# [Official] Thermaltake Core V1 Owners' Club



## mudblood72

*This club is for owners and people interested in the Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX case*


*Thermaltake Mini Chassis - Core V1
The new Core V1 represented by Thermaltake is a small and cute ITX based chassis with a 200mm fan in the front panel. Smart interchangeable side panels allow users to flip it accordingly to showcase either for superior liquid cooling or superb airflow, which allows you to make your own personal setup. You not only grant to have a really powerful mini system, it also has the ability to house various overclocking components to keep it really cool!*

*Rules: Show off your rig and no disrespect*


----------



## level32

Still waiting for all my parts to come in. I'll post when it's complete. Here's my dust filters that I made from fiberglass screen and some adhesive magnetic sheets.





Once my build's complete and running for a bit, I'll post about the effectiveness of the filters.

*My Build:*

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $228.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Thermaltake CL-P001-AL12RE-A 71.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For $34.35)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $168.79)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $85.13)
*Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $120.00)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB DirectCU II Video Card (Purchased For $200.00)
*Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $49.99)
*Power Supply:* Corsair CSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $79.99)
*Case Fan:* Arctic Cooling ACF8 Pro PWM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $7.99)
*Case Fan:* Arctic Cooling ACF8 Pro PWM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $7.99)
*Total:* $983.22
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-28 23:29 EDT-0400_


----------



## miicahgg

The H97I-Plus is what I have in mine, so the Z97 should be great as well. ASUS' UEFI looks amazing.


----------



## dougp

Do we have any details on ordering additional side panels?


----------



## Thedankcrow

Update on the white Core V1. Still not finished, watercooling and better GPU in coming. Yes its painted.

Specs:
Intel Core i5 3570k (Ivy)
H61H6-I Mini ITX
2X8gb (16gb) Crucial Ram
64gb SSD SanDisk
1TB Ultrastar HDD
EVGA 500B Power supply
Gtx 660 Ti
Themaltake Core V1 case

Keyboard: RK-9000 with Cherry MX (Painted white)
Mouse: R.A.T 3 White
Monitor: 25" 21:9 ULTRAWIDE(2560 x 1080) IPS LG 25UM65 P


----------



## level32

How are those Arctic F8s? I have the PWM ones. Haven't fired them up yet... still waiting for parts. Also, what lights are those? I want green ones!


----------



## Thedankcrow

The fans are good! They are next to silent. If you're closer than 6 inches you can hear them but very quiet. They don't blow a ton of air but they do enough. I'm not sure what kinda lights these are... I found them in my closet from a build I did a year or two ago. Unfortunately they are like the fans, they don't produce a lot of light but they do enough. They are 4 inch cathodes. Looking forward to seeing your build!


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedankcrow*
> 
> Update on the white Core V1. Still not finished, watercooling and better GPU in coming. Yes its painted.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Core i5 3570k (Ivy)
> H61H6-I Mini ITX
> 2X8gb (16gb) Crucial Ram
> 64gb SSD SanDisk
> 1TB Ultrastar HDD
> EVGA 500B Power supply
> Gtx 660 Ti
> Themaltake Core V1 case
> 
> Keyboard: RK-9000 with Cherry MX (Painted white)
> Mouse: R.A.T 3 White
> Monitor: 25" 21:9 ULTRAWIDE(2560 x 1080) IPS LG 25UM65 P


Very nice!


----------



## jesp15

I really like this case, very easy and fun to build. This is my first btw.


----------



## ronzza

Hi all

I'm building one with this case too, I had a hard time choosing this or the U3, but finally decided on this for the extra length for the GPU.

Here's my parts:

i7 4790k
Stock cooler
Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5
Crucial 2x 8GB DDR3 1333
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Crucial M500 480GB SSD
Toshiba 3TB HDD
EVGA Supernova G2 850W

Haven't decided on the CPU cooler (wanted to do some overclocking) and the 2x 80mm fans yet (I wanted to see if I can mount bigger fans to the side panels, I'm thinking if the fans uses push pins then it might work?)

I should receive all the parts by next week, so hopefully I can put some pictures up asap


----------



## mudblood72

Welcome to the club everyone. I am liking what I see. I hope to do something more with mine since it's on the low budget side. I want to put more muscle in it! Pretty much used for movies only. I threw in the 8800GT in case I do some light gaming on it...

Here are my specs:
*Motherboard*: MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
*CPU*: AMD A6-6400K APU
*Memory*: 8GB Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3
*Power supply*: Old - Ultra 400W Modular power supply
*Hard drives*: Western Digital 160GB 2.5" (from my old laptop) and 1 TB Seagate with all my media on it.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ronzza

I'm based in the UK, where can I get some good dust filters for the case and the fans?

level32, how did you make yours? Looks good!


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> I really like this case, very easy and fun to build. This is my first btw.


Awesome, glad you are enjoying it! Keep us updated on it as the buiold progresses
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronzza*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I'm building one with this case too, I had a hard time choosing this or the U3, but finally decided on this for the extra length for the GPU.
> 
> Here's my parts:
> 
> i7 4790k
> Stock cooler
> Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5
> Crucial 2x 8GB DDR3 1333
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> Crucial M500 480GB SSD
> Toshiba 3TB HDD
> EVGA Supernova G2 850W
> 
> Haven't decided on the CPU cooler (wanted to do some overclocking) and the 2x 80mm fans yet (I wanted to see if I can mount bigger fans to the side panels, I'm thinking if the fans uses push pins then it might work?)
> 
> I should receive all the parts by next week, so hopefully I can put some pictures up asap


Thats gonna be a pretty strong gaming rig! the 970 you chose ranks right up close to a reference 980 in same cases.


----------



## dougp

I should be getting my Core V1 today, but won't be able to do anything until I get my two new radiators and fans in. My objective will be to fit 2x 240mm radiators on a ventilated "roof" panel - gotta have the cooling for my video card. It's going to be an interesting, albeit simple mod - especially once I can work on a shroud and new front panel. Can't wait until we can order a new windows side panel.


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Wow thats pretty ambitious, be sure to share pics so we can see how you do it!


----------



## traviktraffic

Got one. Going for something thats not really my style, but will certainly be interesting looking. I may do a build log, but finding the time will be tough.


----------



## level32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronzza*
> 
> I'm based in the UK, where can I get some good dust filters for the case and the fans?
> 
> level32, how did you make yours? Looks good!


Something like this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/first4magnetsTM-Adhesive-Flexible-Magnetic-0-85mm/dp/B001SAK9SY

Check your local crafts shops. I got 2 sheets and just cut a frame to the size of the side vents and about 13mm thick. They're adhesive, so I just stuck it to some fiberglass screen that I had a roll of.


----------



## level32

Got my parts!
The Asus 280x was a tight fit. Got her in there though.


----------



## jesp15

Can someone help confirm if Asus strix 970 will fit to this case?


----------



## jesp15

From pcpartpicker, it's compatible.. just want to make sure.

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/video-card/?compatible_with=thermaltake-case-ca1b800s1wn00#m=8&c=186


----------



## level32

I'd say it fits. It's a tad smaller than my Asus 280X and I managed to get it in there. You may need to plug the power in before mounting. The cables on my semi-modular psu are quite pliable. It helps a lot.


----------



## jesp15

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *level32*
> 
> I'd say it fits. It's a tad smaller than my Asus 280X and I managed to get it in there. You may need to plug the power in before mounting. The cables on my semi-modular psu are quite pliable. It helps a lot.


cool! thanks. just waiting for new stocks to arrive.


----------



## jesp15

my diy dust filter

red magnet sheet (a4) from daiso
tape
stockings


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *level32*
> 
> Still waiting for all my parts to come in. I'll post when it's complete. Here's my dust filters that I made from fiberglass screen and some adhesive magnetic sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my build's complete and running for a bit, I'll post about the effectiveness of the filters.
> 
> *My Build:*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $228.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* Thermaltake CL-P001-AL12RE-A 71.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For $34.35)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $168.79)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $85.13)
> *Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $120.00)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB DirectCU II Video Card (Purchased For $200.00)
> *Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $49.99)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair CSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $79.99)
> *Case Fan:* Arctic Cooling ACF8 Pro PWM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $7.99)
> *Case Fan:* Arctic Cooling ACF8 Pro PWM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $7.99)
> *Total:* $983.22
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-28 23:29 EDT-0400_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *level32*
> 
> Got my parts!
> The Asus 280x was a tight fit. Got her in there though.


That is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> Very nice!


Looks so nice in white!!! Hopefully Tt will add more colors to the mix for those of us scared to paint the case? What heat sink is on your GPU? Arctic?


----------



## mudblood72

Tha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *level32*
> 
> Got my parts!
> The Asus 280x was a tight fit. Got her in there though.


Wow! That's awesome!!! I see lots of people of are going with the Arctic F8 80mm fans. Good value for the price?


----------



## level32

Mine were 8$ so yeah.... They won't break your bank. Pretty quiet too.. for an 80mm fan.


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> my diy dust filter
> 
> red magnet sheet (a4) from daiso
> tape
> stockings


I'm liking this idea!!! Looks great, by the way!!! I might just have to try this!


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Nice job on the dust filters they look nice!


----------



## jesp15

and it does fit - Asus GTX 970 strix

















need to remove the front fan first to make it easier to install
GPU is close to the left most cut out but it's fine

more than enough clearance for the top panel


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> and it does fit - Asus GTX 970 strix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to remove the front fan first to make it easier to install
> GPU is close to the left most cut out but it's fine
> 
> more than enough clearance for the top panel


That came out sweet!!! I see why you had to remove the fan first. It blocks a little bit of the hole.


----------



## jesp15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> That came out sweet!!! I see why you had to remove the fan first. It blocks a little bit of the hole.


Thanks! yeah need a little room to maneuver the card








So far so good, I muted my speaker while gaming or benchmarking and did not hear any coil whine.
Quiet 1080p gaming, the loudest is my 2 80mm rear fans but still can be ignored.


----------



## Heavenz

Do you guys think the MSI TWIN FROZR GTX 770 will fit ?


----------



## jesp15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavenz*
> 
> Do you guys think the MSI TWIN FROZR GTX 770 will fit ?


msi gtx 770 is a smaller card, it should fit









Asus GTX 970 Strix
280 x 140 x 40 mm

MSI TWIN FROZR GTX 770
260 x 126 x 38 mm


----------



## pony-tail

Some pics of mine

DSC_2278small.JPG 113k .JPG file


DSC_2277small.JPG 105k .JPG file


DSC_2276small.JPG 138k .JPG file


----------



## pony-tail

Sorry about second post but I had forgotten about why I was posting !
Has anybody tried to mount a Corsair H90 140 mm all in one in one of these ?
I made a bad choice of mobo for the build and can not find a cooler that fits both mobo and case.
Mobo is a Gigabyte H87N-wifi .


----------



## pony-tail

Try the pics again - something went wrong first time!


----------



## ronzza

I've finally built mine together








Using stock cooler for now, but now its time to change the CPU cooler, want to know if there's any other cooler that is better than the Nic L31?!

Looks like Frio silent 12 should fit? (quieter and similar performance?)

any other suggestions?


----------



## Dickbaker

Just got all my parts, assembled everything, installed windows 8.1 PRO, and am now the proud owner of this lovely case. Out of curiosity, how are you guys rigging up those rear fans? I had to power them straight from PSU and the loud sound is killing me. Can I somehow plug both rear fans into sys_fan header?


----------



## jesp15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronzza*
> 
> I've finally built mine together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using stock cooler for now, but now its time to change the CPU cooler, want to know if there's any other cooler that is better than the Nic L31?!
> 
> Looks like Frio silent 12 should fit? (quieter and similar performance?)
> 
> any other suggestions?


i am using cooler master hyper 103. good quiet alternative if you are not into overclocking. blue led is a nice touch as well.


----------



## jesp15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dickbaker*
> 
> Just got all my parts, assembled everything, installed windows 8.1 PRO, and am now the proud owner of this lovely case. Out of curiosity, how are you guys rigging up those rear fans? I had to power them straight from PSU and the loud sound is killing me. Can I somehow plug both rear fans into sys_fan header?


try plugging it to mb fan headers. i think most mb now can limit voltage or rpm of the fan thru bios or included software like asus fan expert(for asus mb)


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> try plugging it to mb fan headers. i think most mb now can limit voltage or rpm of the fan thru bios or included software like asus fan expert(for asus mb)


Well I know that my itx motherboard only has to 2 fan headers, one for the cpu and the other system fan. Are there itx motherboards out there with more fan headers? This is one draw back of the case, no fan controller. I actually thought about pulling the out of my NODE 304 to put in the CORE V1. Also a lot people are using the Arctic F8 80 mm fans which I believe were plugged in directly to the psu and are ridiculously cheap, perform well, and pretty quiet.


----------



## ronzza

I'm so tempted to get the noctua R8 but worried that it might get close to my whatever cpu cooler that I might get...


----------



## mudblood72

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PWM+Fan+Splitter+Cable&N=-1&isNodeId=1

Check out these pwm fan splitters...maybe these also will help..Will have to get a set!


----------



## Dickbaker

Finally got around to taking some pictures of everything put together and running. Looks way better than my previous tower, which looked out of place no matter where I placed it. Hell, even my mom walked in today and said, "Woa, that thing looks cool."


The complete battle station. (So far)


Core V1 chilling with the Audio Technicas.


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dickbaker*
> 
> Finally got around to taking some pictures of everything put together and running. Looks way better than my previous tower, which looked out of place no matter where I placed it. Hell, even my mom walked in today and said, "Woa, that thing looks cool."
> 
> 
> The complete battle station. (So far)
> 
> 
> Core V1 chilling with the Audio Technicas.


Nice setup!!!


----------



## Dickbaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *level32*
> 
> Got my parts!
> The Asus 280x was a tight fit. Got her in there though.


Well, I guess that answers my question regarding whether or not an MSI r9 270 would fit. Ha ha.

Anyway, What sort of temps do you get with that thing crammed in there?


----------



## level32

It idles at 49°C. That's pretty normal, since I bought it used on eBay. Never seen it go above 73°C or so.


----------



## Dickbaker

So, I was originally going to get a bigger, more powerful GPU, and then I ran across a 750 ti for a little over $100 bucks. Couldn't resist. Still waiting on Fedex to deliver.

Anyway, I don't really like the mesh panel being on the side. Anyone know if running the window panel on the GPU side would affect its temps (airflow) too much?
I would simply rotate the box, but realized that would block front I/O...


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dickbaker*
> 
> So, I was originally going to get a bigger, more powerful GPU, and then I ran across a 750 ti for a little over $100 bucks. Couldn't resist. Still waiting on Fedex to deliver.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really like the mesh panel being on the side. Anyone know if running the window panel on the GPU side would affect its temps (airflow) too much?
> I would simply rotate the box, but realized that would block front I/O...


With my Old EVGA 8800 GT with the window on the side, it got pretty warm it that case and I am also using just the main 200mm fan in the front! Might've been better if I ramped up the fan a little bit on the GPU and if I have had the exhaust fans in the rear installed. It might be better with the newer boards, but not too sure! Good luck!


----------



## mudblood72

Or you could do this? You may not like it but, flip the case 90 degrees to the left so the GPU is on top and there is still ventilation for the psu as well...remember all panels are interchangable!!!


----------



## Dickbaker

Nice. Might try this layout and see what I think. Thanks

Shame Tt logo isn't rotatable or something btw


----------



## mudblood72

I wish the entire front panel was rotatable including the front IO!!!


----------



## Dickbaker

I agree. This would flawless if it weren't for that IMO.

Oh well, that huge front fan is epic enough to make up for weird i/o placement for me.


----------



## tranceholic

Hi guys , quick question before i buy this , I heard the top case cover and the side case cover are interchangeable ( switchable ) , what if I wanted two clear window panels . should I but two cases in this case ? or does the case come with an extra windowed cover ? Thanks


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> Hi guys , quick question before i buy this , I heard the top case cover and the side case cover are interchangeable ( switchable ) , what if I wanted two clear window panels . should I but two cases in this case ? or does the case come with an extra windowed cover ? Thanks


Yes that is correct. All of the panels are interchangeable. Rumor has it that eventually you will be able to purchase additional window panels. I honestly haven't heard when they will be available...


----------



## cuveetu

Hey Guys,

Figured out a way to put a 120mm radiator at the back of the case with a bit of tweaking... I cut out the honey comb structure from one of the side panels that I am putting a perspex window in and used it for the ventilation at the back. Did have to cut some of the case on the top so that it would fit above the mobo... This is my first build and mod so hoping it turns out alright :-S Once I have painted the case (white) and put everything together I will post some more pics. I have some extra pics of how I did the radiator mod if anyone is interested...


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuveetu*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Figured out a way to put a 120mm radiator at the back of the case with a bit of tweaking... I cut out the honey comb structure from one of the side panels that I am putting a perspex window in and used it for the ventilation at the back. Did have to cut some of the case on the top so that it would fit above the mobo... This is my first build and mod so hoping it turns out alright :-S Once I have painted the case (white) and put everything together I will post some more pics. I have some extra pics of how I did the radiator mod if anyone is interested...


Looking good!!! That would've been a nice option for the 120mm rad!!! Looking forward to the finished pics!!!


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Wow that is very interesting.

I like the ingenuity on this kind of modding.

Very interested to see what other cool ideas you guys have for the Core V1


----------



## pony-tail

Excuse the cable mess but I am replacing the psu as soon as I get my Silverstone 600 modular and short cable kit .
Posted this to show how I organized my closed loop liquid cooler .



Sort of push pull arrangement


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> Wow that is very interesting.
> 
> I like the ingenuity on this kind of modding.
> 
> Very interested to see what other cool ideas you guys have for the Core V1


As you can see Mine is a work in progress ( as much an experiment as anything ).
Seeing as you are the TT rep there are a couple of things I would like to bring up .
I would like a lid with air vents instead of the window ( same place just mesh not the clear plastic )
I have a Corsair cooler because the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro did not quite fit the radiator is a bit too thick ( would like a 140 x 32( or 35 ) radiator .
I am looking into modding it a little to put a pair of 92mm ( instead of the 80mm ) fans in the back for a bit more flow with my cooler arrangement I am reducing airflow to motherboard components - the 80mm fans do the job of dropping the temps they can become very noisy doing it ( they are thermally controlled .
Quite like the case and a pretty decent system can be built in it - 7690k + GF-GTX770 or Radeon R9 280x , I have had in there during my experimentation with it but after mucking around with it for a few weeks , I now know how I wish to configure it .


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Keep us updated on it I am very interested on what direction you take with this and how it turns out.


----------



## pony-tail

So far it is turning out fairly well .
I have to improve airflow over the motherboard - My Kingston ram has huge heat-sinks blocking some of the flow a top 120mm fan would be good bit I would have to cut the plastic window . Are TT going to make upgrade or replacement panels for these ?


----------



## mkppo

Had a question - I see that the ASUS 280X DirectCU II was somehow crammed into this case. Now the 290X DirectCU II is only 0.1" bigger on all sides, I wonder if that one could also somehow be fitted in the case. Some help would be much appreciated.


----------



## svictorcc

Hi!
Do someone know if it works with a 140mm rad push-pull with the original 200mm fan?
And also, and more important: for a AIO hydro cooler like water 3.0/kraken x40/h90 what is best: to exaust the hot air to the front, or front intake and back exaust (in this last case the 140mm rad hot air will flow though the mobo chassis, right?) ??


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Hi!
> Do someone know if it works with a 140mm rad push-pull with the original 200mm fan?
> And also, and more important: for a AIO hydro cooler like water 3.0/kraken x40/h90 what is best: to exaust the hot air to the front, or front intake and back exaust (in this last case the 140mm rad hot air will flow though the mobo chassis, right?) ??


The only one of these questions I can answer is that a H90 will fit the same way I have my H55 setup ( photos in earlier post , on this thread )


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> The only one of these questions I can answer is that a H90 will fit the same way I have my H55 setup ( photos in earlier post , on this thread )


Thanks man!
With your config, the 200mm fan is taking air in to case, and the h55 fan is helping it pushing the air to the back, over the mobo, right?
How are your internal temps?


----------



## Tt-Shannon

I would like to expand on this as the answer would vary a bit depending upon the thickness of the radiator.

but the 200mm can be left in place with a radiator installed push/pull and still allow the massive surface area of the 200mm fan to move cooling airflow over the components.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks man!
> With your config, the 200mm fan is taking air in to case, and the h55 fan is helping it pushing the air to the back, over the mobo, right?
> How are your internal temps?


My temps would most likely not be relevant to you , as my room temp is 34c ( 93f ) at present .
The board is a Gigabyte H87n- wifi and has limited monitoring but the censor that says motherboard says 40c .
Cpu is at 45c( in bios ) but that is just web surfing and eBay so not really at load - I am currently booted into mint 17 not windows .
Hope that helps


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> I would like to expand on this as the answer would vary a bit depending upon the thickness of the radiator.
> 
> but the 200mm can be left in place with a radiator installed push/pull and still allow the massive surface area of the 200mm fan to move cooling airflow over the components.


That is what I am running and it works pretty good .
In this particular case a thin rad works better as it lets more air through to the mobo .( just from my personal experiments )


----------



## muell

I saw that the Asus GTX 970 Strix fits in this case does anyone know if the GTX 980 Strix will fit? I think there probably about the same size.


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> I saw that the Asus GTX 970 Strix fits in this case does anyone know if the GTX 980 Strix will fit? I think there probably about the same size.


I actually dont have one of those cards yet, if I can get hands on with one I will confirm


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> I would like to expand on this as the answer would vary a bit depending upon the thickness of the radiator.
> 
> but the 200mm can be left in place with a radiator installed push/pull and still allow the massive surface area of the 200mm fan to move cooling airflow over the components.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> That is what I am running and it works pretty good .
> In this particular case a thin rad works better as it lets more air through to the mobo .( just from my personal experiments )


Thanks for the help.
But the situation I am proposing is when the CPU is in stress test/gaming, that is, the heat generated by the CPU would increase the temperature of the radiator, causing the air to stay much warmer, and this air is being throwed in the case , which probably would warm the internal hardware components such as RAM and Mobo.
As I have not received my case Thermaltake V1 Core yet, am i righ to think that this is a possible situation?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> But the situation I am proposing is when the CPU is in stress test/gaming, that is, the heat generated by the CPU would increase the temperature of the radiator, causing the air to stay much warmer, and this air is being throwed in the case , which probably would warm the internal hardware components such as RAM and Mobo.
> As I have not received my case Thermaltake V1 Core yet, am i righ to think that this is a possible situation?


It is no worse than running an air cooler - especially with the 200 mm fan on the front , as there is a mix of warm air from the rad and cool air from the 200 . The one I am using is not overclocked but is used to run Diablo III for long periods with no issues ( cpu is an i5 4690 non K at present ) no point in having an i5 K on a H87 mobo .


----------



## svictorcc

Can i install the 200mm fan inside the case (front-inside)?


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Can i install the 200mm fan inside the case (front-inside)?


No that would not be possible due to the tray cutout.

but the radiator front mounted I have seen no adverse effects, and if your radiator is getting to a level that the air coming from it is hot enough to significantly heat the interior chamber of the chassis then your CPU is literally far overheated already and your loop is not sufficient to cool the clocks you are trying to push or the chip in general.

normally with liquid cooling you will see some negligible heat from the radiator but its far less than what surrounding components will dump within the chassis and is not a concern.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> No that would not be possible due to the tray cutout.
> 
> but the radiator front mounted I have seen no adverse effects, and if your radiator is getting to a level that the air coming from it is hot enough to significantly heat the interior chamber of the chassis then your CPU is literally far overheated already and your loop is not sufficient to cool the clocks you are trying to push or the chip in general.
> 
> normally with liquid cooling you will see some negligible heat from the radiator but its far less than what surrounding components will dump within the chassis and is not a concern.


Great! Thanks A LOT man.
I have big plans for this special case, i'm planning to do just little mod for the case, loved the aesthetics.
I live in Brazil and it's been very hard to find some components, but as for now i've already ordered:

1x Tt core v1;
1x Tt dps g 650w thoughpower full modular;
Sleeved cables;
1x Tt 140mm luna;
1x Tt 200mm luna;
2x Tt 80mm (forgot the model);
1x Corsair H90.

The other hardware components i already have from previews build (hadron air):

4790k;
Z97i-plus;
Msi Gtx 970 Frozen V
512gb 840pro samsung;
2x4gb corsair vengeance 2400mhz

Now i'll have to be "just a little patience...yeeeaahhh yeeaahhh" rsrsrs Brazil delivers take about 2 months, really sucks.


----------



## Tt-Shannon

sweet,

Now make sure to pot up some pics on the build progress and how it comes out.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> sweet,
> 
> Now make sure to pot up some pics on the build progress and how it comes out.


Ok i' will.
Actually i have no rush in this build, planning to finish it only february/march.


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Ok i' will.
> Actually i have no rush in this build, planning to finish it only february/march.


We will still be here so keep us updated!


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> No that would not be possible due to the tray cutout.
> 
> but the radiator front mounted I have seen no adverse effects, and if your radiator is getting to a level that the air coming from it is hot enough to significantly heat the interior chamber of the chassis then your CPU is literally far overheated already and your loop is not sufficient to cool the clocks you are trying to push or the chip in general.
> 
> normally with liquid cooling you will see some negligible heat from the radiator but its far less than what surrounding components will dump within the chassis and is not a concern.




He is a view from the inside...


----------



## jesp15

since I am only using 1 SSD, i was able to mount 140mm side case fan (from my h90).

here is my diy







for positive airflow

make a cut out from plastic tray

punch 2 holes for the fan, 3 for the hhd bracket


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> since I am only using 1 SSD, i was able to mount 140mm side case fan (from my h90).
> 
> here is my diy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for positive airflow
> 
> make a cut out from plastic tray
> 
> punch 2 holes for the fan, 3 for the hhd bracket


Awesome!!! That is such a great idea!!! Also 1 120mm fan can mounted on each side panel...


----------



## jesp15

thanks. i am happy with the outcome, such a cool thing to have ?


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> We will still be here so keep us updated!


Shannon, do you know if the side window panel for the core v1 will be avaiable for international shipping?

https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?k=163&a=1932


----------



## jesp15

I changed the orientation of side fan from intake to exhaust. The temp difference proves that 140mm side case fan (exhaust) is better for my aio push/pull setup.
Around 3-4C decrease in temp for all components.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> I changed the orientation of side fan from intake to exhaust. The temp difference proves that 140mm side case fan (exhaust) is better for my aio push/pull setup.
> Around 3-4C decrease in temp for all components.


Good news!
Is this original h90 fan loud?


----------



## pony-tail

Yes it can be quite loud at full speed

p.s./ It is decently quiet once you drop the rpms


----------



## jesp15

original h90 fan noise for me is acceptable when you tune it down to around 900 RPM.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> original h90 fan noise for me is acceptable when you tune it down to around 900 RPM.


That would be about right 900-1000 .
Moves a decent amount of air at that speed too .


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Yes it can be quite loud at full speed
> 
> p.s./ It is decently quiet once you drop the rpms


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> original h90 fan noise for me is acceptable when you tune it down to around 900 RPM.


Understand. I have some noctua fans in my hadron air build, but for this one i want to do something more pleasant for the eyes (at least for mine rsrsrs).
What do you guys have to say about thermaltake fans? Are they quiet/loud? Good/bad performance?


----------



## pony-tail

Unfortunately I have not had anything to do with non-included TT fans - I do like their 200mm fan and the ones on their water 2.0 pro were ok ( no worse than Corsair ) - I mostly use pink and brown mega fugly Noctuas 'cause the work good ( I generally avoid window cases ) . The Noctuas work well enough that I have not looked elsewhere , recently .
Just a thought though Silverstone make a pretty good Fan , called an air penetrator I am unsure if they are available separately but my old Sugo SG09 had them - the 120 out of the side panel made a very good radiator fan .
edit for update -
They are available separately in Australia -
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1138&products_id=16504
not that expensive either .


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Unfortunately I have not had anything to do with non-included TT fans - I do like their 200mm fan and the ones on their water 2.0 pro were ok ( no worse than Corsair ) - I mostly use pink and brown mega fugly Noctuas 'cause the work good ( I generally avoid window cases ) . The Noctuas work well enough that I have not looked elsewhere , recently .
> Just a thought though Silverstone make a pretty good Fan , called an air penetrator I am unsure if they are available separately but my old Sugo SG09 had them - the 120 out of the side panel made a very good radiator fan .
> edit for update -
> They are available separately in Australia -
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1138&products_id=16504
> not that expensive either .


They look awensome, never heard about, but seems very good at 12v for airflow.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> I changed the orientation of side fan from intake to exhaust. The temp difference proves that 140mm side case fan (exhaust) is better for my aio push/pull setup.
> Around 3-4C decrease in temp for all components.


How is your SSD disposed on the side of the 140mm fan?


----------



## jesp15

SSD was mounted as is


----------



## muell

Could someone tell me what pump & reservoir this is


----------



## cuveetu

Hey guys, finished my build with the 120mm rad mod on the back. Ended up painting it white as well with a Red Hood/Jason Todd Decal on the front kinda inspired by where the computer will be sitting for most of the time haha (I might still change this to red though instead of black as it makes more sense). Also ended up installing a perspex window in the side and having to redo the window at the top with just a thin piece of perspex inserted into the cut-out (the original plastic one with the metal clips wouldn't fit with the rad...). Overall pretty happy with it, first build and mod so was a bit anxious but am pretty happy with it now. Will probably repaint it in about years time as some of the paint in the corners ended up chipping as I obviously didn't sand as well in the hard to get places.

Components below:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Zalman LQ-310 Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: MSI H97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Kingston Fury Black Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Cooler Master VSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

Runs like an absolute beast, only finished the build today and booted up Far Cry 4 on ultra settings and looks amazing! Wasn't sure how well the Zalman water cooler would go but it runs really quiet (I can't actually from where I am using the computer) keeping the CPU at around 28C idle and didn't go above 42C during game-play.

All in all not bad for $1000 AUS.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuveetu*
> 
> Hey guys, finished my build with the 120mm rad mod on the back. Ended up painting it white as well with a Red Hood/Jason Todd Decal on the front kinda inspired by where the computer will be sitting for most of the time haha (I might still change this to red though instead of black as it makes more sense). Also ended up installing a perspex window in the side and having to redo the window at the top with just a thin piece of perspex inserted into the cut-out (the original plastic one with the metal clips wouldn't fit with the rad...). Overall pretty happy with it, first build and mod so was a bit anxious but am pretty happy with it now. Will probably repaint it in about years time as some of the paint in the corners ended up chipping as I obviously didn't sand as well in the hard to get places.
> 
> Components below:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Zalman LQ-310 Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: MSI H97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Kingston Fury Black Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Cooler Master VSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 
> Runs like an absolute beast, only finished the build today and booted up Far Cry 4 on ultra settings and looks amazing! Wasn't sure how well the Zalman water cooler would go but it runs really quiet (I can't actually from where I am using the computer) keeping the CPU at around 28C idle and didn't go above 42C during game-play.
> 
> All in all not bad for $1000 AUS.


Dude, what amazing job you did!!
Congratulations, really awesome build.
Did you build or bought the extra side window? If bought, where?


----------



## cuveetu

Thanks man I appreciate it 

I made the side panel simply by cutting out the rectangle ventilation grid with an angle grinder and then putting a piece of perspex on the inside. Was really simple to do, if you have a metal cutting tool of some sorts or even a friend who has one it is surprisingly easy and quick to do (basically cutting along the dotted lines and then some double sided tape to fit the perspex). I actually recycled the ventilation grid for the rad cover on the back...

I think Thermaltake should definitely bring out a side panel option and/or accessory for this case though. Even the option of buying an extra window panel provided on the top would be pretty cool.


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuveetu*
> 
> Hey guys, finished my build with the 120mm rad mod on the back. Ended up painting it white as well with a Red Hood/Jason Todd Decal on the front kinda inspired by where the computer will be sitting for most of the time haha (I might still change this to red though instead of black as it makes more sense). Also ended up installing a perspex window in the side and having to redo the window at the top with just a thin piece of perspex inserted into the cut-out (the original plastic one with the metal clips wouldn't fit with the rad...). Overall pretty happy with it, first build and mod so was a bit anxious but am pretty happy with it now. Will probably repaint it in about years time as some of the paint in the corners ended up chipping as I obviously didn't sand as well in the hard to get places.
> 
> Components below:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Zalman LQ-310 Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: MSI H97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Kingston Fury Black Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Cooler Master VSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 
> Runs like an absolute beast, only finished the build today and booted up Far Cry 4 on ultra settings and looks amazing! Wasn't sure how well the Zalman water cooler would go but it runs really quiet (I can't actually from where I am using the computer) keeping the CPU at around 28C idle and didn't go above 42C during game-play.
> 
> All in all not bad for $1000 AUS.
> 
> *That is definitely an awesome build!!!! Love this case in white!!!*


----------



## cuveetu

Thankyou, have to give kudos to the Thedankcrow's build on page one of this forum for the paint-job inspiration...


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Hey Guys,

Just an update that the side window panel is now available separate on the Tt Store.

https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?k=195&a=1932


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just an update that the side window panel is now available separate on the Tt Store.
> 
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?k=195&a=1932


Great!
Do you know if it's also available for international shipping (south américa)?
If not, when it's going to be available?
Thanks.


----------



## svictorcc

My case core v1 just arrived, together with h90 and toughpower grand 650w fully modular.

Going to start sleeving the cables sooner.


----------



## svictorcc

Well, in order to do some beta testing, i set theTT Core V1 case with the components that i already have and arrived.
There is still much to do, like the psu sleeving cables (the ones i used que cam with the modular PSU).
To be honest. the case Thermaltake Core V1 is exceptional, and, in my opinion, the best ITX Case available today.
Congratulations to Thermaltake for the excellent work.
IN ALL TESTS i set the case fans and H90 fan to be silent, working under 50%. Actually that's how i'm going to use it.
Here are some tests performed and the results:

Room Temperature: 27 ° C / 80,6ºF
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
i7 4790K
Asus z97i-Plus
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 650W DSG
Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz 2x4GB Pro
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512GB
Corsair Hydro H90 CPU Cooler

Benchmark firestrike Extreme
GTX 970 OC to +25mv / + 150MHz core clock (base 1114mhz) / + 250MHz mem. Set to auto clock fan.
i7 4790k OC per core 47/47/46/45 1.324v
CPU max temp: 68 ° C / 154,4ºF
GPU max temp: 80 ° C / 176 ° F
Score: 5712
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3413897

AIDA64 CPU + GPU stress test + Mem. RAM (GTX 970 with stock MSI oc)


And here some pics, remembering that i just set it up to run some tests, so do not give much attention to the cable mess.













That's it, I will take a break during the year-end holidays, and I will work on this excellent case in January. I will make some case mods and lighting design with RGB LEDs.


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Well, in order to do some beta testing, i set theTT Core V1 case with the components that i already have and arrived.
> There is still much to do, like the psu sleeving cables (the ones i used que cam with the modular PSU).
> To be honest. the case Thermaltake Core V1 is exceptional, and, in my opinion, the best ITX Case available today.
> Congratulations to Thermaltake for the excellent work.
> IN ALL TESTS i set the case fans and H90 fan to be silent, working under 50%. Actually that's how i'm going to use it.
> Here are some tests performed and the results:
> 
> Room Temperature: 27 ° C / 80,6ºF
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> i7 4790K
> Asus z97i-Plus
> Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 650W DSG
> Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz 2x4GB Pro
> Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512GB
> Corsair Hydro H90 CPU Cooler
> 
> Benchmark firestrike Extreme
> GTX 970 OC to +25mv / + 150MHz core clock (base 1114mhz) / + 250MHz mem. Set to auto clock fan.
> i7 4790k OC per core 47/47/46/45 1.324v
> CPU max temp: 68 ° C / 154,4ºF
> GPU max temp: 80 ° C / 176 ° F
> Score: 5712
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3413897
> 
> AIDA64 CPU + GPU stress test + Mem. RAM (GTX 970 with stock MSI oc)
> 
> 
> And here some pics, remembering that i just set it up to run some tests, so do not give much attention to the cable mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, I will take a break during the year-end holidays, and I will work on this excellent case in January. I will make some case mods and lighting design with RGB LEDs.


I definitely like how your rig came out!!! It is definitely amazing how much that can fit in this case!!! I hope to one day have a rig as nice as you all. I noticed that you also have a fan hub. What is the make and model? I am trying to find something to control mine. I was actually think about about getting a 3 way PWM fan splitter. Do you have any feedback on that?


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Very nice looking build svictorcc!!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> I definitely like how your rig came out!!! It is definitely amazing how much that can fit in this case!!! I hope to one day have a rig as nice as you all. I noticed that you also have a fan hub. What is the make and model? I am trying to find something to control mine. I was actually think about about getting a 3 way PWM fan splitter. Do you have any feedback on that?


Thanks man.
It's a 8x1 fan hub. I connected both 80mm rear fans to it and powered direct to the sata power cable (used a noctua's ULNA cable adaptor, so the speed stay at 1200rpm).
A 3 way cable split would be great to! Never had one, but i think the fan hub would be more helpfull.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> Very nice looking build svictorcc!!


Thanks man. But i'm still working on it.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks man.
> It's a 8x1 fan hub. I connected both 80mm rear fans to it and powered direct to the sata power cable (used a noctua's ULNA cable adaptor, so the speed stay at 1200rpm).
> A 3 way cable split would be great to! Never had one, but i think the fan hub would be more helpfull.
> Thanks man. But i'm still working on it.


Did you have any problems with the radiator up that way ?
I found that the the lid caught on the radiator tank when putting it back on .
edit - don't worry you are using a 140mm rad - different mounting holes .


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Did you have any problems with the radiator up that way ?
> I found that the the lid caught on the radiator tank when putting it back on .
> edit - don't worry you are using a 140mm rad - different mounting holes .


Yes, and also the 140mm radiator fan is passively flowing air through it , and the 200mm case fan is blowing fresh air through the radiator/inside case.
Depending on the ibternal case temps, i'm planning to use a 140mm fan in the right side panel, just like a guy here did.


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks man.
> It's a 8x1 fan hub. I connected both 80mm rear fans to it and powered direct to the sata power cable (used a noctua's ULNA cable adaptor, so the speed stay at 1200rpm).
> A 3 way cable split would be great to! Never had one, but i think the fan hub would be more helpfull.
> Thanks man. But i'm still working on it.


Thanks for your help...I will definitely look into the hub and for the heck of it I will try the PWM splitter and let you know how it works!!!


----------



## jesp15

such a lovely case and a lovely build


----------



## Eggy

I really like the case! I've been in the market for a new itx case and decided to go with this one after watching some youtube reviews. Case is easy to work with the only downside is the front mesh panel. This case seems to be shipping out with dimples/small dents. The box it came in had no rips/tears/holes and I am not the only one who had this issue. A youtuber who reviewed this unit had the same problem:






I didn't want to wait or deal with the hassle of returning the product to newegg so I kept it. The front logo is removable, just take a blow dyer and heat the area for roughly two minuets and genlty pull off the logo. The area where the logo used to be is clear of any residue and its just the lighting that makes it seem like there is something there. Sorry for the crappy pics my build is in my sig.


----------



## Thermaltake CSR

Hello Eggy,

We at Thermaltake apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
Please contact Customer Service at your earliest convenience to receive RMA instructions,
as we will be more than happy to assist you with a replacement panel.
Also, to provide us with information of your chassis, so we can further look into this issue.

Hope to hear from you soon!

Thermaltake USA Customer Service
Email: [email protected]
Toll Free: 1-800-988-1088 M-F 9:00AM~5:30PM (P.S.T)


----------



## Tommygfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just an update that the side window panel is now available separate on the Tt Store.
> 
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?k=195&a=1932


Shannon - can you deliver these windows panel worldwide?


----------



## Davehillbo

My new build









Specs:

Asrock Z77E-ITX motherboard
Intel Core i7 3770k with crappy Alpine II rev2 fan.
8gb Hypertec 1333Mhz DDR3
Palit GTX 970 4gb GFX
Aerocool AP-PRO 550w PSU
1x 500gb Seagate Pipeline HD2
1x 256gb Sandisk SSD

What do you guys think? What rear fans would you recommend.


----------



## sharney

Specs are in my signature.
Let me know if you have any specific questions.
I have built with an SG05, PC-Q08 and an Elite 130 and I must say this case was, by far, the easiest, best looking and most satisfying.
(I almost got a Node 304 but the V1 was $50CAD with a $20 rebate. I couldn't resist. And I'm glad I didn't.)


----------



## jonnysupafly

Has anyone tried a 140mm AIO in the V1? Looking at the kraken x41 with a 200mm bitfenix spectre front fan and a spectre 140mm fan in the back of it to help push the warm air straight through the case


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnysupafly*
> 
> Has anyone tried a 140mm AIO in the V1? Looking at the kraken x41 with a 200mm bitfenix spectre front fan and a spectre 140mm fan in the back of it to help push the warm air straight through the case


Hi, i'm using the corsair H90.
I set the case and rad fans to be quiet, and the cpu temps are really good (4790k OC per core 47-47-46-45).


----------



## svictorcc

Guys, i have a question about this case and MOBO temperature.
Since i'm using the 200mm as it is (intake), the 140mm H90 radiator fan also as intake(passive), and both 2x80mm rear fans as exhaust, my internal temps are getting a little high, especially the Mobo temps.
While gaming, my gpu and cpu temps are ok, but the MOBO is getting 55ºC/131ºF after 1 hour.

Do you guys know if this are safe/good temps for the motherboard (ASUS Z97i-plus)?


----------



## cuveetu

Hey man,

Might just be the normal temps but It's probably worth just going over the basics for starters such as checking your fans are in the right configuration, cable management, air flow obstructions etc... Then you could start checking over whether the H90 pump and fans are running at appropriate rpms for the workloads they are put under. I know it's simple stuff that you've probably already checked but worth mentioning just in case...


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuveetu*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> Might just be the normal temps but It's probably worth just going over the basics for starters such as checking your fans are in the right configuration, cable management, air flow obstructions etc... Then you could start checking over whether the H90 pump and fans are running at appropriate rpms for the workloads they are put under. I know it's simple stuff that you've probably already checked but worth mentioning just in case...


Thanks man.
My cable management is bad because i'm goijg to sleeve the psu cables.
But the main question is: what are the safe temps for the motherboard under load/gaming? Is the chipset temp the temperature that i see in the uefi bios?


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Guys, i have a question about this case and MOBO temperature.
> Since i'm using the 200mm as it is (intake), the 140mm H90 radiator fan also as intake(passive), and both 2x80mm rear fans as exhaust, my internal temps are getting a little high, especially the Mobo temps.
> While gaming, my gpu and cpu temps are ok, but the MOBO is getting 55ºC/131ºF after 1 hour.
> 
> Do you guys know if this are safe/good temps for the motherboard (ASUS Z97i-plus)?


Hi svictorcc,

55C I have seen even on open benches as the chipset in many cases is passive and covered by a GPU in most cases but the tJunction for those chipsets are normally in the 100C range so that would be considered normal unless you had direct spot cooling such as a fan focused on that chipset cooler directly.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> Hi svictorcc,
> 
> 55C I have seen even on open benches as the chipset in many cases is passive and covered by a GPU in most cases but the tJunction for those chipsets are normally in the 100C range so that would be considered normal unless you had direct spot cooling such as a fan focused on that chipset cooler directly.


Thanks a lot.
I googled for this question and find same explanation.
It's completely normal temps.
Got this temp while playing dragon age inquisition at extreme config, so it's ok actually this are very good temps.


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> I googled for this question and find same explanation.
> It's completely normal temps.
> Got this temp while playing dragon age inquisition at extreme config, so it's ok actually this are very good temps.


Yea honestly the chipset (PCH) is mainly IO such as HDD and such so not really much loading regardless of gaming load unless transferring tons of data at the same time.

Overall you should be awesome unless you start seeing 80+ degrees C which I doubt you will, the chipset simply does not dump enough heat for this.


----------



## ajchimera

I'm getting this case soon ( $39.00 from Microcenter after rebate.







) this is something I saw while scrolling Youtube.


----------



## jonnysupafly

FYI, I emailed thermaltake about the custom cpu water cooling on the v1 webpage and apparently it will be coming out as a kit in early 2015


----------



## n00by4u

Hello,

I am planning on getting this case for my custom built desktop and was wondering if anyone here could weigh it all together with the parts. I am mainly getting this for the reason of portability as I will be flying internationally from time to time. I already have a laptop, but need a desktop for the more extensive tasks.


----------



## jesp15

I noticed that Kraken tubing is pretty long for this case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajchimera*
> 
> I'm getting this case soon ( $39.00 from Microcenter after rebate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) this is something I saw while scrolling Youtube.


----------



## cuveetu

My build weighed in at 7.4 kg
Components list: http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/tQYJqs
Hope this helps


----------



## n00by4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuveetu*
> 
> My build weighed in at 7.4 kg
> Components list: http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/tQYJqs
> Hope this helps


Whew Thanks! The limit for the airlines is 7kg. I'll just remove my SSD and HDD and store it in with my backpack and put the desktop up in the overhead.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00by4u*
> 
> Whew Thanks! The limit for the airlines is 7kg. I'll just remove my SSD and HDD and store it in with my backpack and put the desktop up in the overhead.


Do your build have a GPU installed? The GPU can shake and end up breaking the pci-e entry.


----------



## n00by4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Do your build have a GPU installed? The GPU can shake and end up breaking the pci-e entry.


Yes it does. Wow thanks for the input







, I'll try to find the Anti-static bag that came with the GPU. Should I worry about the Aftermarket cooler too? I am planning on using the Thermaltake NiC L31.


----------



## Tt-Shannon

The NiC L31 I dont think will be much of an issue as the cooler is pretty light and firmly mounted.

even GPUs since mounted on the board horizontally is less likely to have issues but airing on the side of caution is a good idea and just having it separate.


----------



## svictorcc

I started to play with the case and some luna 200mm fans.
What do you guys think? For the positive side, it droped the internal temps, specially motherboard, by at least 5ºC.
But, the negative side is when i put the case in my living room (only weekends as HTPC, during week i use it in my home office with the GPU side to me) the side with the 200mm fan ia exposed, and that big and not pleasant for the eyes fan center get visible.

Again, do not give attention to the cable mess


----------



## jesp15

correct me if iam wrong. by the orientation of the fan you have it as exhaust which is good. having it as intake may cuase higher temp in GPU. btw how did mount the 200mm fan on the side?


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> correct me if iam wrong. by the orientation of the fan you have it as exhaust which is good. having it as intake may cuase higher temp in GPU. btw how did mount the 200mm fan on the side?


Hi.
Double-sided tape in the corners.
Yes, exhaust.
And mounted the SSD right behind of it, also with double-sided tape.
It is just a test to see if it's worth.
What do you guys think?


----------



## enegizer07

so i picked this case up for my media center and movie storage pc and this is what ive got done.
because this is more of a nas/ movie player. i am just using the on board video. its an ASRock AM1B-ITX Socket AM1 with the AMD Athlon 5350 X4 Quad-Core Processor and 4GB ram. there is enough room to mount 2 3TB 3.5inch drives on the left panel if you use straight power and sata cables because the board i got doesn't have raid support i put my raid card in the pci-e slot. I will be mounting 2 more drives when i get them to the right side panel mirror image of the left side. i am not using the stock drive mounts. for the OS drive is a 120GB SSD mounted under the motherboard above the power supply. there is just enough room. so far its working great.


----------



## jesp15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> And mounted the SSD right behind of it, also with double-sided tape.
> What do you guys think?


cool! an added fan [200mm] will surely help


----------



## Davehillbo

Mine now


----------



## Tt-Shannon

Some nice looking builds going on in here!

Im glad you guys like the chassis









very interested to see as time goes on some of the new ideas you guys will have for the V1 and different applications mods or installations.


----------



## ajchimera

nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davehillbo*
> 
> Mine now


Nice clean build.


----------



## mudblood72

Thanks for all your help Tt-Shannon!!! I greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## whiterose

This was technically a rebuild of a previous ATX pc (a modded Coolermaster HAF XB I did a while back) but it's new nonetheless, Thought itd be a pain to migrate my old raid 0 array onto a different motherboard but intel 87 to 97 seemed to work as soon as I set the sata mode to raid







, Painted partly red for a red and black theme, managed to cable tie in a 120mm in the back and back of the radiator, my Asus r9 280x fit literally by 1mm, managed to get all the cables neatly tucked away without any cableties, just waiting on the uv leds to light up the uv reactive sata power extension and sata cables all red uv reactive, soon to upgrade the stock fan in the Corsair H90 with a Noctua NF-A14 ippc 2000rpm fan purely because of the speed and cfm and a red led strip to light up underneath the case, but so far I am very pleased with the results









Specs are:
Intel i5 4670k
Asus H97-I Plus
Kingston HyperX black 1600mhz 8gb
Asus R9 280X
2x Samsung 840 pro in Raid 0 128k stripe
Coolermaster V850 psu
Seagate 1.5tb + Seagate 4tb
Corsair H90 aio cooler
Bitfenix Alchemy orange extension cables
Red uv reactive sata cables
2x 120mm Aerocool shark red led


----------



## aphexii

Mine arrived yesterday and finished my swap from a much smaller ITX case into this one. Overall the build was very easy, super easy access to everything. Running the following:

i5 3570k
GTX 760 ITX
16gb RAM
Gigabyte H77N-Wifi Mobo
Coolermaster TX3 HSF

Only 2 main concerns so far;

Top Plexi came scuffed from the factory - its a small scuff but noticeable as soon as i took off the plastic
200mm front fan is louder than I would like - Not sure if its the wind noise or the fan itself, but as i keep my PC on my desk the fan noise is very noticeable. My mobo doesn't seem to be able to adjust the fan speed, so i'm thinking about replacing the fan with something quieter or using some type of controller to slow it down. Any thoughts?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Hi folks,

Trying to decide between this case and the Corsair 250D. Planning out my fan layout. I'd like to use all the fans below so screwing into the mesh or using zip-ties isn't an issue for me.

I currently have:

h60 push/pull
2 x cougar 140 mm fans
(the 200mm that comes with the case)

Can the h60 be put on the inside front of the case while the 200mm is on the outside-front? How about rigging it to the back where the dual 80mm fan spaces are located?

Btw, how quiet is the 200mm fan?

*Any help would be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## Davehillbo

I run a h80 in pushpull with the rad on it inside, fits perfectly fine. not sure on the rear 80mm slots, I just have 2 exhaust fans in there.


----------



## Giovanni82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronzza*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I'm building one with this case too, I had a hard time choosing this or the U3, but finally decided on this for the extra length for the GPU.
> 
> Here's my parts:
> 
> i7 4790k
> Stock cooler
> Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5
> Crucial 2x 8GB DDR3 1333
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> Crucial M500 480GB SSD
> Toshiba 3TB HDD
> EVGA Supernova G2 850W
> 
> Haven't decided on the CPU cooler (wanted to do some overclocking) and the 2x 80mm fans yet (I wanted to see if I can mount bigger fans to the side panels, I'm thinking if the fans uses push pins then it might work?)
> 
> I should receive all the parts by next week, so hopefully I can put some pictures up asap


you can easy put water cooling in ther .. http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-h80i-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler looks fine


----------



## figgypuddin

.


----------



## figgypuddin

.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figgypuddin*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my rig updated in signature and here is a link to it on pcpartpicker with more details:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/y4wV3C
> 
> Problems included receiving an un-threaded screw with the cpu cooler that I still need to contact Thermaltake for replacement.
> Cooler load temps are around 58C at stock processor speeds. Would like to see lower but it was ~$30.
> 
> Did not like the loud noise of 80mm fans so opted to zip tie the 120mm Noctua's in there.
> 
> GPU gets hot hot hot. Passmark was getting it to temps of around 96C but I read that's unreliable and tested with Unigine Heaven and 3DMark11 and load temps were close to 82C. Will test with 30+ minutes of BF4 as well later.
> 
> Love the case and the great airflow I am now getting with some modifications. May upgrade GPU to a 970/980 or AMD 300 series to see better temps.
> 
> Thanks and I will try to answer any questions and appreciate any criticism.


Great build figgypuddin!
Congrats, looks awesome.
I'm still doing some tests with fans in core v1 case and h90 radiator.
For the rear 2x80mm noise tt thunder fans, i used noctua's ulna cable, spins at 1150rpm very quiet.
Using a 140mm tt luna for the side panel and 2x140mm push/pull noctua redux fans.
Now i'll tell you, noctua's fans are not best look (actually it's ugly), but they now how to do quiet and excellent performance fans!
Running 4790k at 46x100 and 1.265v.
With 200mm and 140mm tt fan push/pull i was getting 79ºC with this cpu overclock.
Now with noctuas, it hits 72ºC with the same asus uefi fans configuration. Noise is about the same, but noctua's spin at 1580rpm top with the same noise level that tt fans, that spins 1000rpm at max!


----------



## ajchimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figgypuddin*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> GPU gets hot hot hot. Passmark was getting it to temps of around 96C but I read that's unreliable and tested with Unigine Heaven and 3DMark11 and load temps were close to 82C. Will test with 30+ minutes of BF4 as well later.


I heard the R9 290/290x 4GB are design to run at 90C +


----------



## figgypuddin

.


----------



## ajchimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figgypuddin*
> 
> I guess so. I just am not a huge fan of a card that runs that hot. I got it between 74-82C on BF4 ultra but had to create an aggressive fan profile that ramps up fast and its pretty loud. I think I would rather have a quieter 970.


Same here that's why I'm thinking of going with GTX the chips in the R9's are too damn hot


----------



## GrimDoctor

Has anyone managed a full custom water loop in one of these yet? I am seriously considering it especially with cards like this popping up


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Has anyone managed a full custom water loop in one of these yet? I am seriously considering it especially with cards like this popping up


Does anyone know if this mini graphics cards performance is the same as the longer versions? Or there are limitations?


----------



## Darron

One thing that baffles me is how it is not possible to _*shift around the front IO Panel*_!!

As everyone might know, the *sides*, *top* *and bottom* are all interchangeable.

The _*front also have the right dimensions*_ to turn around to fit the alignment you choose of your top and buttom.
Ie.: if you choose to turn it on its side, and not flip the front as well, the logo would standard be on its side and the IO panel would be on one of the 3 other sides, including the bottom, which would be rather.. unhandy.

I wanted to view my entire motherboard and gfx through the side window, and not see the PSU, but I couldn't do that without moving the IO panel, as the IO panel would end up on the bottom unless I made a few changes:

In order to be able to turn the front though, including the IO panel, we need to modify two things:

For the front to actually be able to turn we just have to cut off the two little plastic "pins" placed in the middle of the top and buttom of the front.
Make new notches for the front IO panel in the metal chassis.
I have further changes in mind, but am currently waiting for some custom watercooling items to show up in the middle of january or so (full motherboard waterblock and such







)

The AIO watercooling installed now (Corsair H80i), is just untill the other items shows up.

Standard view from the side, where I wanted to see my motherboard instead, hide the PSU and have gfx at the buttom.









Here I have removed the two "pins" from the front, turned it, and see IO hanging Loose out the top - what will be out front.









Here I have marked up cutting areas for the IO panel in what was the "top" of the frame before:









After the cutting and putting together the hardware, we now have a nice full side-view of the hardware installed.









Hardware is, if anyone is wondering:
Asus P8Z77-i deluxe
i7-3770K
Evga Geforce 750 TI SC
2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP (Low Profile)
1x OCZ vertex 3SSD
1x Samsung 840 SSD
PSU: Corsair AX760
Cooling is for now Corsair H80i

edited some spelling errors, and further explanations


----------



## figgypuddin

.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> One thing that baffles me is how it is not possible to shift around the front IO Panel!!
> 
> As everyone might know, the *sides*, *top* *and buttom* are all interchangeable.
> The front also have the right dimenstions to turn around to fit the alignment you choose of your top and buttom.
> 
> I wanted to view my entire motherboard and gfx through the side window, and not see the PSU, but I couldn't do that without moving the IO panel, as the IO panel would end up on the buttom unless I made a few changes:
> 
> In order to be able to turn the front though, including the IO panel, we need to modify two things:
> 
> For the front to actually be able to turn we just have to cut off the two little plastic "pins" placed in the middle of the top and buttom of the front.
> Make new notches for the front IO panel in the metal chassis.
> I have further changes in mind, but am currently waiting for some custom watercooling items to show up in the middle of january or so (full motherboard waterblock and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The AIO watercooling installed now (Corsair H80i), is just untill the other items shows up.
> 
> Standard view from the side, where I wanted to see my motherboard instead, hide the PSU and have gfx at the buttom
> 
> Here I have removed the two "pins" from the front, turned it, and see IO hanging Loose out the top - what will be out front.
> 
> Here I have marked up cutting areas for the IO panel in what was the "top" of the frame before:
> 
> After the cutting and putting together the hardware, we now have a nice full side-view of the hardware installed.
> 
> Hardware is, if anyone is wondering:
> Asus P8Z77-i deluxe
> i7-3770K
> Evga Geforce 750 TI SC
> 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP (Low Profile)
> 1x OCZ vertex 3SSD
> 1x Samsung 840 SSD
> PSU: Corsair AX760
> Cooling is for now Corsair H80i


Great idea and great mod man!


----------



## kokothe1st

Hi everyone! This is my Tt Core V1 build. Sorry for crappy photos, I'm not good at it.







My aim here is to keep the inside tidy as possible and make room for P/P AIO Liquid Cooling. I'm planning to make modification in this case soon.


----------



## mudblood72

I just want a give a quick shout out to all the members here!!! I am loving all of your work and thank you for sharing your systems here in our community. Thank you for all of your support. Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Darron

Thanks mudblood72, and same to you and everyone else as well.

I've decided to make a proper buildlog with this cabinet.

*Edit*: edited Things out, and moved all to its proper place, in my just started buildlog


----------



## crackberry

Been using this baby for the past 4 months.

Intel i5-4590 3.3GHZ
Asus HI-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
Kingston Fury Black Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-18856
MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
SanDisk Extreme Pro 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
FSP Raider 550W 80+ Silver
Originally had a GTX 770 but my first build got lost in the mail (more like stolen, amirite) so I opted for an MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4GB but left the EVGA sticker for sh1its n giggles. Replaced the fan with an Noctua NH-L9 but these are older pictures, don't have a picture of the new fan but I can take sometime. It dropped the temperatures by 30c degrees on Prime95.













Love this baby.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Does anyone know if this mini graphics cards performance is the same as the longer versions? Or there are limitations?


I do not know about the Asus card but the Mini itx MSI GTX 760 takes a huge hit leaving it only just beating the GTX 750 which is substantially cheaper and uses a lot less power - that said , I went to a different case and a standard card - not the GTX 750 .
In my TT V1 I use an old Asus GTX 560 these days because my Radeon r9 280x spat the dummy ( Gigabyte card ) - Most of our PCs are in Silverstone sugo "shoe boxes" so card length can be an issue .
As for the V1 I am waiting for AMD to bring out their 380x or whatever they decide to call it , before I buy a new card . ( my local pc guru says rumour is about 2 or 3 months so not worth buying another 280x unless it is VERY cheap .
I have my new ( Silverstone 600 modular with short cable kit ) PSU but I just have not been bothered - The old Antec ( 80mm fan old ) is working fine and just can't find the time to pull the machine apart for purely aesthetic / cosmetic reasons .


----------



## svictorcc

Does anyone here know this size (in yellow):


----------



## cuveetu

7.9cm


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Does anyone here know this size (in yellow):


It is precicly 8,2mm - if you take off the inner edge/bevel of the big hole in the front, you can gain an extra 2mm (marked with arrows), so can max it to 8,4mm with a small mod.
The Width is 155,5mm
(I just redid measures by hand, as the cabinet stands "disected" here besides me


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuveetu*
> 
> 7.9cm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> It is precicly 8,2mm - if you take off the inner edge/bevel of the big hole in the front, you can gain an extra 2mm (marked with arrows), so can max it to 8,4mm with a small mod.
> The Width is 155,5mm
> (I just redid measures by hand, as the cabinet stands "disected" here besides me


Thanks a lot!
I'm just planning some way to fit a 140mm water loop in this case.
I just saw this kind of "hybrid AIO/custom water loop" from swiftech:

http://www.swiftech.com/h140-x.aspx#tab2

Wondering if this could fit in some way inside the core v1...?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> I'm just planning some way to fit a 140mm water loop in this case.
> I just saw this kind of "hybrid AIO/custom water loop" from swiftech:
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/h140-x.aspx#tab2
> 
> Wondering if this could fit in some way inside the core v1...?


Yes, it *seems* fine. The Measurements in high/Width/depth are correct in total, but the posistion of pump and shield are educated guesses.
You can move the fan infront of the front of the cabinet, or just use the standard. 200mm fan,

Please take note of where your RAM is going to be located. There might be a clearence issue from the pump, as it is about 5cm above the motherboard TRAY.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Yes, it *seems* fine. The Measurements in high/Width/depth are correct in total, but the posistion of pump and shield are educated guesses.
> You can move the fan infront of the front of the cabinet, or just use the standard. 200mm fan,
> 
> Please take note of where your RAM is going to be located. There might be a clearence issue from the pump, as it is about 5cm above the motherboard TRAY.


Wow, great visual clearance you got, thanks.
But it would be better put the 140mm fan in the place of the 200mm, and intake air (the 200mm fans simple does not produce to much air pressure for the radiator).
Without the fan, this hybrid aio have ~90mm deep, wich is less than 10mm above the mobo.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Wow, great visual clearance you got, thanks.
> But it would be better put the 140mm fan in the place of the 200mm, and intake air (the 200mm fans simple does not produce to much air pressure for the radiator).
> Without the fan, this hybrid aio have ~90mm deep, wich is less than 10mm above the mobo.


Glad to be able to help. Still working on finishing my Sketchup model. Almost done now.

Just remember there will be 3mm of Space between outer fan and the radiator

Regardless of what you do though, I don't think you will have any problems cooling a cpu. Unless you do massive overclocking.

I have an i7-3770k, currently clocked to 4,2 base. I use a Corsair H80i where I dumped the original fan, put in a nice Noctua NF-F12 pwn fan, and acutally sat it in *PULL* only, out through the front.

It never goes above my Evga 750 ti SC (people review this as "can't hear it") when it comes to noise, and CPU is always comfortably well within bounds. (my definition is -30c of tmax)

All that said, I'm putting in a Phobya Extreme 200mm Version 2 Full Copper and hope it can cool mine partly passive








I am going to cool the entire board with full block though and include vga block.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Glad to be able to help. Still working on finishing my Sketchup model. Almost done now.
> 
> Just remember there will be 3mm of Space between outer fan and the radiator
> 
> Regardless of what you do though, I don't think you will have any problems cooling a cpu. Unless you do massive overclocking.
> 
> I have an i7-3770k, currently clocked to 4,2 base. I use a Corsair H80i where I dumped the original fan, put in a nice Noctua NF-F12 pwn fan, and acutally sat it in *PULL* only, out through the front.
> 
> It never goes above my Evga 750 ti SC (people review this as "can't hear it") when it comes to noise, and CPU is always comfortably well within bounds. (my definition is -30c of tmax)
> 
> All that said, I'm putting in a Phobya Extreme 200mm Version 2 Full Copper and hope it can cool mine partly passive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to cool the entire board with full block though and include vga block.


Great cooling project man!
I did some tests using the h90 with stock 200mm fan and with the noctua redux 140mm.
In both cases, i used it to intake (h90 rad inside case and fans out).
I can say that, for the same noise level, the 140mm fan is MUCH more efficient than the 200mm fan, maybe because the 200mm fan just produce <1mm h20 pressure, and for the same rotation speed the 140mm produce almost 1,4mm h20 pressure. Or maybe it's because the h90 rad is not dimensioned for the 200mm fan, i really don't know.
My main target is to have a small overclocked processor with a quiet system. The h90 just give it without overclock (i'm using a 4790k stock speed, i live in Brazil and the temps are almost always close to 30ºC so it's more dificult to have a quiet overclocked system).
I think i'll give a try to the swiftech.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Great cooling project man!
> I did some tests using the h90 with stock 200mm fan and with the noctua redux 140mm.
> In both cases, i used it to intake (h90 rad inside case and fans out).
> I can say that, for the same noise level, the 140mm fan is MUCH more efficient than the 200mm fan, maybe because the 200mm fan just produce <1mm h20 pressure, and for the same rotation speed the 140mm produce almost 1,4mm h20 pressure. Or maybe it's because the h90 rad is not dimensioned for the 200mm fan, i really don't know.
> My main target is to have a small overclocked processor with a quiet system. The h90 just give it without overclock (i'm using a 4790k stock speed, i live in Brazil and the temps are almost always close to 30ºC so it's more dificult to have a quiet overclocked system).
> I think i'll give a try to the swiftech.


Thanks.
How did you test the fans regarding pressure, or did you find some spec on the orginal fan?
I have thought about getting a good 200mm fan, but I have nothing solid to go on for the original fan, and not going to spend money on a big fan untill I see what kind of heat my system outputs through the 200mm radiator I wait for. I havn't seen any reviews on large 200mm fans either. Not looked overly much still.
(updated my profile to my core v1 project







)


----------



## Mongoose135

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a V1 for my mini-itx build after seeing all the excellent reviews.

I'm still thinking of which parts to get. Has anyone actually used the mysterious 200mm radiator?

This guy managed to do it:



The odd size of the rads is so cool. I wonder if it actually out-performs air cooling by a significant amount though..

Also I've seen pics of people putting 140mm fans up against the side panel - how tight is the fit there? Any reason why this isn't recommended as an official fan mounting location according to the specs?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongoose135*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a V1 for my mini-itx build after seeing all the excellent reviews.
> 
> I'm still thinking of which parts to get. Has anyone actually used the mysterious 200mm radiator?
> 
> This guy managed to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> The odd size of the rads is so cool. I wonder if it actually out-performs air cooling by a significant amount though..


Dont think anyone has yet, as I'm the one who ordered it, but it was just dispatched today from the UK and I live in Denmark, so might take a week or so, before I get it.

It is not myserious though







you can look in the build log in my signature for item details (there are links to all the items I list).

Just recieved waterblock for my 750ti and some pump items


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Dont think anyone has yet, as I'm the one who ordered it, but it was just dispatched today from the UK and I live in Denmark, so might take a week or so, before I get it.
> 
> It is not myserious though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can look in the build log in my signature for item details (there are links to all the items I list).
> 
> Just recieved waterblock for my 750ti and some pump items


Darron are you going to sleeve (or buy already sleeved) the psu cables?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Darron are you going to sleeve (or buy already sleeved) the psu cables?


Yes, I plan on doing that, but it will be one of the last things I do, as I have to know the exact placement of every item first.

The cables that came with the AX760 are very flexible and all black. Any cable i either buy or make, will take up more space and be harder to route around than the originals. The cables used in the modular cables are also way thinner than the ones I normally use and have on stock.

I have been unable to find the plugs necessary for the PSU end of the 24 ATX cable anywhere, so I made it easier on myself and bought the cable, which I can then shorten up.

I have found two fittning modules/plugs in my box of sleeving stuff, which I can use for any necessary SATA or MOLEX outputs I am going to need.

At first I am not going to need any PCIe power output as the EVGA 750 ti SC gets all the juice from the PCIe slot, so no 6/8 pin power for this one (main incentive to buying this model).

The last couple of Projects I had, I sleeved myself. It is a huge bother and I cant buy (all) the necessary things in Denmark (where I live), but have to order from the UK, so every order I make adds £19 just in postage - meaning I dont get to make many mistakes/reorders.


----------



## Darron

In my on-going process of creating the Core V1 in Sketchup I had to "disconnect" one of the "feets".
I can not recommend doing this, unless you are going to replace them, as the material is very brittle, and will in all lightlyhood splinter around the pins used to keep them attached. IF two or more pins breaks off, the "foot" will no longer stay attached.

Luckily for me, I had allready ordered some sooft rubber feet.

I've shown the pins marked in a red cirle here:


----------



## Trexxit

Without having to read through all of the post made and knowing the panels are interchangeable , can i rotate the case to where the gpu is on the bottom and flip the fron and front i/o as well? Me having a tad bit of need for perfection, its sorta make or break. Thanks! Also anyone know if the Seasonic M12II 620w will fit in here with it being modular?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexxit*
> 
> Without having to read through all of the post made and knowing the panels are interchangeable , can i rotate the case to where the gpu is on the bottom and flip the fron and front i/o as well? Me having a tad bit of need for perfection, its sorta make or break. Thanks! Also anyone know if the Seasonic M12II 620w will fit in here with it being modular?


About PSU: I have a Corsair AX760 and it fits just fine. 26cm long
Short answer: No - Look at page 16 where I post how I did it: (Going to update my build log now as well)

In order to be able to turn the front though, including the IO panel, we need to modify two things:
1.For the front to actually be able to turn we just have to cut off the two little plastic "pins" placed in the middle of the top and buttom of the front.
2.Make new notches for the front IO panel in the metal chassis.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/150


----------



## Trexxit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> About PSU: I have a Corsair AX760 and it fits just fine. 26cm long
> Short answer: No - Look at page 16 where I post how I did it: (Going to update my build log now as well)
> 
> In order to be able to turn the front though, including the IO panel, we need to modify two things:
> 1.For the front to actually be able to turn we just have to cut off the two little plastic "pins" placed in the middle of the top and buttom of the front.
> 2.Make new notches for the front IO panel in the metal chassis.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/150


thqt sucks. I don't have the tools to do that. Wish that was a design they implemented as I don't understand why they didn't. Maybe cost? Ohh well . I'll see if I can find someone with tools if nit then I don't know if I could deal with the case :/


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexxit*
> 
> thqt sucks. I don't have the tools to do that. Wish that was a design they implemented as I don't understand why they didn't. Maybe cost? Ohh well . I'll see if I can find someone with tools if nit then I don't know if I could deal with the case :/


Can only guess on the cost part, but they surely skipped some corners on this cabinet. Like they spend the entire budget on design and left nothing for the production.

*Clear misses like:*

Options to turn every side around, including the bottom, but can't turn the front or IO panel.
Feet pins splinter when feets are disconnected.
Very, very, bad threads throughout the cabinet: some finger-screws just can't be used with just the fingers.
Front of inner frame has 3mm edges, so fans are going to be placed at least 4mm from the radiator (if fan is outside the frame)
Users has to find some longer screws for their watercooling as a 30mm screw just is not long enough to go through a fan, front frame, and Mount in radiator.

It is a very cheap cabinet, and some compromises were expected, but Thermaltake lists this as one of their "Core" products and highly recommends it, so really can't find exuces for bad threads and finger-screws.


----------



## svictorcc

Hi!
Unfortunatelly i have no time to sleeve my psu cables... So i ended ordering some premium custom sleeved cables from moddiy.
And, with the great help of a local glazier, i did a full glass window panel. Actually it's not finish, still need to bizot (bizotê) the corners (3mm glass is to tick) to adjust it.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Hi!
> Unfortunatelly i have no time to sleeve my psu cables... So i ended ordering some premium custom sleeved cables from moddiy.
> And, with the great help of a local glazier, i did a full glass window panel. Actually it's not finish, still need to bizot (bizotê) the corners (3mm glass is to tick) to adjust it.


The glass is a really nice touch. I have thought about making a side in clear acrylic (Polycarbonat - can't splinter, break etc), but it will be one of the last things I do.

About sleeving cables: I only really use the PSU (24 pins), EPS (8 pins) and 1 sata + 1 molex cable.

The sleeving will only partly be due to how it looks, as my cables are very thin, Black and flexible from the Corsair AX760.
It's more about Space for me. The 24 pins is very thick and 60cm long = taking up a lot of real estate in this tiny cabinet


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> The glass is a really nice touch. I have thought about making a side in clear acrylic (Polycarbonat - can't splinter, break etc), but it will be one of the last things I do.
> 
> About sleeving cables: I only really use the PSU (24 pins), EPS (8 pins) and 1 sata + 1 molex cable.
> 
> The sleeving will only partly be due to how it looks, as my cables are very thin, Black and flexible from the Corsair AX760.
> It's more about Space for me. The 24 pins is very thick and 60cm long = taking up a lot of real estate in this tiny cabinet


By the way, your build log is fantastic, congrats!
For now i'm looking for some backplate for my gtx 970.
I REALLY DO NOT WANT the evga one.
Just saw the ekwb backplate,but the site says it's only intended to be used with the waterblock.
Do you guys know any other pkace that sells a good gtx 970 backpkate that is not he evga one?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> By the way, your build log is fantastic, congrats!
> For now i'm looking for some backplate for my gtx 970.
> I REALLY DO NOT WANT the evga one.
> Just saw the ekwb backplate,but the site says it's only intended to be used with the waterblock.
> Do you guys know any other pkace that sells a good gtx 970 backpkate that is not he evga one?


Thanks. Nice to get some feedback








Heh, I really love the EVGA backplate







I actually bought it before I decided on making a complete rebuild. Mostly because I take out the VGA when I don't use it for games, and wanted the backplate to protect the PCB from my fingers and other scarry things.

Alphacool has made VGA waterblocks for your Card, which includes a backplate. You might be able to buy one of the backplates seperately:
Just CTRL+F and use 970. I think the only difference is the orientation of the waterblock:
http://www.alphacool.com/index.php/cat/c41_NVIDIA-Fullsize.html

I personally don't much like the Alphacool ones. Mostly for the looks, but also because of orientation of the fittings, as they will either require additional 2x 90 degrees fittings or a good deal of additional tubes.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Thanks. Nice to get some feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, I really love the EVGA backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought it before I decided on making a complete rebuild. Mostly because I take out the VGA when I don't use it for games, and wanted the backplate to protect the PCB from my fingers and other scarry things.
> 
> Alphacool has made VGA waterblocks for your Card, which includes a backplate. You might be able to buy one of the backplates seperately:
> Just CTRL+F and use 970. I think the only difference is the orientation of the waterblock:
> http://www.alphacool.com/index.php/cat/c41_NVIDIA-Fullsize.html
> 
> I personally don't much like the Alphacool ones. Mostly for the looks, but also because of orientation of the fittings, as they will either require additional 2x 90 degrees fittings or a good deal of additional tubes.


Thanks.
I googled and found this guys:

http://www.vonetech.com/shop/backplates/msi-dragon-backplates

They have really beautiful backplates models for the 970!
And ship worldwide.


----------



## cegasaturn

Hey guys,

I'm been considering using this case for a quiet mini ITX build, with an i5-4690k and GTX 970 and a light overclock.
This is what I've currently planned out

A few questions for you guys.

Given that I'm trying to keep the build quiet, I plan on using an air cooler (AnandTech article on AIOs makes me thing they'll be louder for similar performance).
A lot of the builds in this thread use an AIO set-up. I'm curious how loud you find it to be. I will have my desktop on my desk, which is why noise is a concern.

As far as air coolers go, the Noctua NH-C14 will fit the case, and has fantastic reviews.
However, it has a top-down orientation, which might be an issue in this case. Do you think it would be an issue? If so, are there any other coolers you would recommend?

I am still not sure which 970 GPU to get. I assume a blower would be ideal, but the blower cards have not been reviewed from what I saw.
The "reference" 970 is available at Best Buy, but I don't know how it compares either.
From the remaining 970s, I am between the Asus Strix and the MSI Gaming 4G.
I would have liked the Gigabyte Windforce, but I don't think it would fit in the case.

Aside from that, I need to decide on exhaust case fans, but I assume they will depend on the CPU cooler I end up with.

Hopefully you guys can help! This case seems like a good compromise between compactness and adequate airflow, and I want to make sure I get the build right!


----------



## muell

My first mini ITX build and my first watercooled build all in one

I7 4790k
Gtx 980 Strix

Still not sure I have all the air bleed out of it but Im working on it. Not sure if the single 140 rad with push pull will be enough to cool it.
If not i have plans for a 160 radiator at the back.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> My first mini ITX build and my first watercooled build all in one
> 
> I7 4790k
> Gtx 980 Strix
> 
> Still not sure I have all the air bleed out of it but Im working on it. Not sure if the single 140 rad with push pull will be enough to cool it.
> If not i have plans for a 160 radiator at the back.


Looking good!

Would you mind listing all your parts for me, fans and loop mainly? Are you running any overclock on CPU or GPU? and if so I'd be very interested to hear your temperatures. I just bought a Core V1 with the intention of moving my sig rig piece by piece as I upgrade and sticking a mini loop in there sounds like a nice project


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> My first mini ITX build and my first watercooled build all in one
> 
> I7 4790k
> Gtx 980 Strix
> 
> Still not sure I have all the air bleed out of it but Im working on it. Not sure if the single 140 rad with push pull will be enough to cool it.
> If not i have plans for a 160 radiator at the back.


140 with push/pull should be more than enough. I'll bet you can cool it with just a single fan in "pull" mode. Will also make it much more quiet








I have used your Swiftech Apogee II waterblock/pump, and it is very nice. Pump is Swiftech MCP350x (PWM) version with an additional led attached. (to answer Slink3Slyde's question)

I'm currently Building mine with a 200mm radiator, if you want some inspiration on casemodding. The pump can also be pulled out of the waterblock at a later date if so desired


----------



## muell

Slink3Slyde I can get you a full list a little later. I have it on a spread sheet somewhere. I haven't actually started the machine up since I added the water just doing leak tests to night I plan to do a little overclocking.

Darron I'm kinda regretting not going with a 200mm it wouldn't take much to make it fit. So far I like the pump but I am not sure if i have it bleed correctly its still a little loud. Its is running full speed though. I've been filling it through one of the ports on the top of the rad and every time it starts to sound like all the air is out Ill close the cap tilt the case back or sideways and put it flat and it sounds like the pump gets a bunch of air for a few seconds.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> Slink3Slyde I can get you a full list a little later. I have it on a spread sheet somewhere. I havent actually started the machine up since I added the water just doing leek tests to night I plan to do a little overclocking.


I'd really appreciate that thanks, Ive never put together a loop myself and I've been reading up and looking to try for a while, the thought of a minimini loop really appeals to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> 140 with push/pull should be more than enough. I'll bet you can cool it with just a single fan in "pull" mode. Will also make it much more quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used your Swiftech Apogee II waterblock/pump, and it is very nice. Pump is Swiftech MCP350x (PWM) version with an additional led attached. (to answer Slink3Slyde's question)
> 
> I'm currently Building mine with a 200mm radiator, if you want some inspiration on casemodding. The pump can also be pulled out of the waterblock at a later date if so desired


I checked out your build log too, it looks great! It's too advanced for my level of modding experience though maybe some day when I have more room and tools.

What do you guys think about possibly putting a dual 80mm rad in the back fan position, instead of, or as well as a front 140? I could probably stretch my skills (lol) to cutting a couple holes in the back if it needed to be mounted externally.


----------



## muell

the 160mm, dual 80mm in the back was in my original plans and I may still try to do it but my problem is that with the apogee ii there is no room for fans a 45mm rad and 25mm fans wont fit I could probably use slim fans or put the fans outside the case and do a pull only but like Darron said the 140 is probably enough anyway.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> Darron I'm kinda regretting not going with a 200mm it wouldn't take much to make it fit. So far I like the pump but I am not sure if i have it bleed correctly its still a little loud. Its is running full speed though. I've been filling it through one of the ports on the top of the rad and every time it starts to sound like all the air is out Ill close the cap tilt the case back or sideways and put it flat and it sounds like the pump gets a bunch of air for a few seconds.


It really did require a good deal to make the 200mm one fit- more than I would had thought initially. Most noteably cutting away 1 of the MB-tray supports and cutting into the other one as well + level down a lot of the edges from the front. When I first thought about it, I just figured I should cut away 1 support and that's it. But that's the charm of modding









*About noise from the Apogee II:*
Be sure you have your motherboard configured to use/send PWM signals to the pump, or it will run full-throttle, which is pretty loud. Especially loud since it is hardmounted onto the motherboard. Check you have it connected to the CPU fan-out as some models really have _real_ PWM control on that one, and use voltage control on the other fan-headers.

*Bleeding the loop:*
It can take a while (days or weeks), when not having installed a reservoir.
You can take the case and shake it some to disconnect any bubbles that might have gotten caught on the fittings or other edges. Also tilt it to make the hole in the radiator where you put in Water the highest point. Take away the cap and shake it gently. Fill in Water as needed. If possible, you should keep it in this position and power up the pump and shake it gently while refilling as needed.
Bleeding is actually the primary function of the reservoir. That, and putting in more Water, but the water-part can be done from anywhere. *Good reservoir functions in my book:*
Catch air from the loop.
Prevent air from getting sucked back into the system.
Does not blurb and slush with turbulence = noisy.
Easy refilling of Water.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> I'd really appreciate that thanks, Ive never put together a loop myself and I've been reading up and looking to try for a while, the thought of a minimini loop really appeals to me.
> I checked out your build log too, it looks great! It's too advanced for my level of modding experience though maybe some day when I have more room and tools.
> 
> What do you guys think about possibly putting a dual 80mm rad in the back fan position, instead of, or as well as a front 140? I could probably stretch my skills (lol) to cutting a couple holes in the back if it needed to be mounted externally.


I have thought about a dual 80mm rad. Mostly just to try it, but I'm going to use that spot for pumpt+reservoir I think.
Main objection is how the radiator is going to block the view of the motherboard to some extent.
If it is from a performance standpoint I'd try without a dual 80mm first and only install it if I needed added cooling.

You shouldn't have to mod anything to use a 140mm in the front and a dual 80mm in the rear end. Just take measures before buying.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> the 160mm, dual 80mm in the back was in my original plans and I may still try to do it but my problem is that with the apogee ii there is no room for fans a 45mm rad and 25mm fans wont fit I could probably use slim fans or put the fans outside the case and do a pull only but like Darron said the 140 is probably enough anyway.


You could also just push air in through the front through the radiator. The air really isn't going to be that hot, and the airflow, regardless of temperature will remove heat from ram, motherboard and also help cool the Apogee II. Not that it gets that hot, but if you don't remove the heat by air, it will get into the loop instead.

Moving fans around and trying different push/pull or just a push, or a pull setups is a very simple and easy way to optimize how the loop, and entire system, works.

I have only really ever used push/pull setup and to be honest, it wasn't needed. Most of the time I've set it up as push through radiator.. untill I figured out that it really didn't matter THAT much. It matters, yes, and you can easily see the temp difference, but the sound-level is going to be noticeable very much lower.

I use a simple Corsair H80i now and only have a single 120mm in pull mode.. my i7-3770 runs 4,6Ghz. Sure, I might get higher Ghz with a push/pull, or just a push, but then it comes Down to:
Do I want 100Mhz more, or do I enjoy the silence? It is a very individual choice, but it is a nice option to be aware of.


----------



## crackberry

OK so it won't turn on. The motherboard is receiving power (green light?) and I haven't touched anything.

Here are some pics.

Can anyone help? I'm stumped, I'm just not good with hardware.


----------



## muell

thanks for the advice on the apogee. I know about the PWM I only have the pump hooked up now no power to the mb yet waiting until I know I dont have any leaks. Ive been doing what you say just a slow process. Its only been about 12 hours though Ill let it keep running. I attached a piece of tubing to a fitting in one of the radiator ports and filled it up past the gpu block fittings. Im using that to fill and just leaving open to let the air out. After a few days I will wrap some paper towels around it and unscrew it then cap it.

I really like the Core V1 case. They are so cheap I may try to buy another one to paint and mod further. I got a few Ideas for a custom grill


----------



## muell

it may seem obvious but make sure you have your power button plugged into the motherboard correctly. I made that mistake on my first computer build. Then I would unhook everything you dont need to post the and drop down to one stick of ram. Then start plugging stuff back in if you get it to post


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crackberry*
> 
> OK so it won't turn on. The motherboard is receiving power (green light?) and I haven't touched anything.
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> Can anyone help? I'm stumped, I'm just not good with hardware.


First do what Muell said about checking Power connector.

If it worked previously, but no longer, and you havn't touched anything, you should disconnect the power-connector (to the front power on botton), and use the _reset SW_ instead. They work the same.


----------



## crackberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> First do what Muell said about checking Power connector.
> 
> If it worked previously, but no longer, and you havn't touched anything, you should disconnect the power-connector (to the front power on botton), and use the _reset SW_ instead. They work the same.


Unfortunately I didn't build my computer and I've taken out all the connectors and not sure what order they go back in. Can you help me?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> thanks for the advice on the apogee. I know about the PWM I only have the pump hooked up now no power to the mb yet waiting until I know I dont have any leaks. Ive been doing what you say just a slow process. Its only been about 12 hours though Ill let it keep running. I attached a piece of tubing to a fitting in one of the radiator ports and filled it up past the gpu block fittings. Im using that to fill and just leaving open to let the air out. After a few days I will wrap some paper towels around it and unscrew it then cap it.
> 
> I really like the Core V1 case. They are so cheap I may try to buy another one to paint and mod further. I got a few Ideas for a custom grill


I must admit I normally don't leak test for very long. Guess I'm not that patient a person, but if it isn't leaking after 5 minutes it's not going to leak after 12 hours either -> when using compression-fittings (push-on) at least.
I normally do a visual and a finger-feel test, then stuff a lot of paper in, and do the leak test at the same time I bleed it for air. It's not the recommended way, but worked for me for many years now









Regardless of how you do it, you will most likely need to refill Water a couple of times the first week. Maybe for longer, as the air gathers near the topmost place in the loop (hopefully the radiator or some other convinient place).

Edit: once you start using your PC, you should keep looking for leaks as the pressure in the loop will rise a lot due to heating up the Water.

Edit 2: yea, its very cheap. It would have been nice if the threading for all the screws were a tad higher quality though, as the finger-screws in mine really can't be used without a screwdriver. Other threads that have been used a lot, like my front holes, doesn't work a all any more - they are simply just worn down...
The feets also cannot be removed without breaking them, so that is a shame too.

Lastly, and most importantly, they should had made the holes for the front IO panel on all sides of the chassis so we could truely orient the case as we wanted without drilling holes.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> the 160mm, dual 80mm in the back was in my original plans and I may still try to do it but my problem is that with the apogee ii there is no room for fans a 45mm rad and 25mm fans wont fit I could probably use slim fans or put the fans outside the case and do a pull only but like Darron said the 140 is probably enough anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I have thought about a dual 80mm rad. Mostly just to try it, but I'm going to use that spot for pumpt+reservoir I think.
> Main objection is how the radiator is going to block the view of the motherboard to some extent.
> If it is from a performance standpoint I'd try without a dual 80mm first and only install it if I needed added cooling.
> 
> You shouldn't have to mod anything to use a 140mm in the front and a dual 80mm in the rear end. Just take measures before buying.


OK thanks fellas, lets see what happens down the road. Half the fun for me is in the planning reading and research so lets see where I end up


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> My first mini ITX build and my first watercooled build all in one
> 
> I7 4790k
> Gtx 980 Strix
> 
> Still not sure I have all the air bleed out of it but Im working on it. Not sure if the single 140 rad with push pull will be enough to cool it.
> If not i have plans for a 160 radiator at the back.


Sorry quoted the wrong post first rsrsrsrs!
Great build man, congrats!
I think Darron is right, you should use just 1 fan instead of push/pull.
From what i could see, i don't think you have space for cable management, and i really don't know how your're going to plug in 24pin mobo cable with that second fan inside.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> OK thanks fellas, lets see what happens down the road. Half the fun for me is in the planning reading and research so lets see where I end up


True. If not more than half








I'm doing it all for fun. hehe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> My first mini ITX build and my first watercooled build all in one
> 
> I7 4790k
> Gtx 980 Strix
> 
> Still not sure I have all the air bleed out of it but Im working on it. Not sure if the single 140 rad with push pull will be enough to cool it.
> If not i have plans for a 160 radiator at the back.


I entirely forgot to tell you how great I think your build is. Very ambitious for your first build!









Was it size constraints that made you forego using a reservoir?
The no-reservoir point is what I would call advanced, as it does require much greater care when it comes to bleeding and maintaining the loop.

Edits: spelling


----------



## svictorcc

@Darron
I need your help.
When the swiftech h140-x arrive, i will substitute the original tubbing with transparent ones.
My question is: considering this pic, will i need to replace the fittings? If yes, with what?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @Darron
> I need your help.
> When the swiftech h140-x arrive, i will substitute the original tubbing with transparent ones.
> My question is: considering this pic, will i need to replace the fittings? If yes, with what?
> Thanks in advance!


I havn't had one of these on my table, but I'm guessing they have some sort of barb-fitting inside of that tube. If that is the case you need to find a hose/tube with ID that matches the barb and some hose clips/clamps to Lock the cables onto the barbs.

I'd Google it to see if someone else did it before you, which I'm sure somebody did, in order to have the right tubes in hand before you cut it open. Sucks to get a new item, cut it up and wait several days before you can use it.

Also test it first for a week or so, just to make sure it isn't dead or something, as the warranty will ofcourse be void once you start modding it.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I havn't had one of these on my table, but I'm guessing they have some sort of barb-fitting inside of that tube. If that is the case you need to find a hose/tube with ID that matches the barb and some hose clips/clamps to Lock the cables onto the barbs.
> 
> I'd Google it to see if someone else did it before you, which I'm sure somebody did, in order to have the right tubes in hand before you cut it open. Sucks to get a new item, cut it up and wait several days before you can use it.
> 
> Also test it first for a week or so, just to make sure it isn't dead or something, as the warranty will ofcourse be void once you start modding it.


I got the same ID/OD transparent tubes.
I'll google for it to see.
And, following you tips, i'll use it for some time before start mod.
Thanks again!


----------



## svictorcc

While waiting for the gtx 970 backplates from v1tech, i did this "kind-of" mobo acrylic-backplates just to give a better look. Also got this Intel/Nvidia stickers from a guy on ebay.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> While waiting for the gtx 970 backplates from v1tech, i did this "kind-of" mobo acrylic-backplates just to give a better look. Also got this Intel/Nvidia stickers from a guy on ebay.


I'm not entirely sure what you did with the acrylic stuff? Can't see what the backplate is for? Gfx, or?
Asking as you must be carefull regarding heat and acrylic stuff. Would suck to have it melt on the back of your Graphics Card!

I just did a small test build with my 200mm Phobya radiator and a modded Apogee II pump from swiftech:
Have to excuse me for the dark images, but my phone doesn't like taking Pictures in poor lightning.
Main reason for doing this setup was to test for possible spots for a reservoir, and see if cooling RAMs was possible. One thing I learned was how much space the cables really takes up!
I'm still waiting for the full Motherboard waterblock.. should be here in a few weeks!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you did with the acrylic stuff? Can't see what the backplate is for? Gfx, or?
> Asking as you must be carefull regarding heat and acrylic stuff. Would suck to have it melt on the back of your Graphics Card!
> 
> I just did a small test build with my 200mm Phobya radiator and a modded Apogee II pump from swiftech:
> Have to excuse me for the dark images, but my phone doesn't like taking Pictures in poor lightning.
> Main reason for doing this setup was to test for possible spots for a reservoir, and see if cooling RAMs was possible. One thing I learned was how much space the cables really takes up!
> I'm still waiting for the full Motherboard waterblock.. should be here in a few weeks!


Rsrsrsrs, it's not a backplate for the gfx, it's juat for the motherboard, and just a small cover, one on the chipset, but with a hole on it (and it's not attached) and another for the side.
But i'm aware of the temps, i did some tests before making it, so it's not dangerous for the places that i put the covers.


----------



## svictorcc

Here two pics to compare:
How it is:


And what i did:


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Here two pics to compare:
> How it is:
> 
> 
> And what i did:


Ahh, yes, looks good though







Good Work on making the round hole








I don't like the look of my pcb either. I ordered a full Motherboard waterblock . Hope to get it in a couple of weeks









Aside from that block I'm going to make myself a piece of Black acrylic plate to hide the rear IO-panel. Will be about 4cm from the edge. Can see here what I mean:


----------



## FreeSombrero

Hiya party people. I'm about to put a computer together in this (4690+Asrock H97M+280X), and I was wondering if anyone has tried to install one of those 180mm Silverstone Air Penetrators instead of the front fan? My experiences with APs are overwhelmingly positive (especially in cases that seem designed for, *cough*, positive pressure).

EDIT: Also, does anyone have this regularly set up in their living rooms? Any chance of a picture so I can get some idea of the kind of actual space this thing takes up in an actual room?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeSombrero*
> 
> Hiya party people. I'm about to put a computer together in this (4690+Asrock H97M+280X), and I was wondering if anyone has tried to install one of those 180mm Silverstone Air Penetrators instead of the front fan? My experiences with APs are overwhelmingly positive (especially in cases that seem designed for, *cough*, positive pressure).
> 
> EDIT: Also, does anyone have this regularly set up in their living rooms? Any chance of a picture so I can get some idea of the kind of actual space this thing takes up in an actual room?


Heh, 130cfm from that fan. It must be extremely noisy, or did I misread it!!? Even their normal fans are quiet loud in my experience.

Looked at the new Industrial Fans from Noctua? They can move a LOT of air and comes with a 6 year warranty.

Here is the meanest one with an Airflow 269,3 m³/h -> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=84&lng=en&set=1
I wouldn't be able to live with fans like that.

When you say actual Space, do you mean the case, or? if it is for media server it is more like a small subwoofer at 26cm on all sides. About 31cm long or Deep with front on.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Potato pic but thats how it looks. TV is only 40 " it that helps with scale.


----------



## FreeSombrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Heh, 130cfm from that fan. It must be extremely noisy, or did I misread it!!? Even their normal fans are quiet loud in my experience.
> 
> Looked at the new Industrial Fans from Noctua? They can move a LOT of air and comes with a 6 year warranty.
> 
> Here is the meanest one with an Airflow 269,3 m³/h -> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=84&lng=en&set=1
> I wouldn't be able to live with fans like that.
> 
> When you say actual Space, do you mean the case, or? if it is for media server it is more like a small subwoofer at 26cm on all sides. About 31cm long or Deep with front on.


They aren't the quietest fans, but they're not insanely loud, and they move massive air in a tight column, so it makes for great cooling with a tower cooler. I guess I'll try the TT fan first, will think about the AP if it's not cool enough.
And yeah, I was trying to figure out how it would actually look in a living room. Not always easy to figure out from the numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> 
> 
> Potato pic but thats how it looks. TV is only 40 " it that helps with scale.


That's fantastic, thanks a lot. Doesn't it get a little hot inside the cubby?


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeSombrero*
> 
> Hiya party people. I'm about to put a computer together in this (4690+Asrock H97M+280X), and I was wondering if anyone has tried to install one of those 180mm Silverstone Air Penetrators instead of the front fan? My experiences with APs are overwhelmingly positive (especially in cases that seem designed for, *cough*, positive pressure).
> 
> EDIT: Also, does anyone have this regularly set up in their living rooms? Any chance of a picture so I can get some idea of the kind of actual space this thing takes up in an actual room?


I'm actually trying to convince my wife to keep it in the living room =D i'm about to loose this battle ;( TV is 46' inch.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I'm actually trying to convince my wife to keep it in the living room =D i'm about to loose this battle ;( TV is 46' inch.


Well, it IS darned ugly and it really looks big I think. I know these standpoints are very subjective, but I wouldn't want it to be out like that.

I have my media-server stashed away in a hollow wall/closet thing and stream media using a Boxeebox.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Well, it IS darned ugly and it really looks big I think. I know these standpoints are very subjective, but I wouldn't want it to be out like that.
> 
> I have my media-server stashed away in a hollow wall/closet thing and stream media using a Boxeebox.


Yeah, tbh, i totally agree. But my home office room is very hot, and also i like to play it on tv.


----------



## svictorcc

@Darron
Just as curiosity, do you think the swiftech H220-X fit inside the non-modded core v1 case? The fans would be in the place of the 200mm original fan.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeSombrero*
> 
> That's fantastic, thanks a lot. Doesn't it get a little hot inside the cubby?


It would if it was currently in action







. Its a work in progress, my plan is to move it into the cupboard next to it which I took the back off from to let a bit of hot air out the back, then undervolt the CPU and use a 750ti or similar. Lets see how it works out


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @Darron
> Just as curiosity, do you think the swiftech H220-X fit inside the non-modded core v1 case? The fans would be in the place of the 200mm original fan.


It can't. Pretty sure of that. The H220-X is 247mm without the end G1/4" plug. Inner dimension of the CoreV1 is 250mm.
The Width of it would fit into the Space in the MB-tray, but you would have no room to wiggle around in.
You might get it in there, but you'd have to be Lucky to make it fit and to attach it to the front without drilling holes.
The depth of it in pump end would prevent you from using one of the HD brackets.

You could make it Work if you wanted to mod it some I think


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Yeah, tbh, i totally agree. But my home office room is very hot, and also i like to play it on tv.


That's always the issue, hehe


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> It would if it was currently in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its a work in progress, my plan is to move it into the cupboard next to it which I took the back off from to let a bit of hot air out the back, then undervolt the CPU and use a 750ti or similar. Lets see how it works out


I have an EVGA 750 TI SC 2gb and it really doesn't get hot. I don't think you could find a better sweetspot on performance and heat than that Card







Doesn't even require a 6/8-pin power cable


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I have an EVGA 750 TI SC 2gb and it really doesn't get hot. I don't think you could find a better sweetspot on performance and heat than that Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't even require a 6/8-pin power cable


That TDP/Performance is unbeatable at the moment







Im also really interested to see what the 960 tdp turns out to be, by the time I get stuff together it may be a good option.


----------



## FreeSombrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I'm actually trying to convince my wife to keep it in the living room =D i'm about to loose this battle ;( TV is 46' inch.


I just showed this to my wife and she was surprised by how not ugly it is. We'll probably spray paint it cause we like colors, but she's actually in favor of it in the living room. Problem solved.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeSombrero*
> 
> I just showed this to my wife and she was surprised by how not ugly it is. We'll probably spray paint it cause we like colors, but she's actually in favor of it in the living room. Problem solved.


Nice. But why don't you just give it a try? Can't harm to try it out.

Here is my BoxeeBox in comparison. TV is 42". I have big speakers instead








The thing under the "bench" is a discarded old DVD player. Was really huge, heh.
iPhone doesn't like low lightning situations, but I think it should be ok.


----------



## n00by4u

Does anyone know if I could fit a 120mm fan as exhaust on the right side of the case where the hard drive mount is. I am going to use 1 SSD and 1 HDD. If anyone wants to know here is my build.

Intel Core i3-4160 (Will suffice until Broadwell comes out







)
MSI Gtx 960








MSI H81-mini itx
1TB WD Caviar Blue
OCZ Vertex 100 240gb
4gbx2 Kingston hyperx 1600mhz
Corsair CX500m (would you recommend that I get a higher watt PSU if I plan to upgrade to an i5 without overclocking)

Thanks

Also if anyone here was wishing for the same case but slightly bigger, here is the Core V21. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133274

You will not believe how much fans this thing can support, it also supports a Micro-Atx motherboard and motherboard rotation.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00by4u*
> 
> Does anyone know if I could fit a 120mm fan as exhaust on the right side of the case where the hard drive mount is. I am going to use 1 SSD and 1 HDD. If anyone wants to know here is my build.
> 
> Intel Core i3-4160 (Will suffice until Broadwell comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> MSI Gtx 960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI H81-mini itx
> 1TB WD Caviar Blue
> OCZ Vertex 100 240gb
> 4gbx2 Kingston hyperx 1600mhz
> Corsair CX500m (would you recommend that I get a higher watt PSU if I plan to upgrade to an i5 without overclocking)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also if anyone here was wishing for the same case but slightly bigger, here is the Core V21. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133274
> 
> You will not believe how much fans this thing can support, it also supports a Micro-Atx motherboard and motherboard rotation.


Yes, you can. You don't even have to enlarge the hex-area much to get full advantage.
You have to measure up the Sata power and data cables though, in regards to bumbing up against the fan before placing it.

Just in case you weren't aware, you can place a 3½" HDD on the outer side of a HDD bracket and the 2½" on the inside of the same bracket. Can save some Space for cable-management, as you can move the one Closes to the back-end of the case a bit forward.

Edit: You are going to have to drill holes for mounting as the hexa-holes doesn't go that far out to the side.

Notes on the image: I made everything except the fan, which I just found for this occasion. Disregard the placement of the "bottom-panel" as I have my cabinet turned


----------



## FreeSombrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Nice. But why don't you just give it a try? Can't harm to try it out.
> 
> Here is my BoxeeBox in comparison. TV is 42". I have big speakers instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing under the "bench" is a discarded old DVD player. Was really huge, heh.
> iPhone doesn't like low lightning situations, but I think it should be ok.


I assume you mean why not try it out without painting? The lass is always complaining that it's too monochromatically black as it is, and I feel like it's probably better to paint before putting it together for the first time rather than taking it apart afterwards etc.

As far as the Boxee type solutions go, I'm really intending this machine to be a console replacement with HTPC capabilities.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeSombrero*
> 
> I assume you mean why not try it out without painting? The lass is always complaining that it's too monochromatically black as it is, and I feel like it's probably better to paint before putting it together for the first time rather than taking it apart afterwards etc.
> 
> As far as the Boxee type solutions go, I'm really intending this machine to be a console replacement with HTPC capabilities.


I meant even more generally: See how it looks before worring







But you are absolutely rigt: No reason to put it up there if you just know you don't like it Black. I wouldn't do it either if it was orange or something









I didn't see you as a Boxee person either and the eternal HTPC, Playstation/xboc etc is always a relevant debate









My girls are very small yet (2½ and 6), so they don't tv game any, but I have thought about getting an Nvidia Shield Tablet for game-streaming from my PC








Not more expensive than any other console and I like PC games more (I have nvidia controllers though)


----------



## n00by4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Yes, you can. You don't even have to enlarge the hex-area much to get full advantage.
> You have to measure up the Sata power and data cables though, in regards to bumbing up against the fan before placing it.
> 
> Just in case you weren't aware, you can place a 3½" HDD on the outer side of a HDD bracket and the 2½" on the inside of the same bracket. Can save some Space for cable-management, as you can move the one Closes to the back-end of the case a bit forward.
> 
> Edit: You are going to have to drill holes for mounting as the hexa-holes doesn't go that far out to the side.
> 
> Notes on the image: I made everything except the fan, which I just found for this occasion. Disregard the placement of the "bottom-panel" as I have my cabinet turned


Thanks!







I was planning on using some double sided tape or attaching it using some velcro. It's more of an experiment than anything as I want to see if a 120mm fan as and exhaust, along with the 2x80mm fans at the back, improve overall temps. This case is gonna serve as my work machine and will be upgraded to higher end parts later when I need more power.

I was also planning on attaching a fan controller/hub somewhere to control the fans, but couldn't seem to find a good place for it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00by4u*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on using some double sided tape or attaching it using some velcro. It's more of an experiment than anything as I want to see if a 120mm fan as and exhaust, along with the 2x80mm fans at the back, improve overall temps. This case is gonna serve as my work machine and will be upgraded to higher end parts later when I need more power.
> 
> I was also planning on attaching a fan controller/hub somewhere to control the fans, but couldn't seem to find a good place for it. Any thoughts?


There are plenty of room in front of/behind the PSU if you have a modular one. Or, there should be enough Space on one side of the PSU for a controller. I have an Aquaro 5 there.
Also lots of Space behind the front cover.
If you take out one of the HDD brackets you also gain a lot of real estate








Unless you Mount a 200mm radiator in it, you also have a lot of room on the inside of the front frame (aside from the room behind the front cover)









Having heat issues?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00by4u*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on using some double sided tape or attaching it using some velcro. It's more of an experiment than anything as I want to see if a 120mm fan as and exhaust, along with the 2x80mm fans at the back, improve overall temps. This case is gonna serve as my work machine and will be upgraded to higher end parts later when I need more power.
> 
> I was also planning on attaching a fan controller/hub somewhere to control the fans, but couldn't seem to find a good place for it. Any thoughts?


Here is a Picture where you can see the Space I meant. It is the Aquaro 5 LT shown I have in there - not fully connected yet. Was taking Photo for my log







:


You could also Mount it in a corner or something like the templdisplay here:


----------



## vozi

I'm considering buying this case but I need to know if a reference R9 290 will fit inside properly. PCPartPicker states it will hold the card but drive bays will be blocked. I only need 1 HDD bay and possibly one for an SSD so will everything fit? I know these cards get hot so I'll need some cooling as well.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vozi*
> 
> I'm considering buying this case but I need to know if a reference R9 290 will fit inside properly. PCPartPicker states it will hold the card but drive bays will be blocked. I only need 1 HDD bay and possibly one for an SSD so will everything fit? I know these cards get hot so I'll need some cooling as well.


The length of the Card is going to be a tight fit indeed with "277(L)X104(W)X35(H) mm Size." The inner dimensions of this case is 26cm, but it does have room through the front metal case into the hollow front (35mm) for Cards this length. If the power is placed in the end of the Card you might have a problem.
Drive bays are on the other side of the HD tray though, so that is way out of place.

First image is seen from above. Blue "Square" marks the drive trays and the red marks the Graphics Card. Notice how Graphics Cards are supposed to go through the front of the (inner) metal case.
Second image shows a side view where you can see how the drive trays are below the MB-tray compared to thé GFX.


----------



## svictorcc

Unfortunatelly, my PSU Tt Toughpower Grand 650W Full Modular died.
Really don't know what happened, it just wont turn on.
It's strange this thing happen to such an excellent Power Supply (it's 7 year warrant)!.
I even tried the paper clip test, but got nothing.
So, RMA.
I'm using my "old" EVGA 500W from preview build Hadron Air, working fine.


----------



## svictorcc

My Swiftech H140-X arrived!
I installed it and the Moddiy extension cables, along with dual UV LED light to see some colours








Temps are way better than my old H90.
With room temp of 29ºC, i got 83ºC in Aida64 FPU stress test. The H90 temps was 94ºC
Some pics of my Beta-Core V1 version.
I also ordered from FrozenCpu the new EK MSI Full waterblock for the GTX 970, along with some tubs, compression fittings and red coolant.


----------



## vozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> The length of the Card is going to be a tight fit indeed with "277(L)X104(W)X35(H) mm Size." The inner dimensions of this case is 26cm, but it does have room through the front metal case into the hollow front (35mm) for Cards this length. If the power is placed in the end of the Card you might have a problem.
> Drive bays are on the other side of the HD tray though, so that is way out of place.
> 
> First image is seen from above. Blue "Square" marks the drive trays and the red marks the Graphics Card. Notice how Graphics Cards are supposed to go through the front of the (inner) metal case.
> Second image shows a side view where you can see how the drive trays are below the MB-tray compared to thé GFX.


Okay, thank you for the information


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vozi*
> 
> Okay, thank you for the information


I just read an article at Tomshardware where they test a lot of different Geforce GTX 290 models, and many of them are shorter. Asus is only 21.5cm and several are between 24-25 cm with plente of Space left over.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> My Swiftech H140-X arrived!
> I installed it and the Moddiy extension cables, along with dual UV LED light to see some colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are way better than my old H90.
> With room temp of 29ºC, i got 83ºC in Aida64 FPU stress test. The H90 temps was 94ºC
> Some pics of my Beta-Core V1 version.
> I also ordered from FrozenCpu the new EK MSI Full waterblock for the GTX 970, along with some tubs, compression fittings and red coolant.


Looks very nice! Using 80mm fans for looks or for cooling? If they are for cooling you should really try without them. If they are for looks.. then keep them








Actually looks more cramped than my 200mm rad setup, hehe









Edit: the Acrylic plate covering the MB on your first image is really nice.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Looks very nice! Using 80mm fans for looks or for cooling? If they are for cooling you should really try without them. If they are for looks.. then keep them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually looks more cramped than my 200mm rad setup, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the Acrylic plate covering the MB on your first image is really nice.


Thanks man.
Yes, the dual 80mm fans are more for look than cooling, but i'm still doing some combinations to see if i'll keep them.
I was bite by the "water cooling world" and i'll try the fullcover gpu waterblock with this h140-x.
Thanks for the WC tips!


----------



## reltk

What a great thread for a great case!
I have a question for those who added 2x80mm fans if you only have 2xPMW fan headers on your mobo. Is this the best solution?
- CPU on the CPUFAN header
- 200mm fan on peripheral power since it's not PWM
- Insert a PWM 2-way splitter onto SYSFAN header which feeds 2x Arctic F8s

Or would it be feasible to get a 3-way splitter and put 200mm AND the 2x80mm fans on? Be nice to not need to add a peripheral connecter to modular PSU, but won't do it if it's a bad practice.

*Build*
Intel i5-4590
MSI B85I
Kingston Hyper X
MSI GTX 970
EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reltk*
> 
> What a great thread for a great case!
> I have a question for those who added 2x80mm fans if you only have 2xPMW fan headers on your mobo. Is this the best solution?
> - CPU on the CPUFAN header
> - 200mm fan on peripheral power since it's not PWM
> - Insert a PWM 2-way splitter onto SYSFAN header which feeds 2x Arctic F8s
> 
> Or would it be feasible to get a 3-way splitter and put 200mm AND the 2x80mm fans on? Be nice to not need to add a peripheral connecter to modular PSU, but won't do it if it's a bad practice.
> 
> *Build*
> Intel i5-4590
> MSI B85I
> Kingston Hyper X
> MSI GTX 970
> EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2


I think you will find the result.. unexpected if you combine the 200mm and an 80mm fan or two on the same PWM header as the voltage needed to drive the two would be very different. It's ok to combine different units, but in general you want the fans you combine using Y cables, or any other splitters, to be as alike as possible.

Another issue you might face if you combien the 200mm fan with other fans is whether the fan header is able to deliver enough juice to run them.

Many motherboards only have true PWM on the CPU header where the Sysfan/cha-fan only actually reads the PWM signal, but control directly using current instead of controlling fan using PWM signal. Can mean you do not get the control you thought you would. In case of waterpumps with PWM this sort of voltage control will decrease lifetime as well.

Swiftech has made an 8-way PWM splitter for both SATA power and one for MOLEX power.
They are good products in case a simple Y-cable doesn't cut it.

All that said, there is no harm in combining the 200 fan and an 80 or two, so try it out before buying something you might not need.


----------



## tigim101

Has anyone tried to remove the built in dust filter from the front panel? It's starting to get dusty and I can't seem to get it out. Or if anyone has alternate ways of cleaning it.


----------



## reltk

Vacuum?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Has anyone tried to remove the built in dust filter from the front panel? It's starting to get dusty and I can't seem to get it out. Or if anyone has alternate ways of cleaning it.


Very simple just take the front panel off and pull the mesh off. If you look inside the front panel you can see where the mesh has little bent over 'tags'holding it in place all around. Bend them all out and take the mesh off. Then you can just blast the filter with compressed air, vacuum or just wash it in the sink and dry it if its really bad.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Very simple just take the front panel off and pull the mesh off. If you look inside the front panel you can see where the mesh has little bent over 'tags'holding it in place all around. Bend them all out and take the mesh off. Then you can just blast the filter with compressed air, vacuum or just wash it in the sink and dry it if its really bad.


Thanks I pulled the metal tabs and was able to take the mesh off, but Im concerned about doing this repeatedly, one of the metal tabs is already a little cracked from bending it. Im wondering if I can stick a magnetic filter behind the front panel that I could just pull out when necessary.


----------



## Paulsen

Hi guys. Does anyone know what the cfm rating of the stock 200mm fan is? I've prowled the internet and all I can find is it's rpm and noise level. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulsen*
> 
> Hi guys. Does anyone know what the cfm rating of the stock 200mm fan is? I've prowled the internet and all I can find is it's rpm and noise level. Any help would be appreciated!


I wouldnt get to hung up on the rated CFM, its pretty unlikely to pull anywhere near what it says it will through the filter and mesh even if you could find the amount of air it can move in the middle of a room with no restriction









I would just test with it to see how it cools for you and if it doesnt do it for you look into replacing it.


----------



## reltk

IDK about everyone else, but I was thoroughly impressed with the CFM and low dB level of the 200mm fan. I can't imagine it not being more than sufficient for high performance rigs. I'm debating whether to even install the 2x80mm fans I have for it because airflow is already that good.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reltk*
> 
> IDK about everyone else, but I was thoroughly impressed with the CFM and low dB level of the 200mm fan. I can't imagine it not being more than sufficient for high performance rigs. I'm debating whether to even install the 2x80mm fans I have for it because airflow is already that good.


I wasnt saying it's a bad fan I havent used mine yet







my point is that you shouldnt trust the specs on the boxes of fans, they arent relevant to how much air they actually move in real life use.

EDIT: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

Found it, although fan filters and mesh may not cause as much as w/c rads it still applies.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reltk*
> 
> IDK about everyone else, but I was thoroughly impressed with the CFM and low dB level of the 200mm fan. I can't imagine it not being more than sufficient for high performance rigs. I'm debating whether to even install the 2x80mm fans I have for it because airflow is already that good.


First thing I did was to remove the fan, as I just found it way too noisy for me. That just goes to say noise is subjective.

I don't think anyone would really need to use the 2x80 fans for anything but looks in any case though.


----------



## Paulsen

Cheers for the responses guys! I'm actually in the process of looking for the best possible configuration for my radiator at the moment.

Currently, I'm using a Corsair H80i mounted onto the front of the inside of the case, using 2 corsair sp120s in a push/pull configuration (one on the inside of the case pushing and the one inside the front bezel pulling). I've run into a problem though, as apparently the front mesh is making a pretty significant difference in CPU temperatures. When I remove the front mesh, the CPU temps drop by about 6-8 degrees Celsius.... this tells me that my current set up is having a very tough time exhausting air through the front mesh :/ has anyone experienced this issue?

I tried replacing the front sp120 with the stock 200mm fan as well, which showed minor improvements in CPU temperature (about 3-4 degrees). This tells me that maybe the static pressure optimized fans may be struggling to exhaust air through the front mesh, while the, I assume, air-flow optimized stock 200mm fan can do it much easier. Any thoughts on the situation would be really helpful, thanks!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulsen*
> 
> Cheers for the responses guys! I'm actually in the process of looking for the best possible configuration for my radiator at the moment.
> Currently, I'm using a Corsair H80i mounted onto the front of the inside of the case, using 2 corsair sp120s in a push/pull configuration (one on the inside of the case pushing and the one inside the front bezel pulling). I've run into a problem though, as apparently the front mesh is making a pretty significant difference in CPU temperatures. When I remove the front mesh, the CPU temps drop by about 10 degrees Celsius.... this tells me that my current set up is having a very tough time exhausting air through the front mesh :/ has anyone experienced this issue?


Tried reversing the airflow? The air generated from the radiator is not going to be warmer than you boards electronices which will benefit from the direct airflow.
I would guess that you will find it easier to pull air in through the front than pushing directly through it. There is 35mm Space, minus 25 for fan, in there which will cause the air to throwback at the fan when exhausting the air against the front, instead of sucking air in that way.

I have H80i I use now and then. I only use a single Noctua NF-F12 fan in pull mode though


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulsen*
> 
> Cheers for the responses guys! I'm actually in the process of looking for the best possible configuration for my radiator at the moment.
> Currently, I'm using a Corsair H80i mounted onto the front of the inside of the case, using 2 corsair sp120s in a push/pull configuration (one on the inside of the case pushing and the one inside the front bezel pulling). I've run into a problem though, as apparently the front mesh is making a pretty significant difference in CPU temperatures. When I remove the front mesh, the CPU temps drop by about 6-8 degrees Celsius.... this tells me that my current set up is having a very tough time exhausting air through the front mesh :/ has anyone experienced this issue?
> 
> I tried replacing the front sp120 with the stock 200mm fan as well, which showed minor improvements in CPU temperature (about 3-4 degrees). This tells me that maybe the static pressure optimized fans may be struggling to exhaust air through the front mesh, while the, I assume, air-flow optimized stock 200mm fan can do it much easier. Any thoughts on the situation would be really helpful, thanks!


Same here.
Using noctua redux fans 140mm at 800/900rpm the temps drops 4ºC without the front mesh.
I think it's the price you have to pay for the dust-free case =/


----------



## jonadam23

Hello all! As a new and satisfied owner of a Core V1 I thought I would share my build. The specs are as follows...

CPU- Pentium G3258
Mobo- MSI Z87i
RAM- Single dimm of Gskill Ripjaws 8GB @ 1333mhz (So I can upgrade to 16gb when that becomes necessary)
GPU- EVGA 750ti FTW Edition
PSU- Corsair RM 450
Cooler- Artic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
SSD- 240gb Crucial M500

All in I managed to put this PC together for around $600. The specs clearly aren't that impressive but the computer plays all the games I want it to while sipping power (It pulls less than 180 watts because the fan on the PSU never turns on). I probably will wind up buying an i5 or i7 in the future. I'm running my Pentium at stock speeds. I tried using MSI's OC genie but I get a blue screen after 15 minutes with a Whea_Uncorrectable error. The temps don't seem to be the issue so I just gave up on overclocking the chip (The performance is good enough at stock for my needs).







The Core V1 is an amazing case. For me the size is perfect. Its not so small as to be a pain in the a** to work in but still small enough to be easily portable. I know putting the window on the GPU side isn't doing any favors to temps but the 750ti is such a cool card that it can afford the few extra degrees. I do wish that there was a better mounting system for the drives. I would have preferred something along the lines of the Corsair 250D but that is really my only complaint.

This last pic is my setup. My main monitor is an Acer H236HL paired with a 21" Insignia TV (Both 1080p). I mostly use the TV to have Netflix or Xbox Music running while working on the computer. The thing in between the displays is a JBL Powerup Bluetooth speaker that has wireless charging for my phone. Once I am out of college I want to get a proper stereo surround system. The keyboard and mouse are some cheap combo from Cooler Master. For $30 it works well enough.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonadam23*
> 
> Hello all! As a new and satisfied owner of a Core V1 I thought I would share my build. The specs are as follows...
> 
> CPU- Pentium G3258
> Mobo- MSI Z87i
> RAM- Single dimm of Gskill Ripjaws 8GB @ 1333mhz (So I can upgrade to 16gb when that becomes necessary)
> GPU- EVGA 750ti FTW Edition
> PSU- Corsair RM 450
> Cooler- Artic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
> SSD- 240gb Crucial M500
> 
> All in I managed to put this PC together for around $600. The specs clearly aren't that impressive but the computer plays all the games I want it to while sipping power (It pulls less than 180 watts because the fan on the PSU never turns on). I probably will wind up buying an i5 or i7 in the future. I'm running my Pentium at stock speeds. I tried using MSI's OC genie but I get a blue screen after 15 minutes with a Whea_Uncorrectable error. The temps don't seem to be the issue so I just gave up on overclocking the chip (The performance is good enough at stock for my needs).
> 
> The Core V1 is an amazing case. For me the size is perfect. Its not so small as to be a pain in the a** to work in but still small enough to be easily portable. I know putting the window on the GPU side isn't doing any favors to temps but the 750ti is such a cool card that it can afford the few extra degrees. I do wish that there was a better mounting system for the drives. I would have preferred something along the lines of the Corsair 250D but that is really my only complaint.
> 
> This last pic is my setup. My main monitor is an Acer H236HL paired with a 21" Insignia TV (Both 1080p). I mostly use the TV to have Netflix or Xbox Music running while working on the computer. The thing in between the displays is a JBL Powerup Bluetooth speaker that has wireless charging for my phone. Once I am out of college I want to get a proper stereo surround system. The keyboard and mouse are some cheap combo from Cooler Master. For $30 it works well enough


Welcome!
And congrats for the amazing rig you built.
What kind of case leds/front fan are you using?


----------



## jonadam23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Welcome!
> And congrats for the amazing rig you built.
> What kind of case leds/front fan are you using?


Thanks!
The front fan is a Cooler Master Mega Flow. I originally bought it when I built a rig in a Bitfenix Prodigy. I have the fan on a resistor though. Its a bit louder a stock voltages compared to the included 200mm fan. The LED strip inside the case is some generic one that I purchased off of Amazon for $8. Its not as bright as some other strips I owned (Bitfenix, and Silverstone), but I like that is more of a glow than a spotlight. In my old case (NZXT s340) I had an RGB led strip and I may splurge on one for this case as well.


----------



## Lindquist

Hi guys!

New to the forums









I am planning to build Core v1, but I wanted to check with you guys on the build before ordering.

To get the priorities clear:
I want to create it as quiet and cool as possible, but still be able to overclock it moderately (not heavily).
I dislike colors and lights. The machine should be there, but be as little noticable as possible









I have compiled the following components and would love your input:

Thermaltake Core v1
Asrock Z97E-ITX/AC (mITX)
Intel i5-4690K
G.Skill ARES 2 x 4 GB (1866, 9-10-9)
Sea Sonic G Series 550W (Modular, Gold)
ASUS GTX 960 STRIX 2G
Noctua U9S for CPU-cooling + Noctua NF-A9 PWM for Push/pull on cooling-profile (U9S comes with one fan only).
I expect to use the supplied 200mm fan for the case to push air into the cube and the U9S+A9 to pull/push from front to back.

I will re-use my Kingston HyperX 240GB Sata3 SSD.

Could I improve on something?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindquist*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> New to the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to build Core v1, but I wanted to check with you guys on the build before ordering.
> 
> To get the priorities clear:
> I want to create it as quiet and cool as possible, but still be able to overclock it moderately (not heavily).
> I dislike colors and lights. The machine should be there, but be as little noticable as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have compiled the following components and would love your input:
> 
> Thermaltake Core v1
> Asrock Z97E-ITX/AC (mITX)
> Intel i5-4690K
> G.Skill ARES 2 x 4 GB (1866, 9-10-9)
> Sea Sonic G Series 550W (Modular, Gold)
> ASUS GTX 960 STRIX 2G
> Noctua U9S for CPU-cooling + Noctua NF-A9 PWM for Push/pull on cooling-profile (U9S comes with one fan only).
> I expect to use the supplied 200mm fan for the case to push air into the cube and the U9S+A9 to pull/push from front to back.
> 
> I will re-use my Kingston HyperX 240GB Sata3 SSD.
> 
> Could I improve on something?


Looks like a pretty solid build to me!

Nit picking you could probably get away with a smaller power supply if you wanted to save a bit 450W would still leave a bit of room. Where I am the Ares 2400 C11 kit isnt any more expensive then the 1866 kit, don't know about where you are.

CPU cooler should be fine for a moderate o/c, could be argued that a C type cooler with a single 140mm fan might be quieter, but then again it would disturb the front to back airflow.

Well that's my







I'm sure other people will have ideas for you as well









EDIT: Forgot to say welcome to OCN


----------



## Lindquist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Looks like a pretty solid build to me!
> 
> Nit picking you could probably get away with a smaller power supply if you wanted to save a bit 450W would still leave a bit of room. Where I am the Ares 2400 C11 kit isnt any more expensive then the 1866 kit, don't know about where you are.
> 
> CPU cooler should be fine for a moderate o/c, could be argued that a C type cooler with a single 140mm fan might be quieter, but then again it would disturb the front to back airflow.
> 
> Well that's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure other people will have ideas for you as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to say welcome to OCN


Thanks







I've been reading along for a while, so thought it was about time to make a user.

Firstly regarding the cooler. Yes, I looked at some top-down coolers as well, but decided against it, as I hope the push/pull will help the 960 to be quieter, because I think it will be the loudest component in the setup.

Following up on the RAM question: I have been fiddling with hardware for about 15-18 years now, but I haven't ever really looked into actual overclocking. So while having a pretty good grasp of overclocking, how it works and what trade-offs there are, then I am also not too sure about RAM, because it has never been my point of focus.

Would I have a greater advantage getting CL11 2400Mhz ram over CL9 1866Mhz RAM? I looked at this article:
http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/

Based on Myth #4 I am thinking of getting a single stick of 8GB 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 Crucial Ballistix Sport (so I have the option of upgrading if 16GB might be necessary with time).


----------



## Sand3853

I have to say I was pretty impressed with this little case, nice layout and fairly easy to customize. I picked it up for an HTPC/Steambox livingroom rig and ended up going a little overboard on the theme...lol







Ive been a Hawks fan my entire life, so figured putting together a Hawk themed build with them going back to the Superbowl would be fun... Happy with how everything has shaped up...bummed about the Superbowl result







... oh well..lol

The rig runs fairly quiet, and is nice and snappy.
Asrock H97itx
Pentium G3258 @4.2ghz
8gb Crucial Tactical Ballistix
EVGA GTX 750ti SC
Cryorig C1 Cooler
2x Western Digital 1 TB HDD
Silicon Power 128gb SSD


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindquist*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> New to the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to build Core v1, but I wanted to check with you guys on the build before ordering.
> 
> To get the priorities clear:
> I want to create it as quiet and cool as possible, but still be able to overclock it moderately (not heavily).
> I dislike colors and lights. The machine should be there, but be as little noticable as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have compiled the following components and would love your input:
> 
> Thermaltake Core v1
> Asrock Z97E-ITX/AC (mITX)
> Intel i5-4690K
> G.Skill ARES 2 x 4 GB (1866, 9-10-9)
> Sea Sonic G Series 550W (Modular, Gold)
> ASUS GTX 960 STRIX 2G
> Noctua U9S for CPU-cooling + Noctua NF-A9 PWM for Push/pull on cooling-profile (U9S comes with one fan only).
> I expect to use the supplied 200mm fan for the case to push air into the cube and the U9S+A9 to pull/push from front to back.
> 
> I will re-use my Kingston HyperX 240GB Sata3 SSD.
> 
> Could I improve on something?


Welcome!
Great config. Nothing to change, EXCEPT what you consider a moderately oc.
Did you considered an AIO hydro cooler like the corsair h90?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindquist*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading along for a while, so thought it was about time to make a user.
> 
> Firstly regarding the cooler. Yes, I looked at some top-down coolers as well, but decided against it, as I hope the push/pull will help the 960 to be quieter, because I think it will be the loudest component in the setup.
> 
> Following up on the RAM question: I have been fiddling with hardware for about 15-18 years now, but I haven't ever really looked into actual overclocking. So while having a pretty good grasp of overclocking, how it works and what trade-offs there are, then I am also not too sure about RAM, because it has never been my point of focus.
> 
> Would I have a greater advantage getting CL11 2400Mhz ram over CL9 1866Mhz RAM? I looked at this article:
> http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/
> 
> Based on Myth #4 I am thinking of getting a single stick of 8GB 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 Crucial Ballistix Sport (so I have the option of upgrading if 16GB might be necessary with time).


Well my answer after reading your link, is honestly I dont know: D I suggested the 2400 kit because I can get it for the same price as the 1866 kit. But the article on 8GB kits being dual ranked etc was very interesting. Looking at the ares 2400 review on overclockers.com it doesnt appear to affect its performance in hyperpi etc vs a kingston 2x8 kit its about the same.. It is late here so forgive me. Maybe someone else can shed some light for you? I can tell you that I tested and got slightly better minimum frames with it then with 1600c9 but that was another 2x4 kit (thats going in my V1). Have your first ocn internet point for an interesting read. Sorry im not more help


----------



## Lindquist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Welcome!
> Great config. Nothing to change, EXCEPT what you consider a moderately oc.
> Did you considered an AIO hydro cooler like the corsair h90?


Hi there and thank you








I did indeed consider an CLC/AIO cooler, however, according Anandtech, then I have very small gains at cost of a lot more noise.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6916/cooler-master-seidon-240m-and-12-more-coolers-the-retest-and-megaroundup/6

I am not fully aware how much would be possible with the U9S, but from what I can tell from this chart on Anandtech:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8227/devils-canyon-review-intel-core-i7-4790k-and-i5-4690k/2
Then the temperature will rise dramatically from 4.6ghz and up, so 4.4Ghz-4.5Ghz depending on luck of the draw I suppose. Correct me if my expectations are unrealistic


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindquist*
> 
> Hi there and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed consider an CLC/AIO cooler, however, according Anandtech, then I have very small gains at cost of a lot more noise.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6916/cooler-master-seidon-240m-and-12-more-coolers-the-retest-and-megaroundup/6
> 
> I am not fully aware how much would be possible with the U9S, but from what I can tell from this chart on Anandtech:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8227/devils-canyon-review-intel-core-i7-4790k-and-i5-4690k/2
> Then the temperature will rise dramatically from 4.6ghz and up, so 4.4Ghz-4.5Ghz depending on luck of the draw I suppose. Correct me if my expectations are unrealistic


If you're aiming just 100mhz/200mhz oc than the noctua will be sufficient, but, unless you don't now how to overclock, remember to test the lowest VID (cpu voltage) you can get.
My 4790k at stock 4.4ghz gives 1.191v with auto setting, but manually i anchieved 1.146v, lowing the temps by about 7ºC.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> I have to say I was pretty impressed with this little case, nice layout and fairly easy to customize. I picked it up for an HTPC/Steambox livingroom rig and ended up going a little overboard on the theme...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been a Hawks fan my entire life, so figured putting together a Hawk themed build with them going back to the Superbowl would be fun... Happy with how everything has shaped up...bummed about the Superbowl result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh well..lol
> 
> The rig runs fairly quiet, and is nice and snappy.
> Asrock H97itx
> Pentium G3258 @4.2ghz
> 8gb Crucial Tactical Ballistix
> EVGA GTX 750ti SC
> Cryorig C1 Cooler
> 2x Western Digital 1 TB HDD
> Silicon Power 128gb SSD


Looks very good man!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> I have to say I was pretty impressed with this little case, nice layout and fairly easy to customize. I picked it up for an HTPC/Steambox livingroom rig and ended up going a little overboard on the theme...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been a Hawks fan my entire life, so figured putting together a Hawk themed build with them going back to the Superbowl would be fun... Happy with how everything has shaped up...bummed about the Superbowl result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh well..lol
> 
> The rig runs fairly quiet, and is nice and snappy.
> Asrock H97itx
> Pentium G3258 @4.2ghz
> 8gb Crucial Tactical Ballistix
> EVGA GTX 750ti SC
> Cryorig C1 Cooler
> 2x Western Digital 1 TB HDD
> Silicon Power 128gb SSD


Nice theme. Seems White is the big think lately








Did you do the paintjob, or?
I'm also going to add some White, but only the tubes and some wires if my heatskrink etc ever shows up. (I'm a really lousy paintjob (pun intended))

*Just wondred*: Am I the only one who wants to turn the case on its side in order to view all the goodness through the side instead of top down?
It doesn't take much modifications to do it really - only 3 new mountholes for front IO panel and removal of 2 Little plastic thingies from the front panel that doesn't do anything anyway.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Nice theme. Seems White is the big think lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do the paintjob, or?
> I'm also going to add some White, but only the tubes and some wires if my heatskrink etc ever shows up. (I'm a really lousy paintjob (pun intended))
> 
> *Just wondred*: Am I the only one who wants to turn the case on its side in order to view all the goodness through the side instead of top down?
> It doesn't take much modifications to do it really - only 3 new mountholes for front IO panel and removal of 2 Little plastic thingies from the front panel that doesn't do anything anyway.


Thanks for the kind words...paintjob was something I did myself.

I can say that I toyed with the idea of turning the case on its side. The top, side and bottom panels are all the same size and interchangeable..my only trouble was that the front panel wouldnt fit right when turned over. I would be willing to bet you could get another top panel, and have windowed panels on both sides.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words...paintjob was something I did myself.
> 
> I can say that I toyed with the idea of turning the case on its side. The top, side and bottom panels are all the same size and interchangeable..my only trouble was that the front panel wouldnt fit right when turned over. I would be willing to bet you could get another top panel, and have windowed panels on both sides.


The front panel fits perfectly 100% if you remove the two center pins - and ofcourse move the io-panel.
That's the Whole basis for my build, and it was the first thing I did.

edit for images:


Edit: about Windows on two sides. I simply ordered two fitting pieces of scratch, break and UV free/resistant clear Polycarbonat plates. Same material Cops use for shields. Going to replace the entire side and top with a clear piece of this instead of just a window


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> The front panel fits perfectly 100% if you remove the two center pins - and ofcourse move the io-panel.
> That's the Whole basis for my build, and it was the first thing I did.
> 
> edit for images:
> 
> 
> Edit: about Windows on two sides. I simply ordered two fitting pieces of scratch, break and UV free/resistant clear Polycarbonat plates. Same material Cops use for shields. Going to replace the entire side and top with a clear piece of this instead of just a window


That looks great! I figured that there had to be a way to orient the case like this.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> That looks great! I figured that there had to be a way to orient the case like this.


Thank you.
I finally got somewhere that will resembly end result. I still have a long to-do list. Like the watercooled ram-block that comes in march (purely for the looks), which will get rid of the crossing middle tube, and some more fittings that match the rest.


----------



## ignus1212

Will this card fit into a Core V1?

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2024&lid=1

It takes up 2.5 slots officially, 276(L)X121(W)X45(H) mm Size..


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignus1212*
> 
> Will this card fit into a Core V1?
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2024&lid=1
> It takes up 2.5 slots officially, 276(L)X121(W)X45(H) mm Size..


It's only the cooler that is a bit higher than normal. The Card itself is just 2 slots.... from eyeballing it, I don't think you can squeeze it in there.
Maybe find a version with a smaller cooler, or even watercool it







Have to have powerplugs placed at the side as this one. If they go to the end of the Card, it wont fit.
Edit: it should be fine lengthwise as it is.


----------



## derx074

Here's my build:

*Processor:* Intel Core i5 4690k
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z97-n Wifi
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Seidon 120v
*RAM:* 1x Kingston Hyper-X Fury 8gig 1866
*Video Card:* Msi r9 280 oc edition
*Power Supply:* Cougar CMX 700w (modular)

The MSI R9 280 is a bit bigger than normal video cards when it comes to width due to the twin frozr cooler. It is a tight fit
for this case because the pci-e connection sits just below the front metal frame and it only has around 17mm of clearance.
The connectors will be squeezed really tight unless you have custom sleeved connectors.

I like the gigabyte wifi antenna, I can mount it anywhere on this case


----------



## itor

First post!









Processor: Intel Core i5 4460
Motherboard: ASUS H81i-PLUS
RAM: 2x Gskill ripjaw 8gb 2133mhz (currently 1600mhz)
Video Card: Msi 780 gaming (flashed no boot and 1080mhz clock)
Power Supply: Corsair AX650 650w
SSD: 2x Samsung EVO 250gb
Cooling: D5 pump + EK top, EK Supremacy CPU block, 780 block+backplate, bitspower and EK fittings, EK res.

Had a fulltower case and felt like I needed a smaller one. Only new parts is case, cpu and motherboard, rest is from old build.
got a great deal on mobo and cpu and paid roughly $180 from store. Using a Noctua 140mm iPPC 2000rpm to cool the system in a pull setup.

temps:
cpu idle: 36-39c, ~60c (prime95)
gpu idle: 38c, load 44c

pump runs in 2700rpm, silent and no vibrations at all.

Gonna re-do some of the hard tubing later and change the soft tubes to hard tubing.

some bad iphone pics:


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itor*
> 
> First post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Processor: Intel Core i5 4460
> Motherboard: ASUS H81i-PLUS
> RAM: 2x Gskill ripjaw 8gb 2133mhz (currently 1600mhz)
> Video Card: Msi 780 gaming (flashed no boot and 1080mhz clock)
> Power Supply: Corsair AX650 650w
> SSD: 2x Samsung EVO 250gb
> Cooling: D5 pump + EK top, EK Supremacy CPU block, 780 block+backplate, bitspower and EK fittings, EK res.
> 
> Had a fulltower case and felt like I needed a smaller one. Only new parts is case, cpu and motherboard, rest is from old build.
> got a great deal on mobo and cpu and paid roughly $180 from store. Using a Noctua 140mm iPPC 2000rpm to cool the system in a pull setup.
> 
> temps:
> cpu idle: 36-39c, ~60c (prime95)
> gpu idle: 38c, load 44c
> 
> pump runs in 2700rpm, silent and no vibrations at all.
> 
> Gonna re-do some of the hard tubing later and change the soft tubes to hard tubing.
> 
> some bad iphone pics:


Nice. Looks a bit like my setup with different parts. Is that the old Phobya v1 radiator?
You don't have issues with the reservoir lying Down?

It is pretty easy to make the case rotate so you can look at it sidesways instead of top Down. (need to cut holes to move IO and just remove 2 pins from front panel)


----------



## itor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Nice. Looks a bit like my setup with different parts. Is that the old Phobya v1 radiator?


Thanks! It's the Alphacool UT60 140mm. Missed to write that in the first post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> You don't have issues with the reservoir lying Down?


Nope, had it in the same orientation in the build before with no problem. Just make sure u got outlet as low as possible.
I have the res in a down angle so that the water flows down to the pump by gravity.

I know that the core v1 is a great case and you can put it sideways aswell.
Been flipping it around quite a bit since I was trying to fit the pump in the bottom layer of the case but it just wasnt possible.. so I choose to have it this way because of ethestic preference and to remove the vibration made by the pump (remove the sound of vibration).


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itor*
> 
> Thanks! It's the Alphacool UT60 140mm. Missed to write that in the first post.
> Nope, had it in the same orientation in the build before with no problem. Just make sure u got outlet as low as possible.
> I have the res in a down angle so that the water flows down to the pump by gravity.
> 
> I know that the core v1 is a great case and you can put it sideways aswell.
> Been flipping it around quite a bit since I was trying to fit the pump in the bottom layer of the case but it just wasnt possible.. so I choose to have it this way because of ethestic preference and to remove the vibration made by the pump (remove the sound of vibration).


Should just have used a Laing DDC. Much smaller









I'm still in process of making a permanent Mount for my pump+res. Using an acrylic Mount I made from scraps as a sort of cardboard-test. Might end up using some L brackets though, but having issues with no-wibe screws not liking my pump-top


----------



## itor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Should just have used a Laing DDC. Much smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in process of making a permanent Mount for my pump+res. Using an acrylic Mount I made from scraps as a sort of cardboard-test. Might end up using some L brackets though, but having issues with no-wibe screws not liking my pump-top


Yeah would have been much easier to fit a DDC. But since I already had a pump I just used that one. Perhaps I'll get a DDC in the future, would make airflow way better.









I used some EK L brackets for my former build, strong and steady.. didnt get any vibrations with my d5 pump even without anti-wibe.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itor*
> 
> Yeah would have been much easier to fit a DDC. But since I already had a pump I just used that one. Perhaps I'll get a DDC in the future, would make airflow way better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some EK L brackets for my former build, strong and steady.. didnt get any vibrations with my d5 pump even without anti-wibe.


My pump is normally only a 1300-2000 rpm so not much need for anti-wibe either. I just like to build for any eventualities.. same reason I put in a 200mm radiator.. and just to see if I could









Regarding pumps, yea, its expensive to get a new pump.. mine is like €100!! (mcp 35x pwm). Can't do without pwm though in my World









Edit: When I get my ram-block I have literally water-cooled all hot zones, and some that aren't hot (like the wi-fi







), so airflow is no longer an issue for me









I do try to use smaller items though, to show off the big motherboard-block and other items + hide the io-rear panels using a Black acrylic plate + EMI shielding copper tape (not made that yet)

When I get the ram-block I get to remove that one crossing tube I have, so looking forward to march when it arrives.

I can move the pump 5-10mm further back, which will be nice as well.. and will cost me an extender as well


----------



## itor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> My pump is normally only a 1300-2000 rpm so not much need for anti-wibe either. I just like to build for any eventualities.. same reason I put in a 200mm radiator.. and just to see if I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding pumps, yea, its expensive to get a new pump.. mine is like €100!! (mcp 35x pwm). Can't do without pwm though in my World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: When I get my ram-block I have literally water-cooled all hot zones, and some that aren't hot (like the wi-fi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so airflow is no longer an issue for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do try to use smaller items though, to show off the big motherboard-block and other items + hide the io-rear panels using a Black acrylic plate + EMI shielding copper tape (not made that yet)
> 
> When I get the ram-block I get to remove that one crossing tube I have, so looking forward to march when it arrives.
> 
> I can move the pump 5-10mm further back, which will be nice as well.. and will cost me an extender as well


Sounds awesome to put in a memblock and yeah, 200mm looks beast, looking forward for some pics.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itor*
> 
> Sounds awesome to put in a memblock and yeah, 200mm looks beast, looking forward for some pics.


I have some hundreds images in my build log


----------



## itor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I have some hundreds images in my build log


Oh, have to take a look then.









Replaced my Noctua NF-A14 iPPC2000 with a Noctua NF-A14 PWM and got much better temps at much lower RPM. Running it at 1000rpm and its dead silent.

CPU(hottest core):
Idle 32c
gaming 51c
prime95 57c

GPU:
idle 33c
load 43c

Very happy with the result!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itor*
> 
> Oh, have to take a look then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced my Noctua NF-A14 iPPC2000 with a Noctua NF-A14 PWM and got much better temps at much lower RPM. Running it at 1000rpm and its dead silent.
> 
> CPU(hottest core):
> Idle 32c
> gaming 51c
> prime95 57c
> 
> GPU:
> idle 33c
> load 43c
> 
> Very happy with the result!


Sweet. Can understand that








I've been looking at the industrail fans as well.. mostly because of the color. I use a single NF-F12 now It's at 900ish most of the time, in pull - think I'll flipping it to push as I can hear it when mounting the front case, so might as well get better cooling for same noise. Was it PWM you had of the industrial, or?

What really matters for my system after I got the motherboard-waterblock is that my system is Down to 27c - goes for chipset, vrm riser Card etc. I'll bet I can OC like mad now if I wanted to









Decided to wait for Noctuas 2015 Collection as they make a 200mm fan. Hope it will improve without being noisy. Not sure if they make a 200 PWM non-industrial though.


----------



## tony135420

Hey Everyone,

Just bought and built my first computer in almost 10 years. Decided on the Core V1 pretty much the second I laid eyes on it. My CFO (wifey) put me on a tight budget, so had to dumb down some parts I can easily upgrade later. Anyways here's the parts list, and I have a couple of questions for you guys regarding the placement of the cooler.

Pentium G3258 ("Dumbed down" well not really. read the reviews and was interested in seeing what I can do with this)
MSI H97i AC (conscious decision. From all my readings, the only difference between a Z97 and H97 is dual graphics support, since most major brands are now enabling overclocking on
their H97 boards)
8GB G Skill Series X DDR3 2133
Gigabyte GeForce 960 OC ITX (interested to see how this fairs with just one fan on the GPU)
Antec Khuler 650 (This is where things get dicey. I love this cooler, but it's causing me all sorts of headaches with this case, more on that later...)
Thermaltake Core V1 (obvious choice)
Thermaltake SMART 650W PSU (by this time I had priced myself out of a decent modular PSU)
WD Black 650GB and a 1.5TB Seagate I reppoed from my old machine
2x Fractal 80mm fans

Some Pics:










So here's where I ran into some interesting decisions. The Antec cooler has it's fan integrated into the rad and the fan motor runs the pump as well. Meaning, if the fan dies, the cooler has to be replaced. Not a huge deal as I got it for 35 bucks. The only place I could think of mounting it without making any major modification to the case is the front. This forced me to go with reverse air flow in the case. I've yet to install windows and run some stress tests to monitor temps. Will be doing that this weekend. Has anyone tried reverse airflow in these cases?

Also, not sure if you can make this out in the pictures, but the coolers fan motor/pump is sitting awfully close (like I can slide a piece of paper through) to the RAM. Anyone think I need to worry about this?

Anyways, that's my story. Let me know what you guys think of this build and I love to hear your thought/criticism/suggestions.


----------



## itor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Sweet. Can understand that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the industrail fans as well.. mostly because of the color. I use a single NF-F12 now It's at 900ish most of the time, in pull - think I'll flipping it to push as I can hear it when mounting the front case, so might as well get better cooling for same noise. Was it PWM you had of the industrial, or?
> 
> What really matters for my system after I got the motherboard-waterblock is that my system is Down to 27c - goes for chipset, vrm riser Card etc. I'll bet I can OC like mad now if I wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to wait for Noctuas 2015 Collection as they make a 200mm fan. Hope it will improve without being noisy. Not sure if they make a 200 PWM non-industrial though.


Yeah I had some industrial without pwn, seems like my specific model wasnt really optimized for radiators.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony135420*
> 
> Decided on the Core V1 pretty much the second I laid eyes on it. My CFO (wifey) put me on a tight budget, so had to dumb down some parts I can easily upgrade later.


Looks nice. It is often way more interesiting being on a budget as you can't just take the parts you really want, but need to focus on what you need








One thing I would "hate" about that MSI board is how the connectors seems all to be placed on the upper edge, and some near the rear io-panel? That is a pain for cable-management!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony135420*
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce 960 OC ITX (interested to see how this fairs with just one fan on the GPU)


They aren't running hot (as far as I know - just read on it casually) so should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony135420*
> 
> From all my readings, the only difference between a Z97 and H97 is dual graphics support


My information might very well be ouddated, but back some generations the major difference (to me) was the iniability to manually overclock using multipliers on the *H* models. I don't do any major OCs, but it is nice in order to insure some longelivity in the end (I think).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony135420*
> 
> Has anyone tried reverse airflow in these cases?


I take it you mean pushing air out the front? I do it, although my fan sits on the other side of the radiator pulling air out. Works fine and I don't have any 80mm fans, or any other fans in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tony135420*
> 
> Also, not sure if you can make this out in the pictures, but the coolers fan motor/pump is sitting awfully close (like I can slide a piece of paper through) to the RAM. Anyone think I need to worry about this?


Unless the motor is actually touching the RAM there is no proble. I have often installed systems where something leans on the ram (not very heavily) and have not had any issues.
I can see how a vibrating pump leaning on the ram could cause issues.


----------



## itor

Nice build! Looking forward to hear how much you can push that G3258, very nice bang for the puck value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> My information might very well be ouddated, but back some generations the major difference (to me) was the iniability to manually overclock using multipliers on the *H* models. I don't do any major OCs, but it is nice in order to insure some longelivity in the end (I think).


Im quite sure that H97 can be OCed on since you can OC on H81.









http://www.techpowerup.com/202196/asus-enables-overclocking-on-h97-h87-b85-and-h81-series-motherboards.html
Think all the others followed the same road at the end.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itor*
> 
> Nice build! Looking forward to hear how much you can push that G3258, very nice bang for the puck value.
> Im quite sure that H97 can be OCed on since you can OC on H81.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/202196/asus-enables-overclocking-on-h97-h87-b85-and-h81-series-motherboards.html
> Think all the others followed the same road at the end.


I didn't mean to imply that you can't OC on it. Just the _multiplier_ range on my Asus P8H67-I Deluxe was limited to raising the multipler by 5 or so (can't remember exact number), where the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe board could do it as much as I wanted.

edited to insert links


----------



## dlim

Hi all!

Spent all day researching components for a mini-ITX build and came upon this forum.

My proposed build is:

Case: Thermaltake Core V1
Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac or ASUS Z97I-Plus (can't decide!)
CPU: Intel core i5-4590
CPU cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2
PSU: Corsair CX600M
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 750Ti
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR3 1600
Storage: Old PNY optima 240gb SSD i have lying around, and might pick up an M.2 SSD.

It's been a while since I built my own desktop (about 6 years). Been sticking with my mbp. Read through this forum and my question is about cooling. I want to keep things simple (don't want to venture into water cooling) and was wondering how the stock cooling is with the included 200mm fan. The Asrock board only has 2 fan connectors (1 CPU and 1 chassis), while the ASUS has 3 (1 CPU, 2 chasis).

If I were to add 2 80mm fans on the rear, how would I go about powering it with either mobo? I was looking at either the Arctic F8 PWM Rev. 2 (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H3SWJ24/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2T6N244WTLWGU) or Enermax UC-8EB (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XBF466/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER).

Usage wise would be limited to gaming (world of warcraft, dota 2), and maybe using it has an HTPC later on.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlim*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Spent all day researching components for a mini-ITX build and came upon this forum.
> 
> My proposed build is:
> 
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1
> Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac or ASUS Z97I-Plus (can't decide!)
> CPU: Intel core i5-4590
> CPU cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2
> PSU: Corsair CX600M
> GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 750Ti
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR3 1600
> Storage: Old PNY optima 240gb SSD i have lying around, and might pick up an M.2 SSD.
> 
> It's been a while since I built my own desktop (about 6 years). Been sticking with my mbp. Read through this forum and my question is about cooling. I want to keep things simple (don't want to venture into water cooling) and was wondering how the stock cooling is with the included 200mm fan. The Asrock board only has 2 fan connectors (1 CPU and 1 chassis), while the ASUS has 3 (1 CPU, 2 chasis).
> 
> If I were to add 2 80mm fans on the rear, how would I go about powering it with either mobo? I was looking at either the Arctic F8 PWM Rev. 2 (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H3SWJ24/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2T6N244WTLWGU) or Enermax UC-8EB (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XBF466/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER).
> 
> Usage wise would be limited to gaming (world of warcraft, dota 2), and maybe using it has an HTPC later on.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Somewhat similar to mine although mine is a few years old (ivy bridge).
I would go for Asus everytime. They simply just have way better drivers/updates and software than most any others out there (my opinion at least). They also keep making updates for very old models.

For Graphics, why the Asus one? I have the Evga 750 ti SC and it performs better (from reviews/benches), is smaller and does not require a power connector -> it keeps within the PCI-e specification of max 75w. You can also get a nice backplate for this one







Looks nice (subjectively my opinion) and should keep it up to 3c colder.

RAM: 16GB is way overkill unless you use Hyper-V og do some heavy Graphics or video encoding Work. 8GB should be plenty for gaming and such.

I can't comment on your CPU fan. I use Water and can only really recommend the Corsair H80i AIO, but it is much more expensive. Nice for HTP usage though.

FANS: you don't need that many fans. One in front is enough regardless of it being 120 or 200mm. Most fans comes with some molex -> fan header power thingie, so it's not going to be an issue.
If you have an active fan planted on top of your CPU and one on the Graphics Card you don't really need a case fan as it is. A fan will make it colder of course, but it is not a must have. Especially not if you want to use it as HTPC. Depends on your sensitivity to fan noise of course.


----------



## dlim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Somewhat similar to mine although mine is a few years old (ivy bridge).
> I would go for Asus everytime. They simply just have way better drivers/updates and software than most any others out there (my opinion at least). They also keep making updates for very old models.
> 
> For Graphics, why the Asus one? I have the Evga 750 ti SC and it performs better (from reviews/benches), is smaller and does not require a power connector -> it keeps within the PCI-e specification of max 75w. You can also get a nice backplate for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice (subjectively my opinion) and should keep it up to 3c colder.
> 
> RAM: 16GB is way overkill unless you use Hyper-V og do some heavy Graphics or video encoding Work. 8GB should be plenty for gaming and such.
> 
> I can't comment on your CPU fan. I use Water and can only really recommend the Corsair H80i AIO, but it is much more expensive. Nice for HTP usage though.
> 
> FANS: you don't need that many fans. One in front is enough regardless of it being 120 or 200mm. Most fans comes with some molex -> fan header power thingie, so it's not going to be an issue.


thanks for the response!

Mobo/Gfx: I was only really considering the Asrock mobo and the Asus gfx b/c they're cheaper haha. I was trying to "budget" my build in certain areas, but I'm not constrained to a budget.

Ram: I just like to have the most possible.. lol. I know I won't come anywhere near using it, but it'd be nice to have. i am considering opting for an 8gb setup and choosing the evga 750 ti sc or ftw though.

Fans: it seems like most of the people on here are mounting 2x 80mm in the rear so I thought it was recommended for cooling :X


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlim*
> 
> thanks for the response!
> 
> Mobo/Gfx: I was only really considering the Asrock mobo and the Asus gfx b/c they're cheaper haha. I was trying to "budget" my build in certain areas, but I'm not constrained to a budget.
> 
> Ram: I just like to have the most possible.. lol. I know I won't come anywhere near using it, but it'd be nice to have. i am considering opting for an 8gb setup and choosing the evga 750 ti sc or ftw though.
> 
> Fans: it seems like most of the people on here are mounting 2x 80mm in the rear so I thought it was recommended for cooling :X


Graphics is an area where you would really feel the difference between one or the other Card. Don't believe ram would make a difference either way.
I think most people who put in the rear fans do it because of looks









All that said, I found the front fan very loud and will recommend you find some way of running it much slower than the standard full tilt. Other people say they find it quiet, so it's one Again a subjective opinion


----------



## dlim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Graphics is an area where you would really feel the difference between one or the other Card. Don't believe ram would make a difference either way.
> I think most people who put in the rear fans do it because of looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that said, I found the front fan very loud and will recommend you find some way of running it much slower than the standard full tilt. Other people say they find it quiet, so it's one Again a subjective opinion


Updated the specs i'm looking at (I want to be minimal in spending where I can, but will pay for upgrades if necessary).

Case: Thermaltake Core V1
*Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac ($115 after rebate) or ASUS Z97I-Plus ($155) (can't decide!)*
CPU: Intel core i5-4590 (should I get the i5-4690K for $40 more? I don't think I'll ever notice the difference or need the difference)
*CPU cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 (any other recommendations? this one seems to have a lot of good reviews for the lower price tag. but noctua NH-L9I seem like it has a good rep too)*
PSU: Corsair CX600M
GPU: EVGA GTX 750 TI SC
Memory: G. Skill Ripjaw Series X 8gb (2 x 4gb) vs. Kingston HyperX Fury vs Crucial Ballistix Sport (does it really matter other than appearance? they're all around $60)
Storage: some form of SSD
*Front fan: replace it or keep it?*

I looked into the evga 750 ti sc some more and i'm convinced! haha. and I was wondering if I should swap out the stock 200mm fan for something else then? i'll give it a shot before anything, but what are some good recommendations? biggest debate for me right now is the mobo. I'm wondering if I should go for the asrock for $40 less (after $20 MIR), or go for the Asus.

From what I gathered, it seems like:

Asrock: 6 x SATA 6gb/s vs Asus' 4x
Asrock: SATA express (future proof?) while Asus does not
Asrock: better sound card (seems nice), more USB ports (not a deal breaker)

But ASUS is the better known brand with better support/drivers/updates/software. And they have different M.2 form factors.

I've had Asrock mobo's and Asus mobo's in the past (6+ years ago), and never had issues with either. But I don't know if times have changed, specially with mini-ITX mobos.

thanks again for all the advice :]


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlim*
> 
> Updated the specs i'm looking at (I want to be minimal in spending where I can, but will pay for upgrades if necessary).
> 
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1
> *Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac ($115 after rebate) or ASUS Z97I-Plus ($155) (can't decide!)*
> CPU: Intel core i5-4590 (should I get the i5-4690K for $40 more? I don't think I'll ever notice the difference or need the difference)
> *CPU cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 (any other recommendations? this one seems to have a lot of good reviews for the lower price tag. but noctua NH-L9I seem like it has a good rep too)*
> PSU: Corsair CX600M
> GPU: EVGA GTX 750 TI SC
> Memory: G. Skill Ripjaw Series X 8gb (2 x 4gb) vs. Kingston HyperX Fury vs Crucial Ballistix Sport (does it really matter other than appearance? they're all around $60)
> Storage: some form of SSD
> *Front fan: replace it or keep it?*
> 
> I looked into the evga 750 ti sc some more and i'm convinced! haha. and I was wondering if I should swap out the stock 200mm fan for something else then? i'll give it a shot before anything, but what are some good recommendations? biggest debate for me right now is the mobo. I'm wondering if I should go for the asrock for $40 less (after $20 MIR), or go for the Asus.
> 
> From what I gathered, it seems like:
> 
> Asrock: 6 x SATA 6gb/s vs Asus' 4x
> Asrock: SATA express (future proof?) while Asus does not
> Asrock: better sound card (seems nice), more USB ports (not a deal breaker)
> 
> But ASUS is the better known brand with better support/drivers/updates/software. And they have different M.2 form factors.
> 
> I've had Asrock mobo's and Asus mobo's in the past (6+ years ago), and never had issues with either. But I don't know if times have changed, specially with mini-ITX mobos.
> 
> thanks again for all the advice :]


$40 is a huge difference between the two. I prefer Asus but you will most likely not experience much of a difference. Asrock is not a particularily bad brand, I just like Asus.

Sata Express. It is more future proof, but with this build here you don't seem like the type who rushes out to actually buy a (propably) way more expensive Sata Express drive when it comes?

If you are going to use more than 4 SSD drives I would go with Asrocks 6gb/s. It isn't relevant otherwise.

M2 form factor. You will have to do some research and see if one is better than the other. Or maybe one of them only offers some short version due to Space constriction.

About the FAN: Try it before buying a different one. I just ordered a rather expensive Noctua 140mm industrial PWM fan. I can't recommend it though as I havn't tried it.
Noctua is coming up with some 200mm fans later this year.

Me personally: I would finde some indepth review about the boards. Best way to see if there are any real negative points or severe compromises somehow. IE the 2 extra 6gb/s sata ports means they took the horsepower from some other part of the board.


----------



## dlim

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($159.99 @ Micro Center)
*CPU Cooler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($19.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($127.77 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($65.86 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($188.17 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($43.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($44.01 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $649.77
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-17 05:13 EST-0500_

I think this is the build I'm gonna go with. Opting for the i5-4590 over the i5-4690K b/c I don't plan on overclocking. but still getting a z97 mobo for the options they give.

torn between evga gtx 750ti sc ($135) vs sapphire r9 280 dual-x ($185) though ($50 difference). i know for $50 i get a huge improvement in performance. but wondering if i really need the power or if i'll be happy with the 750ti sc :/

was anyone in the same boat as me for GPU?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlim*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($159.99 @ Micro Center)
> *CPU Cooler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($19.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($127.77 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Kingston Fury Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($65.86 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($188.17 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($43.98 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($44.01 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $649.77
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-17 05:13 EST-0500_
> 
> I think this is the build I'm gonna go with. Opting for the i5-4590 over the i5-4690K b/c I don't plan on overclocking. but still getting a z97 mobo for the options they give.
> 
> torn between evga gtx 750ti sc ($135) vs sapphire r9 280 dual-x ($185) though ($50 difference). i know for $50 i get a huge improvement in performance. but wondering if i really need the power or if i'll be happy with the 750ti sc :/
> 
> was anyone in the same boat as me for GPU?


What games do you plan on playing? Read some reviews for the game you want and some Graphics Cards you look at.

I do sit and drool a bit on the GTX 960 but I really don't need it. I would, personally, not buy any other than the 750 ti sc (which I have) or a 960. It all comes Down to *performance/watt* for me. I don't want a turbine in my living room.
I believe the performance pr. watt is going to be the NeXT big thing for most people


----------



## dlim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> What games do you plan on playing? Read some reviews for the game you want and some Graphics Cards you look at.
> 
> I do sit and drool a bit on the GTX 960 but I really don't need it. I would, personally, not buy any other than the 750 ti sc (which I have) or a 960. It all comes Down to *performance/watt* for me. I don't want a turbine in my living room.
> I believe the performance pr. watt is going to be the NeXT big thing for most people


Only games I really play are world of warcraft, final fantasy 14: ARR, and dota 2, and honestly probably wont be playing more than that. Not the most graphics intensive I know, but I just like splurging sometimes lol.

Is the difference between the 2 noise/heat wise noticeable?

Also, is the G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8gb DDR-1600 $54.99 a better set than the Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1866 $59.99

G.Skill: Cas latency 9; DDR3 1600
Kingston: Cas latency 10; DDR3 1866

Not a fan of the Red color in particular. But it does shave a little off if it's a better memory module.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlim*
> 
> Only games I really play are world of warcraft, final fantasy 14: ARR, and dota 2, and honestly probably wont be playing more than that. Not the most graphics intensive I know, but I just like splurging sometimes lol.
> 
> Is the difference between the 2 noise/heat wise noticeable?
> 
> Also, is the G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8gb DDR-1600 $54.99 a better set than the Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1866 $59.99
> 
> G.Skill: Cas latency 9; DDR3 1600
> Kingston: Cas latency 10; DDR3 1866
> 
> Not a fan of the Red color in particular. But it does shave a little off if it's a better memory module.


I havn't tried the 960 so can't say.

You are not going to feel any difference in RAM regardless of what you buy since you do not plan to OC extremely much.
Finding some on the supported list for the MB is a good idea though. Normally Works anyway, but it doesn't hurt.

I took off the heatspreader of my ram and experienced a lower temperature







Might be due to the nasty glue they used.


----------



## dlim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I havn't tried the 960 so can't say.
> 
> You are not going to feel any difference in RAM regardless of what you buy since you do not plan to OC extremely much.
> Finding some on the supported list for the MB is a good idea though. Normally Works anyway, but it doesn't hurt.
> 
> I took off the heatspreader of my ram and experienced a lower temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be due to the nasty glue they used.


Oh nice! I never woulda thought that heatspreaders would increase temperature rather than decrease. Always thought they were there to help spread the temp and make it more efficient.

I'm sitting at a little under what I would ideally have liked to spend (yay!) with the configuration I have set up. It's at about $650 AR.

I'm doing some research between the 2 cards still to see if I wanna save another $50 by going for the GTX 750 ti sc.

As far as CPU goes, i'm opting for the i5-4590 because I don't intend to overclock my CPU (nothing I plan on doing will require it. unless it's needed as an HTPC or to stream media like netflix) and the extra 0.2ghz isn't a big deal to me. But would I be shooting myself in the foot by not spending the $50 to "future proof" myself? It's about a $50 difference between the i5-4590 and i5-4690k for me right now.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlim*
> 
> As far as CPU goes, i'm opting for the i5-4590 because I don't intend to overclock my CPU (nothing I plan on doing will require it. unless it's needed as an HTPC or to stream media like netflix) and the extra 0.2ghz isn't a big deal to me. But would I be shooting myself in the foot by not spending the $50 to "future proof" myself? It's about a $50 difference between the i5-4590 and i5-4690k for me right now.


I honestly havn't kept myself updated on CPUs. I'm still on my I7-3770K and plan to use it a few years more








(My excuse for the ridiculous expensive watercooling mod I'm working on







)


----------



## DPB23

Hello, I have a couple of questions about this case:

1) Is using a non-modular PSU going to be okay, or will it end up being cramped and difficult to work with? My current Corsair VX450W has served me well, and it's more than enough for the components I want to put in the case. But it has very long cables (up to 610mm) for a small 140mm PSU, and I'm worried that it might be difficult to cram everything into the bottom chamber, or that the cables might get in the way of the fan. Has anyone used a non-modular PSU?

2) What's the diameter of the feet? I plan on sticking some small rubber feet to the bottom of them to add some grip, and reduce vibrations transmitted to the desk.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Hello, I have a couple of questions about this case:
> 
> 1) Is using a non-modular PSU going to be okay, or will it end up being cramped and difficult to work with? My current Corsair VX450W has served me well, and it's more than enough for the components I want to put in the case. But it has very long cables (up to 610mm) for a small 140mm PSU, and I'm worried that it might be difficult to cram everything into the bottom chamber, or that the cables might get in the way of the fan. Has anyone used a non-modular PSU?
> 
> 2) What's the diameter of the feet? I plan on sticking some small rubber feet to the bottom of them to add some grip, and reduce vibrations transmitted to the desk.


Sure. Just Wind them up nice and tight. I use most of my Space for a an Aquaro 5 LT "Fan controller". My PSU is modular though and I shortened the wires. Then, on the other hand, I have 5cm of radiator taking up my Space in front of it, which you might not have to deal with










Holes are 12mm. Foot is 28mm in diameter. The locking mechanism in the feet will splinter or at least break off, when you remove the feet, so don't do it unless you have some to replace them with.
The 21mm Measurement for outer bevel is not precise.


----------



## DPB23

Thanks Darron, you covered everything there. I think I'll just stick some thin rubber underneath the feet rather trying to replace them.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Thanks Darron, you covered everything there. I think I'll just stick some thin rubber underneath the feet rather trying to replace them.


Glad I could help.
I use some low (not so high) rubber feet I placed instead of the originals.


----------



## dlim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I honestly havn't kept myself updated on CPUs. I'm still on my I7-3770K and plan to use it a few years more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My excuse for the ridiculous expensive watercooling mod I'm working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


lol nice :]

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($159.99 @ Micro Center)
*CPU Cooler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($19.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($127.77 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($65.86 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Superclocked Video Card ($129.99 @ Micro Center)
*Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($43.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($48.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $596.57
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-17 19:19 EST-0500_

does my build seem pretty solid for use as gaming/htpc/light video editing? hoping to use this for the next 4-5 years with either swapping components out as they go, or making a new build later when DDR4 and 4k become more mainstream.

gaming: im still old school with wow, ffxiv: arr, dota 2. might try out some new games but don't have too much time for it. finishing my 4th year of grad school and applying for residencies that can be anywhere from another 1-5 years depending on how things go.

htpc: my tv has netflix capability (smart tv? or whatever). but i'd like to have the option to hook up my unit to a tv and watch movies or something (is that what an HTPC is? lol or am i completely off and using the term wrong)

video editing: i don't do any now, but considering getting a go pro and do some light editing of those videos. nothing crazy/fancy/professional though.

or should i go with:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.89 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($19.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($148.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($65.86 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($188.17 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($43.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($48.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $735.87
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-17 19:20 EST-0500_

it's about $150 difference in the end that I don't mind spending, but also don't want to if it's not necessary for my needs.

and will my psu and the Thermaltake core v1 be ok for all this with air cooling? Haha


----------



## dlim

I guess in the long run I could spend the $150 extra now to "future proof" myself more.

I think for a lack of better words, would it be overkill? Whatever my lighter build could do, the heavier can do it better and handle any benchmarks better. But is it a noticeable better? Or overkill.

And thanks for all the help so far! So excited haha


----------



## dlim

My "premium" build puts me at $725 AR, taxes, and shipping. Which I'm actually pretty pleased with (thanks for all your help and advice) :]

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.89 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($19.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($148.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($65.86 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($188.17 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($43.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($49.99)
*Total:* $736.87
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-18 03:54 EST-0500_

I could go with the Asrock Z97e-itx/ac mobo and i5-4590 cpu to put me at $640 AR. the difference between the 2 builds is $85 and comes down to asrock vs asus ($30); and 4590 vs 4690k ($55). Would I be better off putting the extra $85 towards a different cpu cooler, gpu, and psu? Or am I fine with what I have now.

i'd also like to pick up some light video editing (editing go pro footages). realistically, probably at most 1 file a month. or 2-3 files in a 3 month period. should i shoot for 16gb memory for this? or will the 8gb be fine.

and lastly, will all this handle fine in the thermaltake?


----------



## DPB23

Of those two motherboards, I'd pick the ASRock one since it has better onboard sound - the newer high-end ALC1150 rather than the old standard ALC892. That said, if you're going to be bypassing the onboard sound via HDMI, optical out or USB, then it shouldn't matter too much which you choose, they've both got good reviews everywhere I've looked. The only brand I don't like is Gigabyte, since the BIOS fan control in most of their motherboards seems to be really basic.


----------



## tony135420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> My information might very well be ouddated, but back some generations the major difference (to me) was the iniability to manually overclock using multipliers on the H models. I don't do any major OCs, but it is nice in order to insure some longelivity in the end (I think).


You were right on the board. I was able to OC on that board, however, not as clean as I would've liked. Ran into issues with Windows actually reporting the correct OC and memory speeds being restricted to Intel's chip specs (in the G3258's case, 1333MHz). After messing around with some BIOS settings and different stress tests not reporting the correct multiplier (stuck at 32) _*insert 'I told you so' here*_, I decided to replace the mobo with a Gigabyte Z97N WIFI. Making settings changes in the BIOS is less tedious, RAM will run what the XMP profile dictates and Windows actually reports everything correctly. I have lost patience with age









I will say this, if I wasn't OC'ing, I would go with the MSI board 10/10 times. Unfortunately, the Z97 version was unavailable at any store around me and like I said previously, I don't have the patience to wait a week...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itor*
> 
> Nice build! Looking forward to hear how much you can push that G3258, very nice bang for the puck value.
> Im quite sure that H97 can be OCed on since you can OC on H81.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/202196/asus-enables-overclocking-on-h97-h87-b85-and-h81-series-motherboards.html
> Think all the others followed the same road at the end.


I was able to get the chip to [email protected], however ran into BSOD's after almost 3 tries with Prime95. I'm almost certain this has to do with the cooler selected. As pretty as the Kuhler 650 is, securing it to this board was a bit tricky. There's a row of 4 capacitors near the CPU slot that seem to be interfering with the outer edge of the CPU cooling block (which is a low pro, but large in diameter). I was able to get it flush, but it did take quit a bit of maneuvering. Also, because of the fact you cannot reverse the fan's air flow on the radiator, I had to go with reverse air flow in the case. Relying on 2 80mm fans as intake. Not ideal, however, I really do like the look of this cooler







I was able to get it to a stable [email protected] and temps of 32 degrees idle and maxing out at 70 full load for 12 hrs. For the 2 runs of Prime95 it averaged around 54 degrees. A bit hot for such a low OC but within normal thresholds.


----------



## DPB23

I got my Core V1 in, and I'm disappointed with the build quality. The panel on the graphics card side rattles at the slightest touch, it's like it was made slightly too small so there's no way to properly secure it to the case. The other panels are fine, the one on the opposite side fits very snugly and almost has to be forced in. I like the looks of the case, but even my current cheap no-brand mATX case feels much sturdier.

I'm probably going to return it and choose another case.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I got my Core V1 in, and I'm disappointed with the build quality. The panel on the graphics card side rattles at the slightest touch, it's like it was made slightly too small so there's no way to properly secure it to the case. The other panels are fine, the one on the opposite side fits very snugly and almost has to be forced in. I like the looks of the case, but even my current cheap no-brand mATX case feels much sturdier.
> 
> I'm probably going to return it and choose another case.


Build quality IS really bad. I've not experienced any Loose panels or rattling though. You do have to use a screwdriver to tighten the screws though, as the threadding is very bad. Might that be the reason of the rattling in your case?
You can try switching the sides and see if it helps regarding the sizes.

That said, I would check the box to see if it was squeezed or something. My case is bad quality, or at least low, but the Measurements are perfect on all sides (tops and bottom included). I know it as I had some custom sides made and they were identical and fit on all sides equally well.


----------



## DPB23

Unfortunately, I've tried switching the panels now and no luck. One of the panels has to be firmly clipped into place one thumbscrew at a time, the other just slides in loosely and nothing I do will securely attach it to the chassis, even with a screwdriver. It feels like one of them is too big and the other too small.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Unfortunately, I've tried switching the panels now and no luck. One of the panels has to be firmly clipped into place one thumbscrew at a time, the other just slides in loosely and nothing I do will securely attach it to the chassis, even with a screwdriver. It feels like one of them is too big and the other too small.


You really should RMA it. Not working as intended.


----------



## mudblood72

Hello all. I just want to say thank you for keeping this thread going and welcome all new comers! I really love what I have been seeing here. Sorry for the hiatus, but I had broken my ankle in 3 places and compound fracture in my leg. Ouch I know. Just keep it going!!! Thanks again!!! Peace!


----------



## mudblood72

The side panels on this case are definitely not perfect. One of mine seemed to be a little warped, but when tightened all was fine. I do wish the side panels were made a little better. Other than that I still believe is a great itx case!!!


----------



## momoka

So I've been conflicted about the Core V1. Initially I purchased the Bitfenix Prodigy, because of the cooling options, but after mine came in with the Fyberflex handles damaged, I send it back and became obsessed with build quality.

The Core V1 seemed like a solid alternative, but now I keep hearing bad things about the build quality, and am considering the much more expensive Corsair 250D. I mean the Core V1 looks ideal to me, a big 200mm front intake, open air mesh for GPU fan intake, double 80mm exhaust, but I'm just worried about the build quality. Whereas with 250D I'm not too fond of the solid front intake, but on the other hand Corsair always has solid build quality.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> The side panels on this case are definitely not perfect. One of mine seemed to be a little warped, but when tightened all was fine. I do wish the side panels were made a little better. Other than that I still believe is a great itx case!!!


Referring to my comment about perfect size?
The size (of the case) really is a perfect fit, but they (panels) Warp and bend. Quality is really low.

What I really meant with the "perfect" comment was that the size measurements of the frame is perfect on all sides: 200mm x 198mm - I had some Polycarbonat plates made with that size and they do fit in perfectly.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momoka*
> 
> So I've been conflicted about the Core V1. Initially I purchased the Bitfenix Prodigy, because of the cooling options, but after mine came in with the Fyberflex handles damaged, I send it back and became obsessed with build quality.
> 
> The Core V1 seemed like a solid alternative, but now I keep hearing bad things about the build quality, and am considering the much more expensive Corsair 250D. I mean the Core V1 looks ideal to me, a big 200mm front intake, open air mesh for GPU fan intake, double 80mm exhaust, but I'm just worried about the build quality. Whereas with 250D I'm not too fond of the solid front intake, but on the other hand Corsair always has solid build quality.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


If you worry a lot about build quality, you do not want this case.
You want to buy this case because of the unparralelled build options it gives you, and the extremely low Price.

That said: *the case is not going to break on you*.
There is notthing to break. The plastic front is very solid, and I can't imagine it breaks apart.
The plastic feets are also solid, but very rigid which Means they will stay in one piece unless you try to remove them to install some other feet. They will most likely splinter if you do.
There is a plastic frame with a dusfilter for psu intake. This frame seems like any other dust-filter frames I've had. Ok, nothing special.

My largest gripe about quality:
The threadding done for panel mounting are terrible. It's a pain to fasten screws into these. Combine it with sides you have to hold in place while fastening screws, and it can be rather annoying.

*I still find it best case for the cost:*
The Price is so extremely low that I find it hard to complain about really.


----------



## momoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> If you worry a lot about build quality, you do not want this case.
> You want to buy this case because of the unparralelled build options it gives you, and the extremely low Price.
> 
> That said: *the case is not going to break on you*.
> There is notthing to break. The plastic front is very solid, and I can't imagine it breaks apart.
> The plastic feets are also solid, but very rigid which Means they will stay in one piece unless you try to remove them to install some other feet. They will most likely splinter if you do.
> There is a plastic frame with a dusfilter for psu intake. This frame seems like any other dust-filter frames I've had. Ok, nothing special.
> 
> My largest gripe about quality:
> The threadding done for panel mounting are terrible. It's a pain to fasten screws into these. Combine it with sides you have to hold in place while fastening screws, and it can be rather annoying.
> 
> *I still find it best case for the cost:*
> The Price is so extremely low that I find it hard to complain about really.


Thank you for your comment! When I first got my Prodigy, part of it was literally broken off. That's what I consider bad build quality. But going by what you said, if I let the Core V1 sit in the corner of my desk, and nothing is going to break off, then I consider that solid enough build quality. I'll probably go with the Core V1 when I get my money refunded.

On a side note, can someone recommend me a pair of 80mm fans for the back that has good airflow and low noise?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momoka*
> 
> On a side note, can someone recommend me a pair of 80mm fans for the back that has good airflow and low noise?


If you want lownoise airflow you should Invest in a quality front intake fan and ignore the rear fan options.

I pretty much only use Noctua, but lots of lownoise fans around.
Just make sure you get a PWM version as your motherboard (unless it's very old or cheap) can control it based on heat in the case.

If you have some sort of heatsink + fan combination on your CPU you really don't need any more fans - that goes for pretty much all cases unless you do massive overclocks.


----------



## wiggins

[/URL]Just put this together. It's running with the g3258 no problem noise or heat
I bought 4 filter screens 140x140 and magnetic adhesive tape from eBay and hacked 2 filters on the side panels. Great idea.


----------



## ahagglersdust

Ok, so i've built the rig...

i5-4690k
gtx 960
8gb ram
hdd
sdd
600w psu

it is time for a cooler.

You'll notice i've future proof'd a little bit

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/CqJV3C

I've debated a bunch of options. I am pretty much at the point of "spend $100, get a decent 240mm AIO". Thoughts? I want to overclock to use this i5 for awhile...

h100i?
seems like shoddy software
money better spent on a different corsair? maybe a cooler master? taking all great ideas on best value / best long term. quiet is good, cold is good, cheap is good... guess you have to pick 2.


----------



## svictorcc

Finally, after some mistakes and learning a lot, i finished my core v1 water cooled system.
Using 2x140mm rad to cool gpu and cpu, expanding my H140-X.
Oh, and the system still have many bubles to bleed, so i let the system running to help with this.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiggins*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Just put this together. It's running with the g3258 no problem noise or heat
> I bought 4 filter screens 140x140 and magnetic adhesive tape from eBay and hacked 2 filters on the side panels. Great idea.


Looks good







I'm thinking of doing something similar with the side vents on mine, and you can clearly see that no beer is getting in the side from your pics there so good job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Finally, after some mistakes and learning a lot, i finished my core v1 water cooled system.
> Using 2x140mm rad to cool gpu and cpu, expanding my H140-X.
> Oh, and the system still have many bubles to bleed, so i let the system running to help with this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks very good, interesting how you mounted the extra 140 rad on the side panel there, something for me to think about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> Ok, so i've built the rig...
> 
> i5-4690k
> gtx 960
> 8gb ram
> hdd
> sdd
> 600w psu
> 
> it is time for a cooler.
> 
> You'll notice i've future proof'd a little bit
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/CqJV3C
> 
> I've debated a bunch of options. I am pretty much at the point of "spend $100, get a decent 240mm AIO". Thoughts? I want to overclock to use this i5 for awhile...
> 
> h100i?
> seems like shoddy software
> money better spent on a different corsair? maybe a cooler master? taking all great ideas on best value / best long term. quiet is good, cold is good, cheap is good... guess you have to pick 2.


Not sure where your going with the 240mm rad CLC. I'm pretty sure you can't fit one in this case going by the size of the side panels. Someone correct me if I'm wrong of course.

I think the biggest you can hope for is a 140mm rad job, like a Kraken x41 or Corsair H90 in the front without modding. Personally I would go for the Kraken X41, but I'm only basing that off reviews and Youtube videos I've read over time. I do really like the look of the Swiftech H140X as Svictorcc has above but I haven't been able find any of the Swiftech AIO's available in Europe yet.


----------



## wiggins

The 240mm won't fit, gotta use a core v21, I wish I went that route and OCed a 8320 and cooled it with the 240mm rad. But my little g3258 runs about everything I throw at it and is as cool as a cucumber. I'm just sorry it can't utilize the 1888 RAM that's installed, but I'll eventually upgrade the CPU and then the RAM can be used to its full potential.
What I would recommend to anyone building this rig is to do the side filter hack and have available a n external optical drive for the install. And pay attention to cable management. I started and gave up 3 times before actually doing a normal job with it.
I posted a video of this build with my son on YouTube. Not much to see that hasn't already need done


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> Ok, so i've built the rig...
> 
> i5-4690k
> gtx 960
> 8gb ram
> hdd
> sdd
> 600w psu
> 
> it is time for a cooler.
> 
> You'll notice i've future proof'd a little bit
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/CqJV3C
> 
> I've debated a bunch of options. I am pretty much at the point of "spend $100, get a decent 240mm AIO". Thoughts? I want to overclock to use this i5 for awhile...
> 
> h100i?
> seems like shoddy software
> money better spent on a different corsair? maybe a cooler master? taking all great ideas on best value / best long term. quiet is good, cold is good, cheap is good... guess you have to pick 2.


*How do you Guys make the +Warning spoiler fold out menus?*

*The H100i wont fit in there*.
Radiator is dimensioned at 120mm x 275mm x 27mm while the Core V1 is 260mm on each side.
Core V1 is listed as 276 x 260 x 316 mm.
The 276mm is including the feet. The 260mm is the Width including side panels. Height of case minus feets are the same as width. Length including front cover is 316mm.

The software (Corsair i-link sw) is a gimmick really. Just seems out of place to have this image of a Tower case when you have your tiny mini-itx and you can't change the layout/bagground image of it. I had a lot of issues with ilink not getting correct readings from my onboard sensors. Not 1-3 degrees, but 30c off.
Use motherboard PWM and a PWM pump and you are better off. Objectively said.
I-link does Work, sorta, but not really very smooth compared to Asus's FanXpert and such.

*If you want the best you can get both now and for future proofing* you want to get an Swiftech MCP 35x PWM pump.
Unless you do agressive OC you will not need to have RPMs spin up by much, if any.

*So, why is the Swiftech MCP 35x PWM the best?*

It's dead silent, literally can not hear it, at low RPMs and can ramp up to run any sized loop you put together
It IS the best in all performance tests: Martinsliquidlab, SkinneeLabs and Google.
This pump has the largest aftermarket selection of pump-tops you can use. Even tops that enables you to put 2 pumps together for super extra pump-power.
It has 50.000 hours usage in it.
It's very small.
All sorts of mounting kits can be found to keep the vibrations it does create from spreading to the case.
*Best future proofing:*
A very good starting point is to buy the Swiftech Apogee Drive II with mounting brackets that fits the socket of your choice. This is a very good CPU-waterblock combined with the above mentioned MCP 35x pump, so you can take it apart and just use the pump as is if you want to make a different build at some point. You do have to buy a new top for the pump then, as the CPU-block acts as pump-top.
Swiftech has the best mounting system available unless you are an extreme overclocker.

Buy radiator(s), tubings and fittings of your choice to build your loop.
A reservoir is a very good idea to have. Especially if you are new to watercooling, as it can be hard to get the air out, and make sure you have enough Water in the loop otherwise.

I have a Phobya Xtreme 200 - V.2 - Full Copper in my build. See link in my signature.
Might be easier to put in a 140mm instead.

Edited multiple times to inset Urls/links.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> *How do you Guys make the +Warning spoiler fold out menus?*


Using this button. Then cut and paste between where you want to go


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Using this button. Then cut and paste between where you want to go


Thanks!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Using eyes helps










Will be very helpfull in my buildlog!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Using eyes helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be very helpfull in my buildlog!


Hah! I dont have a handle on half the stuff you can do in the editor, but putting spoilers on pics helps keep the threads neater and also those folks on metered internet or bad mobile connections.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Hah! I dont have a handle on half the stuff you can do in the editor, but putting spoilers on pics helps keep the threads neater and also those folks on metered internet or bad mobile connections.


Yea, I'm more of an old school html kind of guy. Forum _tags_ really aren't html though, so I feel all newb again









I tend to being rather long-winded when I write about stuff that interest me, so the Spoiler option would be helpfull for long-winded sections









I mostly use small images where people can click for larger sizes, but it can add up. Especially if people quote with embedded images still in place.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Yea, I'm more of an old school html kind of guy. Forum _tags_ really aren't html though, so I feel all newb again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to being rather long-winded when I write about stuff that interest me, so the Spoiler option would be helpfull for long-winded sections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly use small images where people can click for larger sizes, but it can add up. Especially if people quote with embedded images still in place.


Well glad to be of some small service







I dont think its much of a problem somewhere like your build log where people expect it to be picture heavy and they are informative, like you say I think it helps when quoting picture heavy posts mainly. No need to spoiler good informative posts


----------



## ahagglersdust

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing something similar with the side vents on mine, and you can clearly see that no beer is getting in the side from your pics there so good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very good, interesting how you mounted the extra 140 rad on the side panel there, something for me to think about.
> Not sure where your going with the 240mm rad CLC. I'm pretty sure you can't fit one in this case going by the size of the side panels. Someone correct me if I'm wrong of course.
> 
> I think the biggest you can hope for is a 140mm rad job, like a Kraken x41 or Corsair H90 in the front without modding. Personally I would go for the Kraken X41, but I'm only basing that off reviews and Youtube videos I've read over time. I do really like the look of the Swiftech H140X as Svictorcc has above but I haven't been able find any of the Swiftech AIO's available in Europe yet.


Thnanks very much - i am going the kraken x41. best ratings/temps/etc. Plus some sleeved wires to help with the airflow.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> false
> Thnanks very much - i am going the kraken x41. best ratings/temps/etc. Plus some sleeved wires to help with the airflow.


Fair one, throw some pics up when you finish if you can always interesting to see how different gear fits together


----------



## svictorcc

@Slink3Slyde
Thanks man, it was my first custom water cooling system.
I already have some observations to make.
1- the temps wasn't greatly improved, mainly because the case is small and the hot air from the front rad is trow direct to the tubes, warming back the heat dissipated in the rad and keeping the temps higher yhan normal.
I'll invert the front fan to take air out of the case and see if the temps get better.
The right side rad was put in there with some zip tie and double side tape, and is passively cooling the system while the 140x15 prolimatech doesn't arrive.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @Slink3Slyde
> Thanks man, it was my first custom water cooling system.
> I already have some observations to make.
> 1- the temps wasn't greatly improved, mainly because the case is small and the hot air from the front rad is trow direct to the tubes, warming back the heat dissipated in the rad and keeping the temps higher yhan normal.
> I'll invert the front fan to take air out of the case and see if the temps get better.
> The right side rad was put in there with some zip tie and double side tape, and is passively cooling the system while the 140x15 prolimatech doesn't arrive.


Nice what you did









Just a professional observation here.

The radiator itself will never get hotter than the Water temperature from the parts you actively cool. As such the radiator can not contribute to any heat being introduced into the waterloop.

If the radiator, and thus the Water, stays warm for extended periods after you stop running benchmarks/or similar, you need to ramp up your fan. If it bothers you that is. It will have no impact on system longelivity.

The Laing DDC can handle up to 60c Water (and I have a hunch other pumps is about the same) and it's not harmfull for cpu or gpu to be at those temps, so it's likely mostly due to an impression that watercooled loops must be under xx temp (like 40c which I see people mention a lot).

In watercooled loops, where the heat can actively be moved from a hot zone to a place, normally on the edge of a case, it can be very usefull to set the fan(s) to exhaust the air from inside the case, which will not be warmed much (since we just moved the hot parts to the edge of the case), and create a negative pressure inside the case that way.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Nice what you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a professional observation here.
> 
> The radiator itself will never get hotter than the Water temperature from the parts you actively cool. As such the radiator can not contribute to any heat being introduced into the waterloop.
> 
> If the radiator, and thus the Water, stays warm for extended periods after you stop running benchmarks/or similar, you need to ramp up your fan. If it bothers you that is. It will have no impact on system longelivity.
> 
> The Laing DDC can handle up to 60c Water (and I have a hunch other pumps is about the same) and it's not harmfull for cpu or gpu to be at those temps, so it's likely mostly due to an impression that watercooled loops must be under xx temp (like 40c which I see people mention a lot).
> 
> In watercooled loops, where the heat can actively be moved from a hot zone to a place, normally on the edge of a case, it can be very usefull to set the fan(s) to exhaust the air from inside the case, which will not be warmed much (since we just moved the hot parts to the edge of the case), and create a negative pressure inside the case that way.


Thanks a lot for the explanations Darron.
i made the changes and my internal case temps dropped, but the "cooldown" water temperature after gaming or benchmark is still higher than normal. With 29ºC room temperature, the cpu idles around 52ºC and slowly drop to around 40ºC.
I even used a fan in the right side rad (pull and without the side panel to make the fan fit) to see if helped, but i got the same results.
I still have many bubbles in my reservoir do you think the problem could be bubles inside the waterblocks in places that i can't see? I flipped the case but i think the bubbles are all in the rez.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the explanations Darron.
> i made the changes and my internal case temps dropped, but the "cooldown" water temperature after gaming or benchmark is still higher than normal. With 29ºC room temperature, the cpu idles around 52ºC and slowly drop to around 40ºC.
> I even used a fan in the right side rad (pull and without the side panel to make the fan fit) to see if helped, but i got the same results.
> I still have many bubbles in my reservoir do you think the problem could be bubles inside the waterblocks in places that i can't see? I flipped the case but i think the bubbles are all in the rez.


Edit: wow, I go on a lot









Is the CPU temp core temp, package, AI or? If you don't have that many sensors listed, you could try using Open Hardware Monitor, which is a free software.

What software do you use now? Remember that no temperature is ever accurate. Your 50c might be the same as my 40c.

Depending on which sensor it is, the 52 and 40 is not bad. 40c certainly isn't. That is 11c delta temp to your room temperature, which is ok/good if fan is running slowly. Not good if it is noisy (but see note just above).

*Corsair and very poor pump/cpu-block mounting systems*
All that said, the H90 (listed in your signature) really should be able to do better. I would try removeing the cpu-block/pump and check for correct/good mounting by looking at the thermal grease between cpu and pump/cpu-block.

I'm a bit confused about your current setup really as you just mentioned a reservoir?









For inspiration on thermal grease after being used to Mount a cooler on it (I googled and found it, so havn't read it all):
Thermal Material Mount Images

*I have very bad experiences using Corsair mounting systems.*
I have had to put in several acrylic washers just to make the installation parts connect properly as the threadding were too long, so the backplate would rattle and make the mounts on the front of the board wobble around.
I still had to bend back (upwards) the mounting arms (on the pump) some just to get the pump/cpu-blocks to Mount properly, or it would be way too Loose.

When I first bought my Corsair H60i I had massive issues and called the Company that sold it.. they were aware of it, and it was common for some motherboards. I went to the Corsair forums and they have *a lot* of same cases. I don't understand why a Company like Corsair doesn't just fix their mounting systems.

*Reservoir, bubbles and air*
Depending on complexity of your system it can take from hours to a week or two (or more) to really get all the small nasties out of your system.
Air in reservoir is ok (normal state really, unless you top it off every week), as long as it doesn't get sucked back in.

When the system is running the bubbles will be smashed into tiny air bubbles that will continue to go around the loop. Some will get caugt in bends, some in radiator and hopefully most will get caught in the reservoir. And yes, some might be hidden in the cpu-fins, but they will get out in time. A CPU block will usually have rather restricted flow, so I'd guess any bubbles would get swooshed out of there though.

You can usually hear it if you have air in your system. Especially when you just start it up after an idle night as the larger bubbles, that forms over night from the small bubbles, makes a lot of noise (relatively speaking), when going through the pump and radiator. You might have a somewhat large end-chamber in a radiator that will make gurgling sounds -> air.







That's why a tiny screw is often placed in good quality radiators for easier bleeding of air.

Try "shaking" the case some.. or maybe just tip it around some before you turn it on in the morning, might shake some annoying bubbles Loose that way. It can Work in the morning as the small bubbles that was in it yesterday will have compacted into larger bubbles that doesn't get caugt that easily (as they are bigger).
Just make sure you don't accidentially introduce new air into the loop from the reservoir by shaking or tipping the case too much (I hate when I do that)

Air in general will affect temperature, but after initial bleeding I don't think you will see any difference from that point and to the point where you get all the tiny bubbles out.

*Push, pull or both*
Best result (temperature wise) will be to use two fans: one to push and the other to pull. It is also the most noisy option.
Second best cooling is Pull and least effective, but also the less noisy one is just Pull.
I use Pull only if at all possible as I watercool because it's fun and I want it quiet. Lots of people prioritize differently, and thats fine.









Edit:
*Cooldown of temperature, and rise*
The reason why it takes a long time for CPU's, and other parts, to cool Down at idle, after the entire system, including the Water, has been running hot, is that it does take a while to remove "all" the heat from the Water system Again.

This is the same reason why it takes a while before the Water temperature has risen and achieved a stable level at which point the CPU temp, and other temps, tends to level out as well.
More Water = longer time both ways.

If it bugs you, the only real way is to let the fans run at higher speed for a while, but there really isn't any point in it in most cases.

If your Water temperature is within 10c of your ambient (room) temperature it is pretty nice. Can be hard with just a single radiator though, unless it is rather thick (60mm+)


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Edit: wow, I go on a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the CPU temp core temp, package, AI or? If you don't have that many sensors listed, you could try using Open Hardware Monitor, which is a free software.
> 
> What software do you use now? Remember that no temperature is ever accurate. Your 50c might be the same as my 40c.
> 
> Depending on which sensor it is, the 52 and 40 is not bad. 40c certainly isn't. That is 11c delta temp to your room temperature, which is ok/good if fan is running slowly. Not good if it is noisy (but see note just above).
> 
> *Corsair and very poor pump/cpu-block mounting systems*
> All that said, the H90 (listed in your signature) really should be able to do better. I would try removeing the cpu-block/pump and check for correct/good mounting by looking at the thermal grease between cpu and pump/cpu-block.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about your current setup really as you just mentioned a reservoir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For inspiration on thermal grease after being used to Mount a cooler on it (I googled and found it, so havn't read it all):
> Thermal Material Mount Images
> 
> *I have very bad experiences using Corsair mounting systems.*
> I have had to put in several acrylic washers just to make the installation parts connect properly as the threadding were too long, so the backplate would rattle and make the mounts on the front of the board wobble around.
> I still had to bend back (upwards) the mounting arms (on the pump) some just to get the pump/cpu-blocks to Mount properly, or it would be way too Loose.
> 
> When I first bought my Corsair H60i I had massive issues and called the Company that sold it.. they were aware of it, and it was common for some motherboards. I went to the Corsair forums and they have *a lot* of same cases. I don't understand why a Company like Corsair doesn't just fix their mounting systems.
> 
> *Reservoir, bubbles and air*
> Depending on complexity of your system it can take from hours to a week or two (or more) to really get all the small nasties out of your system.
> Air in reservoir is ok (normal state really, unless you top it off every week), as long as it doesn't get sucked back in.
> 
> When the system is running the bubbles will be smashed into tiny air bubbles that will continue to go around the loop. Some will get caugt in bends, some in radiator and hopefully most will get caught in the reservoir. And yes, some might be hidden in the cpu-fins, but they will get out in time. A CPU block will usually have rather restricted flow, so I'd guess any bubbles would get swooshed out of there though.
> 
> You can usually hear it if you have air in your system. Especially when you just start it up after an idle night as the larger bubbles, that forms over night from the small bubbles, makes a lot of noise (relatively speaking), when going through the pump and radiator. You might have a somewhat large end-chamber in a radiator that will make gurgling sounds -> air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why a tiny screw is often placed in good quality radiators for easier bleeding of air.
> 
> Try "shaking" the case some.. or maybe just tip it around some before you turn it on in the morning, might shake some annoying bubbles Loose that way. It can Work in the morning as the small bubbles that was in it yesterday will have compacted into larger bubbles that doesn't get caugt that easily (as they are bigger).
> Just make sure you don't accidentially introduce new air into the loop from the reservoir by shaking or tipping the case too much (I hate when I do that)
> 
> Air in general will affect temperature, but after initial bleeding I don't think you will see any difference from that point and to the point where you get all the tiny bubbles out.
> 
> *Push, pull or both*
> Best result (temperature wise) will be to use two fans: one to push and the other to pull. It is also the most noisy option.
> Second best cooling is Pull and least effective, but also the less noisy one is just Pull.
> I use Pull only if at all possible as I watercool because it's fun and I want it quiet. Lots of people prioritize differently, and thats fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> *Cooldown of temperature, and rise*
> The reason why it takes a long time for CPU's, and other parts, to cool Down at idle, after the entire system, including the Water, has been running hot, is that it does take a while to remove "all" the heat from the Water system Again.
> 
> This is the same reason why it takes a while before the Water temperature has risen and achieved a stable level at which point the CPU temp, and other temps, tends to level out as well.
> More Water = longer time both ways.
> 
> If it bugs you, the only real way is to let the fans run at higher speed for a while, but there really isn't any point in it in most cases.
> 
> If your Water temperature is within 10c of your ambient (room) temperature it is pretty nice. Can be hard with just a single radiator though, unless it is rather thick (60mm+)


A master water cooling tips =)
Actually i'm using the swiftech h140x, the h90 i'm thinking in sell or just keep it as a backup.
My temps are these:
Room temp: 29ºC
Gpu msi gtx 970 stock (stressed with Furmark): 61ºC max
Cpu 4790k stock with 1.150v (stressed with aida64 cpu stress test, NOT the fpu test, and while running the furmark): 73ºC
H140x push fan hit 1300rpm, which is loud ymo. The second rad was in pull config and hit same 1300rpm.

Do you think it is ok? While gaming shadow of mordor 1080p every settings max out, the temps for the gpu 59ºC and 71ºC for the cpu, fans at 1100rpm.
Oh, and i'm using the gelid extreme for both gpu and cpu.
A photo of the actual system config.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> A master water cooling tips =)
> Actually i'm using the swiftech h140x, the h90 i'm thinking in sell or just keep it as a backup.
> My temps are these:
> Room temp: 29ºC
> Gpu msi gtx 970 stock (stressed with Furmark): 61ºC max
> Cpu 4790k stock with 1.150v (stressed with aida64 cpu stress test, NOT the fpu test, and while running the furmark): 73ºC
> H140x push fan hit 1300rpm, which is loud ymo. The second rad was in pull config and hit same 1300rpm.
> 
> Do you think it is ok? While gaming shadow of mordor 1080p every settings max out, the temps for the gpu 59ºC and 71ºC for the cpu, fans at 1100rpm.
> Oh, and i'm using the gelid extreme for both gpu and cpu.
> A photo of the actual system config.


You are cooling two _not small_ units with a single _active_ 140 radiator, and a thin one at that, so without looking up results on Google with similar setups I'd say it looks fine. Just seems CPU is relatively much higher than GPU, which is odd. Might be normal for your setup, but try googling for similar setups.

Passive radiators on that scale doesn't contribute by much unless you really have some convection taking place -> air hitting radiator, gets heated up and flows up (as it heats), which will then suck in new cool air at the bottom... just doesn't Work much at this scale.

The two rear 80mm fans, are they exhausting air or pulling air in? I'd think you would benefit form pulling air in through the rear and then exhaust it through the front, through the radiator, and later also through the other radiator.

If possible you should check for proper Mount. When I bought Swiftech Apogee Drive II I had to cut off some of the base as it hit some parts next to the CPU socket.
It would Work, but it did a bad skewed Mount with bad temps as a result. It can be a pain to do though with a full system


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> You are cooling two _not small_ units with a single _active_ 140 radiator, and a thin one at that, so without looking up results on Google with similar setups I'd say it looks fine. Just seems CPU is relatively much higher than GPU, which is odd. Might be normal for your setup, but try googling for similar setups.
> 
> Passive radiators on that scale doesn't contribute by much unless you really have some convection taking place -> air hitting radiator, gets heated up and flows up (as it heats), which will then suck in new cool air at the bottom... just doesn't Work much at this scale.
> 
> The two rear 80mm fans, are they exhausting air or pulling air in? I'd think you would benefit form pulling air in through the rear and then exhaust it through the front, through the radiator, and later also through the other radiator.
> 
> If possible you should check for proper Mount. When I bought Swiftech Apogee Drive II I had to cut off some of the base as it hit some parts next to the CPU socket.
> It would Work, but it did a bad skewed Mount with bad temps as a result. It can be a pain to do though with a full system


I tried many combinations, but the best that i could find for performance was with fans installed to intake air, and both 2x80 rear fans to exhaust.
Results:
room temp: 29ºC
2x140 rads fans: set to +ou- 900rpm (pushing air through the rads).
Water temp (xspc sensor installed in the gtx 970 waterblock): 33,6ºC idle
Water temp while heavy playing games (after 1 hour): 49,7ºC
GPU max temp (while gaming): 63ºC
CPU cores max temps (while gaming): 67ºC/65ºC/64ºC/66ºC
Water cooldown time: around 10min from 49,7ºC to 33,6ºC



Do you think it's ok for my configuration? The only problem now is that i can't close the side panel due to the side rad fan (still waiting for the prolimatech 140x15 fan that will fit in).


----------



## Rollbread

Hi guys, finally managed to fix up my all the parts into this new case. It's my first time having a itx pc.

Anybody tried to install 2 x 120mm fan to the front?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollbread*
> 
> Hi guys, finally managed to fix up my all the parts into this new case. It's my first time having a itx pc.
> 
> Anybody tried to install 2 x 120mm fan to the front?


There should be room for it, but you'd have to be creative using cable ties or drilling some new holes. Or both.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I tried many combinations, but the best that i could find for performance was with fans installed to intake air, and both 2x80 rear fans to exhaust.
> Results:
> room temp: 29ºC
> 2x140 rads fans: set to +ou- 900rpm (pushing air through the rads).
> Water temp (xspc sensor installed in the gtx 970 waterblock): 33,6ºC idle
> Water temp while heavy playing games (after 1 hour): 49,7ºC
> GPU max temp (while gaming): 63ºC
> CPU cores max temps (while gaming): 67ºC/65ºC/64ºC/66ºC
> Water cooldown time: around 10min from 49,7ºC to 33,6ºC
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's ok for my configuration? The only problem now is that i can't close the side panel due to the side rad fan (still waiting for the prolimatech 140x15 fan that will fit in).


It sounds good. What you cant (me) read here is the sound level. Hard to judge cooling performance just by temperature. Not hard to get good cooling. What's hard is to get good cooling at low sound levels









Did you experience any gain by adding the second radiator? The gain shuld be noticeable when you get the fan.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> It sounds good. What you cant (me) read here is the sound level. Hard to judge cooling performance just by temperature. Not hard to get good cooling. What's hard is to get good cooling at low sound levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you experience any gain by adding the second radiator? The gain shuld be noticeable when you get the fan.


Yes, the second rad, with the noctua redux fan 140mm at 900rpm (very low sound level, at least for me, it only start to bothers me at 1100rpm. Acording to noctua official site info, at 900rpm the noise is 13,8db, compared to a ULNA adaptor) lowered the water temps by 9ºC degrees.
I'm happy with the performance per noise level results, the only problem is the open side panel to fit the side rad fan.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Yes, the second rad, with the noctua redux fan 140mm at 900rpm (very low sound level, at least for me, it only start to bothers me at 1100rpm. Acording to noctua official site info, at 900rpm the noise is 13,8db, compared to a ULNA adaptor) lowered the water temps by 9ºC degrees.
> I'm happy with the performance per noise level results, the only problem is the open side panel to fit the side rad fan.


Wow, 9c is a lot actually. Going to be even more when a fan is put on it.
I don't understand the db ratings really.
We need sound levels but also sound pressure to determine how much of a bother a fan can be, but all we ever get is db.
A quiet room is around 30db or so, so what does that mean when a fan is listed as 13,8? Do we add 13,8 to that 30db, or is 13,8db measured in a totally dead room, but if it is, how do we translate that to real world rooms?

I know the Noctua fans I've used has been nice though, and not only quiet but also worked well for cooling at a low *sound annoyance level*.









edit:
Just found this usefull as well: Comparative Examples of Noise Levels


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Wow, 9c is a lot actually. Going to be even more when a fan is put on it.


I'm already using a fan, 1x140mm noctua for the second rad, and 1x140mm noctua fan for the h140-x rad.
Thanks a lot for the explanations man, if you're not a teacher, you definitely should be one


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I'm already using a fan, 1x140mm noctua for the second rad, and 1x140mm noctua fan for the h140-x rad.
> Thanks a lot for the explanations man, if you're not a teacher, you definitely should be one


Thanks. I'm more of a nerdy nerd than a teacher. Guess its the years of talking to technology-challenged customers


----------



## ministicker

Hello! New member here. I based my build on this thread after seeing it last year. Finally got everything assembled and thought I would share my results with the group to inspire future builders.

My specs:
mobo - asus maximus vi impact
memory - 16gb 2x8gb team xtreme 2400
cpu - i7-4790k (4.8ghz OC)
cpu cooler - nzxt kraken x41
gpu - msi gtx 970 gaming 4g
hd - 480gb crucial mx500
psu - seasonic x650
fans - 200mm thermaltake luna 20 blue led and 2 x 80mm enermax tb silence

-I'm using this setup to power 6 monitors as you can see in the photos. I modded the build by flipping the case on it's back so that it exhausts up the top and intakes air from the bottom.
-The 200mm thermaltake fan is working with the kraken 140mm fan in a push-pull configuration and I also removed the front cover as it impedes airflow.
-I left the original side panel over the video card which allows it sufficient air intake during heavy use along with the bottom panel which has the filter for the power supply air intake. These panels are against the wall so they are not visible.
-The top and right side panels were replaced by acrylic sheets I purchased at home depot and cut down to size. They are attached to the case with some black electrical tape which makes access a little time consuming but I rarely have to go into the case since it was built anyway.
-The new 'feet' for the case were also purchased at home depot and they are husky brand short utility hooks which allow ample cable access below the unit.

This was a super fun build and I wanted to thank all of you who posted here and inspired me. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ministicker*
> 
> Hello! New member here. I based my build on this thread after seeing it last year. Finally got everything assembled and thought I would share my results with the group to inspire future builders.
> 
> My specs:
> mobo - asus maximus vi impact
> memory - 16gb 2x8gb team xtreme 2400
> cpu - i7-4790k (4.8ghz OC)
> cpu cooler - nzxt kraken x41
> gpu - msi gtx 970 gaming 4g
> hd - 480gb crucial mx500
> psu - seasonic x650
> fans - 200mm thermaltake luna 20 blue led and 2 x 80mm enermax tb silence
> 
> -I'm using this setup to power 6 monitors as you can see in the photos. I modded the build by flipping the case on it's back so that it exhausts up the top and intakes air from the bottom.
> -The 200mm thermaltake fan is working with the kraken 140mm fan in a push-pull configuration and I also removed the front cover as it impedes airflow.
> -I left the original side panel over the video card which allows it sufficient air intake during heavy use along with the bottom panel which has the filter for the power supply air intake. These panels are against the wall so they are not visible.
> -The top and right side panels were replaced by acrylic sheets I purchased at home depot and cut down to size. They are attached to the case with some black electrical tape which makes access a little time consuming but I rarely have to go into the case since it was built anyway.
> -The new 'feet' for the case were also purchased at home depot and they are husky brand short utility hooks which allow ample cable access below the unit.
> 
> This was a super fun build and I wanted to thank all of you who posted here and inspired me. Please let me know if you have any questions.


Very funky cool build







Love the way you have tipped everything, literally, upside Down. I only Wonder at the noise level from those two fans?
If you want to make access a bit easier with the acrylic, you could drill M4 holes through the acrylic in each corner and make M4 thread to fit in the metal frame. Doesn't require a lot of Work or planning. Does require the thread cutting bit though and some cheap bolts







(not in my build log yet btw, so no need to go look for it)


----------



## ministicker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I only Wonder at the noise level from those two fans?


Using the kraken 'CAM' software, I have selected the silent profile along with fine-tuning the 200/80mm fans using the asus fan xpert 2 software. Idle average cpu temp is 37C with completely silent fans. Under 100% load, cpu maxes out at 79C and the fans running at full RPM are definitely audible. However, normal use with a bunch of stuff running I see average temps in the 60s (58-67C) and the fans sound is not audible above the sound coming out of the speakers playing games. And I don't blast the sound either mind you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> If you want to make access a bit easier with the acrylic, you could drill M4 holes through the acrylic in each corner and make M4 thread to fit in the metal frame.


Didn't even think of this, definitely going to do it! thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ahagglersdust

Ok so I need some help...

I am installing a Kraken X41 into my core v1 (posted earlier in the thread).

Three things have come up...

1) I was using a stock cooler from intel. i noticed when i removed it, that it had thermal paste on it that remained on the CPU. In all my wisdom, i installed the kraken... which i also think has thermal paste pre applied. Is that going to be a problem? Too much paste? Wing it?

More important questions..

2) The Kraken has 4 cables attached to the pump and 1 cable attached to the fan. From what I can tell, one cable is power, one cable is the USB connection and 2 cables are fan headers. I'm having trouble connecting the power for some reason. But more importantly, what do I do with the extra fan header? One i have connected to the MOBO.

Might be more relevant to this forum....

3) I installed the kraken rad on the front ... i know the core v1 has the 200MM fan blowing air IN to the case. How can I make sure my kraken is also blowing air IN to the case (basically a make shift push-pull arrangement). I assume it naturally wants to blow air OUT... or maybe it doesn't?

Or maybe i should change the core v1 fan to blow air OUT of the case. To do that, just flip it over?

Thanks again!!

Will post pics once all wrapped up.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ministicker*
> 
> Didn't even think of this, definitely going to do it! thanks for the suggestion.


Glad to help.
Found a picture where 3 of the 4 holes for one of my sides can be seen. Can even see a hole I made on the opposite side as well. Thought I might as well make them on all sides now it was empty.








I made M4 thread into these. Just took a simple Square of acryl, measured it out and drilled a hole. Then used that on all sides to get the holes in the same posistion.
Notice how front and back are a bit different regarding how the struds are put together - just so you don't accidentially put the holes too close to the edge or something.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> Ok so I need some help...
> 1) I was using a stock cooler from intel. i noticed when i removed it, that it had thermal paste on it that remained on the CPU. In all my wisdom, i installed the kraken... which i also think has thermal paste pre applied. Is that going to be a problem? Too much paste? Wing it?


Too much paste = poor cooling. At worst it will seep out and short your cpu if it is conductive paste...
You only want enough paste to fill in any uneveness between the two contact surfaces.
Remove the gung with paper towel - Clear it with isopropyl alcohol 99% and maybe afterpolish with some cloth used for glasses or similar. Dont use any cleaning agents that "leaves a membrane to protect..." that will hinder cooling performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> 3) I installed the kraken rad on the front ... i know the core v1 has the 200MM fan blowing air IN to the case. How can I make sure my kraken is also blowing air IN to the case (basically a make shift push-pull arrangement). I assume it naturally wants to blow air OUT... or maybe it doesn't?


Check on the fan. There will be some arrows on one side that indicate air-flow direction.
I don't know the Kraken, but many AIO coolers push air out yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> Or maybe i should change the core v1 fan to blow air OUT of the case. To do that, just flip it over?


Flip it to blow the other way yes. See the arrow section above








Try removing the big fan and see if it helps first though.
No need for the big fan if the Kraken can keept it quiet. After that you can flip and turn the fans some and find what Works the best.
If you want to use two fans, which most likely will result in better cooling, but more noise, make sure the air-flow goes in the same direction.


----------



## Paulsen

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has tried removing the dust filter from the front panel? Was it much of nuisance/did it fatigue the metal tabs much? I only ask as I currently have air being exhausted through a radiator out the front of the case and when the front is removed, my CPU temps drop by about 8-10 degrees. Because of this I'm starting to think the thick dust filter is significantly hindering air flow,


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulsen*
> 
> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has tried removing the dust filter from the front panel? Was it much of nuisance/did it fatigue the metal tabs much? I only ask as I currently have air being exhausted through a radiator out the front of the case and when the front is removed, my CPU temps drop by about 8-10 degrees. Because of this I'm starting to think the thick dust filter is significantly hindering air flow,


I havn't done it yet, but am going to since I'm pulling air out the front as well, and it just adds noise.

Why keep it if you exhaust air out front? To keep dust in, or just afraid to break something?


----------



## Paulsen

Yeah, the breaking something part.... I'm just a bit apprehensive about getting in there and accidentally doing something wrong :\ let us know how it goes if you end up doing it!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulsen*
> 
> Yeah, the breaking something part.... I'm just a bit apprehensive about getting in there and accidentally doing something wrong :\ let us know how it goes if you end up doing it!


Heya, I took mine apart now.
The metalclips are very easy to straighten out using fingers only - depending on how much of an office-type fingers you have, you might need something else than your fingers to pry up some of the metal-flaps. Especially hose I marked with light-blue here.

I only bent the red ones back down again.


I basically just took out the filter and put the Black mesh back on. I didn't test temperatures, but will do that at some point









I believe you should be really out of luck to ruing anything by doing this. You might have to wiggle it a bit and make sure the metal-flaps are aligned straight with the Mount-holes. It is not in any risk of being ruined by doing this.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Heya, I took mine apart now.
> The metalclips are very easy to straighten out using fingers only - depending on how much of an office-type fingers you have, you might need something else than your fingers to pry up some of the metal-flaps. Especially hose I marked with light-blue here.
> 
> I only bent the red ones back down again.
> 
> 
> I basically just took out the filter and put the Black mesh back on. I didn't test temperatures, but will do that at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you should be really out of luck to ruing anything by doing this. You might have to wiggle it a bit and make sure the metal-flaps are aligned straight with the Mount-holes. It is not in any risk of being ruined by doing this.


Did 3 gaming sessions. Computer was idle for about an hour inbetween.
Room temperature was about the same.
Cpu FAN is in my case a pump as I do water-cooling.


----------



## susanismyalias

Hey, I'm wondering if anyone can help me / has some advice. I'm building a comp for the first time, and everything's been going smooth, the case is great, EXCEPT: I can't remove the trays that would hold my drives. Each of them have a single screw holding them to the chassis and both of them just spin and spin in place. Am I doing something dumb here or is this part of the case borked somehow?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *susanismyalias*
> 
> Hey, I'm wondering if anyone can help me / has some advice. I'm building a comp for the first time, and everything's been going smooth, the case is great, EXCEPT: I can't remove the trays that would hold my drives. Each of them have a single screw holding them to the chassis and both of them just spin and spin in place. Am I doing something dumb here or is this part of the case borked somehow?


Sounds like the screw-thread has been stripped = meaning it no longer Works. Either the screws or the screw-holes. Most likely the holes, as they are really bad quality - I havn't had problems with the drive-Cages though.

You can get the screws out by the "leever" principle. Get a flat screwdriver, or even a nail if space is constrained, between the HD-Cage and the head of the screw. Pull upwards while you screw out the screw as normal. (gently)

Propable causes:
Simply just bad buildquality (most likely)
Might have turned the screws the wrong way instead of loosening them, stripping the threads?
Maybe you accidentially overtightened the screws and accidentially stripped the threads?

When you get them out, try seeing if you can find one or more screws that Works in the holes. If not, you _can_ make new threads if you have access to some "tapping tools".


----------



## Darron

Wanted to show a few photos taken with a proper camera as my build is getting closer to completion.
I still wait on recieving my ram-waterblock from Bitspower, which will complete the all waterblock / no PCB visible look









I am in doubt on wheter to use the Black or clear water-block... please make you input as it would be much appreciated. I am propably going to use white-coolant when I'm done. I'm just not sure wheter it will make the block out of place if I do not choose the Black one...


Lightning was difficult though, but that can't be helped if I want to take some images with the system being turned on.

*Top image*


*Side pictures*. Also with DSL camera.


----------



## ahagglersdust

Finished my build for now. I can get a slight overlock (4.3k) without pushing it on the i5 - could do better with water but this is fine.

Has anyone tried fitting a larger heat sink? This ar02 says 145mm and fits comfortable under the hood- little tight on the ram but that is a Mobo issue

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/CqJV3C


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> Finished my build for now. I can get a slight overlock (4.3k) without pushing it on the i5 - could do better with water but this is fine.
> 
> Has anyone tried fitting a larger heat sink? This ar02 says 145mm and fits comfortable under the hood- little tight on the ram but that is a Mobo issue
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/CqJV3C


Before opting to buy a new cooler, you should try removing the one you have to check on how it was mounted. Meaning check for even distribution of thermal paste. If it is not properly spread it will mean the World regarding temperatures and overclocks.


----------



## ahagglersdust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Before opting to buy a new cooler, you should try removing the one you have to check on how it was mounted. Meaning check for even distribution of thermal paste. If it is not properly spread it will mean the World regarding temperatures and overclocks.


I was using a stock... i am just curious on the sizing though. How big could this case fit? It looks like there is easily an inch available about the 145mm... that would be 170mm!


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahagglersdust*
> 
> I was using a stock... i am just curious on the sizing though. How big could this case fit? It looks like there is easily an inch available about the 145mm... that would be 170mm!


The case looks like it might be able to fit some larger coolers, but it gets quite cramped fast. I had hoped to fit my Enermax ETS-T40 in the case, but at 160mm it is easily too tall. So far the best Air Cooler that I have found is an updraft style. I'm using the Cryorig C1 and its been absolutely awesome for cooling.


----------



## ahagglersdust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> The case looks like it might be able to fit some larger coolers, but it gets quite cramped fast. I had hoped to fit my Enermax ETS-T40 in the case, but at 160mm it is easily too tall. So far the best Air Cooler that I have found is an updraft style. I'm using the Cryorig C1 and its been absolutely awesome for cooling.


I thought about the updraft, but was worried that the airflow wouldn't work as well given where the exhaust openings are in the back. Seemed to make more sense to have the air pushed through the case then through and up... but maybe it doesn't make that much of a difference.

I did turn my AR02 around and put it on 'pull' on the heatsink (i.e., I put it on the back) and it actually seems to work a little better. The 200mm fan pushes air in anyways.

What kinda of temps and clock speed are you getting with the Cryorig C1 ?


----------



## kcdgs21

Can someone measure the distance between the feet for me? Like this part in green here: http://s27.postimg.org/xtmodig7n/tcv1m.png


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Can someone measure the distance between the feet for me? Like this part in green here: http://s27.postimg.org/xtmodig7n/tcv1m.png


You know you can insert an image using the "image icon"?'


There is about 216mm between the far edges of the feet as shown here:


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> You know you can insert an image using the "image icon"?'
> 
> 
> There is about 216mm between the far edges of the feet as shown here:


Thanks for the tip and the help!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Thanks for the tip and the help!


Np. I don't know what you need to do, but the feet can be removed if you need some other feet on it. I use some softer rubber ones that is also much lower.


----------



## svictorcc

I did a personal check list from my Core V1 build that i would like to share with you guys (my parameters are for a water cooled system).

Requirements of the build while in games / benchmark:

silent psu ( )
case silent ( )
case closed ( )
build with homogeneous visual ( )
cables matching the visual build ( )
tidy/organized cables ( )
CPU temperature below 65°C ( )
GPU temperature below 60°C ( )
Motherboard temperature below 60°C ( )
overclocking potential CPU and GPU within the parameters listed above ( )
system stable in any use situation ( )


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I did a personal check list from my Core V1 build that i would like to share with you guys (my parameters are for a water cooled system).
> 
> Requirements of the build while in games / benchmark:
> 
> silent psu ( )
> case silent ( )
> case closed ( )
> build with homogeneous visual ( )
> cables matching the visual build ( )
> tidy/organized cables ( )
> CPU temperature below 65°C ( )
> GPU temperature below 60°C ( )
> Motherboard temperature below 60°C ( )
> overclocking potential CPU and GPU within the parameters listed above ( )
> system stable in any use situation ( )


Sounds pretty much like my requirments. visual aspects are very subjective ofcourse








edit3: you making a new buildlog?

Those temperatures are for sustained load I guess?

A big motherboard block + matching ram-block helps a lot in the uniform look.. darned expensive as well though. (I'm still waiting for my ram-block)
I was very pleasently surprised my overall system temperature after installing the big block, but I guess I should have expected it, as it literally cools everything, even the wifi (imagine that!)..

Here are some comparative temps. It's been turned on for 8 hours or so. No gaming the last 5 hours or so though, so it's pretty leveled out now.
edit: ignore the Samsung ssd temps.. it died on me and 50c is just default for no-sensor present.
edit2: flowrate is not properly calibrated yet.. I belive it to be showing too high a flow.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Sounds pretty much like my requirments. visual aspects are very subjective ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit3: you making a new buildlog?
> 
> Those temperatures are for sustained load I guess?
> 
> A big motherboard block + matching ram-block helps a lot in the uniform look.. darned expensive as well though. (I'm still waiting for my ram-block)
> I was very pleasently surprised my overall system temperature after installing the big block, but I guess I should have expected it, as it literally cools everything, even the wifi (imagine that!)..
> 
> Here are some comparative temps. It's been turned on for 8 hours or so. No gaming the last 5 hours or so though, so it's pretty leveled out now.
> edit: ignore the Samsung ssd temps.. it died on me and 50c is just default for no-sensor present.
> edit2: flowrate is not properly calibrated yet.. I belive it to be showing...


Actually i'll remake my custom water loop. With a ambient temp of 28ºC i'm getting 49,7ºC water temp (almost 22ºC delta) and cpu temp stabilize at almost 70ºC but with fans at 1000rpm (my target now is below 800rpm for a very quiet gaming session).
Gpu temps are fine, 63ºC max.
Not that i play that much, actually i'm getting more fun in building/rebuilding my system than playing/benchmarking =)
I'm very happy with this case potential, much better than my earlier hadron air build.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Actually i'll remake my custom water loop. With a ambient temp of 28ºC i'm getting 49,7ºC water temp (almost 22ºC delta) and cpu temp stabilize at almost 70ºC but with fans at 1000rpm (my target now is below 800rpm for a very quiet gaming session).
> Gpu temps are fine, 63ºC max.
> Not that i play that much, actually i'm getting more fun in building/rebuilding my system than playing/benchmarking =)
> I'm very happy with this case potential, much better than my earlier hadron air build.


Higher than my temps for sure, but my radiator is also a 200mm pure copper 45mm thick piece of art








After I learned to get the Noctua A14 industrial fan to go below the 900 rpm lower limit i've really come to love it. I can't hear it (literally just can't) at 700ish RPMs in push. It cools very well. It can go much lower, but not much point in it.

I love the Building part the most as well. Having issues with an Aqua-computer temp sensor mps that is way too sensitive to Water turbulence, so it needs a long run of straight line before it.. I figured a good run was a few centimeters but it just doesn't seem to be enough... so have to send it back it would seem








I just can't get a longer straight tube run than this.. I just did this tonight.

edit: there is an LCD Mount/display hiding the top tubing and sensor part when it's all put together









Added a drop of biocide and 1 drop of blue dye.. going to change it later this month and wanted to see how it looked.
Was surprised by how cloudy the biocide was initially!


----------



## svictorcc

@Darron
Your build skills are many levels higher than mine. I'm still learning a lot about buildings/casemods/water cooling world, and loving it. It's a very pleasant hobby (and expensive unfortunately...).


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @Darron
> Your build skills are many levels higher than mine. I'm still learning a lot about buildings/casemods/water cooling world, and loving it. It's a very pleasant hobby (and expensive unfortunately...).


Thanks








Yea, it IS expensive, but many hobbies are. Just don't attempt to reach the stars on the first attempt. Meaning that it is not feasible to do everything and certainly not possible (for most people) to just go out and buy everything straight off.

I've collected stuff over the years I reuse like controllers, sensors, fans, fittings etc.

I used to scuba dive. Now THAT was expensive!


----------



## bcrice03

Hey guys, I just started a build with this case... love it so far!

I have everything in place except the Kraken x41, which should be arriving sometime tomorrow. I'm also getting a second window for the right side of the case.

My question I have is about airflow... I can't decide if it would be better to intake the the air through the front and out the back or in through the back and out the front. I was just going to have it intake through the front at first, but now I'm starting to have second thoughts.

Since this will cause the hot air from the radiator to constantly flow across the rest of the motherboard components, I am concerned that with the extra heat from overclocking this could potentially shorten their life.

Are my concerns justified here?


----------



## wiggins

Here is my build video.





Any questions let me know and like if you like it. Thanks


----------



## 7a6363

FYI This is a "top captioned" post , if it's not evident...

I upgraded from a Cooler Master 110, a decent but not great case. I love the V1. It's better in every way, from PSU location to cable management to structural integrity. Here they are for comparison.



Once I had mine apart, it was easy to paint. My skills are poor but improving - this is definitely a "5 foot" paint job. Yes I shot them in the dining room.





The blasted looking drive bracket is intentional - give me a thumbs up / down. On another note, the StarTech mSATA to SATA adapter works but is cheap crap. I snapped the power connector easily. I hot glued the s***out of it, problem solved. Looking for a better SATA case soon. You can also see the lean on RAM stick #1 - see my notes below about the AR-05 cooler from Silverstone.



The AR-05 CPU cooler is effective, but ITX is very restrictive. I had to do dirty things to make it fit - bending, filing etc.

I think the Noctua NH-L9i is the only low-profile Socket 1150 cooler guaranteed to work with any ITX motherboard. ** Edit - only heat-piped, PWM, non block-style cheapo cooler **

Maybe some motherboards have the component clearance to fit the AR-05 with dual RAM and a GPU card, but I am 0 for 2 on a B85 and now a Z97 set. The AR-05 is up to 104 mm in one dimension. However - The NH-L9i is 95x95mm square, the exact dimensions of the Socket 1150 "safe" zone. I'm sure I'm repeating someone else on this point.

Before Gear-Tie cable management :



After Gear-Ties (flash off, running)



Here are my eBay filters velcro'd in place :



I ended up using a cheap NZXT 140MM with a Noctua 600 RPM adapter. Nice and quiet. I'll save the 200MM for something else.



With the front filter, PSU filter and DIY panel filters, this case doesn't breathe in any unfiltered air. .



Rear panel, showing Wifi and Optical Audio



Look through the window (crappy flash-off)



Here's the desktop withouth peripherals - that's a 40-60" VESA arm holding up the Infinity speakers. Yes the Onkyo has a hack cooling fan. I need the room, but positioned vertically it overheats in minutes. No more thanks to an angle grinder and an old Corsair fan running silently at 5V. Beer for scale. I'm lucky enough to have FiOS.











Wall mounted Kill-A-Watt



Full Setup :



Home Depot GEARTIES are my cable-management product from now on - these things are awesome.



Build Assistant Beauford :



My Build:

*Case :* Painted V1 ITX

*PSU :* Silverstone M12II 520W Modular

*Motherboard :* ASUS Z97I-PLUS Wi-Fi

*CPU :* i5 4460 3.2 GHz

*RAM :* 2 x 4 GB 1600 MHz GSkill

*SSD :* 2 x 120 GB

*GPU :* EVGA 960 GTX

*Cooling :* Silverstone AR-05 CPU cooler
2x80MM NOCTUA PWM exhaust fans
1x140MM NZXT intake dumb fan @ 600 RPM
All intakes foam or fiberglass mesh filtered

*Keyboard :* Corsair Vengance K70 MX Brown

*Mouse :* ROCCAT Savu

*Monitor :* ASUS ROG 278 Swift

*Sound :* Ancient Onkyo driving 2.0 Infinity Primus P163s

-Zack


----------



## bcrice03

^This one turned out great!

I'm curious what type of paint did you use, and how did you get that one drive bay to look so good?

You should think about getting an additional window panel to show off those drive bays!


----------



## 7a6363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcrice03*
> 
> ^This one turned out great!
> 
> I'm curious what type of paint did you use, and how did you get that one drive bay to look so good?
> 
> You should thing about getting an additional window panel to show off those drive bays.


Thank you! Despite all my work I am still far too impatient of a painter. I would rate this job a 6/10. I think I may strip this chassis to bare metal / plastic and repaint - someday. I am still happy with it, as my first case mod. I used Rustoleum Enamel gloss spray.

I scuffed all surfaces with 3M abrasive pads (from a car body shop - hard to find elsewhere), then laid down a white base coat, followed by the colors and then a clear coat.

The drive bay's look was done by soaking the soft paint in mineral spirits, then torturing with a screwdriver and abrasive pad. Once I had stripped the coats back to factory black, I let it dry and sealed it under heavy clear coat.

You will get runs in the enamel paint on the sharp corners of a case - and you must wetsand to make it passable. Like I said, I lack patience. But I want to do another one already!

I want a new window panel and two new windows, since mine is already scratched. Then I'm going to smoke them and install soft LED's. After that, I am buying a full cable sleeving toolkit and doing custom wires.

http://mainframecustom.com/product-category/cable-sleeving/tools/

Around that time I will probably do a respray and rebuild.

This is a great case with solid materials, and will be easy to soak in enamel stripper and take a fresh color scheme. Cheap fun compared to painting cars! For $50 I might just buy another V1, it has a great basic look with cubic proportions and giant steel grill.

-Zack

.


----------



## beirutas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7a6363*
> 
> This is a great case with solid materials, and will be easy to soak in enamel stripper and take a fresh color scheme. Cheap fun compared to painting cars! For $50 I might just buy another V1, it has a great basic look with cubic proportions and giant steel grill.
> 
> -Zack
> 
> .


Hey! I really love everything about your build. Thanks for sharing it!
How about the noise? I guess that PSU and Video card are fairly load?


----------



## 7a6363

My GTX 960 is loud, but it's only a single-fan card, and I have it overclocked with an aggressive fan profile. A stock 960 could be silent most of the time.

The PSU is extremely quiet, it's buried in the case and the fan intake faces the table and pulls up through a filter. It makes legs of some kind essential, at least 1cm of lift for clean air. The provided legs are just fine and even have foam pads. My computer does not budge on a hardwood surface.


----------



## 7a6363

Here are some better pics of the case itself. Noctua will make $1 Zillion when they start offering custom color fans. I guess the dirty piglet scheme is a cult favorite by now

http://s632.photobucket.com/user/cramerz/media/IMG_2574.jpg.html

http://s632.photobucket.com/user/cramerz/media/IMG_2578.jpg.html

http://s632.photobucket.com/user/cramerz/media/IMG_2575_1.jpg.html

http://s632.photobucket.com/user/cramerz/media/IMG_2576.jpg.html


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7a6363*
> 
> Here are some better pics of the case itself. Noctua will make $1 Zillion when they start offering custom color fans. I guess the dirty piglet scheme is a cult favorite by now


I had hoped they would present something new, and was promised they would come up with a 200mm fan, but they just showcased their 2015 Collection, and nothing new in colors or 200mm sizes were displayed. Seemed focus was on the very small fans at 60mm and such.
Their biggest news this year: Noctua launches NH-L9x65 low-profile CPU cooler and NF-A6x25 PWM fan

At least I don't get to regret having bought the 140mm iPPC pwm 2000 rpm fan then (since they didn't come up with a 200mm version).

I just optimized my airflow by preventing air from getting sucked back in when the fan just exhausted it.
This is Noctua 140mm ippc pwm 2000 rpm in pull confiugration - running at 600-700 mostly.


A couple of images with the Polycarbonat sides on. Very hard taking images due to reflections.
Temperature senors are top left: hot Water, Cold Water. Lower left blue/White is ambient temp and lower right Black/White is case temps.
I am *still* waiting for my ram-block to fisnish this build.
Case temps are normally a bit higher, but havn't tested much since I closed up front unwanted air-intake of hot air. I just put on the side, so it is a bit skewed here (I lost a bolt somewhere, grr (lower right one))


Edit: a Photo taken with flash on so we can actually see the inside








This Photo was taken a bit earlier and I moved the LCD displays a bit.


----------



## svictorcc

@Darron
Really beautiful rig man. As you are still waiting for the ram block, it's been almost 3 months that i'm also waiting for my ippc 140 2000rpm...
Oh, and looking at your temp sensors, i envy your room temps =) when i boot up mine the water sensor normally shows 26,8ºC at best!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @Darron
> Really beautiful rig man. As you are still waiting for the ram block, it's been almost 3 months that i'm also waiting for my ippc 140 2000rpm...
> Oh, and looking at your temp sensors, i envy your room temps =) when i boot up mine the water sensor normally shows 26,8ºC at best!


Thanks








It's still winter here with freezing during the nights Or close to at least. Its a bit past midday now and room temps are 22-23c or so.

Is the fan you ordered PWM?
I found that my motherboard couldn't take it below 900 rpm, which I found to louder than I liked. My Aquaro 5 LT could take it way further Down, so now it's cooler better than my old NF-F12 pwm fan from Noctua (not industrial) without additional noise








Meant I had to put pump-control back onto the motherboard though, as the Aquaro 5 LT only has one real PWM header







Pump is mostly just at lowest rpm though, so it shouldn't matter.. but it does, as I want to be able to fine-control everything


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still winter here with freezing during the nights Or close to at least. Its a bit past midday now and room temps are 22-23c or so.
> 
> Is the fan you ordered PWM?
> I found that my motherboard couldn't take it below 900 rpm, which I found to louder than I liked. My Aquaro 5 LT could take it way further Down, so now it's cooler better than my old NF-F12 pwm fan from Noctua (not industrial) without additional noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meant I had to put pump-control back onto the motherboard though, as the Aquaro 5 LT only has one real PWM header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump is mostly just at lowest rpm though, so it shouldn't matter.. but it does, as I want to be able to fine-control everything


Yes, got the PWM version.
I looked for this aquaro 5 LT, but for U$ 189,00 too expensive for now.
I was thinking in doing a electrolytic painting in the core v1, to give it a black polished finish, but i don't know if this kind of work is expensive, or even worth it. I have an old ps3 80gb version here, and wanted to give the core v1 the same glossy finish.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Yes, got the PWM version.
> I looked for this aquaro 5 LT, but for U$ 189,00 too expensive for now.
> I was thinking in doing a electrolytic painting in the core v1, to give it a black polished finish, but i don't know if this kind of work is expensive, or even worth it. I have an old ps3 80gb version here, and wanted to give the core v1 the same glossy finish.


wow, that is overprized to be sure. The Aquaro 5 LT is version 5 and light (LT) version without LCD display.
Aquaro 5 LT for 60 Euros. 120 Euros with LCD
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/index.php?cPath=62_63_64

I would love to have the aquaero 6 PRO, but they don't sell a LT version, so it's overly expensive. I've thought about buying the 6 PRO and sell the version 5 + the new LCD - Aquacomputer says they should Work fine together.

I would like to paint some, but I'm really, really very bad at painting, so I'll not get into that


----------



## 7a6363

That poly-carbonate is great, do you make them yourself, or draw models and order over the internet? Do you have a M2.5(ish) tap for your socket cap screws?

I think I am going to get that new Noctua CPU cooler. Extra power dissipation in the 95x95 ITX footprint is perfect, as my CPU hit 75C last night running Prime95


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7a6363*
> 
> That poly-carbonate is great, do you make them yourself, or draw models and order over the internet? Do you have a M2.5(ish) tap for your socket cap screws?
> 
> I think I am going to get that new Noctua CPU cooler. Extra power dissipation in the 95x95 ITX footprint is perfect, as my CPU hit 75C last night running Prime95


I made M4 threadding and used machine screws.

I ordered the polycarbonate plates in the sizes I needed. Drilled the holes myself though. Ordered alongside the Black acrylic plate I later cut into fitting pieces and glue together to make my io-shield (rear side) to hide the ugly connectors and shield them from pump emi.

Tape on front size is cutting guides as I took some materials away to better fit my cables and such in there.
M4 threadding here as well. Much easier than nuts and bolts!


----------



## bcrice03

Ok, here is my (almost) finished build! I still need to get two 80mm exhaust fans.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X41 106.1 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage x2:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card
*Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* XFX XTR 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

















Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## ahagglersdust

I have basically this exact build, but a 960 instead of a 970 and the kraken broke on me. Can you post your overclock and temps for the kraken?


----------



## Darron

This post is not about my case but more about showing and underlining the importance of controlling how the airflow is moving.

*It sounds pretty simple*; get Cold air in and hot air out, but it often takes some flipping fans and multiple tests to figure out the optimal configuration of fans and maybe even placement of radiators.

In my setting, the air is sucked in through the back of the case and out through the radiator in the front with help from fan I have in place instead of the standard 200mm case fan.

*It sounds good*. Cool air in and hot air out.
Problem is that the air gets deflected/reflected back as it hits the front plastic grill and reenters through the large openings in the front of the case.
*It means* my system temperatures as a whole increases and the cooling efficiency of my radiator suffers greatly as the air is hot before it even gets to the radiator!

*Note the room temperature* as it is much lower in this first run, so the other temperatures should be comparable lower as well (hint: they are not, which makes it even worse than it seems)

*Temperatures are taken after about an hour of gaming before I took control on my airflow.
*
*Temperatures (Test A):*
Hot Water: 38,7c
Cold Water: 38,6c
Room temperature: 19,3c
Case temperature: 35,6c


*Closing up front holes to prevent hot air from reentering the case and heat up everything:*


*After gaming for about an hour Again, later in the day, I took a new Photo:*
*Temperatures (Test B):*
Hot Water: 36,6c
Cold Water: 36,2c
Room temperature 23,5c
Case temperature 26,3c


*Fan and pump speeds:*
Pump and fan settings were the same for the two test settings.
The dip/rises in pump rpm is due to multitasking out to take the screenshot. Temperature is internal sensor in fan. 44% is PWM duty cycle, 12,1V is the voltage and the 827 is the RPM. This particular fan has 900 RPM as default minimum, but my fan controller allows me to run it lower.
Fan is working in pull mode which is the less effective method but also the most quiet of the two. Push method tends to generate some noise even at very low RPMs.


*Conclusions and special pointers regarding temperatures*

*Room Temperatures*: Room temperature is 19,3c in *Test A* and 23,5c in *Test B*. This Means *Test A* has much, much better starting point and all temperatures should reflect this by being much lower, but they aren't due to hot air recirculation.
*Case Temperatures*: In *Test A* the case temperatures has risen all the way to 35,6c while *Test B* only get up to 26,3c! Everyone can see that this difference is almost absurd and it goes to prove how much it really Means to control your airflow. Keep in mind that you have many components on your motherboard and harddrives etc that relies on the temperature of air in your case as its only Means of cooling, so those parts are going to be much warmer in *Test A* than *Test B*.
*Water Temperatures*: In *Test A* the difference between hot and Cold Water is only 0,1c while the difference in *Test B* is 0,4c - That is a *HUGE* difference! It is caused by case temperatures being much lower in *Test B* than *A*. It is not caused by increasing fan or pump speeds.
I could have lowered temperatures by a good deal if I wanted to, by raising fan speed, but I like my silence.

edits: spelling and such

Edit2:
If you do exhaust air through the front I strongly suggest you remove the soft filter as it will lower temperature by like 10c degrees (most likely)


----------



## svictorcc

@Darron
Excelent post man!
You've clarified many questions that i had but due to this questions were depending on empiric tests i never found an answer.
Thanks again, your contributions are always welcome =)
Edit: question: if i have in core v1 sides and back exhaust fans (let's say 3x120), and 1x140 front fan to intake, in this scenario, would a need to close the front holes like you did?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @Darron
> Excelent post man!
> You've clarified many questions that i had but due to this questions were depending on empiric tests i never found an answer.
> Thanks again, your contributions are always welcome =)
> Edit: question: if i have in core v1 sides and back exhaust fans (let's say 3x120), and 1x140 front fan to intake, in this scenario, would a need to close the front holes like you did?


*Pulling air out - through the front-grill*
The reason why it makes such a huge difference for me is because the air, in my case, are going outwards and hits the front-face-grill right after the fan, and then gets reflected back.

It was even worse when I also had the dust-filter in there.

*Sucking air in - through the front-grill*
You are wondering if you might be facing same difficulties when you are pulling air in through the front-face-grill and through an inside radiator:
I'll imagine the problem is not going to be _nearly as bad_ as pushing air out, BUT air is going to be much more readily available from the space between the front-case and the front-grill. This in turn means it will suck in some air that just went through the radiator once

If you have a Graphics Card that goes through the front of the "inner" case it will prove hard to seal up like I did.

I'm sure, and will bet on, you getting better results if you prevent hot air from inside the case to recirculate through the front intake fan.

Other solution if sealing up the front is not an option:

*Doh, I should have thought of this in my situation as well*








Man, why didn't I think about this... make a *fan duct*!!
It's rather old school, but all sorts of "overclocking kits (Sunbeam Overclocker's CPU Cooler Kit)" used air ducts to ensure cold outside air to be directed to hot parts, like the CPU. Many, many servers do the same, and some high-end custom computers and powermacs still do it.

*Making a fan duct*:
That is going to be my project for the day!
Starting with some cardboard and maybe acrylic.. which will extend the project a bit


----------



## Darron

*Fan duct*
I don't know why I hadn't thought of making a fan duct really. Or rather, I had thought about it, but wanted to be sure I'd get some good results before modifying my front-grill.
After the good results of closing holes in the front (see above post) I forgot about the Whole fan duct thing.

Made a fan-duct. It's in my build-log if you want to see all the steps I made. (more to it than just the White foamy thing.












Edit:
I removed the front grill with my trusty Dremel Tool








Easy to see how the fan duct creates a.. duct to the outside, so air isn't sneaking (deflected) back in.


----------



## bcrice03

Quote:


> I have basically this exact build, but a 960 instead of a 970 and the kraken broke on me. Can you post your overclock and temps for the kraken?


Sure! Right now I'm running at a 4.6GHz overclock at 1.258 volts. Idle temp is 29C. Stressed for several hours with AIDA64 the max temp was 60C. Ambient temp is 18C. Seems to be pretty stable so far. I'm feeling confident that I can get to 4.7GHz with these temps.


----------



## agrims

Add me to the list! My build is:

Core V1
Corsair Force 3 60GB SSD
A10-7850K
Gigabyte F2A88XN-WIFI
2400MHz Kingston HyperX Beast 8GB RAM
1 TB WD HDD
Corsair H60
Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X OC REV2
Silverstone Strider 500W PSU

I am running 4.3GHz on the APU, with my NB running at 2000MHz. Ram is going full blast, and the case gets a bit warm. I am running my H60 in push pull with the 200mm fan in the front, and a NZXT 120mm case fan behind. I would like to get thermals down a bit more, and was wondering if I should place a couple of 80mm fans in the back? I am thinking of a few Artic F8's, but maybe there are a few more that are quieter. I am excited that I have my build shrunk to a great desktop size now, and love that this case is so easy to build in, probably the easiest I have yet to build!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Add me to the list! My build is:
> 
> Core V1
> Corsair Force 3 60GB SSD
> A10-7850K
> Gigabyte F2A88XN-WIFI
> 2400MHz Kingston HyperX Beast 8GB RAM
> 1 TB WD HDD
> Corsair H60
> Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X OC REV2
> Silverstone Strider 500W PSU
> 
> I am running 4.3GHz on the APU, with my NB running at 2000MHz. Ram is going full blast, and the case gets a bit warm. I am running my H60 in push pull with the 200mm fan in the front, and a NZXT 120mm case fan behind. I would like to get thermals down a bit more, and was wondering if I should place a couple of 80mm fans in the back? I am thinking of a few Artic F8's, but maybe there are a few more that are quieter. I am excited that I have my build shrunk to a great desktop size now, and love that this case is so easy to build in, probably the easiest I have yet to build!


Removing front filter is going to help for sure. Have to air-clean the computer now and then though, so it comes down to preferences.
If you activetly removed hot air from the case, by installing rear exhaust fan, I'm sure it will help on temperatures. Also going to add to the noiselevel, so it's once again a matter of preferences









Gimme some Photos


----------



## svictorcc

I just had this idea and i want to know what do you guys think about this mod?



The temp sensors would be for:
1 - internal case temp
2 - ambient room temp
3 - water loop temp
?


----------



## bcrice03

Wow, 4.8GHz at 1.3Volts! Passed ROG Realbench and 20 minutes small FFTs with Prime95 v26.6 and core temps stayed below 70C max! I think I have a really good chip here.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcrice03*
> 
> Wow, 4.8GHz at 1.3Volts! Passed ROG Realbench and 20 minutes small FFTs with Prime95 v26.6 and core temps stayed below 70C max! I think I have a really good chip here.


A golden chip!
Congrats!
It's the 4790k right?
Mine only internet and office with 4.8ghz and 1.312v. Only 100% stable with 1.368v.
Post some cpuz/hwinfo64/aida64 etc... picture!
Have you tried 4.9ghz?


----------



## bcrice03

It's actually the 4690k. Here's a screenshot of Realbench:



I haven't tried 4.9 yet, I suppose I could try at 1.35V. The one issue though is my benchmarks may have peaked somewhere between 4.7 and 4.8. In the pic above I actually did slightly worse in encoding and heavy multitasking at 4.8 than at 4.7, even though I got a slightly higher overall score.

Maybe I should up vcore a little bit and try 4.8 again? Although, I've read on a bunch of sites that running with vcore well over 1.3 volts long term can drastically shorten life of haswell gen 4 cpus, so that news has me kind of spooked.

Maybe I'll shoot for 4.9 just to see if I can do it then bump it down to a safer long term OC...


----------



## agrims

Attached are some pics of what I like to call silent killer... I will eventually mod the case, I just don't know what yet!

A10-7850k and R9 280x..


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I just had this idea and i want to know what do you guys think about this mod?
> 
> 
> 
> The temp sensors would be for:
> 1 - internal case temp
> 2 - ambient room temp
> 3 - water loop temp
> ?


Looks like a good idea. Need to come up with some contraption to keep the displays flush up against the front - unless you buy XSPC 5.25" Bay Temperature Display Frame V2 and cut it up for usage (as I did), and cut it up. Would need more than 1 though.

Do you have better view of front than side? I put mine in the side, as I hardly ever see the front









The left most sensor, the one close to front io-panel, might be in a tight spot with regards to the io-panel.

I actually bought 2 (I forgot I purchased the first one







) displays to show rpm with 4 digits. You might find such a one usefull as well. I intended to show pump rpm, but now I might show both pump and fan rpm (if they Work as I hope they do)

Edit: if you do buy the one from XSPC and beging cutting it with some power-tool. Do it OUTSIDE. I did it in a small room, with window open, but felt nauseous the rest of the day and the room still stinks 2 days later!
Regardless of where you do it, you want to Wear goggles and something long-sleeved.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Mine only internet and office with 4.8ghz and 1.312v. Only 100% stable with 1.368v.


You should do a power-usage testing. It really draws a lot of juice when overclocking. Just a thought if it's turned on 14 hours a day like my computer and you mostly use it for non-cpu intensive tasks


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Do you have better view of front than side?.


In my home office yes, but when it is in the living room the front is better viewed.
Quote:


> if you do buy the one from XSPC and beging cutting it with some power-tool. Do it OUTSIDE. I did it in a small room, with window open, but felt nauseous the rest of the day and the room still stinks 2 days later!
> Regardless of where you do it, you want to Wear goggles and something long-sleeved.


Thanks for the tips, i'll be doing this outside for sure, cause last time i did something inside (like spray painting some fans) the whole home stinks!


----------



## jesp15

hi guys, anyone tried this setup? temp wise, which one is better?


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> hi guys, anyone tried this setup? temp wise, which one is better?


I run mine with the 200 and a 120 in push pull as intake and it works good. Radiators work best as intake as the air is coolest outside the case.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> hi guys, anyone tried this setup? temp wise, which one is better?


That one has to be tried to see what Works the best.
The 200mm should give more cooling for the non-Water-cooled items as it sucks air through the cabinet "around" the radiator.

That said, the Noctua NF14 is so much meaner and is going to have an easier time to blow through both radiator and front grill/filter...

*Before buying more than 1 NF14 I'd test with:*
1 NF14 and the 200mm. Measure around the case.
1 NF and 200mm and mask the area so air can only go through the radiator.. ie close holes around the radiator, so the 200mm can only get air through the radiator.. this will "simulate" the 2x NF14 setup some









I think you should try out the first NF14 you ordered to see how you like the noise, before buying one more. You might not even get a lot of extra performance with 2 fans.


----------



## leonccyiu

Hello

I was wondering how noisy you all find the stock 200mm case fan?
From thermaltakes website, their 200mm fans are all rated at 28.2db
http://www.thermaltake.com/Cooler/Case_Fan_/Pure/C_00002404/Pure_20_LED_White/Specification.htm

I personally find it very noisy, since it's 3pin, and I don't seem to be able to get my motherboard (MSI Z87I ac) to voltage control the fan speed, it's always running at the maximum 800rpm.

My CPU Cooler is rated at 17-30db and is drowned out by the 200mm fan most of the time, my case is positioned about 3 feet away from me.

I am considering purchasing a cooler master megaflow fan which has almost the same airflow, but is much quieter at 19db.
I believe db is a logarithmic scale, so being nearly 10 db less, it should be almost 10 times quieter.

I could also use a 140mm fan with pwm, the larger diameter of the 200mm I believe allows is to cover the hard drives, but I am only using an ssd.

The existing fans definitely keep my motherboard cool though, the temperatures sensors are all constantly around 30c. I tried running my pc in passive mode with the lid removed, cpu and case fans removed, and my processor downclocked, and the silence was golden! Under prime 95 my cpu cores maxed at 60c but the motherboard temperature sensors reached 70c and one even spiked at 134c which I hope is an error.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonccyiu*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I was wondering how noisy you all find the stock 200mm case fan?


Noise is very subjective. I found it very noisy though and had it removed without a few minutes after turning it on.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesp15*
> 
> I really like this case, very easy and fun to build. This is my first btw.


I think this is going to be the case for my dedicated Linux Build. Since I just finished my gaming beast, its time to move onto the next project. Im really torn between this case, a couple of the Silverstone SG's, and the Fractal


----------



## jesp15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> That one has to be tried to see what Works the best.
> The 200mm should give more cooling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Radiators work best as intake as the air is coolest outside the case.


Thanks guys! After doing some test, I now use and got better temp in 200mm push + 140mm pull (cold air intake) setup. I use the other 140 fan as exhaust.
Reversing it blows the hot in front of me and it's not ideal to my liking.
+ cpu temp went up to 4C due to hot air intake generated from GPU and other components.


----------



## jesp15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I think this is going to be the case for my dedicated Linux Build. Since I just finished my gaming beast, its time to move onto the next project. Im really torn between this case, a couple of the Silverstone SG's, and the Fractal


i consider sg13 and fractal node before choosing v1.
sg and node are good if you want to have smaller case but for me v1 offers alot more potential


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I think this is going to be the case for my dedicated Linux Build. Since I just finished my gaming beast, its time to move onto the next project. Im really torn between this case, a couple of the Silverstone SG's, and the Fractal


I wouldn't use this for Linux build. It's too large. Depending on requirments the Silverstonetek SG05-450 is a really nice case and very cheap considering the quality PSU you get as well.
If you absolutely must, you can squeeze watercooling in there too (I did







with Graphics Card and all.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I wouldn't use this for Linux build. It's too large. Depending on requirments the Silverstonetek SG05-450 is a really nice case and very cheap considering the quality PSU you get as well.
> If you absolutely must, you can squeeze watercooling in there too (I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Graphics Card and all.


You know what? Thats a great idea. You just finalized my decision.

I will be squeezing water cooling in there as well because I have so many extra parts from my gaming rig build (I have extra fittings, radiators, tubing, et al.)

You get a rep point sir


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> You know what? Thats a great idea. You just finalized my decision.
> 
> I will be squeezing water cooling in there as well because I have so many extra parts from my gaming rig build (I have extra fittings, radiators, tubing, et al.)
> 
> You get a rep point sir


Heh, thanks. Glad I was able to help. Here you see the SG05-450 from the top with watercooled Graphics Card and much thicker radiator in front. I use a modular PSU here, but it is the same size of the original.
RS232->usb Card upper left corner.
Using the angle-fitting lower right corner in front of radiator as fillport.


Sideview shows the Swiftech Apogee Drive II cpu-bloc+pump combo - Rear mounted is Aquaro 5lt. SSD can be seen to the left. Another one is below the radiator.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Heh, thanks. Glad I was able to help. Here you see the SG05-450 from the top with watercooled Graphics Card and much thicker radiator in front. I use a modular PSU here, but it is the same size of the original.
> 
> Sideview shows the Swiftech Apogee Drive II cpu-bloc+pump combo - Rear mounted is Aquaro 5lt. SSD can be seen to the left. Another one is below the radiator.


I was just checking the same pics out and starting to brainstorm. This is going to be fun and challenging. Especially trying to get the really tight bends on acrylic in this area. Im thinking that Im going to sue the Bitspower hardline tubing. It has the thinnest walls and is good for tight bends in small areas.


----------



## bcrice03

Just wanted to update that I was able to get 4.9GHz at 1.33 Volts on my 4690K! Max temps on 3 of the cores were approaching 80C (+5C ambient) during the Prime small FFTs test. Will back it down to 4.8 or 4.7 for a longer term OC. I was also able to boot up and start running Prime95 at 5.0GHz before I blue screened







. Very happy with this chip!


----------



## Eggroll40k

Just adding my rig to the owners thread









The Core V1 is my first itx build (I've since acquired a EVGA Hadron Air which I'm building a custom water loop into and waiting on another Hadro Hydro as well). This case is now my main rig given the flexibility and potential. Thanks to some other posters here (especially Darron) I've been inspired to water cool the Core V1 as well. Going to order some parts from PPC and will post updates soon. For now, here's what I have:




Haven't done much changes to the case yet - only added the case feet and a RED LED vandal switch.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Haven't done much changes to the case yet - only added the case feet and a RED LED vandal switch.


Hadron air conrade!
The hadron air was my first build, and i decided to move on to the core v1 mainly because of the too loud psu. I've tried many solutions, even changed the psu fan for 2x40mm noctua, but no sucess...
This vandal power button, you got only the button or button+power cord to link it direct to the mobo?
And where did you get it? I was thinking about changing this button these days because i think it makes too much noise when you have to hit it to power the system.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Hadron air conrade!
> The hadron air was my first build, and i decided to move on to the core v1 mainly because of the too loud psu. I've tried many solutions, even changed the psu fan for 2x40mm noctua, but no sucess...
> This vandal power button, you got only the button or button+power cord to link it direct to the mobo?
> And where did you get it? I was thinking about changing this button these days because i think it makes too much noise when you have to hit it to power the system.


I saw you hadron pics from the owners thread. Do you still have it or is it sold? I don't mind the psu so far but I haven't tried putting in a high end gfx card yet. I'm thinking about getting a 970 which should be less power hungry and smaller so that there's better airflow. I'll post pics in that thread once I make some progress.

The vandal button is connected to the power button so I can use it to turn on the computer. I hate the normal switch that comes with the V1. They felt cheap and were easy to push by accident. The LED on the vandal switch is connected to the mb power header so its lit when the computer is on. To get it installed I had to cut away the top half of the front header pcb which means the normal led and reset switches no longer work but I don't care about those.

I got my switch from performance pcs. Its a vandal momentary 22mm red led switch. Should be able to get it from most custom computer shops.


----------



## ALLTEVIR

Adding my rig to the owners Club


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Just adding my rig to the owners thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Core V1 is my first itx build (I've since acquired a EVGA Hadron Air which I'm building a custom water loop into and waiting on another Hadro Hydro as well). This case is now my main rig given the flexibility and potential. Thanks to some other posters here (especially Darron) I've been inspired to water cool the Core V1 as well. Going to order some parts from PPC and will post updates soon. For now, here's what I have:
> Haven't done much changes to the case yet - only added the case feet and a RED LED vandal switch.


Thank you very much








That vandal looks awesome. I'm definently going to go look for one









I looked at that EVGA Hadron Air as well. Looks really nice. I skipped it due to non-atx PSU as I wanted a fan-less one with enough power to drive whatever I wanted.


----------



## mistergopez

is there a consensus or a top 3 on what would be a great cooler either air or aio water for this case? Goals would be temperature, price, then noise

Pretty much just deciding on the cooler and GPU at this moment

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $199.00)
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $80.00)
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (Purchased For $99.99)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 280 3GB DUAL-X Video Card ($172.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $39.04)
Power Supply: XFX TS 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $24.99)


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> is there a consensus or a top 3 on what would be a great cooler either air or aio water for this case? Goals would be temperature, price, then noise
> 
> Pretty much just deciding on the cooler and GPU at this moment


Don't think there is a consensus, nor a top 3. At least not in this thread - I have read all posts.

If you want more cooling for less Money and don't mind noise, then aircooling is allmost always the way to go. If for no other reason than the fan from Graphics Card is going to be loud compared to any watercoolingoption you choose (unless you pick a smaller gfx like my 750 ti)

The standard 200mm moves a lot of air, and cools very well. It is (in my subjective opinion) very very noisy. Lots of people don't think it is bad, so hard to state facts on it

If you want a new hobby I can recommend watercooling it. Lots of AIOs can be customized these days to later include Graphics Card and such.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALLTEVIR*
> 
> Adding my rig to the owners Club


Is the Noctua NH-D15 in there??
How did it fit in high?


----------



## svictorcc

This is a alpha beta alpha beta test rsrsrs!
the rads fits in nicely, but they are verry slim (magicool G2 120x27mm).
The scythle fan is just to have an idea, because that space can fit 120x15mm or, if you squeeze a little, 120x20mm fans. 120x25mm fans will not fit for sure.
To make this 100% functional i'll have to drill some more holes to vent and mounting rads properly.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> This is a alpha beta alpha beta test rsrsrs!
> the rads fits in nicely, but they are verry slim (magicool G2 120x27mm).
> The scythle fan is just to have an idea, because that space can fit 120x15mm or, if you squeeze a little, 120x20mm fans. 120x25mm fans will not fit for sure.
> To make this 100% functional i'll have to drill some more holes to vent and mounting rads properly.


Looks good. Can't wait to see it when done. Instead of cutting up the panel a lot you could use a piece of acrylic plate or something like it instead. Just a thought.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Instead of cutting up the panel a lot you could use a piece of acrylic plate or something like it instead. Just a thought.


You mean to make an acrylic side panel properly customized to mount this rads?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> You mean to make an acrylic side panel properly customized to mount this rads?


Yea. Just a Square (almost Square) piece with a hole in each corner for a screw/bolt to go through to fix it to the cabinet side. Then make holes for the radiators as needed.


----------



## mistergopez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Don't think there is a consensus, nor a top 3. At least not in this thread - I have read all posts.
> 
> If you want more cooling for less Money and don't mind noise, then aircooling is allmost always the way to go. If for no other reason than the fan from Graphics Card is going to be loud compared to any watercoolingoption you choose (unless you pick a smaller gfx like my 750 ti)
> 
> The standard 200mm moves a lot of air, and cools very well. It is (in my subjective opinion) very very noisy. Lots of people don't think it is bad, so hard to state facts on it
> 
> If you want a new hobby I can recommend watercooling it. Lots of AIOs can be customized these days to later include Graphics Card and such.


will air provide enough cooling to OC to ~4.0 ish ghz


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> This is a alpha beta alpha beta test rsrsrs!
> the rads fits in nicely, but they are verry slim (magicool G2 120x27mm).
> The scythle fan is just to have an idea, because that space can fit 120x15mm or, if you squeeze a little, 120x20mm fans. 120x25mm fans will not fit for sure.
> To make this 100% functional i'll have to drill some more holes to vent and mounting rads properly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking forward to seeing this mod. How do you find the scythe fan? I have the 120 and 100mm scythes that I'm trying to fit in for my Hadron Air build. They run a bit noisy.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> will air provide enough cooling to OC to ~4.0 ish ghz


Depending on the cooler (and chip used), Air should do just fine. I am using the Cryorig R1 with a very low fan speed, and my G3258 @ 4.2 ghz tops out at 55C while folding. With good airflow, and a nice cooler I'd think your i5 should do just fine at 4.0ghz


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this mod. How do you find the scythe fan? I have the 120 and 100mm scythes that I'm trying to fit in for my Hadron Air build. They run a bit noisy.


This fans are available at performance pcs, in many rpm models.
I got the "low noise" version, 1200rpm, but they had the "ultra low" versions, that are 800rpm.
I haven't tested this fans yet (got 3x for about 8,99 each in a promo day).
Actually i think i'll keep yhis fans as a "backup", i pretend to use the 120x15 CoolerMaster XtraFlo or the 120x20 yate loon.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> will air provide enough cooling to OC to ~4.0 ish ghz


Eggroll40k allready gave you a good answer, but I'd just like to add that if you can do it in another case, you can do it in this case. It is way better ventialted than most. Only (normally the only) limiting factor is the height of CPU cooler if we are talking air.


----------



## mistergopez

https://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC14CS.html

Has a clearance of 140mm, if I put the vent panel on the top of the case, would this work well or should I take off the top fan or just get a slimmer cooler alltogether


----------



## mistergopez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALLTEVIR*
> 
> Adding my rig to the owners Club


what cooler is that? is the top panel off?
looks like a phanteks tc14PE which is 172mm so I think the top is off


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> what cooler is that? is the top panel off?
> looks like a phanteks tc14PE which is 172mm so I think the top is off


I think you're right.
This build also matches the nike tennis =)
There is only clearence for very low profile ram sticks... not sure about the gfx pci-e...


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> https://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC14CS.html
> 
> Has a clearance of 140mm, if I put the vent panel on the top of the case, would this work well or should I take off the top fan or just get a slimmer cooler alltogether


Tbh, i wouldn't go for this kind of cooler.
If i may suggest, look at the new noctua nh-u9s, i already had the older model in a hadron air case and it worked very well.


----------



## mistergopez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Tbh, i wouldn't go for this kind of cooler.
> If i may suggest, look at the new noctua nh-u9s, i already had the older model in a hadron air case and it worked very well.


Great suggestion

I'm now torn between the Noctua NH-U9S and the NH-D9L =| any feedback between them...they look the same according to reviews not sure what the difference is


----------



## taikiat

I decided on the Core V1 for my first build as well since I wanted something compact yet not too uncompromising on ability. The results is as follows!

Processor: i5-4460 because I don't forsee myself overclocking
Mobo: Gigabyte H97 N Wifi, mITX and integrated wifi plus good reviews was the draw for me.
GPU: Zotac GTX 970. The only 970 that fell within my budget. Able to handle most games for now and probably for the coming years. Will overclock if needed.
PSU: Seasonic M12ii 620W, modular and stable.
RAM: G.skill Ripjaws X (4 Gb x 2) 1600 Mhz CL9 because 8Gb and 1600 Mhz is about what I need and what the mobo can handle.
SSD: Crucial MX 100 256 Gb for my OS and games
HDD: WD 1TB Caviar Blue 7200 rpm for all other data

Coolermaster 80mm standard fans because I can't find 80mm LED fans in my country (Singapore) any more.
DIY LED strips because I found some lying around.

Need some advice if I should swap out the 200mm stock fan for an LED fan for more effect. Would want to retain enough CFM to cool the case. Any recommendations?


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> Great suggestion
> 
> I'm now torn between the Noctua NH-U9S and the NH-D9L =| any feedback between them...they look the same according to reviews not sure what the difference is


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/noctua_nh_d9l_and_nh_u9s_cpu_cooler_review,11.html

NH-U9S for sure is better.


----------



## mistergopez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/noctua_nh_d9l_and_nh_u9s_cpu_cooler_review,11.html
> 
> NH-U9S for sure is better.


And then I screwed the pooch and got a Noctua NH-C14 instead =\. 130mm height with 2x140mm fans...will be massive but I read it fits..


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> And then I screwed the pooch and got a Noctua NH-C14 instead =\. 130mm height with 2x140mm fans...will be massive but I read it fits..


Great choice!
I didn't knew that this cooler fit the core v1.


----------



## hansip87

Hi all, First post here, May i join?









I have used Core V1 for about 3-4 months and to be honest, it's really a bang for the buck case. It's so cheap but all the best design for the value is inside.

My build:
i3770k @ 4.3Ghz
MSI Z77IA-E53
MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4 OC
8GB Gskill RAM DDR3 PC1600 @2133 Mhz
Sandisk Extreme 2 SSD 256GB
WD Black 500GB RAID 1
Seasonic X750
Thermalright AXP 100 + Scythe GT
Self Made LED Strip

Used to be full ATX computer but when the momboard got broke, i dig small cases so with my 3770k is still as good as new, i went for MSI ITX board back then but with my old NZXT Tempest Evo, really dig between Prodigy M and Corsair 250D but then this came out and i didn't look back









Had difficulties to install the PCI-e power cable on that humongous GTX 980 board, but in the end with slight entry angle no case mod needed, in fact, the case metal body plate is right between the PCIe power plugs location.










Spoiler: My Rig


----------



## jesp15

welcome to the club!








nice sweet build you have.
good thing the gpu fits


----------



## jakes

I'm hoping someone can help.

I'm really interested in a gaming build using a Core V1. However, I have a Gainward GTX 970 Phantom that I want to use. It has a 2.5 slot cooler. All I can find is that the case will fit full size graphics cards, which I assume is generally referring to the length. The extra half slot means that the cooler extends about 12mm (1/2") past the edge of the standard dual-slot backplate.

Having looked at pictures of the back of the case, I think there's a small possibility the extra might sit in behind the corner of the case, but I'm not sure if there's sufficient clearance in there - at the very least I assume it would be sitting right up against the side panel. It's short enough that the body of the card will all fit in the interior of the case - it's just the width that's at issue.

I'd really appreciate if anyone is using a 2.5 slot video card could confirm if it fits, or approx how much extra space there is between a standard dual slot card and the side? Otherwise, I guess I'll have to start looking for other case options.


----------



## hansip87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakes*
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help.
> 
> I'm really interested in a gaming build using a Core V1. However, I have a Gainward GTX 970 Phantom that I want to use. It has a 2.5 slot cooler. All I can find is that the case will fit full size graphics cards, which I assume is generally referring to the length. The extra half slot means that the cooler extends about 12mm (1/2") past the edge of the standard dual-slot backplate.
> 
> Having looked at pictures of the back of the case, I think there's a small possibility the extra might sit in behind the corner of the case, but I'm not sure if there's sufficient clearance in there - at the very least I assume it would be sitting right up against the side panel. It's short enough that the body of the card will all fit in the interior of the case - it's just the width that's at issue.
> 
> I'd really appreciate if anyone is using a 2.5 slot video card could confirm if it fits, or approx how much extra space there is between a standard dual slot card and the side? Otherwise, I guess I'll have to start looking for other case options.


I have searched on the same topic like yours, but it was Palit one. And this image (even though different case and a GTX 980) is more or less what you'll gonna find if you install that Gainward VGA, considering Palit uses 2.25 to 2.5 slot width cooler.



The Short body (GTX 670 standard length) should mean no length clearance issue with this case. It is gonna be a problem if the length exceeds 250mm. (The front end will collide with front frame)

my suggestion, stick with dual slot cooler for this case. MSI GTX 970 (any version) and Asus ones are definitely compatible.


----------



## jakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansip87*
> 
> my suggestion, stick with dual slot cooler for this case. MSI GTX 970 (any version) and Asus ones is definitely compatible.


Thanks for the reply. That picture suggests there wouldn't be enough clearance at the front of the case.

Another card isn't an option at this point, so I guess I'll start my search for a case again :-(


----------



## torojet

hey all, finally build my system















specs:
4670k secondhand
h81i,because z97i is too expensive and i can't afford it








2x4 gskill ripjaws 1600mhz memory
thermaltake tr2 800w,it's nonmodular but i managed to build it clearly i think








gtx760,secondhand, i will upgrade this card to amd300 series or gtx970 in next year when i got money
1tb caviar black hdd
120gb samsung evo 840

but i got question.without load my cpu goes around 35-45C degrees.while playing it goes up to 75-80.which cooler should i use?i have low budget but i can afford *noctua l9i or cooler master hyper tx3*.which is better?or should i go water cooling?but it's too hard to buy because i'm low on budget.

also which 80mm fan should i use for the back?

and lastly,where can i buy dust filters?c'mon there is no such thing on internet


----------



## fragula69

Nice. Like the paint job! Cool lights too.


----------



## the_xpert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tt-Shannon*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just an update that the side window panel is now available separate on the Tt Store.
> 
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?k=195&a=1932


I want to get another mesh panel. Not a hard covered panel that restricts air flow


----------



## bobbywaff

And now for something slightly different...

I present my first build, The Bean Machine.




Spoiler: Warning: Beans!












Specs:

Intel Core i5 4590
Cryorig C1
MSI GTX970 Twin Frozr
Silverstone Strider Gold 550w
Gigabyte H97n WIFI
2x4gb Kingston Hyper X
Crucial M550 512gb SSD
WD Caviar Blue 1TB HD
NZXT Hue

First ever build, first ever mod. Still a WIP.

NZXT Hue fits pretty snug into the gap on the left as long as you take out one of the drive bays. Added 12mm standoffs to keep it at the right level.

Amateur hour over here, you can see the case isnt in the best condition from my dodgy attempt at modding the case. There are a few extra drill holes and a noticable cut . At some point I will make some shorter cables and sleeve them aswell. Planning on fixing the cut and the extra holes, and repainting/jellybeaning when I sleeve my cables because its a hassle to take apart with the cooler. Shoutout to whoever I saw using a Cryorig C1 on this thread.

Rest of the pics


http://imgur.com/ItRWH


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbywaff*
> 
> And now for something slightly different...
> 
> I present my first build, The Bean Machine.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Intel Core i5 4590
> Cryorig C1
> MSI GTX970 Twin Frozr
> Silverstone Strider Gold 550w
> Gigabyte H97n WIFI
> 2x4gb Kingston Hyper X
> Crucial M550 512gb SSD
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB HD
> NZXT Hue
> 
> First ever build, first ever mod. Still a WIP.
> 
> NZXT Hue fits pretty snug into the gap on the left as long as you take out one of the drive bays. Added 12mm standoffs to keep it at the right level.
> 
> Amateur hour over here, you can see the case isnt in the best condition from my dodgy attempt at modding the case. There are a few extra drill holes and a noticable cut . At some point I will make some shorter cables and sleeve them aswell. Planning on fixing the cut and the extra holes, and repainting/jellybeaning when I sleeve my cables because its a hassle to take apart with the cooler. Shoutout to whoever I saw using a Cryorig C1 on this thread.
> 
> Rest of the pics
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ItRWH


Very nice








Wish I could paint some. Just a bit.. without it looking like spilled... something.


----------



## AlderonnX

Any thoughts about including the Core V21 (matx) in this club as well? I just ordered one and it doesn't look like a club has been made. Seeing as they are so close in style I thought I might ask here.

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## wiggins

Do it up buddy. It's a nice case. Just too big for a non water cooler


----------



## kcedre

Hi there i've an issue with my CORE V1 : the USB3 header has nerver worked

Everything (USB key, keypad, mouse or anything else ) is an unknown device (Mobo is fine, tested with 3 differents MB and with the USB3 header of a SUGO SG05)

I've contacted TT europe without any response and i cant find the spare part to replace it

Can anyone help ?

Someone from TT how read this thread ?

thx


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcedre*
> 
> Hi there i've an issue with my CORE V1 : the USB3 header has nerver worked
> 
> Everything (USB key, keypad, mouse or anything else ) is an unknown device (Mobo is fine, tested with 3 differents MB and with the USB3 header of a SUGO SG05)
> 
> I've contacted TT europe without any response and i cant find the spare part to replace it
> 
> Can anyone help ?
> 
> Someone from TT how read this thread ?
> 
> thx


There are no Electronics in the USB3 headers. It is just a bunch of wires to your motherboard really. You can look for obvious loose wires, and bent pins.
Aside from physcial damage to the header, wires or plugs, my bet is on your motherboard being faulty, or you need to manually install drivers.

*Have you remembered to install chipset drivers for your USB3 ports?*

My old SUGO SG05 did not have USB3. But maybe a new version has USB3 instead of USB2?


----------



## kcedre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> There are no Electronics in the USB3 headers. It is just a bunch of wires to your motherboard really. You can look for obvious loose wires, and bent pins.
> Aside from physcial damage to the header, wires or plugs, my bet is on your motherboard being faulty, or you need to manually install drivers.
> 
> *Have you remembered to install chipset drivers for your USB3 ports?*
> 
> My old SUGO SG05 did not have USB3. But maybe a new version has USB3 instead of USB2?


thank you for your answer,

yes i have the USB3 version of the SG5 and the header works fine on my actual MB (EVGA Z87 stinger) with every drivers up to date

i don't know any USB KEY or mouse that need a driver to work since windows XP (i'm on seven actually)

in fact the header from the COREV1 have never worked and i tested it with 2 differents MB (asrock z77e itx and lastly the EVGA)
i can't see any damage on the wire

i ordered this that works great but it doesnt fit the front support
http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_82942/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en

thermaltake support didnt answer :/


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcedre*
> 
> thank you for your answer,
> 
> yes i have the USB3 version of the SG5 and the header works fine on my actual MB (EVGA Z87 stinger) with every drivers up to date
> 
> i don't know any USB KEY or mouse that need a driver to work since windows XP (i'm on seven actually)
> 
> in fact the header from the COREV1 have never worked and i tested it with 2 differents MB (asrock z77e itx and lastly the EVGA)
> i can't see any damage on the wire
> 
> i ordered this that works great but it doesnt fit the front support
> http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_82942/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en
> 
> thermaltake support didnt answer :/


Tried dismounting the front I/O panel and see if you can see any visual damage?

Either way, you should contact the reseller and get an RMA on it. Not your job to get in touch with Thermaltake. Let the dealer do that


----------



## thankyoudilla

Hi guys! Complete noob here, but I'm proud to announce I've made my move from console back to the master race This will be my first pc build though! I know it's gonna be a challenge with the V1 but it should be fun. Here are the specs I've gone with:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS2X CPU Cooler
Motherboard: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB Dual-X Video Card
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: EVGA 500W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply

My question is, in terms of cooling, what additional fans/exhaust should I get for the case? Again, I'm very new to building so I don't know if modding will be in the works unless I get a tutorial of some sort. All the parts should be in next week, and I plan on building sometime that weekend







. Any recommendations are much appreciated! I am on a bit of a budget, so if the fans are pretty cheap that'd be a plus!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thankyoudilla*
> 
> Hi guys! Complete noob here, but I'm proud to announce I've made my move from console back to the master race This will be my first pc build though! I know it's gonna be a challenge with the V1 but it should be fun. Here are the specs I've gone with:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS2X CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB Dual-X Video Card
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: EVGA 500W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply
> 
> My question is, in terms of cooling, what additional fans/exhaust should I get for the case? Again, I'm very new to building so I don't know if modding will be in the works unless I get a tutorial of some sort. All the parts should be in next week, and I plan on building sometime that weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any recommendations are much appreciated! I am on a bit of a budget, so if the fans are pretty cheap that'd be a plus!


Welcome to the master race!
We have cookies, pen, jackets, etc... =)
I wouldn't recommend any more fan for your config, this case already have a great 200mm front fan that moves a lot of air.
If you wanna a more aesthetic solution, a pair of 80mm led thermaltake fans in the back look awesome,and they're cheap.


----------



## mudblood72

Welcome all new comers!!! A big shout to all of you that have been from the start for keeping this going!!! Thank you!!! @AlderonnX I would like to keep these pages for the CORE V1, I hope that's Ok. Start a V21 club and see what happens. I think it would be successful!!!


----------



## AlderonnX

Ok, Cool with me. I figured I should ask.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thankyoudilla*
> 
> Hi guys! Complete noob here, but I'm proud to announce I've made my move from console back to the master race This will be my first pc build though! I know it's gonna be a challenge with the V1 but it should be fun. Here are the specs I've gone with:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS2X CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB Dual-X Video Card
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: EVGA 500W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply
> 
> My question is, in terms of cooling, what additional fans/exhaust should I get for the case? Again, I'm very new to building so I don't know if modding will be in the works unless I get a tutorial of some sort. All the parts should be in next week, and I plan on building sometime that weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any recommendations are much appreciated! I am on a bit of a budget, so if the fans are pretty cheap that'd be a plus!


Welcome weclome! Congrats on picking the Core V1 as a return build chasis. It's one of the easier chasis to work with since all the panels come off for easy access to the components. As svictorcc mentioned, you don't need any additional fans - the 200mm front intake fan moves enough air to keep all your components cool. The components you listed won't get that hot and it's better not to put in more fans so you can maintain a positive pressure for dust control.


----------



## palakon

Hi, this is my V1 build:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4970k
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U9S
Motherboard: MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung EVO 850 250GB
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB 100 Million Edition Video Card
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair RM 750W 80+ Gold

Pics here:
mITX


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palakon*
> 
> Hi, this is my V1 build:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4970k
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U9S
> Motherboard: MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3-2133 Memory
> Storage: Samsung EVO 850 250GB
> Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB 100 Million Edition Video Card
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair RM 750W 80+ Gold
> 
> Pics here:
> mITX


That's a beast!!! Niec Rig!!! Hopefully soon mine will be that powerful!!!


----------



## bnj119

Hi.

im planning to build a gaming v1

G3258
msi itx (couldn't find asus itx aside fom impact here in ph)
Asus gtx 960
fury 8gb
cm vs750w
samsung 850 evo 250gb ssd..

Not planning to OC cos i dont know how yet.. Do i still need to put a cpu cooler? I would b playing mosty diablo 3, csgo, lol, guild wars2 and tf2..

Might buy an i5 dowm the road and gtx 980..

Ps can a deepcool fiend shark cooler fit in the case?


----------



## planetcorgi

Hey guys, I've read through this whole thread and am still confused about optimal airflow configuration for my case. Right now I have a Corsair AIO H75 liquid cooler for my CPU that comes with two 120mm fans, which I have in the standard push pull config with my radiator as an intake. I took out the 200mm stock fan. The pump part of the AIO is connected to the CPU fan pin connector, while the two fans are connected via a splitter to the chassis fan pin connector. I believe only the CPU fan pin connector has PVM, so the fans are not auto adjusting according to load, which is quite unfortunate. I'm not sure how to remedy this.

So what options do I have here, and what config would make the most sense? I see a lot of posts here with an AIO intake, 2 80mm fans in the back as exhaust, and a 120mm fan on the side as an additional exhaust. Is this actually helping air flow (could it possibly be hindering it?). For example, I hear that you want positive air pressure, which I currently have with 120mm intake and no exhaust. If I add 2 80mm exhausts, I will have negative air pressure (by 40 mm). However, if I replace one of the 120mms in the push pull with the stock 200mm and install 2 60mms, I will have positive air pressure by 40mm.

Am I making sense here? I want to open this for discussion.


----------



## kcedre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Tried dismounting the front I/O panel and see if you can see any visual damage?
> 
> Either way, you should contact the reseller and get an RMA on it. Not your job to get in touch with Thermaltake. Let the dealer do that


I would let the dealer but his answer was to contact Thermaltake ([email protected])

but since no answer from TT :/


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcedre*
> 
> I would let the dealer but his answer was to contact Thermaltake ([email protected])
> 
> but since no answer from TT :/


They are just trying to evade responsibility I guess.

In Denmark at least, the retailerALWAYS hold the responsibility towards the buyer. The retailer can then get refund, or whatever, from the manufacturer afterwards.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planetcorgi*
> 
> Hey guys, I've read through this whole thread and am still confused about optimal airflow configuration for my case. Right now I have a Corsair AIO H75 liquid cooler for my CPU that comes with two 120mm fans, which I have in the standard push pull config with my radiator as an intake. I took out the 200mm stock fan. The pump part of the AIO is connected to the CPU fan pin connector, while the two fans are connected via a splitter to the chassis fan pin connector. I believe only the CPU fan pin connector has PVM, so the fans are not auto adjusting according to load, which is quite unfortunate. I'm not sure how to remedy this.
> 
> So what options do I have here, and what config would make the most sense? I see a lot of posts here with an AIO intake, 2 80mm fans in the back as exhaust, and a 120mm fan on the side as an additional exhaust. Is this actually helping air flow (could it possibly be hindering it?). For example, I hear that you want positive air pressure, which I currently have with 120mm intake and no exhaust. If I add 2 80mm exhausts, I will have negative air pressure (by 40 mm). However, if I replace one of the 120mms in the push pull with the stock 200mm and install 2 60mms, I will have positive air pressure by 40mm.
> 
> Am I making sense here? I want to open this for discussion.


Positive and negative pressure is really not a point with this case (not any standard case really) as it is totally filled up with holes.

If you want to take advantage of positive pressure you *MUST* have full control over where the air can enter and get out or you have no control over airflow at all. It might get in through the fan, and then fizzle out just below the fan, or below the Motherboard and not cool the board itself at all.

I have yet to see any case that wasn't very heavily modded that could use pressure control to any degree at all.

Idea with positive pressure is that dust stays out, but it really doesn't. It catches on all the small nooks and edges in there and you don't know where the air goes with just one big intake fan and a case full of holes.


----------



## planetcorgi

Hey Darron, this completely makes sense, I can't believe I overlooked something so simple. So case pressure is not an factor then. Since that is the case, what is point of even setting up the push pull radiator as intake? And as to my other question about general airflow, what guidelines should one follow when deciding to install additional fans (such as 2 80mms?).


----------



## Ferensz

Hi all,

I've just decided to change my good old xbox 360 to an itx pc instead of a new gen console. It was important to be as small as it can, but try to stay on low budget. I mean close to a price of a ps4. Of course I couldn't but it worth that extra money because this little bastard far better







.


I thought the cpu cooler would be too big and there will be some problem with the video card installation, but fortunately everything fits.





Of course i had some issue during the process. It was so long ago when I tried to create a pc from individual parts (i was a console gamer).
I accidently droped my processor to the motherboard socket from about 2 cm high. So 3-4 pins bended and i was shocked, how could i be such a lame.








After some research i found the solution. A magnifying glass and a size 0,5 mechanical pencil. The little pins could fit in the mechanical pencil (without the load of course) so you can bend them back to their original position.
Injured


Restored


I think the 200mm fan on the front of the house is too noisy. (thermaltake said on the package of the v1 its 13dB but i think its not true)
Its a 3 pin fan (no pwm) but I wouldn't like to throw it out, so i bought this little fan controller. (its a manual potmeter),


I put it inside the case because i do not want to change the rpm, i just wanted to lower the original 800 rpm a bit lower and stay it there. (now its about 400 and there is silent in the room). And the temperature never goes too high so the cpu cooler (which is always on 1000 rpm so it silent too) and a 400 rpm front fan more than enough.

Sorry for my English


----------



## iustinn

Hi guys,

Short, I am the happy owner of a Core V1 (moving from a 10year full tower to this makes me laugh every time I see my old case
I will post pictures soon (build is not finished,still testing stuff), but I did some testings and I am a little unhappy with one aspect, maybe some of you could give me a hint ...

Problem: a little high CPU temps *on an open bench*, and planning in putting the case inside a closed cabinet (picture) without a back and front glass with multiple wholes, so it will probably get even hotter








(I don't want vent's all over the place ...)

Thermaltake Core V1
Asus Z97i-plus
*i5 4590*
8GB DDR3 HyperX 1600
1x SSD
*Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B* with AS5 (tried applying the paste using both line and grain methods..same result)

So, nothing special, testing with Prime95, after 5min the temp reaches 77 C (it idles at around 40 C)
The flat 120mm fan spins at around 1720 RPM (as reported by the MB) and makes a lot o noise!
(all heat-pipes are equally warm , but much colder then the chipset for ex. witch i think is the hottest thing, can't keep my finger on it for more then 4sec)

Now, as i read a lot of reviews, 77C is not bad for this CPU but using the stock cooler! The Shuriken2 is reported/reviewed a lot and offers around 17-20 degrees UNDER the stock coolers ...

I was thinking in buying a standard 120mm fan, but will that make a noticeable difference or only 2-3 degrees?
Thank you!

PS: The only thing not "done by the book) is that I didn't use the backplate, since it was pushing hard on some MB stuff on the back. I used just the screws and some small round flat and hard rubber fittings to protect the mobo. It is very hard screwed, applying more pressure makes me a little uncomfortable


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Hi guys,
> So, nothing special, testing with Prime95, after 5min the temp reaches 77 C (it idles at around 40 C)
> The flat 120mm fan spins at around 1720 RPM (as reported by the MB) and makes a lot o noise!
> (all heat-pipes are equally warm , but much colder then the chipset for ex. witch i think is the hottest thing, can't keep my finger on it for more then 4sec)
> 
> Now, as i read a lot of reviews, 77C is not bad for this CPU but using the stock cooler! The Shuriken2 is reported/reviewed a lot and offers around 17-20 degrees UNDER the stock coolers ...


Those temps are NOT ok. You should really remove your cooler and check the thermal paste on the CPU to see if you had a level Mount.

Sounds like the heatsink is mounted wrong. Especially since it doesn't even get warm.
edit: wrong can be anything from too much or too Little paste, skewed mounting, forgotten piece of protective plastic under the cooler etc.


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Those temps are NOT ok. You should really remove your cooler and check the thermal paste on the CPU to see if you had a level Mount.
> 
> Sounds like the heatsink is mounted wrong. Especially since it doesn't even get warm.
> edit: wrong can be anything from too much or too Little paste, skewed mounting, forgotten piece of protective plastic under the cooler etc.


The cooler and heatpipes are warm, but not hot (like the chipset cooler) - it looks ok, if the core is ~75c, the upper heatpipes to be just worm.
No protective plastics for sure, but will unmount everything and check the paste/reapply
I read that versions of Prime95 over 1.6x for this CPU's get them unrealistically hot (something about TSX?), will also check with an older version.
How about a taller 120mm fan? do you think that will make a big difference ?

Thank's a lot!

PS: just found a similar build cpu/cooler combo ( https://pcpartpicker.com/b/GF9WGX ) and with a even bigger/better cooler and larger fan ( Thermalright AXP-200), his CPU went to 80c!
He than installed the Scythe but did not report back new temps...

Makes me think about all those reviews being inaccurate/biased ?...


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> PS: The only thing not "done by the book) is that I didn't use the backplate, since it was pushing hard on some MB stuff on the back. I used just the screws and some small round flat and hard rubber fittings to protect the mobo. It is very hard screwed, applying more pressure makes me a little uncomfortable


The backplate shouldn't affect things as the motherboard is mounted horizontally in the Core V1. Backplates are more useful if you're using a huge heatsink that's mounted vertically which will then allow the pressure to be distributed more evenly.

I agree with Darron in that your heatsink might not be mounted correctly. If you still have the stock heatsink from your intel chip, try using that to establish a baseline to determine if the heatsink is the issue or not.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> PS: just found a similar build cpu/cooler combo ( https://pcpartpicker.com/b/GF9WGX ) and with a even bigger/better cooler and larger fan ( Thermalright AXP-200), his CPU went to 80c!
> He than installed the Scythe but did not report back new temps...
> 
> Makes me think about all those reviews being inaccurate/biased ?...


I might have been too quick to say the temps weren't ok. I do still think you should check if it is mounted properly though.

It's tough to compare temperatures from board to board. They can vary wildy due to the sensors used, placement on the board and a million other Things.
Combine those factors with the fact that CPU temperatures doesn't really measure straight out temperature, but rather do a reading and match it up against a tCase or junction table. Where the actual table used is easily very different from board (temp sensor) to board.

Your temperature reading might show yours to be 5c hotter than it really is, while the guy you compare your system to is actually reading 5c cooler than it is. That will make for a 10c difference. And this is not a far fetched example.

A good read on temperatures if you are technically minded:
Processor Operation Temperature FAQ
http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-033342.htm


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Short, I am the happy owner of a Core V1 (moving from a 10year full tower to this makes me laugh every time I see my old case
> I will post pictures soon (build is not finished,still testing stuff), but I did some testings and I am a little unhappy with one aspect, maybe some of you could give me a hint ...
> 
> Problem: a little high CPU temps *on an open bench*, and planning in putting the case inside a closed cabinet (picture) without a back and front glass with multiple wholes, so it will probably get even hotter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't want vent's all over the place ...)
> 
> Thermaltake Core V1
> Asus Z97i-plus
> *i5 4590*
> 8GB DDR3 HyperX 1600
> 1x SSD
> *Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B* with AS5 (tried applying the paste using both line and grain methods..same result)
> 
> So, nothing special, testing with Prime95, after 5min the temp reaches 77 C (it idles at around 40 C)
> The flat 120mm fan spins at around 1720 RPM (as reported by the MB) and makes a lot o noise!
> (all heat-pipes are equally warm , but much colder then the chipset for ex. witch i think is the hottest thing, can't keep my finger on it for more then 4sec)
> 
> Now, as i read a lot of reviews, 77C is not bad for this CPU but using the stock cooler! The Shuriken2 is reported/reviewed a lot and offers around 17-20 degrees UNDER the stock coolers ...
> 
> I was thinking in buying a standard 120mm fan, but will that make a noticeable difference or only 2-3 degrees?
> Thank you!
> 
> PS: The only thing not "done by the book) is that I didn't use the backplate, since it was pushing hard on some MB stuff on the back. I used just the screws and some small round flat and hard rubber fittings to protect the mobo. It is very hard screwed, applying more pressure makes me a little uncomfortable


The guides here recommend not to use Prime 95 when stability testing on Haswell, it's to do with the new AVX instruction sets. the CPU automatically pushes extra voltage through when running the small FFT's I believe. Basically those temperartures are not unusual when using Prime with Haswell even at stock, nothing to worry about


----------



## iustinn

Hi, well, took all apart and checked everything - Conclusions:

The i5 4590 runs a little hot.
I had check the thermal paste (AS5) and it was looking evenly spread - photo.
I did use the backplate and it allowed me to screw things a little tighter.
I added some rubber spacers for the fan - don't know if it made a difference in temps but it did a little in noise levels! - photo.
The thing with Prime95 and AVX instructions set does NOT apply to me - voltages remained defaults and constant.
Temperature was measured using HWmonitor and core temp , both reported the same temps.

1. Intel burn test, CPU fan running at maximum speed (1800 RPM), front fan @ 650rpm, case closed, ambient temp @around 24-25c
30min - max temp 68, avg. 52, voltage 1.039v
(funny thing here, running the cpu fan as low as 1300 RPM did NOT made any difference ??)

2. Prime95, maximum heat, fan running at maximum speed (1800 RPM), front fan @ 650rpm, case closed, ambient temp @around 24-25c
30min - max temp 75, avg. 62.5c , voltage 1.024v

Oh, I did use a digital thermometer and the upper heatpipes were within 5-8 degrees of the reported software temp.

3. Now, to simulate "a little" of a more stressful environment, i did covered both side panels







- photo.
30min - max temp 75, avg. 62.5c , voltage 1.024v - so did not made any difference.

However, stopping the front fan, pushed the temps to 84c in about 10min.

With Both CPU and front fan running @ *500*RPM (controlled by asus mobo/software, witch is the best i've seen by the way) the CPU idle @ 38-40c and you can't hear a thing.
Make the CPU fan run @ 1000RPM (still really quiet) and it idles @ 36c

*So* coming from i5 2500k , in a full tower, and with a cooler twice as large + a big suspended fan (KillerWhale), that was around 30-34 idle and 64c @full load, I conclude that this tiny little cooler is not bad at all! I mean, the fan looks like a joke to me, something to put in a laptop or something.

I am however curious if a normal fan (like a corsair 120 high airflow) will make any major improvements, and also, how will everything behave in a closed wooden desk...


----------



## ALLTEVIR

My Core V1...


----------



## iustinn

Nice artistic photo








Love the carpet! Oh, there is also a case









What do you use it for ? I'm just curious ...


----------



## kcedre

i thin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> I am however curious if a normal fan (like a corsair 120 high airflow) will make any major improvements, and also, how will everything behave in a closed wooden desk...


i think you should put a 25mm fan on your CPU cooler


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALLTEVIR*
> 
> My Core V1...


No info?
Doesn't really tell anything except you use White sleeving I guess...


----------



## iustinn

Any recommendations for a good 120mm fan to put on top of the little fellow?

- Decent RPM range
- Low noise at medium-low speed with good airflow, but to be able to push hard when needed
- Not noctua

Found this one Coolink SWiF2 120P, it would look interesting being neon-green in my all black case, but it has mixed reviews, from excellent to "middle of the pack"...


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Any recommendations for a good 120mm fan to put on top of the little fellow?
> 
> - Decent RPM range
> - Low noise at medium-low speed with good airflow, but to be able to push hard when needed
> - Not noctua
> 
> Found this one Coolink SWiF2 120P, it would look interesting being neon-green in my all black case, but it has mixed reviews, from excellent to "middle of the pack"...


Why not Noctua? The color?
They are the best fans you can possibly get.

I'll recommend the Noctua NF-F12 PWM


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Why not Noctua? The color?
> They are the best fans you can possibly get.
> 
> I'll recommend the Noctua NF-F12 PWM


Like I said, no noctua! (i was once a "noctua biased reviews believer" too ...)
I have more than 5 allover the place, all moderate - decent performance, not great in any way, and yes, they look like crap.

they are giveaways to anyone interested to come and pick them up!


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Like I said, no noctua! (i was once a "noctua biased reviews believer" too ...)
> I have more than 5 allover the place, all moderate - decent performance, not great in any way, and yes, they look like crap.
> they are giveaways to anyone interested to come and pick them up!


The ones on your Photo isn't exactly the high performer low noise types either









I don't give much for reviews. In the long run I only go by experience, which is why I recommended a specific Noctua model. The one I specified is meant to push air through obstructions like cooling fins, which is very usefull for cooling the CPU or in Watercooling. The parts you show are for general airflow - if I identify them correctly.

I don't know the Black ones.

Their (Noctua) industrial line looks nice though (In my opinion).


----------



## iustinn

Maybe..won't argue...just don't like them, at all. Not even the name








Now, about pushing air , you not only don't need high static pressure for cpu heatsink's is is NOT recommended! - you need high airflow for "air" cpu heatsink, and high static pressure for radiators since the fins density is much higher.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Maybe..won't argue...just don't like them, at all. Not even the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, about pushing air , you not only don't need high static pressure for cpu heatsink's is is NOT recommended! - you need high airflow for "air" cpu heatsink, and high static pressure for radiators since the fins density is much higher.


Actually, no. Static pressure optimized fans are useful for getting air through any kind of restriction, whether thats a rad, CPU cooler or a case intake through a mesh and filter. All CPU cooler fans from the top coolers use SP optimized versions.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Maybe..won't argue...just don't like them, at all. Not even the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, about pushing air , you not only don't need high static pressure for cpu heatsink's is is NOT recommended! - you need high airflow for "air" cpu heatsink, and high static pressure for radiators since the fins density is much higher.


High static pressure is *the only way to* go unless you just want general airflow. I really
wasn't trying to start an argument, but I offered up the best advice I could give you.

edit: I Wonder where the recommendations come from? From all practial experience (and I have a lot, profesionally) you pretty much always want high static pressure. Only place where it doesn't maktter is if you just want to move a lot of air though a computer case the size mid-tower and up.

I really _do understand_ if you don't want Noctua _due to the color though_. It might seem silly, but hey, lots of people (myselfs included) spends a lot of money on how our computer looks








My consideration is always performance over looks though. Most modders I know do it the other way around. Not wanting something because of a name is a tad silly though, and indicates something else is really going on









My small bag'o'fans - these are just the ones I havn't given to family and similar, or plain trashed.


When I first got the Core V1 I immediately took out the big fan and put in the 120mm Noctua. Later bought a 140mm industrial PWM version instead. I'd not really recommend them unless you have Means to dial them lower than the default 900rpm though. If you want silence as I do. If you can control the speed properly, they cool better than anything I have tried when considering the noise as well - I use a single 200mm radiator though. Worth mentioning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Actually, no. Static pressure optimized fans are useful for getting air through any kind of restriction, whether thats a rad, CPU cooler or a case intake through a mesh and filter. All CPU cooler fans from the top coolers use SP optimized versions.


Spot on


----------



## iustinn

ok.
PS: I drive a car that uses a lot of gas, expensive parts, so yes... taste comes 1st to me in every single thing.
you could give me a car that is called "crap",is faster, lower in price and works with air - i wouldn't buy it


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> ok.
> PS: I drive a car that uses a lot of gas, expensive parts, so yes... taste comes 1st to me in every single thing.
> you could give me a car that is called "crap",is faster, lower in price and works with air - i wouldn't buy it


iustinn. I commend you on sticking to your conviction.

However, what you seem to be doing is having bought the wrong kind of fan for the job and then judge the entire brand by your experience.
*
To use a car analogy:*
You have been told to get brand X because it gives a very smooth, silent ride. Sure, it is more expensive, but apart from giving a smooth and silent ride, it also runs far pr liter/gallon of fuel.

You go out and buy brand X car, and can't understand why your brand new car is very noisy, wobble up and Down and only run a fraction pr liter/gallon of what you expected.

Turns out you bought a 4x4 meant for very harsh environments when you really needed a car meant for long distance highway driving.

*The mistakes I often encounter:*
People read a very nice review of brand X then go out and buy a fan from Brand X but either doesn't pay attention to the model, or want to save some money, and buy a cheaper one.. same brand, so what does it matter?
People might also read a good review on a fan used for CPU cooling and don't understand why it doesn't give good airflow in the caseing. Or the reverse, buying an airflow fan, with Little astatic pressure to use for CPU or radiator cooling.
In all cases, the user is going to be hugely disappointed.


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Actually, no. Static pressure optimized fans are useful for getting air through any kind of restriction, whether thats a rad, CPU cooler or a case intake through a mesh and filter. All CPU cooler fans from the top coolers use SP optimized versions.


Almost missed your post... are you sure? You have some and able to confirm ? what models/brands?
I saw a lot of argument that usually HP fans are more suited for rads and for heatsinks not that great since 1-lower CFM, 2nd- blow the air at an angle, 3- more noise


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Almost missed your post... are you sure? You have some and able to confirm ? what models/brands?
> I saw a lot of argument that usually HP fans are more suited for rads and for heatsinks not that great since 1-lower CFM, 2nd- blow the air at an angle, 3- more noise


iustinn.
It is listed in ALL reviews worth anything.

*About HP fans being good:*
_Read my car analogy_. Saying one brand is good for your use in general is bound to fail horribly.
Do HP even make their own fans? Don't think so.
I have a microserver Gen8 from HP and it is noisy as hell compared to the effectiveness. It uses some proprietary plug, so can't very well change it though.

Do you Refer to HP or what brand when you mention "not that great since 1-lower CFM, 2nd- blow the air at an angle, 3- more noise"?
CFM Means absolutely nothing if the air is just reflected back from the grills it is trying to push the air through.

Edit:
I ended up making a fan-duct for my front fan in Core V1 as the air always try to find the easy way, meaning air didn't go through the radiator fins, but was reflected back. Dropped temperature by a lot.
See some of the later posts in my buildlog (signature) for details.

Buying super nice fan does nothing if it is used incorrectly, like having no fan duct or using a low CFM, high static fan as general airflow, or using a high CFM and low pressure fan on CPU coolers.
In both cases you are just getting noise instead of nice cooling.


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> iustinn. I commend you on sticking to your conviction.
> 
> However, what you seem to be doing is having bought the wrong kind of fan for the job and then judge the entire brand by your experience.
> *
> To use a car analogy:*
> You have been told to get brand X because it gives a very smooth, silent ride. Sure, it is more expensive, but apart from giving a smooth and silent ride, it also runs far pr liter/gallon of fuel.
> 
> You go out and buy brand X car, and can't understand why your brand new car is very noisy, wobble up and Down and only run a fraction pr liter/gallon of what you expected.
> 
> Turns out you bought a 4x4 meant for very harsh environments when you really needed a car meant for long distance highway driving.
> 
> *The mistakes I often encounter:*
> People read a very nice review of brand X then go out and buy a fan from Brand X but either doesn't pay attention to the model, or want to save some money, and buy a cheaper one.. same brand, so what does it matter?
> People might also read a good review on a fan used for CPU cooling and don't understand why it doesn't give good airflow in the caseing. Or the reverse, buying an airflow fan, with Little astatic pressure to use for CPU or radiator cooling.
> In all cases, the user is going to be hugely disappointed.


Can we end this please? - looks to me we are filling a thread about pc's/cases with nonsense!
I don't like a brand, end. Why are we even discussing that brand??

I say I don't like Noctua (for whatever reason) and you recommend Noctua?! WT*


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Can we end this please? - looks to me we are filling a thread about pc's/cases with nonsense!
> I don't like a brand, end. Why are we even discussing that brand??
> 
> I say I don't like Noctua (for whatever reason) and you recommend Noctua?! WT*


It is hugely relevant and not because of the brands involved.

I'll not shove something Down your throat, and not trying to. It is obvious you are rather misinformed . And not talking about Noctua brand, but fan usage for pc-cooling.
I don't mean it negatively towards you. I know I get things wrong now and then, and depend on the people around me to point it out, or I'll just continue going down a path based on bad reasoning.

About recommending something else than you asked for: I Work as a consultant, so I do it all the time. My job to point out better alternatives. Sorry if it annoyed you.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Can we end this please? - looks to me we are filling a thread about pc's/cases with nonsense!
> I don't like a brand, end. Why are we even discussing that brand??
> 
> I say I don't like Noctua (for whatever reason) and you recommend Noctua?! WT*


Since Noctua isn't an option, i would recommend Yate Loon fans.


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Since Noctua isn't an option, i would recommend Yate Loon fans.


Thank's.
Nice build, we also share the same mobo








Are you pleased with it ?


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Thank's.
> Nice build, we also share the same mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pleased with it ?


Papst make quality no-nonsensens fans.
Be-Quiet is another quiality fan-brand. They tend to not move a lot of air though, but are very quiet.

Edit: It's just not right to recommend a "brand". Need to know the usage for a particular fan. But the two mentioned make quality fans for different needs.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Thank's.
> Nice build, we also share the same mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pleased with it ?


Thanks, actually this build is being totally rebuild (take a look at my build log).
Yes, i think this Asus Z97i-plus is the best z97 itx on the market.
I had an Asrock Z87 itx, it's great too, but the cpu and mobo power conections aren't in good places (at least for this case).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> Papst make quality no-nonsensens fans.
> Be-Quiet is another quiality fan-brand. They tend to not move a lot of air though, but are very quiet.
> 
> Edit: It's just not right to recommend a "brand". Need to know the usage for a particular fan. But the two mentioned make quality fans for different needs.


I agree with Darron, and the Be-quiet fans are also a very good choice!


----------



## svictorcc

Hi.
Some time since my last post here, but i've been busy building my rig.
It's almost finish, but here are some pics (More at my buildlog, link in signature):


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Hi.
> Some time since my last post here, but i've been busy building my rig.
> It's almost finish, but here are some pics (More at my buildlog, link in signature):


Just crazy














:thumb:


----------



## Alpontigo

Hi, this is my first post here, I really like the Core V1, its very very easy to work with this case. I have almost all my parts of my build, only need the GPU (and in the near future another SSD and HDD)

Do you think the MSI GTX 960 100ME will fit?

I have a doubt with the wide of the card (48mm), lenght (267mm) and high (139mm) its okay, but this GPU its almost 10mm wider than average GPU. http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-960-GAMING-100ME.html#hero-specification

I like this GTX 960 for the low power consumption (see this review in spanish https://www.ozeros.com/2015/04/review-tarjeta-grafica-msi-geforce-gtx-960-gaming-100-million-edition/7/)

My build:

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 3.6GHz
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS5X Performa
Motherboard: Asus H97i-Plus
Memory: Kingston Hyper Blue 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
Storage: OCZ ARC 100 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive and Seagate Barracuda 360GB 7200rpm
Power Supply: Corsaris CX430M
Rear case fan: Thunderblade 80mm LED Basic Fan Green (x2)
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
Video Card: Doubt

Attentive to your coments


----------



## thierry

Hi everyone,
I join the group with my little "simple" build.

I would love to have the I/O moved like Darron, but I don't have the tools. (nor the skills)
In my case, I would leave it to the top and not putting the V1 on the side. (It's sitting under the table, so it would be more convenient to access the buttons and USB)

Here is my little build. Nothing powerful, I don't game.
The only priority was *silence*.
I could have put a small i3, but I went for the i5-4590S to get more power on data processing (for my wife. Me, I just file thousands of our family pictures)
The components were chosen to run OSX. (that's a hackintosh build)


GA-Z97N-Wifi
i5-4590S (the S was at same price as the "normal", reducing the consumption and heat, for a very small loss in benchmark)
Heatsink Silverstone Argon SST-AR02, 92mm, (best silent air cooling in this size. I bought the nice Scythe Kotetsu without realizing that 160mm won't fit in the V1







)
2x 8Go G.Skill Aegis 1600
SSD Sandisk Ultra II 120Go for OSX
SSD Sandisk Ultra II 480Go for data (encrypted)
HDD 2To for archives (Old one that I had on stock. It's too noisy, I will move it to external enclosure, to be plugged only when I need)
Wifi PCI-E TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 (on board Wifi is not compatible with OSX)
PSU Be Quiet L8 CM530W, (Modular is mandatory for me. I would take Corsair RM450 if I would build the same, so that it's not even turning. Yes, 530W is overkill for my parts, but it was in case of a future GTX)
Thermaltake - Core V1 (Of course ! I wish they proposed it in white. I'm so envious to those I can see here in the club)


Here is my silly mistake of installing the Kotestu without checking height first.
If I had the tools and Darron's skills, I would have cut a plate, to let it out a bit.










I love to see all the builds on this topic. But I'm surprised sometimes to see those low profile heatsink + CPU fans, when we have space for medium tower.

I must say I was looking all messages here, in the last months, before I finally decided for this Core V1 (for the motherboard configuration, the space for tower air cooling and for the price !) Half the price of Node 304, which would have been another possible choice. At start it was planned for a cheaper build (only one SSD, i3-4xxx, 8GB), but then I added more stuffs to keep it longer. I'm glad I chose the V1 and that I'm posting here.

Edit:
Few things to improve:
- Remove the 3.5" HDD, too noisy and vibrating.
- Find out why one SSD is running 6°C hotter than the other SSD and HDD. Although it is running the system, at iddle, there is no writing/reading that could make it hotter. Maybe because of the position in the case, out of the airflow?


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Any recommendations for a good 120mm fan to put on top of the little fellow?
> 
> - Decent RPM range
> - Low noise at medium-low speed with good airflow, but to be able to push hard when needed
> - Not noctua
> 
> Found this one Coolink SWiF2 120P, it would look interesting being neon-green in my all black case, but it has mixed reviews, from excellent to "middle of the pack"...


Hi Iustinn,
Did you finaly choose a new fan?

For low noise, instead of spending $30 for a new fan, I would suggest the Silverstone Argon AR02 (heatsink tower with 92mm fan).
At SPCR, it is better rated than your current Big Shuriken (http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Heatsinks in the list of smaller cooler, bottom of the page)
It was tested 16dB / 38°C compare to the Shuriken 19dB / 39°C

The top of the list is NH-L12, but Noctua, so not for you. The other Thermalright and Prolimatech are too tall towers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> - Find out why one SSD is running 6°C hotter than the other SSD and HDD. Although it is running the system, at iddle, there is no writing/reading that could make it hotter. Maybe because of the position in the case, out of the airflow?


I had a look and the SSD is placed on the side of PSU (under the PCI location), where there are no holes on side panel.
I put it up and it is back to 27°C like the other ones.
It will be better when I remove the 3.5" HDD, with space for the 2 SSD on side.


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Hi Iustinn,
> Did you finaly choose a new fan?
> 
> For low noise, instead of spending $30 for a new fan, I would suggest the Silverstone Argon AR02 (heatsink tower with 92mm fan).
> At SPCR, it is better rated than your current Big Shuriken (http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Heatsinks in the list of smaller cooler, bottom of the page)
> It was tested 16dB / 38°C compare to the Shuriken 19dB / 39°C
> 
> The top of the list is NH-L12, but Noctua, so not for you. The other Thermalright and Prolimatech are too tall towers.
> I had a look and the SSD is placed on the side of PSU (under the PCI location), where there are no holes on side panel.
> I put it up and it is back to 27°C like the other ones.
> It will be better when I remove the 3.5" HDD, with space for the 2 SSD on side.


Hi thierry, a great choice for the case









I am finishing my home and did not have time to complete the build yet - hope I will soon.

Now, reviews ... I stopped trusting them a long time ago, because working in the field I had the opportunity to test different stuff and well, what you see is never what you get.
Also, there are soooo many things that can be different like noise:
20dB fans can sound MUCH different depending on the case, how it is mounted, filters, restrictions, *tonality* + humans perceive sounds differently.

Anyway, the Silverstone Argon AR02 is a tower type cooler, and I wanted a cooler that can cool the chipset, vrm and ddr a little since they get hotter on idle than the cpu on load
(also the look is very important for me)

I did bought the heatsink fan, it is a Coolink swif2-120p that looks great for me, sound is good, and performance remains TBD
Ironically for me and a thing I did not knew at the time of purchase is that Coolink is a brand of Kolink International Corporation and that Kolink and the Austrian based Rascom Computer Distribution also market products under the name of ..."Noctua"


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> also market products under the name of ..."Noctua"


Ha ha... See, you go it in the end.









You are right for the reviews and the different cases. I tend to read a lot on internet (and these reviews), because I could not buy 5 fans and return 4 of them. (hmm, in fact, I could do with Amazon.)

I wish I had taken the blue RAM also, to go with the color.
I'm not a moder (my rig is a joke compared to other beauties here), but I love to see the ideas in OC.net , to adapt and reuse, when I can.


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Ha ha... See, you go it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right for the reviews and the different cases. I tend to read a lot on internet (and these reviews), because I could not buy 5 fans and return 4 of them. (hmm, in fact, I could do with Amazon.)
> 
> I wish I had taken the blue RAM also, to go with the color.
> I'm not a moder (my rig is a joke compared to other beauties here), but I love to see the ideas in OC.net , to adapt and reuse, when I can.


I think anyone this days can be a "moder", given enough time and *cash*









Like I could build (and did once) a much more expensive and complex high end rig, but these days, family,fitness and food comes 1st for me.
(like I pay alone for food/week more than I am willing to spend on a GPU/3years)
I work 9-11hours/day with high-end servers that cost more/unit than my appartment, so at the end of the day I like doing anything else but technology-related stuff. However... it is still in my blood a little


----------



## shouqin

Hi Everyone! Thinking of purchasing a core v1.

So was anybody able to verify that an ASUS Strix GTX 980 will be able to fit into the Core V1?


----------



## Ferensz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpontigo*
> 
> Hi, this is my first post here, I really like the Core V1, its very very easy to work with this case. I have almost all my parts of my build, only need the GPU (and in the near future another SSD and HDD)
> 
> Do you think the MSI GTX 960 100ME will fit?
> 
> I have a doubt with the wide of the card (48mm), lenght (267mm) and high (139mm) its okay, but this GPU its almost 10mm wider than average GPU. http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-960-GAMING-100ME.html#hero-specification


Hi i have gtx 960 gaming vga. It's 36 mm wide. There is some space next to it but not much. To the side of the side panel there are some mm but to the inner side of the case it's up to your fan width. Attach some pics 


As you can see I have no space at all on the cpu cooler side of the vga. My cpu cooler a bit wider than average. But I haven't got alu passive cooling on my vga inner side but your one has it.

This gtx 960 gaming version is silent (no fan usage if it's not necessary) and has low energy consumption.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> at the end of the day I like doing anything else but technology-related stuff. However... it is still in my blood a little


i'm exactly the opposite, i'm a lawyer and work in a public/government Bank, and when i get home i want to play a little with tecnology (and my family of corse) =)

Tbh, i enjoyed myself more modding/building this rig than playing. Actually i only had time to play to test the watercooler system deltas etc...
But i plan to play Witcher 3 WH but will need 1 year to finish it =P


----------



## Ferensz

I like the white front paint someone attached in the beginning of this thread. So I try something similar.


----------



## Alpontigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferensz*
> 
> Hi i have gtx 960 gaming vga. It's 36 mm wide. There is some space next to it but not much. To the side of the side panel there are some mm but to the inner side of the case it's up to your fan width. Attach some pics
> 
> 
> As you can see I have no space at all on the cpu cooler side of the vga. My cpu cooler a bit wider than average. But I haven't got alu passive cooling on my vga inner side but your one has it.
> 
> This gtx 960 gaming version is silent (no fan usage if it's not necessary) and has low energy consumption.


Thanks for respond, my doubt is for the front outer chassis space (my CPU cooler it's more small, no problem with it), please see this picture, you can appreciate that exist a kind of window to the outer chasis, inner chassis space (255mm) no problem, but outer chasis (GTX 960 100 ME its 267mm length) and the wide of the card to fit in this window is my doubt.

Attentive to your comments

Kind regards


----------



## hansip87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shouqin*
> 
> Hi Everyone! Thinking of purchasing a core v1.
> 
> So was anybody able to verify that an ASUS Strix GTX 980 will be able to fit into the Core V1?


Unfortunately GTX 980 from Asus is not compatible due to Heatsink is slightly higher than the VGA PCB which it will push against the chassis inner edge. The biggest card of GTX 980 from MSI is perfect fit though. You can look at my signature below to get the impression


----------



## Ferensz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpontigo*
> 
> Thanks for respond, my doubt is for the front outer chassis space (my CPU cooler it's more small, no problem with it), please see this picture, you can appreciate that exist a kind of window to the outer chasis, inner chassis space (255mm) no problem, but outer chasis (GTX 960 100 ME its 267mm length) and the wide of the card to fit in this window is my doubt.
> 
> Attentive to your comments
> 
> Kind regards


I think unfortunately you are right. There is no enough space there 
My card is 36 mm wide and the whole space there is only 40 mm.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Posting some work in progress pics of my thermaltake core v1 with a custom water loop. Using the 200mm phobia rad, 3.1 ddc pump, bits power fittings and ram block and the aqua computer kryos cpu block.





Pics were taken during the leak test which ended up having two major leaks- one at the cpu block since I took it apart first and didn't assemble it back together correctly and another at the fitting of the ram block which I ended up fixing afterwards. Thumbs crossed they were the last of them.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Posting some work in progress pics of my thermaltake core v1 with a custom water loop. Using the 200mm phobia rad, 3.1 ddc pump, bits power fittings and ram block and the aqua computer kryos cpu block.
> 
> Pics were taken during the leak test which ended up having two major leaks- one at the cpu block since I took it apart first and didn't assemble it back together correctly and another at the fitting of the ram block which I ended up fixing afterwards. Thumbs crossed they were the last of them.


That's why leak tests are mandatory to custom wc systems.
Great job man, really beautiful rig =)
Can see some @Darron influence there =)
@Eggroll40k what fan you're using? Push, pull, exhaust, intake...?


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> That's why leak tests are mandatory to custom wc systems.
> Great job man, really beautiful rig =)
> Can see some @Darron influence there =)
> @Eggroll40k what fan you're using? Push, pull, exhaust, intake...?


Thanks! Yeah - Darron definitely had a lot of influence in terms of motherboard orientation and rad selection









For fans, I'll be using what I have right now which is a Cougar Vortex 120mm PWM fan left from my Hadron Air build. It'll be mounted no the front in push configuration. I might also mount another 120mm (offset from the center) on the inside in pull to get more cooling coverage on the 200mm rad.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Wasn't happy with the tube routing from my last update so I decided to redo some of them for better symmetry and cleaner lines:


Still can't decide what color coolant I want to run at the moment. I have EK Blood Red and Mayhems Aura Red on hand though I might pick up some Mayhem's Ocean blue to change things up a bit - my last WC build used Blood Red coolant.


----------



## iustinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Wasn't happy with the tube routing from my last update so I decided to redo some of them for better symmetry and cleaner lines:
> 
> 
> Still can't decide what color coolant I want to run at the moment. I have EK Blood Red and Mayhems Aura Red on hand though I might pick up some Mayhem's Ocean blue to change things up a bit - my last WC build used Blood Red coolant.


Much cleaner look, only one tube is not symmetric but you can change that with more work







(i'm a symmetry freak)
I'd vote for blue (but a more light blue, not dark) since you already have a round blue circle at the base of your reservoir and motherboard has blue caps









Anyway, great work!


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferensz*


Hi Ferensz,
I'm curious to know what is the use of this white USB. Hub? Extension? What do you power?

I like the white V1s, I wish I had painted mine before building. Now it's too late.


----------



## Ferensz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Hi Ferensz,
> I'm curious to know what is the use of this white USB. Hub? Extension? What do you power?
> 
> I like the white V1s, I wish I had painted mine before building. Now it's too late.


Hi,

The white thing is for the led stripes. 2x 30cm led stripe with remote controller. Its really cheap on e-bay.


You can change the color or switch it on or off, even adjust the strength of the light. This last one is so cool because on the lower strength I have a kind a visual illusion on the cpu fan


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iustinn*
> 
> Much cleaner look, only one tube is not symmetric but you can change that with more work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm a symmetry freak)
> I'd vote for blue (but a more light blue, not dark) since you already have a round blue circle at the base of your reservoir and motherboard has blue caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, great work!


Thanks. Yeah the only tube that annoys me somewhat is the cpu block to mem block which is not horizontal or perpendicular. To fix this, I'd have to do 2 90 degree bends on 2 different planes which are very close together which makes it really hard as I'm just eye balling everything. Might give it a shot tonight with the extra tubing I have leftover.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah the only tube that annoys me somewhat is the cpu block to mem block which is not horizontal or perpendicular. To fix this, I'd have to do 2 90 degree bends on 2 different planes which are very close together which makes it really hard as I'm just eye balling everything. Might give it a shot tonight with the extra tubing I have leftover.


Another suggestion is to use cable combs for the psu sleeved cables.
And i like the idea of light blue theme for the water loop (that's what i used in mine).


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Another suggestion is to use cable combs for the psu sleeved cables.
> And i like the idea of light blue theme for the water loop (that's what i used in mine).


Yeah I have some leftover combs from my Hadron build but with the way the cables are and fitted, I think I might just end up zip tying it into a bunch. The combs likely won't clean up the lines that much but I'll try it out later this week.

Blue it is


----------



## bim27142

Guys, while I am back-reading... is there anyone here who used a fanless PSU on this unit?

I am eyeing on this case for quite sometime now but I am worried since I wanted to plug in a fanless PSU on it (Seasonic P-460 or X-460).


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Guys, while I am back-reading... is there anyone here who used a fanless PSU on this unit?
> 
> I am eyeing on this case for quite sometime now but I am worried since I wanted to plug in a fanless PSU on it (Seasonic P-460 or X-460).


I sort of used a fanless PSU. Fanless in respect to the PSU being 760Watt and the fan only kicks in at 70 % usage which I'll never reach with my I7-3770k and Geforce 750sc ti Card.
I'm using a Corsair AX 760 (non-i) - I can't see it on their website anymore, so maybe they stopped selling it.. You can buy the AX 860 instead, but that is a lot of power you might not need and efficiency will drop if you only use like 10%.
Note that the "i" versions are digital and you can monitor it with software in OS (it's still a bit buggy if I must comment on it) but in the fanless regards you should notice that the fan on the "i" versions starts way lower. Like 20% usage.

Differnet innards in the "i" and "non-i" versions. Both are good though


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I sort of used a fanless PSU. Fanless in respect to the PSU being 760Watt and the fan only kicks in at 70 % usage which I'll never reach with my I7-3770k and Geforce 750sc ti Card.
> I'm using a Corsair AX 760 (non-i) - I can't see it on their website anymore, so maybe they stopped selling it.. You can buy the AX 860 instead, but that is a lot of power you might not need and efficiency will drop if you only use like 10%.
> Note that the "i" versions are digital and you can monitor it with software in OS (it's still a bit buggy if I must comment on it) but in the fanless regards you should notice that the fan on the "i" versions starts way lower. Like 20% usage.
> 
> Differnet innards in the "i" and "non-i" versions. Both are good though


Yeah, that's just too much and won't be cost effective as well. I'll just be using it for my stock 3570K and prolly a GTX 960 Strix...


----------



## vulcan4d

Putting a barrier between the 200mm intake fan and where the GPU sticks out on the left hand side is a super great idea. This should be implemented in their next release of the case. I used thin foam to put a vertical barrier between the fan and my 7950 behind the front grill. This prevents the front fan from sucking in the heat generated by the GPU as the GPU not only blows hot air to the back but to the front of the case too. I also removed the dust filter on the side where the GPU is. It's interesting now, when I touch the right side of the front grill where the intake is the grill is cold but when I touch the left side it is hot due to the exhaust of the GPU. Goes to show they should mod their future cases. It does not lower my GPU temperature but the GPU fan does spin slower and therefore less loud and the case temperature dropped a few degrees. Easy mod, works great!


----------



## camry racing

guys can this case fit 3 3.5 hdd I like this case for building my Nas...


----------



## AlderonnX

I had so much fun with the Core V21 that I'm building a V1 next. I have Gtx 650 and a 240 GB SSD. So I will get to be in the club afterall. XD


----------



## burcinkarabacak

Hi everybody,

i write from Turkey and this morning i build new system with TT core v1. Can you tell me please, how is my system ?

Thank you

CASE : TT core v1
M.B : Asus H81I-PLUS Mini ITX
CPU : Intel I5 4460
GPU : Gigabyte GTX970 M-itx
Ram : Kingston 8Gb HyperX Fury 1600Mhz CL10 Blue
SSD : Kingston SSDNow 120 Gb
HDD: Seagate 1Tb 64mb 7200
PSU : Corsair 650W
Cooler : 2x 8cm case cooler

i didnt buy any extra cooler.

will i have a problem about heating ?

Thank you


----------



## mudblood72

Been a while since I posted. Let me know what you all think of this and my possible business adventure...


----------



## Saim

Hi all,

I decided to use this case for a new build based off of some of the awsome builds I've seen on here.

So i thought it fair for me to register and share my system:



CPU: i5 4690K
Motherboard: MSI Z971 Gaming ACK
Memory: 16GB HyperX Savage (2400MHz)
GPU: MSI 970 GTX
PSU: EVGA 850W (Fully Modular)

HDD1: WD 1TB
HDD2: WD 1TB
SDD1: HyperX 240GB
SDD2: HyperX 240GB
M.2: 500GB Crutial SSD

I'm currently using the M.2 500GB drive for windows and progs, I've cimbined the two SSD's together to get a 480GB drive which I'm installing some games to, 1 HDD I'm using for downloads and storage and the other will be used once i get around to editing video's again.

I still have a bit of cable management to do, but I have a couple of 80mm fans and a few longer wires on the way so I'll sort it out when I'm fitting these.

My build was originaly going to be a cheap as possible video editing and light gaming machine. But then I though what the hey I might as well spend more than twice as much as i was planning and make it much more powerful.


----------



## maxwellag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saim*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I decided to use this case for a new build based off of some of the awsome builds I've seen on here.
> 
> So i thought it fair for me to register and share my system:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: i5 4690K
> Motherboard: MSI Z971 Gaming ACK
> Memory: 16GB HyperX Savage (2400MHz)
> GPU: MSI 970 GTX
> PSU: EVGA 850W (Fully Modular)
> 
> HDD1: WD 1TB
> HDD2: WD 1TB
> SDD1: HyperX 240GB
> SDD2: HyperX 240GB
> M.2: 500GB Crutial SSD
> 
> I'm currently using the M.2 500GB drive for windows and progs, I've cimbined the two SSD's together to get a 480GB drive which I'm installing some games to, 1 HDD I'm using for downloads and storage and the other will be used once i get around to editing video's again.
> 
> I still have a bit of cable management to do, but I have a couple of 80mm fans and a few longer wires on the way so I'll sort it out when I'm fitting these.
> 
> My build was originaly going to be a cheap as possible video editing and light gaming machine. But then I though what the hey I might as well spend more than twice as much as i was planning and make it much more powerful.


Nice build! I was thinking about putting an MSI GTX 970 in mine. How much clearance does yours leave in the front? I'm worried that I will order the graphics card and it won't fit and I will be out of luck with returning it.


----------



## Saim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxwellag*
> 
> Nice build! I was thinking about putting an MSI GTX 970 in mine. How much clearance does yours leave in the front? I'm worried that I will order the graphics card and it won't fit and I will be out of luck with returning it.


Length wise, the card fits in fine, it sticks out less than the 200mm fan and less than the bower button, just make sure you have nothing obstructing the cut-out in the case:



The only think to keep in mind is that one of the power connectors connects under the lip of the case, so it'd be easier connecting the power cables to the card first if you have a modular psu:


----------



## gmm26

I present you a fully loaded (almost) Core V1 bulid.

CPU: i5 4670k delidded
GPU: R9 290X (technically an R9 290, but it has all the 2816 shaders unlocked)
MB: Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5
RAM: 8 GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 MHz
PSU: Corsair TX750
SSD1: Crucial M500 240 GB (Windows and games)
SSD2: (my old Adata S510 with Linux Mint)
HDD: 2 Seagate 500 GB (my files and backup)







I'm about to buy a 140 mm radiator, reservoir and cpu waterblock to go with this


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> I'm about to buy a 140 mm radiator, reservoir and cpu waterblock to go with this


Hi.
Congrats on this build, looks really great








What are this pump and GPU waterblock model you have?


----------



## gmm26

Quote:


> Hi.
> Congrats on this build, looks really great thumb.gif
> What are this pump and GPU waterblock model you have?


The pump is a DDC-1 VC, an uncommon model that has a volumetric compensator. It's old stock from the PowerMac G5. I plan to order a little pump top-reservoir combo for it. Like this one



The gpu block is the firt revision of the Koolance VID-AR290X. Bought it from a OCN member. It looks quite nice and is in good condition.

As for the radiator, I think i'm gonna go with a cheap 140mm and test the temperatures. If they're not satisfactory I coud get a better 140mm or even a 180-200mm and do some mods to the MB tray like Darron.

PS: I'm also in the search for a Koolance 370 or 380 cpu waterblock (I really like the look of the 370), so if anyone here knows where to get a good price on any of those blocks, please let me know.


----------



## trakker1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcrice03*
> 
> Ok, here is my (almost) finished build! I still need to get two 80mm exhaust fans.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X41 106.1 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
> *Storage:* Crucial MX100 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage x2:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card
> *Case:* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* XFX XTR 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!


Hi,

Fantastic build you have there, can I ask how you set the x41 up? I seem to be having some issues with mine, I have connected the pump cable to the CPU_Fan header on my MSI z87i AC Gaming mobo and added the 200mm 4 pin and 140mm 4 pin to the fan cable coming from the block but my fans seem to be running at full speed (very loud). There is a couple of things I might have done wrong but not sure as CAM seems to see everything and will let me change the LED colour of the block. 1) I plugged everything in before installing the CAM software, I read somewhere to leave the USB out until the software is installed 2) I have just plugged the fans any old way around in the fan cable, is there a order that needs to be followed?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ricercar

For your consideration, a custom loop Core V1 build.

*CPU* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Motherboard* Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX
*Memory* 8G x2 PNY XLR8 DDR3 1866Mhz (PC3 14900) MD16384KD3-1866-K-X10
*Video Card* MSI GeForce GTX 980 4GB Twin Frozr Video Card
*Case* Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Operating System* Microsoft Windows 8.1 OEM (64-bit)
*Monitor* x3 LG 23MP47HQ 60Hz IPS 23.0" Monitor
*Storage 1* Toshiba 2.5" 120G MK1254GSYF
*Storage 2* Seagate 2.5" 500G Momentus ST9500423AS
*CPU Cooler* XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
*Radiator* 2x Black Ice Nemesis 80MM circa 2003
*Pump* Eheim 1048 circa 2003
*Reservoir* Inovatek -something- circa 2003

I'm prone to whimsical builds. When I discovered the be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 wouldn't fit on the Maximus VII Impact due to the power daughterboard, I decided to throw together a custom loop from equipment I have on hand.







My Antec Gamer 900W PSU has too many wires to coexist with the water cooling in this case, so I temporarily installed a low budget PSU I had on hand, until I can get a modular PSU. The low budget PSU is so old I needed Molex-to-PCIE adapters before the PCIE 6-to-8 adapters.

Here it is, filled with distilled water and running. Proof of concept accomplished.



Ignore the date on this photo. My camera crashed and I didn't reset the date first.

The 200MM fan is the only fan in the case, pushing air from the front through the radiators in the back. I'm not sure how long this build will exist, but it works, with temps at 32°C Idle / ~ 54°C load.


----------



## Pilks4k

Hi All,

Hoping to get some advice my case is on its way what I'm doing is using some old parts I have to build a console replacement what I have is:

CPU: I3-2120 3.3 Ghz
Motherboard: ASRock H61MV-ITX
PSU: 650 watt Cosair
500gb WD hdd
Palit Geforce 750 ti storm x dual 2GB

So other than buying some ram which i will go for some HyperX savage ram, I need to buy a cpu cooler that's where I'm stuck as I'm not sure what will fit as the cpu is close to the PCI-E slot any advice would be a great help.

Also anything else you recommend getting maybe some 80mm fans? The main thing tho is too keep the noise down as the aim is to be a console replacement.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> For your consideration, a custom loop Core V1 build.
> 
> The 200MM fan is the only fan in the case, pushing air from the front through the radiators in the back. I'm not sure how long this build will exist, but it works, with temps at 32°C Idle / ~ 54°C load.


I was going to ask about the 80mm rad fans.
But, if you say it is working with the airflow generate by the 200mm front fan, than i think it is ok








Great job, considering it is a low cost custom watercooled system.


----------



## ricercar

I had tested the 80MM radiators outside the case, both with and without fans (totally passive). The results were good enough, high-30s low-40s on idle when totally passive, that I decided to trust the 200MM front fan. With the Core V1 case open or closed, I get low 30s with the 200MM fan. Unfortunately the case lid doesn't close all the way, because the reservoirs are too tall for the lid to rest on the case frame. I just lay the case lid gently down and don't let the kids play near it...

It's a mis-statement to say there are no other fans. There are no other _case_ fans. Of course the PSU has a fan. However, I replaced the PSU with a 80MM LED case fan controlled by the motherboard CPU fan header, to circumvent the boot-time error about a missing CPU fan. I suppose I could have put the 200MM fan on the CPU header, but I didn't think of that in time.

I thought about a passive PSU but they always give me the heebie jeebies. In the Core V1 a passive PSU would vent up directly into the bottom of the CPU socket--icky!--or else would not vent at all with the opening aimed downward.


----------



## Coldwove

Hi, I have been thinking for a while if i should get this case, the only thing really stopping me is if i will be able to fit a HP P812 sas controller, i have seen r280x's fit inside which are longer that the manufacturer's specification's but the p812 is even longer, 12.3 inches / 31.1 cm . I dont really care how tight it is i just want to know if it will fit without having to destroy the case.

Thanks in advace.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldwove*
> 
> the p812 is even longer, 12.3 inches / 31.1 cm . I dont really care how tight it is i just want to know if it will fit without having to destroy the case.


From the rear wall of the case to the front edge of the front fan is 11-1/2 inches. A 12.3 inch-long card would prevent the front panel from being attached, unless you cut the front panel.


----------



## Coldwove

thanks, i might have to consider cutting a hole then, it is the only case that meets my requirements.


----------



## morencyam

Picked up at used V1 on reddit for a good price that should be arriving early next week. I'll be using an asrock b85m-itx, i5 4670k with a Corsair h55, and hd 7970


----------



## termathor

Hi there,

New guy, here, and I noticed this very interesting discussion on the core V1, which is indeed a really cool case for less than 50 E, here.
Only critic would be the disks drawers that I really didn't fully understand the logic of ...

So, I've done the folowing build:

MB: Asus Maximus VII Impact
RAM: Trident X, 2 X 8 Go, 2400 MHz, CAS 10
CPU: i5-4690K
Case: Thermaltake Core V1
PSU: Corsair HX850i
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini
CPU cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
HD: Seagate Desktop SSHD, 2To, Samsung Série 850 EVO SSD, 500 Go, SATA III
case vents: 2 X Be Quiet ! Shadow Wings SW1 80
I'm really happy with this build. The only problem is the CPU cooler. Man, is it huge. So huge I can't fit 2 DIMMs !
So I'd like to switch to watercooling, but it seems any solution I've seen uses 120mm or bigger fans. On the V1,
this means replacing the big chassis fan and reversing air-flow and I'm not too fond on this idea. I like the fact
air flows are coming from front and then reject by the rear fans.

Any idea how to be able to use the 2 DIMMs and keep good OC capabilities ?


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> New guy, here, and I noticed this very interesting discussion on the core V1, which is indeed a really cool case for less than 50 E, here.
> Only critic would be the disks drawers that I really didn't fully understand the logic of ...
> 
> So, I've done the folowing build:
> 
> MB: Asus Maximus VII Impact
> RAM: Trident X, 2 X 8 Go, 2400 MHz, CAS 10
> CPU: i5-4690K
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1
> PSU: Corsair HX850i
> GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini
> CPU cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
> HD: Seagate Desktop SSHD, 2To, Samsung Série 850 EVO SSD, 500 Go, SATA III
> case vents: 2 X Be Quiet ! Shadow Wings SW1 80
> I'm really happy with this build. The only problem is the CPU cooler. Man, is it huge. So huge I can't fit 2 DIMMs !
> So I'd like to switch to watercooling, but it seems any solution I've seen uses 120mm or bigger fans. On the V1,
> this means replacing the big chassis fan and reversing air-flow and I'm not too fond on this idea. I like the fact
> air flows are coming from front and then reject by the rear fans.
> 
> Any idea how to be able to use the 2 DIMMs and keep good OC capabilities ?


Hi, welcome.
Before i do my casemod and custom wc core v1, i used the corsair h90 in the front and 2x80mm rear fans.
U actually don't need to use a 140mm fan with this cooler, and use the 200mm stock case fan with no problem.


----------



## ricercar

@termathor

Looking at Google Images for the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, I'm assuming the fan is what's blocking the RAM. Can you install a smaller fan on the CPU cooler? A smaller fan preserves front->rear airflow, but allows for more space above the RAM sockets. Alternately you can see whether the cooler works without a fan attached, using only the front case fan for air flow.

(I also had issues with a large cooler on my Maximus VII Impact (be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3). I eventually went with water instead of the large cooler because the Maximus VII Impact has all that tall equipment surrounding the CPU socket. Likewise, I was unwilling to forgo the huge fan with the front->rear airflow.)

/ricercar


----------



## morencyam

Got my case yesterday. Beer for scale


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Got my case yesterday. Beer for scale


Dog scale








Welcome


----------



## termathor

@svictorcc,

Thanks for the tip. I may try the H90. But I'd then have to have reversed air flow, right ? As I said, I'm not totally sold to reversing air flows, regarding the impact on the GTX970 airflow.

@ricercar,

You're correct, it's the fan of the cooler that is blocking the second DIMM socket. Actually, I'm not a fan (pun  of this fan at all, as not only does it block the second DIMM, but I had to remove the wings of the sole DIMM as well, plus there is friction between the fan, the DIMM and even one daughter card ! Indeed, the Maximus VII impact is full of features, but at the price of many daughter cards &#8230;
Back to the CPU fan, when I have a look at my internal CPU air corridor, I don't see the point of it, with 3 chassis fan.

I just removed it entirely, have now been able to fit the 2 DIMMs (and wings !) and am now memtesting the DIMMs.

I just had to have to plug the big core V1 fan onto the CPU FAN plug of the MB, as it wouldn't boot with no CPU fan, which is understandable.

Seems it's OK. I think I may have have all chassis fans be more aggressive, but it's OK to me.

I'll post more news here when I have done some serious OC.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> @svictorcc,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I may try the H90. But I'd then have to have reversed air flow, right ? As I said, I'm not totally sold to reversing air flows, regarding the impact on the GTX970 airflow.


There's no need to reverse, since the back 2x80mm fans will exhaust the hot air from the case.


----------



## termathor

Ok, so I'm running a test session, here, as follows:


Folding Home client, full power (4 cores at 100%, and GPU at 100%)
Default clock settings on everything
Turbo mode for all fans
Just to see where my temp baseline is.

Results are:

CPU temp: 99 degrees C
GPU temp: 77 degrees C
Ambient temp: 22 degrees C
PSU Output: 210 W (well, the HXI 850 was indeed OP 
My conclusion (and here, anyone, please, feel free to correct me) is this is fit for default settings,
but not for OC. The system seems stable (at least has been for now 2 hours), but is clearly struggling
to evacuate heat from the CPU. The GPU seems to do fine, though.

Therefore I need to investigate other options.

@svictorcc,
Your H90 becomes more sexy to me all of a sudden








But I need to understand more as I'm a total noob regarding water cooling. My last build was from 2006, when this
thing was largely experimental.

Are you saying your H90 radiator can have its heat evacuated via the 2 rear 80 mm fans ? That would be EXACTLY
what I want to achieve.
But then, what do you do with the H90 140 mm fan ? This is where I'm confused; the core V1 has one 200 mm front fan,
and 2 rear places for a 80 mm fan, and I can't see where this 140 mm fan would go, without replacing the 200 mm front
fan and therefore, having to go the reverse air flow way ...

Any clarification would be welcome.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Ok, so I'm running a test session, here, as follows:
> 
> 
> Folding Home client, full power (4 cores at 100%, and GPU at 100%)
> Default clock settings on everything
> Turbo mode for all fans
> Just to see where my temp baseline is.
> 
> Results are:
> 
> CPU temp: 99 degrees C
> GPU temp: 77 degrees C
> Ambient temp: 22 degrees C
> PSU Output: 210 W (well, the HXI 850 was indeed OP
> My conclusion (and here, anyone, please, feel free to correct me) is this is fit for default settings,
> but not for OC. The system seems stable (at least has been for now 2 hours), but is clearly struggling
> to evacuate heat from the CPU. The GPU seems to do fine, though.
> 
> Therefore I need to investigate other options.
> 
> @svictorcc,
> Your H90 becomes more sexy to me all of a sudden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I need to understand more as I'm a total noob regarding water cooling. My last build was from 2006, when this
> thing was largely experimental.
> 
> Are you saying your H90 radiator can have its heat evacuated via the 2 rear 80 mm fans ? That would be EXACTLY
> what I want to achieve.
> But then, what do you do with the H90 140 mm fan ? This is where I'm confused; the core V1 has one 200 mm front fan,
> and 2 rear places for a 80 mm fan, and I can't see where this 140 mm fan would go, without replacing the 200 mm front
> fan and therefore, having to go the reverse air flow way ...
> 
> Any clarification would be welcome.


You don't need to use/install the 140mm fan. Just keep it or sell it.
To install a AIO water cooler is almost as easy as installing a tower cooler. The diference is that you will also have to install the radiator.


----------



## ricercar

Many moons ago I ordered a Core V1 from Amazon/Prime for $39, wow nice price. Three days later on a 2-day delivery, no Core V1, so I impatiently bought a Core V1 locally at retail pricing, and built my PC. Then I tried to contact Amazon, and eventually had to call their support number for unscripted customer problems. The Amazon phone rep determined that my package was "lost" by UPS somewhere in Arizona. Refund $39. Time passes. Everything seems OK.

Until UPS delivers the Amazon Core V1. Yup, really. Check my Amazon bill - refund still in place. Whoa.

I guess I could try to find that Amazon phone number I had to call for unscripted customer support ... or maybe now I make a second Core V1 build...Or maybe ... I build an abomination: a stacked watercooled Core V1 ... hmmm. Decisions--decisions.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Many moons ago I ordered a Core V1 from Amazon/Prime for $39, wow nice price. Three days later on a 2-day delivery, no Core V1, so I impatiently bought a Core V1 locally at retail pricing, and built my PC. Then I tried to contact Amazon, and eventually had to call their support number for unscripted customer problems. The Amazon phone rep determined that my package was "lost" by UPS somewhere in Arizona. Refund $39. Time passes. Everything seems OK.
> 
> Until UPS delivers the Amazon Core V1. Yup, really. Check my Amazon bill - refund still in place. Whoa.
> 
> I guess I could try to find that Amazon phone number I had to call for unscripted customer support ... or maybe now I make a second Core V1 build...Or maybe ... I build an abomination: a stacked watercooled Core V1 ... hmmm. Decisions--decisions.


Stacked core v1 custom wc system for sure =)


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> You don't need to use/install the 140mm fan. Just keep it or sell it.
> To install a AIO water cooler is almost as easy as installing a tower cooler. The diference is that you will also have to install the radiator.


Ok, thanks. I think I get it, almost.

I think I'll take the plunge for the H90.


----------



## 2ji8888

Hey guys, my first post here and my first build for the TT Core V1

Im building this.

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO
Motherboard: Asus H81I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB WINDFORCE Video Card
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower
Power Supply: Corsair CX 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

im aiming to do casual gaming next to my ps4. my only concern is the CPU cooler, will it fit inside the case? and will it have clearance to other compents in the motherboard?

please help shed some light.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## morencyam

The CPU cooler shouldn't have a problem fitting in the case. It's only 130mm tall and the V1 supports coolers under 140mm tall. As far as clearance of motherboard components, that varies from board to board, but 99% of the time you won't have any clearance issues, especially with a relatively small cooler like that one.

I've also been making some progress on my build using the V1. Still need to get the GPU, but finished off the wiring last night so it's all ready for a fresh install of Windows.


----------



## vmirjamali

What do you guys think of this case vs the COUGAR QBX? Does the core v1 properly cool down the gpu on stock fans, etc? Or does it require watercooling? Also how is it sound wise, is it quiet or loud?


----------



## xylitoli

Hi everyone,

I've seen some really interesting and awesome builds in here and got some inspiration from them, so I just *had to* register and share my first gaming build ever.
A few components I already had from my previous htpc build and a few of them I upgraded, before I realized I have to upgrade the whole case, before going any further. One thing lead to another and *boom* every component was replaced with a new one









My old build was built into a Fractal design Array R2 m-itx case, which without modding was totally fine for a htpc/nas build. But as it often does, the hunger grew while eating







and I decided to upgrade into a proper gaming build. I like to play games in my living room, so the rig had to be located there...also the tv and the sound system (including the tv-cabinet and what not) are taking a lot of space, so I had to continue with a smallish m-itx build.

Anyway, into the topic. I've now completed the following setup:

Mobo: Asus Z97I-PLUS m-itx
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K (@4.4GHz base, 3.9GHz cache)
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX FURY Black 1600MHz (@1866MHz)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 ITX OC (@1441MHz boost, 8Gbps memory)
Case: ThermalTake Core V1
Case exhaust fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A8 ULN 80mm
PSU: Silverstone 600W Strider SFX 80+ gold
SSDs: 2x 120GB OCZ Agility 3
HDDs: 2x 3TB WD caviar red
Still to come:

SSD: Samsung 256GB SM951 M.2
As you can probably see, a couple of "could have done better" choices can be found from the list. The gpu and the psu were bought before I replaced the case to acquire more space/modularity/cooling, so I just went with a couple of components I already had (the array R2 did not have space for a normal size gpu or psu). Also the ssd's and the hdd's came from the earlier setup. Nevertheless I'm really happy with the current setup. It's whisper quiet when idle or watching movies etc. and not that loud when gaming.
Ok, I have to admit...when playing something with OC settings, the whole setup sounds like it's going to lift off into the orbit







I know I know...water cooling this and water cooling that, but just didn't want to go there yet 







Albeit, I have to admit, I had a bit of trouble finding/fitting a "sufficient" cpu cooler. Also when OCing, the build runs quite hot, but only in benchmarks.

Attached a couple of pics, if someone's interested. Please feel free to comment or bash, any feedback is appreciated


----------



## termathor

@svictorcc

I just fit the H90 in my build (keeping the 200 mm core V1 fan as you suggested), and man, does it make a difference ! I went from a scary 100 degrees C at full load, down to 55 ! Totally worth the 100 E I paid for it. Thanks a lot for your great advice !
Sure, the MB is a bit hot (50 degrees) because the air flow goes from front to back and the CPU radiator is on the front, but at the end of the day, the CPU is really cooler.

I'm not sure it's obvious for everyone, here, but on the core V1, liquid cooler radiator's attachment points are actually on the front, back to back with the 200 mm fan. This would advocate for reversing air flows (back to front), but I didn't want to do it due to GPU air flows going front to back. So I stick to front to back, with the cons to have hot air inside the case, provided by the front-installed CPU radiator.

@vmirjamali

I don't have a sufficiently educated opinion on the Cougar, but yes, the core v1 provides all of what is needed for an OCed GPU to cool down. I'm running an OC GTX 970 on this build, currently, and I'll probably upgrade to something better in 2/3 years with no cooling problem at all.

@xylitoli,

Nice build you have, here.
I personally went a bit crazier on the MB with an Asus Maximus VII, but at the additionnal cost of 80 E, vs. your choice. But really, the Asus ROG line is CRAZY full of stuff. YMMV.
Nice one also on the GPU. I think only Asus and Gigabyte do any mini-itx models of the 970 &#8230;
The Noctua ? Hmm, not sure how it will perform on this build. I think poorly, but feel free to post any data. I just today fit a Corsair H90 as svictorcc advised me to, and it really REALLY rocks. By all means, do the same !
And, yes, I would have gone 1 or 2 disks rather than 4. It 's a bit odd to have 2 X 120 GB SSD or 2 X 3TB HD for a gaming rig. Are you doing RAID ?
By the way, can you post some pics on how you managed to fit 4 disks in the core V1 ? I just can't figure out how you can do it &#8230;


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> What do you guys think of this case vs the COUGAR QBX? Does the core v1 properly cool down the gpu on stock fans, etc? Or does it require watercooling? Also how is it sound wise, is it quiet or loud?


1) My MSI GTX 980 was fine as far as stock cooling was concerned. FWIW even with the side mesh panel on the Core v1, the 980 ran within 2°C of my open test rig.
2) The front fan is dead quiet. I am reluctant to consider replacing the front fan with a radiator setup because the fan is so quiet.


----------



## xylitoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> @xylitoli,
> 
> Nice build you have, here.
> I personally went a bit crazier on the MB with an Asus Maximus VII, but at the additionnal cost of 80 E, vs. your choice. But really, the Asus ROG line is CRAZY full of stuff. YMMV.
> Nice one also on the GPU. I think only Asus and Gigabyte do any mini-itx models of the 970 &#8230;
> The Noctua ? Hmm, not sure how it will perform on this build. I think poorly, but feel free to post any data. I just today fit a Corsair H90 as svictorcc advised me to, and it really REALLY rocks. By all means, do the same !
> And, yes, I would have gone 1 or 2 disks rather than 4. It 's a bit odd to have 2 X 120 GB SSD or 2 X 3TB HD for a gaming rig. Are you doing RAID ?
> By the way, can you post some pics on how you managed to fit 4 disks in the core V1 ? I just can't figure out how you can do it &#8230;


Thanks, you too have quite a beast







Yea, I chose the Asus Z97I-plus mobo because of it's value for money.
I'm a bit disappointed to the GPU, because I chose it to my previous case and now a full size card would fit which would provide better cooling. Although running it on full load with +200mhz OC the temps still remain under 85C.
The CPU cooler performs ok with an idle temp of 47C and a full load temp of 90C when stressing with prime95 blend test. CPU is overclocked to 4.4GHz and cache to 3.9GHz with voltages on auto.
Of course for example when gaming, the temps wont get that high (on load 60-70C).
As I said, the disks I already had from my previous htpc/nas setup, so why not utilize all of them. Additionally I just managed to install the Samsung 256GB SM951 M.2 ssd...blazing fast










You can install 2x3.5" hdds and 2x2.5" hdds/ssds into the core V1. The 2.5" disk can be installed on the other side of the hdd enclosure. See pics below:


----------



## Mysterdogg

Hello everyone! I´m Mysterdogg (it´s just my nickname/alias) and I´m glad to say I´m part of the "Official Thermaltake Core v1 Owners Club"; a few weeks ago I bought the case and if anything goes allright I will complete my build the next month; at the moment ain´t got pictures of my case (because I´m to busy at work) but I will try to upload a few ones the next days. by the way, nice build everyone!


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xylitoli*
> 
> Thanks, you too have quite a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I chose the Asus Z97I-plus mobo because of it's value for money.
> I'm a bit disappointed to the GPU, because I chose it to my previous case and now a full size card would fit which would provide better cooling. Although running it on full load with +200mhz OC the temps still remain under 85C.
> The CPU cooler performs ok with an idle temp of 47C and a full load temp of 90C when stressing with prime95 blend test. CPU is overclocked to 4.4GHz and cache to 3.9GHz with voltages on auto.
> Of course for example when gaming, the temps wont get that high (on load 60-70C).
> As I said, the disks I already had from my previous htpc/nas setup, so why not utilize all of them. Additionally I just managed to install the Samsung 256GB SM951 M.2 ssd...blazing fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can install 2x3.5" hdds and 2x2.5" hdds/ssds into the core V1. The 2.5" disk can be installed on the other side of the hdd enclosure. See pics below:


Well, yes, as I just discovered (and don't beileve online reviews), this case can get a GPU of 28 cm length ! So sad I returned my 26 cm GTX 970 in exchange for a mini GTX 970 ...

I'm impressed by the Noctua NH-L12 numbers you report, to be franck. Being a top/down cooling system, it's impressive to see it report what you wrote.
But I'm a noob as far as modern cooling solutions are involved, so still learning ...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Well, yes, as I just discovered (and don't beileve online reviews), this case can get a GPU of 28 cm length ! So sad I returned my 26 cm GTX 970 in exchange for a mini GTX 970 ...
> 
> I'm impressed by the Noctua NH-L12 numbers you report, to be franck. Being a top/down cooling system, it's impressive to see it report what you wrote.
> But I'm a noob as far as modern cooling solutions are involved, so still learning ...


According to Tt's website, it can fit a card up to 285mm long if you make use of the cutout in the front, so you should have about 5mm to spare. My 290x should be here Friday, and that's 275mm, so we'll see how that fits.

Also, very clever mounting the ssd behind the hdd like that. I'm sure they planned that when they designed it that way, but first time I'm seeing it. I'm only using an ssd internally then have an external raid box for storage, but good to know down the road if I ever move everything internal


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> According to Tt's website, it can fit a card up to 285mm long if you make use of the cutout in the front, so you should have about 5mm to spare. My 290x should be here Friday, and that's 275mm, so we'll see how that fits.
> 
> Also, very clever mounting the ssd behind the hdd like that. I'm sure they planned that when they designed it that way, but first time I'm seeing it. I'm only using an ssd internally then have an external raid box for storage, but good to know down the road if I ever move everything internal


285 mm, I'm not sure, but 275 mm, yeah, definitely









The way they designed the case is definitely very clever, indeed. I'm really baffled how the Corsair H90 radiator fits, actually ...

Still, despite any pics, I really don't get the 4 hard drives mountings .... It has to be me, really ....


----------



## morencyam

285mm. That's what it says on their website. I even took a tape measure to it myself because I didn't believe it and it measure just under 11.5", which is about 290mm, so I could definitely see a 285mm card fitting. It just might be touching the inside of the front bezel.

And for the 4 drives, it has to be 2 ssd and 2 hdd. The ssd installs in the inside of the bracket facing the motherboard and the hdd gets installed on the outside facing away from the motherboard. The ssd would have to be installed first


----------



## rv0459

Hi! I've been an owner of the Core V1 for about 7 months, but it's only recently that I've wanted to upgrade the component inside, specifically the CPU cooler. I'm considering an AIO water cooler, and here are my options and considerations:
- NZXT Kraken X41
- Corsair H80i GT
- CM Nepton 140XL
- CM Seidon 120V

What do you think is the best among these? Would you recommend anything else? Or maybe perhaps go for an air cooler instead? My budget is around $100.

Here are my PC specs:
Case: Thermaltake Core V1
Mobo: Gigabyte Z97-N Wifi
CPU: Intel Core i% 4690K [stock cooler]
GPU: MSI GTX 670 PE OC
RAM: Panram LightSword 2x4GB 2400Mhz
SSD: None
HDD: Seagate 2TB / Seagate 4TB
PSU: CM Elite 460W

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wroy

Hello there,

I follow this thread for some time now and seen some pretty amazing builds and mods.

I am starting my own build after years of using a laptop. I have build a big Tower pc 6 years ago but trying to do a build with the Thermaltake Core v1. I already sponged up this whole thread in the past months.

Now my problem,

I can get a hold of a MSI r9 390. Not the X version, the 'regular'. I wonder if the MSI R9 390 will fit in this case.
When i look at the benchmarks, it seems that the temps are lower then that of the MSI 290 that already build in this case by some members of this thread.
Looking at the lenght it also seems to fit. But how much room do i have from the GPU slot to the sidepanel?

Again, i love this thread and this is why i created this account, just to take a subscription on this great forumthread.

Thanks,

Wroy.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv0459*
> 
> Hi! I've been an owner of the Core V1 for about 7 months, but it's only recently that I've wanted to upgrade the component inside, specifically the CPU cooler. I'm considering an AIO water cooler, and here are my options and considerations:
> - NZXT Kraken X41
> - Corsair H80i GT
> - CM Nepton 140XL
> - CM Seidon 120V
> 
> What do you think is the best among these? Would you recommend anything else? Or maybe perhaps go for an air cooler instead? My budget is around $100.
> 
> Here are my PC specs:
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z97-N Wifi
> CPU: Intel Core i% 4690K [stock cooler]
> GPU: MSI GTX 670 PE OC
> RAM: Panram LightSword 2x4GB 2400Mhz
> SSD: None
> HDD: Seagate 2TB / Seagate 4TB
> PSU: CM Elite 460W
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi @rv0459, I recomender you the NZXT Kraken X41 although is a new company (it just have a few years in the market), the products are made at a very high quality; and the other recomended water cooler is the Cooler Master Nepton 140XL.

Anyways I prefer the Cooler Master for own experience but if you want a little bit quiet water cooler I prefer the NZXT. If you want one of these I recomender you to change the frontal fan (the 200mm one) for another one with a size of 100mm or something like that, to put the water cooler in the front and use the rear fan panels for 80mm air coolers. Good luck!

By the way, you should change the PSU for another one with more power, maybe 550w just to be prepare.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I follow this thread for some time now and seen some pretty amazing builds and mods.
> 
> I am starting my own build after years of using a laptop. I have build a big Tower pc 6 years ago but trying to do a build with the Thermaltake Core v1. I already sponged up this whole thread in the past months.
> 
> Now my problem,
> 
> I can get a hold of a MSI r9 390. Not the X version, the 'regular'. I wonder if the MSI R9 390 will fit in this case.
> When i look at the benchmarks, it seems that the temps are lower then that of the MSI 290 that already build in this case by some members of this thread.
> Looking at the lenght it also seems to fit. But how much room do i have from the GPU slot to the sidepanel?
> 
> Again, i love this thread and this is why i created this account, just to take a subscription on this great forumthread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wroy.


Hi @Wroy, the video card is completely compatible with the case but you don´t tell us what is your motherboard, anyways I recomender you to check if the CPU is compatible with the GPU but I think you´re allready with that!


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> I can get a hold of a MSI r9 390. Not the X version, the 'regular'. I wonder if the MSI R9 390 will fit in this case.
> When i look at the benchmarks, it seems that the temps are lower then that of the MSI 290 that already build in this case by some members of this thread.
> Looking at the lenght it also seems to fit. But how much room do i have from the GPU slot to the sidepanel?
> 
> Wroy.


Hi,

According to my usual purchase site spec card of the 390,
this card is 277 mm long, and according to post 581 of this thread, max length for any GPU card in the core V1 is 285 mm. So you'll have still 8 mm of clearance.

As for the cooler, I can advise also the Corsair H90 I've recently fit in my build, on top of the ones advised by Mysterrdog.

Also, as he said, change the PSU as it'll be short for your build. Go for one 550W+ Gold/platinium and be sure to get a fully modular one.

Good luck !


----------



## Wroy

Hello Thermathor,

Thank you for your reply.
Like i said, the length of the card will not be a problem (on paper).
I am more worried about the space from the sidepannel to the fans on the GPU. I am worried about this because the MSI R9 390 is a rather big card.

I am not into the watercooling. Since you mentioned it, this could be an option if the case gets to hot. Thanks for mentioning it!








Also for the PSU i am really worried about the PSU. would 550W be enough? MSI says it needs to be more on their website.

@Mysterdogg Thank you also for replying,

I am will probally use a GA-B85N Phoenix#ov motherboard. And as chip an Intel I5 4690 (non K).
What do you mean by CPU and GPU compatible with each other?


----------



## ricercar

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. The MSI 390 linked to will not fit into the Core v1.
Quote:


> MSI 390
> 277 x 129 x 51 mm


With a depth of 51 mm, that GPU card won't fit through the hole in the front chassis frame.The cutout in the front of the chassis frame is only 46 mm wide. A card that doesn't fit through this hole needs to be under 260 mm long.

The MSI 390 will not fit into the Core v1.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> Hello Thermathor,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> Like i said, the length of the card will not be a problem (on paper).
> I am more worried about the space from the sidepannel to the fans on the GPU. I am worried about this because the MSI R9 390 is a rather big card.
> 
> I am not into the watercooling. Since you mentioned it, this could be an option if the case gets to hot. Thanks for mentioning it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for the PSU i am really worried about the PSU. would 550W be enough? MSI says it needs to be more on their website.
> 
> @Mysterdogg Thank you also for replying,
> 
> I am will probally use a GA-B85N Phoenix#ov motherboard. And as chip an Intel I5 4690 (non K).
> What do you mean by CPU and GPU compatible with each other?


Well @Wroy, with the components you say, they´re compatible each other (but you will need a BIOS update); but there´s only one little/big problem, how it´s said @ricercar, the video card isn´t 100% compatible, if you wanna use it, you should put off the side pannel. Anyways, I recomender you to change the video card for a slim one but with the same/similar specs (maybe the MSI Radeon R9 290X).


----------



## btsanev

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the great thread, which helped me clearing the doubts in my new build.

Here is my completed setup:

Mobo: Asus Z97I-PLUS m-itx
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690 (@stock)
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Savage 1866MHz
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (@stock)
Case: ThermalTake Core V1
PSU: Fractal Design Edison M 650W Gold
SSDs: 500GB Samsung 850 EVO m.2

@xylitoli - I have almost the same configuration as yours where it matters (mobo/cooler), but I opted to install the cooler only with the top 120mm fan as the bottom one was pushing the motherboard VRM heatsink. As I can see from the pictures, it's installed in the same direction as yours (pipes end pointing at the mobo VRM). Is you bottom 90mm fan not touching the VRM heatsink? It's not pushing that hard, but regardless I didn't want to pass any vibrations/force to the mobo. My idle temps are ~42 for the CPU, put part of it is because of the confined space where the PC is located (bookshelf). I wonder if adding 2x80mm noctuas will lower the temps while keeping the noise down.


----------



## xylitoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btsanev*
> 
> @xylitoli - I have almost the same configuration as yours where it matters (mobo/cooler), but I opted to install the cooler only with the top 120mm fan as the bottom one was pushing the motherboard VRM heatsink. As I can see from the pictures, it's installed in the same direction as yours (pipes end pointing at the mobo VRM). Is you bottom 90mm fan not touching the VRM heatsink? It's not pushing that hard, but regardless I didn't want to pass any vibrations/force to the mobo. My idle temps are ~42 for the CPU, put part of it is because of the confined space where the PC is located (bookshelf). I wonder if adding 2x80mm noctuas will lower the temps while keeping the noise down.


I left the 90mm fan installed and the last time I checked, it didn't touch the heatsink. But now, you got me doubting myself so I have to check again tomorrow.








My idle temp is something like 45-48 and for the same reason. Behind closed doors.
The rear noctuas don't have a huge impact, but I noticed a drop of couple degrees when on full cpu load. They are really quiet though


----------



## Wroy

Thanks Ricercar and @Mysterdogg

Damnit, do you think i can make room with a dremel?

Guess i have to find me another Mitx case since another GPU is not an option.


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> Thanks Ricercar and @Mysterdogg
> 
> Damnit, do you think i can make room with a dremel?
> 
> Guess i have to find me another Mitx case since another GPU is not an option.


It's barely possible a Dremel will make room for a MSI 390 in the Core v1.



A cut to make the opening 51 mm wide appears to be possible without cutting into the structural part of the Core v1 case.

EDIT: You might have to cut off part of the inner flange of the side panel, but it looks entirely doable.


----------



## Wroy

Wow!
Thank you for taking the time for that picture. This helps me alot.

Well, it seems that if i cut to 51mm and something more there will alot more "twist" in the frame of the chassis don't you think?

Not that i am scared to cut it.


----------



## btsanev

I think in that picture (yours) it's visible:



Mine was in the same position. Pretty sure the bottom fan is touching the heatsink. Not that it should be a major problem, but still - I chose to leave that fan out. I hope I'm reducing the noise as s side efect









I tried moving that 90mm fan to the pipes (the other side in the picture), and than it slips below the top of the heatsink. Sadly, it's touching the pipes in that position, so it's a no go.

Sorry for not taking pictures during the install, I was over excited


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> Well, it seems that if i cut to 51mm and something more there will alot more "twist" in the frame of the chassis don't you think?


I'm not so certain. IMHO the case feels pretty firm, especially if you're going to use the top and side panels.

I'll be curious to see how your mod works out.


----------



## Wroy

I think i am going to buy this case after my holiday and try to mod it.

First some last questions:
How much MM wide are the chassis frame that i need to cut out? i can not find the dimensions anywhere.
And wont the USB and sound module block the path when i cut it?

Again thank you for taking the time


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> I think i am going to buy this case after my holiday and try to mod it.
> 
> First some last questions:
> How much MM wide are the chassis frame that i need to cut out? i can not find the dimensions anywhere.
> *And wont the USB and sound module block the path when i cut it?*
> 
> Again thank you for taking the time


The front audio/USB/power button thing is actually below the hole for the GPU so it won't be an issue.

I also discovered that an MSI R9 290X 4G just _*barely*_ fits in the case. I have a few mm to spare on length and it's damn near touching the edge of the cutout. Making every mm count


----------



## mistergopez

are there any R9 390's that will fit? depth of 46 and length of 285?


----------



## Mysterdogg

@mistergopez, I'm 100% sure that there is one _R9 390_ video card compatible with the *Thermaltake Core v1* case: *the Gigabyte R9 390*; if you don´t believe me just check it http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5500#ov there is.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterdogg*
> 
> @mistergopez, I'm 100% sure that there is one _R9 390_ video card compatible with the *Thermaltake Core v1* case: *the Gigabyte R9 390*; if you don´t believe me just check it http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5500#ov there is.


The Gigabyte G1 R9 390 is what I was actually looking into when I was considering a 390, but found a good deal on my 290X so went that route as well. That specific 390 is voltage locked though, but that may or may not matter to you.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 R9 390 is what I was actually looking into when I was considering a 390, but found a good deal on my 290X so went that route as well. That specific 390 is voltage locked though, but that may or may not matter to you.


The only way I know that anyone can put an _"uncompatible"_ component in this case is re-design the interior _(like many others the last year)_.


----------



## Inonuffin

Here is a link to my build - comments welcomed

https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/nWsJ7P

Cheers


----------



## morencyam

A couple more picks of my build. I am going to be switching out the H55 for an Enermax TB Silence CPU cooler. The H55 blocks too much air flow and I'm not running a huge overclock so the H55 is kind of wasted IMO. The new cooler hopefully is arriving today and I'll get it installed over the weekend and update with new pics


----------



## harangue

Hi guys!

i have a core v1 and modded the side panels by installing acrylic windows. will post pictures later.

my question is, is it possible to install 2 x 120mm fan on the front instead of the 200mm fan? also, the 2x 80mm fans at the back do they really help or are they just for looks? thanks!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> i have a core v1 and modded the side panels by installing acrylic windows. will post pictures later.
> 
> my question is, is it possible to install 2 x 120mm fan on the front instead of the 200mm fan? also, the 2x 80mm fans at the back do they really help or are they just for looks? thanks!


I have my build torn apart now replacing the CPU cooler and looking at the front, it looks like it could be possible to fit two 120mm in the front with some slight modding. You'd just have to drill some new holes for the fan screws


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> i have a core v1 and modded the side panels by installing acrylic windows. will post pictures later.
> 
> my question is, is it possible to install 2 x 120mm fan on the front instead of the 200mm fan? also, the 2x 80mm fans at the back do they really help or are they just for looks? thanks!


Hi there,

Looking forward to seeing the pics









As for the 80mm fans, yes, I think they help a lot to extract heat, although I don't have hard facts, here.
It seems to me, in the case of liquid cooling, where the radiator largely impairs air flows, the 200mm fan (or even 2x120mm) would not be sufficient.
But in the case of air cooling of the CPU, the 2x80mm are probably just a nice option.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 80mm fans, yes, I think they help a lot to extract heat, although I don't have hard facts, here.
> It seems to me, in the case of liquid cooling, where the radiator largely impairs air flows, the 200mm fan (or even 2x120mm) would not be sufficient.
> But in the case of air cooling of the CPU, the 2x80mm are probably just a nice option.


I agree. I feel the 80mm fans on the rear really help pull the heat out. As for a 2x120mm radiator not being enough to adequately cool a CPU, I 100% disagree. That is plenty of radiator of cool even a highly overclocked CPU. It would even be enough to cool CPU and GPU at stock clocks. But having just replaced an AIO CPU cooler(Corsair H55), I feel it's a bad idea to watercool just the CPU and not the GPU for the reason you mentioned, blocking too much airflow. I was getting no airflow for the GPU and it really made the case temp shoot up pretty quick. So IMO, watercool both CPU and GPU, or air cool both, but not one of each


----------



## Inonuffin

Here is a link to my build. Recently completed and running around 35C with 4.8GHz.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/nWsJ7P

Still to do the final cable tidy up.

Thoughts, comments and suggestions for improvement welcomed!


----------



## mistergopez

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131569

Will this fit? I'm unsure of the depth/width

according to amazon The video card's measurements are 10.5 inches in Length, 1.5 inches Wide, and 4.5 inches in height.

here is core v1's spec sheet core v1 spec


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131569
> 
> Will this fit? I'm unsure of the depth/width
> 
> according to amazon The video card's measurements are 10.5 inches in Length, 1.5 inches Wide, and 4.5 inches in height.
> 
> here is core v1's spec sheet core v1 spec


You should be fine with that card. I use an MSI 290x that measures 10.86" x 1.54" x 5" and it just barley fits


----------



## harangue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inonuffin*
> 
> Here is a link to my build. Recently completed and running around 35C with 4.8GHz.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/nWsJ7P
> 
> Still to do the final cable tidy up.
> 
> Thoughts, comments and suggestions for improvement welcomed!


is that the bitfenix spectre led pro?


----------



## White Wyvern

Just curious, do you guys know how much radiator space can fit inside this case (including casemods if someone already did that ... )?


----------



## Inonuffin

Yes it is - fits well and is very quiet


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inonuffin*
> 
> Yes it is - fits well and is very quiet


How would you compare the air flow to the stock fan?


----------



## Inonuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> How would you compare the air flow to the stock fan?


Can't comment unfortunately as it was the first thing I replace during the build process.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> is that the bitfenix spectre led pro?


Yes sir, it is the *Bitfenix Spectre Led PRO 200mm* _(or is very similar)_


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistergopez*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131569
> 
> Will this fit? I'm unsure of the depth/width
> 
> according to amazon The video card's measurements are 10.5 inches in Length, 1.5 inches Wide, and 4.5 inches in height.
> 
> here is core v1's spec sheet core v1 spec


Yes, it's compatible with the case but in your position, I should buy another VGA, that mark it isn't so good; I recomender you a Sapphire or an Asus one just for personal experience.


----------



## coyaba

Hello,

I would like to start biuld my PC with core-v1, could tell me please where can I buy Core V1 Side Panel ? I found one on Thermaltake website but they can't send this panel to Ireland (EU)
Second question what I should buy to highlight my case in red coulor ?

Thanks for all answer
Regards


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Just curious, do you guys know how much radiator space can fit inside this case (including casemods if someone already did that ... )?


Hi,

Hard to tell, really.

The one from the H90 I have is 140 X 170 X 27 mm, with the 170 mm being vertical.

I'd say you can have 2 more cm horizontally, nothing more vertically, and pretty much anything
as thickness.

So, you should be OK up to 160 X 170 X 30-40 mm ... I wouldn't try past that ...


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyaba*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would like to start biuld my PC with core-v1, could tell me please where can I buy Core V1 Side Panel ? I found one on Thermaltake website but they can't send this panel to Ireland (EU)
> Second question what I should buy to highlight my case in red coulor ?
> 
> Thanks for all answer
> Regards


Hi,

No idea for the first question. Best thing would probably be to contact TT.

For the second, why not try *Bitfenix Spectre Led PRO 200mm* which is discussed a handfull of posts above,
and of which Inonuffin posted a nice pic ?


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyaba*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would like to start biuld my PC with core-v1, could tell me please where can I buy Core V1 Side Panel ? I found one on Thermaltake website but they can't send this panel to Ireland (EU)
> Second question what I should buy to highlight my case in red coulor ?
> 
> Thanks for all answer
> Regards


Hi, why don´t you try to send the side panel to your house with some post agency like FedEx or any other? I used to do that when I was out of USA.
And for the red color, you should buy one of this:

_Sorry for the low quality picture_


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterdogg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And for the red color, you should buy one of this:


+1 this idea. I found a 5 meter roll of red LEDs like this for under $5 on eBay. It provides enough lighting that I can make a few mistakes and still have enough to do a good job on lighting up more than one case.
( http://www.ebay.com/itm/171835346722?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT )


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> +1 this idea. I found a 5 meter roll of red LEDs like this for under $5 on eBay. It provides enough lighting that I can make a few mistakes and still have enough to do a good job on lighting up more than one case.
> ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/171835346722?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT )


Nice! good found, just a tip: if you´re gonna buy in ebay try with american sellers instead of asian sellers, with that you will get more confidence and quality.


----------



## coyaba

Thanks for last answers !

Can I use this kind of bild for core V1:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liquid-Cooler-Quiet-Dual120mm-radiator/dp/B00S0Y9VOO/ref=sr_1_25?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439831000&sr=1-25-spons&keywords=fan+80mm+red
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-i7-5820K-Extreme-Processor-Generation/dp/B00MMLXIKY/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439997211&sr=1-1&keywords=i7+5820k
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asrock-X99E-ITX-AC-Motherboard-LGA2011-v3/dp/B00VTFA2QM/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439997311&sr=1-2&keywords=mini+itx

Thank you


----------



## GALLA4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyaba*
> 
> Thanks for last answers !
> 
> Can I use this kind of bild for core V1:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liquid-Cooler-Quiet-Dual120mm-radiator/dp/B00S0Y9VOO/ref=sr_1_25?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439831000&sr=1-25-spons&keywords=fan+80mm+red
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-i7-5820K-Extreme-Processor-Generation/dp/B00MMLXIKY/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439997211&sr=1-1&keywords=i7+5820k
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asrock-X99E-ITX-AC-Motherboard-LGA2011-v3/dp/B00VTFA2QM/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439997311&sr=1-2&keywords=mini+itx
> 
> Thank you


Cooler is too big...140mm is probably biggest you can run without getting inventive with the angle grinder


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyaba*
> 
> Thanks for last answers !
> 
> Can I use this kind of bild for core V1:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liquid-Cooler-Quiet-Dual120mm-radiator/dp/B00S0Y9VOO/ref=sr_1_25?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439831000&sr=1-25-spons&keywords=fan+80mm+red
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-i7-5820K-Extreme-Processor-Generation/dp/B00MMLXIKY/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439997211&sr=1-1&keywords=i7+5820k
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asrock-X99E-ITX-AC-Motherboard-LGA2011-v3/dp/B00VTFA2QM/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439997311&sr=1-2&keywords=mini+itx
> 
> Thank you


If you read the manual, you can notice that the most largest air fan size is 200mm but in case of the radiator, it just support 140mm (well, 200mm too but by your own risk); another very important think is the fact that this case just support one fan water cooling design. I recomender you (by personal experience) the Deepcool Captain 120, this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/DEEPCOOL-CAPTAIN-Cooling-Ceramic-with120mm/dp/B00S0YA7FG/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1440004262&sr=1-1&keywords=deepcool+captain and even you can conserve the stock 200mm fan.


----------



## ricercar

I have unexpectedly ended up with two Core v1 cases due to a shipping snafu. I'm considering a system that uses both Core v1 cases connected together as one unit, either stacked (one on top of the other) or linear (one in front of the other). If this intrigues you, please consider offering opinions about which orientation you think sounds more interesting.

The build will probably be water cooled. I already have the following components on hand to consider for the build:
- Asus Maximus VII Impact mainboard
- i7 4790K if this is ends up as a gaming PC
--OR--
- Pentium 3258 if this ends up as a music server/HTPC
- 16 GB PNY 1866MHz DDR3 RAM
- (2) Samsung EVO 850 250GB SSDs: 1 for OS, 1 for 218 GB music library (HTPC) /189 GB Steam library (game machine)
- (2) Seagate 120 GB hard drives, perhaps RAIDed to hold the library, freeing up one SSD for another different build.
- Various watercooling supplies such as 3/8-5/8 fittings and tubing, XSPC Raystorm CPU waterblock
- be quiet 500 watt PSU
- I've fit a MSI GTX 980 into a Core v1 so I'm considering that direction for a possible gaming build.

Initially I was considering a stacked build with a 360 mm Radiator (3x120 mm) behind the two stock 200 fans. However, a linear system might be more fun to consider with airflow from front-to-back using the name "wind tunnel" for the build. This would likely confine me to dual 140 mm radiators unless I top- or side-mounted a rad across the cases.

Random ideas welcome.


----------



## taikiat

My current setup uses stock CPU cooler and stock 200 mm fan in the Core V1. I also have two shoddy 80mm LED fans running exhaust at the back. Thinking of the following layout.



While I'm running a i5-4460 without overclocking, I'm just upgrading from the stock cooler to a Hyper 103 for noise and and aesthetic reasons. I just feel the Intel stock cooler is so... boring and some degrees off the temps with a aftermarket cooler wouldn't hurt. Besides the Hyper is fairly easy on the waller.

Secondly, the twin 80mms at the back came from somewhere in China, I got it because I just wanted LEDs to sparkle the build. However due to lack of PWMs, the build quality is leading to a steady hum that's starting to get annoying. So I'm thinking of swapping them out for Arctic F8 PWMs.

The last tiny addition in the bottom right, would be a silent CM 80mm fan I found stashed somewhere. Would only put it in if its PWM, else the noise issue is going to haunt me again. Any idea if the 80mm can be mounted on this side panel?

Lastly, the stock 200mm is swapped out for a CM Megaflow, since I heard the noise performance of the Megaflow is considerably better.

From the layout I'm also hoping to achieve better airflow throughout the case. Current top down Intel cooler doesn't seem ideal in terms of sculpting the flow. But with a vertical alignment of the Hyper 103, I'm hoping if would help move air along from the front of the case to the back and out through the 80mms. With this, it's also an aim to reduce any potential build up of heat around the GPU. I doubt the differences would be detectable anyway but what do you guys think?

Edited:

Current temps are OK in the build. The main aim of this implementation is to reduce noise, make it look better, and of course a nice side bonus would be lower temps.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> I have unexpectedly ended up with two Core v1 cases due to a shipping snafu. I'm considering a system that uses both Core v1 cases connected together as one unit, either stacked (one on top of the other) or linear (one in front of the other). If this intrigues you, please consider offering opinions about which orientation you think sounds more interesting.
> 
> The build will probably be water cooled. I already have the following components on hand to consider for the build:
> - Asus Maximus VII Impact mainboard
> - i7 4790K if this is ends up as a gaming PC
> --OR--
> - Pentium 3258 if this ends up as a music server/HTPC
> - 16 GB PNY 1866MHz DDR3 RAM
> - (2) Samsung EVO 850 250GB SSDs: 1 for OS, 1 for 218 GB music library (HTPC) /189 GB Steam library (game machine)
> - (2) Seagate 120 GB hard drives, perhaps RAIDed to hold the library, freeing up one SSD for another different build.
> - Various watercooling supplies such as 3/8-5/8 fittings and tubing, XSPC Raystorm CPU waterblock
> - be quiet 500 watt PSU
> - I've fit a MSI GTX 980 into a Core v1 so I'm considering that direction for a possible gaming build.
> 
> Initially I was considering a stacked build with a 360 mm Radiator (3x120 mm) behind the two stock 200 fans. However, a linear system might be more fun to consider with airflow from front-to-back using the name "wind tunnel" for the build. This would likely confine me to dual 140 mm radiators unless I top- or side-mounted a rad across the cases.
> 
> Random ideas welcome.


I definitely say go stacked. Then do a 360mm radiator in the front. You might be able to fit a couple 240mm radiators in the bottom then too. If you do decide to do a double V1 build, make sure you share the build log link here because I would love to see either variation of it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikiat*
> 
> My current setup uses stock CPU cooler and stock 200 mm fan in the Core V1. I also have two shoddy 80mm LED fans running exhaust at the back. Thinking of the following layout.
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm running a i5-4460 without overclocking, I'm just upgrading from the stock cooler to a Hyper 103 for noise and and aesthetic reasons. I just feel the Intel stock cooler is so... boring and some degrees off the temps with a aftermarket cooler wouldn't hurt. Besides the Hyper is fairly easy on the waller.
> 
> Secondly, the twin 80mms at the back came from somewhere in China, I got it because I just wanted LEDs to sparkle the build. However due to lack of PWMs, the build quality is leading to a steady hum that's starting to get annoying. So I'm thinking of swapping them out for Arctic F8 PWMs.
> 
> The last tiny addition in the bottom right, would be a silent CM 80mm fan I found stashed somewhere. Would only put it in if its PWM, else the noise issue is going to haunt me again. Any idea if the 80mm can be mounted on this side panel?
> 
> Lastly, the stock 200mm is swapped out for a CM Megaflow, since I heard the noise performance of the Megaflow is considerably better.
> 
> From the layout I'm also hoping to achieve better airflow throughout the case. Current top down Intel cooler doesn't seem ideal in terms of sculpting the flow. But with a vertical alignment of the Hyper 103, I'm hoping if would help move air along from the front of the case to the back and out through the 80mms. With this, it's also an aim to reduce any potential build up of heat around the GPU. I doubt the differences would be detectable anyway but what do you guys think?
> 
> Edited:
> 
> Current temps are OK in the build. The main aim of this implementation is to reduce noise, make it look better, and of course a nice side bonus would be lower temps.


Yes, you can install fans on the vented side panels. There are no designated fan screw holes, but you shouldn't have a problem finding four that will line up. You may need to use a washer or some other kind of spacer between the fan and the side panel though. I held a fan on the side panel vent as an intake just to see how it would look, and the blades were rubbing against the panel.

I actually just bought two low RPM 120mm Silverstone Slim fans to install on the side panel for some better airflow and positive pressure to force out some of the heat generated by my 290X. I have some small rubber washers from work I was planning on using to prevent the blades from rubbing.


----------



## drdoven

Hello everyone,
I would like to know If a 120mm rad/fan wil fit on the side of the case with 1 HDD mounted?
If so, how thick can the radiator + fan be?

Ps i'm New here so forgive me my mistakes


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdoven*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I would like to know If a 120mm rad/fan wil fit on the side of the case with 1 HDD mounted?
> If so, how thick can the radiator + fan be?
> 
> Ps i'm New here so forgive me my mistakes


Hi, let me see if I get it, you want to put the Water Cooling in a side panel or instead of the stock front fan or with the front fan?


----------



## drdoven

I would like to mount the radiator and fan on the side panel


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdoven*
> 
> I would like to mount the radiator and fan on the side panel


Well, with that information at first sight it could be done; but to be sure, what radiator or fan do you want in the side panel? to let me know the size.
Anyways, you can put a 120mm radiator at the back of the front fan.


----------



## drdoven

Thanks for your awnser, i want to use the corsair h60 wich is 27 mm but with fan it is 52 mm, i could however use a slim fan wich would make it 47 mm.
I'm aware of the location behind the front fan and If it doesnt fit on the side i will mount it on the front.


----------



## PlusEV

Hey gang, new to the V1 and finishing ordering all my parts. I randomly came across another thread where the builder was using a similar combo as me and said there is an issue with the NiC l31 cooler blocking the PCIe slot on the MSI 97i MB.

Here are the relevant parts
Core V1
MSI 97i mb
970GTX
NiC l31 Cooler edit: dimensions are: 140 x 128 x 40 mm

The parts are being mailed, except I haven't ordered the cooler yet. Long and short is that I'm looking for a cooler under $40, i'm fine with a fan system and this one seems to fit aside from the comment I found (here

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2g5ulf/build_ready_miniitx_thermaltake_core_v1/
 )

Basically Im looking for a better verification if anyone has used this combo, since the PCIe should be in a standard spot I dont understand why it would block the slot, but there's plenty I don't know so I could be wrong.


----------



## GALLA4

Help me decide....Thermaltake Core V1 or Phanteks Anthoo Evolv mITX


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Can the front hold a 240 rad?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*
> 
> Can the front hold a 240 rad?


I held two 120mm fans to the front of the case and they were both right on the edge. I think it could be done with a little dremel action, but it would still be very tight


----------



## termathor

@PlusEV,

Having a look at http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z97I-GAMING-AC.html#hero-overview and http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00002246, I'd say the 128mm W of the cooler is gonna be a problem with the MSI 97i.
I don't see 12.8cm fitting without problems with the GPU. It should go above the chipset with no problem, but the GPU would be blocked.
Remember, the MB is 17cm X 17cm, so 12.8 cm is quite a significant part of this ...

@tlxxxsracer,

I really don't think it can hold 240mm radiator, even with modding. The case is just above 240 mm height and the lower part contains a hatch for cable passing between MB and PSU. Blocking this with a rad would really impair, block your cabling, or even not fit at all, depending on the thickness of the rad.

@GALLA4,

It all depends on what you want to achieve. The Phantek is significantly taller and deeper (33%, give or take) than the core V1, and therefore, can fit bigger GPUs (330 mm long vs. 280 for the V1) and bigger radiators (240 mm vs. 140 for the V1).
I'd say, YMMV


----------



## PlusEV

@termathor Thanks!

Well, I'm looking for good cooling options. I'd like to spend less than 50, but it seems hard to find a good fan based cooler that fits in the V1 under that price point. Everything is either expensive or doesn't fit the V1 (212 evo, thermaltake l31, etc. So far I'm looking at the following

Corsair H60 - $65
Noctua NH U9s - $65
Corsair H50 - $50
Cooler Master Seidon 120V - $50

I'm open to fan or water cooling. Mainly hoping for sub 60c under load and quiet. What are some of yall using?

System is

4790k
970GTX
16gig ram
250g ssd
Core V1
Corsair cx500m
MSI 97i mb


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlusEV*
> 
> @termathor Thanks!
> 
> Well, I'm looking for good cooling options. I'd like to spend less than 50, but it seems hard to find a good fan based cooler that fits in the V1 under that price point. Everything is either expensive or doesn't fit the V1 (212 evo, thermaltake l31, etc. So far I'm looking at the following
> 
> Corsair H60 - $65
> Noctua NH U9s - $65
> Corsair H50 - $50
> Cooler Master Seidon 120V - $50
> 
> I'm open to fan or water cooling. Mainly hoping for sub 60c under load and quiet. What are some of yall using?
> 
> System is
> 
> 4790k
> 970GTX
> 16gig ram
> 250g ssd
> Core V1
> Corsair cx500m
> MSI 97i mb


I'm using and Enermax ETD-T60 cooler and it works pretty well


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*
> 
> Can the front hold a 240 rad?


Doubtful any brand of "240" radiator will fit in the Core v1.

The case is circa 255mm tall inside, from floor panel to ceiling panel. With ports, my XSPC 240 is 270 mm long. It won't fit on the front panel without extending outside the case.


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlusEV*
> 
> @termathor Thanks!
> 
> Well, I'm looking for good cooling options. I'd like to spend less than 50, but it seems hard to find a good fan based cooler that fits in the V1 under that price point. Everything is either expensive or doesn't fit the V1 (212 evo, thermaltake l31, etc. So far I'm looking at the following
> 
> Corsair H60 - $65
> Noctua NH U9s - $65
> Corsair H50 - $50
> Cooler Master Seidon 120V - $50
> 
> I'm open to fan or water cooling. Mainly hoping for sub 60c under load and quiet. What are some of yall using?
> 
> System is
> 
> 4790k
> 970GTX
> 16gig ram
> 250g ssd
> Core V1
> Corsair cx500m
> MSI 97i mb


From the dimensions I've seen, all except the Noctua should fit in the V1. The noctua is really
big and I've already failed to fit one in my V1, so won't advise it.

I'm using the Corsair H90, by the way, and it's great, but it's above your budget.


----------



## PlusEV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> From the dimensions I've seen, all except the Noctua should fit in the V1. The noctua is really
> big and I've already failed to fit one in my V1, so won't advise it.
> 
> I'm using the Corsair H90, by the way, and it's great, but it's above your budget.


I'm leaning towards the noctua, the dimensions I found on their site are 125/95/95. That should fit no?


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlusEV*
> 
> I'm leaning towards the noctua, the dimensions I found on their site are 125/95/95. That should fit no?


Based on you numbers, and after intense scrutation of pictures on the web, I think it's gonna be very just if at all.
I think the fan is 2cm thick, and bear in mind the rad is centered on the chip, but the fan comes *behind it* ,
so that could block one of your DIMM, which is exactly what happened to me.

Sure height is OK, width should do, but depth may really be a problem.
Indeed on 95mm D, you'll have 48+20 behind the center of the CPU chip. Tough call, if the pics I'm seeing
are anything to go by.

I'd say try it if you're ready to sacrifice a DIMM. Else, go for liquid.


----------



## PlusEV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Based on you numbers, and after intense scrutation of pictures on the web, I think it's gonna be very just if at all.
> I think the fan is 2cm thick, and bear in mind the rad is centered on the chip, but the fan comes *behind it* ,
> so that could block one of your DIMM, which is exactly what happened to me.
> 
> Sure height is OK, width should do, but depth may really be a problem.
> Indeed on 95mm D, you'll have 48+20 behind the center of the CPU chip. Tough call, if the pics I'm seeing
> are anything to go by.
> 
> I'd say try it if you're ready to sacrifice a DIMM. Else, go for liquid.


Sounds like a good idea. I kept digging around, and found this: http://pcgamers.net.au/index.php/categories/item/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers?start=3

the pictures show a d9l which has the same 95mm/95mm foot print and it fits with both two sticks of ram and the vid card.

I'll be building it later this week when all the parts arrive and hopeful! thanks for all the feedback


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlusEV*
> 
> Sounds like a good idea. I kept digging around, and found this: http://pcgamers.net.au/index.php/categories/item/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers?start=3
> 
> the pictures show a d9l which has the same 95mm/95mm foot print and it fits with both two sticks of ram and the vid card.
> 
> I'll be building it later this week when all the parts arrive and hopeful! thanks for all the feedback


Keep us posted, mate, by all means !


----------



## taikiat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I definitely say go stacked. Then do a 360mm radiator in the front. You might be able to fit a couple 240mm radiators in the bottom then too. If you do decide to do a double V1 build, make sure you share the build log link here because I would love to see either variation of it
> Yes, you can install fans on the vented side panels. There are no designated fan screw holes, but you shouldn't have a problem finding four that will line up. You may need to use a washer or some other kind of spacer between the fan and the side panel though. I held a fan on the side panel vent as an intake just to see how it would look, and the blades were rubbing against the panel.
> 
> I actually just bought two low RPM 120mm Silverstone Slim fans to install on the side panel for some better airflow and positive pressure to force out some of the heat generated by my 290X. I have some small rubber washers from work I was planning on using to prevent the blades from rubbing.


First off, swapped the i5 stock cooler for the Hyper 103 and the stock 200mm for a Megaflow. Retained the rear two 80 mms because its just so hard to get 80mm fans here in Singapore (part of the reason why I grabbed them off ebay instead). Anyway the results are a 15 C drop based off a 10 minute run (small FFT) on Prime95. Not a very robust test since I only did it once. Temperatures peaked at 78 and 63 before and after.

Thoughts: While the Hyper 103 worked pretty well, I did put a little too much thermal paste (pea instead of half pea) and I feel the airflow generated by the Megaflow is weaker than the stock 200 mm fan. Perhaps temperatures would be lower if I had retained the stock 200mm. Besides, the Megaflow didn't do much better than the stock 200mm in terms of noise. Perhaps it's the roar from the 80mms, or the Megaflow doesn't do that particularly well in the decibel department as well.

Going to swap out the rear 80mms once I finally convince myself to grab Arctic F8s off Ebay once again for 19 USD (2 pieces). Meanwhile will live with 80mms. My speakers drown them out anyways during gaming. It's just a mild annoyance during movies.

Before:


After: took the chance to do some cable management as well. Decided to try out with cable ties, much neater for myself and happy with the results. maybe will consider nylon cable sleeves in the next round.


----------



## dl2998

Hi,
I am having a frustrating problem: my Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is too tall for my core V1,
and I am looking for a new cpu(i7-4790K) cooler? and I am worrying my two Corsair Vengeance(2*8GB) could be intrusive due to their size.

Can anyone help me choosing one CPU cooler?

Thanks!!!

btw my mother board is Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI


----------



## taikiat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dl2998*
> 
> Hi,
> I am having a frustrating problem: my Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is too tall for my core V1,
> and I am looking for a new cpu(i7-4790K) cooler? and I am worrying my two Corsair Vengeance(2*8GB) could be intrusive due to their size.
> 
> Can anyone help me choosing one CPU cooler?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> btw my mother board is Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI


Would you be considering AIO water cooling? I haven't done it before because of costs but I'm sure many here are more than qualified to give you a proper recommendation.


----------



## PlusEV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dl2998*
> 
> Hi,
> I am having a frustrating problem: my Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is too tall for my core V1,
> and I am looking for a new cpu(i7-4790K) cooler? and I am worrying my two Corsair Vengeance(2*8GB) could be intrusive due to their size.
> 
> Can anyone help me choosing one CPU cooler?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> btw my mother board is Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI


This is what I've been working on also.

I ended up ordering the noctua U9S,mainly because of Noctuas reputation. Another is the thermaltake Nic L31 might fit depending on your MB. It does not fit with the MSI Z97I but I have seen others use it with asus MB.


----------



## dl2998

Quote:


> This is what I've been working on also.
> 
> I ended up ordering the noctua U9S,mainly because of Noctuas reputation. Another is the thermaltake Nic L31 might fit depending on your MB. It does not fit with the MSI Z97I but I have seen others use it with asus MB.


I ordered Tt Nic L31 from amazon. I found this:http://pcpartpicker.com/b/y4wV3C. he's using 2 large RAMs and Asus z97. hope it fits my gigabyte z97


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dl2998*
> 
> Hi,
> I am having a frustrating problem: my Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is too tall for my core V1,
> and I am looking for a new cpu(i7-4790K) cooler? and I am worrying my two Corsair Vengeance(2*8GB) could be intrusive due to their size.
> 
> Can anyone help me choosing one CPU cooler?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> btw my mother board is Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI


I'm using the exact same motherboard with an Enermax ETD-T60 and it works great. There is just enough room for the cooler to overhang above the RAM. But it depends on it your model of Vengeance has the extended ehight heatsinks or not. If they are the extended height ones, then they probably wont fit under the cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikiat*
> 
> Would you be considering AIO water cooling? I haven't done it before because of costs but I'm sure many here are more than qualified to give you a proper recommendation.


I was using an H55 for a few weeks before switch to the Enermax cooler. While it worked great and kept CPU temps low, it blocked too much airflow for the rest of the case and caused the case ambient temp to sky rocket due to my 290X


----------



## harangue

What's the height clearance for the gpu with this case? I'm looking at both the msi and Asus gtx 970 and they both have 140mm height. Will they fit the core v1?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> What's the height clearance for the gpu with this case? I'm looking at both the msi and Asus gtx 970 and they both have 140mm height. Will they fit the core v1?


well the max CPU cooler height is 140mm so a GPU of the same height in theory should fit too. Only issue I forsee would be the power cables would make it more than 140mm tall.


----------



## taikiat

So I swapped out the rear 80mm led fans for the quiter 80mm cooler masters, did a whole lot of noise but airflow reduces a fair bit. Not going to do more tests because I doubt much would change for the temps.

I must say reducing the led fans really did halve my noise levels. I mounted one on the side as can be seen below just to have that bit more extra intake. but now it kinda gives a whining noise. I'm suspecting its a little bit of vibration, but I've already used some rubber washers and this is probably the lowest amount of noise I can achieve. Maybe when i order some new fans, this one will go. But overall, I'm going to leave it as is, just to document the mounting of 80mm on the side panel (although only with 2 screws).


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikiat*
> 
> So I swapped out the rear 80mm led fans for the quiter 80mm cooler masters, did a whole lot of noise but airflow reduces a fair bit. Not going to do more tests because I doubt much would change for the temps.
> 
> I must say reducing the led fans really did halve my noise levels. I mounted one on the side as can be seen below just to have that bit more extra intake. but now it kinda gives a whining noise. I'm suspecting its a little bit of vibration, but I've already used some rubber washers and this is probably the lowest amount of noise I can achieve. Maybe when i order some new fans, this one will go. But overall, I'm going to leave it as is, just to document the mounting of 80mm on the side panel (although only with 2 screws).


Hi, I put two 120mm led fans in the left side panel to get a better air flow and it´s much better, now I can downgrade the temperature of the HDDs more quickly; in the next weeks I will buy two 80mm led fans to put in the back side.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> What's the height clearance for the gpu with this case? I'm looking at both the msi and Asus gtx 970 and they both have 140mm height. Will they fit the core v1?


Hi, a very usefull way to now that, is checking the size of the socket where the GPU video connections are (you know, the VGA, HDMI, DVI); anyways, the case was designed to be compàtible with low profile VGAs but you still can put a normal profile inside without problems.


----------



## intelsonic

Hi Guys,

just wondering what the window size is on the V1, havnt got one just yet but planning a build and was looking to replace the window with a top mounted 230mm fan for a negative pressure set up


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelsonic*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> just wondering what the window size is on the V1, havnt got one just yet but planning a build and was looking to replace the window with a top mounted 230mm fan for a negative pressure set up


Well that´s a rare question; anyways, I sure you can put a 200mm fan in the top panel but I don´t know if a 230mm fan can fit.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterdogg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> What's the height clearance for the gpu with this case? I'm looking at both the msi and Asus gtx 970 and they both have 140mm height. Will they fit the core v1?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, a very usefull way to now that, is checking the size of the socket where the GPU video connections are (you know, the VGA, HDMI, DVI); anyways, the case was designed to be compàtible with low profile VGAs but you still can put a normal profile inside without problems.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make any sense. PCI slots are all the same height, and with most non low profile GPU's the PCB and/ or HSF usually go higher than the PCI bracket. My 290X, for example, is 127mm tall and a standard PCI bracket is 120mm tall.

@harangue are you positive both cards are 140mm tall? That seems awfully tall for a GPU. Share links to the cards you're looking at

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelsonic*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> just wondering what the window size is on the V1, havnt got one just yet but planning a build and was looking to replace the window with a top mounted 230mm fan for a negative pressure set up


I'll measure for you when I get home from work this evening


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. PCI slots are all the same height, and with most non low profile GPU's the PCB and/ or HSF usually go higher than the PCI bracket. My 290X, for example, is 127mm tall and a standard PCI bracket is 120mm tall.
> 
> @harangue are you positive both cards are 140mm tall? That seems awfully tall for a GPU. Share links to the cards you're looking at
> I'll measure for you when I get home from work this evening


I'm sorry but you don´t understand what I said before; I mean this part (getting the size of that part you can know what VGAs [most of the standard] can fit inside the case)

thats why I mentioned the VGA, DVI & HDMI connections; however, not all the PCI slots got the same size.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterdogg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. PCI slots are all the same height, and with most non low profile GPU's the PCB and/ or HSF usually go higher than the PCI bracket. My 290X, for example, is 127mm tall and a standard PCI bracket is 120mm tall.
> 
> @harangue are you positive both cards are 140mm tall? That seems awfully tall for a GPU. Share links to the cards you're looking at
> I'll measure for you when I get home from work this evening
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but you don´t understand what I said before; I mean this part (getting the size of that part you can know what VGAs [most of the standard] can fit inside the case)
> 
> thats why I mentioned the VGA, DVI & HDMI connections; however, not all the PCI slots got the same size.
Click to expand...

I understood perfectly what you said. It still doesn't make any sense. PCI slot size has nothing to do with actual card height, as demonstrated by my 290X. And yes, all *Full Height PCI* slots, not low profile, are the same 120mm tall. That is an industry standard. And this case doesn't support low profile PCI brackets, so that's a moot point.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I understood perfectly what you said. It still doesn't make any sense. PCI slot size has nothing to do with actual card height, as demonstrated by my 290X. And yes, all *Full Height PCI* slots, not low profile, are the same 120mm tall. That is an industry standard. And this case doesn't support low profile PCI brackets, so that's a moot point.


You´re right but I´m talking about the VGA design not the bracket height. I know there are VGAs with low profile and normal profile bracket but there are also Low profile VGAs with low profile bracket, normal profile VGAs with low profile bracket & low profile VGAs with normal profile bracket, normal profile VGAs with normal profile bracket.

So, this case support low/normal profile VGAs with normal profile bracket but not support Low/normal profile VGAs with low profile bracket.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterdogg*
> 
> You´re right but I´m talking about the VGA design not the bracket height. I know there are VGAs with low profile and normal profile bracket but there are also Low profile VGAs with low profile bracket, normal profile VGAs with low profile bracket & low profile VGAs with normal profile bracket, normal profile VGAs with normal profile bracket.
> 
> So, *this case support low/normal profile VGAs with normal profile bracket* but not support Low/normal profile VGAs with low profile bracket.


As does every single case on the market, so why even mention that. Regardless, that's not what he was asking about. He asked if a 140mm tall GPU would fit in the case and you told him to look at the PCI slots. Doesn't help him at all.

We can go back and forth, but we aren't getting anywhere helping him. There must be some kind of language translation barrier confusion or something, since I don't understand half of your posts most of the time.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> As does every single case on the market, so why even mention that. Regardless, that's not what he was asking about. He asked if a 140mm tall GPU would fit in the case and you told him to look at the PCI slots. Doesn't help him at all.
> 
> We can go back and forth, but we aren't getting anywhere helping him. There must be some kind of language translation barrier confusion or something, since I don't understand half of your posts most of the time.


Well, first of all if I said "PCI slots" thas was my error and also it was my error not change that but nobody notice me about my error; if you don´t understand some post mine that´s not my problem, anyways, you should tell me what you don´t understand of my posts via inbox to explain you, ain´t got any problem.

And language translation barrier? I don´t think so (i´m from San Diego), maybe we got different ways to help.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelsonic*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> just wondering what the window size is on the V1, havnt got one just yet but planning a build and was looking to replace the window with a top mounted 230mm fan for a negative pressure set up


hey, I measured the window last night and it's 6.875" x 7.5" and a 200mm fan has a diameter of 7.875" so neither 200mm or 230mm fan will fit without some modding


----------



## Rebellion88

Not really finished yet, needs some cable management.



Is there any better front LED fans for the case, which are more quiet?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Not really finished yet, needs some cable management.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Is there any better front LED fans for the case, which are more quiet?


The Bitfenix Sceptre Pro is pretty popular and comes in various LED colors. I personally am using a Xigmatek Xlf and it works pretty well.


----------



## Rebellion88

Thanks, is it me but although I dont need such a small build I cannot help but smile thinking all that goes in that little case


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Thanks, is it me but although I dont need such a small build I cannot help but smile thinking all that goes in that little case


I agree. I didn't necessarily need a small build, but I've always wanted to do a mITX build, and I got the case, motherboard, and GPU for great prices, and reused the CPU and RAM from my previous build, so the time seemed right.


----------



## harangue

Msi gtx 970 card

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-specification

Asus gtx 970

https://www.asus.com/ph/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX970DC2OC4GD5/specifications/

Both are 140mm in height.

Not sure if they'll fit. Especially with the power cables.. Thoughts guys?


----------



## harangue

I'm leaning more on the msi 970 because it's shorter but I have reservations on the height.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> Msi gtx 970 card
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-specification
> 
> Asus gtx 970
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ph/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX970DC2OC4GD5/specifications/
> 
> Both are 140mm in height.
> 
> Not sure if they'll fit. Especially with the power cables.. Thoughts guys?


Hi, the power cables are connected in the top of the VGA, right? it can fit (I´m almost sure about that but I will check it when I get home) but I recomender you to use flat cables otherwise, if it doesn´t fit even with flat cables you should redesign the inside of the case, change the way you connect the power to the video card (maybe solder the power wire to the VGA connector, leaving aside the headers) or buy another graphic card...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harangue*
> 
> Msi gtx 970 card
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-specification
> 
> Asus gtx 970
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ph/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX970DC2OC4GD5/specifications/
> 
> Both are 140mm in height.
> 
> Not sure if they'll fit. Especially with the power cables.. Thoughts guys?


Because of the power connector location, I have a feeling neither on would fit. Reason being is that the max CPU cooler height is 140mm, then you need to be able to plug in the power cables.

my 290X is 127mm tall and the power cables are just about touching the top panel when they are plugged in.
Pic for reference. As you can see, the power cables are actually sticking out of the top of the case just a tad and are pushed down when the panel is attached.


----------



## taikiat

I'm using Zotac gtx 970 which is about 110 mm tall. The cables go in from the top and i had to bend it a fair bit since I was using the stock psu cables. My hyper 103 fits in just nicely at 138.5 mm under the height limit of 140 mm. So it may be a risk to fit in 140 mm gpus unless u can get the cables to fit at right angles.

speaking of which, does anyone have any recommendations to do custom cable sleeving? I'm looking at some of the builds in this thread and the custom sleeved cables really make a difference in the whole look. I'm running a seasonic m12ii so I wouldn't mind getting a whole set of the cables.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikiat*
> 
> I'm using Zotac gtx 970 which is about 110 mm tall. The cables go in from the top and i had to bend it a fair bit since I was using the stock psu cables. My hyper 103 fits in just nicely at 138.5 mm under the height limit of 140 mm. So it may be a risk to fit in 140 mm gpus unless u can get the cables to fit at right angles.
> 
> speaking of which, does anyone have any recommendations to do custom cable sleeving? I'm looking at some of the builds in this thread and the custom sleeved cables really make a difference in the whole look. I'm running a seasonic m12ii so I wouldn't mind getting a whole set of the cables.


Ensourced does some really nice work. I personally did it all myself. I actually enjoy sleeving cables


----------



## taikiat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Ensourced does some really nice work. I personally did it all myself. I actually enjoy sleeving cables


i would love to do it myself but to get all the tools and materials would be counter productive if I'm going to do it once. I'm using the seasonic m12ii bronze 620 W, it doesn't seem like Ensourced is offering that. Need some advise if I could get cables for other PSU models?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikiat*
> 
> i would love to do it myself but to get all the tools and materials would be counter productive if I'm going to do it once. I'm using the seasonic m12ii bronze 620 W, it doesn't seem like Ensourced is offering that. Need some advise if I could get cables for other PSU models?


check out the PSU Pinout Thread. You might get lucky and it uses the same pinout as another PSU. If not, I think they might offer a service where you send them your cables, they sleeve them, then send them back. Or you could always just get presleeved extensions. But that could cause a "bird's nest" of cables in the bottom since space is already so tight


----------



## Makkqverk

After selling my rig this date last year and being stuck on a OLD laptop and no gaming. Well I think I'm going mad.. xD
So decided now to build a ITX system over the next weeks as Z170 mobo's get avaliable!

Going to read the whole thread now (of course) But have some questions right away. What is the dimensions of those air "intakes" on the side panels? Gonna buy those DEMCiflex filters and was wondering if a 120x120mm would cover all the holes or if it has to be 140mm? Don't want it overlapping the front, only the side panel.

And is that Front panel filter effective? How is your system holding up in this case, dusty or not?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> After selling my rig this date last year and being stuck on a OLD laptop and no gaming. Well I think I'm going mad.. xD
> So decided now to build a ITX system over the next weeks as Z170 mobo's get avaliable!
> 
> Going to read the whole thread now (of course) But have some questions right away. What is the dimensions of those air "intakes" on the side panels? Gonna buy those DEMCiflex filters and was wondering if a 120x120mm would cover all the holes or if it has to be 140mm? Don't want it overlapping the front, only the side panel.
> 
> And is that Front panel filter effective? How is your system holding up in this case, dusty or not?


As it turns out, I just recently bought DemciFlex filters for the side vents as well. The CM Elite 130 Top Filter fits very well. It's just a hair smaller than the actual vent itself, but not too small that it has a negative effect. After all the measuring and searching I did, I found this to be the best off the shelf option without contacting them to make a custom size.

The front stock filter works pretty well too. Not too much dust build up after about a month of use.


----------



## Makkqverk

Very well! that's exellent! Maybe post a picture of that??









Does the magnet/s+filter cover all the holes on the panel? As long as all of the vent holes are covered up I will be happy.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> Very well! that's exellent! Maybe post a picture of that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the magnet/s+filter cover all the holes on the panel? As long as all of the vent holes are covered up I will be happy.


I'll post a pic when I get home from work. And yes, all the vent holes are covered. I think there is like one row of holes all the way around that are covered by the magnet, but there aren't any holes that are completely uncovered by either filter or magnet


----------



## Makkqverk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I'll post a pic when I get home from work. And yes, all the vent holes are covered. I think there is like one row of holes all the way around that are covered by the magnet, but there aren't any holes that are completely uncovered by either filter or magnet


Thanx! I will go with a MSI R9 380 4gb for this build, I don't have a huge budget but i have preordered a freeSync screen from a store, the new AOC 24" 60hz for around 200$ which i think was a great price. I'm used to 120hz tho.. but i have this idea that freesync @ 60hz will feel about the same (I hope lol)


----------



## jotapeux

For those who are thinking about buying dust filters from demciflex, I assure that's a great decision. I took off the stock spongy filter from the front and bought a new one to that, sides and the bottom for the psu, since then there's no dust at all. I kept the 200mm stock fan, put 2 80mm on the back blowing to the outside. I'm very pleased with the results, because my case lies on the floor so it would be expected to get plenty of dust, but there's none.

Here goes some pictures:


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jotapeux*
> 
> For those who are thinking about buying dust filters from demciflex, I assure that's a great decision. I took off the stock spongy filter from the front and bought a new one to that, sides and the bottom for the psu, since then there's no dust at all. I kept the 200mm stock fan, put 2 80mm on the back blowing to the outside. I'm very pleased with the results, because my case lies on the floor so it would be expected to get plenty of dust, but there's none.


What 80mm fans are you using? And what new front filter?


----------



## jotapeux

My 80mm fans are generic, just while I don't buy noctua ones. The front filter is from demciflex, like all the others from pictures i took, it's the 230mm square one with non-ferrous option.


----------



## Makkqverk

Gave you rep for that one, looks really good! had a plan to put a big filter on the outside of the front, but your solution here looks really good imo. Had not even considered it.







I might also dremel avay that plastic scelet behind the front to get some xtra mm in front of that 200mm fan

And welcome to the forum! =)

Edit: And have you got your hands on that new ASRock Gaming z170 itx mobo?? Judging only by the looks of that wifi antenna lol!?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> Very well! that's exellent! Maybe post a picture of that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the magnet/s+filter cover all the holes on the panel? As long as all of the vent holes are covered up I will be happy.


There is a row of hole along the top and bottom which are covered by the magnet


----------



## Makkqverk

Very nice! Have to put bob back up on the wall tho!


----------



## jotapeux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> Gave you rep for that one, looks really good! had a plan to put a big filter on the outside of the front, but your solution here looks really good imo. Had not even considered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might also dremel avay that plastic scelet behind the front to get some xtra mm in front of that 200mm fan
> 
> And welcome to the forum! =)
> 
> Edit: And have you got your hands on that new ASRock Gaming z170 itx mobo?? Judging only by the looks of that wifi antenna lol!?


Thank you









It's a Z97E actually, I guess ASRock has no intention on changing their wifi antenna.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> Very nice! Have to put bob back up on the wall tho!


Good eye. I have a few other pictures and posters to hang too. My office is still a work in progress after being in the house for two years lol other rooms and projects have taken priority. I should be able to get everything hung and how I want it in the next few weeks.


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jotapeux*
> 
> For those who are thinking about buying dust filters from demciflex, I assure that's a great decision. I took off the stock spongy filter from the front and bought a new one to that, sides and the bottom for the psu, since then there's no dust at all. I kept the 200mm stock fan, put 2 80mm on the back blowing to the outside. I'm very pleased with the results, because my case lies on the floor so it would be expected to get plenty of dust, but there's none.
> 
> Here goes some pictures:


@morencyam and jotapeux,

Really usefull post, guys. I, too, will have to have this build on the floor and am getting really worried on dust + cats' hair (have 3 of them, and one is really really full of them







) !


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> @morencyam and jotapeux,
> 
> Really usefull post, guys. I, too, will have to have this build on the floor and am getting really worried on dust + cats' hair (have 3 of them, and one is really really full of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) !


If I'm at my desk, the cat is on my lap, so I wanted to make sure none of that got into the case. And I've used Demciflex filters before when I had my 700D so don't mind spending a little extra for a quality filter. I might end up replacing the front one as well depending on how that holds up


----------



## Makkqverk

What do you guys use to power those 2x 80mm fans in the back? (And the front 200mm) Most itx mobo's i have seen now, at least z170 only have 2x 4pin fan conectors.. Know of any good and small fan controllers?


----------



## morencyam

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> What do you guys use to power those 2x 80mm fans in the back? (And the front 200mm) Most itx mobo's i have seen now, at least z170 only have 2x 4pin fan conectors.. Know of any good and small fan controllers?


I have a Bitspower distribution board that has something like 4x 12v headers, 4x 7v headers, and 3x 5v headers that I use to power all my case fans. It also has 4x molex plugs as well, one of which I use to power the light kit.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-x-station-power-extension-i-male-version-red.html


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> What do you guys use to power those 2x 80mm fans in the back? (And the front 200mm) Most itx mobo's i have seen now, at least z170 only have 2x 4pin fan conectors.. Know of any good and small fan controllers?


Asus Maximus VII Impact has 4 fan headers; 2 are behind the IO area, conveniently right below the 80 MM fans in the Core v1.


----------



## Mat Sopi

This is my budget rig..still in progress..


----------



## svictorcc

Hi guys!
I proudly announce that my tt core v1 rig was picked as Rig of the Month - ROTM at Guru3D website:

http://www.guru3d.com/


----------



## PlusEV

Finally got mine put together. With the MSI Z97i mb there are only a few CPU heatsinks that fit with consideration of the ram and video card. The Noctua U9s fit perfectly and is doing good on cooling (35 to 40 idle no overclock / 45 to 50 with oc and 55 under load).

Nothin to pretty but its mainly black with the red ram/white back fans. Runs quiet and cool, very much liking the case! Cable management was super easy there is a ton of space in particular for the air flow from the front fan, through CPU fan, to the exit fans on the back of the case.




Core V1
4790k OC 4400ghz
970GTX
16gigs 1866 ram 9 cas
250gig samsung 850 ssd
MSI Z97i mb
Noctua U9s
F8 Pro PWM 80mm case fans
Corsair 500w semi modular


----------



## taikiat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I proudly announce that my tt core v1 rig was picked as Rig of the Month - ROTM at Guru3D website:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/


Congratulations! Your rig looks awesome!

Amongst moddiy, ensourced, icemodz, which provides the best value for money custom cable sleeving service? If there are any better recommendations out there I'm all ears. I'm getting cables plugged directly into the psu so it does need a certain level of reliability.

Also, does anyone have experience modding the heatsinks on your rams? i heard DDR3 dont really require heatsinks, but I'm still wary of getting a layer of insulation which would bring up temps. I'm using the gskill ripjaws x (4gb x 2) which is red, and I really want blue heatsinks but the only one available is 8gb x 2 from ripjaws.. so I don't feel its the time to upgrade. besides, the current sticks work well so I'm not too keen on getting replacements just for the colour.

thanks!


----------



## Makkqverk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I proudly announce that my tt core v1 rig was picked as Rig of the Month - ROTM at Guru3D website:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/


Congratulations! Already watched your video on youtube, not so many featuring the Core V1..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlusEV*
> 
> Finally got mine put together.


Looks nice!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taikiat*
> 
> Congratulations! Your rig looks awesome!
> 
> Amongst moddiy, ensourced, icemodz, which provides the best value for money custom cable sleeving service? If there are any better recommendations out there I'm all ears. I'm getting cables plugged directly into the psu so it does need a certain level of reliability.
> 
> thanks!


I already bought from moddiy and icemodz.
Go for Icemodz, they have much better customer service and customization/quality products.


----------



## Makkqverk

Ok guys a question for you.. Would the 30cm ASUS R9 390 STIX GAMING fit inside this Core V1???









Reason I ask is because people are putting what they say are 285mm long cards inside without any problem, and cards actualy being sometimes smaller messured without the DVI on the back for example..

I have gone away from the perfect fit MSI r9 380, and are going r9 390 1440p with freesync.. (Omg this is suddenly getting so expensive now...







)
http://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/STRIXR9390DC3OC8GD5GAMING/specifications/



With that heatpipe, it's 13.77cm tall lol.

I think it would just go with about 1mm clearance to the front's plastic.. Anyone with the DCU-3 asus cooler?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> Ok guys a question for you.. Would the 30cm ASUS R9 390 STIX GAMING fit inside this Core V1???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is because people are putting what they say are 285mm long cards inside without any problem, and cards actualy being sometimes smaller messured without the DVI on the back for example..
> 
> I have gone away from the perfect fit MSI r9 380, and are going r9 390 1440p with freesync.. (Omg this is suddenly getting so expensive now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/STRIXR9390DC3OC8GD5GAMING/specifications/
> 
> 
> 
> With that heatpipe, it's 13.77cm tall lol.
> 
> I think it would just go with about 1mm clearance to the front's plastic.. Anyone with the DCU-3 asus cooler?


I doubt it would fit. My MSI 290X is advertised as 278 mm, IIRC, and it just barely fits inside the front panel


----------



## Makkqverk

Ok..







Could you please do me a favour and messure (in CM preferably) The lengt from the back (PCIe slot) to the edge of the 200mm fan! If you could it would be great, try to figure out what length on the mm is possible to fit inside there lol









And does the 200mm fan have 1-5mm clearance to the inside of the front?


----------



## vmirjamali

Yea i measured for this card and it wouldn't fit. It's literally .5 inches too long.


----------



## Makkqverk

Any recommendation for a r9 390 then?







and thanks!









Edit: Becuase Msi 390 is to thick..(I think?) And this Asus is to long (damn)


----------



## vmirjamali

Well if you want the msi one you'd have to cut the panel with a dremel and it would fit. With no modifications there is literally only one that works and it's this: the Gigabyte R9 390.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5500#sp


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> Well if you want the msi one you'd have to cut the panel with a dremel and it would fit. With no modifications there is literally only one that works and it's this: the Gigabyte R9 390.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5500#sp


This is the one I was looking at was I was considering a 390. I believe it was the only one that would fit at the time I was looking.


----------



## Makkqverk

I still kinda want to try lol.. Thermaltake spec say depth of case is 31.6cm.. So should be able to fit a 30cm card?? Think i have to buy and try lol, return if it is impossible, but i was wondering if it was possible to maybe cut out a pice of that plastic on the backside of the front intake to gain a couple of mm in depth.


----------



## vmirjamali

The issue is that the front of the case had a pretty thick plastic area which measures around 13mm and then there is the wiring for the side buttons which measure around 4-5mm of impedance. I wanted a gtx 970 zotac with the 3 fans so i already attempted that. It was 300mm for that vga card soo unfortunately. No dice.


----------



## Makkqverk

mhm...... And now i have decided to go 1440p so i need minimum a R9 390.. Damn, i really really want this case.


----------



## Ryankirsch13

Getting ready to order myself one of these for a small budget Intel i3 and R9 270 build. Probably the cheapest build i have ever done (used parts) and I'm pretty proud of that. I'm just curious as to some good options for 80mm fans? No one uses 80mm unless they have to so there isn't too much for reviews. I could go with noctua and be happy but they're almost $20 a pop. Any other recommendations? Don't need big performance just quietness








Oh and P.S. How is that 200mm fan included? I have a Phanteks 200mm fan that works very well and is silent, just in case this one doesn't work well. Thanks all!


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryankirsch13*
> 
> Getting ready to order myself one of these for a small budget Intel i3 and R9 270 build.


Are you in the San Francisco bay area? I have an extra Core v1 that I'm not using: free for pick up in south bay.


----------



## Mat Sopi

@Ryankirsch13







[/URL]

This is my budget rig..

-INTEL I3 4150
-ASROCK B85M-ITX
-SAPPHIRE R9 270X DUAL X
-12GB KINGSTON HYPERX FURY 1600MHZ
-1TB WD CAVIAR BLUE 7200RPM
-AEROCOOL STRIKE X 600WATT PSU 80+
-200MM FRONT COOLER MASTER MEGAFLOW
-200MM SIDE STOCK THERMALTAKE COME WITH V1
-2X80MM AEROCOOL CASING FAN
-COOLER MASTER HYPER TX3 EVO CPU COOLER
-LG 22" INCH LED FULL HD 1080P
-LOGITECH WIRELESS KEYBOARD & MOUSE

Overall im satisfied with this build..good enough for gaming at 1080p and im very shock i3 4150 with r9 270x can handle the game like bf4,crysis 3,lost planet 3 and all latest game right now at setting medium-ultra 1080p..overall fps above 35 & my cpu idle at 36c and never pass 60c..good mini itx case & my budget rig quite satisfied me right now & planning upgrade 1-2years later..


----------



## brammers247

Hi.

I have built a couple of computers many years ago, but nothing fancy. Decided I like the look of a 34" 21:9 monitor, but I don't think my current pc will be up to the task, so decided to build one. Have started buying some bits and pieces, mostly when on offer, but am now struggling to decided on some of the remaining components. Any advice welcome, as I'm giving myself a headache! Are all the parts compatible and will it perform ok?

Thanks&#8230;

The story so far&#8230;

CPU
Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Bought)

CPU Cooler
Deepcool CAPTAIN 120 91.1 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Struggling to decide if I want an Air Cooler or AIO - water cooling does make me nervous as a friend wrecked his computer when his failed)

Motherboard
MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Change my mind on this every few hours! - Theory was to match with whichever video card I go with)

Memory
Kingston HyperX Fury White 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (Bought)

Storage
Crucial BX100 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Bought)

Video Card
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (Not really a big gamer, but would like something able to do some gaming and easily drive the monitor I am looking at). Will this be 'man' enough, happy to lower some of the settings to compromise.) Don't really want to spend much more than this on a GPU, but I might have to?

Case
Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Bought)

Power Supply
XFX TS 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply (Bought)

Case Fan
Cooler Master Megaflow 110.0 CFM 200mm Fan (Thought this looked cool to replace the standard fan supplied, but maybe not needed)

Monitor
Dell U3415W 60Hz 34.0" Monitor (Think this looks awesome - despite the slight concerns with bleed issues)


----------



## ricercar

@brammers247

Looks like a solid build. That monitor looks awesome. You may have to go slow and careful when installing the MSI GTX 970, depending on how long it is. I used a MSI GTX 980 Twin Frozr in one Core v1 Build, and it barely fits. Wait on the 200 mm fan to replace the front Core v1 200 mm fan; the stock fan is pretty quiet and you could save a few $.


----------



## brammers247

Thanks for your thoughts...

Would any of the other GTX 970's be better, or will they all be of similar length. Must admit I hadn't looked at the dimensions, was just going by other peoples builds on here and pcpartpicker.

200mm fan was more about the bling than anything, though the red glow would look cool...


----------



## vmirjamali

Honestly the best gtx 970 from various brands is MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card . beats out all the rest hands down.


----------



## brammers247

Great, thanks...

Will it be able to cope with the monitor though? Think I seen a video on YouTube where he lowered the resolution down to 1080P, which made a big difference to the frame rates, but kept it looking reasonable.


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brammers247*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I have built a couple of computers many years ago, but nothing fancy. Decided I like the look of a 34" 21:9 monitor, but I don't think my current pc will be up to the task, so decided to build one. Have started buying some bits and pieces, mostly when on offer, but am now struggling to decided on some of the remaining components. Any advice welcome, as I'm giving myself a headache! Are all the parts compatible and will it perform ok?
> 
> Thanks&#8230;
> 
> The story so far&#8230;
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Bought)
> 
> CPU Cooler
> Deepcool CAPTAIN 120 91.1 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Struggling to decide if I want an Air Cooler or AIO - water cooling does make me nervous as a friend wrecked his computer when his failed)
> 
> Motherboard
> MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Change my mind on this every few hours! - Theory was to match with whichever video card I go with)
> 
> Memory
> Kingston HyperX Fury White 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (Bought)
> 
> Storage
> Crucial BX100 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Bought)
> 
> Video Card
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (Not really a big gamer, but would like something able to do some gaming and easily drive the monitor I am looking at). Will this be 'man' enough, happy to lower some of the settings to compromise.) Don't really want to spend much more than this on a GPU, but I might have to?
> 
> Case
> Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Bought)
> 
> Power Supply
> XFX TS 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply (Bought)
> 
> Case Fan
> Cooler Master Megaflow 110.0 CFM 200mm Fan (Thought this looked cool to replace the standard fan supplied, but maybe not needed)
> 
> Monitor
> Dell U3415W 60Hz 34.0" Monitor (Think this looks awesome - despite the slight concerns with bleed issues)


Hi there,

Nice build, nothing seems wrong. As per the Deepcool web site, this AIO should fit easily, no problem.
I would strongly advise you to go liquid cooling. Indeed, ventirads take a LOT of space those days, and this
case is quite packed. Depending on MB layout, it may or not fit, and it's hard to tell in advance. Lots of staring
at the MB pics








I've had to drop my Noctua ventirad in favor of a Corsair H90 AIO, when I completed my build ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brammers247*
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts...
> 
> Would any of the other GTX 970's be better, or will they all be of similar length. Must admit I hadn't looked at the dimensions, was just going by other peoples builds on here and pcpartpicker.
> 
> 200mm fan was more about the bling than anything, though the red glow would look cool...


Gigabyte and ASUS are doing a mini version of the GTX970. I have the ASUS and it's great.
Otherwise, max length of GPU cards in this case is 280 mm (someone has posted the *exact* length in this thread, it may be 285 mm exactly, can't remember).


----------



## brammers247

Thanks for the advice. From what I can tell others have managed to shoehorn in the standard size cards. I thought they were more expensive, but about the same price. Is there a difference in performance though?

I'm now dithering over the motherboard again and wondering of the Asus would be a better (but more expensive) choice. Too much choice!

I do really like the look of Deepcool Cooler, although it is at the upper end of my budget...


----------



## vmirjamali

Will the Phanteks PH-TC12 fit in this with the z97e itx board from asrock? Thinking of going with that instead of the noctua d9l.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> Will the Phanteks PH-TC12 fit in this with the z97e itx board from asrock? Thinking of going with that instead of the noctua d9l.


Nope. That cooler stands 157mm tall and the case supports a max of 140mm


----------



## vmirjamali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Nope. That cooler stands 157mm tall and the case supports a max of 140mm


Thanks for the help. Is the u9s the best you can get for this case as far as sound.cooling goes non waterpump?


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brammers247*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. From what I can tell others have managed to shoehorn in the standard size cards. I thought they were more expensive, but about the same price. Is there a difference in performance though?
> 
> I'm now dithering over the motherboard again and wondering of the Asus would be a better (but more expensive) choice. Too much choice!
> 
> I do really like the look of Deepcool Cooler, although it is at the upper end of my budget...


For the 2 ASUS GTX970 (the STRIX full size, and the mini), I didn't dig into the details but it was just some more OC capabilities for the STRIX,
given the mini is already factory OCed. So, to me, this is really minimum and should never been noticed in real use.

Possibly the mini would run hoter (mine runs at 70°C under full CUDA load).
Also, on my fav. online shop, the mini is 4 Euros more (yes, just four), so no reason to skip it.


----------



## brammers247

Yeah, very much doubt I would be overclocking...

I did read some comments that the mini ones run hotter that the full size ones

I will look a bit more into it, thank you!


----------



## harangue

Anybody tried the h80i GT? Will it fit?

Btw, the msi and Strix 970 will not fit because the height is 140mm. Add to that the powe cables and it won't fit unless you do some modding. I got the asus 970 turbo and it fits just fine.


----------



## brammers247

Thanks for info on GPU's.

I was focussing on the length, not the height and going by other people's installs on pcpartpicker. How are tehy manage to install full size cards, I have not seen any comments on modding the case?

I had my mind set on a full size card, but am now panicking it won't fit. Still not convinced about the 'blower' type, but that's maybe the compromise I need to make deciding to use the Core V1.

That's pretty much everything ordered now, made a couple of last minute changes, in particular the motherboard is now the Asus Impact II.

Just the video card and a couple of 80mm fans to get, then the fun of putting it all together, to find it doesn't fit!

Thanks for all the help so far...


----------



## JervisDacia

Hello everybody!

Great thread

Started out with a small top down cooler (Zalman) but i didn't like the airflow so i have been looking for a AIO watercooler or a tower cooler.

I ended up with the Thermalright True Spirit 120M BW Rev. A.

The measurements are L 132 x W 77 x H 145 mm and it fits beautifully in my case. I think it is the only 120mm fan cpu cooler that will fit in that direction.


----------



## Ryankirsch13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Are you in the San Francisco bay area? I have an extra Core v1 that I'm not using: free for pick up in south bay.


Hey, I appreciate the thought. I'm actually on the other end of the country and I just ordered one Monday night, ended up getting two Arctic F8 pwm fans


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brammers247*
> 
> Thanks for info on GPU's.
> 
> I was focussing on the length, not the height and going by other people's installs on pcpartpicker. How are tehy manage to install full size cards, I have not seen any comments on modding the case?
> 
> I had my mind set on a full size card, but am now panicking it won't fit. Still not convinced about the 'blower' type, but that's maybe the compromise I need to make deciding to use the Core V1.
> 
> That's pretty much everything ordered now, made a couple of last minute changes, in particular the motherboard is now the Asus Impact II.
> 
> Just the video card and a couple of 80mm fans to get, then the fun of putting it all together, to find it doesn't fit!
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far...


full length cards up to 285mm will fit. My msi 290x is something like 278mm and it sticks out through the cutout in the front of the case and is hidden by the front panel cover. To install it you have to stick the back of the card in first through the cutout then bring it down into the pci slot.


----------



## brammers247

That's great news, back to deciding on a full length card now!

Also just seen the the Samsung 34" Monitor is reduced, and cheaper than the Dell I was going for. But a few worrying reviews. Think I might stick with the Dell, although I do like a bargain!


----------



## MacNavy

Hi to all,

i have some temperature problem with Core V1 equipped with a8-7850k and a 290X DCII OC, with "Act of Aggression" cpu reach 92* and GPU 95* !!!!

I use a SEIDON 120 M, my answer is: if i change the cooler with a NiC L31 Thermaltake ??


----------



## Mat Sopi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNavy*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> i have some temperature problem with Core V1 equipped with a8-7850k and a 290X DCII OC, with "Act of Aggression" cpu reach 92* and GPU 95* !!!!
> 
> I use a SEIDON 120 M, my answer is: if i change the cooler with a NiC L31 Thermaltake ??


Where you see your temperature?that too high bro..what your psu wattage?im also using this case but my cpu & gpu never reach 70c full load..you can see my budget rig at page 25..TQ


----------



## Mat Sopi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNavy*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> i have some temperature problem with Core V1 equipped with a8-7850k and a 290X DCII OC, with "Act of Aggression" cpu reach 92* and GPU 95* !!!!
> 
> I use a SEIDON 120 M, my answer is: if i change the cooler with a NiC L31 Thermaltake ??








-INTEL I3 4150
-SAPPHIRE RADEON R9 270X DUAL X
-KINGSTON HYPERX FURY 12GB
-1TB WD CAVIAR BLUE
-AEROCOOL STRIKE X 80+ 600WATT
-COOLER MASTER HYPER TX3 EVO

Only this i can afford for my budget..


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNavy*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> i have some temperature problem with Core V1 equipped with a8-7850k and a 290X DCII OC, with "Act of Aggression" cpu reach 92* and GPU 95* !!!!
> 
> I use a SEIDON 120 M, my answer is: if i change the cooler with a NiC L31 Thermaltake ??


I initially was having gpu temperature problems as well when using a Corsair H55 on the CPU. I was hitting 90 after playing far cry 4 for about 2 hours. My belief was that the radiator was blocking too much airflow. I switched it out for an air cooler and temps dropped a bit, but were still a bit high so I downclocked my msi 290x a bit and that really helped. I'm also adding a slim 120mm fan to the CPU side side panel hoping that'll help even more. I'll report back once I do.

As for the CPU temps, that just so u do like a bad mount. Or the pump isn't working. CPU shouldn't be that high at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mat Sopi*
> 
> Where you see your temperature?that too high bro..what your psu wattage?im also using this case but my cpu & gpu never reach 70c full load..you can see my budget rig at page 25..TQ


Of course your temps won't get anywhere near that high. The parts you used don't pull nearly as much power as the ones he used. You're comparing apples to oranges. Also, his PSU has nothing to do with temps.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNavy*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> i have some temperature problem with Core V1 equipped with a8-7850k and a 290X DCII OC, with "Act of Aggression" cpu reach 92* and GPU 95* !!!!
> 
> I use a SEIDON 120 M, my answer is: if i change the cooler with a NiC L31 Thermaltake ??


Hi, how your PC can keep working with that temperature? it almost close to water ebullition; my question is, how many fans do you got? remember that also you need to control the motherboard temperature; When I play games with a lot of dynamics efects my build temperature rises up to 60º-70º _(or even 80º but I configured the BIOS to turn of the PC when I get to 80º)_, so I change the position of the HDD and then put two 120mm fans in the side panel, now when I play the same games my build now get a temperature of 50º-60º _(it doesn´t change to much because I´m still using the stock 200mm fan)_, also I put two 80mm fans in the back panel to increase the airflow.

Before change the water cooling _(if is necessary)_ I recomender you to improve the airflow, there are many ways to do that but that´s your choice.

*An experience tip:* the last days I was repairing a mini PC, I noticed that the PC was always at high temperatures, I check the components and detect that the HDD was the main source of that high temperature, so I talk with the owner of the PC and together decided to change the HDD for a SSD and now the PC is more cool and even it´s works better.


----------



## Ryankirsch13

My Core V1 came in yesterday and I have a question regarding the front panel not fitting properly. As you can see in the picture, this is sort of how it fits, I have tried many times to reposition it but this is how it likes to go. It is also somewhat loose. It seems to be on there somewhat but it can come off very easily if pulled. It just doesn't seem to clip in tightly or flush by the front I/o. Any thoughts? Is this common?


----------



## morencyam

Mine does that too, but on the opposite side actually. I just chalked it up to loose clips and ignored it since I can't see it because of how my desk is set up


----------



## Ryankirsch13

That's what i was thinking. It doesn't bother me, it's not like i blew a bunch of money on a high quality case. I'm just afraid it pops off one day and causes whoever is carrying it to lose a grip on it, but if they're carrying it correctly that won't happen.


----------



## yaku85

Hi all, this is my first post on this forum, sorry for my english.

Im making new mini gaming pc with this case, i want a GTX 970 but i dont know wich one i can put inside this case, can you help me please?

My shop has avaiable these models:

VGA Inno3D NVIDIA GTX 970 iChill X4 Core 1178MHz / 1329MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB HDMI DP
378,30 €

VGA Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Gaming-4GD Core 1178/1329MHz Memory GDDR5 7000MHz 4GB DVI HDMI DP
364,20 €

VGA Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 nVidia GeForce GTX 970 STRIX OC Phantom Core 1114/1253MHz Memory GDDR5 7010MHz 4GB DVI HDMI DP
360,80 €

VGA EVGA nVidia NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked 4GB Core 1140/1279MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB DVI HDMI DP
359,60 €

VGA ASUS nVidia GeForce GTX 970 OC TURBO-GTX970-OC-4GD5 Core 1088MHz / 1228MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB DVI HDMI DP
357,10 €

VGA MSI nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Core 1051/1279MHz Memory GDDR5 7010MHz 4GB DVI DMI DP
354,00 €

VGA EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR Core 1190MHz / 1342MHz Memory GDDR5 HDMI DP
350,80 €

VGA Inno3D C97V-2SDN-M5DSX nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Core 1152MHz / 1279MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB DVI HDMI DP
346,60 €

VGA MSI nVidia GTX 970 OC Core 1076/1216MHz Memory GDDR5 HDMI DP
345,60 €

VGA EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 Core 1165/1317MHz Memory GDDR5 7010MHz 4GB DVI HDMI DP
345,30 €

GV-N970WF3OC-4GD VGA Gigabyte nVidia GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3x Core 1114/1253MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB 7000MHz DVI HDMI DP
338,80 €

Budget is ok for all of these, wich is the best i can have with this case?

Here is the rest of my future system:

Asrock H97M-ITX/AC Socket 1150 Intel H97 DDR3 SATA3 USB3 MiniiTX
DDR3 Kingston Technology Fury Memory Black PC3-12800 1600MHz (2x4GB) 8GB CL10 1,5V
Intel i5-4460 Socket 1150 3,2GHz 6MB 22nm HD Graphics 4600 Boxed
CPU Gelid SlimHero 120 AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1/FM2 Intel 1150/1155/1156/1366/775
XFX TS 550W ATX 80+ Gold
SSD Crucial MX200 250GB 2.5" Lettura 555MB/s Scrittura 500MB/s SATA3
3.5" Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA3
Arctic F8 80mm

The shop will assemble pc for me

Thanks!


----------



## Ryankirsch13

I would like to add a small PSA to anyone who had issues which the front panel of the Core V1 not fitting properly. Mine was not seating flush with the case, upon swapping out the fan for a phanteks 200mm that I had, the front panel sits perfectly fine now without any issue. Figured I would just pass it along.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaku85*
> 
> Hi all, this is my first post on this forum, sorry for my english.
> 
> Im making new mini gaming pc with this case, i want a GTX 970 but i dont know wich one i can put inside this case, can you help me please?
> 
> My shop has avaiable these models:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VGA List
> 
> 
> 
> VGA Inno3D NVIDIA GTX 970 iChill X4 Core 1178MHz / 1329MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB HDMI DP
> 378,30 €
> 
> VGA Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Gaming-4GD Core 1178/1329MHz Memory GDDR5 7000MHz 4GB DVI HDMI DP
> 364,20 €
> 
> VGA Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 nVidia GeForce GTX 970 STRIX OC Phantom Core 1114/1253MHz Memory GDDR5 7010MHz 4GB DVI HDMI DP
> 360,80 €
> 
> VGA EVGA nVidia NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked 4GB Core 1140/1279MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB DVI HDMI DP
> 359,60 €
> 
> VGA ASUS nVidia GeForce GTX 970 OC TURBO-GTX970-OC-4GD5 Core 1088MHz / 1228MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB DVI HDMI DP
> 357,10 €
> 
> VGA MSI nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Core 1051/1279MHz Memory GDDR5 7010MHz 4GB DVI DMI DP
> 354,00 €
> 
> VGA EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR Core 1190MHz / 1342MHz Memory GDDR5 HDMI DP
> 350,80 €
> 
> VGA Inno3D C97V-2SDN-M5DSX nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Core 1152MHz / 1279MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB DVI HDMI DP
> 346,60 €
> 
> VGA MSI nVidia GTX 970 OC Core 1076/1216MHz Memory GDDR5 HDMI DP
> 345,60 €
> 
> VGA EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 Core 1165/1317MHz Memory GDDR5 7010MHz 4GB DVI HDMI DP
> 345,30 €
> 
> GV-N970WF3OC-4GD VGA Gigabyte nVidia GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3x Core 1114/1253MHz Memory GDDR5 4GB 7000MHz DVI HDMI DP
> 338,80 €
> 
> 
> 
> Budget is ok for all of these, wich is the best i can have with this case?
> 
> Here is the rest of my future system:
> 
> Asrock H97M-ITX/AC Socket 1150 Intel H97 DDR3 SATA3 USB3 MiniiTX
> DDR3 Kingston Technology Fury Memory Black PC3-12800 1600MHz (2x4GB) 8GB CL10 1,5V
> Intel i5-4460 Socket 1150 3,2GHz 6MB 22nm HD Graphics 4600 Boxed
> CPU Gelid SlimHero 120 AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1/FM2 Intel 1150/1155/1156/1366/775
> XFX TS 550W ATX 80+ Gold
> SSD Crucial MX200 250GB 2.5" Lettura 555MB/s Scrittura 500MB/s SATA3
> 3.5" Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA3
> Arctic F8 80mm
> 
> The shop will assemble pc for me
> 
> Thanks!


Any would work that are under 285mm long and 140mm tall(including clearance for power cables).

Checking dimensions of the cards is something you'll have to do yourself. If the webstore you are buying from does not supply dimension in the product info, the manufacturer website will have it

I can tell you this from memory from doing my own research:

The EVGA cards with the ACX cooler *will fit*
The STRIX and Gigabyte 4G and 4GD, Windforce and any card with the triple fan style cooler *will not fit*

So basically it looks like your limited to either a reference blower style card or an EVGA ACX card. Personally, I'd go with the EVGA ACX


----------



## yaku85

Thanks, im oriented for MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

Shop's info:
Card Dimension(mm)269 x *141* x 35

mmm...it will fit?? no one has this card with this case?

Thanks!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaku85*
> 
> Thanks, im oriented for MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> 
> Shop's info:
> Card Dimension(mm)269 x 141 x 35
> 
> it will fit its correct, can i buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ]


No, it will not fit. That card is 141mm tall and the case only supports CPU coolers and GPUs under 140mm. You also have to take the added height of the power connectors into account


----------



## yaku85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> No, it will not fit. That card is 141mm tall and the case only supports CPU coolers and GPUs under 140mm. You also have to take the added height of the power connectors into account


Ok thanks, sorry for the waste of time, in your opinion with those components i will have problems or they are ok? i dont want to "mod" the case, i want just assemble the components and use the pc.

- Asrock H97M-ITX/AC Socket 1150 Intel H97 DDR3 SATA3 USB3 MiniiTX
- DDR3 Kingston Technology Fury Memory Black PC3-12800 1600MHz (2x4GB) 8GB CL10 1,5V
- Intel i5-4460 Socket 1150 3,2GHz 6MB 22nm HD Graphics 4600 Boxed
- CPU Gelid SlimHero 120 AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1/FM2 Intel 1150/1155/1156/1366/775
- XFX TS 550W ATX 80+ Gold
- SSD Crucial MX200 250GB 2.5"
- 3.5" Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA3
- Arctic F8 80mm
- EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (as u suggested this will fit, right?)

If you have any suggestion...

Thank you again


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaku85*
> 
> Ok thanks, sorry for the waste of time, in your opinion with those components i will have problems or they are ok? i dont want to "mod" the case, i want just assemble the components and use the pc.
> 
> - Asrock H97M-ITX/AC Socket 1150 Intel H97 DDR3 SATA3 USB3 MiniiTX
> - DDR3 Kingston Technology Fury Memory Black PC3-12800 1600MHz (2x4GB) 8GB CL10 1,5V
> - Intel i5-4460 Socket 1150 3,2GHz 6MB 22nm HD Graphics 4600 Boxed
> - CPU Gelid SlimHero 120 AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1/FM2 Intel 1150/1155/1156/1366/775
> - XFX TS 550W ATX 80+ Gold
> - SSD Crucial MX200 250GB 2.5"
> - 3.5" Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA3
> - Arctic F8 80mm
> - EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (as u suggested this will fit, right?)
> 
> If you have any suggestion...
> 
> Thank you again


No worries, not a waste of time at all. We've all been in similar situations. Glad to help

I don't see any problems with the rest of the parts. And yes, the EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 will fit


----------



## Rebellion88

Does anyone know if the AMD R9 390 MSI Twin Forzr will fit?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Does anyone know if the AMD R9 390 MSI Twin Forzr will fit?


Looks like it will fit length and height wise, but at 51mm, I think it might be too wide. My 290X Gaming 4G is 39mm wide and just barely fits through the front cutout. Width would be the only thing causing an issue. I can measure the width of the cutout when I get home for you

Before buying my 290X I was considering a 390, and at the time the only option was the Gigabyte G1. Not sure if that still holds true since I stopped looking at cards when I got the 290X


----------



## ricercar

EDIT double post


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaku85*
> 
> Thanks, im oriented for MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Shop's info:
> Card Dimension(mm)269 x *141* x 35
> 
> mmm...it will fit?? no one has this card with this case?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually, the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G does fit: a guy posted pics in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/100#post_23249439

Here's one


FWIW I have a MSI GTX 980 in mine. It was a VERY tight fit for the PSU connectors were forced against the case, but the GPU fit through the front panel cutout with no problem.

EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Looks like [a 390] will fit length and height wise, but at 51mm, I think it might be too wide.


Here's the measurement I took a while back. 51 mm is too wide.


----------



## morencyam

Hmm.. Interesting that a 141mm card fits but coolers over 140mm do not. Thanks for the correction though.

I wonder if it might be worth it to add a list of higher end cards to the OP that are confirmed to fit as this seems to be a very common question in this thread.


----------



## gehaus

Hi all,

I am using the core V1 in a build and am looking at air coolers. I know the official spec for cooler height is 140mm but I measured with my digital calipers the distance from MB to top panel and it looks more like a max of 150mm to me. I didnt measure from CPU socket tho. Maybe that eats up another 5mm. I'm eying the Cryorig H7 at 145mm tall.

Is anyone running a +140mm cooler? Did you have to put the window panel on the side to make it fit?

Anyone with a 140mm cooler notice any extra head space?

Thanks!

*Update:* http://pcpartpicker.com/b/v3pbt6


----------



## Makkqverk

Yeah msi's 390/x is to fat, i found some good pictures from a upgrade that show it well.

Picture of the MSI 380 (4cm thicknes):



Imo, the most perfect fit ever!









Site:
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/6bHNnQ

Msi 390/X is 11mm thicker and makes that impossible.


----------



## Dao Jones

Hey all,

I'm about to put together my new ITX build today, and I had a quick question for you more experienced gurus:

*Should I face my PSU fan up (pulling air from beneath the mobo and venting out), or down (pulling air from outside the case and venting out)?
*
Reason I ask is that I'm using an M.2 SSD for my only hard drive (a Samsung SM951 @512GB), and I've heard that they can get a little warm during operation, and I'm concerned that there's not a lot of airflow going under the mobo for cooling of that area. (I'll have the 200mm fan blowing air through the case, but that might not get enough circulation to that area.)

My overall build is actually incredibly simple; I went for silence, efficiency, and compactness this time around.

*Case*: The lovely Thermaltake Core V1
*CPU*: i5-6600K (I decided not to wait for an i7-6700k; for gaming its not really necessary)
*GPU*: PNY GTX 980 XLR8 Pro OC (for the curious: it fits, but just barely)
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 16GB (2x8) 2400
SSD: Samsung M.2 SM951 @512GB
PSU: EVGA 220-G2-0750-XR fully modular PSU
Mobo: ASRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
Cooler: Noctua NH-US9
Extra case fans: SilenX EFX-08-15 80mm Effizio Quiet Case Fan (x2)

One thing I like is that cabling should be stupidly easy: 1 cable to the mobo, 1 to the GPU. Everything else plugs right into the mobo. Should leave plenty of space for airflow.

So should I flip the PSU up to enable a little extra airflow for the SSD? Or leave it face down to ensure it stays cooler?

Thanks!


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dao Jones*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I'm about to put together my new ITX build today, and I had a quick question for you more experienced gurus:
> 
> *Should I face my PSU fan up (pulling air from beneath the mobo and venting out), or down (pulling air from outside the case and venting out)?
> *
> Reason I ask is that I'm using an M.2 SSD for my only hard drive (a Samsung SM951 @512GB), and I've heard that they can get a little warm during operation, and I'm concerned that there's not a lot of airflow going under the mobo for cooling of that area. (I'll have the 200mm fan blowing air through the case, but that might not get enough circulation to that area.)
> 
> My overall build is actually incredibly simple; I went for silence, efficiency, and compactness this time around.
> 
> *Case*: The lovely Thermaltake Core V1
> *CPU*: i5-6600K (I decided not to wait for an i7-6700k; for gaming its not really necessary)
> *GPU*: PNY GTX 980 XLR8 Pro OC (for the curious: it fits, but just barely)
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 16GB (2x8) 2400
> SSD: Samsung M.2 SM951 @512GB
> PSU: EVGA 220-G2-0750-XR fully modular PSU
> Mobo: ASRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
> Cooler: Noctua NH-US9
> Extra case fans: SilenX EFX-08-15 80mm Effizio Quiet Case Fan (x2)
> 
> One thing I like is that cabling should be stupidly easy: 1 cable to the mobo, 1 to the GPU. Everything else plugs right into the mobo. Should leave plenty of space for airflow.
> 
> So should I flip the PSU up to enable a little extra airflow for the SSD? Or leave it face down to ensure it stays cooler?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, well all the PSUs blow air inside itself so, You _should/most_ put the PSU *face down*.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dao Jones*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I'm about to put together my new ITX build today, and I had a quick question for you more experienced gurus:
> 
> *Should I face my PSU fan up (pulling air from beneath the mobo and venting out), or down (pulling air from outside the case and venting out)?
> *
> Reason I ask is that I'm using an M.2 SSD for my only hard drive (a Samsung SM951 @512GB), and I've heard that they can get a little warm during operation, and I'm concerned that there's not a lot of airflow going under the mobo for cooling of that area. (I'll have the 200mm fan blowing air through the case, but that might not get enough circulation to that area.)
> 
> My overall build is actually incredibly simple; I went for silence, efficiency, and compactness this time around.
> 
> *Case*: The lovely Thermaltake Core V1
> *CPU*: i5-6600K (I decided not to wait for an i7-6700k; for gaming its not really necessary)
> *GPU*: PNY GTX 980 XLR8 Pro OC (for the curious: it fits, but just barely)
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 16GB (2x8) 2400
> SSD: Samsung M.2 SM951 @512GB
> PSU: EVGA 220-G2-0750-XR fully modular PSU
> Mobo: ASRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
> Cooler: Noctua NH-US9
> Extra case fans: SilenX EFX-08-15 80mm Effizio Quiet Case Fan (x2)
> 
> One thing I like is that cabling should be stupidly easy: 1 cable to the mobo, 1 to the GPU. Everything else plugs right into the mobo. Should leave plenty of space for airflow.
> 
> So should I flip the PSU up to enable a little extra airflow for the SSD? Or leave it face down to ensure it stays cooler?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd definitely go face down it's it's pulling air in from outside the case. The bottom is filtered for this reason. Air flow shouldn't be an issue at all since you'll have 80mm fans installed as well


----------



## fungy

Hey everyone. I just bought this case and can't figure out if this supports Micro ATX motherboards? I want to make a build with 32GB RAM but can't find a Mini ITX motherboard for that.


----------



## morencyam

nope, only supports, ITX. Maybe with some modding you might be able to fit a mATX board, but you'd likely lose the HDD rack on the side. I'm sure there are ITX boards that support 16GB RAM per slot

EDIT: There are ITX boards that support a max of 32GB RAM, but they are mostly socket 1151 boards with the exception of one socket 2011 board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600009028%20600008635&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=RATING&PageSize=30


----------



## fungy

Thanks. Then I will think about 1151 build though it's a bit expensive.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fungy*
> 
> Hey everyone. I just bought this case and can't figure out if this supports Micro ATX motherboards? I want to make a build with 32GB RAM but can't find a Mini ITX motherboard for that.


Hi. I was looking for something similar before I bought my *Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+ Mini ITX*; I founded this one http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1553&CategoryID=1&MenuID=189&DCID=2&LanID=11 it can tightly fit.

_Note: the mine support 32gb RAM_


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterdogg*
> 
> Hin I was looking for something similar before I bought my *Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+ Mini ITX*; I founded this one http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1553&CategoryID=1&MenuID=189&DCID=2&LanID=11 it can tightly fit.
> 
> _Note: the mine support 32gb RAM_


I think, indeed, 32GB on ITX pretty much dictates going socket 1151.

@Fungy, you're sure you really need 32 GB ? What's your use ?
My radar is currently full of incoming games, but none of them have any vague requirement, in order to run better of 32GB vs 16.
The most RAM demanding game I know of is actually planetary annihilation and 16 is good for optimal gameplay ...


----------



## morencyam

Yeeeeeaah... ECS... no thanks....

I agree with @termathor, 32GB seems a little over kill unless you'll be doing some pretty hardcore video editing, rendering etc, then it _might_ be worth it depending on price. But taking into consideration the higher price of socket 1151 plus the cost of 32 GB RAM rather than 16GB, personally, I'd go socket 1150 with 16 GB RAM and put the money saved into an upgrade somewhere else(better CPU or GPU, SSD, etc)


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Yeeeeeaah... ECS... no thanks....
> 
> I agree with @termathor, 32GB seems a little over kill unless you'll be doing some pretty hardcore video editing, rendering etc, then it _might_ be worth it depending on price. But taking into consideration the higher price of socket 1151 plus the cost of 32 GB RAM rather than 16GB, personally, I'd go socket 1150 with 16 GB RAM and put the money saved into an upgrade somewhere else(better CPU or GPU, SSD, etc)


Yes, ECS isn´t the best choice _(where I work, we got a lot of ECS MBs and always we got to change it for a new one)_ and yes, 32gb of RAM are too much even for "hardcore video editing"; I have 16gb RAM and I can work and play without any problems; like Morencyam said, you should saved some money to buy a *GPU* or *CPU* or even a *cooling* upgrade.


----------



## fungy

I'm working in Photoshop and Zbrush and I see that my current 8GB laptop really slows my work process. So I decided to take a compact desktop case and install as much memory as possible and forget about upgrading for next few years.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fungy*
> 
> I'm working in Photoshop and Zbrush and I see that my current 8GB laptop really slows my work process. So I decided to take a compact desktop case and install as much memory as possible and forget about upgrading for next few years.


The slow work is caused by other components _(maybe the GPC or CPU)_ of the laptop _(specially because is a laptop)_ not the RAM. I got Zbrush in my office´s PC _(Intel pentium E5400 & 2gb RAM)_ and it works pretty well. Too much RAM is not a good idea for a PC that you´ll only use for Photoshop & Zbrush, instead of that you should buy a decent GPU _(I know a lot guys gonna agree with me)_.


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fungy*
> 
> I'm working in Photoshop and Zbrush and I see that my current 8GB laptop really slows my work process. So I decided to take a compact desktop case and install as much memory as possible and forget about upgrading for next few years.


As Mysterdoog said, and having a look at http://pixologic.com/zbrush/system/, since zbrush is probably the most demanding app you target, I'm still doubtfull you really need 32GB of RAM, along with all the implications ...
It's still possible, but, to me, very unlikely.

I'd suggest you assess more toroughly why it's slow on your laptop. It's highly likely it is CPU or GPU.

What kind of work on zbrush is slow ? Modlelling ? Rendering ? What's your laptop exactly ?
As for Photoshop, last I've checked, there is no way a modern rig with 16 GB can ever struggle with it, whatever you're doing ...

PS: just to inform you, whenever an app (game or anything else) on Windows or any current operating systems runs out of memory, memory is added up from disk space, through something called swap space. It basically means any access to this part of memory is 100 of times slower, if you're on typical hard drive (not SSD). Basically, your application is halted. Just saying, so you can better assess what's going on.


----------



## fungy

Quote:


> The slow work is caused by other components (maybe the GPC or CPU) of the laptop (specially because is a laptop) not the RAM.


Other components also slows work but there's definitely memory lags too. When I work in Photoshop with multiple documents 20+ layers each it starts freezing and swapping. Pressing ctrl-z or copy-pasting takes more time because of delays. Same happens with Zbrush when you go over 10+ million polygons. Plus a few times I had an error message like "out of memory" when I was working on some heavy tool using Decimation Master.
Quote:


> I'd suggest you assess more toroughly why it's slow on your laptop. It's highly likely it is CPU or GPU.
> 
> What kind of work on zbrush is slow ? Modlelling ? Rendering ? What's your laptop exactly ?
> As for Photoshop, last I've checked, there is no way a modern rig with 16 GB can ever struggle with it, whatever you're doing ...


I doubt GPU causes the problems since Zbrush doesn't use it for calculations as far as I know.

Sculpting and overall response time getting worse. When I do heavy work in Photoshop it uses all the memory I have. My laptop is really old Lifebook T900 with Intel i5 520m, 8GB RAM and Intel HD Graphics on board.

May be you're right and 16GB will be enough for me but I want to have chance for easy upgrade in future. I'm going to buy 16GB ram and test it.


----------



## fungy

Btw, speaking about the case form factor. Specification page says GA-H170N-WIFI has 17x17cm sides. I measured the distance between the screws but it's 15x15cm. The rest 2cm are motherboard's extended edges?


----------



## morencyam

They can't put the screws right on the edges of the board or there wouldn't be anything for the screws to grab. Itx is a standard form factor so screw holes not lining up shouldn't be a concern at all


----------



## Makkqverk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fungy*
> 
> Btw, speaking about the case form factor. Specification page says GA-H170N-WIFI has 17x17cm sides. I measured the distance between the screws but it's 15x15cm. The rest 2cm are motherboard's extended edges?


This motherboard will fit without problem (It is just like every other Mini-ITX!) So no worry!


----------



## fungy

Thank you guys


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fungy*
> 
> Other components also slows work but there's definitely memory lags too. When I work in Photoshop with multiple documents 20+ layers each it starts freezing and swapping. Pressing ctrl-z or copy-pasting takes more time because of delays. Same happens with Zbrush when you go over 10+ million polygons. Plus a few times I had an error message like "out of memory" when I was working on some heavy tool using Decimation Master.
> I doubt GPU causes the problems since Zbrush doesn't use it for calculations as far as I know.
> 
> Sculpting and overall response time getting worse. When I do heavy work in Photoshop it uses all the memory I have. My laptop is really old Lifebook T900 with Intel i5 520m, 8GB RAM and Intel HD Graphics on board.
> 
> May be you're right and 16GB will be enough for me but I want to have chance for easy upgrade in future. I'm going to buy 16GB ram and test it.


Ok, I had a look at this T900 laptop and, while still a laptop, designed for mere office work and not the seemingly crazy stuff you seem to be doing with zbrush and Photoshop, it's decent, runs a dual-core i5 at 2.4 Ghz, and RAM at 1066 MHz ... Of course, the GPU is really weak, but if you say it's not used, that's not the problem.

I'd change my mind and advise you to go socket 1151, despite the cost. You seem to be a really power user of Photoshop and zbrush (either this or not using the tools correctly, don't get me wrong, I'm only mentioning this for the sake of having a complete argument, I'm sure you know those tools a lot better that I'm never gonna know them ! But there is always the possible track of working differently ... No offence meant !)

I'd advise you to buy 16 GB of RAM, with the option to go 32GB if needed, on your ITX build.
As has been said, no worries for dimensions/screws. Mini-ITX is a standard, that will fit OK ...

EDIT: forgot something, go SSD + hard drive for archives, you probably will need it.


----------



## matt2950

Hi, I'm new so if I've jumped in in the wrong place I apologise. Any1 know where I can get another window side panel for this case in the uk? Thermal take website only seem to deliver to America and Canada. Preferably white but if they only do black I can paint it.
Thanks.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt2950*
> 
> Hi, I'm new so if I've jumped in in the wrong place I apologise. Any1 know where I can get another window side panel for this case in the uk? Thermal take website only seem to deliver to America and Canada. Preferably white but if they only do black I can paint it.
> Thanks.


Have you tried contacting Thermaltake directly? They be able to give you the name of a UK reseller or work with you to ship overseas for additional fee


----------



## AssassinLoki

Hi Everyone, I'm a new owner of a core V1 and so far I love it! I am still using a stock CPU cooler from my A8 6600k and I wanted to change it to either a Zalman CNPS8000B or a Deep Cool Ice Blade Pro V2 would any of those fit? I'm using an MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 motherboard and a XFX Radeon 5770 (from my last computer.) as my graphics card.

Thank you in advance!

Edit: I'd also would like to ask if a Deepcool ICEEDGE 400 FS would fit too? Thanks!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AssassinLoki*
> 
> Hi Everyone, I'm a new owner of a core V1 and so far I love it! I am still using a stock CPU cooler from my A8 6600k and I wanted to change it to either a Zalman CNPS8000B or a Deep Cool Ice Blade Pro V2 would any of those fit? I'm using an MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 motherboard and a XFX Radeon 5770 (from my last computer.) as my graphics card.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Edit: I'd also would like to ask if a Deepcool ICEEDGE 400 FS would fit too? Thanks!


As long as they are under 140mm tall, it'll fit. In my experience from research, there are very few 120mm upright fan CPU coolers that will fit. Doing a quick Google search of the 3 you listed, only the Ice Blade Pro will not fit in relation to height.


----------



## AssassinLoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> As long as they are under 140mm tall, it'll fit. In my experience from research, there are very few 120mm upright fan CPU coolers that will fit. Doing a quick Google search of the 3 you listed, only the Ice Blade Pro will not fit in relation to height.


Thank you! Also would you recommend the Zalman HSF for the 6600k? I'm aiming for both silence and cooling in my build.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AssassinLoki*
> 
> Thank you! Also would you recommend the Zalman HSF for the 6600k? I'm aiming for both silence and cooling in my build.


I can't really say. I've never read any reviews on it or compared it to other coolers. That's more of a question for the Air Cooling section


----------



## matt2950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Have you tried contacting Thermaltake directly? They be able to give you the name of a UK reseller or work with you to ship overseas for additional fee


I have I'm waiting for a reply, but if I have to have it shipped from from America it'll end up costing more for the panel than I paid for the case. Not to mention the waiting time.


----------



## Makkqverk

Initially I was dead set on an AirCooler for this case.. Now I'm pretty dead set on a nzxt Kraken x41 (140mm Radiator) Water.. If only the stores could get these damnd (beautiful) 6700k's in stock......


----------



## matt2950

Wanted to show off some pics of my just finished core v1, tiny power house

4690k (4.2gh)
GTX 980 SC (1300/1500MHz)
Corsair HX750i (platinum)
asus maximus vii Impact
8GB Ram corsair vengeance
m.2 ssd 256gb, 1tb hdd

Watercooling
140mm Alphacool rad
EK D5 vario pump
EK LTX cpu block
EK Full cover gpu block with red backplate
Alphacool res






I have the air flow in through the back with 2 x noctua 80mm fans and out the front with a 140mm noctua fan


----------



## Makkqverk

Very nice INDEED!

Teal'c


----------



## matt2950

My GPU a little bit hotter than I would like any suggestions how to know a couple degrees off e.g another radiator placement I've not thought of. Also still looking for another windowed side panel if anyone has any info.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt2950*
> 
> My GPU a little bit hotter than I would like any suggestions how to know a couple degrees off e.g another radiator placement I've not thought of. Also still looking for another windowed side panel if anyone has any info.


I'd flip the fans around so that the front radiator is intake and the 80mm fans in the back are exhaust. It may shed off a degree or two, but your options are kind of limited with this case on fan/radiator placement

In regards to the windowed side panel, if all else fails you could probable make one yourself. You could get a cheap sheet of plexi glass from a local hardware store and cut one of the vented side panels into a window and mount the plexi with some double sided mounting tape


----------



## Makkqverk

Haha XD Did not see that







YEah... fans wrong way! Also i have had better results in small margins with Pull-fans config on radiators..imo that physic speaks for it self. Pull = Max possible. Push.. = not so much









Edit: + this is absolutely a radiator pull case! You want that fresh air. Dont be afraid of a hot motherboard, Those 80's will do the job.

Edit2: I was also allways planing on having every radiator this way in this case.. Now i think more of having it sideways, and warm water in the botom cold out the top (Will probably give the best cooling imo.


----------



## matt2950

Have tried air in front out back as far as I can tell doesn't make a difference in GPU or cpu temp. (If it does it's less than a couple of degrees) But does dump ALOT of heat in the case.

Didn't really want to start cutting up my case but think I might have too.


----------



## Makkqverk

What are the teps?? Don't think you have posted them. What thermal paste did you use? (I Highly recommend GC Extreme) May be to much of it, best method applying is allways imo pea in the middle of cpu 5x5mm size. "pasting it" dragging it out flat all over is a bad way period.

Bad aplication or to much paste can easily make it 10 degrees celcius hotter.


----------



## matt2950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> What are the teps?? Don't think you have posted them. What thermal paste did you use? (I Highly recommend GC Extreme) May be to much of it, best method applying is allways imo pea in the middle of cpu 5x5mm size. "pasting it" dragging it out flat all over is a bad way period.
> 
> Bad aplication or to much paste can easily make it 10 degrees celcius hotter.


Temps arnt bad. Keep in mind I'm running 1.250v through the the GPU
GPU 70 degrees C
Cpu is fine at 50 degrees C
But with my 240mm rad temps were only 55-60 on GPU but i know I've lost a bit of Surface area.
Thermal paste is good can't remember the name of top of my head but I did research so I know it's good.

Would adding another noctua for push pull do much? I have tried it with a fan I had lying around but was mismatched specs. Didn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## Makkqverk

I would reversed that airflow and put back in that 200mm Tt Fan, why did you remove it? Also if it fit's hight wise, i would go for a 280 rad without the fan at the bottom and let the 200 blow/push on it instead, and a 140mm fan pull in the top!? (If rad+fan at the bottom get's to cramped)


----------



## matt2950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> I would reversed that airflow and put back in that 200mm Tt Fan, why did you remove it? Also if it fit's hight wise, i would go for a 280 rad without the fan at the bottom and let the 200 blow/push on it instead, and a 140mm fan pull in the top!? (If rad+fan at the bottom get's to cramped)


200mm fan is useless on a 140mm rad.
280 won't fit 140 biggest you can go in this case.
I've seen someone mod the case to get a 200mm rad in but like I said 200mm fans arnt great for rads.


----------



## Makkqverk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt2950*
> 
> 200mm fan is useless on a 140mm rad.
> 280 won't fit 140 biggest you can go in this case.
> I've seen someone mod the case to get a 200mm rad in but like I said 200mm fans arnt great for rads.


Well... It would hit some of the 140, and i think the rest of your system might apreciate it lol







+ It will pull air in trough the front tho and give the rad some more fresh air, and imo look really cool xD

Cpu-Gpu? Could try reverse the waterflow and hit 65-55/60-60 on the temps maybe?


----------



## matt2950

has anyone ever put a rad on the front were the 200mm fan goes? looks like a slim 25mm rad would fit and my noctua pushes enough air to cool both back to back

Edit - doesnt matter, no way i could run tubing through


----------



## agrims

I run a corsair 120 AIO with the 200mm fan up front and a 120mm fan in push/pull. Works great!


----------



## matt2950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> I run a corsair 120 AIO with the 200mm fan up front and a 120mm fan in push/pull. Works great!


Cpu only on a closed loop will be cool no matter how you set up the fans but I'm on the limit with my cooling, I should really use a bigger rad but case won't allow it. so bad airflow does effect the temps. Running mismatched and mis-sized fans makes things worse for me not better.

It's still quieter and cooler than on the stock air coolers so I think o can live with it


----------



## Abrosseau

Is there a way i can fit a SeaSonic SS-520FL2 520W Fanless PSU in there ? Not sure if theres enough room between the PSU and the motherboard card for air.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abrosseau*
> 
> Is there a way i can fit a SeaSonic SS-520FL2 520W Fanless PSU in there ? Not sure if theres enough room between the PSU and the motherboard card for air.


You install the fan facing downward so it pulls air in threw the vent on the bottom of the case


----------



## matt2950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abrosseau*
> 
> Is there a way i can fit a SeaSonic SS-520FL2 520W Fanless PSU in there ? Not sure if theres enough room between the PSU and the motherboard card for air.


My psu is 160mm long and fits. There's a lot of room but the longer your psu the less space there is for cable management or a radiator if your water cooling.


----------



## drop24

What do you guys think of the F1 suppressor? Do you think they'll make a square style V21 also?


----------



## Abrosseau

I have the Thermaltake but my PSU vibrates a lot and is noisy, i can't stand it anymore... i want to buy a fanless psu but it need space on top so the air flows correctly, im afraid there wont be any space because the psu fits so tight under the motherboard im afraid it will suffocate there...

am also thinking of just switching case for the Silencio 352, very dissapointed with the Thermaltake so far, had it for 2 months.. i find is very noisy.


----------



## Abrosseau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> You install the fan facing downward so it pulls air in threw the vent on the bottom of the case


which fan ? not sure i understand


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abrosseau*
> 
> which fan ? not sure i understand


I didn't notice you were talking about a fanless PSU. In that situation, I'd probably just install with the vent toward the bottom off the case and remove the dust filter.

But IMO, I'd go with a quality PSU that has a good quality fan. Most high quality PSUs now have a hybrid fan feature that only turns the fan on when the power draw hits a certain threshold. Before that threshold the fan doesn't run at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> What do you guys think of the F1 suppressor? Do you think they'll make a square style V21 also?


Other than the slightly different front panel and the included filters for the vented side panels, I don't see any difference.


----------



## matt2950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abrosseau*
> 
> I have the Thermaltake but my PSU vibrates a lot and is noisy, i can't stand it anymore... i want to buy a fanless psu but it need space on top so the air flows correctly, im afraid there wont be any space because the psu fits so tight under the motherboard im afraid it will suffocate there...
> 
> am also thinking of just switching case for the Silencio 352, very dissapointed with the Thermaltake so far, had it for 2 months.. i find is very noisy.


Mines very quiet but I am water cooled, sometimes it can just be a case of jamming a pice of paper under a vibrating fan or psu or tighting or losing a screw to stop the noise or get some new fans. The case will only be loud if something is vibrating against it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I didn't notice you were talking about a fanless PSU. In that situation, I'd probably just install with the vent toward the bottom off the case and remove the dust filter.
> 
> But IMO, I'd go with a quality PSU that has a good quality fan. Most high quality PSUs now have a hybrid fan feature that only turns the fan on when the power draw hits a certain threshold. Before that threshold the fan doesn't run at all.
> Other than the slightly different front panel and the included filters for the vented side panels, I don't see any difference.


Most psu's with 140mm fans are pretty quiet. My last 2 psu's were 140mm fans both almost silent.


----------



## Abrosseau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt2950*
> 
> Mines very quiet but I am water cooled, sometimes it can just be a case of jamming a pice of paper under a vibrating fan or psu or tighting or losing a screw to stop the noise or get some new fans. The case will only be loud if something is vibrating against it.
> Most psu's with 140mm fans are pretty quiet. My last 2 psu's were 140mm fans both almost silent.


Alright i'll try something tonight before buying new gear, i used to have watercooling also (H60) but it was noisy, could be faulty i need to exchange it.


----------



## Makkqverk

Corsair RM-x and RM-i is dead silent when on idle, and very very silent on load too.


----------



## Abrosseau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> Corsair RM-x and RM-i is dead silent when on idle, and very very silent on load too.


i have the Thermaltake
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> Corsair RM-x and RM-i is dead silent when on idle, and very very silent on load too.


I have a Thermaltake Smart 550w and it's the source of the problem, i took apart my PC like 3 minutes ago, and i pluged the power into the PSU and it was where this "rattling sound" comes from.

SO my #2 problem is i don't think i can get the Fanless CPU since it needs space on top so the air flows correctly, and the case dosent offer that.

so you're saying the corsairs PSU are virtually silent ? I need something like.. DEAD STONE SILENT. Otherwise i don't mind investing in a new case and Fanless PSU so i can work in silence in my office.


----------



## Abrosseau

I just bought a Seasonic X 650 ill try that and post results !


----------



## matt2950

You know all the panels are interchangeable. You could flip the case upside down so the psu can go on top. This would allow your fanless psu


----------



## Makkqverk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abrosseau*
> 
> so you're saying the corsairs PSU are virtually silent ?


The RM series X and i is. Go with the X series because the i only have some extra Link stuff "nobody" uses anyway.

A review: RM750X

Edit: Actually if you take the iSeries RM6/750i you could configure the fan to always run on like 400rpm and you will never hear it. A friend of mine got one, and the fan does not start spinning until he uses all of his 1000w, and that never actually happens.. (rm1000i)


----------



## AssassinLoki

Hey everyone, I'm planning on getting a case fan for the system, choosing between the Zalman ZM-F1 or the Noctua NF-R8-1800 for my Core V1.

I'm looking for good cooling performance and budget. Let's say something that gives the best bang for the buck.

The Noctua fan cost around twice as the Zalman where I live and I wonder if it's worth splurging on two NF-R8-1800s ? Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## Abrosseau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makkqverk*
> 
> The RM series X and i is. Go with the X series because the i only have some extra Link stuff "nobody" uses anyway.
> 
> A review: RM750X
> 
> Edit: Actually if you take the iSeries RM6/750i you could configure the fan to always run on like 400rpm and you will never hear it. A friend of mine got one, and the fan does not start spinning until he uses all of his 1000w, and that never actually happens.. (rm1000i)


I bought the Seasonic X650... 100% SILENT... END OF STORY.


----------



## xDiiThy

My Build:

Visit http://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/cjVYcf for info on my overclocking and cas tightning as well as better pictures.

Added LED's and Voltage Reduction Cables For Modding.

PCPartPicker part list: http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/sJLFVn
Price breakdown by merchant: http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/sJLFVn/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i3-4170 3.7GHz Dual-Core Processor ($160.00)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo 43.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($40.00)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Cooling MX4 4g Thermal Paste (Purchased For $0.00)
Motherboard: ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($147.00)
Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($65.00 @ Umart)
Storage: OCZ ARC 100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($73.00 @ CPL Online)
Storage: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB Dual-X Video Card ($197.00)
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($65.00 @ CPL Online)
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Essential 500W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply ($58.00 @ IJK)
Case Fan: Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-80 19.5 CFM 80mm Fan ($8.00 @ Umart)
Case Fan: Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-80 19.5 CFM 80mm Fan ($8.00 @ Umart)
Keyboard: Thermaltake CHALLENGER PRIME Wired Gaming Keyboard (Purchased For $0.00)
Mouse: Logitech G502 Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $0.00)
Total: $821.00
Prices do not include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-11-04 23:24 AEDT+1100


----------



## Makkqverk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDiiThy*
> 
> My Build:
> 
> Added LED's and Voltage Reduction Cables For Modding.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/sJLFVn
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/sJLFVn/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4170 3.7GHz Dual-Core Processor ($160.00)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo 43.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($40.00)


Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo, It's a little hard to see with the lights, but how much clearance do you have above it?? Spec says 13.6 cm total height, but it sort of looks like you have several cm!?

If this case can fit a 15cm height cooler out side the spesification list, i would be really happy lol!









Could you do a meassure from the top of those pipes for me?


----------



## xDiiThy

My cooler is 136mm tall and the case supports maximum 140mm's height. It does not support cooler above 140mm in height, the TX-3 fits comfortably inside this case and sorry for the bad pics my public page on PC Part Picker has better ones.

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/cjVYcf

Thx,


----------



## xanax40

Hello,

Bought a new PC, see Rigbuilder in description. This case is great, actually quiet good for the price, but one thing that annoys a bit is the blue led light of the power is very bright compared to the tamed hard disk red light , that you can barely see.
Anyone knows any mod to bring down the intensity of the blue led? My only idea is to paint over the led ?


----------



## xDiiThy

Holy Yeah its bad me too


----------



## smithydan

Suppressor F1
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=13565


----------



## Polzy

Hi All - seeking your advice on what I can do differently with this set up as currently I am a tad over what I had hoped to spend (note that at this point the only item I have actually bought is the case).

*Budget:* Originally wanted to keep this build at around $1000 Australian, current parts list have me about $600 over that mark.
*Purpose:* Video Editing using Adobe Premiere Pro CS6, Photo Editing with Adobe Lightroom 5.6 and Adobe Photoshop CS6.

*Part's List:*
*Case* - Thermaltake Black Core V1 Mini ITX ($65)
*PSU* - Corsair RM-650 80 Plus Gold ($159)
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-Z170N WIFI ($245)
*CPU* - Intel i7 6700K ($519)
*CPU Cooling* - Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT 120mm Liquid CPU Cooler ($149)
*RAM* - Corsair Vengeance (2x 8GB @ 2400Mhz) ($179)
*SSD* (for OS/Programs) - SanDisk Extreme Pro 240GB 2.5in SSD ($185)
*HD* (for storage of photo's and video for editing) - Western Digital WD Red 1TB WD10EFRX ($99)

*Notes:*I am not so much worried about storage, I have 3x HP N36L Microservers with total 30TB storage. Have left out a GPU at this point as I am not a PC gamer and have seen little additional benefit with the types of rendering being performed (and already over budget).


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polzy*
> 
> *PSU* - Corsair RM-650 80 Plus Gold ($159)


This could be reduced to a 400-500w psu.

Where are you buying your parts from online so we can the offerings?

If you don't plan overclocking you an get a H series board and a non-k 6700. Also a air cooler would drop cost.


----------



## Mysterdogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xanax40*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Bought a new PC, see Rigbuilder in description. This case is great, actually quiet good for the price, but one thing that annoys a bit is the blue led light of the power is very bright compared to the tamed hard disk red light , that you can barely see.
> Anyone knows any mod to bring down the intensity of the blue led? My only idea is to paint over the led ?


Hi, Why don´t you change the blue LED for another one with less intensity? just remember you need a *5mm LED size that works with 5v*. by the way I´m thinking on change the mine with a white LED.


----------



## KrayolaKrayons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Suppressor F1
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=13565


This looks literally exactly like the Core V1. When i looked deeper into it there isnt many noticeable differences between the two, which leads to my speculation, the side panels as well and the front panel seem to have dust filters, something that the Core V1 doesnt have originally. I guess the next thing would be to see if you can use the side and front panels between these two cases interchangeably. When you look at the specs for both, the dimensions are almost exactly the same, the core V1 being 276 x 260 x 316 mm and the suppressor F1 being 276 x 260 x 319 m, literally 3 mm difference between the two in depth but all the rest are the same which could be because of the different front panel. If indeed the front and side panels can be changed out then i might have to see if you can purchase the front panel from the Suppressor F1 since it looks much more sleek than the Core V1 in my opinion although it does seem to restrict air flow more.

not to mention when i looked at the gallery pictures of base cases, there were the same pictures for both of the cases


----------



## Polzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> This could be reduced to a 400-500w psu.
> 
> Where are you buying your parts from online so we can the offerings?
> 
> If you don't plan overclocking you an get a H series board and a non-k 6700. Also a air cooler would drop cost.


Thanks for the ideas. I hadn't planned on overclocking at this point, but didn't know if it was worth the flexibility in the event I wanted more out of the system at a later stage. But to cut costs something has to give I guess







Will also look at a different PSU.

All parts will be coming from - http://www.pccasegear.com/ as this is the cheapest I've seen at the moment.


----------



## Kopmeister

Just joined here because I plan to put my first build in a Thermaltake Core V1! Read all 83 pages of this forum and I am ridicously impressed with some of the mods and the stuff people can do!
Although I don't plan on trying the crazy watercooling you guys are amazingly putting in that case I am hoping to maybe add a few RGB LED strips so a)it looks grat b) so we can see inside the windows
If you guys could critique the build I've got down so far that would be amazing, thanks!

[PCPartPicker part list](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/CcqCxr) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/CcqCxr/by_merchant/)

**CPU** | [Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80662i56600) | £155.00 @ Amazon UK
**CPU Cooler** | [Scythe SCSMZ-2100 55.5 CFM CPU Cooler](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/scythe-cpu-cooler-scsmz2100) | £28.28 @ Amazon UK
**Motherboard** | [ASRock H170M-ITX/DL Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-h170mitxdl) | £78.13 @ CCL Computers
**Memory** | [G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f42400c15d8gvr) | £44.34 @ Aria PC
**Storage** | [Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/seagate-internal-hard-drive-st1000dm003) | £34.39 @ Aria PC
**Video Card** | [XFX Radeon R9 380 4GB Double Dissipation Video Card](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-video-card-r9380p4df5) | £159.98 @ Novatech
**Case** | [Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-case-ca1b800s1wn00) | £32.42 @ CCL Computers
**Power Supply** | [Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cx500m) | £47.99 @ Amazon UK
| *Prices include shipping, taxes, rebates, and discounts* |
| **Total** | **£580.53**

Originally thinking of getting the Noctua CPU Cooler NHL9I but due to the colour I've changed my mind, any recommendations on CPU coolers?

Thanks!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopmeister*
> 
> Just joined here because I plan to put my first build in a Thermaltake Core V1! Read all 83 pages of this forum and I am ridicously impressed with some of the mods and the stuff people can do!
> Although I don't plan on trying the crazy watercooling you guys are amazingly putting in that case I am hoping to maybe add a few RGB LED strips so a)it looks grat b) so we can see inside the windows
> If you guys could critique the build I've got down so far that would be amazing, thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [PCPartPicker part list](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/CcqCxr) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/CcqCxr/by_merchant/)
> 
> **CPU** | [Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80662i56600) | £155.00 @ Amazon UK
> **CPU Cooler** | [Scythe SCSMZ-2100 55.5 CFM CPU Cooler](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/scythe-cpu-cooler-scsmz2100) | £28.28 @ Amazon UK
> **Motherboard** | [ASRock H170M-ITX/DL Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-h170mitxdl) | £78.13 @ CCL Computers
> **Memory** | [G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f42400c15d8gvr) | £44.34 @ Aria PC
> **Storage** | [Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/seagate-internal-hard-drive-st1000dm003) | £34.39 @ Aria PC
> **Video Card** | [XFX Radeon R9 380 4GB Double Dissipation Video Card](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-video-card-r9380p4df5) | £159.98 @ Novatech
> **Case** | [Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-case-ca1b800s1wn00) | £32.42 @ CCL Computers
> **Power Supply** | [Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cx500m) | £47.99 @ Amazon UK
> | *Prices include shipping, taxes, rebates, and discounts* |
> | **Total** | **£580.53**
> 
> 
> 
> Originally thinking of getting the Noctua CPU Cooler NHL9I but due to the colour I've changed my mind, any recommendations on CPU coolers?
> 
> Thanks!


I use an Enermax ETD-T60 and it keeps my 4670k nice a cool. Only possible issue could be RAM height. My RAM is pretty low profile(G Skill Ares) so I don't have an issue, but it might be something to consider if you decide to go with that cooler. Onlt thing I would consider changing is adding an SSD. Otherwise, everything else looks good


----------



## Kopmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I use an Enermax ETD-T60 and it keeps my 4670k nice a cool. Only possible issue could be RAM height. My RAM is pretty low profile(G Skill Ares) so I don't have an issue, but it might be something to consider if you decide to go with that cooler. Onlt thing I would consider changing is adding an SSD. Otherwise, everything else looks good


Since SSDs are £30 or £40 I figured I can easily add one later, for now I need space for games, programmes, music and all that
In terms of that Enermax, are you running it overclocked? My i5 is non k but idk I feel like I may as well get an aftermarket cooler because why not, I think I might stick to the one I've selected, but now I am worried about the ram and the CPU cooler, think the might be okay. Anyway to find out you know of?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopmeister*
> 
> Since SSDs are £30 or £40 I figured I can easily add one later, for now I need space for games, programmes, music and all that
> In terms of that Enermax, are you running it overclocked? My i5 is non k but idk I feel like I may as well get an aftermarket cooler because why not, I think I might stick to the one I've selected, but now I am worried about the ram and the CPU cooler, think the might be okay. Anyway to find out you know of?


Mild overclock up to 4ghz and temps stay in the low 60s. I switched to the Enermax from a Corsair H55 cooler and temps are within a few degrees of each other. Best way to check CPU and RAM clearance is just to read user reviews to see if its ever mentioned. Just taking a quick glance at the one you selected, it looks like it'll be fine. I was temporarily using a Coolermaster TX3 when I first built the rig and that worked very well too


----------



## nolive721

Hello

just signed it today after reading in&out this thread for few weeks.
I bought the case few weeks ago to build a simple,no fuss,gaming pc.will certainly mod it in the future by paiting the case,put some LEDs and also squeeze in an optical drive

My set is a Z97N mobo from gigabyte,a 750ti GFX card also from gigabyte and then an Intel g3258 in view of OCing it in the short term

and that's the problem I am having today,hoping someone here could help with my concerns.
I see CPU temps at idle around 40-45degC in what is no longer an Hot summer here in Japan where I live.

I have been reading lots of threads around about this CPU with people having stock CPU idle no load temps around 30degC so I wonder what is wrong with mine then.
when I do some stress test with aida64 or intelburn I got CPU load temps around 80degC so I am worried to go for Ocing now and making early harms to the CPU

if anything,could it be the stock cooler I am using and the way I seat it when building my rig or the thermal paste quality?

what is maybe another possibility is that the actual CPU core voltage seems high for the 3.2gHz stock frequency,I got indeed readings around 1.120V

I am also considering the actual influence of the case cooling,maybe silly but I feel the 200mm fan is acting as an exhaust wher I saw the advert from thermaltake mentioning it act as intake to bring cool air inside the case.
Is there a way to alter the exhaust or intake behavior?

sorry my concerns might not be all related to the case itself but if some knowledgeable people here could confirm if nothings really wrong with my CPU as is and I shouldn't worry too much or suggest some way to improve my CPU cooling if you really feel like me there is a problem then I would appreciate

thanks in advance

regards from Japan,its a great forum and thread here!

Olivier


----------



## Kopmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Hello
> 
> just signed it today after reading in&out this thread for few weeks.
> I bought the case few weeks ago to build a simple,no fuss,gaming pc.will certainly mod it in the future by paiting the case,put some LEDs and also squeeze in an optical drive
> 
> My set is a Z97N mobo from gigabyte,a 750ti GFX card also from gigabyte and then an Intel g3258 in view of OCing it in the short term
> 
> and that's the problem I am having today,hoping someone here could help with my concerns.
> I see CPU temps at idle around 40-45degC in what is no longer an Hot summer here in Japan where I live.
> 
> I have been reading lots of threads around about this CPU with people having stock CPU idle no load temps around 30degC so I wonder what is wrong with mine then.
> when I do some stress test with aida64 or intelburn I got CPU load temps around 80degC so I am worried to go for Ocing now and making early harms to the CPU
> 
> if anything,could it be the stock cooler I am using and the way I seat it when building my rig or the thermal paste quality?
> 
> what is maybe another possibility is that the actual CPU core voltage seems high for the 3.2gHz stock frequency,I got indeed readings around 1.120V
> 
> I am also considering the actual influence of the case cooling,maybe silly but I feel the 200mm fan is acting as an exhaust wher I saw the advert from thermaltake mentioning it act as intake to bring cool air inside the case.
> Is there a way to alter the exhaust or intake behavior?
> 
> sorry my concerns might not be all related to the case itself but if some knowledgeable people here could confirm if nothings really wrong with my CPU as is and I shouldn't worry too much or suggest some way to improve my CPU cooling if you really feel like me there is a problem then I would appreciate
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> regards from Japan,its a great forum and thread here!
> 
> Olivier


40oc at idle, whilst isn't the best ever, it certainly isn't bad, what do you commonly do on your PC? When might you be hitting that 80oc mark? A few things you can do is reseat the cooler (providing you have thermal paste at the ready), clean the dust from both in the case and within the fans and ensure that the case is in a ventilated environment (i.e. on a table and not under a desk with the panels blocked), other than that maybe purchase an aftermarket cooler, or a new CPU altogether


----------



## nolive721

thanks kopmeister for your comments
As I mentioned,PC will be used mainly for Gaming which I believe will stress out the cpu and make it reach the 80degC I see during the torture test.

I have the bad feeling I messed up with the installation of the cooler,either I touched the thermal paste during fitting or didnt seat the pins well.my last PC build was during my college days 25 years ago,thats my poor excuse.....

I have bought an aftermarket cooler actually,was planing to install when trying to do some Ocing (its a thermaltake product actually http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00K18JCFU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 )

any idea how to verify the 200mm air flow is actually right in my case?


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks kopmeister for your comments
> As I mentioned,PC will be used mainly for Gaming which I believe will stress out the cpu and make it reach the 80degC I see during the torture test.
> 
> I have the bad feeling I messed up with the installation of the cooler,either I touched the thermal paste during fitting or didnt seat the pins well.my last PC build was during my college days 25 years ago,thats my poor excuse.....
> 
> I have bought an aftermarket cooler actually,was planing to install when trying to do some Ocing (its a thermaltake product actually http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00K18JCFU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 )
> 
> any idea how to verify the 200mm air flow is actually right in my case?


Hi there,

If you want to go OC above your stock 3.2 GHz, it seems to me, and particularly on a really small ITX build, you HAVE to go liquid cooler.
I use a Corsair H90i, and I only reach 80 °C when my i5-4690K is at 4.4 GHz (3.5 stock).
Really, those days, for enthousiasts, air cooling is dead for OCed CPUs ...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> If you want to go OC above your stock 3.2 GHz, it seems to me, and particularly on a really small ITX build, *you HAVE to go liquid cooler.*
> I use a Corsair H90i, and I only reach 80 °C when my i5-4690K is at 4.4 GHz (3.5 stock).
> *Really, those days, for enthousiasts, air cooling is dead for OCed CPUs ...*


That is completely wrong. AIO water cooler like the h90i you have perform about the same as a high end air cooler like the Noctua NH-D14. I am getting the same temps on my Enermax ETD-T60 as I was on a Corsair H55 at 4GHz. So to say that "you HAVE to go liquid" to overclock is 100% wrong. There are plenty of great air coolers that will yield comparable temperatures to AIO liquid coolers for less than or equal to the same price


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That is completely wrong. AIO water cooler like the h90i you have perform about the same as a high end air cooler like the Noctua NH-D14. I am getting the same temps on my Enermax ETD-T60 as I was on a Corsair H55 at 4GHz. So to say that "you HAVE to go liquid" to overclock is 100% wrong. There are plenty of great air coolers that will yield comparable temperatures to AIO liquid coolers for less than or equal to the same price


Sure, air coolers are cheaper, we don't disagree, here. My point is, it's difficult to find a good air cooler for this small case, and even more difficult to find one that can evacuate the heat from an OCed CPU. Furthermore, they are often big, and can occupy various spaces that are reserved on the MB (Dimms, also daughters cards for high-ends MB).
I don't know which ITX MB you have, but surely, it's quite flat, and not encumbered with daughter cards. Mine is PACKED with daughter cards (Maximus VII Impact), so quite a lot of air coolers can't fit, due to size.

I really wanted to get air cooled on my build, but, at the end, had to drop the ball. I went liquid mostly for space reasons ....


----------



## nolive721

actually this Liquid cooling might make sense in the crazy summer days we get in Japan from June to September

if I consider my electricity bill to cool down the room where my rig is installed vs the cost of AIO liquid cooler then its a no brainer indeed

back to my original concern,I have read more about fan set up and airflow so I am clear nothing wrong with tehV1 200mm fan or my CPU one.

I just think now that I messed up with the Intel stock cooler installation hence the high temperature(s) I am getting

I will do a clean up when time permits and install the Thermaltake air cooler I have sitting here to understand where I stand with proper cooling before staring to play more with the CPU potential

On a side note,this g3258 seems really a beast at Overclocking reading the specific thread on overclock.net:thumb:


----------



## Graven

Going to be Building one of these for my first ever pc build. I have the case, now just have to get everything to go in it.









I have a question though... Would I be able to fit a Noctua NH-C14S in the case with the fan mounted on top? I know the case says that 140mm is the limit. Was wondering if there would be room for an extra 2mm for the NH-C14 fit as it stands 142mm with a fan on top. Would like to us this as my CPU Cooler with dual fans on it.


----------



## hajosattila

hi guys!

What is the most efficient cooler which can still fit into the case?

Thanks

Attila

sorry my english...


----------



## revanchrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graven*
> 
> Going to be Building one of these for my first ever pc build. I have the case, now just have to get everything to go in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question though... Would I be able to fit a Noctua NH-C14S in the case with the fan mounted on top? I know the case says that 140mm is the limit. Was wondering if there would be room for an extra 2mm for the NH-C14 fit as it stands 142mm with a fan on top. Would like to us this as my CPU Cooler with dual fans on it.


The official 140mm is quite a conservative number. It has exactly 150mm space clearing on top of the motherboard. Not a picometer more. Which is a shame, because if only they make the case 8 or 9mm higher, it will fit in a Hyper 212X or 212 Evo.


----------



## Mschrijver88

Hello guys,

My build is finally complete with my cute core V1.

The gpu is just a placeholder until the next gen gpu's arrive somewhere in 2016, i didn't want to go all out with a 980 ti for just a few months.
It runs most games at 60 fps however as long you tweak the settings a bit, lowering AA and 1 or 2 sliders usually dous the trick, and overclocking the gpu aswell.

As you can see the 970 fits perfectly aswell as the nepton 140xl.
I choose these aftermarket fans becouse they make less noise and they are PWM, move more air as the original and they are cheap aswell.








Gpu fits perfectly









Nepton 140XL fits perfectly aswell

The pc is placed in the living room and becouse of that my gf didn't want the case to be in sight







so i had an idea to place it in the closet next to the desk.
To fix this i left 1 sidepanel off, this side is placed to the rear of the closet. In the rear of the closet i placed 2x a Thermaltake pure 20 fan ( 1 from the case and bought 1 extra )
The closet door can be adjusted to they have a 5mm gap, and becouse the closet compartement is quite big its a gap with the following dimensions 480cm x 0.5cm.
After running some tests i noticed this works very very well, there is really a ton of airflow that passes the case and even after 30 minuts prime 95 AND furmark at the same time the temp in the closet is 22 celsius ( room 21 celcius )









Here can you see the 2x 20cm thermaltake pure 20 fans









Here you can see the pc in the closet









Here you can see the open sidepanel

currently i run the pc at
4,6GHZ 1,32V
During prime 95 AND furmark i get the following temps.
GPU 68 celcius
CPU 66 celcius

The pc is seriously deadsilent, the 20cm fans run at 600rpm, the 140mm fans run at around 1100rpm at load.

And below some extra pictures, becouse why not^^








Top of the case









Asus z170i pro gaming, Intel core i5 6600K and Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB DDR4-2666 kit









Huge Dell u3415w box infront of my 46inch samsung TV









Left, top, front.









Right, top, rear.

Total picture of the desk coming soon!

Specs:

CPU Intel Core i5 6600K Boxed
Motherboard ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming
Memory Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB DDR4-2666 CL15 kit
GPU MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB
SSD/HDD Samsung 830 Series 256GB (desktop kit)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB
Case Thermaltake Core V1 Black
PSU Corsair RM650x
CPU-cooling Cooler Master Nepton 140XL
Monitor Dell UltraSharp U3415W
Keyboard CM Storm QuickFire TK Cherry Red
Mouse Logitech G700s Rechargeable Gaming Mouse
Casefans 2x Thermalright TY-143 140mm
2x Thermaltake Pure 20 Black
Sound Audioengine D1 Premium
Headset AKG K612 Pro
PC speakers Teufel Concept D 500 THX Multi Media


----------



## AssassinLoki

My Cosmic Cube/Pandora's Box / Horadric Cube







More pics to come!


----------



## Kopmeister

So my build is a definite go! Should have all parts ordered at the very latest the end of next week however the one thing causing a headache is the CPU cooler
I've always had a worry that the CPU fan will affect the RAM?
Whilst I'm not overclocking I would love to have a quiet machine which an aftermarket one provides over the stock one
The RAM I plan on using is the G.Skill Ripjaws V series because it looks great
The mobo in question is this http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H170M-ITXac/

Can anyone give me any recommendations on a cheap cooler that won't obstruct any of slots or will I have to go for something like the HyperXs and or the Ares?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopmeister*
> 
> So my build is a definite go! Should have all parts ordered at the very latest the end of next week however the one thing causing a headache is the CPU cooler
> I've always had a worry that the CPU fan will affect the RAM?
> Whilst I'm not overclocking I would love to have a quiet machine which an aftermarket one provides over the stock one
> The RAM I plan on using is the G.Skill Ripjaws V series because it looks great
> The mobo in question is this http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H170M-ITXac/
> 
> Can anyone give me any recommendations on a cheap cooler that won't obstruct any of slots or will I have to go for something like the HyperXs and or the Ares?


I've used a Coolermaster TX3 and it kept my 4670k surprising cool and stayed pretty quiet


----------



## Kopmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I've used a Coolermaster TX3 and it kept my 4670k surprising cool and stayed pretty quiet


Doesn't go over the slots at all? Worried because the Ripjaws are quite high profile and I know the Ares are 'low profile'


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopmeister*
> 
> Doesn't go over the slots at all? Worried because the Ripjaws are quite high profile and I know the Ares are 'low profile'


the only thing that would hang over the slots is the fan. But that can be moved so that its on the other side, away from the RAM slots


----------



## Kopmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> the only thing that would hang over the slots is the fan. But that can be moved so that its on the other side, away from the RAM slots


Cheers mate







well thats settled then
Apparently the Evo version is better but its cheaper? Don't really get that


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopmeister*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thats settled then
> Apparently the Evo version is better but its cheaper? Don't really get that


I'm pretty sure the only difference between the EVO and non-EVO is the fan. I have the non-EVO and it works just fine.


----------



## sfilipov

Hi guys! I really like the Core V1 and I'm planning to buy it but I have one concern. Do you know if this GPU will fit in there? It is a bit wider than normal, I think (4.1cm). I already bought the GPU, so that can't be changed:

Asus NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 960 OC STRIX

https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX960DC2OC2GD5/


----------



## Mschrijver88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfilipov*
> 
> Hi guys! I really like the Core V1 and I'm planning to buy it but I have one concern. Do you know if this GPU will fit in there? It is a bit wider than normal, I think (4.1cm). I already bought the GPU, so that can't be changed:
> 
> Asus NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 960 OC STRIX
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX960DC2OC2GD5/


In post #840 in this tread you can see a picture from my msi gtx 970 gaming in the case and how tight much space there is left.
BUT the card you have is way shorter and probably wont even reach that hole that i put my 970 trough, which would mean that it would fit perfectly, im actually quiet sure of that.


----------



## sfilipov

Thanks - I actually saw your post before I posted mine







But my concern is the width, not length.


----------



## Mschrijver88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfilipov*
> 
> Thanks - I actually saw your post before I posted mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my concern is the width, not length.


Becouse the card is shorter, the width wont be a problem, it wont reach the place where it could be too tight, in other words your card will fit.


----------



## Mschrijver88

New picture of my rig.

I like the case so much, i put it in the closet where you cant see it


----------



## matt2950

I finally managed to get another windowed side panel from thermaltake. took them about a month to reply to my first email but after that they had it shipped over from Germany within a week. only problem was they dont do it in white so i sprayed a few parts myself, and this is how it came out

















just for info, any1 wanting to use a dual 80mm rad at the back, the magicool one just about fits but doesn't line up perfect with the 80mm fan positions. i wanted the alphacool rad but its nearly 3cm longer so definitely wouldn't fit. this one works great though, knocked 10-12 degrees C of my gpu temp.


----------



## Abbeyuk

Hi I'm new to this and wonder if anyone could help I been on pc part checker an looking to build this

PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/4G9BkL
Price breakdown by merchant: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/4G9BkL/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i3-4170 3.7GHz Dual-Core Processor (£85.99 @ Amazon UK)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£31.98 @ Ebuyer)
Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£89.99 @ Amazon UK)
Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (£31.98 @ Amazon UK)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£29.99 @ Aria PC)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card (£94.98 @ Amazon UK)
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (£32.42 @ CCL Computers)
Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (£39.99 @ Amazon UK)
Total: £437.32
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker

Am I missing anything any advice be great


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt2950*
> 
> I finally managed to get another windowed side panel from thermaltake. took them about a month to reply to my first email but after that they had it shipped over from Germany within a week. only problem was they dont do it in white so i sprayed a few parts myself, and this is how it came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for info, any1 wanting to use a dual 80mm rad at the back, the magicool one just about fits but doesn't line up perfect with the 80mm fan positions. i wanted the alphacool rad but its nearly 3cm longer so definitely wouldn't fit. this one works great though, knocked 10-12 degrees C of my gpu temp.


Looks really nice @matt2950. I ditched my old watercooled build to downsize to this case and have been getting the itch to WC again. Seeing your build makes me want to scratch that itch even more. What radiator are you using in the front?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abbeyuk*
> 
> Hi I'm new to this and wonder if anyone could help I been on pc part checker an looking to build this
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/4G9BkL
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/4G9BkL/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4170 3.7GHz Dual-Core Processor (£85.99 @ Amazon UK)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£31.98 @ Ebuyer)
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£89.99 @ Amazon UK)
> Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (£31.98 @ Amazon UK)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£29.99 @ Aria PC)
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card (£94.98 @ Amazon UK)
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (£32.42 @ CCL Computers)
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (£39.99 @ Amazon UK)
> Total: £437.32
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker
> 
> Am I missing anything any advice be great


Looks fine to me. Only thing I'd change is adding an SSD. 120/128GB is more than enough for OS, main programs, and a few games. And with as low as SSD's are getting now, I don't see any reason not to have one


----------



## matt2950

I'm using a 140mm alphacool XT45 you can fit this with a push/pull, but if you just want push and your psu isn't too long you could get the thicker 140mm UT60

The xt45 on its own wasn't really enough to cool both my overclocked CPU and GPU adding the dual 80mm really helped. The UT60 might be enough on its own with a good fan.


----------



## Abbeyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Looks really nice @matt2950. I ditched my old watercooled build to downsize to this case and have been getting the itch to WC again. Seeing your build makes me want to scratch that itch even more. What radiator are you using in the front?
> Looks fine to me. Only thing I'd change is adding an SSD. 120/128GB is more than enough for OS, main programs, and a few games. And with as low as SSD's are getting now, I don't see any reason not to have one


Thanks would i5 process be better or will I get decent windows index score with this thanks


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abbeyuk*
> 
> Thanks would i5 process be better or will I get decent windows index score with this thanks


well obviously an i5 will score higher than an i3. The real question is do you need an i5? What's going to be the main purpose of this build? And I really wouldn't use the windows index score as a good benchmark for anything. If gaming is your main concern, just type into Google "i3 4170 vs i5 xxxx gaming" and see what comes up. But a lot of the newest games require a quad core but I've seen some people running said games on a g3258 dual core


----------



## hajosattila

Really really really NICE BUILD! Amazing!
















please send me the complete parts list Liquid cooling. Thanks!

sorry my English!


----------



## termathor

@morencyam,

"But a lot of the newest games require a quad core but I've seen some people running said games on a g3258 dual core"

Well, yes, for now, nearly a decade, gaming had only required 2 cores, rest being a waste of space/energy, but it's likely to be changing, now, with DX12 and Vulkan (on which I'm placing high hopes).
Therefore, I'd advise a quad-core for gaming, in order to not be locked-up in the near future ...


----------



## termathor

Hi there,

Has anyone considered this thing on a core V1: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-h5-sf-cooler-released,30684.html

From what I'm seeing it could be a very viable solution ... Anyone tested it ?


----------



## matt2950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Has anyone considered this thing on a core V1: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-h5-sf-cooler-released,30684.html
> 
> From what I'm seeing it could be a very viable solution ... Anyone tested it ?


Seems to take up an unnecessary amount of space, and it has a blower fan which in my experience are pretty loud. I would think a closed loop 120/140mm rad takes up less space and is quieter but that's just me guessing based on the pics and info in your link. Plus a simple task like swapping out ram is made more difficult


----------



## TheButtonz

I've almost finished now.

4690k
ZOTAC GTX970
HDD and SSD
ASUS Asus H81I
Corsair H55 AIO cooler

Interestingly, I found the 140mm fan included in the H55 AIO cooler quite loud. I've just swapped it out for the 200mm included case fan so it's just passively recieving air from the front fan and it's running pretty OK. I dropped the bundled H55 fan so it's just receiving from the fron and nothing else. No other fans in the case other than the 970's.

38 idle to 50 degrees under load.

Anyone else had this setup? Is it sustainable?

I absolutely love this case.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheButtonz*
> 
> I've almost finished now.
> 
> 4690k
> ZOTAC GTX970
> HDD and SSD
> ASUS Asus H81I
> Corsair H55 AIO cooler
> 
> Interestingly, I found the 140mm fan included in the H55 AIO cooler quite loud. I've just swapped it out for the 200mm included case fan so it's just passively recieving air from the front fan and it's running pretty OK. I dropped the bundled H55 fan so it's just receiving from the fron and nothing else. No other fans in the case other than the 970's.
> 
> 38 idle to 50 degrees under load.
> 
> Anyone else had this setup? Is it sustainable?
> 
> I absolutely love this case.


I had an h55 cooling a 4670k on a Gigabyte Z97N with a 290x. I ended up switching out the h55 for an air cooler because it was dumping too much heat into the case and the 290x was running really hot. That shouldn't be an issue with your 970 though since they tend yo run a lot cooler


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Hey guys,

Just grabbed this case with my AIO. I've got an old 120mm fan lying around that I'm thinking about zip-tying to the top or side to exhaust. I figure that will exhaust similar air to 2 80mm, but run quieter.

Thinking 200mm, 120mm in push-pull in the front intaking and the 120mm exhausting. Anyone done this before and would you attach it to the top or side for ideal airflow?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just grabbed this case with my AIO. I've got an old 120mm fan lying around that I'm thinking about zip-tying to the top or side to exhaust. I figure that will exhaust similar air to 2 80mm, but run quieter.
> 
> Thinking 200mm, 120mm in push-pull in the front intaking and the 120mm exhausting. Anyone done this before and would you attach it to the top or side for ideal airflow?


I actually bought two slim 120mm fans with the intention of mounting them to a vented panel but never got around to it. I'd probably say mount it to the top if the clearance is there. I have a large 290X installed in mine so I'd be limited to mounting it to the side panel nearest the CPU


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I actually bought two slim 120mm fans with the intention of mounting them to a vented panel but never got around to it. I'd probably say mount it to the top if the clearance is there. I have a large 290X installed in mine so I'd be limited to mounting it to the side panel nearest the CPU


I was thinking it might make sense to put the window on the right and mount the 120mm on top to exhaust. Not sure what would be best to keep it somewhat quiet though (zip ties, 3M tape?)


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I was thinking it might make sense to put the window on the right and mount the 120mm on top to exhaust. Not sure what would be best to keep it somewhat quiet though (zip ties, 3M tape?)


That's how I have mine setup right now. Vent on left and top and window on right. Go to your local hardware store and see if they have and rubber washers to go between the fan and panel and just use regular fan screws through the vent holes. That's how I was planning on mounting mine


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Let me know what's worked for you and I'll do the same once I get mine in. I'll take a trip to Home Depot to get some rubber washers this weekend. I think I only have 1 extra 120mm fan, but that should suffice for exhaust (and for keeping noise down).

I have an SG05 right now and it's loud as hell plus heats up a lot. My hope is this new case will help with airflow and keep the noise down. I needed a new PSU anyway, so getting a case that can handle ATX was a big plus.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Put my build into the Core V1 and my temps dropped significantly. Great quality too for a $50 case. Not adding any additional exhaust fans though because it isn't needed. I've noticed a lot of air exhausts on its own out the top.


----------



## rosstermontreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> *This club is for owners and people interested in the Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX case*
> 
> 
> *Thermaltake Mini Chassis - Core V1
> The new Core V1 represented by Thermaltake is a small and cute ITX based chassis with a 200mm fan in the front panel. Smart interchangeable side panels allow users to flip it accordingly to showcase either for superior liquid cooling or superb airflow, which allows you to make your own personal setup. You not only grant to have a really powerful mini system, it also has the ability to house various overclocking components to keep it really cool!*


Hello,

Your cabling is amazing!!!!!

What power supply and cables did you use?

Thanks


----------



## arangaran

hey guys this is the first question i'm gonna post so bear with me, i'm a new owner of the thermaltake core v1, as a xmas present i have received a MSI R9 390 8Gb Gaming, which i tried to install, but i had the problem that its width is of aproximately 51mm so it seems cant fit, given that i cant return it or do anything with it besides try to put it, i have the following ideas so please let me know what you think.

1. Remove the backplate and try to install it , i dont really know if that would do any good cos i havent tried it but it might just work, i dunno, i still need to know why this card has a backplate to begin with and if by removing it i might damage something or break the balance of weights or who knows, anyone knows anything about this?

2. somehow make the hole bigger using power tools, i still dont know if this is even possible but maybe someone already tried? perhaps just using a dremel? who knows, any idea is much appreciated.

So please let me know what i could do i'd be more than glad to hear from you guys.


----------



## matt2950

Only thing I can think of, can you remove the red and black cover that's over the heatsink and fans? Might knock couple of mm off. If not you might have to get some aftermarket cooling or watercooling


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arangaran*
> 
> hey guys this is the first question i'm gonna post so bear with me, i'm a new owner of the thermaltake core v1, as a xmas present i have received a MSI R9 390 8Gb Gaming, which i tried to install, but i had the problem that its width is of aproximately 51mm so it seems cant fit, given that i cant return it or do anything with it besides try to put it, i have the following ideas so please let me know what you think.
> 
> 1. Remove the backplate and try to install it , i dont really know if that would do any good cos i havent tried it but it might just work, i dunno, i still need to know why this card has a backplate to begin with and if by removing it i might damage something or break the balance of weights or who knows, anyone knows anything about this?
> 
> 2. somehow make the hole bigger using power tools, i still dont know if this is even possible but maybe someone already tried? perhaps just using a dremel? who knows, any idea is much appreciated.
> 
> So please let me know what i could do i'd be more than glad to hear from you guys.


I think your best bet is to make the hole bigger


----------



## BakedIkezor

I'm thinking of building my system around this case as was wondering if a EVGA GTX 980 KINGPIN could fit in there?

The card is really wide at 150.88mm and the core V1 states CPU cooler height limitation of 140mm. I know i could build it in its big brother, the Core V21, but there is something abt perfectly fit tight and snug cases that appeals to me.


----------



## DarkWr8h

It's going to be an extremely tight fit. You may have to cut some of the metal as I have done to mine but then again I do have an extra 15mm of space and length wise it's only about 2mm longer than the GPU you stated. I also cut the cover I used on the top accordingly to match the notches cut in the case. You may also have to cut the pcie connectors about 5mm to a low profile state like some sell on ebay or buy/make some custom adapters.

I have since redone the routing to the pcie connectors on the card and also made the cutout a bit larger. The wires pictured to the card have been rerouted through the front behind the cover. Very tight fit for me but cleaner look inside with a lot more airflow now. I still want to make several custom length harnesses so it looks cleaner but at the moment it does the job.

*Dimensions on my MSI GeForce GTX 980 ( 4GD5T OC )*:
*135 mm Height
277.1 mm Length.*


----------



## nolive721

hello everyone,happy new yearif

any owner of 750ti gfx card here especially gigabyte ones, can you kindly share what kind of temps you are getting in games under high loads?

say games like the witcher3 or battlefield4? I am getting around 75-77degC pretty quickly in the games,granted on high to ultra settings,and I am bit worried

obviously the fan pumping heavily close to 4,000rpm at these temps so getting noisy especially at night when its the only real time I can play on my rig

I OCed my g3258 to 4.6ghz but I have the temps well in control thanks to a NIC31 aftermarket cooler from thermaltake and I am still using the out of the box 200mm fan from this case so I dont know what else I could do for the gfx card itself.

thanks in advance

olivier


----------



## DarkWr8h

I have a MSI GTX 750ti ( 2GD5TLP ) which is the Low Profile Model but it's in a different case though and it was a tight fit. I assume yours is LP as well? Although I only played GTA5 on that card and I had all the settings set to if not the highest settings ( all except the grass settings and one other I don't recall ), I never saw anywhere near those temps. Are you OCing your card? I know mine has a dual fan setup though. I have not used that rig in about a month now so current temps I would not be able to get for you.

Do you have the case cover with the vents right at the GPU side? I have mine vented as so with my new GPU:



I have a push / pull config on my current build with the 200mm fan still installed, the 120mm still on the Corsair H50 and the two Artic F8's in the rear pulling all if any heat from inside. The vented covers are located at the GPU side.

Here are some more pics how I have things. Keep in mind Some of the cabling has been redone since then:


----------



## Brandonzhun

This is my "thermaltake dragon core" gaming pc themed based on the msi dragon. After all the inspiring rigs from all the successful modders out there, it gave me courage to try my own rig mod


Top view:


Left view:


Right view:


Inside view:


more pic please click here


----------



## Brandonzhun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonzhun*
> 
> This is my "thermaltake dragon core" gaming pc themed based on the msi dragon. After all the inspiring rigs from all the successful modders out there, it gave me courage to try my own rig mod
> 
> 
> Top view:
> 
> 
> Left view:
> 
> 
> Right view:
> 
> 
> Inside view:
> 
> 
> more pic please click here


----------



## nolive721

thanks darkwr8h

my card is factory OCed,this is the model GV-N75TOC-2G low profile with single fan.now sitting at idle around 27degC.

i cant find on the web good benchmark reference for temps with this card hence my concern,and I certainly wont push the OC for now

amd even more worried when crazy hot summer arrives in Japan


----------



## DarkWr8h

Nice RIG you have there Brandonzhun. Loving the intense red.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks darkwr8h
> 
> my card is factory OCed,this is the model GV-N75TOC-2G low profile with single fan.now sitting at idle around 27degC.
> 
> i cant find on the web good benchmark reference for temps with this card hence my concern,and I certainly wont push the OC for now
> 
> amd even more worried when crazy hot summer arrives in Japan


My model # is *N750ti-2GD5TLP* from MSI which has a dual fan setup. If you can figure out a way to maybe add a fan somewhere to help cool your GPU or help extract the heat then I think you should be okay. I have mine installed in a Dell Optiplex 780 DT which is running a Xeon X3363 quad core. I have several fans inside running off the retrofitted PSU. I flipped the larger CPU fan to act as an exhaust fan with the help of a pusher fan and added two smaller fans to help pull cooler air through the rear. I also added one more fan attached to the cover right behind the PSU where the CD Drive used to sit to help with airflow to the PSU and push air towards the ram. Basically adding a lot of airflow!

I know this is the Core V1 thread but these picture are just to show you how a smaller flat case as mine can move a lot of air. All 4 added fans are controlled by a manually adjusted 3.5 bay fan controller. This was a budget build.

 

I took my previous rig's airflow design into consideration when I planned out my Cube build which surprisingly looks just like Brandonzghun's rig







except my panels are positioned different. Front 200mm pushing in while the 120mm radiator fan assists in pulling the cooler air through the radiator. I then have the two 80mm in the rear for exhaust. Basically the air flow goes from front to back. I get really good airflow and it's really quiet. The two Artic F8 fans are controlled from the PWM off my MB using a Thermaltake Commander FP 10 Port 4-pin (PWM) Fan Hub ( AC-023-AN1NAN-A1 ). The GPU gets a lot of that air flowing behind it which then moves out through the vents and/or rear exhaust fans. The GPU pulls in cooler air from outside through the vented cover which then gets extracted. Only thing at the moment I wish I had was a fully modular PSU for a much nicer and cleaner look. Mine is only partially modular.

Try different configurations on your Core v1 and see what you get..... maybe adding more airflow with a couple more fans.

Here is also a thread I found about GPU temps. Food for thought.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/651707/faq-acceptable-temperatures-for-graphics-cards


----------



## Brandonzhun

thanks, but idk how to link it to my rigbuilder profile


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonzhun*
> 
> thanks, but idk how to link it to my rigbuilder profile


Right at the top of the the header which does not move it says "RIGBUILDER". Click on it and build/enter your Rig.

Once there, all the way to the right at the top click on "Create Rig".


----------



## Brandonzhun

I created a rig thru rig builder but mine didn't show up like urs, like ur 5 cubed


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonzhun*
> 
> I created a rig thru rig builder but mine didn't show up like urs, like ur 5 cubed


Ah.... Sorry. Follow the steps in the link after the part when you have created your rig. ( _Once done click your "user name"!_ )

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## svictorcc

Hi everyone!
As some of you guys know, my Tt Core V1 build won the Guru3d Rig of the Month - August:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/guru3d-rig-of-the-month-august-2015,1.html

This is my Build Log here in OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548680/build-log-finished-akvo-core-v1-custom-watercooled

Guru3d is running a "Rig of the Year", and this build is competing, so, all i ask is your vote for my build (AUGUST):

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=405016

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hatate

Hi all, I really, really like this case and was planning on using it for a nas build. The only problem I've seen with it is the HDD mounts, 2x 3.5" and 2x 2.5".
I'm planning on using 4 3.5" drives and was wondering if it's possible to mod the mounting racks so 4 drives would fit. If not is there anywhere else that the extra two drives could go?


----------



## xardon

My Core V1 Gameing Station

KFA2 GTX 970 Gamer OC
Intel i5 2500k
Zalman 9700LED (10 years old







)
GA-Z77N-WIFI
8GB RAM


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatate*
> 
> Hi all, I really, really like this case and was planning on using it for a nas build. The only problem I've seen with it is the HDD mounts, 2x 3.5" and 2x 2.5".
> I'm planning on using 4 3.5" drives and was wondering if it's possible to mod the mounting racks so 4 drives would fit. If not is there anywhere else that the extra two drives could go?


Dang not much room to fit two others in there. The other side where the GPU goes has a space at the bottom where you could possibly stick two of them on their side. Not a lot of room unless you make some custom brackets to mount them somewhere else. You could technically take out the 200mm fan at the front installing one or two smaller ones and place them there.


----------



## Hatate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> Dang not much room to fit two others in there. The other side where the GPU goes has a space at the bottom where you could possibly stick two of them on their side. Not a lot of room unless you make some custom brackets to mount them somewhere else. You could technically take out the 200mm fan at the front installing one or two smaller ones and place them there.


How much space is there where the 2.5" drives go? I could make a custom bracket to fit 3.5" drives where the 2.5" drives go, but I don't know if a 3.5" drive would be too thick...


----------



## Brandonzhun

Maybe you can try a SFX power supply, a modular one, so you can get enough space for them to place under your power supply compartment

and hopefully you got few places for 1 or two 2.5" HDD


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonzhun*
> 
> Maybe you can try a SFX power supply, a modular one, so you can get enough space for them to place under your power supply compartment.......
> and hopefully you got few places for 1 or two 2.5" HDD


You know not a bad idea for more space. He would be able to fit 4 3.5 drives where the drives go like this possible strapped or bolted up laying on their sides. It never dawned on me about using an SFX PSU in place of a normal size ATX PSU. This is what I did to fit a better PSU into my first budget gaming rig. I have a picture of it up a couple of posts.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xardon*
> 
> My Core V1 Gameing Station
> 
> KFA2 GTX 970 Gamer OC
> Intel i5 2500k
> Zalman 9700LED (10 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> GA-Z77N-WIFI
> 8GB RAM


Nice rig, Zalman so close to the GPU!


----------



## nolive721

I have managed to somehow reduce my GFX card max temps around 70degC, which seems OK, by working on the GFX card fan,CPU fan and case Fan speed profiles combination ( Highly recommend the software called Speedfan for that purpose,what Gigabyte delivers with their Mobo and GFX card is actually really poor)

now next task on my PC is to find a away to accommodate the fitting of 3 single 3.5"hdd.I know the case is designed for 2 max but I have one in a hdd enclosure that I would like to integrate.

been checking quickly some builds on the thread but could not find such solution implemented. my idea would be to locate the 3rd one on the top window just above the front fan.

hot air raise but I assume there is enough flow provided by the 200mm front fan to avoid the hdd to be stressed due to high temp,I just need to figure out how to keep it in place considering its weight and also damp the vibration obviously.

I am also considering the option to modify the existing hdd bracketery in the case to get this 3rd one fitted.I have at the moment 2 single 3.5 hdds for my games and media files and 1 2.5 SSD where my 2 OS are running.

any comments,thought appreciated.

thanks in advance

olivier


----------



## nolive721

been thinking overnight about another option for locating this 3rd 3.5"hdd. I think the lower are for PSU and cable managment would be a good contender.
my PSU is just 150mm long so I could place the hdd behind it, sitting on the bottom case panel with some rubber pads against vibration and plug power/sata cables easily to the PSU and mobo.
Cable management would be affected but not that much. I think the 200mm front face position would bring some cool air to the hdd,still,so heat wont be a problem.

what you guys think?


----------



## Torvi

hey guys can i join club? ill supply photos saturday when i will get my gpu, whole build:

120mm Cooler Master SickleFlow Green LED Quiet Case Fan

8GB (2x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Jet Black, PC3-12800 (1600), Non-ECC, CAS 9-9-9-24, XMP, 1.50V

Creative HS-450 Headset Black with with Noise Cancelling Microphone

Microlab M700 2.1 Speaker System with Subwoofer 40W RMS Black

Intel Core i5 4590, LGA 1150, Haswell Refresh, Quad Core, 3.3GHz Base, 3.7GHz Turbo, 1150MHz GPU, 84W, CPU

24" Acer K242HLbd LED Monitor 1920x1080, 5ms, 250cd/m², D-Sub/DVI, Black

ASRock H97M PRO4, Intel H97, S1150, DDR3, PCIe 3.0 (x16), Quad CrossFireX, VGA/DVI/HDMI, Micro ATX

Thermaltake Core V21 micro-ATX Mesh Stackable Cube Computer Chassis with Window Panel, USB 3.0, 200mm Non-LED Fan

250GB SK hynix Canvas SL301, 2.5" SSD, SATA III - 6Gb/s, TLC Cell, Read 540MB/s, Write 470MB/s, 95k IOPS,

500W be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 8, 80 PLUS Wired, SLI/CrossFire, Dual Rail, 44A +12V, 1x120mm Silent Fan, ATX PSU

Nvidia GTX 970 4gb Palit reference cooler


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> been thinking overnight about another option for locating this 3rd 3.5"hdd. I think the lower are for PSU and cable managment would be a good contender.
> my PSU is just 150mm long so I could place the hdd behind it, sitting on the bottom case panel with some rubber pads against vibration and plug power/sata cables easily to the PSU and mobo.
> Cable management would be affected but not that much. I think the 200mm front face position would bring some cool air to the hdd,still,so heat wont be a problem.
> 
> what you guys think?


How about vertically next to the PSU under the GPU with the plugs facing the front of the case? I think there would be enough room there and it wouldn't interfere with cable management at all.


----------



## nolive721

I see what you mean
I am just worried about vibration and heat generated by the psu to the hdd.also the access for sata connection to the mobo might be tricky there

But i keep that one in mind when i open up the case this weekend


----------



## Torvi

stress testing on stock cpu cooler i5-4590 in my case with stock fan on front and additional fan as exhaust on rear top mount
currently im on 47th minute and going to turn off at 1hr stress test


----------



## maxime31

Hi guys,

Just created an account here and this is my first post; in a nutshell sorry I'm French but this is clearly the best place to talk about computers (I have been on this forum for few months already as a guest), and am in the process of upgrading a rig I built 5 years ago when I was still a student on a budget.

That build was mostly made of second hand pieces and delivered a great value for its price (case Silverstone SG05 for 75 pounds, i7 2600 for 160, a small GTX560 etc).
Anyways back in November I got myself a ASUS GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini[ , a small card that would easily fit in the SG05.

That purchase triggered a desire to generally improve my rig and after a lot a research i went ahead a bought a Suppressor F1 last week. I'm very happy about it apart from the fact that you cannot flip it at 90° to have the window on the side.
Here are current pictures, I built it quickly as I am actually waiting for a Corsair Rm550x , a couple of red led strips & SARA cables for, hopefully, a great look!



Fun fact, I was first going for a black & blue theme but read that the blue colour is high on the colours spectrum it actually keeps you awake, since the case sits in my room I then decided to go for red.
Now what bothers me is that the temperatures are pretty high in there as soon as I play any game really, my GPU is getting pretty hot and it feels that the hot air is not exhausted well from the case, the motherboard goes up to 60°c and even the front panel gets hot!

Here are all my components, I was wondering what do you think would be the best thing to do, keeping in mind that I am open to switch to a AIO watercooling (does that imply getting rid of the 20cm front fan?); my initial idea was to change my cpu heatsink for a vertical one since this case allows it, together with a push/pull that would exhaust more air outside of the case.
I am planning to change motherboard/cpu/ram in a year or two, so I don't want a solution that would become obsolete when that happens.

Scythe GentleTyphoon 120mm
Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler Heatsink
SSD CRUCIAL M4 64 GO SATA REVISION 3.0
Intel Core i7 2600
Motherboard Asrock H67M-ITX/HT
G.Skill Kit Extreme3 2 x 4 Go PC10600 Ripjaws CAS 9
ASUS GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini
Seagate 4TB/8GB Serial 3.5 SSHD
And finally the Thermaltake SUPPRESSOR F1

Looking forward to hear from you!


----------



## nolive721

bienvenue ca fait plaisir de voir des Francais ici...

if you could share bit more about the temps you are getting on the cpu and the gpu itself.how do you control fan speeds,which software?

your case is not the core v1 that is the center of this thread,the core v1 has open meshed front panel to push in cool air.

i have very different mobo/CPU/GPU and indeed using a thermaltake NIC31 cooler with 120mm fan helped so I dont reach the mobo temps you are suggesting

tiens nous au courant

olivier


----------



## maxime31

Thank you for your answer Olivier.

I don't really control the fans speed, had a try at the asus gpu tweak software (to downclock the GPU) but it's not very user friendly and won't save my custom settings. If i can't have something that won't let me add my settings once and have run automatically on startup I prefer not to bother.

Wasn't sure how to show you what's happening at a more granular level so I ran 3D Mark and took a screenshot of Open Hardware Monitor on my second screen while running Firestrike (got 9200 points).
Weird thing happened during the first run, I noticed that my front fan had stopped working, but it actually did not influence the results
.

Here is a screenshot:



More generally the system seems to run pretty hot at idle, it's 22°c in the room right now and I the CPU is at 44°c, GPU at 42 and motherboard 41°c I guess, those temps look weird to me 112/-25/41

Also I know this is a thread for the V1 but good luck finding anyone reviewing or even owning the F1!


----------



## morencyam

Download MSI afterburner. That'll allow you to set and save custom clock and fan speed profiles for the GPU.

Also, do you have 80mm fans installed on the rear exhaust? And how are the side panels oriented(where are the venter panels and the windowed panel)?

And I think the F1 is similar enough to the V1 to use the same thread. When I looked at it, the only difference I saw was the front panel. Everything else looked pretty much identical


----------



## maxime31

I installed MSI Afterburner, it was easy to set my parameters and now it uns automatically when I start my computer.
The GPU is downclocked a which hopefully will help a me a little bit to have a cooler and and more silent machine.

I would need a fan hub in order to add a 80mm fan, do you recommend it? As I said previsouly I was wondering if a change of heat sink would help.

When it comes to the side panels i left the default configuration with the window on the top


----------



## morencyam

I would get some 80mm in the back. It helped my case a lot. I also switched the side panels around so the window was on the right side and that vented panel on top. The vent sits right above the GPU which allows some extra heat dissipation. The combination of the rear fans and panel configuration, as well as a slight GPU under clock lowered max temp on my GPU from about 85c to about 70c. I think the CPU cooler is probably fine. I have a downward blowing style coooler as well and rear fans also seemed to help a little bit too


----------



## tprice112106

Hello everybody. I'm new to this site, PC building, and PC gaming. Console gamer since 1992. I am doing a lot of research before my first build but I have absolutely settled on the V1 as my case. I know I'm new but I'm not scared of attempting mods on my first build as I've had to do some fabricating for machines at work over the years. To the point (sorry), before get to purchasing anything (waiting on tax return) I would like to have as much of my build planned as possible. If anybody is willing to spend the time or share their info would you please give as many dimensions as you have or are willing to give? Right at this second one of the things I am currently interested in is trying to squeeze a 240 radiator in the case. Possibly with the ports on the outside of the case and the tubing looping back into the case. Thoughts? Either way I would like to unload ideas on paper while I'm forced to wait for the cash to set this case in my lap an form the final plans. Basically I'm impatient please help.


----------



## naruto8019

Hi guys, I'm building a system with this case starting from an ASUS Z170i Pro gaming and a SSD M.2 SM951 and I'm a little worried about temperatires that the ssd can reach under the motherboard.
How could I improve it?
Thanks for any suggestion!


----------



## maxime31

Hard to say tprice, have you had a look at what other owners have done?

Naruto, SSDs can handle heat so I wouldn't worry about that. The front 20cm fan will do the job and if you want to make sure you have enough airflow add one or two 8cm fan in the back. By the way hard drives rather go on the side, not below the motherboard.


----------



## tprice112106

Maxime, yes I have looked and there are some really cool ideas. I'm not completely set on the components for the build so my cooling needs are still up in the air a bit and I want to explore as many ideas as I can come up with. Do you by chance happen to know roughly how much space is left internally on top and bottom with a single 120mm rad mounted in the front? Could a tube res. be mounted horizontally above the rad and the pump below or could the res be mounted vertically next to the rad? Sorry I just have so many questions I cant answer until my very own v1 arrives. Thank you for the reply btw.


----------



## 7a6363

My first V1 build has a terrible DIY paint job, chintzy fasteners, cheap mismatched cooling and a bunch of other niggles. I've moved to a new country, got a new job. Time for some new PC parts.



Phase Zero:

Fresh black V1

2x Noctua NF-F12 Case Fans. I think with some careful modding, the V1 can mount dual 120MM intake fans. Not sure I've seen that in the thread yet.



Noctua NH-9US



Samsung 850 EVO 500GB



--
Excited for a full Noctua air-train. I already have dual AF-8PWM's for the rear.

Next build phase will include goodies like full custom sleeved cables.


----------



## xzibit81

Just changed from Raijintek Metis Case to the Thermaltake Core v1... 







Hardware:

Intel Core i7 - 6700k
Raijintek Triton 140mm with Noctua Indutrial 2000 PWM including black Chromax Rubbers
2 x BeQuite Silent Wings 2 PWM 80mm
ASUS z170i PRO Gaming
2 x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200MHZ
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB NVME
Super Flower Leadex Platinum 750W

Just needed to cut the tube a little bit to fit it well in this case.

Next to come is gtx 970 phoenix from gainward + Sleeved Cables

Cheers!


----------



## mistergopez

has anyone successfully modded the case to fit a msi 390?

which side did you start to thin out to make the hole bigger? I'm assuming the left (facing front fan) since we cannot cut the right because the 200m is there.

After cutting out the left wall, is it enough clearance to fit?


----------



## Wroy

@mistergopez sorry i did not try to fit it. I was at a small budget and wanted to be certain that i had a case where tha msi card would fit in. I bought a bitfenix phenom. Would love to hear if you try it though


----------



## amagyar

I am try to put it together my first gaming also a hackintosh build, and I got a Thermaltake Core V1 case, Below is my parts list, any of you have a similar system put it together?

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM

PNY CS1211 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSD7CS1211-240-RB

ARCTIC Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2, CPU Cooler - Intel & AMD, Multi-Directional Mount, 92mm PWM Fan

Gigabyte Ultra Durable GA-H97N Desktop Motherboard - Intel H97 Express Chipset - Socket H3 LGA-1150

Corsair CS Series, CS550M, 550 Watt (550W), 80+ Gold Certified

Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Cube Gaming Computer Case CA-1B8-00S1WN-00 $

I7 4790K cpu

Gigabyte GTX 750 TI

I still waiting for most of these to arrived, I hope I ordered a right parts, and everything will fit... Where can I get some help to put this together, the last pc I built was probably 5 years ago


----------



## morencyam

PC building really has really not changed much the last 5 years so you shouldn't have any problem with assembly. The biggest difference will most likely be UEFI instead of the old BIOS screens. It takes some getting used too if you've never used it before, but the few I've worked with have been pretty easy


----------



## halpo

should I go for this case or the raven zx02 (milo ml08) case for one I am taking traveling, durability, portability, temperatures compare?


----------



## 7a6363

Quote:


> should I go for this case or the raven zx02 (milo ml08) case for one I am taking traveling, durability, portability, temperatures compare?


Not sure its apples to oranges with the V1 and ML08 in this situation. Radically different forms. If you want portability there are ITX cases with carrying handles. Durability of the V1 is a non-issue with normal handling.


----------



## halpo

would it be an issue to get a non-modular standard PSU in this case? 180mm is max size, this one I am looking at is Dimension

145mm(L) x 150mm(W) x 86mm(H)
how about a noctua U9S air cooler? Is it realisitic to overclock in this case? I am not seeing much in the way of results/temperatures in this thread or elsewhere. Been spending many hours deciding between mini itx cases, leaning towards this one.


----------



## MrTony

Hello, new member here just signed up to be part of this club and ask for some advice on my build, at the minute I want to make dust covers for the 2 side ports of the case, mainly for the gpu, my question is will these 2 materials do a good job, my main worry is the foam will be restricting air flow to the gpu.

The foam to stop dust - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111895071431?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

The tape - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371017140813?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=640198133254&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Will these materials do a good job? I want it to be as tidy as possible.

My case currently contains a msi h81i motherboard, i3 4170 stock cooler, and a corsair vs 550

My upgrades in next 2 months - cpu USED - i5 4690 /i7 4770 /i7 4790 (NON K) which one I get depends on my budget
- gpu - NEW gigabyte gtx 960 oc 4gb / sapphire r9 380x nitro will gpus fit my case?
-psu - NEW evga suipernove 550w g2 modular psu - again will it fit
- cpu cooler - NEW cooler master seidon 120v, will it fit in front of the 200mm fan for a push pull setup?

I really love this case, even with my current psu the cable management is great with the help of some cable ties, so I would imagine the modular psu will be even better, and the thought of having a somewhat powerfull pc in such small factor is just cool! Also has anyone tried 2x artic f8 80mm pwm fans in the back of the pc for exhaust? Noise is a real issue for me so I'm asking are the f8s rev2 quiet? Or do I even need exhaust fans with this potential setup?

Thanks in advance for any help, I don't want to upload pictures until its completed but I can upload them if anyone wants a look at the build in its current state.


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTony*
> 
> Hello, new member here just signed up to be part of this club and ask for some advice on my build, at the minute I want to make dust covers for the 2 side ports of the case, mainly for the gpu, my question is will these 2 materials do a good job, my main worry is the foam will be restricting air flow to the gpu.
> 
> The foam to stop dust - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111895071431?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> The tape - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371017140813?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=640198133254&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Will these materials do a good job? I want it to be as tidy as possible.
> 
> My case currently contains a msi h81i motherboard, i3 4170 stock cooler, and a corsair vs 550
> 
> My upgrades in next 2 months - cpu USED - i5 4690 /i7 4770 /i7 4790 (NON K) which one I get depends on my budget
> - gpu - NEW gigabyte gtx 960 oc 4gb / sapphire r9 380x nitro will gpus fit my case?
> -psu - NEW evga suipernove 550w g2 modular psu - again will it fit
> - cpu cooler - NEW cooler master seidon 120v, will it fit in front of the 200mm fan for a push pull setup?
> 
> I really love this case, even with my current psu the cable management is great with the help of some cable ties, so I would imagine the modular psu will be even better, and the thought of having a somewhat powerfull pc in such small factor is just cool! Also has anyone tried 2x artic f8 80mm pwm fans in the back of the pc for exhaust? Noise is a real issue for me so I'm asking are the f8s rev2 quiet? Or do I even need exhaust fans with this potential setup?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, I don't want to upload pictures until its completed but I can upload them if anyone wants a look at the build in its current state.


For foam, I'm really suspect of this product, being in a heavy dust/cat's hair environment, and having my build on the floor, where the "beasts" are going often ...
I think it's gonna block air flows ...
I'm using what someone posted here (http://www.demcifilter.com/c3/Filters-for-your-computer.aspx) and they works wonders. Stop dust, hair, everything,
and don't compromise airflow AT ALL, which is a freaking achievement if you think about it ...

No idea for the tape, what it's gonna be used for ?


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> would it be an issue to get a non-modular standard PSU in this case? 180mm is max size, this one I am looking at is Dimension
> 
> 145mm(L) x 150mm(W) x 86mm(H)
> how about a noctua U9S air cooler? Is it realisitic to overclock in this case? I am not seeing much in the way of results/temperatures in this thread or elsewhere. Been spending many hours deciding between mini itx cases, leaning towards this one.


For non-modular PSU, unless you have a CPU from 5 years ago, I'd consider this as a terrible idea.

This case needs a modular PSU, in order to not block any airflow ...


----------



## MrTony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> For foam, I'm really suspect of this product, being in a heavy dust/cat's hair environment, and having my build on the floor, where the "beasts" are going often ...
> I think it's gonna block air flows ...
> I'm using what someone posted here (http://www.demcifilter.com/c3/Filters-for-your-computer.aspx) and they works wonders. Stop dust, hair, everything,
> and don't compromise airflow AT ALL, which is a freaking achievement if you think about it ...
> 
> No idea for the tape, what it's gonna be used for ?


Ah oko I will have a look at your link, the tape was for the foam, its magnetic so I thought it would stick the foam to the case a lot cleaner than some electrical tape or something, also it would leave any sticky residue. I think 1 sides adhesive so you stick that along the edges of the foam then the other magnetic side would simply attack to the side panel. Could be wrong, but I have seen I used in diy dust filters


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTony*
> 
> Ah oko I will have a look at your link, the tape was for the foam, its magnetic so I thought it would stick the foam to the case a lot cleaner than some electrical tape or something, also it would leave any sticky residue. I think 1 sides adhesive so you stick that along the edges of the foam then the other magnetic side would simply attack to the side panel. Could be wrong, but I have seen I used in diy dust filters


Well, I actually ordered 2 of those, from them, for my TT core V1, as my invoice states:

- 160mm x 240mm O/D Computer Dust Filter (http://www.demcifilter.com/p0092/160mm-x-240mm-OD-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx)

They protect the inner part of the case perfectly, with no cooling impact.

Sure, the shipping costs are huge, depending on your location, since they ship from South-Africa, but we're talking 17 USD shipping fees, out of 20 USD goods, to France, and who cares, if they're the only ones to have the right product ...

Get them !


----------



## pretorama

Hi Maxime31,
I'm waiting to receive the same case and the same gfx but I've noticed that there's not too much clearance from the PCIe female plug on the gtx to the top lid of the case. Did you had any problem pluging the PCIe 8 pin male connector on the GTX970 Mini? It's not that I'm concerned with the PCIe connector, the main issue is that I plan to had Aerocool WB on the gfx in a near future and I need to know how much space do I have above the gfx to install the WB water plugs. I'll use Alphacool's WB reference http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1570_Alphacool-NexXxoS-GPX---Nvidia-Geforce-GTX-970-M07---incl--backplate---black.html.

Hints are welcome from anyone who has done it before









PS: This will be my first build. Ever. It could have been a 70s Porsche 911 but I opted for the Mini ITX gaming rig, it's cheaper









Cheers to all.
Rui


----------



## pretorama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxime31*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just created an account here and this is my first post; in a nutshell sorry I'm French but this is clearly the best place to talk about computers (I have been on this forum for few months already as a guest), and am in the process of upgrading a rig I built 5 years ago when I was still a student on a budget.
> 
> That build was mostly made of second hand pieces and delivered a great value for its price (case Silverstone SG05 for 75 pounds, i7 2600 for 160, a small GTX560 etc).
> Anyways back in November I got myself a ASUS GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini[ , a small card that would easily fit in the SG05.
> 
> That purchase triggered a desire to generally improve my rig and after a lot a research i went ahead a bought a Suppressor F1 last week. I'm very happy about it apart from the fact that you cannot flip it at 90° to have the window on the side.
> Here are current pictures, I built it quickly as I am actually waiting for a Corsair Rm550x , a couple of red led strips & SARA cables for, hopefully, a great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, I was first going for a black & blue theme but read that the blue colour is high on the colours spectrum it actually keeps you awake, since the case sits in my room I then decided to go for red.
> Now what bothers me is that the temperatures are pretty high in there as soon as I play any game really, my GPU is getting pretty hot and it feels that the hot air is not exhausted well from the case, the motherboard goes up to 60°c and even the front panel gets hot!
> 
> Here are all my components, I was wondering what do you think would be the best thing to do, keeping in mind that I am open to switch to a AIO watercooling (does that imply getting rid of the 20cm front fan?); my initial idea was to change my cpu heatsink for a vertical one since this case allows it, together with a push/pull that would exhaust more air outside of the case.
> I am planning to change motherboard/cpu/ram in a year or two, so I don't want a solution that would become obsolete when that happens.
> 
> Scythe GentleTyphoon 120mm
> Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler Heatsink
> SSD CRUCIAL M4 64 GO SATA REVISION 3.0
> Intel Core i7 2600
> Motherboard Asrock H67M-ITX/HT
> G.Skill Kit Extreme3 2 x 4 Go PC10600 Ripjaws CAS 9
> ASUS GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini
> Seagate 4TB/8GB Serial 3.5 SSHD
> And finally the Thermaltake SUPPRESSOR F1
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you!


Hi Maxime31,
I'm waiting to receive the same case and the same gfx but I've noticed that there's not too much clearance from the PCIe female plug on the gtx to the top lid of the case. Did you had any problem pluging the PCIe 8 pin male connector on the GTX970 Mini? It's not that I'm concerned with the PCIe connector, the main issue is that I plan to had Aerocool WB on the gfx in a near future and I need to know how much space do I have above the gfx to install the WB water plugs. I'll use Alphacool's WB reference http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1570_Alphacool-NexXxoS-GPX---Nvidia-Geforce-GTX-970-M07---incl--backplate---black.html.

Hints are welcome from anyone who has done it before









PS: This will be my first build. Ever. It could have been a 70s Porsche 911 but I opted for the Mini ITX gaming rig, it's cheaper









Cheers to all.
Rui


----------



## maxime31

Hey Rui, there is more than enough space for the 8-Pin connection, I will try to take another picture tonight.

I wanted to add an AIO watercooling solution on the card but did not manage to find on, let us know how that goes!


----------



## pretorama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxime31*
> 
> Hey Rui, there is more than enough space for the 8-Pin connection, I will try to take another picture tonight.
> 
> I wanted to add an AIO watercooling solution on the card but did not manage to find on, let us know how that goes!


Maxime31,
Thank you for the prompt answer. The Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M07 might be the WB you're looking for, it's not AIO but with some more brain/hand work, it'll do the job. The problem is the clearance above it. I'm guessing the available space is about +/- 30mm, that's just a simple dimension stack up taking into account the height of the gfx 122mm and the position of the mobo (from the mobo standoffs to the top lid, there's about 156mm).

The one thing that I still miss is the relative position between WB and gfx...

Take your time and thank you


----------



## KingJust627

Hello everyone, just wanted to share my build and entice some intrigue...

Gigabyte Z170n Gaming 5 mini itx
6700K
GSkill TridentZ 3200mhz 16gig
PNY SSD (would have done m.2, but opted not to as it would have been a ***** to get to it).
EVGA 80GOLD 750w PSU semi modular (24pin power is integrated).
And for oohs ahhhs and ohhhs.... EVGA 980 ti k|ingp|n...
Complete custom water cooling setup...
Some bling, some custom work, some sleeving...

Stay tuned!!


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingJust627*
> 
> Hello everyone, just wanted to share my build and entice some intrigue...
> 
> Gigabyte Z170n Gaming 5 mini itx
> 6700K
> GSkill TridentZ 3200mhz 16gig
> PNY SSD (would have done m.2, but opted not to as it would have been a ***** to get to it).
> EVGA 80GOLD 750w PSU semi modular (24pin power is integrated).
> And for oohs ahhhs and ohhhs.... EVGA 980 ti k|ingp|n...
> Complete custom water cooling setup...
> Some bling, some custom work, some sleeving...
> 
> Stay tuned!!


Hey there,

Looks like a hell of kit, here ! Looking forward to what it looks like.

One comment: although you've not stated it, and since it is a Core V1 dedicated thread, I'm assuming a Core V1 build.
If this is the case, you may want to reconsider going semi-modular only, vs. modular. It can be usefull to unplug, PSU-side,
in order to have more ease to plug big connectors on the MB. You know, the ATX ones that are often hard to plug without
bending the MB too much under the pressure.

I had a hell of a time with mine, and that was a fully modular PSU ! Can't imagine how **** it would have been in semi-mod land ...


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Looks like a hell of kit, here ! Looking forward to what it looks like.
> 
> One comment: although you've not stated it, and since it is a Core V1 dedicated thread, I'm assuming a Core V1 build.
> If this is the case, you may want to reconsider going semi-modular only, vs. modular. It can be usefull to unplug, PSU-side,
> in order to have more ease to plug big connectors on the MB. You know, the ATX ones that are often hard to plug without
> bending the MB too much under the pressure.
> 
> I had a hell of a time with mine, and that was a fully modular PSU ! Can't imagine how **** it would have been in semi-mod land ...


Yes, core v1 mini... And i've thought long and hard about the PSU before pulling the trigger because the first thing I bought was the case, and envisioned the build around that case. And while you bring up a solid point, looking at my PSU and going damn, I should have went full modular LOL, i'm going to be cutting, shortening, then "sleeving" the current 24pin wiring. After dry fitting, all I need is a 6-8 inc 24pin cable. Hell I thought about desoldering the male connector on the mother board to opt for a 90 degree connector for ease of use, but I didn't because it will hide the pretty sleeving I have for it... LOL. I didn't want to buy another PSU, and i'm very competent in my eletrical/soldering ability. So i'm also making the "3" 8pin needed for the CPU power and the KingPin card power and "1" 6pin connecter for the KingPin also to length so that it's made for the case at hand, and nothing else. So while i'm biting the bullet for not going fully modular, I think I will be ok... but we shall see







!!

The theme colors are matte black, black chrome, red, and carbon fiber... my water cooling routing will be nothing you have ever scene. I know i'm hyping this up a bit, but being that I should have gone to art college instead of the Marines, i'm treating this like a piece of art instead of just a build. I'll start posting part pics here soon...

Thanks everyone, can't wait to start building/sharing... havn't got all of my parts just yet... miscellaneous parts still floating around our delivery system, LOL!


----------



## maxime31

Hey there, a small update regarding the GTX970 Mini in the Suppressor F1, here are the pictures:


----------



## Mauzel

So quick question, how do you fit in 4 drives into the drive bays? Whenever I try to fit the 2.5" in the back of the drive bay as indicated, it seem to not allow me to be able to screw the drive bay back onto the original attachment; given how the stands on the other side of the screws is oriented.


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mauzel*
> 
> So quick question, how do you fit in 4 drives into the drive bays? Whenever I try to fit the 2.5" in the back of the drive bay as indicated, it seem to not allow me to be able to screw the drive bay back onto the original attachment; given how the stands on the other side of the screws is oriented.


So the SSD provisioning on the two bracks should have holes on the main plate. If not you can drill some in the dimensions of SSD's.


----------



## KingJust627

Powerbutton switch panel eye candy.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingJust627*
> 
> Powerbutton switch panel eye candy.


Did you have to modify the hole size for the Power button at all? I have one of those switches left over from an old build that I think would look nice


----------



## KingJust627

19mm switch should slide right through. 22mm switch you will have to dremel out material. Good luck, and yes these switch look a hell of s lot better then factory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Did you have to modify the hole size for the Power button at all? I have one of those switches left over from an old build that I think would look nice


----------



## halpo

has anyone tried to take a core V1 in carry on luggage? would it fit in a max-size carry on bag? (I think 45 liter compact bags are max size)


----------



## Mauzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingJust627*
> 
> So the SSD provisioning on the two bracks should have holes on the main plate. If not you can drill some in the dimensions of SSD's.


It have 2 holes for screws on one side, but the other side have weird pertrusions that doesnt let the drive sit flatly on the back, which doesnt allow the back drive to clear enough space for the drive bay to be screwed on. I can leave the drive bay unsecured, but it wont allow me to fit 2x 3.5 with 2x 2.5, only 4x 2.5". I am just curious whether there is something im missing here.


----------



## Kreuzer

What's up guys,

I had spared parts laying around so I decided to put it together.

And it has begun ...


----------



## keekoww

Hey guys. I'm new here. I just want to share my Suppressor F1 with a Deepcool Gammaxx 300. PCpartpicker doesn't show it as a compatible CPU Cooler even though the height of this cooler is 135.7mm NOT 141mm(which they claim in reviews). I wanted to share this just in case you're looking for a budget CPU Cooler for your Core V1 or Suppressor F1.

There's still a 4-5mm clearance with the top panel attached.


----------



## NBH2016

Hi all

I am planning on building my first PC and I have picked out the components below:

Corsair 16GB DDR4 Vengeance LPX 3000MHz
Asus Z170I Pro Gaming motherboard
EVGA 650w G2 Gold power supply
Noctua NH-C14S CPU Cooler - 140mm
Windows 10 Home USB pen drive retail
Samsung SM951 256gb NVME M.2 SSD
Intel i7 6700k CPU
Thermaltake Suppressor F1 case

I am pretty happy with most of it apart from the CPU cooler. I can't decide between the Noctua NH-C14S top down style cooler or the Noctua NH-U9S tower style cooler. There are no fans in the top of the case so would a top down cooler work well with the airflow through the case from the 200mm fan?

The price of the NH-C14S is about £80 and for that I could buy a Corsair H80i GT AIO watercooler but I'm not sure about watercooling (pump noise, risk of leaks etc). The NH-U9S is about £43 so quite a big difference.

I won't really be overclocking my PC straight away but it would be nice to have the option in the future without changing cooler.

What do you guys think? Would the C14S work ok with the airflow, is the U9S sufficient or for £80 would you just get a water cooler instead of an air cooler?


----------



## halpo

could this case fit in carry on luggage ? I know the Fractal Design node 304 fits, just barely, but this has different dimensions, although they seem to be roughly the same size. FD304 specifications are: Case dimensions (W x H x D): 250 x 210 x 374 mm Case volume: 19.5 Liters Net weight: 4.9 kg. I am trying to decide between these two cases, need one I can carry on.


----------



## revanchrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keekoww*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm new here. I just want to share my Suppressor F1 with a Deepcool Gammaxx 300. PCpartpicker doesn't show it as a compatible CPU Cooler even though the height of this cooler is 135.7mm NOT 141mm(which they claim in reviews). I wanted to share this just in case you're looking for a budget CPU Cooler for your Core V1 or Suppressor F1.
> 
> There's still a 4-5mm clearance with the top panel attached.


Although the official stats from Thermaltake is that Core V1 has maximum clearance of 140mm, but in reality it is 150mm. Any cooler with max height below 149mm will fits.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revanchrist*
> 
> Although the official stats from Thermaltake is that Core V1 has maximum clearance of 140mm, but in reality it is 150mm. Any cooler with max height below 149mm will fits.


That is good to know, it means the Noctua NH-C14S should fit even with the fan on top (overall height 142mm) if RAM clearance becomes an issue .

It bugs me a bit that the case isn't just a touch taller. The higher end Noctua tower coolers are an overall height of 160-165mm. If they made the case literally 20mm taller then we would be able to squeeze these in and it would open up a lot more choice for air coolers. The biggest tower cooler for this case that I have found uses a 92mm fan, after that you have to look to top down cooling or water cooling.


----------



## xzibit81

Just changed the tubes, the liquid and the paste.
I also added a led stripe (bitfenix alchemy 2.0)
New Stuff:
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT
EKWB Ekoolant Evo Premix
Coolermaster Mastergel Maker


----------



## nolive721

hello

i mentioned sometime ago that I was not happy with my gfx card temps under mid to heavy gaming,reaching 80degC and close to max fan speed(4,000rpm).not only he noise but also the lifespan of the card itself being pushed at this kind of temps.

its a Gigabyte 750ti model natively slightly overclocked and which had not great review about colling design (heatsink and fan) so I would say my fault,not the V1 case design


but I am thinking to improve the situation and I have 2 Options in mind (low cost ones)

Option1

adding 2 arctic f8 fans at the back of the case to get a proper push pull flow
I am using the same cpu cooler than level32 thread poster here with the original 200mm front fan



Option 2

modding the card with either adding another fan on top of the existing one (silly?) or completely removing this tiny fan from the card and replace it with a larger diameter one

what do you guys reckon about the merit of these 2 options

Option1 is super easy to implement but I am not convinced it will ahve a great effect on GPU temps more on the CPU I believe,but correct me if I am wrong

Option2 is more of a DIY job but not that difficult to achieve when time permits over the week-end and I feel it would have more cooling effect

again,appreciate your views

PS this is crazy how this case push you to think mods and stuff,really great design and fantastic bang for your bucks over here in Japan vs the competition!


----------



## Kreuzer

Bored waiting for parts ... wrapped it in carbon fiber vinyl ... and found 2" sata cables ...


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mauzel*
> 
> It have 2 holes for screws on one side, but the other side have weird pertrusions that doesnt let the drive sit flatly on the back, which doesnt allow the back drive to clear enough space for the drive bay to be screwed on. I can leave the drive bay unsecured, but it wont allow me to fit 2x 3.5 with 2x 2.5, only 4x 2.5". I am just curious whether there is something im missing here.


Send a pic of what you are refering to. If I get what you are saying, you might need longer screws and spacers...


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Bored waiting for parts ... wrapped it in carbon fiber vinyl ... and found 2" sata cables ...


Love the carbon fiber wrap. What is that controller for in place where the drive is supposed to be?


----------



## KingJust627

Custom etched plate for the BitsPower Water block for the KingPin 980 Ti card. First time ever doing this so i'm pretty stoked about the results!!!!


----------



## Raxusmaxus

Hi Guys,
I am considering the Freezer Extreme as my CPU cooler (Link:https://www.arctic.ac/ch_en/freezer-xtreme-rev-2.html)
Is it compatible with a ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming Motherboard ? (Link:https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170I-PRO-GAMING/)

Thanks
Raxusmaxus


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingJust627*
> 
> Love the carbon fiber wrap. What is that controller for in place where the drive is supposed to be?


It's a 4 channel fan controller.










Bored again ... 503 holes and 1 X-Acto knife ...


----------



## mudblood72

Finally installed a cooler that i like in this case and with great performance and cheap. I previouisly had the Hyper 212 Plus installed which was a little tall. The TX4 fits nicely. I don't know why I didn't do this earlier. I hope to get a decent gpu and a better psu in this soon and then have some more fun with this instead of this just being my movie pc...


----------



## mudblood72

This is AWESOME!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Bored waiting for parts ... wrapped it in carbon fiber vinyl ... and found 2" sata cables ...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Bored again ... 503 holes and 1 X-Acto knife ...


Now that's dedication. I'm normally not a fan of vinyl wrap, but I must say, it really looks good here. Nicely done


----------



## revanchrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> Finally installed a cooler that i like in this case and with great performance and cheap. I previouisly had the Hyper 212 Plus installed which was a little tall. The TX4 fits nicely. I don't know why I didn't do this earlier. I hope to get a decent gpu and a better psu in this soon and then have some more fun with this instead of this just being my movie pc...


I take it you meant TX3 right? Coz T4 certainly doesn't fit while there's no such model call TX4. The image you provide does resemble a TX3.


----------



## Kreuzer

Bored test fitting LEDs ...


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> It's a 4 channel fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored again ... 503 holes and 1 X-Acto knife ...


Nice! Hahaha, that must have been hell... but well worth the pay off. I will post a pic of the modified waterblock plate for the kingpin card when I get home tonight. Nice fan controller setup!! Wish it had a com port input for pc based controls.


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxusmaxus*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I am considering the Freezer Extreme as my CPU cooler (Link:https://www.arctic.ac/ch_en/freezer-xtreme-rev-2.html)
> Is it compatible with a ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming Motherboard ? (Link:https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170I-PRO-GAMING/)
> 
> Thanks
> Raxusmaxus


So if you are going Z170... then you have an lga 115x cpu no? Website states "_*The Freezer Xtreme is compatible with AMD Sockets FM2, FM1, AM3+, AM3, AM2+, AM2, 939, 754; Intel Sockets 1366, 1156, 1155, 775.*_" I remember reading that the 1155/1150 were pretty identical with 1151. I would email the vendor to be sure...


----------



## KingJust627

More parts modded...


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingJust627*
> 
> More parts modded...


That looks cool, do you have pictures of the finished project?


----------



## Kreuzer

SSD and fan controller wrapped in carbon fiber ...


















DIY - Dust filter ...


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> That looks cool, do you have pictures of the finished project?


Not yet... that's just video card done. Etching it was scary but pretty cool to say the least. Bought a desktop vinyl cutter to cut the design for the etching part. I'm currently rightin the middle of putting together my motherboard/cpu/water block. Will post those pics when done. Have so much more to go...


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingJust627*
> 
> Not yet... that's just video card done. Etching it was scary but pretty cool to say the least. Bought a desktop vinyl cutter to cut the design for the etching part. I'm currently rightin the middle of putting together my motherboard/cpu/water block. Will post those pics when done. Have so much more to go...


Here you go, more eye candy!


----------



## KingJust627

Case mod updates...


----------



## KingJust627

Case modding update... uniform vents for either negative or positive pressure inside the case. Aesthetically pleasing to say the least!!


----------



## KingJust627

Carbon fiber wrapped motherboard tray...


----------



## AtomicB

hello everybody

i have plans to buy this case but i want to put rbg lightning on the bottom to make a cool effect

any suggestions or advices?


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicB*
> 
> hello everybody
> 
> i have plans to buy this case but i want to put rbg lightning on the bottom to make a cool effect
> 
> any suggestions or advices?


I have this... But will be going with something even better. But if you want a plug and play solution, well here you go.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00NLY9YT0/ref=mp_s_a_1_46?qid=1457411872&sr=8-46&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=led+rgb+controller


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicB*
> 
> hello everybody
> 
> i have plans to buy this case but i want to put rbg lightning on the bottom to make a cool effect
> 
> any suggestions or advices?


Is this what you looking for?






Below is my LED setup from my other build.


----------



## Garethrn

Hi all,

I'm just starting my own build and just wanted to say thanks to everyone for inspiring me and giving me lots of good ideas.


----------



## Garethrn

My build so far.


----------



## KingJust627

Nice looking build!!


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethrn*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just starting my own build and just wanted to say thanks to everyone for inspiring me and giving me lots of good ideas.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## AtomicB

yeah, something like on the video


----------



## AtomicB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Is this what you looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my LED setup from my other build.


yeah, something like the video but i don't know how to route the leds into the bottom


----------



## MagmaRules

Hi there,

I have just completed my build. The parts: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/JLTZkL

Overall I'm happy with the build. While playing light games its completely silent.

When the GPU usage goes up the fans get very loud =(. I game with a steelseries 9h headset and still hear the noise.

Edit: Turns out that if I manually set the fans to 50% I get the same temps and its pretty quiet.

Temperatures:
Idle:
CPU: 20-25
GPU: 30-40

Heavy load:
CPU: 30-40
GPU: 75-80






Need to do some work in cable management =)


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagmaRules*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have just completed my build. The parts: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/JLTZkL
> 
> Overall I'm happy with the build. While playing light games its completely silent.
> 
> When the GPU usage goes up the fans get very loud =(. I game with a steelseries 9h headset and still hear the noise.
> 
> Temperatures:
> Idle:
> CPU: 20-25
> GPU: 30-40
> 
> Heavy load:
> CPU: 30-40
> GPU: 75-80
> 
> Will post some photos ASAP. Nothing special visually =)


Sounds like watercooling is in your future!!! LOL Nice list of parts!!


----------



## KingJust627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicB*
> 
> yeah, something like the video but i don't know how to route the leds into the bottom


You will have to do some cutting/fabbing for wire management of those leds.


----------



## nolive721

@magmarules

i will post tomorrow a picture of my internal case to show what I did to reduce my gpu temps.i had somehow the same level at idle and on heavy gaming than you and the addition of 1 single 80mm in front of the grafix card has reduced my temps dramatically:thumb: as well as the noise level


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicB*
> 
> yeah, something like the video but i don't know how to route the leds into the bottom


There are so many ways to run LEDs ... below are some ideas and for external usage I would recommend waterproof LEDs.











Also I have Avexir LED rams ...


----------



## EazyAli

Hi,

New guy here. I'm working on my build right now.
Parts list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/tLvwTW

I like to do a build like this once every couple of years. I plan on using this as kind of a MCPC/Gaming rig.

Video card hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## nolive721

Hello all

been building my rig end last year but was somehow worried with the temps i was reaching on my gpu while mid to heaving gaming, easily reaching 80degC which I didnt want to continue on the long term since I was planning to further OC the card

I had some thoughts and options in mind as I mentioned earlier in this thread but ended up with the solution as seen on the pics I am attaching

with 1 fan pushing cool air on the side of the card, now gpu temps seldom reach 70degC:thumb:and this is with a further 15% OC







this 750Ti has to be one of the best low end cards ever

the additional fan at the rear of the case makes my rig having a decent push/pull air flow, my G3258 pentium is OCed at 4.6Ghz and CPU temps never exceed 65degC which I believe is really a good result considering the low cost of teh air coolers I have in my case

aesthetic wise, would have to find a solution to change the arctic fans cables colors because the combination black/red/yellow is not really a nice to see


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> been building my rig end last year but was somehow worried with the temps i was reaching on my gpu while mid to heaving gaming, easily reaching 80degC which I didnt want to continue on the long term since I was planning to further OC the card
> 
> I had some thoughts and options in mind as I mentioned earlier in this thread but ended up with the solution as seen on the pics I am attaching
> 
> with 1 fan pushing cool air on the side of the card, now gpu temps seldom reach 70degC:thumb:and this is with a further 15% OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 750Ti has to be one of the best low end cards ever
> 
> the additional fan at the rear of the case makes my rig having a decent push/pull air flow, my G3258 pentium is OCed at 4.6Ghz and CPU temps never exceed 65degC which I believe is really a good result considering the low cost of teh air coolers I have in my case
> 
> aesthetic wise, would have to find a solution to change the arctic fans cables colors because the combination black/red/yellow is not really a nice to see


I had GPU temp issues as well. What I did was move the right vented side panel to the top of the case and the windowed panel to the right side of the case. I also had both t80mm fans installed as exhaust. It actually helps very well


----------



## nolive721

i am with you here with hot air raising obviously it would further help but I would lose the possibility to look easily at the internals considering the case position on my desk so call it a trade off but I am pretty happy with it

i just noticed you have the same mobo than me,how do you control the rear case fans speed then? I am using now speedfan and both 80mm are daisy chained with the front 200mm fan being part of the case,via a PWM splitter plugged in the Sys Fan header on the mobo.

I was hoping speedfan would give me the possibility to control the 2 80mm fans separetly but actually no,its 100% linked to the case fan behavior


----------



## nolive721

wow looking at the pics I posted earlier on today made me realize the dust which had accumulated on the front cover i was always under the impression the dust cover was not easily serviceable
but on the front shield there are few metallic clips you just bend to take the shield and back plastic cover apart and voila you can get the dust cover,clean and put it backmy god feeling bit dumb right now







but really this case cant stop amazing me,best value for money I could get for a mini itx here in Japan:thumb:


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> i am with you here with hot air raising obviously it would further help but I would lose the possibility to look easily at the internals considering the case position on my desk so call it a trade off but I am pretty happy with it
> 
> i just noticed you have the same mobo than me,how do you control the rear case fans speed then? I am using now speedfan and both 80mm are daisy chained with the front 200mm fan being part of the case,via a PWM splitter plugged in the Sys Fan header on the mobo.
> 
> I was hoping speedfan would give me the possibility to control the 2 80mm fans separetly but actually no,its 100% linked to the case fan behavior


I just used fixed 7v adapters


----------



## nolive721

thanks
any chance to share a link or pic of the way you implemented the device since I cant see anything from your signature.bare in mind I am in japan so not easy for me to look for exotic device


----------



## morencyam

http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-Adapter-Converts-voltage-Sleeving/dp/B00943Q4C2


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks
> any chance to share a link or pic of the way you implemented the device since I cant see anything from your signature.bare in mind I am in japan so not easy for me to look for exotic device


You can purchase cheap 7V molex adapters like this on eBay.

Or you can your own pretty easily: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/137

Most power supplies won't have an issue with the line swap since (most) fans draw little current.

Or you can go the inline resistor cable.

Or you can make your own resistor cable: http://pcbheaven.com/circuitpages/A_Simple_Way_To_Reduce_A_DC_Fan_Speed/


----------



## Kreuzer

Bored ... decide to run my new led setup and test it.


----------



## nolive721

thanks morencyam and microcat but i am afraid maybe I didnt explain enough what I wanted to achieve or I need more education about fan controls

my current situation

I control all my case fans via software Speedfan through PWM with Temp input from the mobo and Voltage output to manage teh fans speed

My CPU fan (the thermaltake NIC31) is linked to CPU temps

My SYS FAN (the case 200mm) is linked to both GPU and CPU temps

The 2 arctic F8 fan (rear case and the one placed side of the Grafix card) are daisy chained to the SYS FAN header via a PWM splitter

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00IP25S1G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I can not for the sake of it having the control of the 2 F8 fans separetely from the SYS fan, the software doesnt give me the possibility to add 2 specific PWM controls to achieve that,they just follow the SYS fan behavior in terms of speed

its not that they are loud,its just that I would like,in particular, to control their behavior as side Grafix card fan controlled by GPU temp and rear case fan controlled by CPU temp

so to cool my GPU will be the grafix card built in fan + 1 arctic F8 fan located on the side of the card (see again my pics)

to cool my CPU,and mobo, the CPU cooler NIC31 fan,the front case 200mm fan and the rear case F8 fan

I am starting to think that my only realistic option is actually to go with a proper fan controller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5inch-PC-HDD-CPU-4-Channel-Fan-Speed-Controller-Led-Cooling-Front-Panel-BE/121834384479?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D35851%26meid%3Db91b55702c344086b9867953122561e6%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D23%26sd%3D111569354775

but if you could comment more about the benefit (and how to)of the option you are suggesting,I appreciate:thumb:

thanks in advance

olivier


----------



## MicroCat

Thanks for the explanation Oliver. Seems you need a fancy 4pin PWM controller do accomplish what you want. The controller you linked is a 3pin manual control unit. So a step down from your current config.

I would suggest either investigating an Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT USB Fan Controller which is pricey, but probably the most complete option.

Or...

You could make a splitter for the GPU fan header and connect the side F8 to it, so it is controlled by GPU temps. Then use a PWM splitter on the CPU header to daisy-chain the other PWM fans, linked to CPU temps.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Oliver. Seems you need a fancy 4pin PWM controller do accomplish what you want. The controller you linked is a 3pin manual control unit. So a step down from your current config.
> 
> I would suggest either investigating an Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT USB Fan Controller which is pricey, but probably the most complete option.
> 
> Or...
> 
> You could make a splitter for the GPU fan header and connect the side F8 to it, so it is controlled by GPU temps. Then use a PWM splitter on the CPU header to daisy-chain the other PWM fans, linked to CPU temps.


Looks nice but Ouh la la $$$$









I would suggest either investigating an Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT USB Fan Controller which is pricey, but probably the most complete option.

you are spot on with that one below







just need some more time with DIY before crazy hot Japanese summer arrives









You could make a splitter for the GPU fan header and connect the side F8 to it, so it is controlled by GPU temps. Then use a PWM splitter on the CPU header to daisy-chain the other PWM fans, linked to CPU temps

tahnsk again for the quick feedback,much appreciated


----------



## nolive721

I hope I am not contaminating this thread with cooling and fan controls consideration









all of sudden,you might have brought another idea in my head

the grafix card is a low profile one with power from the mobo,not the PSU,and that could be one reason why Speefan list the GPU temp in the readings so why not doing this

CPU,and mobo, cooling

CPU cooler,rear case F8 and Front case fan daisy chained with the PWM splitter I am using already today and the header pluged in the CPU header on the mobo. all fans speeds controlled by CPU temp

GPU cooling

just connect the side F8 fan to SYS FAN header and control it via GPU temp

am I being crazy here?


----------



## MicroCat

Or you could skip the DIY part (but why would you?) and get a pre-made gpu pwm fan splitter: http://www.moddiy.com/products/5%252dPin-VGA-PWM-Mini-PH-Connector-to-Dual-PWM-4%252dPin-Fan-Cable-Splitter.html
or: http://www.moddiy.com/products/Mini-4%252dPin-GPU-%28Female%29-to-Mini-4%252dPin-GPU-%28Male%29-%7B47%7D-4%252dPin-Fan-%28Male%29-Cable-Splitter.html

Or use a GeLid GPU fan adapter and use a normal PWM splitter and replace the stock fans on your gpu with 2 AC 92mm models...Stock gpu fans are kinda meh.


----------



## m477b3ast

Hi,

Have this case running a mild setup (Pentium K G3258 overclocked to 4.5ghz and MSI GTX 970) and want to put in a Intel I7 6700k and an EVGA 980ti setup. Want to overclock them both too.

I really want to watercool and have seen a build where he had a thick Aerocool 140mm radiator at the front , cooled in a push configuration and he was using an AIO cooler modified to include the GPU in the loop. Temps were 50ish loaded which is good but that was standard clocks.

I was planning on doing something similar but instead of an AIO, i would use a proper CPU block and then mount a res/pump combo at the back of the case, where the 80mm fan holes are. Just worried that if i did this, there is no cool air coming in to the case and no hot air being exhausted.

Do you think i would be better mounting the res/pump on the outside of the case at the front, putting a 200mm fan to cool the 140mm radiator, which would have the extra 60mm around the radiator to push cool air in the case and then put 2x80mm fans at the back to exhaust?

Any help really appreciated.

Matt


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have this case running a mild setup (Pentium K G3258 overclocked to 4.5ghz and MSI GTX 970) and want to put in a Intel I7 6700k and an EVGA 980ti setup. Want to overclock them both too.
> 
> I really want to watercool and have seen a build where he had a thick Aerocool 140mm radiator at the front , cooled in a push configuration and he was using an AIO cooler modified to include the GPU in the loop. Temps were 50ish loaded which is good but that was standard clocks.
> 
> I was planning on doing something similar but instead of an AIO, i would use a proper CPU block and then mount a res/pump combo at the back of the case, where the 80mm fan holes are. Just worried that if i did this, there is no cool air coming in to the case and no hot air being exhausted.
> 
> Do you think i would be better mounting the res/pump on the outside of the case at the front, putting a 200mm fan to cool the 140mm radiator, which would have the extra 60mm around the radiator to push cool air in the case and then put 2x80mm fans at the back to exhaust?
> 
> Any help really appreciated.
> 
> Matt


Hi there,

Really ambitious build, here, which is kinda my target evolution for within 1 or 2 years on the core V1.

I think you have 2 options:
- internal pump, on the inside right plate of the Core V1. Warning: this is gonna be tight and totally depends on your EXACT kit list
- external pump on the external right plate or behind of the far right to avoid blocking air flow from the 2 fans. This would require drilling the right plate, I think, to pass the tubes

What I would do for such a build, since more than anyone else here, you're gonna have to measure to mm precision everything: buy the case + mobo/PSU/CPU/HDD/GPU, assemble all, then buy the cooling by measuring inside the case.
Alternatively, since this sucks, I'm sure many folks, me first, will be more than happy to dig into their rig with a ruler.

PS: yeah, totally agree with liquid cooling on such gear.


----------



## m477b3ast

I've just seen Alphacool do a 40mm triple radiator. I suppose i could mount that on the back (the 80mm wont fit) and then mount the 140mm thick radiator on the front. So would go Pump/Res>Front Rad>GPU>Back 40mm Rad>CPU>Pump/Res

Something like this, which i hope will work. Thinking that the front 200mm will offer some cool air past the front rad to cool the vrm of the board and the 3x40mm fans on the back rad can act as an exhaust fan.



Matt


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> I've just seen Alphacool do a 40mm triple radiator. I suppose i could mount that on the back (the 80mm wont fit) and then mount the 140mm thick radiator on the front. So would go Pump/Res>Front Rad>GPU>Back 40mm Rad>CPU>Pump/Res
> 
> Something like this, which i hope will work. Thinking that the front 200mm will offer some cool air past the front rad to cool the vrm of the board and the 3x40mm fans on the back rad can act as an exhaust fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Well, assuming you're speaking of the ST30 and XT45, those things are 400mm LX124mmm l, so there's no way to fit them rearside. And even so, the 2X80 mm rad would only cover a tiny surface of the rad, so that would be useless.
By the way, from what I've read here and there on GPU+CPU cooling, most of the people, except maybe on full ATX cases, are going one rad with a RAD->GPU->CPU or rad->CPU->GPU. One told me the order is irrelevant, as it is the flow of water + the ability of the rad/air flow to extract heat quickly which matters.

So, for your build, I'd choose one of those two:
1- front rad (internal), one of the 2 above loops, and either a front->rear air flow (I'm using this) or a rear->front air flow
2- rear rad (external obviously) with maximum surface covered by the 2 rear fans. Of course air flow will be front->rear

Note: for option 2 above, I've just measured my populated case. You can't go past 180mm L X 90mm without either blocking your GPU ports or going past the case extremities. But the good news is you're not limited by thickness. At contrary, for option 1 which I'm using with a Corsair H90, I had a look, and it seem the H90 l X L (140 mm x 170 mm x 27 mm) is the max that can fit. But you can fit something thicker, I think a good 15 mm thicker would fit. So your limitation for a front rad would be 140 mm l X 170 mm L X 42 mm H).

Woa, what an email. So judging from the dimension I'm seeing above, you'd be very much more less efficient with option 2. End of the day, by all means go option 1 with a rad as big as possible within the limits.
Post here whenever you have a candidate, I can crack mine open to see if cables would not be too contrained in a final build.

BTW, for cables reason, how many disks do you intend ? The V1 can have up to 4 ...


----------



## m477b3ast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Well, assuming you're speaking of the ST30 and XT45, those things are 400mm LX124mmm l, so there's no way to fit them rearside. And even so, the 2X80 mm rad would only cover a tiny surface of the rad, so that would be useless.
> By the way, from what I've read here and there on GPU+CPU cooling, most of the people, except maybe on full ATX cases, are going one rad with a RAD->GPU->CPU or rad->CPU->GPU. One told me the order is irrelevant, as it is the flow of water + the ability of the rad/air flow to extract heat quickly which matters.
> 
> So, for your build, I'd choose one of those two:
> 1- front rad (internal), one of the 2 above loops, and either a front->rear air flow (I'm using this) or a rear->front air flow
> 2- rear rad (external obviously) with maximum surface covered by the 2 rear fans. Of course air flow will be front->rear
> 
> Note: for option 2 above, I've just measured my populated case. You can't go past 180mm L X 90mm without either blocking your GPU ports or going past the case extremities. But the good news is you're not limited by thickness. At contrary, for option 1 which I'm using with a Corsair H90, I had a look, and it seem the H90 l X L (140 mm x 170 mm x 27 mm) is the max that can fit. But you can fit something thicker, I think a good 15 mm thicker would fit. So your limitation for a front rad would be 140 mm l X 170 mm L X 42 mm H).
> 
> Woa, what an email. So judging from the dimension I'm seeing above, you'd be very much more less efficient with option 2. End of the day, by all means go option 1 with a rad as big as possible within the limits.
> Post here whenever you have a candidate, I can crack mine open to see if cables would not be too contrained in a final build.
> 
> BTW, for cables reason, how many disks do you intend ? The V1 can have up to 4 ...


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I mean the xt45 40mm triple radiator which will fit at the back, just measured. Its this one..

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-40mm-triple?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=COSwlqr3wssCFVIaGwodb2wIHA

Matt


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I mean the xt45 40mm triple radiator which will fit at the back, just measured. Its this one..
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-40mm-triple?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=COSwlqr3wssCFVIaGwodb2wIHA
> 
> Matt


Hmm, very weird. We're talking of the same ref but apparently totally different XT45 !

Mine is this one: http://www.alphacool.com/shop/radiators/active-radiators/12340/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-360mm

They're clearly of totally different sizes !

Ah OK, I get it now, XT45 or ST30 is not the ref but is the class of radiator. The XT45 comes with many different sizes ! Didnt't know that.
Your ref is indeed fitting well, but doesn't cover the 2 fans fully (40 mm large vs. 80mm fans), so there's a bit of wasted air flow.

What about this XT45: http://www.alphacool.com/shop/radiators/active-radiators/15909/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-80mm-dual?c=20545 ?
Would fit and cover both fans ...


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have this case running a mild setup (Pentium K G3258 overclocked to 4.5ghz and MSI GTX 970) and want to put in a Intel I7 6700k and an EVGA 980ti setup. Want to overclock them both too.
> 
> I really want to watercool and have seen a build where he had a thick Aerocool 140mm radiator at the front , cooled in a push configuration and he was using an AIO cooler modified to include the GPU in the loop. Temps were 50ish loaded which is good but that was standard clocks.
> 
> I was planning on doing something similar but instead of an AIO, i would use a proper CPU block and then mount a res/pump combo at the back of the case, where the 80mm fan holes are. Just worried that if i did this, there is no cool air coming in to the case and no hot air being exhausted.
> 
> Do you think i would be better mounting the res/pump on the outside of the case at the front, putting a 200mm fan to cool the 140mm radiator, which would have the extra 60mm around the radiator to push cool air in the case and then put 2x80mm fans at the back to exhaust?
> 
> Any help really appreciated.
> 
> Matt


What you've described has been done by a few others before and my build as well. Some things to consider for the build:
- if you want to use the 80mm fan holes for mounting a res/pump combo, it's best if it stands vertically (makes filling and bleeding the loop much easier). to mount it vertically, it will require flipping the case sideways so the motherboard mounts vertical instead of horizontal as what you get out of box
- I would not use the 200mm fan at the front to cool a radiator...the stock fan is quite poor as a rad fan due to static pressure. Also the most air pressure from a fan is near the outside rather than the center so when using a big fan to cool a small rad would be very inefficient. For my core v1 build, I used a 120mm fan to cool a 200mm rad

My build:


----------



## m477b3ast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Hmm, very weird. We're talking of the same ref but apparently totally different XT45 !
> 
> Mine is this one: http://www.alphacool.com/shop/radiators/active-radiators/12340/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-360mm
> 
> They're clearly of totally different sizes !
> 
> Ah OK, I get it now, XT45 or ST30 is not the ref but is the class of radiator. The XT45 comes with many different sizes ! Didnt't know that.
> Your ref is indeed fitting well, but doesn't cover the 2 fans fully (40 mm large vs. 80mm fans), so there's a bit of wasted air flow.
> 
> What about this XT45: http://www.alphacool.com/shop/radiators/active-radiators/15909/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-80mm-dual?c=20545 ?
> Would fit and cover both fans ...


Originally thought of that one but wont fit. Measured it earlier on my v1


----------



## m477b3ast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> What you've described has been done by a few others before and my build as well. Some things to consider for the build:
> - if you want to use the 80mm fan holes for mounting a res/pump combo, it's best if it stands vertically (makes filling and bleeding the loop much easier). to mount it vertically, it will require flipping the case sideways so the motherboard mounts vertical instead of horizontal as what you get out of box
> - I would not use the 200mm fan at the front to cool a radiator...the stock fan is quite poor as a rad fan due to static pressure. Also the most air pressure from a fan is near the outside rather than the center so when using a big fan to cool a small rad would be very inefficient. For my core v1 build, I used a 120mm fan to cool a 200mm rad
> 
> My build:


Hi,

Nice build. Where did you get the 200mm rad from? What brand is it? Also, why a 120mm fan cooling a 200mm? WOuldnt some of the radiator not be cooled?

Does your system get hot with no air coming in or out due to no intake fan or exhaust fan getting to the centre?

Based on what you say about the fan etc, would an Alphacool 140mm rad at the front cooled by an 140mm fan and the 40mm Alphacool triple rad at the back cooled by 3x 40mm fans be enough for a 6700k oc and 970 oc? Would my board be ok with no in or out cooling blowing over the board or would it be ok as the 3x 40mm would be acting as exhaust?

Matt


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Nice build. Where did you get the 200mm rad from? What brand is it? Also, why a 120mm fan cooling a 200mm? WOuldnt some of the radiator not be cooled?
> 
> Does your system get hot with no air coming in or out due to no intake fan or exhaust fan getting to the centre?
> 
> Based on what you say about the fan etc, would an Alphacool 140mm rad at the front cooled by an 140mm fan and the 40mm Alphacool triple rad at the back cooled by 3x 40mm fans be enough for a 6700k oc and 970 oc? Would my board be ok with no in or out cooling blowing over the board or would it be ok as the 3x 40mm would be acting as exhaust?
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt. The 200mm rad is a Phobya rad (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/product/view/id/10299/). The 120mm fan was what I had leftover and didn't feel like getting a 140mm. It works well enough for cooling and yes, it won't get all the surface area of the rad so the other parts are passively cooled. The fan is mounted in the front in place of the 200mm fan and pull air in from the front and through the case internals. I have a i5k haswell and amd r280 in the loop with no issues. Idle temps is around 30C for the CPU and 35C for the GPU. I don't game much these days so I haven't really pushed it since I've built it.

For cooling capacity, it's hard to tell as every component and system is different. The 6700 and 970 are both relatively temp efficient stock so I suspect it would be fine w/o OC. OC however would push the temps much higher under load. A good way to do some back of napkin calcs is to figure out your surface area for rads:

140x140 = 19600
120x40 = 4800

19600+4800 = 24400

Normal rule of thumb is 120x120 for each component so a CPU and GPU would require 240x120 = 28800. From that alone, the rad setup you suggested would be barely enough which is why I said for non OC system it would be fine.

Compare surface area to the 200mm rad which is 200x200 = 40000 and you can see that the larger rad is a much more efficient cooler if you consider just surface area.


----------



## m477b3ast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Thanks Matt. The 200mm rad is a Phobya rad (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/product/view/id/10299/). The 120mm fan was what I had leftover and didn't feel like getting a 140mm. It works well enough for cooling and yes, it won't get all the surface area of the rad so the other parts are passively cooled. The fan is mounted in the front in place of the 200mm fan and pull air in from the front and through the case internals. I have a i5k haswell and amd r280 in the loop with no issues. Idle temps is around 30C for the CPU and 35C for the GPU. I don't game much these days so I haven't really pushed it since I've built it.
> 
> For cooling capacity, it's hard to tell as every component and system is different. The 6700 and 970 are both relatively temp efficient stock so I suspect it would be fine w/o OC. OC however would push the temps much higher under load. A good way to do some back of napkin calcs is to figure out your surface area for rads:
> 
> 140x140 = 19600
> 120x40 = 4800
> 
> 19600+4800 = 24400
> 
> Normal rule of thumb is 120x120 for each component so a CPU and GPU would require 240x120 = 28800. From that alone, the rad setup you suggested would be barely enough which is why I said for non OC system it would be fine.
> 
> Compare surface area to the 200mm rad which is 200x200 = 40000 and you can see that the larger rad is a much more efficient cooler if you consider just surface area.


Cheers for the calculations. The 140mm one ive seen is twice as thick as the normal one (60mm instead of 30mm) so would that calculation be 39200? If so then that would be more than enough wouldnt it? Just been reading and the 140mm ive mentioned has low fpi, which says it suits slower fans, dont know if that makes any difference to me?

Matt


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> Cheers for the calculations. The 140mm one ive seen is twice as thick as the normal one (60mm instead of 30mm) so would that calculation be 39200? If so then that would be more than enough wouldnt it?
> 
> Matt


No, unfortunately it's not as easy as just directly doubling the surface area. A lot of it has to do with the fin density and what fan you're using which is why the general rule of thumb is just for back of napkin calcs. Most of the time, you won't see a direct 2x increase in cooling performance by doubling the actual thickness or fin density as this is much more dependent on your fan setup.

For a thick radiator, the air traveling through the first 30mm of thickness is already warmed up so when it reaches the 2nd 30mm half of the rad, it's cooling potential is lower. Hope that makes sense. Anyway, the best way to know is actually do the actual test


----------



## m477b3ast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> No, unfortunately it's not as easy as just directly doubling the surface area. A lot of it has to do with the fin density and what fan you're using which is why the general rule of thumb is just for back of napkin calcs. Most of the time, you won't see a direct 2x increase in cooling performance by doubling the actual thickness or fin density as this is much more dependent on your fan setup.
> 
> For a thick radiator, the air traveling through the first 30mm of thickness is already warmed up so when it reaches the 2nd 30mm half of the rad, it's cooling potential is lower. Hope that makes sense. Anyway, the best way to know is actually do the actual test


I think i might put the 200mm rad in the front, cool it push/pull with 2 decent 180mm fans. That way the pull fan will bring some air over the chipset too. Then at the back, put the triple 40mm radiator and cool that with 3x40mm fans in push, towards out of the case. Then im getting more than enough surface area and also some air in and out of the case for the chipset. What do you reckon?

Matt


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> I think i might put the 200mm rad in the front, cool it push/pull with 2 decent 180mm fans. That way the pull fan will bring some air over the chipset too. Then at the back, put the triple 40mm radiator and cool that with 3x40mm fans in push, towards out of the case. Then im getting more than enough surface area and also some air in and out of the case for the chipset. What do you reckon?
> Matt


I don't think you'll have clearance for a push pull in this case. With the 200mm rad, you only have space in the front to mount a fan. You might be able to squeeze in a slim fan behind but it's tight - I've tried and honestly the push pull config won't make that huge of a difference. Also, not sure what your plans are but you might not be able to squeeze in the 40mm rad and fans in the case...there really isn't that much space to work with inside. If you're concerned about airflow, you can always use 80mm fans on the back to exhaust air from your motherboard - will be noisey but should work.


----------



## nolive721

out of interest,what is the maximum you guys have achieved with amount of HDD/SSD implemented in this case?

officially support is given for 2 3.5"/2 2.5" on the right side mounting but I have managed to squeeze a 3rd 3.5" HDD in the lower compartment of the case,just behind the PSU.

its mounted on rubber padding against vibration and I was worried with temps at first but monitoring them,even under high read/write it doesnt go beyond 31/32degC so I consider its safe


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> out of interest,what is the maximum you guys have achieved with amount of HDD/SSD implemented in this case?
> 
> officially support is given for 2 3.5"/2 2.5" on the right side mounting but I have managed to squeeze a 3rd 3.5" HDD in the lower compartment of the case,just behind the PSU.
> 
> its mounted on rubber padding against vibration and I was worried with temps at first but monitoring them,even under high read/write it doesnt go beyond 31/32degC so I consider its safe


This is the most I have seen ( although the pictures shows you just three )



I would say 4 x 3.5's & 2 x 2.5's right behind the two on the bracket.... but the limits are at your discretion if you can fit one at the lower section like you stated and possibly one or two more at the lower section where the PSU sits right under the GPU. Cable management will have to be custom at this point.

I only have two 2.5's as I mainly game on my current setup. I am constantly changing and testing out new idea's for cooling on my v1 and at this point I have completely chambered / sectioned off the GPU on it's own half. I want to add it's own exhaust fan somewhere and may end up using something like the slot coolers right below the GPU slot by cutting a hole for it to extract the air.


----------



## nolive721

i think you are right on the money here "I would say 4 x 3.5's & 2 x 2.5's right behind the two on the bracket"

one more 3.5" to go for me that is


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> i think you are right on the money here "I would say 4 x 3.5's & 2 x 2.5's right behind the two on the bracket"
> 
> one more 3.5" to go for me that is


Although I think it has been said before somewhere here, if you use a SFX PSU like the Silverstone 600w/Corsair SF600W you could possibly squeeze a couple more but at that point I would just us an ATX Case. Good luck.

I really want more space and need a fully modular PSU. I will be looking for one in the near future and that Corsair SF600W looks promising for my needs.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> Although I think it has been said before somewhere here, if you use a SFX PSU like the Silverstone 600w/Corsair SF600W you could possibly squeeze a couple more but at that point I would just us an ATX Case. Good luck.
> 
> I really want more space and need a fully modular PSU. I will be looking for one in the near future and that Corsair SF600W looks promising for my needs.


While it may not be SFX, I just bought a Silverstone Strider Platinum 550W that is only 140mm long and fully modular. Silverstone also sells a short cable kit for their PSUs that has much shorter cables than the stock ones that come with it, which I may end up purchasing as well. It should be here today so I might try to get comparison shots between that and my old Corsair AX850, which is 160mm long


----------



## nolive721

same here



its also 140mm long and modular.

I think If I tailor make a "open" shelf and locate it where my 3rd 3.5mm HDD sits in the lower compartment of the case,I could put a final 4th drive without compromising too much cable amangement and more important for me Air flow coming from the 200mm front fan


----------



## ipcmlr

Does anyone know if a radeon r9 295x2 will fit in this?
Most likely not but hoping someone has done it
Am planning to put together an x99 + 5820k with narrow ilm CPU cooler from noctua.

Thanks!


----------



## m477b3ast

Had a change of heart regarding watercooling. Ordered some parts that are coming tomorrow..

Asus Maximus VIII Z170 Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel I7 6700k Processor
16GB (2x8gb) Hyper-X DDR4 3000MHZ Ram
Arctic Freezer 13 Cooler
Superflower 750w Fully Modular PSU
Superflower White Braided Cables
MSI GTX 970 Graphics Card

May put up a few photos if it goes ok!

Matt


----------



## morencyam

Well gentleman(and ladies?) I am officially no long a V1 owner. I sold it and shipped it out today. I picked up a Raijintek Styx a few weeks ago and slowly transfer my rig into that. The V1 was a great case and served its purpose well, but when I saw the Raijintek I just fell in love with it. Plus with it being an mATX case, it gives me more options for upgrades when the time comes


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Well gentleman(and ladies?) I am officially no long a V1 owner. I sold it and shipped it out today. I picked up a Raijintek Styx a few weeks ago and slowly transfer my rig into that. The V1 was a great case and served its purpose well, but when I saw the Raijintek I just fell in love with it. Plus with it being an mATX case, it gives me more options for upgrades when the time comes


Boooooo! JK









That is a really nice case you moved into. I was actually looking at the AENEAS. I love the removable MB tray it features but unfortunately the case is just too tall for my needs.


----------



## 7a6363

I've rebuilt my PC with a fresh V1, new cooling and filtering, a Samsung SSD and fresh Windows 10 Pro install. I cannibalized my first V1 for an extra window panel, accented in rattlecan white













I managed to cram twin NF-12's inside the frame without drilling or modding. I removed the cheap stock foam filter and installed the 230mm Demciflex magnetic front filter panel, adhering to sticky-backed magnetic strip on the front cover.



Air tends to escape thru the massive front clearance holes, wasting fan power and cooling potential. Plastic screens are about 70% solid and boost case pressure.



Cable mangement is rudimentary right now. Strong driving pressure from the NF12's feeds the U9S and the AF-8's hustle the warm air out.



Experimenting with the open grate top panel. The front fans draw filtered air from the whole front cover volume. These should keep dust under control.



Loving the fast Samsung SSD





Up and running, with a year old ROG 278 Swift still working well :



The 960 is always good for an overclock, my lotto ticket manages 1505 MHZ core and 8GHz DDR5 dead stable. Puts up a respectable score for 1440p with AA I think


----------



## pierren67

Hello,

first I'm sorry for my english I'm french ^^, please don't be too rude.

After seen all your beautifuls projects I post mine I just finished now with a lot inspiration come from you.









the hardware :

- thermaltake core v1 (of course)
- i5 4570 (not k)
- 8gb ddr3 crucial ballistix sport
- 240gb sandisk ssd
- sapphire R9 290 4gb
- gigabyte Phoenix S1150 B85 mini itx (I put a mini pci express atheros wifi card)

the watercooling :

- chinese pump find on aliexpress sc600
- noname copper radiator 120mm find on ebay + artic fan F12
- MagiCool copper Radiator Double Power 2 X 80mm + 2 X artcic fan F8
- EKFC waterblock for the R9
- noname universal copper waterblock for the cpu

some people on this thread do a lot better job than me but I try to build something powerful enough, tiny and not too expensive ...
It was really hard to install a complete watercooling in this little core v1 but the result is a bigger reward than the effort ^^

so now the pictures :

I add a speed fan controller with 4 channel for reduce the noise the ssd is on the back



the 2 x 80mm radiator fit exactly it was a real challenge because the graphic card is almost in contact ...


the R9 is a real heater







and the watercooling is really performant the temperature in game of the GPU is above 50° celsuis or 122 fahrenheit



sorry for the cable management it's the next step ^^



the water is pink but my first choice was red, I don't why but when I put the liquid the red become pink ...


thank you everyone if you have some questions please be my guest


----------



## nolive721

welcome to the club,from another french guy over here

nice build,I envy you to have gone with the water cooling efforts considering the tight environment

I think you are using F8 Arctic fans at the rear of the case(these cables colors are uggly,I ahve teh same than yours I hate them....),one of them seems very close to a pipe I would be worried when spinning full throttle the damage it could create
or maybe I think too much because of no experience with water cooling

I like the way you control fans, I might go this way at some point.as mentioned few days ago,I did an OK job with fans placement and management via SPEEDFAN software but when the crazy hot summer comes,I could need more tailor made control and also to reduce noise levels as you are suggesting.

anyway,well done again!!!!

Olivier


----------



## pierren67

Thanks Olivier,

You right artic fan f8 on the back and f12 on the front. I choose it because the price but it was a bad idea the cable is truly ugly ...

I have try speedfan but it was impossible to manage properly the fan, that's why I choose a manual controller and watercooling .

The last summer my rig overheat because the radeon temperature hit the sky (100°).

I'm thinking about a hack with arduino for control properly the fans (build in progress).

Many thanks for your support.


----------



## KineticPhantom

Hi!

I just got one of these today. I've read through almost all of this thread (admittedly skimmed through a lot of it), but I love this little case. A lot of the builds I've seen are so inspiring.

I'm going to be making my first ever build with this case. My budget was $600. I'll be running this http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GCxJvK
The $439 doesn't include the $30 I spent on case fans and purple led lights, $40 windows 7, and about $100 on a monitor + keyboard.

So far the only thing that has shipped to me is the case, so I anxiously await everything else. Once I get everything put together, I'll put some pics on here and let you know how it all turns out. It won't be anything fancy of course, but I'm hoping to get something pretty sexy for the relatively low price I'm pumping out.

-David


----------



## pierren67

Hi KineticPhantom,

The parts you choose look for me well choose, but just a advice with my experience take a ssd for your windows and the software you use every day even a cheap one like a sandisk 120gb (there are often some offer on Amazon near 40 bucks) ...
This invest is light but the rewards is awesome ... When you taste it you can't go back.

Welcome to the community


----------



## KineticPhantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pierren67*
> 
> Hi KineticPhantom,
> 
> The parts you choose look for me well choose, but just a advice with my experience take a ssd for your windows and the software you use every day even a cheap one like a sandisk 120gb (there are often some offer on Amazon near 40 bucks) ...
> This invest is light but the rewards is awesome ... When you taste it you can't go back.
> 
> Welcome to the community


Yes, when I save some money, that's the next thing I plan to buy. I've never had any experience with ssds but I hear they make things fast. Thanks!


----------



## Brandonzhun

Hey guys, this is my upgraded version core v1. To c more pics and mini itx builds, click here
I remake the front cover and sprayed it to red, changed some higher ends parts.


----------



## KineticPhantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonzhun*


Looks pretty sexy honestly. Gotta say I love the theme.


----------



## Brandonzhun

thanks, i put a lot of hard work in it


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Just adding my rig to the owners thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done much changes to the case yet - only added the case feet and a RED LED vandal switch.


Sweet. Where did you get the feet from? I just ordered my case 15 mins ago


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Sweet. Where did you get the feet from? I just ordered my case 15 mins ago


Thanks. I got them from Performance PCS: http://www.performance-pcs.com/lian-li-premium-case-feet-sd-01a-4-pkg-silver.html


----------



## panec

Does anyone has a Sketchup model of the case? Even close estimation how it does look? I would be grateful for any info / links.


----------



## jsx821

Does anyone with an Asrock z97e-itx motherboard with this case have a m.2 ssd?
Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Kreuzer

Hmm ... Corsair 200mm White LED ...


----------



## killrMODZ

Hey everyone!!

I was looking for this thread. Glad I found it. Here is my completed V1 Mini. I think I pretty much pushed the envelope here of form and function. Everything done has a purpose outside of my branding placard. Hope you all enjoy!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597463/core-v1-mini-k-ngp-n-edition



Update:

Upgraded the exhaust fans. Double the CFM's so it can pull more heat out of the case. They look great to...












If you see the ziptie, you win!!!


----------



## DarkWr8h

@killrMODZ great looking build. I love the modz you have done so far using LED's and acrylics. I have been wanting to switch power supplies on my V1 as I think I am having issues with my current unit. I was thinking of going with the Corsair SF600 as it has all that I need as far as power requirements go. I only have two 2.5 drives and a Fan Hub to control all the fans. I really don't need more unless I water cool it all. I have yet to install the LED's but I am constantly changing things up in the case.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> @killrMODZ great looking build. I love the modz you have done so far using LED's and acrylics. I have been wanting to switch power supplies on my V1 as I think I am having issues with my current unit. I was thinking of going with the Corsair SF600 as it has all that I need as far as power requirements go. I only have two 2.5 drives and a Fan Hub to control all the fans. I really don't need more unless I water cool it all. I have yet to install the LED's but I am constantly changing things up in the case.


Good stuff brotha, post up some pics. I did a lot of research with LED's and controllers so if you have any questions, let me know. What do you want it to do, look, etc, etc... Show us your stuff!!!! LOL


----------



## Ace01

Hey guys, I've been looking for a smaller case I can put on my desk and was wondering a couple things about this case. 1. How much space/clearance does this case have for a tower air cooler? 2. Is airflow a problem is you have a lot of cables running through the case. And my biggest concern is size, what are the dimensions of this case? If anyone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Good stuff brotha, post up some pics. I did a lot of research with LED's and controllers so if you have any questions, let me know. What do you want it to do, look, etc, etc... Show us your stuff!!!! LOL


I have to take more pictures to show the rest of the modz I have done but it's almost complete. I'll post them up later today. I put it all together again but I really want to upgrade the PSU before I do more.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> I have to take more pictures to show the rest of the modz I have done but it's almost complete. I'll post them up later today. I put it all together again but I really want to upgrade the PSU before I do more.


Understood. I also answered your question and provided a question of my own to you.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace01*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been looking for a smaller case I can put on my desk and was wondering a couple things about this case. 1. How much space/clearance does this case have for a tower air cooler? 2. Is airflow a problem is you have a lot of cables running through the case. And my biggest concern is size, what are the dimensions of this case? If anyone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it.


http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002373

I believe max is 140mm.

Dimension (H x W x D) | 276 x 260 x 316 mm (10.9 x 10.2 x 12.4 inch)

As far as cooling goes, all cables are stored at the lower front & below the GPU side and come out from there. You always have the option to modify cables or the case to your needs as many & I have done.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Understood. I also answered your question and provided a question of my own to you.


Well it's a Black & White theme so I wanted to go with white maybe blue. I bought a roll of RGB LED's with the controller at a local electronic shop. I don't want it to light up too much but enough to accent certain spots inside the case. Thanks for the offer. I will be sure to ask.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002373
> 
> I believe max is 140mm.
> 
> Dimension (H x W x D) | 276 x 260 x 316 mm (10.9 x 10.2 x 12.4 inch)
> 
> As far as cooling goes, all cables are stored at the lower front & below the GPU side and come out from there. You always have the option to modify cables or the case to your needs as many & I have done.


Exactly, if you follow my build you can see what's possible and examples of what you can do and what you might want to avoid.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> Well it's a Black & White theme so I wanted to go with white maybe blue. I bought a roll of RGB LED's with the controller at a local electronic shop. I don't want it to light up too much but enough to accent certain spots inside the case. Thanks for the offer. I will be sure to ask.


What controller? There are some that are bulky and some that are thin and refined. Or you can learn about fadecandy... big learning curve but cool ass ****. Send me a link to that LED controller, I want to check it out for future builds.


----------



## nolive721

decided to do another mod to my case and that one will be full outer panels painting (maybe not the back and bottom ones since they are not visible where my case sits).

due to serious lack of time,I am planning to go the plasti dip route so no sanding,primer spraying and final painting process, just using the plasti dip spray in 3 or 4 coats.

any advice before I take the plunge? I am still hesitating between white and red color right now

thanks

olivier


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> What controller? There are some that are bulky and some that are thin and refined. Or you can learn about fadecandy... big learning curve but cool ass ****. Send me a link to that LED controller, I want to check it out for future builds.


I am sorry I couldn't post any pictures up yesterday, was just a busy day. I will for sure today. I will take a picture of the packaging. It's not an expensive unit and I want to say it's an IR controller with a small box/controller but I cant recall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> decided to do another mod to my case and that one will be full outer panels painting (maybe not the back and bottom ones since they are not visible where my case sits).
> 
> due to serious lack of time,I am planning to go the plasti dip route so no sanding,primer spraying and final painting process, just using the plasti dip spray in 3 or 4 coats.
> 
> any advice before I take the plunge? I am still hesitating between white and red color right now
> 
> thanks
> 
> olivier


I have used plasti dip on several cases with good results. Check my rigbuilder links below on the Budget Gaming Rig. The silver panels were painted flat black and then with graphite or gunmetal metalizer. Although I don't have pictures of some others I have done, my current build has gotten a bit of the same treatment but only inside the front cover so far. I removed the foam filter as I have the airflow coming out through the front. If you look a couple of pages back, member Brandonzhun did this to his v1 using a red/black theme on his front cover. I honestly didn't try to copy his design as I had planned that some time now but I used flat white plasti dip to paint it. I am still going to paint other small subtle things white as well. If red and white is what you like then go for it. The good thing about plati dip is you can remove it and start over.


----------



## nolive721

thanks

I guess one thing worrying me is to block the vents either of the side or front panels if the paint spread and solidifies shortly after spraying

i was originally thinking to hand the panels straight during the spraying operation but I am more thinking about putting them flat of some cardboard and then apply the paint with several coats

makes sense?


----------



## killrMODZ

Cool, standing by... LOL


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks
> 
> I guess one thing worrying me is to block the vents either of the side or front panels if the paint spread and solidifies shortly after spraying
> 
> i was originally thinking to hand the panels straight during the spraying operation but I am more thinking about putting them flat of some cardboard and then apply the paint with several coats
> 
> makes sense?


The side panels I would lay flat. Several thin coats are better. If you do tape anything off, keep in mind that you can not let it dry completely and then remove the tape as you risk the plasti dip pulling off with the tape. After you have applied several coats, which would be about 3-5 depending on base color and letting them sit about 4-5 minutes each coat, try and handle the piece/s with care and pull off any tape. If you like, test on something you may have laying around so you can get comfortable spraying the plasti dip. Let a test piece dry with tape so you get an idea of how much time it takes to dry to the touch where you can handle it safely and time you have between coats to pull off any tape without problems. I only applied about 4 coats between 4-5 minutes apart. On the last coat I gave it about 1-2 minutes to set and then began to pull off all the tape. I then let it dry for about an hour or so before I installed the front grill back on.

I did tape the whole rear of the hexagonal holes so the plasti dip did not fly all over and make it look hazy. Blue Painters tape is good for this as it will stick on pretty well and release without pulling any plasti dip surfaces.
I would give the first color about a day to dry before painting a second color so when it comes down to taping anything it wont pull the first color with it. Just remember, nice even coats and take your time. Also when it comes to applying the plasti dip, the base color affects the top color sometimes. A white base will make the red color brighter while a dark or black base will make the red on top a darker red. This happens and is more visible with say a metalizer plati dip color as to why my covers on my Budget Build came out a bit darker grey than usual. I wanted this effect though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Cool, standing by... LOL


----------



## DarkWr8h

@nolive721, this is how it looks.



@killrMODZ

The awaited pictures. Oh also last couple pictures show the two separate flat PCIe Cables instead of the one dual connector coming from the loom. The system is actually performing better using the two separate Modular cables.







Here is the LED kit I bought.


----------



## nolive721

@darkwr8h

ok very clear thanks again for the tips.i am going with white only on the front , top and 2 side panels.my cpu cooler is white&red and I have wrapped all my f8 fans with red pvc tape so this is going to be a white&red theme when I am done in the next couple of weeks

thing puzzling me is the very strong blue led from the case "power on" indicator, i will need to find a way to get rid of this.

also I am considering an internal mod that I havent seen on this thread,thats the addition of an optical DVD drive inside the case.more pics later on the topic....


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> @darkwr8h
> 
> ok very clear thanks again for the tips.i am going with white only on the front , top and 2 side panels.my cpu cooler is white&red and I have wrapped all my f8 fans with red pvc tape so this is going to be a white&red theme when I am done in the next couple of weeks
> 
> thing puzzling me is the very strong blue led from the case "power on" indicator, i will need to find a way to get rid of this.
> 
> also I am considering an internal mod that I havent seen on this thread,thats the addition of an optical DVD drive inside the case.more pics later on the topic....


Yes that blue LED is very bright. Bright that it illuminates through the cracks of the front cover. I'll be tuned in to see the DVD Drive installed.


----------



## NBH2016

After reading through this thread I decided to upgrade my PC and went with the Suppressor F1 case. Below are the other components I used:

CPU: i5 6600k
Motherboard: Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR4 2400Mhz
PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W
CPU cooler: Noctua NH U9S
Fans: Noctua NH A14 front and 2x Noctua NH A8 back
OS: Windows 10 home
Reused my 250gb and 500gb Samsung 850 EVO SSDs

This was my first ever PC build so I was pleased it went well and the computer worked first time. I decided to replace the 200mm fan on the front with the Noctua one. People moan about the colours but I actually think they look pretty good if you embrace the theme!

Only issue I currently have is with the front headphone socket. The connector was really stiff and I don't think I pushed it down enough on the motherboard but sound from the rear sockets works fine so I'm using that.

CPU idle temps are a little confusing. My Asus bios says 28C but coretemp is reporting 16C, either way I'm happy with the temperatures and it is so quiet, I literally have to put my ear next to the case to tell it's on (at low load obviously). I tried Prime95 and got temps up to 68C but I need to adjust the fans as they don't ramp up to 100% until 70C so once I get that sorted the cooling looks good.

I love all the modding that goes on in here and the ideas but don't think I am up to that level yet but I'm always reading and learning.

Excuse the bad 3rd photo I haven't been brave enough to remove the protective plastic.


----------



## DarkWr8h

@NBH2016, nice looking rig. I can agree with the colors of the fans as long as the theme extends to other things in the case. I just love that front cover. I would have gone with the Suppressor F1 case if it wasn't for the V1 being on sale new at $25 when I got it.

I see you have no GPU..... nothing wrong just curious.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> @NBH2016, nice looking rig. I can agree with the colors of the fans as long as the theme extends to other things in the case. I just love that front cover. I would have gone with the Suppressor F1 case if it wasn't for the V1 being on sale new at $25 when I got it.
> 
> I see you have no GPU..... nothing wrong just curious.


Thanks, I was originally going to get the Core V1 then I saw the F1 had been released but $25 is a great price. For me it was Core V1 at £35 or Supressor F1 at £50. You can get it cheaper but I had good delivery options as this was the biggest box so I couldn't carry it home from a pickup point.

I haven't got a GPU because I don't do gaming on my PC and I have a 1080p monitor so the integrated graphics is just fine for now.

Really the PC is higher spec than I need but the most important thing for me was to have components that are going to last for a few years and that are standard size eg ATX PSU, Mini ITX motherboard etc. My previous PC was a Shuttle XPC which was 4.5 years old and it started to develop a few issues like randomly restarting and strange noises I think from the PSU. The motherboard and PSU were non standard size, a pain when things start to go wrong or you want to upgrade. A new PSU was about £85 and a new processor second hand was about £110 for an i7 2600k. I didn't think it was worth spending the money on an old PC so invested it in the new one.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Nice, nothing wrong with what you got. Actually really good specs to last you a good while. I just started a new build on an older case with a removable MB tray. I have a couple extra HP tower cases that I have taken apart/destroyed to use for parts in the build. I plan on cramming a Micro ATX into a Mini ITX size case. Front cover will be modified though. Third picture shows the frame upside down.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> @nolive721, this is how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> @killrMODZ
> 
> The awaited pictures. Oh also last couple pictures show the two separate flat PCIe Cables instead of the one dual connector coming from the loom. The system is actually performing better using the two separate Modular cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the LED kit I bought.


Good stuff, looking good look good!! Love those flat cables with the red ATX connectors!!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> After reading through this thread I decided to upgrade my PC and went with the Suppressor F1 case. Below are the other components I used:
> 
> CPU: i5 6600k
> Motherboard: Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR4 2400Mhz
> PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH U9S
> Fans: Noctua NH A14 front and 2x Noctua NH A8 back
> OS: Windows 10 home
> Reused my 250gb and 500gb Samsung 850 EVO SSDs
> 
> This was my first ever PC build so I was pleased it went well and the computer worked first time. I decided to replace the 200mm fan on the front with the Noctua one. People moan about the colours but I actually think they look pretty good if you embrace the theme!
> 
> Only issue I currently have is with the front headphone socket. The connector was really stiff and I don't think I pushed it down enough on the motherboard but sound from the rear sockets works fine so I'm using that.
> 
> CPU idle temps are a little confusing. My Asus bios says 28C but coretemp is reporting 16C, either way I'm happy with the temperatures and it is so quiet, I literally have to put my ear next to the case to tell it's on (at low load obviously). I tried Prime95 and got temps up to 68C but I need to adjust the fans as they don't ramp up to 100% until 70C so once I get that sorted the cooling looks good.
> 
> I love all the modding that goes on in here and the ideas but don't think I am up to that level yet but I'm always reading and learning.
> 
> Excuse the bad 3rd photo I haven't been brave enough to remove the protective plastic.


OOH, I like this case. I think I'm going to come up with a build for this. Your noctua fan setup is begging for a military color scheme... you can call it "desert storm"!? Great temps to!!


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> OOH, I like this case. I think I'm going to come up with a build for this. Your noctua fan setup is begging for a military color scheme... you can call it "desert storm"!? Great temps to!!


If I am not mistaken the front cover fits the v1. I remember reading of some members talking about how very similar they were.


----------



## Garethrn

Just thought I'd add some pics of my finished rig without its clothes on! I have to say "I'm loving this rig".







[/URL]


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> If I am not mistaken the front cover fits the v1. I remember reading of some members talking about how very similar they were.


Really? Interesting... Good info thanks!


----------



## nolive721

once I am completely satisfied with my GPU cooling improvement and overall Fan(s) control management , as well as outer case panels plasti dip painting then this is going to be my next project

cutting off the inner front panel to slide in an extrenal DVD drive (slim) that I am currently using connected externally via USB and get it supported with 2 brackets screwed or bolt in the frame of the front panel



Top view of how it will look like very very roughly



The outer front panel of the case will be cut off as well to match the shape of the Drive obviously so I can operate it while using CD or DVDs

I have already installed a USB hub connected to a USB header on the mobo and connected the DVD drive to confirm it is recognized in windows and it is so its going to be a Dremel job from now on

I havent seen anybody on this thread working on integrating an optical Drive in this case so I hope the final result will inspire some people

Of course the drive will have to cope with higher temperature since it will be internal but I hope that my Cooling set-up will reduce the thermal constraints on the drive anyway

stay tuned and wish me luck


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> once I am completely satisfied with my GPU cooling improvement and overall Fan(s) control management , as well as outer case panels plasti dip painting then this is going to be my next project
> 
> cutting off the inner front panel to slide in an extrenal DVD drive (slim) that I am currently using connected externally via USB and get it supported with 2 brackets screwed or bolt in the frame of the front panel
> 
> 
> 
> Top view of how it will look like very very roughly
> 
> 
> 
> The outer front panel of the case will be cut off as well to match the shape of the Drive obviously so I can operate it while using CD or DVDs
> 
> I have already installed a USB hub connected to a USB header on the mobo and connected the DVD drive to confirm it is recognized in windows and it is so its going to be a Dremel job from now on
> 
> I havent seen anybody on this thread working on integrating an optical Drive in this case so I hope the final result will inspire some people
> 
> Of course the drive will have to cope with higher temperature since it will be internal but I hope that my Cooling set-up will reduce the thermal constraints on the drive anyway
> 
> stay tuned and wish me luck


Why not on the side? That would be really interesting and unique! Get a slim slot loading optical drive.

Slot Loading Drive


----------



## nolive721

thanks

maybe it doesnt show well on the top view pic but I have 2 3.5" and 1 SSD drive there where you are suggesting so place is limited even for the slim drive I am owning already


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks
> 
> maybe it doesnt show well on the top view pic but I have 2 3.5" and 1 SSD drive there where you are suggesting so place is limited even for the slim drive I am owning already


How about vertical? Those harddrive bays/brackets are awful in my opinion... that's why I made a 1 off for my build. Vertical would be interesting!! But what ever you do, i'm sure it will kickass as I haven't seen the integration of an optical drive to this case yet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## nolive721

ha ha you are insisting!ok I will reconsider,its not going to happen until end next moth anyway due to work commitment,family time and oversea traveling.........


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Really? Interesting... Good info thanks!


Yup the case in depth is only a 3mm difference due to what sticks/protrudes out the front cover. Compare the specs on both and all is the same except the depth. Even the plastic I/O Port Bracket are the same shape. Compare the pictures as well. I have been wanting to get the front cover only for a while now. I am going to email Thermaltake and ask to see if I can buy just the front cover. They should at least offer it as an option in the parts section but only the side windows are there for purchase.

Thermaltake Core V1

Thermaltake Suppressor F1


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> ha ha you are insisting!ok I will reconsider,its not going to happen until end next moth anyway due to work commitment,family time and oversea traveling.........


LOL Hey, i'm not being pushy, I just like seeing the envelope pushed! Good luck though... i'm patient.


----------



## nolive721

dont worry I can manage pressure lol) more seriously, my wife and little girl are still heavy CD and DVD users although I am using the little one to educate her mum about streaming from her tablet or my PC (Youtube, videostream,Plex all that good stuff) and mirror on the big TV in the living room via chromecast (what great device is this little thing, especially the Gen2)

so I need to do th optical drive integration anyway to get a sleek PC case. as you said, nobody has felt the need to do it so its going to be a premiere and I wont mess it up ha ha

I will try to see if vertical loading on this particular drive works well before anything.

another problem I will face is that the "curve" on the top of the front grid of the V1 case is in the opposite direction of the chamfer on the DVD drive front panel. the loading rack front is not straight indeed so that adds into the complexity for a proper neat integration

anyway,I will do it so yes just be patient.


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revanchrist*
> 
> I take it you meant TX3 right? Coz T4 certainly doesn't fit while there's no such model call TX4. The image you provide does resemble a TX3.


You are correct. I meant TX3...


----------



## mudblood72

Anyone ever come up with a solution to this besides daily cleaning??


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever come up with a solution to this besides daily cleaning??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever come up with a solution to this besides daily cleaning??


Wow!! That's bad... and that's everyday? Do you have pets? Your HVAC might not being doing it's job removing debris from the air in your home. I hope that's not everyday, please tell me that... LOL But I can advise you on a mod that might make cleaning that easier, per se...


----------



## mudblood72

LOL no it's not everyday, just a slight exaggeration. LOL!!! This is maybe 3 weeks worth of dust. It';s just annoying and ugly! Right now the PC is in my bedroom and maybe 4 inches off of the floor. It's going to be moved to another location shortly and higher upy. It's on most of the time since I am now using it as a PLEX server and I stream movies using KODI for my Raspberry Pi 3. I just wish there was an easier way to clean it such as a removable filter. I was thinking about putting in a 140 mm fan instead of the 200 mm one and getting a removable dust filter for that or, if the make it, a removable dust filter for the 200 mm fan. I would definitely have to research this, but was looking for a cheap way out, you know?

My HVAC is working fine and I do have a dog and a cat. The cat is the only one the sheds.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> LOL no it's not everyday, just a slight exaggeration. LOL!!! This is maybe 3 weeks worth of dust. It';s just annoying and ugly! Right now the PC is in my bedroom and maybe 4 inches off of the floor. It's going to be moved to another location shortly and higher upy. It's on most of the time since I am now using it as a PLEX server and I stream movies using KODI for my Raspberry Pi 3. I just wish there was an easier way to clean it such as a removable filter. I was thinking about putting in a 140 mm fan instead of the 200 mm one and getting a removable dust filter for that or, if the make it, a removable dust filter for the 200 mm fan. I would definitely have to research this, but was looking for a cheap way out, you know?
> 
> My HVAC is working fine and I do have a dog and a cat. The cat is the only one the sheds.


Yes, but it will take a little effort on your part. So here we go:

Convert the front panel to a magnet based system.
My build for example.
This is the magnet on my bezel. Super magnets from HomeDepot. You can mount them on the other side of the case frame (on the inside).


Modify the front panel.



These are left over ARP's that I had when I was doing a built 4g63t for an Eclipse GSX. Use steel though of course.

BOOM! That takes care of the easy removal of the front panel. From there, chuck that garbage filter and have canned air on standby. That should cover the "easier" part. You can manipulate this any way you want. But I hope you can use this as a starting point.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Question on air cooling: I'm looking to move from my mATX 970 sli's into this miniITX build.
On the CPU cooler are there any recommended air coolers? I'm was wondering would I need to add 80mm exhaust fans if I go for a push/pull CPU cooler like the NH-U9S. It seems like the 80mm exhaust fans would just add noise and prob not much benefit. - Curious on feedback from people who have used either option though. Would have a tower cooler + exhaust fans be cooler?

As for GPU I'm looking to purchase one of the new pascal based GPUs GTX 1080 (probable) is there a recommendation for this case with cooler style. blower or open air?


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Question on air cooling: I'm looking to move from my mATX 970 sli's into this miniITX build.
> On the CPU cooler are there any recommended air coolers? I'm was wondering would I need to add 80mm exhaust fans if I go for a push/pull CPU cooler like the NH-U9S. It seems like the 80mm exhaust fans would just add noise and prob not much benefit. - Curious on feedback from people who have used either option though. Would have a tower cooler + exhaust fans be cooler?
> 
> As for GPU I'm looking to purchase one of the new pascal based GPUs GTX 1080 (probable) is there a recommendation for this case with cooler style. blower or open air?


Hey GuniGuGU. First thing, you have a SLI GPU setup no? If that is the case stop. This case doesn't have the provisions for 2 gpu's. As for the cpu cooler, what is the process/mb you are moving over? Cryorig and some noctua air coolers are great bang for the buck. Or go with a closed loop water cooling setup as this case DOES have provisions for a radiator water cooling system. The 80mm exhaust fans I would suggest as a need. Keeping things running at a good temp should trump a little noise from 80mm exhaust fans. Those fans can remove excess ambient heat from inside the case. I have slim line cooler master 80mm fans and they were pretty quite. Had to change them out because I felt they didn't move enough air out of the case in my opinion. But give us more information about your build, some pics etc of what you have currently and what you want to move over into the core v1 mini.


----------



## xanax40

Hi, I had the same idea ! , I was just waiting to all the parts to arrive. Bought a slot-load slim dvd burner, the power\sata cable from china and some 3.5 inch to 2.5 inch bracket that I already start slaying into pieces to make custom bracket's, ten install in the front of the case, and it will load dvd's from the right side, still studying the best option.









Just waiting for a "slim" 200x200x20 fan to sandwich in also in the front panel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Why not on the side? That would be really interesting and unique! Get a slim slot loading optical drive.
> 
> Slot Loading Drive


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xanax40*
> 
> Hi, I had the same idea ! , I was just waiting to all the parts to arrive. Bought a slot-load slim dvd burner, the power\sata cable from china and some 3.5 inch to 2.5 inch bracket that I already start slaying into pieces to make custom bracket's, ten install in the front of the case, and it will load dvd's from the right side, still studying the best option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for a "slim" 200x200x20 fan to sandwich in also in the front panel


Very nice, can't want to see this mod!


----------



## DarkWr8h

I just received my new PSU yesterday. Can't wait to be finished with this build. I went with the Corsair SF600 as the replacement PSU. Just waiting for the SFX to ATX adapter to arrive.

On another note, I purchased a new different case for the next build so that should be interesting.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> I just received my new PSU yesterday. Can't wait to be finished with this build. I went with the Corsair SF600 as the replacement PSU. Just waiting for the SFX to ATX adapter to arrive.
> 
> On another note, I purchased a new different case for the next build so that should be interesting.


What case did you select?


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> What case did you select?


I've always wanted to do a steam punk style build. I really liked the Deep Cool Steam Case and NewEgg had it at half off so I got it in black. I wanted to try something different this time with all the new processors and boards that are out now. Gonna go Micro- ATX this time as I want to go Dual SLI or Crossfire. Dont know yet.


----------



## nolive721

@xanax40

looks like you are going to beat me then on that one!

but is my understanding correct that you are placing the Optical drive in the front cover plane?

or exactly on the side like killermodz is suggesting?

I am planning to put it on bracketery above the Front fan as you can see in the mockup pic I attached so I dont disturb the push pull air flow in my case


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> I've always wanted to do a steam punk style build. I really liked the Deep Cool Steam Case and NewEgg had it at half off so I got it in black. I wanted to try something different this time with all the new processors and boards that are out now. Gonna go Micro- ATX this time as I want to go Dual SLI or Crossfire. Dont know yet.


Damn it, I love the white one!!! lolol But i'm going to start my next build. Trying to get sponsors for it and will be a giveaway... don't need to hoard my builds, and I don't think selling builds that have sponsor associated with them is right. Just me though... so I'll keep posting as time goes on.

My vision!





Replacing the front perforated metal with a solid piece of white acrylic bent into shape. Vents will be on the sides. Plus some other cool things...

And every single thing will be white; the bolts, the sleeving, everything!!! or try to... The blue is just there to flow with the picture, but the bezel will be frosted with bright white leds backing them and the liquid might be white pastel. A white pearl dye would be exquisite...


----------



## DarkWr8h

@killrMODZ

Dang that would look real good. I look forward to seeing that build. White Pearl dye flowing through clear tubes would look real sweet.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> @killrMODZ
> 
> Dang that would look real good. I look forward to seeing that build. White Pearl dye flowing through clear tubes would look real sweet.


ruh roh... I think I might have found my nemesis...

http://abee.co.jp/Product/CASE/acubic/CP715/index.html

Damn it that is one sexy case!!! And to water cool that thing would be one hell of a challenge and would have a slimline optical... BOOOM!!!


----------



## nolive721

since I live In Japan,that could be my Micro ATX build maybe end of next year or 2018

http://abee.co.jp/Product/CASE/acubic/CM10/index.html

http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%A2%E3%83%93%E3%83%BC-acubic-%E3%83%9E%E3%82%A4%E3%82%AF%E3%83%ADATX%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-%E3%82%B7%E3%83%AB%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9B%E3%83%AF%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88%E5%A1%97%E8%A3%85-ACE-CM10-SW/dp/B00TZIDLZY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1461292690&sr=8-2&keywords=abee+pc%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9

but cpu cooler and Grafix card size are rather limired though.....


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> since I live In Japan,that could be my Micro ATX build maybe end of next year or 2018
> 
> http://abee.co.jp/Product/CASE/acubic/CM10/index.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%A2%E3%83%93%E3%83%BC-acubic-%E3%83%9E%E3%82%A4%E3%82%AF%E3%83%ADATX%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-%E3%82%B7%E3%83%AB%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9B%E3%83%AF%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88%E5%A1%97%E8%A3%85-ACE-CM10-SW/dp/B00TZIDLZY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1461292690&sr=8-2&keywords=abee+pc%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9
> 
> but cpu cooler and Grafix card size are rather limired though.....


Radeon nanos are a perfect fit in this case. I love the all aluminum housing... it's just a gorgeous case I want to get my hands on.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> @killrMODZ
> 
> Dang that would look real good. I look forward to seeing that build. White Pearl dye flowing through clear tubes would look real sweet.


It has begun... not getting a lot of vendors wanting to jump on my build, which is expected. But here you go...


----------



## nolive721

@killermodz

i Love Japanese craftmanship and attention to details hence me living in the country,but being on Air cooling solution with my V1 case,I think that Abee one has aesthetics over function a bit too much in this area

but I am sure you would make most of it anyway looking at your previous builds.

I would be very interested to see the result if you finally buy that Japanese case one.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> @killermodz
> 
> i Love Japanese craftmanship and attention to details hence me living in the country,but being on Air cooling solution with my V1 case,I think that Abee one has aesthetics over function a bit too much in this area
> 
> but I am sure you would make most of it anyway looking at your previous builds.
> 
> I would be very interested to see the result if you finally buy that Japanese case one.


Thanks, truly appreciate it! Yeah, i'm going to go out of my way to get one of those. Get out of the normal brands and bring in other manufacturers! The one with the optical drive on the bottome is a beast! Especially the micro atx case allowing for sli. I'm pretty amped and I haven't even bought the case.


----------



## killrMODZ

Have my eyes on this box also...

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=219


----------



## Garethrn

Previous post didn't work correctly as I was having issues with my phone, so here are some update pics of my rig hopefully. It's taken long enough to finish it!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethrn*
> 
> Previous post didn't work correctly as I was having issues with my phone, so here are some update pics of my rig hopefully. It's taken long enough to finish it!


Nice setup, solid!!!!


----------



## Garethrn

Thanks buddy. It's taken me since October to get it just how I want it though, but worth the journey!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethrn*
> 
> Thanks buddy. It's taken me since October to get it just how I want it though, but worth the journey!


I'm sure it was, and i'm sure your next build will be just as if not better and more fun!!!!


----------



## DarkWr8h

Just wanted to show the fit of this small unit. I will say my system is performing a lot better with this small unit compared to the previous PSU which lead me to believe it was faulting, most under load. So much space in there now! I did have to loose the white PCIE cables with the red connectors used from the previous PSU but I couldn't be happier with this unit now. I opted for the Silverstone SFX/SFX-L to ATX Power Supply Mount Adapter (PP08B) as I liked the look and the fact it had vents for the PSU fan which I mounted it towards the bottom. I will be finishing this up as soon as I can with custom braided ATX cables in a black/white combo, finish the custom cooling chamber for the GPU and finish up the panels inside for a clean look. For those wondering on installing more drives, an SFX PSU is the way to go.

Can't wait to get started on the Steam Castle! I have many custom mods & plans for that one.


----------



## ultra99

Hey guys! I finally re-built my system in this awesome case. One thing though is I want to replace the intel stock cooler that I have. Any recommendation to fit the height clearance available?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultra99*
> 
> Hey guys! I finally re-built my system in this awesome case. One thing though is I want to replace the intel stock cooler that I have. Any recommendation to fit the height clearance available?


What sort of cooling do you need? High performance air cooling for overclocking or just something more efficient and quieter that the stock intel paper weight?

High performance without modding the case: Noctua C14S, Cryorig C1. Or TR AXP-200.

Mid range performance: TR AXP-100, Noc D9L

Low cost, good cooling: TR Macho 90. Cryorig M9i


----------



## ultra99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> What sort of cooling do you need? High performance air cooling for overclocking or just something more efficient and quieter that the stock intel paper weight?
> 
> High performance without modding the case: Noctua C14S, Cryorig C1. Or TR AXP-200.
> 
> Mid range performance: TR AXP-100, Noc D9L
> 
> Low cost, good cooling: TR Macho 90. Cryorig M9i


Hi, thanks for the suggestions.

I have the i5-4440 on the asus H81-plus motherboard. I know this is not overclockable, but I was considering this: https://www.amazon.ca/Noctua-NH-U9B-SE2-Silent-Cooling/dp/B0065SFEE8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1461443825&sr=8-8&keywords=cpu+cooler

The Canadian is kind of stiff in availability and pricing of the cpu coolers. I might upgrade the cpu in the future, but not in the near future.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> Just wanted to show the fit of this small unit. I will say my system is performing a lot better with this small unit compared to the previous PSU which lead me to believe it was faulting, most under load. So much space in there now! I did have to loose the white PCIE cables with the red connectors used from the previous PSU but I couldn't be happier with this unit now. I opted for the Silverstone SFX/SFX-L to ATX Power Supply Mount Adapter (PP08B) as I liked the look and the fact it had vents for the PSU fan which I mounted it towards the bottom. I will be finishing this up as soon as I can with custom braided ATX cables in a black/white combo, finish the custom cooling chamber for the GPU and finish up the panels inside for a clean look. For those wondering on installing more drives, an SFX PSU is the way to go.
> 
> Can't wait to get started on the Steam Castle! I have many custom mods & plans for that one.


That's a lot of extra space!! Looking good! See you had to modify the case to fit the card. Excellent job!!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultra99*
> 
> Hey guys! I finally re-built my system in this awesome case. One thing though is I want to replace the intel stock cooler that I have. Any recommendation to fit the height clearance available?


Best bet, the manual has recommend clearances for cooling devices. Refer to that then you can start shopping for what you want.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> What sort of cooling do you need? High performance air cooling for overclocking or just something more efficient and quieter that the stock intel paper weight?
> 
> High performance without modding the case: Noctua C14S, Cryorig C1. Or TR AXP-200.
> 
> Mid range performance: TR AXP-100, Noc D9L
> 
> Low cost, good cooling: TR Macho 90. Cryorig M9i


All good choices.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> That's a lot of extra space!! Looking good! See you had to modify the case to fit the card. Excellent job!!


Yup that was the first thing I had to do.


----------



## aaronmcnuggets

Hey guys, I thought I'd show you what I did to my Core V1. It's probably something lots of people have done in the past but I'm pretty happy with it.

I assume lots of you guys will use the case with a gaming set-up, and might want to use it with a Microsoft X360 Controller, but you don't want the nasty dongle sitting somewhere outside of the case. Basically all I did was remove the PCB from the dongle, cut off the USB connector and soldered on a 4-Pin USB Motherboard header connector so it could plug in on the inside of the case and also soldered on some wire running from the status LED and the sync button.

The LED needs to be red as it has the lowest forward voltage. If you use a 3mm LED you can actually cram it through the front mesh and it's really tidy.

I wired the sync button to the cases reset button. Since the reset button doesn't actually have 'reset' written on it, it's also really tidy.









The dongle PCB itself is pretty small and light so you can cable tie it to some other cable in your case and just have it flap around in the breeze, no big deal. If you wanted to get serious you could 3D Print a mount or something for it.

Pictures:


http://imgur.com/uz8sr


I had to share this since it's really simple and cool. Even soldering the wires on the PCB was easy, you just have to tin them and dab them on. Also make sure to hot snot it.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmcnuggets*
> 
> Hey guys, I thought I'd show you what I did to my Core V1. It's probably something lots of people have done in the past but I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I assume lots of you guys will use the case with a gaming set-up, and might want to use it with a Microsoft X360 Controller, but you don't want the nasty dongle sitting somewhere outside of the case. Basically all I did was remove the PCB from the dongle, cut off the USB connector and soldered on a 4-Pin USB Motherboard header connector so it could plug in on the inside of the case and also soldered on some wire running from the status LED and the sync button.
> 
> The LED needs to be red as it has the lowest forward voltage. If you use a 3mm LED you can actually cram it through the front mesh and it's really tidy.
> 
> I wired the sync button to the cases reset button. Since the reset button doesn't actually have 'reset' written on it, it's also really tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dongle PCB itself is pretty small and light so you can cable tie it to some other cable in your case and just have it flap around in the breeze, no big deal. If you wanted to get serious you could 3D Print a mount or something for it.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uz8sr
> 
> 
> I had to share this since it's really simple and cool. Even soldering the wires on the PCB was easy, you just have to tin them and dab them on. Also make sure to hot snot it.


Ah okay I see how you did it. I have XBOX One controllers only with the XBOX One wireless adapter. I thought about doing something similar using one of the usb headers inside adding a wired extention going to the front and plugging in the the dongle that way.

Great idea for the Xbox 360 one using the buttons at the front side panel though. Maybe something to add to my to do list.


----------



## DarkWr8h

@NBH2016 & @Garethrn

Just a suggestion...... if you were looking to finish off the looks of your build I would continue the theme of the noctua fan colors everywhere. Both your builds are awesome by the way.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultra99*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I have the i5-4440 on the asus H81-plus motherboard. I know this is not overclockable, but I was considering this: https://www.amazon.ca/Noctua-NH-U9B-SE2-Silent-Cooling/dp/B0065SFEE8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1461443825&sr=8-8&keywords=cpu+cooler
> 
> The Canadian is kind of stiff in availability and pricing of the cpu coolers. I might upgrade the cpu in the future, but not in the near future.


That's a solid choice for a non-oc'd i5. One of very few good choices available in Canada, since TR and Cryorig are not only available unless imported at 2-3 times US cost. For some reason (and not complaining), in Canada, Noctua is a good value relative to other premium cooling brands.


----------



## aaronmcnuggets

Thanks. I'm sure you could do it with an XBOne receiver too. I think that'll be my next attempt as soon as I can afford one.


----------



## ultra99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> That's a solid choice for a non-oc'd i5. One of very few good choices available in Canada, since TR and Cryorig are not only available unless imported at 2-3 times US cost. For some reason (and not complaining), in Canada, Noctua is a good value relative to other premium cooling brands.


you mean that this cooler is not good if I upgrade the cpu and want to overclock?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultra99*
> 
> you mean that this cooler is not good if I upgrade the cpu and want to overclock?


It is good for a mild overclock, but the C14S has more thermal headroom. See their Thermal Rating chart here.

Are you planning to go for a 6700k or KabyLake upgrade?


----------



## ultra99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> It is good for a mild overclock, but the C14S has more thermal headroom. See their Thermal Rating chart here.
> 
> Are you planning to go for a 6700k or KabyLake upgrade?


maybe, but not anytime soon. The 4440 is fine for what i do at the moment.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmcnuggets*
> 
> Hey guys, I thought I'd show you what I did to my Core V1. It's probably something lots of people have done in the past but I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I assume lots of you guys will use the case with a gaming set-up, and might want to use it with a Microsoft X360 Controller, but you don't want the nasty dongle sitting somewhere outside of the case. Basically all I did was remove the PCB from the dongle, cut off the USB connector and soldered on a 4-Pin USB Motherboard header connector so it could plug in on the inside of the case and also soldered on some wire running from the status LED and the sync button.
> 
> The LED needs to be red as it has the lowest forward voltage. If you use a 3mm LED you can actually cram it through the front mesh and it's really tidy.
> 
> I wired the sync button to the cases reset button. Since the reset button doesn't actually have 'reset' written on it, it's also really tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dongle PCB itself is pretty small and light so you can cable tie it to some other cable in your case and just have it flap around in the breeze, no big deal. If you wanted to get serious you could 3D Print a mount or something for it.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uz8sr
> 
> 
> I had to share this since it's really simple and cool. Even soldering the wires on the PCB was easy, you just have to tin them and dab them on. Also make sure to hot snot it.


I don't have xbox controllers... i'm an old coin op arcade man. So I had built myself a streetfighter controller when SFIV released 7 years ago for the PS3. Does this count? LOL


----------



## aaronmcnuggets

That's awesome. Did you just rewire a PS3 controller, or did you use an Arduino or something? I know there's a library for Arduino that'll let you talk to a PS3.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> I don't have xbox controllers... i'm an old coin op arcade man. So I had built myself a streetfighter controller when SFIV released 7 years ago for the PS3. Does this count? LOL


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> I don't have xbox controllers... i'm an old coin op arcade man. So I had built myself a streetfighter controller when SFIV released 7 years ago for the PS3. Does this count? LOL


That is too cool. I love seeing people/members making their own things like these, gives it character. You wouldn't even have to finish the look of it. Just leave it as is.


----------



## Dacr

Here's my Core v1 build, very dull compared to some of the awesomeness on here!

6600k (Currently at 4.5)
Cryorig m9i
Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
16GB Kingston Fury DDR4 2400
Asus Strix GTX 970
240GB Crucial BX200
Antec 520 semi modular

Have a replacement front fan (Green Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm) and 2x 80mm exhaust fans (Coolink Swif2 80p) arriving this week to give it a green look and some better airflow.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmcnuggets*
> 
> That's awesome. Did you just rewire a PS3 controller, or did you use an Arduino or something? I know there's a library for Arduino that'll let you talk to a PS3.


Nope nothing like that. A long time ago, when a company called lizardlick was around they had a controller that worked with PC and PS3 to translate buttons that can be mapped. That started this build. The company is out of business now so i'm not sure where I can get another that might be compatible with PS4 or XBOX 1. Worked flawlessly to this day. But it looks like Arduino is the way to go...

http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=251872.0


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Nope nothing like that. A long time ago, when a company called lizardlick was around they had a controller that worked with PC and PS3 to translate buttons that can be mapped. That started this build. The company is out of business now so i'm not sure where I can get another card that might be compatible with PS3 or XBOX 1. But, I can't find them anymore. Worked flawlessly to this day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> That is too cool. I love seeing people/members making their own things like these, gives it character. You wouldn't even have to finish the look of it. Just leave it as is.


Yep, pretty much the same thought. Didn't give a **** about looks, wasn't trying to sell it in mass. LOL


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> Here's my Core v1 build, very dull compared to some of the awesomeness on here!
> 
> 6600k (Currently at 4.5)
> Cryorig m9i
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> 16GB Kingston Fury DDR4 2400
> Asus Strix GTX 970
> 240GB Crucial BX200
> Antec 520 semi modular
> 
> Have a replacement front fan (Green Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm) and 2x 80mm exhaust fans (Coolink Swif2 80p) arriving this week to give it a green look and some better airflow.


That STRIX card though... LOLOL Beast setup. Trust me, this isn't dull. You can work on your case aesthetics slowly, but for now, you got the right internals! Will that 520 PSU be enough?


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> That STRIX card though... LOLOL Beast setup. Trust me, this isn't dull. You can work on your case aesthetics slowly, but for now, you got the right internals! Will that 520 PSU be enough?


Cheers, I think so, did some research and decided to go for a decent quality lower supply. I think these parts use less that 400w anyway, but I guess we'll see! Built this about 2 months ago and fine so far!

Looking forward to getting some new fans this week


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> Cheers, I think so, did some research and decided to go for a decent quality lower supply. I think these parts use less that 400w anyway, but I guess we'll see! Built this about 2 months ago and fine so far!
> 
> Looking forward to getting some new fans this week


Hell yeah, good stuff!!! What fans?


----------



## Eggroll40k

Updated my Core V1 build these two days. I've been using it mostly as a file/plex/torrent server so I ended up taking out my R9 280. I also swapped out the CPU block for a heatkiller V4 instead. I'll be using the previous block in a new In Win 805 build for the future. Also added some RGB LEDs and changed the fluid to a neon green from just plain clear that I was using before.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Hell yeah, good stuff!!! What fans?


Have a replacement front fan (Green Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm) and 2x 80mm exhaust fans (Coolink Swif2 80p) arriving this week to give it a green look and some better airflow.

Tempted by Raijintek Triton aio to complete the green but can't bring myself to go for looks over performance, so will most likely get an x41 and just have NZXT on the block green..


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Updated my Core V1 build these two days. I've been using it mostly as a file/plex/torrent server so I ended up taking out my R9 280. I also swapped out the CPU block for a heatkiller V4 instead. I'll be using the previous block in a new In Win 805 build for the future. Also added some RGB LEDs and changed the fluid to a neon green from just plain clear that I was using before.


God damn it man, that's sexy. Wish you had a GPU in there, but I know real estate is a huge commodity with this cases!! LOL Good stuff, love this build and the green cooler also.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> Have a replacement front fan (Green Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm) and 2x 80mm exhaust fans (Coolink Swif2 80p) arriving this week to give it a green look and some better airflow.
> 
> Tempted by Raijintek Triton aio to complete the green but can't bring myself to go for looks over performance, so will most likely get an x41 and just have NZXT on the block green..


Sounds like a plan!! Post up pics when that's all setup! Good stuff.


----------



## anotherid

hello v1 user greetings from Bali Indonesia, just want to share my build on v1

msi b85i gaming
i5 4460
corsair vengeance pro 8gb
samsung 850 pro 256gb
seasonic x660
benqxl2411t



i have a question about vga to complete my build, is HIS r9 380x will fit in v1?


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> God damn it man, that's sexy. Wish you had a GPU in there, but I know real estate is a huge commodity with this cases!! LOL Good stuff, love this build and the green cooler also.


Thanks! I did have a GPU in there before that was part of the water loop but pulled it out as I didn't game on it at all - the only time I'm on the box was when I remoted in to do some admin work.

Some pics of the build before with the GPU in the loop:


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Thanks! I did have a GPU in there before that was part of the water loop but pulled it out as I didn't game on it at all - the only time I'm on the box was when I remoted in to do some admin work.
> 
> Some pics of the build before with the GPU in the loop:


Question, how were your temps? I have a potential for a sponsor for my pristine. It's for an all white reservoir, but he seems concerned about cooling of the components. So I would you mind sharing what your temps were if you remember? Also, with the GPU, NASTY!!! LOL


----------



## maxime4611

Hello !
Just recently bought this awesome case to build a HTPC/NAS powered by Windows and Kodi
I want to fit 3 x 3TO (3.5") HDD in there (RAID5), but i don't know how to do it, since there's only 2 "sites" for them.

I should i do it ?

Need to do some cable managing once i've installed my M.2 SSD and the 3rd drive.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Question, how were your temps? I have a potential for a sponsor for my pristine. It's for an all white reservoir, but he seems concerned about cooling of the components. So I would you mind sharing what your temps were if you remember? Also, with the GPU, NASTY!!! LOL


Temps were great, CPU was around 50 under stress test and GPU was around the same...55 I think though I only benchmarked once after I completed it. Never gamed on the box so didn't know what the "real world" stats would be like.

Also, I should mention that this is using the Phobya 200mm rad (http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-xtreme-200-radiator-v2.html) in front with a single 120mm pwm fan in push config. I was going to get a Noctua 140mm later but given the temps andwhat I was using the build for I decided to leave it as is. The 200mm rad is also equiv in terms of surface area to a dual 280 so it definitely has the cooling capacity.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> Temps were great, CPU was around 50 under stress test and GPU was around the same...55 I think though I only benchmarked once after I completed it. Never gamed on the box so didn't know what the "real world" stats would be like.
> 
> Also, I should mention that this is using the Phobya 200mm rad (http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-xtreme-200-radiator-v2.html) in front with a single 120mm pwm fan in push config. I was going to get a Noctua 140mm later but given the temps andwhat I was using the build for I decided to leave it as is. The 200mm rad is also equiv in terms of surface area to a dual 280 so it definitely has the cooling capacity.


Never realized my 'online' grammar is pure ass after reading back my post... LOL But thanks, good info! I'll use this info for the build i'm doing now with this case in white! Appreciate it!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxime4611*
> 
> Hello !
> Just recently bought this awesome case to build a HTPC/NAS powered by Windows and Kodi
> I want to fit 3 x 3TO (3.5") HDD in there (RAID5), but i don't know how to do it, since there's only 2 "sites" for them.
> 
> I should i do it ?
> 
> Need to do some cable managing once i've installed my M.2 SSD and the 3rd drive.


If you want to do raid 5 I would go for 2.5 inch laptop drives if your just going for reliable storage. You can probably squeeze a gang of 2.5 inch drives to fulfill your NAS needs.

4 of these will get you 3 tb of RAID 5 storage... and they are 7200 RPM's, so they have some performance value also.
2.5 inch Drives...


----------



## nolive721

hi Maxime

welcome to this thread,you are right the V1 is a very versatile case I love it!

have a look in my sig or few pages back (102) and you will se where I fitted the 3rd 3.5"HDD in my own case

it works like a charm,not so high temperature even close to the PSU and with some good rubber padding,no risk to alter the mechanical parts of the drive.

any questiosn,let me know

Olivier


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> If you want to do raid 5 I would go for 2.5 inch laptop drives if your just going for reliable storage. You can probably squeeze a gang of 2.5 inch drives to fulfill your NAS needs.
> 
> 4 of these will get you 3 tb of RAID 5 storage... and they are 7200 RPM's, so they have some performance value also.
> 2.5 inch Drives...


I love those drives. I bought 3 500gb Momentus XT's before seeing those a while back.


----------



## maxime4611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> hi Maxime
> 
> welcome to this thread,you are right the V1 is a very versatile case I love it!
> 
> have a look in my sig or few pages back (102) and you will se where I fitted the 3rd 3.5"HDD in my own case
> 
> it works like a charm,not so high temperature even close to the PSU and with some good rubber padding,no risk to alter the mechanical parts of the drive.
> 
> any questiosn,let me know
> 
> Olivier


Hi Oliver and thank's for your response.
I think that i had the same idea as you. First, i wanted to attach it on the "back panel" but i didn't have enough lenght for the power cable, so i decided to attache it on the "floor panel" like you, next to the PSU.
So i have 3x3TB 3.5' and a 500GB 2.5" in this case. That's awesome








I plan to add a high end graphic card later so that i'll have a HTPC/NAS/Gamer config.

I just have a question (this is not the subject of the topic i know) but can i add a high end GPU with a mid range CPU ?
I have a Pentium 4400 and i just would like to know if the CPU will not "brick" or decrease the performances of the GPU.


----------



## Eggroll40k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxime4611*
> 
> Hi Oliver and thank's for your response.
> I think that i had the same idea as you. First, i wanted to attach it on the "back panel" but i didn't have enough lenght for the power cable, so i decided to attache it on the "floor panel" like you, next to the PSU.
> So i have 3x3TB 3.5' and a 500GB 2.5" in this case. That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add a high end graphic card later so that i'll have a HTPC/NAS/Gamer config.
> 
> I just have a question (this is not the subject of the topic i know) but can i add a high end GPU with a mid range CPU ?
> I have a Pentium 4400 and i just would like to know if the CPU will not "brick" or decrease the performances of the GPU.


Depends on your definition of "high end". The Pentium chips are definitely not good performers for newer games these days so it'll definitely bottleneck your GPU if you end up with a 970 GTX or AMD equiv. I would recommend you look at getting one of the i5s.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Sounds like a plan!! Post up pics when that's all setup! Good stuff.





















Replacement front fan and adding some exhaust fans made it look better, and made my 6600k at 4.5 drop from max 82 deg in Realbench to max 73 deg.

Good result, better than I expected!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement front fan and adding some exhaust fans made it look better, and made my 6600k at 4.5 drop from max 82 deg in Realbench to max 73 deg.
> 
> Good result, better than I expected!


Good temp drop. I dub thee, David Banner... LOL That green is great with the black! Time for some green in the case also!


----------



## nolive721

hi maxime

you see great minds think alike.......in addition to my 3 hdd I have an SSD where I run my dual OS (windows 10& ubuntu 15.10)from and its just awesome considering its driven by a pentium CPU

so to answer your question about combining your Pentium with Mid/high End card,I have to disagree with above comment

if we talk about the G3258 like I have OCed at 4.7Ghz and running with a 750TI GPU, I can play any AAA games in ULTRA with min 30fps

sure I have OCed my GPU as well to achieve that but then not all Pentium are to be thrashed if you go into heavy Gaming.I am planning to go for a 960 or 970GPU in the near future keeping my CPU for instance

In your case, it depends of course about your budget and what you want to achieve but in the end there will be always something bottlenecking your system anyway say the CPU,GPU,RAM


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Good temp drop. I dub thee, David Banner... LOL That green is great with the black! Time for some green in the case also!


Just ordered 60cm green led strip, to probably do around the underside of the top window. Dunno how that'll look or whether it'll work, we'll see! Never used led strips before..


----------



## DarkWr8h

An i5 Quad Core would be perfect for the time being if you wanted to go that route. I am currently using a 4670K, which is not a Dervil's Canyon but it's right up there with the 4690K. I OC mine right above 4.0 and love it's performance thus far. I could OC it higher but why. Just choose what's good for you and go with it. I got mine for a great price on ebay and couldn't be happier with it.

I see many new members here using the V1 case and am loving the builds. Don't be afraid to think outside the norm on your builds as some have done already.


----------



## maxime4611

Hi all, thank's for your reponses.
I was curious and i did some research about an intel i5 LGA 1151 and oh god that's expensive !








I searched on youtube and with a good graphic card like a GTX 960 or above, most of the recent game should run on high at around 50-60fps so it'll could be fine for me (i'm not a hardcore gamer).

Anyway, i've completed my PC :
- SSD M.2 128Gb for windows
- Pentium G4400 CPU
- 3x3TB 3.5" (RAID5) + 2.5" 500gb
- 4Go DDR4
- Motherboard MSI B150I
- PSU 500W
And the case
This cost me about 550€. It's very cool to see the internal parts through the window, and that's why i decided to buy this case (and it's mini itx mobo support).
I get around 37° CPU, 24° for the mobo and 30° for the HDD with stock fans on normal use. furthermore, fans are set on "silent"








I like the result but the PSU cables are so ugly, i should definitely buy a modular PSU ....


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxime4611*
> 
> Hi all, thank's for your reponses.
> I was curious and i did some research about an intel i5 LGA 1151 and oh god that's expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched on youtube and with a good graphic card like a GTX 960 or above, most of the recent game should run on high at around 50-60fps so it'll could be fine for me (i'm not a hardcore gamer).
> 
> Anyway, i've completed my PC :
> - SSD M.2 128Gb for windows
> - 3x3TB 3.5" (RAID5) + 2.5" 500gb
> - 4Go DDR4
> - Motherboard MSI B150I
> - PSU 500W
> And the case
> This cost me about 550€. It's very cool to see the internal parts through the window, and that's why i decided to buy this case (and it's mini itx mobo support).
> I get around 37° CPU, 24° for the mobo and 30° for the HDD with stock fans on normal use. furthermore, fans are set on "silent"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the result but the PSU cables are so ugly, i should definitely buy a modular PSU ....


Great looking build!!


----------



## Popple

Is it possible to build a completely fanless system out of this case?


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> Is it possible to build a completely fanless system out of this case?


Yes, you would have to look at passive cooling, but I WOULDN'T recommend it as internal temp will rise and the MB will not like it. Fans are a fact of live unless it's an open air case (removing and keeping off the panels). But, that would be a pretty cool project to undertake and obtaining workable temps. Have at it!!!


----------



## Dacr

Green!













I wish there was a way to turn off the red motherboard power light.


----------



## Popple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Yes, you would have to look at passive cooling, but I WOULDN'T recommend it as internal temp will rise and the MB will not like it. Fans are a fact of live unless it's an open air case (removing and keeping off the panels). But, that would be a pretty cool project to undertake and obtaining workable temps. Have at it!!!


Well I'm going to try it with a 35w cpu, and a sub 50w gpu.

I thought this case had plenty of ventilation holes already?


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> Green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to turn off the red motherboard power light.


Me likee!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> Well I'm going to try it with a 35w cpu, and a sub 50w gpu.
> 
> I thought this case had plenty of ventilation holes already?


Even if you remove the GPU, you still need something to remove the heat from the CPU. A large cpu heatsink might do the trick. But if you are going for a low end GPU, save the money and get a good MB that has a nice GPU chipset on it and heatsink the **** out of your CPU!! LOL


----------



## Popple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Even if you remove the GPU, you still need something to remove the heat from the CPU. A large cpu heatsink might do the trick. But if you are going for a low end GPU, save the money and get a good MB that has a nice GPU chipset on it and heatsink the **** out of your CPU!! LOL


Well I'm going to try it with an i3 63200 with the noctua D9L. Then I'll get one of those passive polaris 11s.


----------



## Dacr

Anyone using an x41 with 200m fan as push? Im sure people are!

Picking up the x41 today (wont be able to install until next week as waiting for some Isopropyl alcohol to remove paste from old cooler/cpu) and cant get my head around how the screws will work, using Bitfenix Spectro pro 200mm as push.

Looks like the screws holding the rad stick out a bit and will stop the 200m from going flat against the case, and the screws holding the 200mm stick out on the inside of the case, stopping the rad going flat against the inside? May all become clear when I try I guess..


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> Anyone using an x41 with 200m fan as push? Im sure people are!
> 
> Picking up the x41 today (wont be able to install until next week as waiting for some Isopropyl alcohol to remove paste from old cooler/cpu) and cant get my head around how the screws will work, using Bitfenix Spectro pro 200mm as push.
> 
> Looks like the screws holding the rad stick out a bit and will stop the 200m from going flat against the case, and the screws holding the 200mm stick out on the inside of the case, stopping the rad going flat against the inside? May all become clear when I try I guess..


It was fine!


----------



## vulcan4d

I don't know if this was already mentioned, but this is how the Thermaltake Core V1 looks like with a 12inch graphics card (Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X)














. I had to cut out a bigger hole to pass-through the video card and also a cut-out in the front grill as seen in the photo below. I'll probably cover it up with a mess of some sort.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> It was fine!


Until I turned the fan on and the blades clip the x41 mounting screws..

Anyone any ideas? My only current idea it to use washers or a bit of blue tack/pads to mounts the fan a few mm backs off the case.


----------



## sc0tland

I present, for your feedback, my first build in over 10 years. The last time I built I was in high school, and amd athlon x2's were all the rage.... T_T . I know its not an overclocked rig by any means, but I thought it would be a good fit in this thread at least!

I wanted to build something that fit 3 critical criteria. It had to have a very high girlfriend approval factor (GAF), it had to be very quiet, and it had to fit inside a 13'' x 13'' slot in my entertainment unit.

I originally thought to go mATX but didn't want to have airflow issues in such a tight space so I started researching mini ITX options. I decided to go with a thermaltake core v1, and couldn't be happier. For the price, its an absolute monster chassis. It was such a pleasure building the system out; so much room for activities, very easy to cable manage (even if my managing skills are sub par), great airflow. Its also just so aesthetically pleasing, kudos thermaltake on a A+ design.

The gigabyte ga-h170n-wifi is a really full featured mobo, the only thing that I would change is the awkwardly placed USB 3.0 header right smack in the middle of the board, way to close to the CPU. I went with the i5 6500 for my build and its performing great. This seemed like the best value on the market at the moment for pure price to performance ratio. Temperatures are great even with the stock heat sync, and it handles everything I throw at it with ease. Being a non-K cpu, I am using the stock fan cooler which is respectably performing and very quiet. 16gb of ram because I do some video and graphic work.

I went with the Sapphire Nitro r9 380 4gb after the glowing reviews and recommendations I read online. Having not built since having a AMD RADEON 9600 PRO EZ 256MB ....I didn't realize how monstrous a dual slot card really is. Needless to say, its an amazing piece of tech. This card is very, very quiet, and the temps fantastic (50c idle, 70c load). I have it pushing 4k out to my 55in Sony Bravia 4k tv. Gaming, it handles most everything at 1080p on high, as you all know, and it handles a lot of my indie titles at 1440 / 2k / and 4k, depending. Couldn't. be. happier.

If you're a particularly astute observer, you might notice that in the first pic, theres a shameful corsair bx200 ssd there....I made the mistake of just kind of grabbing the first ssd I saw that had a lot of good reviews. It wasn't until I installed w10, and started moving over some big files that it really pooped the bed. I went on here to find that this is a known issue with these ssd's, and I promptly ordered a samsung 850. No complaints, these are such solid drives.

For couch surfing I got a logitech k400 plus, wireless keyboard with built in trackpad and for gaming I got a pair of xbox one controllers. All in all, i'm very proud of the black_cube. Posted on my first power up, and its been smooth sailing from there.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc0tland*
> 
> I present, for your feedback, my first build in over 10 years. The last time I built I was in high school, and amd athlon x2's were all the rage.... T_T . I know its not an overclocked rig by any means, but I thought it would be a good fit in this thread at least!
> 
> I wanted to build something that fit 3 critical criteria. It had to have a very high girlfriend approval factor (GAF), it had to be very quiet, and it had to fit inside a 13'' x 13'' slot in my entertainment unit.
> 
> I originally thought to go mATX but didn't want to have airflow issues in such a tight space so I started researching mini ITX options. I decided to go with a thermaltake core v1, and couldn't be happier. For the price, its an absolute monster chassis. It was such a pleasure building the system out; so much room for activities, very easy to cable manage (even if my managing skills are sub par), great airflow. Its also just so aesthetically pleasing, kudos thermaltake on a A+ design.
> 
> The gigabyte ga-h170n-wifi is a really full featured mobo, the only thing that I would change is the awkwardly placed USB 3.0 header right smack in the middle of the board, way to close to the CPU. I went with the i5 6500 for my build and its performing great. This seemed like the best value on the market at the moment for pure price to performance ratio. Temperatures are great even with the stock heat sync, and it handles everything I throw at it with ease. Being a non-K cpu, I am using the stock fan cooler which is respectably performing and very quiet. 16gb of ram because I do some video and graphic work.
> 
> I went with the Sapphire Nitro r9 380 4gb after the glowing reviews and recommendations I read online. Having not built since having a AMD RADEON 9600 PRO EZ 256MB ....I didn't realize how monstrous a dual slot card really is. Needless to say, its an amazing piece of tech. This card is very, very quiet, and the temps fantastic (50c idle, 70c load). I have it pushing 4k out to my 55in Sony Bravia 4k tv. Gaming, it handles most everything at 1080p on high, as you all know, and it handles a lot of my indie titles at 1440 / 2k / and 4k, depending. Couldn't. be. happier.
> 
> If you're a particularly astute observer, you might notice that in the first pic, theres a shameful corsair bx200 ssd there....I made the mistake of just kind of grabbing the first ssd I saw that had a lot of good reviews. It wasn't until I installed w10, and started moving over some big files that it really pooped the bed. I went on here to find that this is a known issue with these ssd's, and I promptly ordered a samsung 850. No complaints, these are such solid drives.
> 
> For couch surfing I got a logitech k400 plus, wireless keyboard with built in trackpad and for gaming I got a pair of xbox one controllers. All in all, i'm very proud of the black_cube. Posted on my first power up, and its been smooth sailing from there.


Nice and simple!! love it!


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan4d*
> 
> I don't know if this was already mentioned, but this is how the Thermaltake Core V1 looks like with a 12inch graphics card (Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to cut out a bigger hole to pass-through the video card and also a cut-out in the front grill as seen in the photo below. I'll probably cover it up with a mess of some sort.


I say leave it. It's unique and you built it. Don't hide your creation!


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killrMODZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vulcan4d*
> 
> I don't know if this was already mentioned, but this is how the Thermaltake Core V1 looks like with a 12inch graphics card (Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to cut out a bigger hole to pass-through the video card and also a cut-out in the front grill as seen in the photo below. I'll probably cover it up with a mess of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say leave it. It's unique and you built it. Don't hide your creation!
Click to expand...

I agree. Go with it. Almost looks like an Intake/Exhaust port that was built in. Would be nice to light it up with a dim subtle amber/orange. If you want to hide any of the shiny metal, use paint markers or paint pens. Actual oil based pens though. They have them in all colors. I use my Semi-Flat/Flat Pens a lot LOL.


----------



## B-rock

So looking at a specs sheet it says:

"VGA length limitation: 255mm (Inside), 285mm (Extended)"

I'm just wondering what it means by "Extended", I have a Titan X and I'm thinking about getting this case and just want to make sure that I won't have to be doing any cutting or anything.

Thank you in advance 

Edit: Also, any suggestions for after-market cooling? Think the CM 212X would fit (1151 mobo) also fine with doing closed loop.


----------



## Dacr

Finished.











Disconnected the green led strips for now, think it looks better with just the front fan / NZXT logo lit up.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> So looking at a specs sheet it says:
> 
> "VGA length limitation: 255mm (Inside), 285mm (Extended)"
> 
> I'm just wondering what it means by "Extended", I have a Titan X and I'm thinking about getting this case and just want to make sure that I won't have to be doing any cutting or anything.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, any suggestions for after-market cooling? Think the CM 212X would fit (1151 mobo) also fine with doing closed loop.


I think it should fit, think the spec just means sticking through the hole in the front to the side of the fan.


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> So looking at a specs sheet it says:
> 
> "VGA length limitation: 255mm (Inside), 285mm (Extended)"
> 
> I'm just wondering what it means by "Extended", I have a Titan X and I'm thinking about getting this case and just want to make sure that I won't have to be doing any cutting or anything.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, any suggestions for after-market cooling? Think the CM 212X would fit (1151 mobo) also fine with doing closed loop.


Extended meaning like the picture from vulcan4d. It's the limit before it touches the front cover. In the members case it was "made" to fit LOL. In your situation, your Titan X I assume is 10.5 inch or 266.7 mm which will be fine. Keep in mind it will stick out a bit from the frame which may affect where you run your wiring. For me it was okay but I cut some of the frame to fit. better. First picture was when I first got it and second picture shows my new PSU and more flexible wires.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> So looking at a specs sheet it says:
> 
> "VGA length limitation: 255mm (Inside), 285mm (Extended)"
> 
> I'm just wondering what it means by "Extended", I have a Titan X and I'm thinking about getting this case and just want to make sure that I won't have to be doing any cutting or anything.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, any suggestions for after-market cooling? Think the CM 212X would fit (1151 mobo) also fine with doing closed loop.


Sell your titan x and buy 2 1080's... lolol


----------



## jesse1053

My full-size GTX 960 came in. And it juuuust fits in the case


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> Extended meaning like the picture from vulcan4d. It's the limit before it touches the front cover. In the members case it was "made" to fit LOL. In your situation, your Titan X I assume is 10.5 inch or 266.7 mm which will be fine. Keep in mind it will stick out a bit from the frame which may affect where you run your wiring. For me it was okay but I cut some of the frame to fit. better. First picture was when I first got it and second picture shows my new PSU and more flexible wires.


He technically should be ok because the titan is a reference pcb... so it doesn't have a tall "profile"...


----------



## Dacr

.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> .


Not sure all of us got the point, but some of did. Pretty fine point too.


----------



## Dacr

I thought so!

Accidentally replied in the wrong thread..


----------



## xStealth

So I recently built a system in this case, and I'm using a Phanteks PH-TC14CS "top flow" C-type CPU cooler. My situation is that there is a gap between the top plexiglass and the fan which I'd like to fill so that I know 100% of the air the fan is pulling into the heatsink is of ambient temperature, instead of some random case temperature air getting pulled in around the edges. The gap is around half an inch. Anyway, I'm looking into something like a duct to seal in the space. Ideas? 140mm fans with 120mm mounting holes, by the way.


----------



## termathor

Hi there,

I have a Corsair H90i + TT core V1 build, and with the advent of the GTX 1080 from Nvidia, I'm just wondering if someone has built
a nice setup with CPU and GPU liquid cooled ?
I know EKWB are doing a lot of things (1080 recently announced), and just want to know of any core V1 + CPU/GPU liquid cooled.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *termathor*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have a Corsair H90i + TT core V1 build, and with the advent of the GTX 1080 from Nvidia, I'm just wondering if someone has built
> a nice setup with CPU and GPU liquid cooled ?
> I know EKWB are doing a lot of things (1080 recently announced), and just want to know of any core V1 + CPU/GPU liquid cooled.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Check out my build... I've put in a k|ngp|n with my 6700k both water cooled just to give you an idea. You will have an advantage because of the pcb for the 1080 is not as large as the KP. So your routes would be easier per say as you don't have to modify the case in any way, but then that would take the fun out of it...
















http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1597463


----------



## r3mi5awi

Hi, I was trying to fit ASUS Gtx 970 Strix inside the case and for some strange reason the back of the card is very close to the front part frame of the case and the second fan isn't spinning. Not sure if is a case defect or I have to refit motherboard. Any thoughts?


----------



## termathor

@killrMODZ,

Wow, very impressive setup ! I gathered (hardly) you have a single loop, here. I think this is my upgrade path, with the 1080, but again, not right now ...

FYI, you may consider changing the MB to ASUS Maximus VIII Impact. The reason I'm mentioning this, is I have the VII (chipset Z97) and the
automatic overclocking capabilities are awesome. Don't know for the Gigabyte gaming, though ...

Quick one, what was the total cost of your build ?


----------



## termathor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3mi5awi*
> 
> Hi, I was trying to fit ASUS Gtx 970 Strix inside the case and for some strange reason the back of the card is very close to the front part frame of the case and the second fan isn't spinning. Not sure if is a case defect or I have to refit motherboard. Any thoughts?


For the length, have a look at http://thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002373
States the Strix (280 mm) will fit into max length of the core V1, even if outer chassis (285 mm). So, yes very close.

For the second fan not spinning, if it still doesn't under load, I'd return the card.


----------



## r3mi5awi

It isn't spinning because frame is blocking it.


----------



## r3mi5awi

After putting rubber piece between card shroud and a case frame.


----------



## jsx821

Best air cooler that fits in this case without any modification?

So far, it seems that the Thermaltake nic L31/L32 or the Cryorig H7 seems to be the best as far as performance goes.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## NBH2016

Deleted


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Best air cooler that fits in this case without any modification?
> 
> So far, it seems that the Thermaltake nic L31/L32 or the Cryorig H7 seems to be the best as far as performance goes.
> Any other suggestions?


The Noctua NH-U9S fits fine too, 125mm high. It has a 92mm fan but cools my CPU pretty good.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3mi5awi*
> 
> After putting rubber piece between card shroud and a case frame.


Strange, my strix 970 fits no probs.


----------



## NBH2016

It looks like the Asus strix 1070 model uses the same design as the 1080 with 3 fans and it appears to be 288mm or slightly longer so I guess it won't fit in the core v1 or suppressor F1?

I don't really understand why they went for 3 fan cooling on a card with lower power usage than the 970.


----------



## killrMODZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> It looks like the Asus strix 1070 model uses the same design as the 1080 with 3 fans and it appears to be 288mm or slightly longer so I guess it won't fit in the core v1 or suppressor F1?
> 
> I don't really understand why they went for 3 fan cooling on a card with lower power usage than the 970.


Cut the case... or the front panel... MAKE IT FIT... LOL I made a kingpin card fit, I see why you can't make that 1070 fit...


----------



## MagmaRules

Was also planning on upgrading to the 1070 strix but seems it doesn't fit. Looking at the MSI gaming but its 279x140x42 so seems 2mm over the limit as my 970 is already close to the frame.
Might have to just change case =(


----------



## alphauni

Hi, I'm long time reader, but never registered







This topic helped me alot when I decided to go with the Core V1 when I started to build my new system. Since I dind't see this info, I'm posting to help those are thinking to put a GTX 1080 FE in this case.

The Card installed:





No problem to install the 8-pin power connector:



I'm using the original 200mm fan and there's about 1mm clearance between the card's backplate and the fan:



Hope this info helps someone


----------



## torbuck

Greetings all

I've been scouring the web trying to find some info and stumbled on this forum. I am in the process of building myself a hackintosh system using the Thermaltake Core V1 case, along with a Gigabyte H97N-WIFI MITX motherboard and a Intel i5-4950. I am trying to determine what type of CPU cooler to use in this combo. I am striving for a fairly quiet system, and was almost ready to order a Thermaltake Frio Silent 12 cooler, however there seems to be a lot of people reporting that this cooler has a tendency to short out your motherboard. I do see some people on this forum using the NiC L31 cooler, which appears to be the same form factor as the Frio Silent (unsure what the difference is between the NIC and the Frio Silent). I am curious if anyone has had issues with this CPU cooler, and if I should be wary of damaging my motherboard if I go this route.

I was also considering the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO as it gets a lot of great reviews, however I read somewhere that this cooler will not fit in the Core V1 case.

I'm not planning to overclock. My main concern is keeping the noise down. Any suggestions on a good CPU cooler that would fit well with my motherboard and the Core V1?

I appreciate any feedback

Cheers,

Torbuck


----------



## dezkreet

Hello! I have just recieved my two v1's and im in the midst of planning what to buy next.
A problem i commonly have with my pcs is that i build them in pairs and have them stacked. I try to keep air space between them as much as possible, but theres an issue with build up of temperatures, So i've had to modify the lower PC to close looped water cooling for the cpu (which then made me OC the crap out of it). Once again this issue will arise once i build my wives and i's PCs for the next generation of gaming.

Overall, the plans will be a mid-high GPU, skylake processor, and a decent mobo, one SATA and 2 banks of 8gb ram, with maximizing overclocks as far as i can take it without the exhaust affecting other system. Due to having to buy everything twice i want to stick with close looped systems to keep cost down. I plan on having the kraken x41 as my cpu coolers, but i also want a close loop system seperate for the gfx card, but unsure of what model coolers people were able to squeeze in other places besides the front.

another reason why i want to go closed vs custom loop is because i plan on buying the gfx cards last and will be using old cards or onboards until i buy the new ones, so dont want to modify the cpu loop once its installed. My wife and i are mainly MMO players so gfx card isn't as important to upgrade right away


----------



## nolive721

@torbeck

I have the Z97NWIFi so hopefully comparable

Loo at some pics in my sig you will see a Thermaltake CPU cooler which is the NIC31 model and it fits admrably on top of being quiet and efficient to kepp my G3258 OCed CPU cool

https://www.amazon.co.jp/Thermaltake-TDP160W%E3%82%B5%E3%83%9D%E3%83%BC%E3%83%88%E3%81%AECPU%E3%82%AF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A9%E3%83%BC-%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E6%AD%A3%E8%A6%8F%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86%E5%BA%97%E5%93%81-FN722-CL-P001-AL12RE-/dp/B00K18JCFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465782589&sr=8-1&keywords=NIC31


----------



## torbuck

Appreciate the feedback nolive721. Do you know what the differences between the Thermaltake Frio Silent 12 and the NiC 31? Does the NiC have a better mounting method over the Frio? I assume you have had no issues installing the NiC 31

Cheers,

Torbuck


----------



## MagmaRules

I'm using the Thermaltake Frio Silent 12 and didn't have problems. Didn't know about the problems.
This is my current build https://pcpartpicker.com/user/MagmaRules/saved/WNtzK8


----------



## nolive721

to be honest no idea about the differences no since the Frio is not available on Amazon Japan where I live. I had no problem fitting the NIC31 and it looks nice IMHO in my current rig h color scheme


----------



## nolive721

oh la la might be time to think more to upgrade for my 750ti! lots of talks and débats on this forum about the real step up provided by this high price card considering the price tag. may I ask you what was in your case before and performance vs temperature situation with the 1080?

I am looking at the 1070 and the AMD 480 as alternatives for my 750Ti upgrade but this little baby is such a beast for the money, I will eb sad to see her go....


----------



## tutruong91

Hi, I'm new to this forum and just started to build my PC recently. I picked this case because of it's awesome form factor. I just wonder how you guys deal with the air flow. I have a cooler Master T2 and plan to put 2 x 80mm fans in it.


----------



## oversaturn

please help









i have a noctua NH-U9B SE2 and Ocz fatality 550 with msi 750 ti. are they fit in or not ?

and is there too much difference between v21 and v1?

thank you


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oversaturn*
> 
> please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a noctua NH-U9B SE2 and Ocz fatality 550 with msi 750 ti. are they fit in or not ?
> 
> and is there too much difference between v21 and v1?
> 
> thank you


Yes, they will fit. U9 is 125mm high with fan, so plenty of clearance (V1 supports 140mm tall coolers at least). 750ti is 211mm long so lots of space for it (285mm long cards max). The Ocz psu is under 160mm long and will fit as well (max psu length is 200mm).

No need to consider the V21, which is much bigger, unless you plan to use a Matx board. V1 is itx only. V1 is just under 23L, while the V21 is just over 45L.


----------



## oversaturn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Yes, they will fit. U9 is 125mm high with fan, so plenty of clearance (V1 supports 140mm tall coolers at least). 750ti is 211mm long so lots of space for it (285mm long cards max). The Ocz psu is under 160mm long and will fit as well (max psu length is 200mm).
> 
> No need to consider the V21, which is much bigger, unless you plan to use a Matx board. V1 is itx only. V1 is just under 23L, while the V21 is just over 45L.


Thank you so much


----------



## xcmartin

Hey everyone! Newbie to the forums here, getting ready to start a Core V1 build. Ridiculously excited. I'm no stranger to building my own rigs (been doing it for almost 20 years now) and I'm anxious to get this started. I've been getting so many parts in the mail lately, my apartment office's staff has started calling me to let me know I have new stuff in.

My girlfriend and I ran across a build in this case for sale at Fry's. I've traditionally been a GIANT HONKING CASE OR NOTHING kind of guy, as evidenced by the original Antec P180 case I have been using and updating for the last ten years. It's housed more builds than I can remember. Anyway, I wanted to reuse my existing i5-3570K and I was having trouble finding a mini-ITX board that I liked, so I settled on a micro-ATX board and the V1's bigger sibling, the Core V21. It's been up and running really well for a few weeks, but I kept coming back and stalking this forum, and decided the Core V1 build was what I really wanted to do.

I don't plan on doing anything you haven't seen in some posts here already, but here's the parts list:

Case: Tt Core V1
Motherboard: Gigabyte H77N-WIFI
Processor: Intel i5-3570K
Graphics: ASUS GTX770 OC Edition
RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport PC3-12800
PSU: Corsair HX650W (semi-modular)
Storage: OCZ Vector 150 240GB SSD (boot drive), 2TB WD Green 5400RPM HDD (storage)
CPU Cooling: Corsair H90, replacing included fan with Arctic Cooling F14 PWM and adding another F14 for push-pull, getting rid of the 200mm fan on the case
Other fans: 2x Arctic Cooling F8 Pro PWM PST in the rear

About half that stuff is either here and waiting or in use in the V21 build right now. Waiting on all the cooling stuff. My gaming needs are pretty moderate (Skyrim and MMOs, mainly) so I saw no need to upgrade to a latest-gen processor... though I probably could have had I skipped the V21 build! What I have will still serve me nicely, though it's hardly bleeding-edge. This will be my first mITX build in a proper mITX case, and also my first with a AIO liquid cooler.

I really want to upgrade to the GTX1070, but that will have to wait. I'm also concerned that, since the GTX770 has been in a standard ATX configuration for so long, the sag these heavy cards develop will have some issues with the opening at the front of the V1. I think someone here recently posted about their card rubbing - there's a possible cause, if you're reading this!

Anyway, I look forward to slapping it all together and sharing my own and everyone else's experience!


----------



## Hayden121

I am currently looking for an Australian build of this mine so far is http://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/H9MK8K please tell me if you have suggestions as in my country the pricing is extremely high {aud} and i am limited when it comes to parts and will the Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card fit in the case with my other parts?


----------



## Hayden121

Are the ASRock H110M-HDV and ASRock B150M-ITX Mini ITX Motherboards compatible?


----------



## xcmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayden121*
> 
> I am currently looking for an Australian build of this mine so far is http://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/H9MK8K please tell me if you have suggestions as in my country the pricing is extremely high {aud} and i am limited when it comes to parts and will the Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card fit in the case with my other parts?


That GTX 970 you have listed is a reference card with no extravagant cooler, so it will definitely fit. It's listed on pcpartpicker as compatible as well (down the list a bit): http://au.pcpartpicker.com/products/case/?compatible_with=HbjWGX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayden121*
> 
> Are the ASRock H110M-HDV and ASRock B150M-ITX Mini ITX Motherboards compatible?


The H110M-HDV is a Micro ATX board, so it won't even begin to fit. The B150M-ITX will, though.


----------



## Hayden121

thank you don't know much about PC gaming and all the build use motherboards that arent available in Australia B150M-ITX is it then


----------



## Hayden121

do all Mini Itx motherboards fit?


----------



## lockhead

Here's mine


----------



## xcmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayden121*
> 
> do all Mini Itx motherboards fit?


Assuming they don't deviate from the mini itx standard, yes.


----------



## xcmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockhead*
> 
> Here's mine


Just my style: nice and clean without a ton of lights. I dig it!

(Not hating on all the awesome builds with lights; I just prefer not to use them in my own builds!)

Any idea what the temperature difference is with your video card if you swap the window panel for one of the others? I had planned on leaving the window on top of the case, but I'm warming up to the idea of putting it on the side and I'm not sure how much that'll affect temps...


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Hi!

I was kind of considering getting the V1 Snow Edition, and doing a sort of blue/gold/white build, but I'm not sure my custom watercooling will fit in it.
I thought of doing it like this:

A 120, 46 mm thick radiator in the front with one Corsair SP120 fan.
A dual 80 mm. radiator in the rear with 2x Arctic Cooling F8 fans.
My EK-XRES 150 (considered putting it on the case floor lying down horizontally).
I plan on paiting the radiators white as well, and cooling both CPU and GPU.

So do you think my plan will work, or should I just do an mATX build, or go for a AIO cooler?


----------



## xcmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I was kind of considering getting the V1 Snow Edition, and doing a sort of blue/gold/white build, but I'm not sure my custom watercooling will fit in it.
> I thought of doing it like this:
> 
> A 120, 46 mm thick radiator in the front with one Corsair SP120 fan.
> A dual 80 mm. radiator in the rear with 2x Arctic Cooling F8 fans.
> My EK-XRES 150 (considered putting it on the case floor lying down horizontally).
> I plan on paiting the radiators white as well, and cooling both CPU and GPU.
> 
> So do you think my plan will work, or should I just do an mATX build, or go for a AIO cooler?


I think it could fit, just mind the hoses. I've just finished up building mine and am eyeballing it now, and it seems like there's space for all that. Would you have the SP120 inside the case or outside between the case and the front cover?


----------



## xcmartin

Finished up my build for now, until my Arctic Cooling F14s get here to replace the fans for the radiator. Only running one fan right now as a result. Also, I'm swapping the Arctic Cooling F8 Pros on the back for F8Pro PWM PSTs so I can run the radiator and the exhaust fans on one PWM port. My cable management in't where I'd like it to be yet either.

Here's the progression of my project: I started on the left with the P180, went to the Core V21 in the middle and decided it was too big after a week, and now the Core V1.



I managed to shoehorn two SSDs and a mechanical HDD in there! Attached to the back of the drive cage holding the OCZ Vector 150 is a OCZ ARC 100 (the blue bit sticking out in the corner).







The front panel is going to have the foam removed and the inside honeycomb plastic painted white, just to give it a little accent.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcmartin*
> 
> I think it could fit, just mind the hoses. I've just finished up building mine and am eyeballing it now, and it seems like there's space for all that. Would you have the SP120 inside the case or outside between the case and the front cover?


If I then get creative with the cable management (I plan on getting a white sleeved cable pack from Cablemod), then it might work.
I don't have a very big PSU either. It's an XFX ProSeries Black Edition 850W full modular. I just feel that I need both a 120 radiator and a dual 80 mm. radiator to cool down a CPU and GPU loop.


----------



## hajosattila

Quote:


> Looking at the MSI gaming but its 279x140x42 so seems 2mm over the limit as my 970 is already close to the frame.
> Might have to just change case =(


Why?

MSI gaming 1070 / *279* x 140 x 42 mm
Thermaltake Core V1: *285*mm (Outer chassis)


----------



## NBH2016

The Gigabyte 1070 G1 is 286mm long, do you reckon it will fit in? I haven't put a GPU in the case yet so when they say 285mm maximum is there still some room to play with?


----------



## level32

Depends where the power plug is located.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *level32*
> 
> Depends where the power plug is located.


Or where the aviation snips are located.


----------



## MagmaRules

I think 285 is really the limit. 286 you might be able to close the front panel but its a gamble. Also not sure if you will be able to pass the cables.
You have the EVGA 1070 that will probably fit. Still haven't found one in stock but I'll be getting a EVGA 1080 SC.


----------



## grimfandango64

Hello

Can someone share some pictures of how their PSU fan lines up with the filtered vent at the bottom of the V1 with the bottom panel attached ? I want to get a V1 and use a corsair cx550m or something similar and the majority of power supplies under 140mm in depth all seem to have offset fans instead of having them centered.

Thanks Guys


----------



## etiel

Hello, do you think it's possible to mount a fan on the right side panel above the hard drive brackets? Perhaps using the intake vent to mount screws through it? If the answer is yes, what would be the maximum diameter and depth (width) for this fan?

I'm planning to get this case and not use the hard drive brackets at all and only use the M.2. drive on my mobo.

Also, can anyone tell me the dimensions of the intake portion of the panel?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etiel*
> 
> Hello, do you think it's possible to mount a fan on the right side panel above the hard drive brackets? Perhaps using the intake vent to mount screws through it? If the answer is yes, what would be the maximum diameter and depth (width) for this fan?
> 
> I'm planning to get this case and not use the hard drive brackets at all and only use the M.2. drive on my mobo.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me the dimensions of the intake portion of the panel?
> Thanks in advance.


I had two slim Silverstone fans installed on the side panel near the HDD brackets and they fit fine. I think I may have had to use washers to keep the screws from sliding through but I can't remember for certain. If you remove the brackets completely I think you could probably fit a standard 25mm thick 120mm fan there without a problem. I no longer have this case though so I can't test that theory or help with your other questions though


----------



## xcmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimfandango64*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone share some pictures of how their PSU fan lines up with the filtered vent at the bottom of the V1 with the bottom panel attached ? I want to get a V1 and use a corsair cx550m or something similar and the majority of power supplies under 140mm in depth all seem to have offset fans instead of having them centered.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimfandango64*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone share some pictures of how their PSU fan lines up with the filtered vent at the bottom of the V1 with the bottom panel attached ? I want to get a V1 and use a corsair cx550m or something similar and the majority of power supplies under 140mm in depth all seem to have offset fans instead of having them centered.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Hi, sorry for the terrible picture. Here is my Corsair Hx650 lined up with the bottom vent. Pretty much a perfect fit! Probably not exactly what you're looking for, though.


----------



## grimfandango64

Hi

That does look like a perfect fit thanks for the picture







but the hx series actually have centered fans unlike the smaller modular/hybrid/non modular units I have seen which all have them off to one side probally something to do with their internal layout, it is possible to find smaller units with centered fans but they are rare which is a bit frustrating as I dont like the idea of the PSU being starved of air, I want to keep it to a unit below 140mm in depth so i'm able to move it to another mini itx build in the future that might not have the same amout of space for a PSU the v1 does, if anyone else has a V1 with a smaller PSU and can share a picture or two I would be grateful anything like the corsair cx, cs, vs.. evga b series etc.. should give me a good idea if not I might have to settle on a bigger unit although I have come across the fractal design integra 450 which has decent reviews and looks solid but I was hoping for a bit more juice.


----------



## grimfandango64

something else I would like to know if anyone here has any experience with it is that i've seen a couple of people mounting a 120mm rad/aio in the front with the 200mm intake fan attached I would love to run it like that and get the best of both worlds aiflow and cooling wise, how does it fit ? is there space for the screw heads between the front fan/rad mount and the 200mm fan on the other side without making contact ?


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question, anyone know if MSI or EVGA 1080 cards will fit in the case along side an AIO? PickPCParts keeps shooting out a warning. I just want to double check before I buy the case.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimfandango64*
> 
> something else I would like to know if anyone here has any experience with it is that i've seen a couple of people mounting a 120mm rad/aio in the front with the 200mm intake fan attached I would love to run it like that and get the best of both worlds aiflow and cooling wise, how does it fit ? is there space for the screw heads between the front fan/rad mount and the 200mm fan on the other side without making contact ?


Yup, I did this as well. No issues at all. You have to remove the 200mm fan to install the radiator, but there weren't any fitment issues. You can see the 200mm fan behind the radiator in this picture. I had a 120mm fan installed on the radiator as well for some push-pull action and it worked well. A little tight running the 24-pin cable, but I made it work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question, anyone know if MSI or EVGA 1080 cards will fit in the case along side an AIO? PickPCParts keeps shooting out a warning. I just want to double check before I buy the case.


The warning may be more for card length and width fitting in the case since I don't see how an AIO would affect the GPU fitting


----------



## RaleighStClair

Thinking about doing a MiniATX build with this case but I need to know if a Noctua NH-D14 would fit. I know the maximum cooling height is 140mm and the D14 is 160mm, but I have seen a post on a forum that indicated that it would still in fact fit. I have my reservations though, if my cooler would indeed fit this case, at all.

So anyone know, tried a DH14 and a V1?

Thanks.


----------



## MicroCat

V1 + D14? Just so happens have both waiting for some build time.

The short answer is: No. Not in the V1's stock config. The D14 is 3 fins and some heatpipe nubs too tall. (MB is a P8Z77I)



However, a few minutes with the dremel and some hotrod hood scoops, it would be fine. (Which is what I'll do with my V1 build - but with a slightly larger cooler. lol)



Don't mind the gap. It's only temporary. This is a great case for modding. Don't let those stock limits limit your build.

From my sorta exact measurements, a cooler 149mm tall will just touch the top, if using a vented metal panel. The plexi panel reduces clearance by another mm or two. But, that's before Mz Dremel sings her brief siren song.









If you don't want to mod the top, and I can't think of reason why you wouldn't, there's a good chance the Scythe Fuma would fit. It's a 149mm twin tower that can cool in the tall leagues (ehume's review)

While the boring stock V1 doesn't fit the D14, easy to let out a seam here and there and let the D14 breathe.









(Oh, if when you do mod the V1, don't stop at the top - remove the entire 80mm fan grille section - the D14 can do its own exhaust just fine - only need to remove that restrictive rear grille. The magic of dremels, nibblers and aviation snips)


----------



## inscythe

Does anyone know where I can buy replacement PCB for the front panel? My HD audio cable has one of the thin cable broken off due to improper crimping... I re-crimp it with pliers, but it's probably a temporary solution.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> V1 + D14? Just so happens have both waiting for some build time.
> 
> The short answer is: No. Not in the V1's stock config. The D14 is 3 fins and some heatpipe nubs too tall. (MB is a P8Z77I)
> 
> 
> 
> However, a few minutes with the dremel and some hotrod hood scoops, it would be fine. (Which is what I'll do with my V1 build - but with a slightly larger cooler. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the gap. It's only temporary. This is a great case for modding. Don't let those stock limits limit your build.
> 
> From my sorta exact measurements, a cooler 149mm tall will just touch the top, if using a vented metal panel. The plexi panel reduces clearance by another mm or two. But, that's before Mz Dremel sings her brief siren song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to mod the top, and I can't think of reason why you wouldn't, there's a good chance the Scythe Fuma would fit. It's a 149mm twin tower that can cool in the tall leagues (ehume's review)
> 
> While the boring stock V1 doesn't fit the D14, easy to let out a seam here and there and let the D14 breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, if when you do mod the V1, don't stop at the top - remove the entire 80mm fan grille section - the D14 can do its own exhaust just fine - only need to remove that restrictive rear grille. The magic of dremels, nibblers and aviation snips)


Thanks for the reply and the info! Yeah I love this cooler so much I went with the V21 instead and with a MicroATX MB instead -- I really wanted to go mini-- but I might just do a small HTPC for the living room with the V1 instead.

Thanks again for such a great post!


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inscythe*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy replacement PCB for the front panel? My HD audio cable has one of the thin cable broken off due to improper crimping... I re-crimp it with pliers, but it's probably a temporary solution.


While they do offer some spare parts on their site, don't see that V1 panel assembly. Probably best to contact thermaltake: http://www.thermaltakecorp.com/content.aspx?cid=8&s=20


----------



## sh4ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> The Gigabyte 1070 G1 is 286mm long, do you reckon it will fit in? I haven't put a GPU in the case yet so when they say 285mm maximum is there still some room to play with?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3fwona/for_those_who_want_to_build_a_pc_in_the/
, it should actually fit! He says he successfully put in a 11.61" long GPU, despite the case specs saying 11.22" (285mm) maximum. I probably would have got that Gigabyte card if I had known beforehand, but don't want to risk another mishap. I'm getting a reference design to be sure I have no further fitment issues.
_____________

*
WARNING*

*MSI Gaming GTX 1070 is too tall for this case!* Don't make the same mistake I did. It would require some significant modifications to the frame and front panel, or special low-profile adapters to plug in the power connectors. If you have any ideas otherwise, let me know! I am returning mine, since it looks like I would have to cut holes in the top of the case otherwise.

This GPU is about 5.5" tall, versus about 4.5" on the FE reference cards.

Luckily my credit card has return protection (Newegg policy on GPUs is replacement only).
I am getting a reference card instead. Too bad, cause this card looks sweet


----------



## testudoaubreii

Can some one help me, please. The case comes with 2 brass standoffs, but it looks like there are already "built-in" risers. Can I just put the mobo those?

I also noticed that there is none hole where there isn't a rider. Do I have to put a standoff there? The mobo is pretty secure even without it. Is there anything wrong with leaving a hole that isn't screwed in?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## sh4ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Can some one help me, please. The case comes with 2 brass standoffs, but it looks like there are already "built-in" risers. Can I just put the mobo those?


Just use the 4 included mobo screws to attach the mobo directly to the 4 built-in risers. No standoffs needed.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh4ne*
> 
> Just use the 4 included mobo screws to attach the mobo directly to the 4 built-in risers. No standoffs needed.


Thanks! I just finished my build. It is a really nice case.


----------



## niknejm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> The Gigabyte 1070 G1 is 286mm long, do you reckon it will fit in? I haven't put a GPU in the case yet so when they say 285mm maximum is there still some room to play with?


Actually, the card is 280mm long as stated on official Gigabyte web site.
Those 6mm are (I guess) the length of DVI connector.

Below are the pics from my case, as I tested just after purchase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh4ne*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3fwona/for_those_who_want_to_build_a_pc_in_the/
> , it should actually fit! He says he successfully put in a 11.61" long GPU, despite the case specs saying 11.22" (285mm) maximum. I probably would have got that Gigabyte card if I had known beforehand, but don't want to risk another mishap. I'm getting a reference design to be sure I have no further fitment issues.


Hey man,

Don't get the reference card, as the Gigabyte G1 gaming actually fits in the case (length and height wise).


----------



## verytiny

is it okay to have the fans touching like this or should i remove either the 80mm fans or the 92mm fan on the cpu cooler


----------



## NBH2016

Which Noctua CPU cooler is that? Unless you are doing some serious over clocking I wouldn't bother with the rear CPU cooling fan personally.

Edit: I see it's the Noctua NH U9B SE2.


----------



## wrathofbill

New to the forum and thought I would post my first ever PC build. Still a couple of bits and pieces to finish but she's up and running ....

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/y8nnTW

CPU
Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core

CPU Cooler
Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid

MOTHERBOARD
Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1151

MEMORY
Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2133

STORAGE
Kingston HyperX Fury 240GB 2.5" SSD
Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM

VIDEO CARD
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition

CASE
Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower

POWER SUPPLY
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX

2x 80mm be quiet silent wings 2 fans
2x Demciflex dust filters (cooler master Haf x) which fit side panel vent perfectly.
4 black aluminium replacement feet
Thumb screws replaced (Solid black)
RGB lighting
Xbox one wireless adaptor


----------



## killrMODZ

Gret
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrathofbill*
> 
> New to the forum and thought I would post my first ever PC build. Still a couple of bits and pieces to finish but she's up and running ....
> 
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/y8nnTW
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
> 
> CPU Cooler
> Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid
> 
> MOTHERBOARD
> Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1151
> 
> MEMORY
> Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2133
> 
> STORAGE
> Kingston HyperX Fury 240GB 2.5" SSD
> Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM
> 
> VIDEO CARD
> MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition
> 
> CASE
> Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower
> 
> POWER SUPPLY
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX
> 
> 2x 80mm be quiet silent wings 2 fans
> 2x Demciflex dust filters (cooler master Haf x) which fit side panel vent perfectly.
> 4 black aluminium replacement feet
> Thumb screws replaced (Solid black)
> RGB lighting
> Xbox one wireless adaptor


Great build!!!


----------



## maxime4611

Just received my new graphics card, which burnt my cheap power supply
I like how this computer case looks without any panel, to see every internal parts of the system. My friends are always interested when they see my pc. I mostly use it to stream music/videos and play games.
Anyway, caused by the power cable's graphics card (like many of us here) , i can't close the front panel.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxime4611*
> 
> Just received my new graphics card, which burnt my cheap power supply
> I like how this computer case looks without any panel, to see every internal parts of the system. My friends are always interested when they see my pc. I mostly use it to stream music/videos and play games.
> Anyway, caused by the power cable's graphics card (like many of us here) , i can't close the front panel.


You must have to clean your PC a lot with it open sided?

That is one thing to be careful of with this case. The manual talks about the maximum length of the GPU but says nothing about the height. If the power connector is on the end of the card you need to add the connector length (something like 20mm maybe?) to the overall length and see if you still come in under the 285mm maximum. Likewise if the power connector is at the top of the card you need to add it onto the height. If possible, also double check if the overall length includes the DVI socket at the back as that can make the card appear a few mm longer which could on paper make it look like it doesn't fit.

I think the card in the photo is the MSI Armor? That card is 140mm high whereas something like the EVGA card is 111mm high. I think for this case with an end power connector I would be looking at GPUs 260mm max. length but up to 140mm high. With a power connector on the top you can use the full 285mm length but I would look around 110-115mm high.

Please bear in mind this is all guesswork but I am currently researching which GPU to buy and although I love the positive points of owning a small case, one negative is you have to double check all the measurements to make sure GPUs fit which unfortunately does mean some cards just aren't suitable for this case for example the new Asus Strix cards with 3 fans are just too long at 298mm.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxime4611*
> 
> Just received my new graphics card, which burnt my cheap power supply
> I like how this computer case looks without any panel, to see every internal parts of the system. My friends are always interested when they see my pc. I mostly use it to stream music/videos and play games.
> Anyway, caused by the power cable's graphics card (like many of us here) , i can't close the front panel.


we have a similar air cooling set-up, I was wondering what GPU did you have before the MSI and what temps during gaming you were reaching assuming the case was closed with panels on?

currently thinking to move from my 750ti since I added a 2nd monitor for gaming and OCing the card has increased my GPU temps too high for my taste (low to mid 80s)

I am thinking about a 970 like I supposed is your model or even a 1070 when prices go bit down








thanks in advance

olivier


----------



## maxime4611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> we have a similar air cooling set-up, I was wondering what GPU did you have before the MSI and what temps during gaming you were reaching assuming the case was closed with panels on?
> 
> currently thinking to move from my 750ti since I added a 2nd monitor for gaming and OCing the card has increased my GPU temps too high for my taste (low to mid 80s)
> 
> I am thinking about a 970 like I supposed is your model or even a 1070 when prices go bit down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> olivier


Hi.
First of all i wanted to build a nas, so i had a low cpu with his stock cooler, 4 HDD and no graphics card. All panel closed the cpu was running at 32°, motherboard 25°, and HDD 30°.
I recently added an I5-6500 with a cooler master evo and a GTX 1070 ARMOR and temps were pretty the same without any panel. I overclocked my GTX to the max (clock speed 2050mhz and memory around 4650mhz) and i never exceed 70°.
For the price go for a 1070 , or at least the RX480 from AMD in my opinion.
If you think that temps will be too hight with some overclock, you should buy a founder edition with his "blower fans" that expulse heat out from the case.


----------



## nolive721

ok thanks I thought you had the 970 version but good to hear you went for a more powerful one.

there are 1070 cards which fits without mod I could see on this and other threads but I think adding some spacers on the front panel with further sealing could make it with the card you are using

i would prefer to keep my case fully closed to prevent dust from entering

thanks again for the quick feedback

olivier


----------



## wrathofbill

Does anyone else run a push and pull cooler at the front of case exhausting air and 2 x 80mm fans also exhausting air at the rear. I have tried all different combos trying to create positive air flow through the case but for some reason I am getting better cooling with front and back exhausting air??? Idle my i5 6600k o/c 4.4 ghz sits around 25C and under stress testing after gaming to warm the case up temps stay under 55 C. Even my GPU which sits mostly around 2066mhz o/c when gaming is running 5-6 degrees cooler.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Has anyone tried fitting a rather large card like the GTX 1080 Xtreme?


----------



## wyatterp

Hey All

Recently completed a build with this chassis.

A quick thermal observation after running a GPU benchmark on a blower style eVGA 1070 all day:

I found that the large 200MM fan has the odd effect of increasing GPU temps! That's right, running the 200MM fan actually increases GPU temps by 5-6C. I've tried switching the perforated panel on the right side (near the SDD/HDD cages) to the top, but this only improved things by about 1-1.5C.

My fluid dynamics theory is that heat "pools" and is trapped just under the top left bracket with nowhere to go. The front 200MM fan actually pushes this heat further into the corner, giving it less chance to dissipate. Shutting the fan off removes this positive differential allowing that circulating hot air just above the GPU heat sink to bleed off into the case. I found the GPU to hover in the 78C range with front 200mm fan on, and 72C with fan off.

Now, the solution is NOT to turn the 200MM off - other components significantly heat up when this is off. CPU and PCH climbed about 8-10C with the 200MM off. It's not a good situation.

Thermaltake has some work to improve this case for blower-style GPUs like mine. I think a good start would be to significantly perforate the sheet metal at the top left corner and into the acrylic window. Reduce the size of the acrylic window if necessary. I may try a mod, but I'm afraid of butchering the case, and the problem won't be solved by just putting a few dozen holes in the top panel. The overall chassis needs better ventilation above the GPU side of the case.

I should note, I have not yet installed two 80MM exhaust fans - I have a pair coming in on Sunday and I will report back if this significantly helps. You may say "duh bro, you need input and output" - and you might be right. But my goal all along has been to reduce fans to keep the whole setup as quiet as possible. Running this GPU under load in the upper 70s isn't terrible, but I would prefer it run cooler and quieter for better OC headroom.


----------



## nolive721

do you have a CPU cooler bit beefier than the standard intel one for example?

for me it helped the push pull air flow and the 2 80mm fans at the back completed the job

i dont have a 1070 far from that but bringing the 200mm fan down to 0rpm didnt help the gpu cooling at all, it was the opposite and i had to add another 80mm fan on The side of the card to bring GPU temps a bit more down(see pic)

again my own experience not set up comparable to yours but.....


----------



## wrathofbill

I can tell you from my testing that having the front and rear exhausting air from this case gave the best temp results. I too have a blower style gtx 1070. Not only did the gpu temps rise when having one end pulling in air and the other exhausting also the CPU and motherboard were higher. I have an over clocked i5 6600k running at 4.5ghz, the Gtx 1070 over clocked to 2100mhz. With a push pull radiator cooling the CPU and exhausting air through the front and 2 80mm fans on the rear also exhausting air. CPU under stress or intensive gaming never go above 60c, the Gpu sits around 70C under load with a custom fan curve. Any other fan configuration and the temps go up drastically, CPU and motherboard +10- 15C and GPU +7-8C. So for me negative pressure all the way!


----------



## wyatterp

Yes, I have a solid aftermarket CPU cooler. This will pull some fresh air that the 200MM brings in the front, and likely helps a small amount with exhausting heat out the back, but this fluid pathway does not change what's going on over the GPU!

Twin 80MM exhaust fans should help - because at a minimum they will reduce the positive pressure inside the case a bit allowing the heat bubble above the GPU to dissipate.

I wish I had room to put an 80MM like where your's is located - this would obviously create a nice fluid pathway


----------



## wyatterp

I take it you are confirming my theory this case REQUIRES the use of two 80MM exhaust fans to improve overall thermals?

Your sentence:

"Not only did the gpu temps rise when having one end pulling in air and the other exhausting"

...means when you didn't have two 80MM exhaust fans? If my stock i5-6500 runs in the upper 50s under load, I imagine it'll run even cooler once the exhaust fans are in place. I just hope I can maintain my very quiet PC profile overall.

If the twin exhaust fans improve thermals and keep the GPU closer to 70-72 under full load (I had been running a benchmark all day) - that'll be great. If not, I may consider some modding to direct air over the top of the GPU.


----------



## wrathofbill

Can the 200mm by turned around to exhaust the hot air instead?


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyatterp*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a solid aftermarket CPU cooler. This will pull some fresh air that the 200MM brings in the front, and likely helps a small amount with exhausting heat out the back, but this fluid pathway does not change what's going on over the GPU!
> 
> Twin 80MM exhaust fans should help - because at a minimum they will reduce the positive pressure inside the case a bit allowing the heat bubble above the GPU to dissipate.
> 
> I wish I had room to put an 80MM like where your's is located - this would obviously create a nice fluid pathway


i see

i put the extra fan on the side of my GPU card because of the crappy fan factory fitted on and the fact I was willing to heavily Oc it (its a 750ti by the way)

but your experience and testing is quite important to me because I am planning to upgrade my GPU next year and the 1070 was on the list

honestly I dont think this case is badly engineering from q cooling point of view considering the other ITX designs on the market.

Out of interest, are you driving the fans via a 3rd party software solution like SPEEDFAN or from your mobo and GPU built in software? not sure it would effect your results but I found SPEEDFAN so much better vs my GIGABYTE mobo and GPU offering....


----------



## wyatterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrathofbill*
> 
> Can the 200mm by turned around to exhaust the hot air instead?


Technically you can put fans however you want I guess - it's just not as optimal with heat build up against the wall as well as any dust being pulled in from the back. I think the real issue is airflow - ThermalTake could mod this design to perforate the whole case above the left side. I tried flipping my case on it's side as well - and that didn't work either. The blower on the GPU is still pushing air into corners. I feel like I should diagram all this. LOL


----------



## wyatterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> i see
> 
> i put the extra fan on the side of my GPU card because of the crappy fan factory fitted on and the fact I was willing to heavily Oc it (its a 750ti by the way)
> 
> but your experience and testing is quite important to me because I am planning to upgrade my GPU next year and the 1070 was on the list
> 
> honestly I dont think this case is badly engineering from q cooling point of view considering the other ITX designs on the market.
> 
> Out of interest, are you driving the fans via a 3rd party software solution like SPEEDFAN or from your mobo and GPU built in software? not sure it would effect your results but I found SPEEDFAN so much better vs my GIGABYTE mobo and GPU offering....


Not sure how other software changes a whole lot. eVGA provides the ability to do custom fan curves - so I can set fixed RPMs or a more aggressive curve. I can certainly lower the GPU temp, but at the cost of sound levels. Right now it's tuned for quiet operation (as it came from the factory). I'm obsessed with keeping things quiet if I can. The eVGA 1070 is a pretty quiet card compared to the 980TI I had previously.

I have a Gigabyte MOBO as well...I have the front fan set to a fixed RPM. I don't really see a benefit to going above 450-500RPMs. Well, I see a benefit to cooling, but not for noise. I could set a curve - but the curve is based on the "system" temps. I've found the system temp hovers around 60C and only deviates a little. It's not really a great sensor to use to change RPMs.

Anyways - I need to install the two exhaust fans tomorrow and try my tests again. It could be the ticket.


----------



## wrathofbill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyatterp*
> 
> Technically you can put fans however you want I guess - it's just not as optimal with heat build up against the wall as well as any dust being pulled in from the back. I think the real issue is airflow - ThermalTake could mod this design to perforate the whole case above the left side. I tried flipping my case on it's side as well - and that didn't work either. The blower on the GPU is still pushing air into corners. I feel like I should diagram all this. LOL


My build on Pcpartpicker https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/y8nnTW
Added http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/DEMCiflex-dust-filter-Cooler-Master-HAF-X-Front_55340.html to the inside of the vented side panels, so with the front and rear of my case exhausting air I limited sucking in dust.

These also finish the rear off nicely.. http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Thumbscrews-Case-Black-1-Piece_19353.html.
While these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aluminium-solid-39x17-Enclosure-Feet-Absorber/dp/B01FOKSM8C/ref=pd_sim_sbs_107_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41icYoa6xzL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=HNTZJ4J7MEPAK92GVKWR are so much nicer than the plastic rubbish on the case...

These 3 little mods make a £35 case feel a whole lot more premium...

Anyway good luck with the 80mm's , let us know how you get on...


----------



## nolive721

i should have phrased better

SPEEDFAN gives you the opportuniy to alter fan speed profiles depending on GPU and/or CPU temps

this is where I believe its an improvement vs the OE solutions so you can basically decide; somehow, how to make your cooling more or less agressive depending on the games you are playing (CPU or GPU bound)

hope it makes sense now

anyway good luck with the 2rear fans:thumb:


----------



## AlbertHarb

So I have a dumb question, I bought the case about a week ago and built almost everything except my gpu. Got an i5-6600k and a kraken x41 that I installed and everything.

Now as for the gpu I was planning on getting a gtx 980ti. My question is would I be able to fit a 980ti hybrid in the case? If not, what case would you guys recommend?


----------



## DemonInjected

Hey guys,

New to the forum and just waiting for this case to arrive with the rest of the components. Quick question, is there a status quo on how we should configure the fans?

Ive read some people have them all set to exhaust rather then and intake and an exhaust.

Cheers!

Processor: i7 6700 Skylake 3.4GHz
Memory: GSkill RipJaw V Series 16GB DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
MoBo: Gigabyte G1 Gaming GA-Z170N
HDD" Samsung 950 Pro M.2 256 PCIe
GPU: GeForce GTX 1070


----------



## wrathofbill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemonInjected*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the forum and just waiting for this case to arrive with the rest of the components. Quick question, is there a status quo on how we should configure the fans?
> 
> Ive read some people have them all set to exhaust rather then and intake and an exhaust.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Processor: i7 6700 Skylake 3.4GHz
> Memory: GSkill RipJaw V Series 16GB DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
> MoBo: Gigabyte G1 Gaming GA-Z170N
> HDD" Samsung 950 Pro M.2 256 PCIe
> GPU: GeForce GTX 1070


My rig https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/y8nnTW

After all different combos the best is front and back exhausting producing about 5 deg c cooler CPU and even my GPU runs 5-6 C cooler. I have fine mesh on both side vents so any air being pulled through will trap dust. May also depend on what cooling set up you be thinking on, only thing i didn't try was replacing the front mounted fan on my H75 with the 200mm you get with the case.


----------



## DemonInjected

Cheers, ill go with both exhausting then.

Nice Rig!

I like the link in the blog for the dust filters, might have to pick those up!


----------



## fullderp

I just want to thank the members of this forum, the moderators and admins. Every single time I'm considering a new case, this is the one place to come for good pics and information, be it my last 2 mATX cases (Deep Silence 4, TJ08-E) my current ITX case (SUGO-08) or cases I'm in the process of considering (Node 304) and this one in this thread, this forum is consistently the best spot, not just for pics but also interesting compatibility information.


----------



## wrathofbill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemonInjected*
> 
> Cheers, ill go with both exhausting then.
> 
> Nice Rig!
> 
> I like the link in the blog for the dust filters, might have to pick those up!


Thanks









I was a bit worried being they were magnetised and fitting inside the case close to HDD's and GPU but they are very, very weak magnets and been tested for any damage to pc innards . I have had no prob's and it was like they were made to fit.


----------



## nolive721

@wyatterp

Did you find the time to do further testing with the 2 additional exhaust fans?

It might push me to go back to the drawing board with my own air flow situation

Olivier


----------



## lalib

The MSI gaming X 1060 fits in the core v1, although it's highly dependent on your power plug's flexibility. The front panel fits nicely around the power plug up top


----------



## DemonInjected

Any recommendations if i decide to go with water cooling down the line? Anyone able to link any kits?

Thanks


----------



## wrathofbill

Designed some stickers to liven up the HDD's


----------



## dainfamous

Possible to install 2x120 or 2x140 instead of the 200 in front?


----------



## morencyam

I did a test fit just by holding 2 120mm fan on the front of the case and it looked like it might be possible but might need some slight modding. 2 140mm fans on the other hand, not a chance.

Lol, "terror byte" I like that.


----------



## Eggroll40k

A 2x120 or 2x140 will NOT work in this case due to the length. Remember you have to account for the two fans and the the extra extension due to the inlet/outlet ports. 200mm rad is your best best for maximizing cooling capacity.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggroll40k*
> 
> A 2x120 or 2x140 will NOT work in this case due to the length. Remember you have to account for the two fans and the the extra extension due to the inlet/outlet ports. 200mm rad is your best best for maximizing cooling capacity.


I assume he means just fans and no radiator since he didn't mention radiator with his question. I do agree though, that neither size radiator would fit up front. If it's just fans, I think it might work. I no longer have this case so I can't check for certain though


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niknejm*
> 
> Actually, the card is 280mm long as stated on official Gigabyte web site.
> Those 6mm are (I guess) the length of DVI connector.
> 
> Below are the pics from my case, as I tested just after purchase.
> Hey man,
> 
> Don't get the reference card, as the Gigabyte G1 gaming actually fits in the case (length and height wise).


This is great to know! I just returned my V21 for the V1 because of the smaller case.

That is a GTX 1070 G1, correct? I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger.


----------



## niknejm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> This is great to know! I just returned my V21 for the V1 because of the smaller case.
> 
> That is a GTX 1070 G1, correct? I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger.


Yup.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niknejm*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Awesome! Thanks. Is that an EVGA 80+ 500 watt PSU?


----------



## niknejm

Again, yes









i5-6500
cryorig m9i
asrock h110m-itx/ac
16gb kingston hx fury
250gb samsung 850
evga 500w 80 bronze
and gigabyte g1 1070

will look into adding 2x80mm pwm fans if needed..

Kind of, little budget rig


----------



## Kreuzer

No pain, no gain ..... I'm done for now.


----------



## wrathofbill

Cheap solution to covering up the cable management on show under GPU in the V1.... Smoked acryiic panel


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrathofbill*
> 
> Cheap solution to covering up the cable management on show under GPU in the V1.... Smoked acryiic panel


Nice. Can also be done by turning case 90 degrees so MB is vertical


----------



## nolive721

I mentioned this on the thread few months ago, I was planning to integrate an optical drive in my case because of the need to make family CD/DVDs for relatives.

I have managed to implement the function now and it was a pain considering how busy was the internal of my rig already and the way to take proper dimensions for cutting was also a challenge

please dont flame about the aesthetics, I know it doesnt look good yet partly because the actual shape of the optical drive case is not helping to make it flush with the front panel.the shape of the panel itself with its radius right where the drive is sitting was another challenge.

I am now planning to paint my case in white so it will look better in few weeks time.stay tuned.

before


after external view top


after external view front


----------



## morencyam

I know its a little late for this now, but it probably would have been a lot easier to implement a slim drive rather than full size. Regardless, cheers for actually following through with it and making it work


----------



## nolive721

I hear what you are saying but I spent already too much $$ on this rig, and time to do mods and all that so the drive was already laying around I didn't want to buy another more aesthetically suitable one

again, for now it was much function before looks but in few weeks time,it would like much better integrated in the front panel with use of clay or silicone to surround the drive frame and make it more flush with the panel shape.


----------



## Manella

Hi good guys,
I had a dream for some time to build my gaming system, even though I don't play a lot of games (recently) only MMO World of Tanks, even that when I have time after work and after my baby goes to sleep), occasionally, I could play Fallout and maybe other new releases.
So, my family went on vacation, and I was left home alone, and decided to finally for the first time build it.
I will upload picks of a ready system, please knowledgeable people, comment and critique it so I would understand if I was doing stuff correctly, I had troubles with cable management, but I think I put it together as much as the case and placement of ports allowed me.

here are my specs:
Case
Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition Mini ITX Tower Case
CPU
Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler
ARCTIC Freezer i11 74.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Thermal Compound
ARCTIC MX4 4g Thermal Paste
Motherboard
MSI B150I GAMING PRO AC Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory
G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
Storage
Sandisk Z400s 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 Video Card
Power Supply
Corsair RMx 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Operating System
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit
Monitor
Asus VX238H-W 23.0" Monitor
Keyboard E-More Hig h Quality C100 Optic al Wireles s Keyboard and 1600D PI Game Mo use Set
Mouse 1600 DPI G aming Mous e Blue LED
Custom 10 x Cutta ble Black PVC PC Fan Dust Filt er Dustpro of Case Co mputer Mes h 140mm









Thank you for your input.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Sorry if this has been asked already.

Will a Gigabyte 1080 G1 fit in the V1?

Thank you.


----------



## lockhead

I was wondering if MSI GTX 1070 Gaming will fit in this case.
My MSI GTX 980 fits just fine though.


----------



## wrathofbill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockhead*
> 
> I was wondering if MSI GTX 1070 Gaming will fit in this case.
> My MSI GTX 980 fits just fine though.


Not without modding case


----------



## MagicChicken

I saw someone in the thread had put two 120mm fans as intake in the front. Is there much benefit to having that bottom 120mm fan?


----------



## pirate d

Just a quick post I've been into computers for a long time but I'm now wanting to step it up a gear and get into projects and modding.

So here's my start

I5 4440
16gb ram
750gb sshd
Msi military class motherboard


----------



## Kryjeck

Hello everyone. Just joined today after searching for other V1 builders.

Current system specs:
Intel i5-1150
Asrock ITX motherboard.
Mushkin 8g 1600 RAM
550w semi modular PSU
1TB HDD
240GB SSD
ZOTAC Nvidia GTX 1060


----------



## xanax40

After the Asrock H81M-ITX start giving random errors, on post and on disc recognition, i changed to a MSI - H97I AC.

Changed the "ASS" hot VGA cooler for a Artic Accelero Hybrid III-140, but had to change the 80mm fan that comes with the kit with a Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm so that the case could be closed without forcing.

Also the backplate of the Hybrid-140 force me to change the cpu cooler from Cryorig C1 to a Nox Hummer H-212 that fits in the standard intel cooler size, plus a ARCTIC Fan 92mm PWM on the Nox cooler Push-pull config (the fan fits with the provided cpu "gramps" , no mods needed!).

I'm gonna post some pictures soon

Finally the build is "over" !


----------



## THERIDDLER

Well, hopefully have my build put together in the next couple weeks. I will list the parts along with pictures.

There are some very nice rigs on this thread. I was going to use this as my theater PC with some side gaming since it fits inside my media center.


----------



## THERIDDLER

What is a good contained watercooling system to put into this case? is the 120mm the only size that will fit? Thick or Thin Rad


----------



## xanax40

Photos:


----------



## Ladrigon

So im going from my laptop to a desktop and am on a pretty low budget and went with a used gpu.
The gpu i decided to buy is the sapphire r9 280x dualx. But i dont know if it will fit since the card is 262mm and on cores site it states it can accept gpus up to 260mm.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ladrigon*
> 
> So im going from my laptop to a desktop and am on a pretty low budget and went with a used gpu.
> The gpu i decided to buy is the sapphire r9 280x dualx. But i dont know if it will fit since the card is 262mm and on cores site it states it can accept gpus up to 260mm.


280 will fit and stick thru the frame


----------



## G59Scrim

Hey everyone.
I was looking to get this case but in white which would cost approx. $60 here in my country.
Is it worth it? Temps and noise wise, it's very pretty and all and would fit an Ikea desk pretty easily but I really care about those two things


----------



## nolive721

i am almost there, need final white paint touch on surrounding frames and the small side panel where power/reset switch are

As well as improving the DVD drive integration, the red tape now is just to give me an image of the color scheme with my desk, will be looking better soon


----------



## wrathofbill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G59Scrim*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> I was looking to get this case but in white which would cost approx. $60 here in my country.
> Is it worth it? Temps and noise wise, it's very pretty and all and would fit an Ikea desk pretty easily but I really care about those two things


For the money its a great Itx case. Temps are good depending on your setup really. Also fits in the Ikea Kallax and Valje range. I have mine perched on top of one of these at the moment. http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20284620/


----------



## G59Scrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrathofbill*
> 
> For the money its a great Itx case. Temps are good depending on your setup really. Also fits in the Ikea Kallax and Valje range. I have mine perched on top of one of these at the moment. http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20284620/


That's nice, I was looking to buy an Ikea Linnmon and might aswell upgrade my case because I don't really like my current case (cm 120 advanced)


----------



## THERIDDLER

Well, build went together very well. Everything works perfectly, just need an OS and I'll be off to the races haha.


----------



## Aelthar

Can you still put the front of the case on? I'm interested in buying the MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 4G.


----------



## yokubasu

HI, i'm also interested if MSI RX 480 GAMING X would fit in this case
i built my pc in this case before deciding on a gpu so now i'm in a little trouble. Which of the rx 480 AIB cards is the best for this case? ROG STRIX DUAL, SAPPHIRE NITRO+ OC, or MSI GAMING X?

I'm asking because i'm afraid the card might thermal throttle lol.

Btw is it worth ziptieing a 120mm exhaust fan to the sidepanel above the drivecages?


----------



## MagicChicken

What's the tallest air cooler that can fit in this case? I know the product description says 140mm but does anyone have experience with taller coolers?


----------



## MicroCat

Taller cooler without modding? Probably 149mm max with the side metal on top, 146(ish) with the plexi...But the plexi is easy to mod, which is how I'm fitting a 160mm tall cooler in my V1 build.

A 145mm Cryorig H7 would be a safe fit. The much better 149mm Scythe Fuma would be pushing it without a little tweak of the snips. But, the V1 is made for snipping!


----------



## jh3xp

Hey guys whats your take on running an open air type gpu such as the evga 1070 superclocked and not running any rear fans? Will blower type work better for this set up of not running rear fans? I prefer not to have rear fans because i want it as quiet as possible. Thanks!


----------



## THERIDDLER

What LED strips is everyone using for this case?


----------



## mikisstuff

Has anyone had any thermal issues using a M.2 on the back of their board? It looks like it will sit pretty close to the PSU and I'm worried it will heat up too much and throttle back...


----------



## rrgrimm

jh3xp: I wouldn't recommend an open air video card without rear exhaust fans. Otherwise, the heat will just recycle inside the case. A blower style is better suited for this case. I'm running a Founders Edition 1070 and it is surprisingly quiet.

THERIDDLER: I'm using Logisys adhesive backed strips. They can be cut every 2 inches which is important for this case as some strips can't be cut shorter than 12 inches.. I've cut mine to 8 inches. Magnetic strips work great as,well.

mikisstuff: I'm running a Samsung 950 under an Asrock board with no issues at all. I've also connected the resistor that comes with the Frio Silent 12 to the 200mm front fan. So, the case has reduced airflow from stock. This also makes the case silent.


----------



## possante87

A 150mm height cpu cooler will fit in Thermaltake V1 with metal side on top?


----------



## mikisstuff

Sweet thanks! Have you got the PSU fan up to help pull air across it, or fan down like normal? I was thinking about it and wasnt sure if the trade off for increased airflow would be worth the higher temp air entering the PSU


----------



## rrgrimm

possante87: The Core V1 supports coolers up to 140mm in height.

mikisstuff: I have the PSU installed with the fan dowward. I thought about installing it upward, but it may make the SSD hotter by drawing air from the CPU across the SSD and into the PSU.


----------



## cokbun

hi 1st i wanna say thanks for this thread, it helps me decide a lot picking up components to buy for my new core V1 build.
i just wanna add this case is great ! but i just wish it to be a couple of cm smaller, and i wish theres a white mini ITX board somewhere
So this is my build ( we ran out of blacks, so i had to use white )






full spec and long rants about my build can be found here with assembly video coming soon
http://cokbun.com/building-a-mini-gaming-pc-rig-with-mini-itx-motherboard/


----------



## teh n00binator

I took a gamble today and decided to try fitting a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream (a 48mm thick card) into this case:


----------



## Axiomatik

Finally got my HTPC setup built with spare parts. The V1 was super easy to build and the internal cable mgmt came out very clean.

i7-4770
16g idk RAM
Gigabyte m-itx z97 wifi
Samsung 750 Evo 250g
Seagate Barracuda 2tb
Noctua L9i
EVGA G2 550w





Waiting on my lightpack to arrive before doing cable mgmt


----------



## iStarbuck

So I've just ordered the first couple of components for my new rig to include the Core V1. I was looking through the Thermaltake website but it seems their optional windowed side panels are out of stock. I was wondering if anyone here knows where I could find any in stock.


----------



## cokbun

i'm not sure if its even sold seperately because i've never seen one, but as an experience, putting the window on the gpu side is not recommended because of the extra heat ( unless you have water cooling on it )


----------



## Kopmeister

Been using this case since December and love it. Whilst I have opened it up a few times to do a bit of cable management I haven't done as much as I would like to do, simply due to the GPU. Most of us have a GPU that sticks out in to the frame, was wondering if there were tips for removing it and putting it back in. Every time I've tried and really struggled to get anywhere, its such a tight and it nearly impossible to manoeuvre it


----------



## yokubasu

I'll try asking again as i didn't get an answer: *would an msi gaming x rx 480 fit into this case?*
I already built my PC in this case except for gpu and it's really hard to choose one all i know is that i want amd (since i have a freesync monitor)


----------



## Axiomatik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yokubasu*
> 
> I'll try asking again as i didn't get an answer: *would an msi gaming x rx 480 fit into this case?*
> I already built my PC in this case except for gpu and it's really hard to choose one all i know is that i want amd (since i have a freesync monitor)


It fits... Found it in like 10 secs on PC part picker ( i know pictured is the XFX card, but there was another user who had the MSI card you're talking about, but didn't include a picture).


----------



## Wolfe1

*Orders Black Core V1 case*

"Oh look a thread dedicated to builds with this case, neat!"

"Oh man that really does look good in white....."

_*Cancels order, orders White Core V1 case*_


----------



## nounta1016

Hello guys,

I am fairly inexperienced with building desktop but I was really interested in building with this case for portability. I have a few questions I would like your advice on. I scanned through some of the posts to see what I can dig up but it might be a lot easier just to ask.

For CPU cooler, I wanted to get a liquid cooling one. It looks like a few people said they used Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler. I plan to get a i5 6600k, would that be good enough or is there a better recommendation?

For the graphic card, I wanted to get a 1070. Someone said that the 1070 Gigabyte G1 gaming fits well in the case, is there others that fit without doing mods?

Lastly, what motherboard would you guys recommend? My budget is around $120 for one and my main needs is that it needs to be capable of 32gb of ram and have M.2 SSD. I won't be using any harddrive bays.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nounta1016*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am fairly inexperienced with building desktop but I was really interested in building with this case for portability. I have a few questions I would like your advice on. I scanned through some of the posts to see what I can dig up but it might be a lot easier just to ask.
> 
> For CPU cooler, I wanted to get a liquid cooling one. It looks like a few people said they used Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler. I plan to get a i5 6600k, would that be good enough or is there a better recommendation?
> 
> For the graphic card, I wanted to get a 1070. Someone said that the 1070 Gigabyte G1 gaming fits well in the case, is there others that fit without doing mods?
> 
> Lastly, what motherboard would you guys recommend? My budget is around $120 for one and my main needs is that it needs to be capable of 32gb of ram and have M.2 SSD. I won't be using any harddrive bays.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


1. I plan on using an H50 (fairly old) that i have been using on an existing OC rig so I think that should work just fine.

2. The G1 is a long card but fits so anything under its length should work. I have seen some people use the MSI 1070 but the card is a bit too tall and requires a bit of modification to the case to use. Looks like EVGA's SC 1070 will fit no problem and that is what i plan to put in mine once it gets here tomorrow.

3. Im assuming you plan to overclock with the 6600k so you need to get a Z type mini itx board which $120 is the low end, im grabbing the Gigabyte Z170N G5 Gaming (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1N83UD9882) for about $155 since it has M.2 support and has actual heatsinks on the board that can handle a bit of heat from OC. Any on this page will do but if youw ant to OC you will need to buy on the higher end http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007627%20600567584%20600567581%20600009028


----------



## nounta1016

Thank you for answering all my concerns. You just made it so much easier to decide which parts!

Originally, I wasn't planning to overclock but that was because I was planning to use the SilverStone RAVEN RVZ02B case but I see a lot of people say they have heat problems. The Gigabyte Z170N G5 looks like a good fit and have all the features I needed so I think i'll get that. I said around $120 because I'm use to getting good deals on Z type ATX and mATX boards for around $100, but for m-ITX...it doesn't go on discount often it seems.


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nounta1016*
> 
> Thank you for answering all my concerns. You just made it so much easier to decide which parts!
> 
> Originally, I wasn't planning to overclock but that was because I was planning to use the SilverStone RAVEN RVZ02B case but I see a lot of people say they have heat problems. The Gigabyte Z170N G5 looks like a good fit and have all the features I needed so I think i'll get that. I said around $120 because I'm use to getting good deals on Z type ATX and mATX boards for around $100, but for m-ITX...it doesn't go on discount often it seems.


No worries, if you have any other questions I have gone through this entire thread in the last day or two (definitely worth a look at the cool things people have done).

And yeah the mITX boards are a bit more limited in options so the price reflects. Do note that that board only have 2 fan headers so you may need to include a fan controller or have some fans running off the PSU at full speed (How fast the water pump should run anyway)


----------



## iStarbuck

I found this tonight, apparently someone still sells these.

http://aerocooler.com/thermaltake-ac-014-oo1otn-c1-core-v1-side-panel-window/

I am aware of the potential heat issues with a windowed panel in front of the GPU, but I'd like to have a spare Window just to have the option in case it's not that big of a deal. The way I see it is with such a small case and a 200mm fan plus twin 80mils in the back pulling, plus the exhaust from the GPU itself should be moving enough volume out of the case to keep things moderately cool by the sheer volume of air being moved. Although it won't be the quietest setup, it little is when running an OC build.

Additionally I ran into a bit of a problem with my Power Supply, not the PSU itself but rather the ATX 24pin cable. I got an EVGA 850 Supernova, which does fit, but the bundled ATX wire harness is just WAY too chunky for the case, even without the bulk of the cooler on the front panel. I started looking for shorty 24pin cables but all I can find in < 10" are those fugly rainbow ones from the 90's. However I just discovered prepackaged shrouded wires that I can assemble individually instead of buying a whole harness. Would be kinda tedious to do each one individually, but the space savings will be enormous.

My next challenge is already being addressed, but I'd like to find a way to fit a GTX 1080 in this thing. It's looking like it might not need modifications. If the Gigabyte G1 1070 (11.26" x 4.53") Wolfe1 mentioned can fit then the ASUS TURBO 1080 8G (10.50" x 4.37") should do just fine. As well if space is still a constraint theres this adorable chibi 1070 by Gigabyte.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125893

Again I'm still parts shopping, but I'll post my (fairly ambitious) build here soon.


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niknejm*
> 
> Actually, the card is 280mm long as stated on official Gigabyte web site.
> Those 6mm are (I guess) the length of DVI connector.
> 
> Below are the pics from my case, as I tested just after purchase.
> Hey man,
> 
> Don't get the reference card, as the Gigabyte G1 gaming actually fits in the case (length and height wise).


Found this on page 124, looks like it fits barely haha, I would just avoid some of MSIs offerings as they are too tall, otherwise I think you are fine.


----------



## Wolfe1

Parts are here!....but no time to build today


----------



## Autoart7188

Hi all I'm pretty new here love all of the builds I'm seeing with this particular case I recently made the decision to build a Mini ITX gaming rig using this case and I'm really looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoart7188*
> 
> Hi all I'm pretty new here love all of the builds I'm seeing with this particular case I recently made the decision to build a Mini ITX gaming rig using this case and I'm really looking forward to the challenge.


Welcome! im just building mine today as well. One thing I wanted to point out though, before you open that 1060 I would double check that it will fit (unless you want to do a case modification). I saw some pictures (somewhere in this thread) where someone had to cut into the front of the case a bit in order to get an MSI 1070 to fit because its too tall.

Edit: Also why did you buy an unlocked processor but then bought a non-Z type motherboard (needed for overclocking)?


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh4ne*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3fwona/for_those_who_want_to_build_a_pc_in_the/
> , it should actually fit! He says he successfully put in a 11.61" long GPU, despite the case specs saying 11.22" (285mm) maximum. I probably would have got that Gigabyte card if I had known beforehand, but don't want to risk another mishap. I'm getting a reference design to be sure I have no further fitment issues.
> _____________
> 
> *
> WARNING*
> 
> *MSI Gaming GTX 1070 is too tall for this case!* Don't make the same mistake I did. It would require some significant modifications to the frame and front panel, or special low-profile adapters to plug in the power connectors. If you have any ideas otherwise, let me know! I am returning mine, since it looks like I would have to cut holes in the top of the case otherwise.
> 
> This GPU is about 5.5" tall, versus about 4.5" on the FE reference cards.
> 
> Luckily my credit card has return protection (Newegg policy on GPUs is replacement only).
> I am getting a reference card instead. Too bad, cause this card looks sweet


Found this on page 123


----------



## Autoart7188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfe1*
> 
> Welcome! im just building mine today as well. One thing I wanted to point out though, before you open that 1060 I would double check that it will fit (unless you want to do a case modification). I saw some pictures (somewhere in this thread) where someone had to cut into the front of the case a bit in order to get an MSI 1070 to fit because its too tall.
> 
> Edit: Also why did you buy an unlocked processor but then bought a non-Z type motherboard (needed for overclocking)?


I got an amazing deal on the motherboard which I couldn't pass up, and don't worry I may make use of the Unlocked CPU in the future with an updated mobo as for the GPU see below



BOOM!!!!





And yes I know that is an evil Intel Stock cooler on there but bear with me as I said I've only just made the decision to build a mini ITX rig and it was the only other cooler i had lying around. Next project is getting a watercooling loop in there


----------



## Wolfe1

No modification to get the MSI 1060 in there? I thought it was the same size as the 1070?


----------



## Autoart7188

None but it did take about 15-20 mins of head scratching and some choice words to get it in there


----------



## Wolfe1

Haha rig looks great! Can't wait to build mine tonight. Love that snow case!


----------



## Autoart7188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfe1*
> 
> No modification to get the MSI 1060 in there? I thought it was the same size as the 1070?


looking at the specs of the MSI 1070 it is longer but only by 2mm the width is the same however because it has 2 power connectors the case would interfere with plugging both of them in whereas the 1060 only requires 1 PCIe connector


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoart7188*
> 
> looking at the specs of the MSI 1070 it is longer but only by 2mm the width is the same however because it has 2 power connectors the case would interfere with plugging both of them in whereas the 1060 only requires 1 PCIe connector


That must be why, I forgot about the lower power requirement! Good to know!


----------



## Wolfe1

Got time to build last night, moving from a case 4 times the size was a bit more of a hassle than I figured...



Not a great picture but I took the H50 I had and set it up in a push/pull setup on the front, so far its keeping my CPU really cool.




The whole thing is a bit of a rats nest since I built it in a bit of a haste and the power supply I am using is only semi modular with cables made for a full sized case. Really loving the look of it though and so far internal temps are great even without exhaust fans.

Going to clean it up, add lights, and begin overclocking it tonight if I get time.


----------



## teh n00binator

Finally got my RMA replacement H55 cooler from corsair, had to face pipes from up to downwards leading to an upside down logo:



Also pic of palit jetstream 970 in this case:



Build link: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/shnnTW


----------



## verytiny

should i replace the 200mm fan with an nf-a14 because it isn't moving much air


----------



## jerbox16

Hi everyone! im new here, i just wanted to ask if is there anyone here put a custom water cooling system in their rig or planning one?
I'm planning to put upgrade my cooling system cause i want to max out the oc. I need some guide..

BTW here is mu build - https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Jerbox/saved/
Core i5 6600K
Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1151
Avexir Core Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8GB
Samsung EVO 850 250GB SSD M.2
WD Black 1TB
Seasonic S12II-520 80+ (SS-520GB)
Thermaltake Core V1
Cryorig M9i
AeroCool Silent Master 200mm Red LED Cooling Fan
(2x) Xilence COO-XPF80.R.PWM 32.1 CFM 80mm Fan
Xilence COO-XPF92.R.PWM 32.1 CFM 92mm Fan

(Sorry no photos yet, will update as soon i finish repainting the case)

I manage to fit the 1070 w/ the help of my friend who is a pc modder here in our region who had a laser cutter machine.
I also change the fan of the cryorig m9i w/ xilence 92mm fan to match my red and black color scheme and for the aesthetic hehe


----------



## Autoart7188

Hi Jerbox16 sounds like a pretty sweet rig be nice to see some pics







, I myself have an MSI 1060 crammed in I was also planning to install a sort of custom/AIO loop myself but after seeing how large the MSI card is it would be pretty much impossible to water cool the GPU without cutting chunks out of the top of the case so I'm afraid we'd have to make do with just CPU cooling, I was thinking of the Alphacool Eisbaer (Solo) as the res/pump combo then you can add your own tubing, fittings and rads, I've had a look and i'd say you could potentially add 2 rads to this case either a 120mm or 140mm in the front and a single 80mm at the rear (every little helps right) I thought a black ice dual 80mm rad that I bought would have fitted but Unfortunately the dimensions on the website were inaccurate and were out by about 20mm.


----------



## magn2o

Does anyone have the max dimensions for radiators that fit in here? I've read that you can fit a 140mm, and with EK having just released the Predator 140 (incl. QDC).. I'm wondering if I can cram one of those in and get my GPU on the loop, too..


----------



## jerbox16

Thank you Autoart7188







very nice idea but Alphacool Eisbear is not available here. Im thinking on NZXT Kraken X41 with Grid+ due to its 140mm size and thick rad i think it is the best performer AIO that can fit in our case w/o any mods. But also willing to do cutting chuncks of metal to the case just to fit a custom water cooling system hehe


----------



## Wolfe1

This might be useful for people here with EVGA 10 series cards: http://www.evga.com/articles/01058/evga-powerlink-promotion/



Not that hooking up the cables in front is a great idea....but someone may find it useful.


----------



## ChexWarrior

Hi everyone! Thanks to this forum I managed to build my PC with this awesome case without any hassle. I just have sort of a general concern. I noticed most builds have the window on top, but my GPU blows out the top of it(GTX 1060 Gigabyte Windforce OC). So I opted for putting the windowed panel on the left side in front kf the GPU. Is this a bad idea? Since I read it's not good to cover the front of the GPU. Also, here are some pics. Nothing fancy but I love it.


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChexWarrior*
> 
> Hi everyone! Thanks to this forum I managed to build my PC with this awesome case without any hassle. I just have sort of a general concern. I noticed most builds have the window on top, but my GPU blows out the top of it(GTX 1060 Gigabyte Windforce OC). So I opted for putting the windowed panel on the left side in front kf the GPU. Is this a bad idea? Since I read it's not good to cover the front of the GPU. Also, here are some pics. Nothing fancy but I love it.


A couple things:
1. I wouldn't be too concerned with it blowing air out the top since the main 200mm will push that air out the back. I would place the window on top and have a vent on the side so that your card can get fresh air (More important than the exhaust in my opinion).
2. If you are concerned with that then maybe use the window for the HHD side? So you can have a vent on the side and top of your GPU?


----------



## ChexWarrior

Wow now I feel pretty stupid since I don't know why I thought that putting the vent on that side would place the grill on the bottom. Thanks for pointing that out. Now I have even better airflow.


----------



## Wolfe1

Added some interior lighting. Its all adjustable and the colors come out great. I am using this: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FQ9UQOY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and just routing the usb end to an internal usb port off the 2.0 header on my Mobo. Probably better options out there but this was cheap and bright.



Still a mess inside:


----------



## ClashOfClans

Hey guys I love this case. Recently returned a pny gtx 1060 due to issues, and now I got a msi gaming 1060...and it's crazy how much bigger the msi gtx1060 is. I ran into some fitment issues where I had to use the dremel. I got the tx3 cooler and just put two 92mm noctua fans on the tx3 and two noctua 80mm fans for the exhaust:



Here is where I had to dremel, just a little section of metal right above the 8 pin power:



No way is that power connector going to fit without cutting out the top area a little bit. I also found that with my cpu heat sink, since I can't install from the top, I had to remove the front panel, remove the big intake fan in the front, and remove the power switch panel to be able to get it in. But it finally went in fine. Look how much it sticks out with the front panel off...





Haven't really gotten to test the card out but the system is very quiet.

Running a i5 3570s, asus itx, 16gb ddr3, 750gb hard drive, msi gaming x 1060 6gb


----------



## Autoart7188

Glad you managed to get your MSI 1060 in there took me atleast 15-20 mins of head scratching and swearing but I then had a revelation, to get mine in I removed the I/O plate from the card itself and placed it where it would eventually end up in the case that way you get a little more wiggle room with the card and I could slide it into the case from the front its a good job this card only requires a single Power connector or else I would have had to get the dremmel out myself


----------



## DarkWr8h

I had to do the same thing with my build when I installed a MSI 980 4GD5T OC Edition. The connector fits better now that I replaced the PSU with a Corsair SF600. The modular cables were ribbon cables and I was able to bend them much lower that before.

Check two of my threads here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/870#post_24749638

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1090#post_25099561

Glad to see many still interested in the Core V1


----------



## cokbun

hi , i tried putting the windows on the side, when gaming the temp seems to be a lot higher , in my case its 10 C , its because the hot air that's supposed to be blown out gets trapped, or even reflected to the heat source ie your gpu


----------



## Nefth

Ok, so I made my own little beast right here (sorry for my bad English, I'm from Chile)!

*Specs*

Case: *Thermaltake Core V1* (of course hehe)
Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VIII Impact*
CPU: *i7-6700k @ 4.6 ghz 24/7*
Cooler: *DEEPCOOL Captain 120 EX*
RAM: *Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GBx2 @3000 Mhz*
GPU: *EVGA GTX 1070 FTW*
Hard Drive: *Kingston HyperX Savage 960GB*
PSU: *Cooler Master V Series 850 Watts* with modded cables
Monitor: *Asus VG248QE*
Keyboard: *Corsair K70* (red lights)
Mouse: *Xornet II*

Bought some Sleeved Cables from *CableMod* (this are really cool), and also configurated them to be shorter than PSU stocks (cable managmente was a ***** xD)

I changed all the fans for Red LED ones so they can match the colour scheme









These are some photos! (it has some little duste because I assemble this machine time to time... in like 2 weeks or so, because I had to wait for cables, fans and the GPU)











 (in this picture you can see how TIGHT is the GPU)

I'm very happy with this little machine


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfe1*
> 
> A couple things:
> 1. I wouldn't be too concerned with it blowing air out the top since the main 200mm will push that air out the back. I would place the window on top and have a vent on the side so that your card can get fresh air (More important than the exhaust in my opinion).
> 2. If you are concerned with that then maybe use the window for the HHD side? So you can have a vent on the side and top of your GPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokbun*
> 
> hi , i tried putting the windows on the side, when gaming the temp seems to be a lot higher , in my case its 10 C , its because the hot air that's supposed to be blown out gets trapped, or even reflected to the heat source ie your gpu


I would opt for the window on the HD side personally.

If you look close you can actually see that I chambered my GPU on it's own from the CPU/Radiator air flow. My GPU draws in air from the side panel and blows it out its sides being the front/rear/top/bottom of the case. My CPU airflow goes from rear to front.


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> My CPU airflow goes from rear to front.


Are you sure about that? Your radiator fan at the front looks to be an intake so the air flow should be front to rear (like most set ups here I assume).


----------



## nolive721

was thinking the same

do people here use RX480 AIB in their case?its not supposed to be very thermal efficient vs the competition but I am considering either the MSI Gaming X or the Saphire Nitro for replacing my 750Ti but I am concerned with temps and noise

thanks

olivier


----------



## DarkWr8h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfe1*
> 
> Are you sure about that? Your radiator fan at the front looks to be an intake so the air flow should be front to rear (like most set ups here I assume).


I used that picture to show how I chambered the card from the mobo, older photo.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> was thinking the same
> 
> do people here use RX480 AIB in their case?its not supposed to be very thermal efficient vs the competition but I am considering either the MSI Gaming X or the Saphire Nitro for replacing my 750Ti but I am concerned with temps and noise
> 
> thanks
> 
> olivier


For some time now I have been wanting to do an all AMD build. I was looking at pricing on 480's and saw some good reviews yesterday on the XFX RX480 GTR. Maybe one you may want to look into.


----------



## nolive721

you are right, found a couple of reviews on youtube and the card seems promising.

I am not in a rush, current RX480 prices and availability are not attractive enough here in japan vs NVIDIA offering

I want to keep my case for more mid to high end 1080p dual monitor gaming so that will be RX480 or GTX 1060 or push towards a 1070 during New year Sales maybe

edit just curious what type of foam you are using to decouple the GPU heat flow from the rest of the case? my build is pretty packed so even with low profile 750Ti I have I dont think I can achieve anything like you did.


----------



## DarkWr8h

I actually didn't use foam. I used, ( what I believe to be *2mm* thick ) cardboard sheet from paper packaging. It's an 11 x 8 sheet of hard cardboard that helps separate and keep paper from bending. You could probably get some off of a legal ruled pad if you can find some thick enough. I then used black adhesive felt sheets to cover up the brown cardboard. Have not had one problem with using it at all. I even covered the front side rectangular hole in between the radiator & motherboard. I also covered the front of the case as well to direct all airflow thru the radiator. Now these are older pictures but one can get the idea here. You can even see the brown cardboard in the third picture when I was mocking it up before covering it in black felt.





I also have a MSI GTX 750Ti that I may swap in my V1 to do the same as you had suggested as I want to get another GTX 980 ( if the prices are low enough) and run an SLI setup in a Deepcool Steam Castle Case I have. Maybe even two 1070's but I am still undecided. Just need to save up some money for as I will need a Micro ATX Board as well.

These V1 cases are fun to play with. Glad to see many new people using this case.


----------



## nolive721

ok thanks for sharing

what worries me the most when I upgrade is how crowdy my case internals will become especially if I go with 480 or 1060 dual fan card.....3 3.5" HDD, 1 SSD, pretty big CPU cooler since my G3258 is heavily OCed and the latest addition with a built in optical drive ouch

I have painted my case in white since but you get the picture



honestly I am leaning towards an 1060 considering they seem to generate less heat while using less power which is good for my current PSU as well

will decide in the next couple of months if more RX480 come on teh market with better efficiency&cooling solutions


----------



## DarkWr8h

Oh dang yea that Optical Drive really does take up space. Unless your willing to upgrade to maybe a smaller PSU and even a thin drive like off a laptop, the space will be very limited. I know it has been talked about here a few times but fitting all the drives is possible, two 3.5's & 1 2.5 on the brackets, and another 3.5 in the lower section but you will need a smaller PSU. I have not had one problem yet with my Corsair SF600 and the space is incredible. I could probably fit 6 3.5" drives and 2 2.5" drives in my case right now if I wanted to due to the PSU's size. Changing it out made a huge difference.

*Before & After:
*


----------



## ricercar

I've got a Core V1 I'm not using any more. Free for pick up in San Francisco Bay Area (Sunnyvale). NO SHIPPING, don't ask.

PM if interested.


----------



## ClashOfClans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkWr8h*
> 
> I had to do the same thing with my build when I installed a MSI 980 4GD5T OC Edition. The connector fits better now that I replaced the PSU with a Corsair SF600. The modular cables were ribbon cables and I was able to bend them much lower that before.
> 
> Check two of my threads here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/870#post_24749638
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1090#post_25099561
> 
> Glad to see many still interested in the Core V1


I've had issues with smaller power supplies like that as far as fan noise go. Is it noisy?

It's absolutely a great case.

I think my only gripe is the cpu socket on my mobo limits the size of the air cooler. When I ordered the TX3 it was pure luck that it fit, I really didn't take care to measure stuff out relative to where my cpu socket sits. I knew the height would work, but didn't realize it could hit the graphics card. It almost touches the backplate. That close enough for you?











Probably should of went with the closed loop cooler so that space wouldn't be an issue, but still not sure of the reliability and possible leak issues that those can cause. This case benefits from a closed loop cooler but just not willing to take that risk I guess. 60s are fine, It's a used $100 3570s so not too worried about it.

I just need two 960gb ssds...hoping to snatch up two on Black friday for around $200 and I'm set for 4 years with this rig.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Has anyone compared temps in this case with and without the 80mm fans? Just wondering if they're worth getting.


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> Has anyone compared temps in this case with and without the 80mm fans? Just wondering if they're worth getting.


So I haven't had a ton of time to test this but I just recently installed a couple of Antec 80mm 3-speed fans back there

I liked them because they were cheap, good reviews, pretty quiet, and had a built in 3 speed fan controller.

I have been running them on their lowest setting (no real sound increase compared to the case) and my GPU thermals have at least decreased 2-4 degrees under heavy load. Would definately suggest as i don't think the 200mm in front does enough to get the heat away from a strong GPU.

Edit: And for 12-14 (with rubber grommets if that is your thing) bucks I think its absolutely worth it.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfe1*
> 
> So I haven't had a ton of time to test this but I just recently installed a couple of Antec 80mm 3-speed fans back there
> 
> I liked them because they were cheap, good reviews, pretty quiet, and had a built in 3 speed fan controller.
> 
> I have been running them on their lowest setting (no real sound increase compared to the case) and my GPU thermals have at least decreased 2-4 degrees under heavy load. Would definately suggest as i don't think the 200mm in front does enough to get the heat away from a strong GPU.
> 
> Edit: And for 12-14 (with rubber grommets if that is your thing) bucks I think its absolutely worth it.


I'm planning to upgrade from a GTX 670 blower style to a GTX 1070 ACX 3.0. I can already tell it's been getting hot in there, so thinking about getting a few Arctic Cooling F8 PWM's and sticking them in to help move some air.


----------



## Wolfe1

Using the EVGA 1070 SC myself, great card, exhausts a lot of heat out the back but yeah the 80mms really help bring the case temp down around it by moving that excess heat.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Are you guys using PWM fans or standard? If PWM, are you using a fan splitter? Just trying to plan this out before I buy.


----------



## Wolfe1

So right now I am using the Gigabyte Z170N-Gaming 5 Mobo which only has 1 cpu fan header and one system fan header and this is how I am set up:


1x 200mm fan attached to the system fan header
1x Corsair H50, the pump is attached to a fan splitter that is connected to directly to the PSU while the fan for the radiator is attached to the CPU fan header
2x 80mm fans at the back, attached to the same fan splitter as the hydro pump
The pump needs to go at full speed at all times so attaching to the PSU directly is not an issue, the 80mms as I said before have a built in fan controller so I just set those manually to run at their lowest speed (1500 rpm I think). The 200mm and the radiator fan run at a speed determined by the case and cpu temp so that all works out nicely for me.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfe1*
> 
> So right now I am using the Gigabyte Z170N-Gaming 5 Mobo which only has 1 cpu fan header and one system fan header and this is how I am set up:
> 
> 
> 1x 200mm fan attached to the system fan header
> 1x Corsair H50, the pump is attached to a fan splitter that is connected to directly to the PSU while the fan for the radiator is attached to the CPU fan header
> 2x 80mm fans at the back, attached to the same fan splitter as the hydro pump
> The pump needs to go at full speed at all times so attaching to the PSU directly is not an issue, the 80mms as I said before have a built in fan controller so I just set those manually to run at their lowest speed (1500 rpm I think). The 200mm and the radiator fan run at a speed determined by the case and cpu temp so that all works out nicely for me.


I was looking at something like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VNW556I/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER . Thinking I could connect the 200mm and 2 80mm fans to that and connect the splitter to the system fan header. Thoughts?


----------



## Wolfe1

I think that would work great!


----------



## Jakosindo5

hello guys,

had a plan to make itx build and this case look promising.

in my country there are V1 and F1 at the same price, is there any major difference between them?
and is v1 more airy than f1 because there is honeycomb design?
i saw that only f1 that get 2 dust filter on sidepanel, is that rite?

thanks


----------



## Autoart7188

Finally finished my AIO/hybrid loop surprising how much coolant I had to use to fill the loop. Wish id have gotten a smaller GPU now would have liked to add GPU cooling to the loop it never crossed my mind that the width of the card would have been an issue but nevermind.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> Has anyone compared temps in this case with and without the 80mm fans? Just wondering if they're worth getting.


you can have a look at how I set my case cooling in this thread using a cheaper splitter than what you found as well as SPEEDFAN software solution to control the fans.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597841/arctic-f8-4-pin-pwm-and-3-pin-fans-control

to be honest, I had limited benefit from the 2 rear fans to cool down my GPU so I added a 80mm fan on the side of my card as you will see on the pics


----------



## Katatonick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> Has anyone compared temps in this case with and without the 80mm fans? Just wondering if they're worth getting.



box at the top


----------



## nolive721

using heaven 4.0 benchmark

in Speedfan screenshot

GPU is well GPU temp, Temp1 is my mobo temp, temp3 is CPU temp

my 2 rear fans are connected to the front 200mm fan speed, I can not control their speed separately

1st run WITHOUT 2 rear fans spinning (and front either)


2nd run WITH 2 rear fans Full blast (and front as well)



gain is 5-6deg C for GPU, CPU and mobo


----------



## Everlong

What do people think of blower style GPUs and reversing the airflow out the front? I ask as I am interested in building with the V1 but planning on using it in a semi-enclosed space ( a large home theater cabinet with doors I would leave open when in use) and curious if this would help keep temps down. In the space I am considering using, I would not have much room for rear venting.

On that note, anyone get the Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Turbo in this case?


----------



## nolive721

I am also considering this Option

this analysis might be of interest to you


----------



## svefn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoart7188*
> 
> Glad you managed to get your MSI 1060 in there took me atleast 15-20 mins of head scratching and swearing but I then had a revelation, to get mine in I removed the I/O plate from the card itself and placed it where it would eventually end up in the case that way you get a little more wiggle room with the card and I could slide it into the case from the front its a good job this card only requires a single Power connector or else I would have had to get the dremmel out myself


what do you mean by I/O plate if i may ask? is it the GPU cooler shroud? how did you manage to screw it back?


----------



## Autoart7188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svefn*
> 
> what do you mean by I/O plate if i may ask? is it the GPU cooler shroud? how did you manage to screw it back?


The plate that surrounds the DVI, hdmi and display ports I call it the I/O (Input/Output) plate lol


----------



## ricercar

FREE Thermaltake Core V1 case, local pickup only SF bay area.

I moved my build out of my Core V1 case, which is now empty. Free to good home, but LOCAL PICKUP ONLY, San Francisco bay area (southbay). Send me PM.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I was looking at something like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VNW556I/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER . Thinking I could connect the 200mm and 2 80mm fans to that and connect the splitter to the system fan header. Thoughts?


So I have this fully setup with the GTX 1070 and the temps are great. The 1070 never really goes above 62 degrees and it's overclocked pretty heavily. The big problem I have now though is how much louder the case is. I'm not sure why, but it seems at least one of the fans is running at full load at all times even at idle. I thought with the 2 80 MM PWM fans that those wouldn't be an issue, but maybe I'm missing something.

Right now I have the back 2 80MM fans and CPU fan hooked up to the controller and into the CPU fan setting and it's reporting 869 RPM. The other 200mm fan isn't reporting a speed at all in SpeedFan. I'm running the 200mm, then Kuhler 620 radiator, then 120mm Antec fan in front. 2x 80mm Arctic F8 Pro PWM in the back. Any thoughts on how I could re-work this?


----------



## nolive721

again you should have a look at the thread I shared since I had similar issue due to the PWM splitter type I was using i.e fans were blowing full blast

Speedfan is not working for all mobo and fan control will depend on how yours is supported based on its maker design decisions


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Everlong*
> 
> What do people think of blower style GPUs and reversing the airflow out the front? I ask as I am interested in building with the V1 but planning on using it in a semi-enclosed space ( a large home theater cabinet with doors I would leave open when in use) and curious if this would help keep temps down. In the space I am considering using, I would not have much room for rear venting.
> 
> On that note, anyone get the Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Turbo in this case?


I have the EVGA SC ACX 3.0 version and it has been fantastic. Temps have dropped a lot compared to my old blower GTX 670.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> you can have a look at how I set my case cooling in this thread using a cheaper splitter than what you found as well as SPEEDFAN software solution to control the fans.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597841/arctic-f8-4-pin-pwm-and-3-pin-fans-control
> 
> to be honest, I had limited benefit from the 2 rear fans to cool down my GPU so I added a 80mm fan on the side of my card as you will see on the pics


I read through your thread, but to be honest I was rather confused as to your final solution. After daisy chaining, which fans do you have on the CPU Fan header and which do you have on the SYS Fan?


----------



## jhnwck

Can anybody help me in mounting an ssd to the back side of the hdd tray?

I can't seem to slide the drive evenly, the screw holes and the protrusions don't match,

for now I put it diagonally, it works and I can put it back to the case but it looks weird, see pics attached below

now, I'm using the suppressor f1 though but I think the insides are identical to the core v1



Spoiler: images


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I read through your thread, but to be honest I was rather confused as to your final solution. After daisy chaining, which fans do you have on the CPU Fan header and which do you have on the SYS Fan?


CPU header on mobo controls CPU cooler fan and 80mm fan I set in front of my GPU

SYS header on mobo controls 200mm front fan and 2 rear 80mm ones


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhnwck*
> 
> Can anybody help me in mounting an ssd to the back side of the hdd tray?
> 
> I can't seem to slide the drive evenly, the screw holes and the protrusions don't match,
> 
> for now I put it diagonally, it works and I can put it back to the case but it looks weird, see pics attached below
> 
> now, I'm using the suppressor f1 though but I think the insides are identical to the core v1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images


Hey man I made the same mistake, in your last picture, take the tabs on the left and slide them into the holes on the drive. then just attach it with 2 screws on the right and you are done.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> CPU header on mobo controls CPU cooler fan and 80mm fan I set in front of my GPU
> 
> SYS header on mobo controls 200mm front fan and 2 rear 80mm ones


I wonder if it might be my 120mm radiator fan making all the noise then since I think it's a 3 pin that came with the AIO. I'll try putting the 2 80's and the 200 on the SYSFan though.


----------



## nolive721

could well be

to avoid any misunderstanding , my 200mm front and 2 rear fans can not be speed controlled separetly

due to certainly a limitation of my mobo SYS header, Speedfan will recognize the 3 of them as a single fan


----------



## jhnwck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfe1*
> 
> Hey man I made the same mistake, in your last picture, take the tabs on the left and slide them into the holes on the drive. then just attach it with 2 screws on the right and you are done.


THANK YOU!























My god, I can't believe how stupid I was.
Here I thought my trays were defective or I need an additional mount for ssd


----------



## chmurniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhnwck*
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, I can't believe how stupid I was.
> Here I thought my trays were defective or I need an additional mount for ssd


Hi,

Can You post a photo about "proper" ssd mounting?

I can`t image about that.

thank You.


----------



## NBH2016

So I got around to adding a GPU and some led lights to my case. I'm happy with everything now and it all seems to working well.


----------



## kazuma16

Hey guys! Just wanted to share a quick case mod project that I did with the Thermaltake Core V1 for a loca LAN event here. I called the project "CrimsonCore".

Here was my initial render/concept of the project.


And I just basically modded the front panel by removing the mesh and replacing it with an acrylic sheet the design that I had in mind.





Changed the side panels into smoked black acrylic sheets.



So for all the panels except for the front, I put in some magnetic strips instead of screws. Well, i did eventually drilled some screw holes but i will be using the magnets most of the time, for easy access.







Added some side panel details for aesthetics and the LAN event logo at the front. Half of them were hand cut and half of them were from CNC (didnt had enough time to do all hand cuts).





Oh and i was able to do a hard line loop for the system. It was a really tight loop because I was using a 16mm OD PETG tubing,


----------



## jhnwck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmurniak*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can You post a photo about "proper" ssd mounting?
> 
> I can`t image about that.
> 
> thank You.


I am not at home atm, but it's actually pretty easy
you just have to slide the ssd diagonally
and put the protrusions on the left into the screw holes in the ssd
so in the end, the 2 protrusions on the left are used as replacement for the 2 screws
and then you just screw the right side manually through the holes

here's an illustration that might help you, sorry for the bad drawing











just post here if you still need any help on this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuma16*
> 
> Hey guys! Just wanted to share a quick case mod project that I did with the Thermaltake Core V1 for a loca LAN event here. I called the project "CrimsonCore".
> 
> Here was my initial render/concept of the project.
> 
> 
> And I just basically modded the front panel by removing the mesh and replacing it with an acrylic sheet the design that I had in mind.


Sick build dude







, very clean execution


----------



## jackaroo77

Just a humble setup. Using stock fan while waiting for Cryorig H7 quad lumi to launch.

Anyone can recommend wat 80mm fans to use at the rear ?


----------



## nolive721

arctic f8 I have 3 of them in my case, 2 at the rear and one to add coolling to GPU


----------



## Blueshade

Hello everyone! This will be my first mini itx case build and I am slowly getting parts as I can afford them. I was wondering if I need a special type of 80mm fans for the back or will any 80mm fans work? I would like some that are cheap and have LED's on them since I love the glow. So excited, just need to get my Processsor and hard drive and I am good to go. Thank you guys for your help in advance.


----------



## kazuma16

just post here if you still need any help on this
Sick build dude







, very clean execution







[/quote]

Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueshade*
> 
> Hello everyone! This will be my first mini itx case build and I am slowly getting parts as I can afford them. I was wondering if I need a special type of 80mm fans for the back or will any 80mm fans work? I would like some that are cheap and have LED's on them since I love the glow. So excited, just need to get my Processsor and hard drive and I am good to go. Thank you guys for your help in advance.


I usually use any 80mm fan that I could easily. Well, I guess it might depend on your air cooler if you are air cooling your build, but if you are water cooling it, then any 80mm fan will work just fine. And for the 80mm fan with led, try looking for the cooler master ones. I usually use Arctic Cooling F8 or a silverstone FN81 fan since those are the easily available ones locally.


----------



## Detri

What's the best motherboard this thing can support? LGA1151.


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detri*
> 
> What's the best motherboard this thing can support? LGA1151.


It can fit any mini-itx motherboard. Some links that may help:

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-best-z170-motherboard/

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4d6fdl/best_gaming_mini_itx_mobo_sky_lake/


----------



## trislit

I have ordered one and it should be delivered this afternoon. Has anyone tried getting a 240mm radiator in the front? I have a lepa aquachanger 240 that I've been thinking of trying to cram in if I could. The radiator dimensions say its 274mm, and it looks like the vertical dimension on the thermaltake v1 is about 260mm.

I'm thinking that if were to make a hole in the bottom plate big enough for the radiator to stick out, I could possibly use the included 200mm fan to blow air in and put the dual 120mm fans in a pull setup. ANyone see possible issues coming up if i went this route?

I also have a nxt hue and separate manual fan controller that may be fun to get in there.


----------



## vancityj

First off. Great thread. I joined the site because of it. Loving my v1! I have it in my living room as a media/gaming rig attached to my tv.

I saw a post deeper in this thread about EVGA GTX 1080 SC concerning if it would fit. I just wanted to drop in and say that in fact it does. I ended up choosing this video card because of its size. MSI and Asus non-blower cards wont fit. I tried to put my 1080 Strix in and it was too tall. The Armor is big too, so i am extrapolating that it wont work. So i went for the SC.

Here are a couple pictures:







Temps run quite low, around 65 - 70 C when gaming. Also, the noctua cooler keeps my 6600k (running at 4.5ghz) in the mid 50s. Its a great cooler, although you can see i swapped out the top fan with a Phanteks fan to match the B&W fan color scheme i have going.

Here are the specs of my build:

i5 6600k
asus z170i pro gaming
evga 500 watt psu
Patriot Viper 2800mhz 8Gb x 2
Arctic F8 80mm fan x2
Phanteks 200mm fan up front
Phanteks 120mm fan on Noctua
Noctua NH-L12 cpu cooler
Crucial MX300 m.2 drive
Seagate ST2000DX002 2TB FireCuda Gaming SSHD

and for my sounds: Skullcandy PLYR 1 (Black)


----------



## amon20

Hi there
I'm thinking of buying that case. I'd like solid side panels tho. Is anyone interested in a windowed side (or top or whatever) panel so we could swap. (of course one without scratches or modifications)


----------



## trislit

I received my case on Friday and spent some time over the weekend trying to get my 240 Rad AIO in there. My full size PSU made things pretty tight but after cutting some i was able to get everything out of my Haf XB into this case. I ran through a basic overclock to 4.6Ghz and I'm seeing idle temps around 25c and after running Overwatch at ultra for a few hours It got up to around 50c. I'm hoping this means I've got some headroom to try pushing it pretty hard but only time will tell. Next task will be to see if I can get my NZXT Hue controller and LED strip in for some lighting.

Here's a front pic, you can see the rad sticking out the bottom. I made some rubber feet to give me the clearance I needed.



Here's a Pic from the right side, after some cable cleanup. I'm using the 200MM fan in front to push air in and the 2 120mm fans inside are pulling Air through. The positive air pressure is pretty intense even at low RPM, I can feel the air flow at both the back and right side. I've got the 200 fan running around 800RPM and the 120mm fans are both around 600rpm.



Here's the bottom case panel. I cut 2 channels and bent the resulting Tab to hug the lower fan and provide some protection.



A pic of the front after getting the Radiator in there.



Here is the inside after mounting the Radiator. You can see the inner clearance is pretty tight but it seems to be working alright.



The MB mounted and the CPU header attached.



Shot of the front with 200mm fan installed and GPU in there.



PC running, shot from the top


----------



## vancityj

nicely done! i would never have believed it.


----------



## Nitrogeni

Hello everyone!
I've just sold my old MSI 970 G4 and now i'm going to deal with Palit Super Jetstream 1070. I know the gpu is lower but also thicker. Will it match my thermaltake core v1 without milling chassis panels?


----------



## webgraf

Can anyone recommend any silent GTX 1070 except EVGA?
I was planning to buy it, but seems that many of them have VRM heating issue..


----------



## rearmi

Hi all. What about ASUS DUAL-GTX1070-O8G? It fit into the case? Who try? Thanks.


----------



## gehaus

Hi All,

I was torn between the Cryorig H7 and the Scythe Fuma. The 149mm height and the ram interference scared me off the Fuma. Thus far I am super happy with the Cryorig and you can see the heat pipe protrusions are just a few mm from the case.


----------



## pawala

I'm a bit late for the party, but just got mine a couple of weeks ago off of Amazon Japan at a $31 deal for a "damaged box" item. Gotta say, I'm pretty happy with it.



CPU: i5-6500
Mobo: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
GPU: Kuroudoshikou GTX 1060 (Japan's Galax 1060 EXOC)
PSU: Antec NE650 PSU
Fans: 2x Gelid Silent 80mm

Added a couple of 80mm rear fans after noticing how dust deposits around the dual fan 1060 seem to indicate sub-optimal air flow. As expected, the open air fans just love blowing air around randomly. CPU is a i5-6500, so I'm good with stock cooling until I decide to do some Non-K OC. Will be adding 120mm liquid cooling in the future, if only to hide the unused cables from the full-sized, non-modular PSU (it was on sale and I'm too cheap to spring for a modular one).

Honestly though, didn't expect this little case to clean up this nicely. Will be working on some DIY magnetic filters for the side panels soon.


----------



## pawala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webgraf*
> 
> Can anyone recommend any silent GTX 1070 except EVGA?
> I was planning to buy it, but seems that many of them have VRM heating issue..


They've fixed most of those issues. And it's looking like most of those were just random capacitor failures, like what you'd get with any video cards.

Gamers Nexus did a bunch of tests and provides everything in a video and an article. Link to the video here: 




If you're looking for really good cooling, check out the Asus ROG Strix. Those things are pretty good. If you want an alternative that's around as silent as the EVGA, there's the MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X.


----------



## webgraf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pawala*
> 
> They've fixed most of those issues. And it's looking like most of those were just random capacitor failures, like what you'd get with any video cards.
> 
> Gamers Nexus did a bunch of tests and provides everything in a video and an article. Link to the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for really good cooling, check out the Asus ROG Strix. Those things are pretty good. If you want an alternative that's around as silent as the EVGA, there's the MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X.


Thanks, the video explains a lot. I wish it was just a random fail.
Actually I'd like to buy MSI, but it will require a case modding to be able to plug power in. ASUS won't fit as well.








There is also Gigabyte on the market and it has another problem - comparatively loud coil whine. It looks very difficult to choose good 1070/80 that fit the case


----------



## ITasteTerrible

Hello, I am currently thinking of building a Mini ITX in this case as my first build and need some suggestions and advice on GPU clearance.

I decided to build a Mini ITX PC after I accidentally order the v1 instead of the v21 during black Friday. Luckily I haven't bought anything that would not fit in the case other then the 212 EVO. I am currently unsure as to what graphic card to get as I don't want to buy one and have it not fit or have to modify the case. The GPU I was originally planning to go with was the XFX GTR RX480 8GB which is 11.02(280mm) but I am unsure if I would be able to fit it inside without any clearance issue with the 8 pin connector.


----------



## pawala

Quote:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was torn between the Cryorig H7 and the Scythe Fuma. The 149mm height and the ram interference scared me off the Fuma. Thus far I am super happy with the Cryorig and you can see the heat pipe protrusions are just a few mm from the case.


Wow, that's definitely a tighter fit than I would've expected. How much clearance do you think there is back there for the rear fans?
After taking into account cost to performance, I'm considering using the H7 in my rig as well.
The 120mm AIO segment does not really impress me for the prices, but reviews for the H7 have been stellar.
Sadly, the Hyper 212 and Scythe Kotetsu are out of the equation due to the height issue.


----------



## jakelanor

oops. messed up post


----------



## jakelanor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nefth*
> 
> Ok, so I made my own little beast right here (sorry for my bad English, I'm from Chile)!
> 
> *Specs*
> 
> Case: *Thermaltake Core V1* (of course hehe)
> Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VIII Impact*
> CPU: *i7-6700k @ 4.6 ghz 24/7*
> Cooler: *DEEPCOOL Captain 120 EX*
> RAM: *Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GBx2 @3000 Mhz*
> GPU: *EVGA GTX 1070 FTW*
> Hard Drive: *Kingston HyperX Savage 960GB*
> PSU: *Cooler Master V Series 850 Watts* with modded cables
> Monitor: *Asus VG248QE*
> Keyboard: *Corsair K70* (red lights)
> Mouse: *Xornet II*
> 
> Bought some Sleeved Cables from *CableMod* (this are really cool), and also configurated them to be shorter than PSU stocks (cable managmente was a ***** xD)
> 
> I changed all the fans for Red LED ones so they can match the colour scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some photos! (it has some little duste because I assemble this machine time to time... in like 2 weeks or so, because I had to wait for cables, fans and the GPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in this picture you can see how TIGHT is the GPU)
> 
> I'm very happy with this little machine


How did you get the 1070 FTW to fit?? Are those red cables slim enough to make it fit? When I tried the GPU was too tall.

Also, could you link me to where you got those red led fans







Yours looks awesome

Thank you!


----------



## maverickvii

New to the Forum but just built a new PC that I wanted to share. I just build my first ITX rig with the Core V1 and love it. Mildly OC'ed and cooled with a 140mm radiator in between the 200mm fan and a 140mm fan as a push/pull intake. 2x 80mm exhaust fans at low RPM. I may tweak the cable management and have dust filters on order from DEMCifilter but otherwise I'm loving it.

*Specs*:

Intel Core i5-6600K @ 4.4GHz with 1.275V
NZXT Kraken X41
MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD
Hitachi Travelstar 1TB 2.5"
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 8GB FTW
Thermaltake Core V1 Snow
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550W
Silverstone FM84 80mm fans


----------



## holbob

A few people have put up photos of either a Noctua NH-D9L or Noctua NH-U9S but never actually said how they are getting on with temps. I had an overclocked 6600k with a Noctua NH-C14 which is the massive top down cooler, brilliant at temps. The only problem being it covered the whole motherboard, I literally couldn't see any of it!

I ummed and arred for weeks, reading reviews of the above 2 coolers (didn't want to take the motherboard out so wanted to use the already installed Noctua backplate). Reviews were pretty inconclusive as far as overclocking is concerned, but eventually bit the bullet and got the NH-D9L.

I had 2 be quiet fans as exhaust, and moved 1 fan to the front of the new cooler, and kept one fan as exhaust to the left mount inbetween the cooler and gpu. Its so close to the cooler though that it's virtually a 3 fan cooler now! I have the window to the right side and installed an old Noctua 12cm fan on top, exhausting air upwards.

Temperatures have actually improved to the extent I think I may be able to improve my overclock from 4.5ghz to 4.6. Thought this information may be useful to someone. Dont know about sticking up photos as I'm using a 3 fan splitter and its a helluva mess inside!


----------



## r5ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holbob*
> 
> A few people have put up photos of either a Noctua NH-D9L or Noctua NH-U9S but never actually said how they are getting on with temps. I had an overclocked 6600k with a Noctua NH-C14 which is the massive top down cooler, brilliant at temps. The only problem being it covered the whole motherboard, I literally couldn't see any of it!
> 
> I ummed and arred for weeks, reading reviews of the above 2 coolers (didn't want to take the motherboard out so wanted to use the already installed Noctua backplate). Reviews were pretty inconclusive as far as overclocking is concerned, but eventually bit the bullet and got the NH-D9L.
> 
> I had 2 be quiet fans as exhaust, and moved 1 fan to the front of the new cooler, and kept one fan as exhaust to the left mount inbetween the cooler and gpu. Its so close to the cooler though that it's virtually a 3 fan cooler now! I have the window to the right side and installed an old Noctua 12cm fan on top, exhausting air upwards.
> 
> Temperatures have actually improved to the extent I think I may be able to improve my overclock from 4.5ghz to 4.6. Thought this information may be useful to someone. Dont know about sticking up photos as I'm using a 3 fan splitter and its a helluva mess inside!


Curious - what made you choose the D9L over the U9S? I'm in the process of building my rig (Core V1, I5-6600K, Gigabyte z170 Wifi) and have narrowed my cooler choices down to these two. I've read the U9S is superior for an OC while still not blocking the RAM (which is a concern of mine because I'm not going to get super LP RAM w/o heat sync.)

I kind of like the aesthetics of the D9L, but don't want any risks, even if I'm not going to OC very often. This is my first small build so small heatsyncs are new to me.


----------



## NBH2016

The U9S is a great cooler for this case. My 6600k stays at 50C at load with the fan around 70% speed, that's with a Noctua 140mm fan at the front and 2x Noctua 80mm fans at the rear also running at similar speeds. I tried an over clock to 4.3 and temps went up maybe 5C but everything is well within range temperature wise. I know you can fit aio water cooling in this case but with skylake I don't think it's necessary really.


----------



## yokubasu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoart7188*
> 
> Glad you managed to get your MSI 1060 in there took me atleast 15-20 mins of head scratching and swearing but I then had a revelation, to get mine in I removed the I/O plate from the card itself and placed it where it would eventually end up in the case that way you get a little more wiggle room with the card and I could slide it into the case from the front its a good job this card only requires a single Power connector or else I would have had to get the dremmel out myself


i have an MSI RX 480, it's a few millimeters smaller, but it still was a tight fit. Managed to fit it without any modification, only had to remove the front fan and one of the 80mm fans. It's really tight on my power connector though, i wonder if it's alright that the wires are squished like that ;/


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yokubasu*
> 
> i have an MSI RX 480, it's a few millimeters smaller, but it still was a tight fit. Managed to fit it without any modification, only had to remove the front fan and one of the 80mm fans. It's really tight on my power connector though, i wonder if it's alright that the wires are squished like that ;/


The wires on my 1070 are also pretty tight against the chassis though there doesn't appear to be any ill effect. I've had multiple builds in the past where the power cables had to be bent to 90deg and they never demonstrated any issues over the life of the builds.


----------



## yokubasu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> The wires on my 1070 are also pretty tight against the chassis though there doesn't appear to be any ill effect. I've had multiple builds in the past where the power cables had to be bent to 90deg and they never demonstrated any issues over the life of the builds.


Well that's good to hear then


----------



## holbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r5ryder*
> 
> Curious - what made you choose the D9L over the U9S? I'm in the process of building my rig (Core V1, I5-6600K, Gigabyte z170 Wifi) and have narrowed my cooler choices down to these two. I've read the U9S is superior for an OC while still not blocking the RAM (which is a concern of mine because I'm not going to get super LP RAM w/o heat sync.)
> 
> I kind of like the aesthetics of the D9L, but don't want any risks, even if I'm not going to OC very often. This is my first small build so small heatsyncs are new to me.


It was mainly because of the price and because i wanted to install an exhausting top fan. I also like the idea of a tri fan solution as well!


----------



## gehaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pawala*
> 
> Wow, that's definitely a tighter fit than I would've expected. How much clearance do you think there is back there for the rear fans?
> After taking into account cost to performance, I'm considering using the H7 in my rig as well.
> The 120mm AIO segment does not really impress me for the prices, but reviews for the H7 have been stellar.
> Sadly, the Hyper 212 and Scythe Kotetsu are out of the equation due to the height issue.


There's room enough for the rear fans. I stupidly installed the H7 before putting in the rear fan so I had to weasel it in from the side and plug it in with needle nose pliers. I'm using the ARCTIC f8 Pro PWM out the rear. Ill try to remember to get a picture for ya.


----------



## pawala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gehaus*
> 
> There's room enough for the rear fans. I stupidly installed the H7 before putting in the rear fan so I had to weasel it in from the side and plug it in with needle nose pliers. I'm using the ARCTIC f8 Pro PWM out the rear. Ill try to remember to get a picture for ya.


Thanks for the info! I actually printed out the tester kit from Cryorig's website and it seemed there was just a few mm space between the rear fans and the back of the tower. It almost looks like an uneven push-pull config. That said, I did just get a good deal on an Enermax liquid cooler recently out of a post-Cyber Monday deal, but I imagine this info might be helpful for others trying to get decent, quiet air cooling on a budget. Heck, if the AIO cooler I get turns out to be too noisy anyway, I might just swap it out for an H7.


----------



## r5ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> The U9S is a great cooler for this case. My 6600k stays at 50C at load with the fan around 70% speed, that's with a Noctua 140mm fan at the front and 2x Noctua 80mm fans at the rear also running at similar speeds. I tried an over clock to 4.3 and temps went up maybe 5C but everything is well within range temperature wise. I know you can fit aio water cooling in this case but with skylake I don't think it's necessary really.


So the 140mm replaces the stock 200mm?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holbob*
> 
> It was mainly because of the price and because i wanted to install an exhausting top fan. I also like the idea of a tri fan solution as well!


I ended up ordering the d9l because having air all moving in the same direction seemed to make more sense to me. First one came with top find bent though. Both on the side opposite of the cardboard insert that is on one side of the fan. Hopefully the replacement is OK.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r5ryder*
> 
> So the 140mm replaces the stock 200mm?
> I ended up ordering the d9l because having air all moving in the same direction seemed to make more sense to me. First one came with top find bent though. Both on the side opposite of the cardboard insert that is on one side of the fan. Hopefully the replacement is OK.


Yes I replaced the stock 200mm fan with the Noctua NF-A14 PWM fan. I bought the Asus Z170i motherboard on purpose as it has a CPU fan header plus 2 fan headers so for this case the front, rear and CPU fans can be controlled independantly.

By being able to control the speed of the fan it basically makes the PC silent at idle. The air flow isn't as high as the 200mm fan but considering the smaller size the performance per mm of fan is similar. The static pressure is much higher and bearing in mind the air has to come through the air filters on the Suppressor F1 front panel and then get past a few wires in front of the motherboard it seems to do a good job of bringing in fresh air.


----------



## jonibrasco

I am doing a build in this case as a gift for my son for xmas. I am going with the white and red theme.

My question is this. I see that the 200mm fan is not centered on the front. If i replace that with an led (BITFENIX), does the light show evenly through the front grill? I just dont want my OCD to kick in hehe. Do either the 140mm or 120mm have a way to mount centered on the panel? I know it sounds silly but it would drive me crazy.

Thanks?


----------



## MicroCat

Yes, the 120 or 140 are more centered - and a good 140mm fan will work much better than the weak stock 200mm fan. A good 140mm fan with LEDs narrows the options tho there's still a few.


----------



## r5ryder

Just started my build last night. Took me a bit to figure out what the rubber power supply pins were for!

Question - the fan cable for the noctua fan in the center is routed underneath the heat pipes to get to the header. Is that heat going to cause a problem? It seems well shielded.


----------



## r5ryder

Also, has anyone found a right-angle adapter for the FP USB plug? It seems to be the one cable I'm having a tough time tying down because of the connector. I've been going through NewEgg and Google and haven't found anything.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r5ryder*
> 
> Also, has anyone found a right-angle adapter for the FP USB plug? It seems to be the one cable I'm having a tough time tying down because of the connector. I've been going through NewEgg and Google and haven't found anything.


A 90 degree connector seems very hard to find but i found a cable which is low profile.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21868/cab-1920/USB_30_20-Pin_Internal_Header_Female_to_Male_Adapter_Cable_-_Low_Profile.html#blank

Struggling to find something in the uk though.


----------



## r5ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> A 90 degree connector seems very hard to find but i found a cable which is low profile.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21868/cab-1920/USB_30_20-Pin_Internal_Header_Female_to_Male_Adapter_Cable_-_Low_Profile.html#blank
> 
> Struggling to find something in the uk though.


Ooooh, that's nice. If I can't find a 90 degree, that looks like a good alternative. Thx.

EDIT: Here it is for less with world-wide shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-20-Pin-Internal-Header-Ribbon-Cable-Low-Profile-Connector-/222346571658?hash=item33c4e36f8a:g:O14AAOSwPhdVEZrV


----------



## pawala

Finally finished the build a few weeks ago after receiving my Enermax Liqmax II 120s. Didn't want to remove the 200mm front fan, so it was a tight fit inside the case with the 120mm radiator fans in push-pull. To anyone wondering, clearance from the front panel to the motherboard seems to be at just about 80mm since this setup was at 25+27+25mm = 77mm depth and actually made slight contact with the SATA L-cables in front of the mobo.



With some final adjustments, also got that right rear fan some clearance from the tubes even with the top cover on. Cable management was the best I could do with a cheap non-modular Antec PSU but apart from the annoying colored cables overall it's not too bad since this case packs a lot of space.



The only minor issue now are temps with the HDD in the back, sitting at around 30C. Might be the unused PSU cables blocking airflow at the bottom portion of the case, or could just be a result of the design of the case resulting in thermal pockets at that corner.


----------



## watever44

Just got a used asus strix gtx 980.

Did anyone fit that card or similar in there?
I think it should fit but can't seem to find a way to install cause of the height.

Should I look for another case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brolli33

Got a lot of inspiration from this thread! Went back and forth deciding between an AIO and this, coincidentally a friend had his leak, so here it is!


----------



## watever44

In case anyone was wondering. You can fit a asus strix gtx 980 in there but it's more than tight.

I ended up grinding the upper parts to make it fit.

I will take pictures of the modification but now the card had to be removed due to motherboard issues.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watever44

In case anyone was wondering. You can fit a asus strix gtx 980 in there but it's more than tight.

I ended up grinding the upper parts to make it fit.

I will take pictures of the modification but now the card had to be removed due to motherboard issues.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickvii

That's a tight fit, and I thought my 1070 was bad. Does the front grate still fit into place ok?


----------



## watever44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> That's a tight fit, and I thought my 1070 was bad. Does the front grate still fit into place ok?


Yes it does. Not sure how much space, but it's not touching the front grill.

The lenght of the card is not the issue, the height of the cooler is the problem. If you are watercooling, it would be less of a problem as the block are usually smaller.
I wouldn't suggest installing it without modifying the case.

After getting it in there, I took my dremel and grinded the side and top where the front grill attach. I was worry that I couldn't close nicely it after and was going to use some velcro tape. But didn't need it at all. It does close without problem and it was easier to slide it in (but you need to remove the front 200mm fan, otherwise there is about 1mm that will block or damage the paint).

Unfortunately, I had to remove the card, after running it for 15-30 minutes may be, the computer froze and when restarting the computer, I get a code 62.
I might need to flash the bios or the test the card in another system, the card was purchased used.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClashOfClans*
> 
> Hey guys I love this case. Recently returned a pny gtx 1060 due to issues, and now I got a msi gaming 1060...and it's crazy how much bigger the msi gtx1060 is. I ran into some fitment issues where I had to use the dremel. I got the tx3 cooler and just put two 92mm noctua fans on the tx3 and two noctua 80mm fans for the exhaust:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where I had to dremel, just a little section of metal right above the 8 pin power:
> 
> 
> 
> No way is that power connector going to fit without cutting out the top area a little bit. I also found that with my cpu heat sink, since I can't install from the top, I had to remove the front panel, remove the big intake fan in the front, and remove the power switch panel to be able to get it in. But it finally went in fine. Look how much it sticks out with the front panel off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't really gotten to test the card out but the system is very quiet.
> 
> Running a i5 3570s, asus itx, 16gb ddr3, 750gb hard drive, msi gaming x 1060 6gb


hello

I got lucky enough to get a DELL monitor with freesync feature for free so I am going to move from Dual to triple monitor set-up (27" each of them that is!)

consequnce is I am almost settled on the RX480 from MSI rather than the GTX you put in your case.but since I got brave enough to modify my case and put an optical drive in it, I am expecting some serious headache with clerance to teh drive and how to pass the PCI cable to connect to my PSU..
I noticed also that the RX480 is slightly wider than the GTX1060 as well, thats my main concern because my current 750ti doesnt have a back plate as opposed to the MSI.

Would you be kind enough to take a Top view picture of your case with the window out so I can figure out the space in this axis?

thanks so much

Olivier


----------



## EugenB

Hi, comrades!
I really need help with my suppressor f1 and palit 1060 sjs. It won't fit
Accordint to this picture, i think i had a chance:









But no:

















So, any suggestions to fix this???


----------



## rearmi

Two bro



Intel Core i7-6700K
ASRock Z170M-ITX/AC
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 Kit (2x8GB) 2133 C13
Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition
Seasonic M12II Evo M2 520W
MSI GeForce® GTX 1060, GTX 1060 GAMING X 6G, 6Gb, GDDR5, Retail
SSD 240Gb, OCZ Trion 150, TRN150-25SAT3-240G
DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 300, 120мм, Ret


----------



## sammaz

Intel Core i5-6600K
B150I GAMING PRO AC Mini-Itx
HyperX Fury 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2133 RAM (Desktop Memory) CL14 XMP Black DIMM (288-Pin) HX421C14FB2K2/16
Thermaltake Core V1 Black
Samsung 840 128G SDD
1TB 7200RPM HDD
Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8G
RAIJINTEK AIDOS, 4 6mm Heat-Pipe, 92mm PWM Fan, Compact Size CPU Cooler





Mostly used for Oculus touch in the living room. I do not have overclock capabilities with my chipset but I am able to lock the CPU ration to 3.9Ghz using the MSI gaming app.

I really like the case and the VR is ultra smooth with the 1070...I had no problems with the fit on the Gfx card...It fits perfectly in this case.


----------



## Narpho

Hey all. I'm new here and just started a new build with the Core v1. I have a Cryorig H7 on the way but have a 212 EVO now that I may use to get things up and running. The H7 won't be here until the end of next week. How hard would it be to swap them? Do I need to remove the MB or can I get under it to replace the backplate?


----------



## sammaz

You will need to remove the mobo.


----------



## Narpho

I thought I would. I may just wait for the H7. Thanks!


----------



## synce

Is it possible to order side panels anywhere these days? I need one with the mesh on the upper half (GPU side) but it's impossible to find


----------



## Narpho

I'm starting my V1 build this week. Sorry if this has already been covered , I've tried the search. Would anyone happen to know if an MSI Gamer X RX 480 would fit? I'm thinking I may have a problem with the power connector.

Sent from my K007 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolive721

i am asking the same question on the previous page of this thread. the 1060 equivalent fits with bit of DIY but the RX480 variant is slightly wider thats the only concern I have


----------



## Narpho

If it does not fit I'll likely move to a V21. I'll know Tuesday.

Sent from my K007 using Tapatalk


----------



## termathor

Hi guys,

Really cool to see this thread still active, on a excellent case, the V1.

I plan to upgrade my build with a GTX 1080 soon. I did a bit of research, like on this very good tomshardware paper:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-graphics-cards,4725.html

As expected, only half of the cards fit in a V1 (length <= 285 mm). Shame, really.

I quite liked what I read of the Gigabyte Xtreme gaming.
Has anyone managed to fit one in the V1 ? I'm a bit worried of its thickness ...


----------



## Narpho

Finished my build...

I5 6600k
Asus z170i
Cryorig H7
Corsair Vengence 16g LPX
MSI RX480 Gamer X 8g (fit fine)
Corsair 525g SSD
Thermaltake 750 Gold

Very happy with the build.

Sent from my K007 using Tapatalk


----------



## agrims

Just finished refreshing my build and buy am I a happy camper! Went from a A10-7850K, R9 280X build to a I5 6600K, Asus Z170I Pro Gaming, 16GB 3200MHz GSkill Trident Z DDR4 ram, PowerColor RX480 Red Devil, Crucial MX300 525GB SSD, and Corsair H55. CPU is clocked at 4.6GHz on core and cache at 1.35 vcore, ram at 3200MHz, and RX480 clocked at 1430 core, 2250 memory with only +108 mv. To say I am smoking all things at 1080p is an understatement. I had good frames with my last build, but it was finally time to pass it on to someone who was getting into PC gaming, and have a small beast of a build to carry me a few years! She runs quiet and cool!

For those of you wondering, yeah, the Red Devil is technically much larger than the dimensions of the case by .2 of an inch in length. How did I accommodate? I took off the metal grate, drew the approximate hole that I would need to cut through the plastic on the front cover, dremel'd the front cover out, replaced the front. I still had about .1 of an inch to go, so I took it off, replaced the filter and front grate, but instead of pushing it all the way in, I left about .1 of an inch all around of free play after pushing the tabs down. Now I can still have my filter in place filtering all my intake air, and have my red devil installed!


----------



## synce

For a year I only used one 120mm fan/radiator to cool this thing and it worked well enough, but adding a few extra fans in prep for an OC really helped. The i5's idle temps are roughly the same (high 20s/low 30s) but in-game temp dropped 10C from mid-40C to mid-30C and the 960's fans don't even spin up.

Old setup (Seidon 120M exhaust)



New setup (Seidon 120M + stock 200mm push-pull exhaust + 2x Arctic F8 80mm intake)



The only problem is that stock 200mm fan is painfully loud, and occasionally hits the radiator's screws. The F8s also whir like crazy unless I drop the speed down to 20%, which cools well enough but any higher and they're nowhere near silent like some reviews will lead you to believe.

Also worth noting I'm using the Silverstone CPF04 splitter to run all the fans, and it must be connected to the motherboard's CPU header for PWM to function properly.

I'll try to report back if I can improve the situation. In the meantime if anyone has a fix handy for the 200mm fan besides removing it again that'd be great


----------



## Exordium01

I ordered this case and it arrives tomorrow or Friday. Would anybody who purchased a second windowed panel be interested in selling me their extra perforated panel or trading a perforated panel for a new windowed panel?


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synce*
> 
> For a year I only used one 120mm fan/radiator to cool this thing and it worked well enough, but adding a few extra fans in prep for an OC really helped. The i5's idle temps are roughly the same (high 20s/low 30s) but in-game temp dropped 10C from mid-40C to mid-30C and the 960's fans don't even spin up.
> 
> Old setup (Seidon 120M exhaust)
> 
> 
> 
> New setup (Seidon 120M + stock 200mm push-pull exhaust + 2x Arctic F8 80mm intake)
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is that stock 200mm fan is painfully loud, and occasionally hits the radiator's screws. The F8s also whir like crazy unless I drop the speed down to 20%, which cools well enough but any higher and they're nowhere near silent like some reviews will lead you to believe.
> 
> Also worth noting I'm using the Silverstone CPF04 splitter to run all the fans, and it must be connected to the motherboard's CPU header for PWM to function properly.
> 
> I'll try to report back if I can improve the situation. In the meantime if anyone has a fix handy for the 200mm fan besides removing it again that'd be great


Yeah, take a set of those hard drive screws and tighten them down for your radiator. If CM Seidon is the same thread pattern as Corsair, which I believe is the case, those HDD screws work perfectly. As far as the 200MM fan being loud, I have mine set full bore and can't hear it hardly. I would say you have an issue with a blade? Probably some rough spots from rubbing against the other screws. You should replace it unless you are not really bothered by the sound.


----------



## geetard

Hello! New Core V1 owner here... The blue LED keeps blinking on the front/side panel; does anyone know what's going on?

-edit- Nevermind. Looks like the power cord wasn't completely plugged in in the PSU. Silly me...









Will post pictures and specs later!


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Just finished refreshing my build and buy am I a happy camper! Went from a A10-7850K, R9 280X build to a I5 6600K, Asus Z170I Pro Gaming, 16GB 3200MHz GSkill Trident Z DDR4 ram, PowerColor RX480 Red Devil, Crucial MX300 525GB SSD, and Corsair H55. CPU is clocked at 4.6GHz on core and cache at 1.35 vcore, ram at 3200MHz, and RX480 clocked at 1430 core, 2250 memory with only +108 mv. To say I am smoking all things at 1080p is an understatement. I had good frames with my last build, but it was finally time to pass it on to someone who was getting into PC gaming, and have a small beast of a build to carry me a few years! She runs quiet and cool!
> 
> For those of you wondering, yeah, the Red Devil is technically much larger than the dimensions of the case by .2 of an inch in length. How did I accommodate? I took off the metal grate, drew the approximate hole that I would need to cut through the plastic on the front cover, dremel'd the front cover out, replaced the front. I still had about .1 of an inch to go, so I took it off, replaced the filter and front grate, but instead of pushing it all the way in, I left about .1 of an inch all around of free play after pushing the tabs down. Now I can still have my filter in place filtering all my intake air, and have my red devil installed!


For those of you wondering, pics below!


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synce*
> 
> For a year I only used one 120mm fan/radiator to cool this thing and it worked well enough, but adding a few extra fans in prep for an OC really helped. The i5's idle temps are roughly the same (high 20s/low 30s) but in-game temp dropped 10C from mid-40C to mid-30C and the 960's fans don't even spin up.


Those are great temps at load, I have an almost identical set up and CPU core temps hang out around 50 deg under stress test. "In-game" what kind of load are you putting on the CPU?

On a separate note. Just hooked up my new Samsung 34" curved monitor to the Core V1 set up. Loving it!


----------



## Issigonis

Hey

I'm looking to build my mATX system into a Core V1. (I know about the V21, but I think its too big)
Before I buy the case I was hoping someone would do me the favor of taking a few measurements









Measurement 1: Distance from MB edge to the front mesh (ofc with a MB installed)
Measurement 2: Width without sides mounted.
See image for sexy paint of where to where.



Hope someone can help


----------



## dafunker

Hi guys,

I'm proud to introduce you Porygon, a newborn core v1 mini PC








This forum post is the source of this little core v1 baby.

# Parts

motherboard : msi Z270I gaming pro carbon AC
cpu : i5 7600k
gpu : gtx 1080 gigabyte g1
ram : ddr4 3200mhz corsair vengeance lpx
cooler : corsair h75
psu : evga supernova 650 g2
ssd : samsung 850 pro 250go
fans : 2x 80mm be quiet silent wings
lights : UV + RGB led strip kit 60cm from cablemod + a 30cm strip (link)
cables : uv reactive sleeves and molex tool form mod-one (link)

# Details

If you plan to buy the motherboard GA-H170N-WIFI, please don't. I have made this mistake but CPU can be throttle to 800mhz. Why ? Because no heatsinks on mosfets.
This msi Z270I gaming is just AWESOME. Why ? Kaby lake, heatsinks, neutral colors and 2 system fan header + 1 cpu fan header. 2 GUYS ! 2 !!! Usually, it's 1 + 1.
As you can see on pictures, the 1080 gigabyte G1 fits wonderfully.

More details on PC part picker

# Photos


----------



## maverickvii

Great specs and I am jealous of the second sysfan header on the z270. Are those just empty strips of UV sleeving on the cooler?


----------



## dafunker

Yes, those are aestethics UV sleeving but i don't like it anymore, the result is a bit cheap. I will probably get rid of those 2.
What do you think ?


----------



## maverickvii

I like the look when UV on but as you said, don't love that they're just taped/fastened on. That being said, hard to truly resleeve those hoses.


----------



## dafunker

You are right and i will follow your advices. This will be possible to sleeve those 2 tubes and have a better result


----------



## z0mb1e

Hello there,
is it possible to put the motherboard with the size 8.9-in x 6.8-in, 22.6 cm x 17.3 cm ?


----------



## maverickvii

That looks like a mATX board. I believe this will only fit an mini ITX...unless you want to leave a side panel off.


----------



## z0mb1e

It seems that im going to buy a new mb and cpu. I will wait for the case to arrive.


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of buying this case for my build, but i'm not sure whether i'm going to stay in my current appartment, i may move out in a few months, that's why i'm opting for a mini itx case, my question is : is there a bag for this case ? In what kind of bag would it fit in ? Is it easily transportable ?

Many thanks !


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> For those of you wondering, pics below!


sorry might be having a blonde moment but can you confirm how the case front grid looks like then when "closed"? maybe a side view picture with front panel on would help.

only cutting the inner plastic honeycomb did the trick to fit the card in and close completely the front panel or do you have some clearance?

the Red devil is the cheapest RX480 8gb in Japan as we speak and I am keen to give it a try but only if it doesnt spoil the looks of my case oviously

thanks so much

olivier


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> sorry might be having a blonde moment but can you confirm how the case front grid looks like then when "closed"? maybe a side view picture with front panel on would help.
> 
> only cutting the inner plastic honeycomb did the trick to fit the card in and close completely the front panel or do you have some clearance?
> 
> the Red devil is the cheapest RX480 8gb in Japan as we speak and I am keen to give it a try but only if it doesnt spoil the looks of my case oviously
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> olivier


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Just finished refreshing my build and buy am I a happy camper! Went from a A10-7850K, R9 280X build to a I5 6600K, Asus Z170I Pro Gaming, 16GB 3200MHz GSkill Trident Z DDR4 ram, PowerColor RX480 Red Devil, Crucial MX300 525GB SSD, and Corsair H55. CPU is clocked at 4.6GHz on core and cache at 1.35 vcore, ram at 3200MHz, and RX480 clocked at 1430 core, 2250 memory with only +108 mv. To say I am smoking all things at 1080p is an understatement. I had good frames with my last build, but it was finally time to pass it on to someone who was getting into PC gaming, and have a small beast of a build to carry me a few years! She runs quiet and cool!
> 
> For those of you wondering, yeah, the Red Devil is technically much larger than the dimensions of the case by .2 of an inch in length. How did I accommodate? I took off the metal grate, drew the approximate hole that I would need to cut through the plastic on the front cover, dremel'd the front cover out, replaced the front. I still had about .1 of an inch to go, so I took it off, replaced the filter and front grate, but instead of pushing it all the way in, I left about .1 of an inch all around of free play after pushing the tabs down. Now I can still have my filter in place filtering all my intake air, and have my red devil installed!


noliver, it will fit without any further hard modification of the front. Just when you put the mesh back on the front just leave 1-2mm of room when you push the tags back down. It still has a clean look and the filter still does its job.


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this case for my build, but i'm not sure whether i'm going to stay in my current appartment, i may move out in a few months, that's why i'm opting for a mini itx case, my question is : is there a bag for this case ? In what kind of bag would it fit in ? Is it easily transportable ?
> 
> Many thanks !


Any advice guys please ?


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> Any advice guys please ?


You should only opt for an ITX if you truly want a small system. This case is plenty small for moving around easily, but if you want a truly small case, look into the Raven RVZ02 or Milo 8. Either of those are in the Xbox 360ish size range and would fit in most gaming backpacks. The only thing with either of those is you pay a higher price for a smaller system as they only use SFX PSU's which are pricey for their size, you will be more limited by boards due to the size constraints for CPU coolers, and making sure you have room to fit a cooler in the case that doesn't interfere with the memory dimms, or VRM sinks. This case is small, but it is still a box shape, one that allows you to take a AIO water cooler or larger air cooler than many ITX cases while maintaining the size of a small square.


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> You should only opt for an ITX if you truly want a small system. This case is plenty small for moving around easily, but if you want a truly small case, look into the Raven RVZ02 or Milo 8. Either of those are in the Xbox 360ish size range and would fit in most gaming backpacks. The only thing with either of those is you pay a higher price for a smaller system as they only use SFX PSU's which are pricey for their size, you will be more limited by boards due to the size constraints for CPU coolers, and making sure you have room to fit a cooler in the case that doesn't interfere with the memory dimms, or VRM sinks. This case is small, but it is still a box shape, one that allows you to take a AIO water cooler or larger air cooler than many ITX cases while maintaining the size of a small square.


Thank you for your answer !
I knew about the Raven RVZ02 and Milo 8 but those are too pricey, and the rest of the components would also be pricier just as you said, plus it's hard to work on such a small case.
I think the thermaltake core v1 is a good compromise because you get enough space for your components but at the same time it does'nt take as much place as a standard tower.
But do you think i could put it in a sports bag and carry it around to the train for example ? Of course it'd take the hdd out firsthand.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> Thank you for your answer !
> I knew about the Raven RVZ02 and Milo 8 but those are too pricey, and the rest of the components would also be pricier just as you said, plus it's hard to work on such a small case.
> I think the thermaltake core v1 is a good compromise because you get enough space for your components but at the same time it does'nt take as much place as a standard tower.
> But do you think i could put it in a sports bag and carry it around to the train for example ? Of course it'd take the hdd out firsthand.


It should fit, but why take out the HDD? And why put a HDD in a build these days? You can pick up a 525GB SSD for roughly $130, or a 1TB for $230ish. Yeah they are more pricey than HDD, but get a Crucial, save some money, you would be thankful you did. My game loading times put a HDD to shame. In BF4, I am loaded in in less than 30 seconds. Try that with a HDD. Even if you still opt for a HDD, you won't need to take it out as long as the system is off. The Core V1 has rubber grommets that act as shock absorbers for the HDD in the cage, but again, if a system is off, the HDD is not spinning, and no real worry of damage unless you drop it, and then you have other problems.


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> It should fit, but why take out the HDD? And why put a HDD in a build these days? You can pick up a 525GB SSD for roughly $130, or a 1TB for $230ish. Yeah they are more pricey than HDD, but get a Crucial, save some money, you would be thankful you did. My game loading times put a HDD to shame. In BF4, I am loaded in in less than 30 seconds. Try that with a HDD. Even if you still opt for a HDD, you won't need to take it out as long as the system is off. The Core V1 has rubber grommets that act as shock absorbers for the HDD in the cage, but again, if a system is off, the HDD is not spinning, and no real worry of damage unless you drop it, and then you have other problems.


Okay nice to hear that
Well games take a lot of space nowadays don't they? especialy games such as watch dogs, the witcher, batman arkham knight... around 50Gb each perhaps ? 525GB seems way too short if you take into account the countless tv shows and movies








Plus i live in Europe and it's much pricier here


----------



## junp31

Hey, I know someone might've already asked this here, but will a Antec-HCG520 fit in this case along with, say, a custom RX 480 (like the XFX one)? I'm thinking of getting the case but I don't wanna spend more money than I have to.


----------



## gehaus

Has anyone put any effort int making this case quieter? It's not super loud but when I record voice over I get more room noise than I would like.

I'm currently running the Asus Fan Xpert 2 to try to keep the noise down when idle. It controls the stock 200mm intake, one Arctic F8 Pro exaust, and the fan that comes on the Cryorig H7 This works reasonably well but I cant control the fan on my evga GTX 750Ti and something is still making noise.

Has anyone upgraded the 200mm intake fan and got something quieter or switched to a 140mm? Any gaskets or sound deadening material used?

Thanks!


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gehaus*
> 
> Has anyone put any effort int making this case quieter? It's not super loud but when I record voice over I get more room noise than I would like.
> 
> I'm currently running the Asus Fan Xpert 2 to try to keep the noise down when idle. It controls the stock 200mm intake, one Arctic F8 Pro exaust, and the fan that comes on the Cryorig H7 This works reasonably well but I cant control the fan on my evga GTX 750Ti and something is still making noise.
> 
> Has anyone upgraded the 200mm intake fan and got something quieter or switched to a 140mm? Any gaskets or sound deadening material used?
> 
> Thanks!


So your GPU doesn't have a 0db mode, the fans are running all the time? Also, are you sure it's not the fan in your PSU making the noise?


----------



## gehaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> So your GPU doesn't have a 0db mode, the fans are running all the time? Also, are you sure it's not the fan in your PSU making the noise?


No 0 db mode that I can find in the Nvidia Geforce configurations. I completely forgot the PSU fan! I will have to investigate when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## EugenB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gehaus*
> 
> No 0 db mode that I can find in the Nvidia Geforce configurations. I completely forgot the PSU fan! I will have to investigate when I get home. Thanks!


Mine is pretty quiet in idle/browsing/light gaming (World of tanks).
Fans are managed by speedfan. Front 20 cm fan 300-500 rpm, cpu fan 700-1000 rpm, gpu fan 0-800 rpm, exaust fan (2 x noctua redux) 0-800 rpm.
Only audible noise at night browsing - is PSU ticking fan. Need replacement.

Try speedfan and msi afterburner for custom curves.


----------



## gehaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EugenB*
> 
> Try speedfan and msi afterburner for custom curves.


I will check them out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> Also, are you sure it's not the fan in your PSU making the noise?


I checked and my budget Corsair CX 500W is pretty noisy. I bet that is the culprit.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gehaus*
> 
> I will check them out!
> I checked and my budget Corsair CX 500W is pretty noisy. I bet that is the culprit.


If you want a silent build you have to get a fanless PSU but they are expensive for a fairly low power output. What I did is get a PSU with a much higher wattage than you need and a semi passive mode. Mine is the EVGA Supernova G2 650W, my system draws about 300W maximum so the fan never kicks in as it is only ever at 50% load. With case and CPU fans kept under control and a GPU that can turn the fan off you can get a silent build at idle, it only makes noise during gaming but is still quieter than my old PS4.


----------



## maverickvii

+1 to the EVGA g2. Great PSU and very quiet with normal use. The only fan noise I hear when not under heavy load are my 2x 80mm exhaust fans.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> noliver, it will fit without any further hard modification of the front. Just when you put the mesh back on the front just leave 1-2mm of room when you push the tags back down. It still has a clean look and the filter still does its job.


thanks again

took the plunge and bought the card. doing OCing and undervolting to confirm its a keeper and I will finish the install later since I am using my case with front open for now and I dont like it so much obviously.


----------



## synce

Took some real effort but I finally found a setup to keep this thing both cool and quiet with an 4.5ghz i5.

I have:
2 x 80mm fans daisy chained with CPU pump in chassis fan socket
120mm radiator fan and 200mm front fan (with resistor) hooked up to Silverstone splitter in CPU fan socket

The socket used made all the difference. PWM for the splitter didn't work properly if used with chassis socket, and the pump didn't work properly when used with the splitter.

Right now I have everything set to 30% speed until temp reaches 70C. Idle temps are ~31C and the fans practically never ramp up, just a quiet hum in the background

This was basically the ONLY way to keep the build quiet with 80mm fans, which were supposedly 'silent' according to Amazon reviews and everything I read about fluid bearing tech, but easily audible when playing any game.


----------



## geetard

There are two rubber parts for the PSU that come with the case; where do they go exactly? I haven't figured it out when I built my rig last month...

Also, does anyone else got their blue LED (power LED) still blinking when the PC wakes up from sleep mode? Even after a shutdown and then power the PC back on, the blue LED still blinks. I have to toggle the ON/OFF switch of my PSU to reset the LED and make it stop blinking... until the next time the computer goes to sleep mode and wakes up.


----------



## EugenB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synce*
> 
> This was basically the ONLY way to keep the build quiet with 80mm fans.


I had to cut fan grill - much quieter at 900+ rpm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geetard*
> 
> There are two rubber parts for the PSU that come with the case; where do they go exactly?
> 
> Also, does anyone else got their blue LED (power LED) still blinking when the PC wakes up from sleep mode? Even after a shutdown and then power the PC back on, the blue LED still blinks. I have to toggle the ON/OFF switch of my PSU to reset the LED and make it stop blinking... until the next time the computer goes to sleep mode and wakes up.


1. Under PSU, depending of its length
2. M/b issue i think


----------



## maverickvii

Just thought that I'd share a DIY project that I just finished. One of my only problems with this case has been the 80mm exhaust fans. I have them attached to a potentiometer but even on low they are loud. I wanted an option to just turn them off but unfortunately my ITX board does not offer enough fan ports to allow SW adjustment. So...I stopped by RadioShack, bought a Molex Y and a simple switch. Voila, easy and discrete on/off switch for the exhaust fan (which I really only need under heavy load). I may try to find a white sleeve for the switch but otherwise very happy.


----------



## mionix1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> There is a row of hole along the top and bottom which are covered by the magnet


What size dust filter are on the side panels?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mionix1234*
> 
> What size dust filter are on the side panels?


I've since sold this case and filters, but I found my order from Performance-PCs. These are the ones I ordered. According to the product page they're 9.5" x 5"
http://www.performance-pcs.com/scratch-dent-demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-cm-elite-130-top-filter.html


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> What size dust filter are on the side panels?


You can also get the Demcifilters custom made in whatever size you want for similar prices. I think I had them make mine at 205x130mm ID with 10mm magnetic borders.


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys me again









I'm hesitating between this case and the cooler elite 130, the core v1 seems more stylish, has a more decent vent system and more space to do with as you please, BUT my big concern is the size of the case, i'm really looking for a case that would fit in a sport bag, that i could carry in a train or even a plane. I know it wouldn't be an issue with the cooler master but what about the thermaltake ? I've seen a lot of videos on YT and sometimes it appears very tiny and sometimes it seems really big for mITX case... i really can't decide the viability of this case for my use...

Also, how many SSDs/HDDs can this case carry ? Up to four in total right ?

Many Thanks !


----------



## nathaca

Hello everyone after looking over all the amazing Core V1 builds I though I would share my build also specs and pics below, I only use a 1080p screen and coming from the console world to this is no comparison any game I throw at it runs so smooth I am totally amazed at the difference.
Thanks

CASE: Thermaltake Core V1
CPU: Intel i5- 4460
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX
MB: Gigabyte GA-797N-Gaming 5
HDD1: Samsung 256gb SSD
HDD2: Seagate 2TB
PSU: Corsair RM 650x
Video: MSI GTX 1060 6GB OC
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U9S
Rear Fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A8
Front Fan: Stock 200mm Fan


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rearmi*
> 
> Two bro
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> ASRock Z170M-ITX/AC
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 Kit (2x8GB) 2133 C13
> Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition
> Seasonic M12II Evo M2 520W
> MSI GeForce® GTX 1060, GTX 1060 GAMING X 6G, 6Gb, GDDR5, Retail
> SSD 240Gb, OCZ Trion 150, TRN150-25SAT3-240G
> DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 300, 120мм, Ret


For example in this pic the v1 looks so freakin small O_O
Is it me, or is it a visual effect ?
Could someone please post a pic with the case and a bag next to it (gym bag for example) so that i can see if it'd be possible for the case to fit in it ?

Much appreciated !


----------



## Wolfe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> Hey guys me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hesitating between this case and the cooler elite 130, the core v1 seems more stylish, has a more decent vent system and more space to do with as you please, BUT my big concern is the size of the case, i'm really looking for a case that would fit in a sport bag, that i could carry in a train or even a plane. I know it wouldn't be an issue with the cooler master but what about the thermaltake ? I've seen a lot of videos on YT and sometimes it appears very tiny and sometimes it seems really big for mITX case... i really can't decide the viability of this case for my use...
> 
> Also, how many SSDs/HDDs can this case carry ? Up to four in total right ?
> 
> Many Thanks !


Alright so the core v1 is definitely larger and I agree a bit more stylish. You would have more space in the core v1 for a liquid cooler or a larger air cooler. Not sure about a "sport bag" but here it is by a standard carry on roller bag:




The case is a bit taller than the bag shown there but the top portion unzips to allow it to expand so I am pretty sure it would fit. I plan to use this bag to transport my PC this year to Dreamhack.

As for the drive space, officially you can do 2x HHD and 2x SSD as well as an m.2 drive if your board allows. Unofficially I am sure you could get a couple more SSDs in there in the lower cable management area if you needed.


----------



## Korruptor

Hey guys, I've been lurking for a long time (since March 2016). I was keeping tabs on this forum thread because that is when I decided to build a ITX gaming machine for myself, gradually buying parts as I could afford them.

I finished the build a couple nights ago, finally. I'll include pictures below - hopefully I don't get told off for having so many.

I painted the front panel, and modified the case rear, as I saw another member here do, so I could accommodate a 120mm radiator at the back.

I do have a question though, I have the 200mm intake on the front, and the 120mm(x2) Corsair H75 fans as intake on the rear..
I figured because both the front and rear are intakes, the air would be colliding in the case so I installed a 120mm fan for exhaust out the top, but I find it buzzy. It's just some old Cooler Master fan I found lying around.
I have some Fractal Design dynamic 140mm fans, but I believe they are only 3pin (the cooler master is 4 pin). Would a higher speed 140 be quieter than a PWM controlled 120? Do I even NEED an exhaust?

Not sure why Thermaltake didn't make the case to accommodate a 120mm rad or fan at the rear in the design process, as opposed to twin 80mm fans. It would only need a few mm's more clearance, and a different rear punchout.

I haven't done any overclocking yet.
CPU idle is 15C
CPU load is 49C, Prime 95 for 4 hours
GPU idle is 26C
GPU load is 78C, using Furmark (I also used Firestrike and Timespy, but Furmark made it run hotter)

My parts:
Core i5 6600K
Corsair H75 AIO CPU liquid cooler
ASUS ITX Z170 Motherboard
ThermalTake Core V1 case
Crucial MX300 275GB M.2 SSD
Samsung EVO 850 250GB SSD
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB FTW+ GAMING Video Card
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Windows 10 64bit, on USB3

Here's pics of my build.


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptor*
> 
> I do have a question though, I have the 200mm intake on the front, and the 120mm(x2) Corsair H75 fans as intake on the rear..
> I figured because both the front and rear are intakes, the air would be colliding in the case so I installed a 120mm fan for exhaust out the top, but I find it buzzy. It's just some old Cooler Master fan I found lying around.
> I have some Fractal Design dynamic 140mm fans, but I believe they are only 3pin (the cooler master is 4 pin). Would a higher speed 140 be quieter than a PWM controlled 120? Do I even NEED an exhaust?


Great build. I like the paint scheme and the custom work with the rear 120mm fans. I agree the default option for dual 80mms is underwhelming. You do have a turbulent airflow however; have you though about just turning around your 120mm push/pull fans so that then are the exhaust and the 200mm is the intake. The cooler would be seeing slightly warmer air but I wonder if the much improved airflow might off-set that.


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> Great build. I like the paint scheme and the custom work with the rear 120mm fans. I agree the default option for dual 80mms is underwhelming. You do have a turbulent airflow however; have you though about just turning around your 120mm push/pull fans so that then are the exhaust and the 200mm is the intake. The cooler would be seeing slightly warmer air but I wonder if the much improved airflow might off-set that.


Thanks for the praise and the suggestion!

I was a bit concerned about the turbulence from front + rear intake air meeting inside, which is when I figured I should install the top 120mm exhaust. I was unsure about doing a rear exhaust because of the GPU not being a blower style, and instead the gpu I did buy dumps all its heat inside the small case - I thought the radiator temps would suffer a lot.

Perhaps I will try turning it around though, and see how the temps are affected. Since I'm not OC'ing the hardware at this time, perhaps it won't make a big difference. Maybe I'll even be able to remove the top exhaust.


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptor*
> 
> I was unsure about doing a rear exhaust because of the GPU not being a blower style, and instead the gpu I did buy dumps all its heat inside the small case - I thought the radiator temps would suffer a lot.


You could also move the radiator and one 120mm fan to the front (behind the 200mm) so that it functions as a push pull intake and then leave the other 120mm in the rear as an exhaust, that should alleviate most of your problems.


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> You could also move the radiator and one 120mm fan to the front (behind the 200mm) so that it functions as a push pull intake and then leave the other 120mm in the rear as an exhaust, that should alleviate most of your problems.


heh, ya, I _could_ move it to the front, where ThermalTake wanted me to put it, but then it kind of defeats the work I did to make it go at the rear... Though I could still put a 120mm fan back there now at least...
decisions decisions... I suspect I will be playing around with placement and orientation of the cooler for a bit, to see what works best.


----------



## Korruptor

I switched the AIO fans to be exhaust, kept it at the rear and kept a push/pull config. I also disconnected the top mount 120mm exhaust, but left it installed at the moment.
It hasn't seemed to affect the temps by much, if any, though I am in the basement and it's pretty cold down here during the winter. PC is running quite a bit quieter when the GPU fans are off, and is also quieter when gaming, though I can now hear the GPU fans making an annoying whine when running. hmm.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Top isn't to nice , but getting the pipes to play nice from the gpu was a pain as the top was very close.xD

specs are -

Team Group Elite 8GB (2x4GB) DDR4 PC4-19200C16 2400MHz
Asrock X99E-ITX/AC Intel X99 (Socket 2011) DDR4 Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel i7-5820K 3.30GHz (Haswell-E)
Super Flower Leadex Platinum 850W Fully Modular "80 Plus Platinum" Power Supply - Gunmetal
Super Flower Braided Cable Kit - Black/Blue
Samsung SM961 Polaris 128GB M.2-2280 PCI-e 3.0 x 4 NVMe Solid State Drive
XFX Radeon pro duo


----------



## markentus

Just purchased the case and I'm planning on installing Asus GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB as a GPU , my main concern is if it will fit as length wise it's 267mm and the manual it states that max is 255mm. What do you guys think?


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markentus*
> 
> Just purchased the case and I'm planning on installing Asus GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB as a GPU , my main concern is if it will fit as length wise it's 267mm and the manual it states that max is 255mm. What do you guys think?


It will fit. Mine is 267mm as well. i Think the 255mm is only to the cutout, but then there is the cutout that the gpu passes through.
I think the true limit I've seen mentioned is 285mm or something before it hits the inside of the front panel.


----------



## DownRoad

Hey you guys and gals.

Yesterday I ordered this case off of newegg to replace an old one. I also ended up changing a lot of the pieces of my build to sort of fix it. It's here:

PCPartPicker part list: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/ZBkpWX
Price breakdown by merchant: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/ZBkpWX/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $368.36)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $96.36)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste (Purchased For $8.49)
Motherboard: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $209.99)
Memory: GeIL EVO POTENZA 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (Purchased For $89.99)
Storage: Sandisk SSD PLUS 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $120.00)
Storage: Crucial BX200 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $50.00)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $99.99)
Video Card: Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB Mini Video Card (Purchased For $320.00)
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $62.14)
Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $99.99)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit (Purchased For $0.00)
Case Fan: ARCTIC F8 PWM 31.0 CFM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $4.99)
Monitor: LG 22MB35DM-I 21.5" 1920x1080 60Hz Monitor (Purchased For $120.00)
Total: $1650.30
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-02-24 19:53 EST-0500

Does this build look good? Also, what sort of thermals/noise are you guys getting for this build?

That and is it possible to keep the big 200mm fan in the front with my water cooling, or am i going to have to remove the front fan?


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownRoad*
> 
> Hey you guys and gals.
> 
> Yesterday I ordered this case off of newegg to replace an old one. I also ended up changing a lot of the pieces of my build to sort of fix it. It's here:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/ZBkpWX
> Price breakdown by merchant: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/ZBkpWX/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $368.36)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $96.36)
> Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste (Purchased For $8.49)
> Motherboard: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $209.99)
> Memory: GeIL EVO POTENZA 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (Purchased For $89.99)
> Storage: Sandisk SSD PLUS 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $120.00)
> Storage: Crucial BX200 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $50.00)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $99.99)
> Video Card: Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB Mini Video Card (Purchased For $320.00)
> Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $62.14)
> Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $99.99)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit (Purchased For $0.00)
> Case Fan: ARCTIC F8 PWM 31.0 CFM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $4.99)
> Monitor: LG 22MB35DM-I 21.5" 1920x1080 60Hz Monitor (Purchased For $120.00)
> Total: $1650.30
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-02-24 19:53 EST-0500
> 
> Does this build look good? Also, what sort of thermals/noise are you guys getting for this build?
> 
> That and is it possible to keep the big 200mm fan in the front with my water cooling, or am i going to have to remove the front fan?


Looks good although you want 2x 80mm fans for the rear instead of 1. Is there any reason why you are buying 2x 240gb SSDs? I would put the money together and buy one 500gb SSD along with the 2tb HDD.

You will have to remove the 200mm front fan to fit the fan for the water cooler.

Specs wise my build is fairly similar. I overclocked my 6600k to 4.4Ghz on air cooling and it doesn't go over 70C under stress testing. My GTX 1060 also stays around 70C at 50% fan speed but different models have different cooling.

Noise wise it is only audible during gaming as I have the fans set up to blow through more air. The noisiest parts at load are the GPU fan and 80mm fans. At idle it is the PSU fan but I can run the PSU in semi passive mode so the fan turns off at low load. I don't believe the PSU you selected has that but I don't know how load the fan is in the Seasonic PSU.


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> You will have to remove the 200mm front fan to fit the fan for the water cooler.


You have to remove the 200mm fan only if you want to install a 120mm fan in front of and behind your radiator (push-pull). On the otherhand you can leave the 200mm with the radiator behind followed by a 120mm fan. The former will give you slightly better CPU temps while the latter has given me much better overall system and GPU temps.


----------



## DownRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> Looks good although you want 2x 80mm fans for the rear instead of 1. Is there any reason why you are buying 2x 240gb SSDs? I would put the money together and buy one 500gb SSD along with the 2tb HDD.
> 
> You will have to remove the 200mm front fan to fit the fan for the water cooler.
> 
> Specs wise my build is fairly similar. I overclocked my 6600k to 4.4Ghz on air cooling and it doesn't go over 70C under stress testing. My GTX 1060 also stays around 70C at 50% fan speed but different models have different cooling.
> 
> Noise wise it is only audible during gaming as I have the fans set up to blow through more air. The noisiest parts at load are the GPU fan and 80mm fans. At idle it is the PSU fan but I can run the PSU in semi passive mode so the fan turns off at low load. I don't believe the PSU you selected has that but I don't know how load the fan is in the Seasonic PSU.


The fan in my psu is actually pretty silent, which is amazing and great.

And ha. I think I forgot to grab another 80mm fan, I'll go do that right away. As for why I have 2 ssds, it's because one was gifted to me and I'm not sure how to go sell it


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

I have the 200mm fan still on mine sucking air out from inside the case with the GPU radiator mounted behind it with its fan pushing towards to 200mm one .


----------



## DownRoad

Thanks for all the mounting info. When I get it I think I'll mount both the 200m and the radiator together, and then have the 2 80mm exhaust fans going as well.

Also, just a question but is the 200mm fan lit up? Or do some of the pictures I'm looking at have custom led strips?


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Stock 200mm fan it comes with is just plain black , non lit


----------



## stan08

It's probably been discussed here before but how did you guys connect the rear 80mm fans?

The mobo only has one chassis fan connector, so should I get a PWM splitter? Can I use non PWM fans with it and still be able to control them?


----------



## maverickvii

I went straight to the psu with a potentiometer attached.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stan08*
> 
> It's probably been discussed here before but how did you guys connect the rear 80mm fans?
> 
> The mobo only has one chassis fan connector, so should I get a PWM splitter? Can I use non PWM fans with it and still be able to control them?


What motherboard are you using? A 4 pin splitter cable should work fine but if the fans are not PWM then you may be able to control them via DC if your motherboard supports it. How have you connected the front fan to the motherboard? The supplied 200mm fan is not PWM so you should be able to control the rear fans in the same way.


----------



## stan08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> What motherboard are you using? A 4 pin splitter cable should work fine but if the fans are not PWM then you may be able to control them via DC if your motherboard supports it. How have you connected the front fan to the motherboard? The supplied 200mm fan is not PWM so you should be able to control the rear fans in the same way.


I guess the best solution is to connect the 200mm fan into the chassis fan socket and use a splitter for the rear ones and connect them in the CPU fan socket. I changed my order from regular to PWM fans, so it's all good.

This is my first build and I'm still in the phase of collecting all the components. I plan to use AsRock H110M motherboard.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stan08*
> 
> I guess the best solution is to connect the 200mm fan into the chassis fan socket and use a splitter for the rear ones and connect them in the CPU fan socket. I changed my order from regular to PWM fans, so it's all good.
> 
> This is my first build and I'm still in the phase of collecting all the components. I plan to use AsRock H110M motherboard.


If the motherboard only has a one CPU fan and a one chassis fan connector then I would connect the front 200mm fan directly to the PSU so it runs at max speed and put the rear 80mm fans into the chassis connector so that you can control them via PWM as they will get noisier at high RPM.

You have to use the CPU fan connector for your CPU fan and then see what you have left afterwards.


----------



## stan08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> If the motherboard only has a one CPU fan and a one chassis fan connector then I would connect the front 200mm fan directly to the PSU so it runs at max speed and put the rear 80mm fans into the chassis connector so that you can control them via PWM as they will get noisier at high RPM.
> 
> You have to use the CPU fan connector for your CPU fan and then see what you have left afterwards.


Thanks! That's a good idea, I hope it will work, because the PWM splitters are usually meant for the CPU socket.


----------



## DownRoad

Hey guys, great news! My case finally came today and I finally transferred all my parts from my first build to this one!




















So far I'm loving it. This new case is really quiet (except for the HDD, I can't tell that anything is running, even the fans) and at 4.6ghz OC'd I idle at 30c and only hit 70c during benchmarks and gaming. The case is even silent during most benchmarks and only makes noise during intense gaming sessions. Best part is, it's small enough for me to carry around







.

Thanks to everyone here for the inspiration; I think soon (after I clean up my cables, sigh) I'm going to add LEDs and paint the case a different colour. Also I ended up taking out the front 200mm fan and just using my WC there.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stan08*
> 
> Thanks! That's a good idea, I hope it will work, because the PWM splitters are usually meant for the CPU socket.


honestly I wouldnt connect the 200mm front fan to the PSU unless you are non sensitive to noise because the thing running at 800rpm makes noise, a lot....

I had front fan and 2 80mm rear fans connected with a splitter on my 4pin SYS Fan header on a Z97N wifi board without issues. I could control them with software solution called speedfan alowing me to set speed profiles vs temps.
my CPU FAN header was used to control CPU coller and an additional 80mm fan I set to cool down my GPU before I move to a RX480 triple fan card

just my 2p and experience with this great little case


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys,

Just to be sure does the msi gaming X rx 470 fit in the thermaltake core v1 ?


----------



## nolive721

the MSI RX480 does fit with some slight modification to the case front frame.you can see pictures in the Gallery and case owner explanation on what he did. expect the 470 to be similar in size so would fit with the same mod.


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> the MSI RX480 does fit with some slight modification to the case front frame.you can see pictures in the Gallery and case owner explanation on what he did. expect the 470 to be similar in size so would fit with the same mod.


What kind of modifications ? oO


----------



## NBH2016

The problem with a lot of MSI cards is their height, they are all around 140mm which is also the maximum recommended height for the CPU cooler in this case. That means the GPU almost touches the top of the case and if the power connector is on the top then it can be tricky to squeeze it in and put the top lid on the case. Also to make it more difficult when the GPU is longer then the internal max. size it sticks through the front frame of the case and sometimes that exact spot where the frame is can be where the power connector is. However I think I read on here that someone put a MSI RX480 in with no problems and the RX470 is 5mm thinner (not that that really matters to fit it in).


----------



## dante0001

**** i just saw that the thermaltake can only take up to 255 mm gpu, this one is 276 mm ....

What kind of models should i aim for if i'm considering the rx 470/480 ?


----------



## nolive721

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1340#post_25564752

and I managed to fit a triple fan powercolor RX480 in my case like somebody else on this thread


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1340#post_25564752
> 
> and I managed to fit a triple fan powercolor RX480 in my case like somebody else on this thread


Wow ok that seems super hard to do, i'm not a diy person at all so yeah i'll just rescind it.


----------



## maverickvii

As mentioned earlier most cards under 280-290mm length and 140mm height will fit this case, the hard part is being able to attach the psu cables. Taking a dremel to the front upper frame helps.


----------



## jackoboy9

Read through pages and pages of this thread. Some nice builds here









Got a couple of questions:

It it possible to mount a 120mm fan on one of the vented side panels with glue or velcro without contacting any internal components?
Anyone tried fitting a NH-U14S cooler?


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

I have one fan on the side of my case using fan screws


----------



## jackoboy9

Assuming the stock orientation, which side?


----------



## NBH2016

A side fan can f
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackoboy9*
> 
> Assuming the stock orientation, which side?


For fans on the sides you can put one on the left and/or right side but if you have a GPU the left side is taken up with that so you can only put one on the right hand side.


----------



## jackoboy9

Perfect. Thanks for that


----------



## dkov76

Anybody tried fitting in the be quiet! Dark Rock TF top-blower cooler (http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/572)? It will fit vertically, but I'm not so sure about the other dimensions.


----------



## gehaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkov76*
> 
> It will fit vertically, but I'm not so sure about the other dimensions.


I have not but I don't think the case will be your issue for that cooler's length or width. Your motherboard and RAM may cause interference.


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys,

So i'm about to finally buy the case and the rest of my components are in transit.
Just a question though, do you think the case would fit in this bag : http://www.go-sport.com/accessoires/sacs-besaces/sac-sport-collectif-kimood/f-733010001-mbg3663295323482.html
Its dimensions are : 55 x 32 x 28 cm
Would i be able to board a plane with it ?









Thank you


----------



## teh n00binator

I'm wondering if someone can help me as I'm experiencing some weird temperatures with this case, let me explain:

Case with front panel on = CPU Temps with corsair H55 in front hitting mid/high 60's while gaming, GPU on the the other hand an EVGA SC 1070 is super cool averaging 62 degrees while going 68 degrees max during stress tests.

Now case with front panel off = CPU temps drop down to the high 40's/low 50's max while gaming, GPU Temps on the other hand increase 10 degrees. If I put my hand near the GPU vent I can feel a heat buildup where as with the front panel on there is no heat build up.

Can someone logically explain why this is that taking the front panel off is increasing my GPU temps in this way?


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys

I think i found the right card it has a height of 242mm but it's 40mm thick is it okay for the thickness or is it too much ?

Thanks


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I think i found the right card it has a height of 242mm but it's 40mm thick is it okay for the thickness or is it too much ?
> 
> Thanks


If it is double slot width it will be fine which I believe is approx. 40mm.


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> If it is double slot width it will be fine which I believe is approx. 40mm.


What do you mean by double slot width ?
I'm talking about this one : https://www.amazon.com/Radeon-Gaming-Graphics-RX470-DC2-4G-Graphic/dp/B01N0DUVEQ%3FSubscriptionId%3D0G127NGHG1GZKYPQH8G2%26tag%3Dcruhatact-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB01N0DUVEQ


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> What do you mean by double slot width ?
> I'm talking about this one : https://www.amazon.com/Radeon-Gaming-Graphics-RX470-DC2-4G-Graphic/dp/B01N0DUVEQ%3FSubscriptionId%3D0G127NGHG1GZKYPQH8G2%26tag%3Dcruhatact-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB01N0DUVEQ


Yeah that's double slot. Some are single slot, usually low power cards and some are 2.5 or 3 slot which won't fit in this case.


----------



## dante0001

So it will fit no problem ?








No need to cut anything or else to make it fit ?


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> So it will fit no problem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to cut anything or else to make it fit ?


That card will fit in fine.


----------



## dante0001

Great thank you !


----------



## 0gre

I would like to join this club. Took a few months to get everything to fit right. ^_^


----------



## dante0001

Wait, that's a V21 right ?


----------



## 0gre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> Wait, that's a V21 right ?


No sir, it's a Core V1. I understand that something in the side panel may have seemed off.









Here's the view with the top panel removed. Apologies for the quality as I only have a mobile phone to take photos.


Edit: forgot to add image


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0gre*
> 
> Here's the view with the top panel removed. Apologies for the quality as I only have a mobile phone to take photos.


What are your components? You certainly did some customization, everything is in the 'wrong place'! Did you install the MB upsidedown to fit a reservoir underneath? Looks good though.


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0gre*
> 
> No sir, it's a Core V1. I understand that something in the side panel may have seemed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view with the top panel removed. Apologies for the quality as I only have a mobile phone to take photos.
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot to add image


*** it looks freakin huge  i'll get mine tomorrow i dont Know what to expect, looking at thé pictures on this thread sometimes it appears so tiny and other Times so Big ....


----------



## 0gre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> What are your components? You certainly did some customization, everything is in the 'wrong place'! Did you install the MB upsidedown to fit a reservoir underneath? Looks good though.


Components aren't finalized yet. And I am a bit shy about presenting it fully at the moment. I may need a bit more time to complete it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> *** it looks freakin huge  i'll get mine tomorrow i dont Know what to expect, looking at thé pictures on this thread sometimes it appears so tiny and other Times so Big ....


It is larger than the Silverstone SG05 case. But I think it's at a perfect size for an ITX case that can display all of your hardware components.


----------



## dante0001

Just got the case








It fits in my gym bag but i can't close it... I'm gonna have to find a bigger one


----------



## teh n00binator

The poor mans window mod (using magnetic tape):


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys, me again

The case fan does a very annoying sound while gaming, it didn't do it for a hour or two and then it began, it's like a "tak tak tak tak" very quickly very annoying i'm sure you're familiar with the noise... any solutions ? Even when i push it manually with my finger it does the sound, is it faulty or is there any way by which i could get rid of that sound without buying another fan or dismantling it ?

Edit : even on idle it does the sound... basically when the fan is running..........

Thanks !


----------



## maverickvii

Sounds like it's hitting a cable, possible that a stray wire is rubbing?


----------



## dante0001

I checked that and no it's not hitting any cable... :/


----------



## dante0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante0001*
> 
> I checked that and no it's not hitting any cable... :/


My bad it seems it was a psu cable hitting it.








Could'nt see it yesterday night


----------



## bshubiak

Hey guys! I've been lurking on here for a few weeks and finally decided to make an account in search for some advice. I'm very close to pulling the trigger on my first build using the Core V1. https://pcpartpicker.com/list/tc4xPs

My main concern with this build is cooling, as the 7700k can really heat up. I don't mind if it's air or liquid cooled and am willing to spend up to $100 (if necessary) to keep the i7 cool. Here's my thoughts on each:

Air: Been trying to find the best air cooler (obviously that fits the case) and I'm not sure if it'll be enough if I do a little OC'ing or even at stock for that matter.

Liquid: A lot of builds I see use push/pull in the front and occasionally rear fans as well. My PC will be in my entertainment system and I really need it to be intake in the front and exhaust in the rear (not much cool air in the back). Does push/pull intake make sense? I'm still trying to understand how it works, but I know that I want my intake in the front. Please educate me haha.

I'm open to any suggestions and thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bshubiak*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been lurking on here for a few weeks and finally decided to make an account in search for some advice. I'm very close to pulling the trigger on my first build using the Core V1. https://pcpartpicker.com/list/tc4xPs
> 
> My main concern with this build is cooling, as the 7700k can really heat up. I don't mind if it's air or liquid cooled and am willing to spend up to $100 (if necessary) to keep the i7 cool. Here's my thoughts on each:
> 
> Air: Been trying to find the best air cooler (obviously that fits the case) and I'm not sure if it'll be enough if I do a little OC'ing or even at stock for that matter.
> 
> Liquid: A lot of builds I see use push/pull in the front and occasionally rear fans as well. My PC will be in my entertainment system and I really need it to be intake in the front and exhaust in the rear (not much cool air in the back). Does push/pull intake make sense? I'm still trying to understand how it works, but I know that I want my intake in the front. Please educate me haha.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions and thank you in advance for your help!


I didn't try it myself, so keep that in mind, but I've heard that you can't fit a push/pull liquid config (exhaust or intake) in the front as well as keep the 200mm intake fan. You need to remove the stock 200mm intake fan and put one AIO fan on the outside of the metal frame (where the 200mm stock fan was), and have the other AIO fan attached to the radiator in the inside of the metal frame.

If you wanted to keep the 200mm intake, and have an AIO liquid setup, you could use the 200mm fan as a push fan and just use a single AIO fan as a pull fan, or you could do what I did (assuming you're a bit handy and don't mind hacking up the case).
I have a 120mm push/pull Corsair H75 AIO in the _rear_ of my V1. It's a tight fit, but it does fit with some modification. I have it exhausting out the rear where the twin 80mm fans were intended to go.

Note that I only have an i5 6600K, not OC'd at the moment, not your 7700K. If you are interested, here's my post with pics.
When I posted that I had a push/pull intake from the rear with a top mount 120mm exhaust fan. I found it noisy and I changed it to a push/pull exhaust at the rear and I removed the top mount exhaust fan. My CPU temp increased from 49C P/P intake to 54C P/P exhaust while under load in Prime95, but the noise level decreased quite a bit.


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptor*
> 
> Can't fit a push/pull liquid config (exhaust or intake) in the front as well as keep the 200mm intake fan. If you wanted to keep the 200mm intake, and have an AIO liquid setup, you could use the 200mm fan as a push fan


Agreed. For bshubiak, seems the best option for you would be the push pull intake previously described.

I have tried both push/pull with 140mm fans as well as with 200mm push. The former had slightly better cpu temps but in the end I kept the stock 200mm fan because of better system and gpu temps. Running OC'ed 6600k (+900Hz) with load temp in mid 50s.


----------



## bshubiak

Thanks for the response guys! I kept second guessing everything for the push/pull intake because I would be running (potentially) warm air through my case from front to back.

Anyway I ended up getting a Noctua NH-U9S upright cooler for now with 2 rear 80 mm fans. But if I'm getting dangerously high temps (which I'm sort of expecting), I'll purchase a water cooler for push/pull.


----------



## DreadFawks

I started collecting parts for this build at the end of December and finally got it put together earlier this month. I absolutely love the case, but I didn't like the fact that I had to look down from above to see through the window. Obviously, the only solution was to tilt the case 45 degrees.





Part list for those interested.

I'm still waiting on the RGB light strips to arrive, so I'll post more pictures when they get in.


----------



## 0gre

Hello! So i did some work to change the location of the motherboard tray, gpu, and psu placement. I used acrylic sheets to get this done. Pardon the picture quality, I only have my mobile phone to take piccies.

Side Panel where you can see the single 120mm radiator peeking though. You can also see hotswap bays on the front panel for 2.5" HDDs


Acrylic sheet holding the radiator in place. Plastic spacer at the bottom to make it play nice with the side panel


I'm using the Fractal Design Kelvin 120 liquid cooler but with custom tubings and fittings. Sad that I couldn't find a nice way to place a small reservoir. Maybe the next time i take this case apart.


Back panel is mostly a 1.5mm Acrylic sheet with proper holes. I didn't paint it over just cause I wanted to be able to peek inside... for dust bunny buildup.


Other side panel where you can see a lower situated GPU.


Side panel off, and it's a Sapphire R9 380 Mini. Cutie! This GPU is meant to be replaced by a GTX 1070, but that's a few months away.


You can see the Painted PCIE Riser Cable that allows for the GPU to be "lowered"


Top panel with window! With the motherboard raised, you can see more of the mobo this way... but i wouldn't recommend it for most people.


This pretty much means the case will not be able to take on large tower heatsinks. Gigabyte H170N itx Mobo with an i5 6600 and 16GB of RAM.


Yep, liquid cooling just for this modification of the Thermaltake Core V1


Just stuffed my HDD and SSDs where i could. Should probably find a solution for that when I redo this case.


Hope you weren't too horrified with this mod. It was more of an implementation of certain ideas and certainly not an absolute end point. The adventure continues when the mod-bug bites me again.


----------



## C0smin

I love to see that people still build with this case and post photos with their builds here.
I follow this thread for a while and it inspired me to build my own rig with this case.
Pretty basic build but I'm very happy with it









Case: Thermaltake Core V1
Motherboard: Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
CPU Cooler: Artic Liquid Freezer 120
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) 3000 MHz DDR4
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD 8GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST31500341AS 7200.11 1.5 TB
PSU: EVGA GQ 80 Plus Gold 650W
case fan 80mm: 2pcs x Noctua NF-A8 FLX
case fan 92mm: be quiet! Pure Wings 2


----------



## maverickvii

Good looking build, especially with the room lights off. How have you hooked up the fans (ie what ports)?


----------



## C0smin

The CPU fans are connected to motherboard and controlled by it.
The 92 mm side fan is connected too to the motherboard and the two 80 mm fans are connected to a molex jack and I use the Noctua ultra-low-noise adapters.


----------



## DownRoad

Hey guys, I'm back again! Still loving this build a lot, but I just have a quick question.

In a few months i'm planning on upgrading my 1060 to a 1070. My current 1060 is a single-fan solution, so it runs hot and loud. I'm planning on getting this model in particular (http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/ph38TW/evga-geforce-gtx-1070-8gb-sc-gaming-video-card-08g-p4-5173-kr) but it mentions on pc part picker that it would block some drive bays. I'm confused by this because the drive bays are on the other side of the build completely...

That, and I'm thinking of replacing my Water Cooler's fans for more quiet on load. Aside from Noctua, does any other brand make good and silent case fans? And does the kind of fan (I've seen "static, balance, etc.) matter for a radiator? I'm talking about the difference between this (http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/bKFPxr/noctua-case-fan-nfs12bredux1200pwm) and this (http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/Ls6BD3/noctua-case-fan-nff12industrialppc2000ip67pwm) ?


----------



## maverickvii

You should be fine with the gpu though the length makes plugging in the psu cables difficult. A dremel to the case frame helps. For fans, I'm not familiar with the first but the latter is a great fan. I've also been happy with nzxt and corsair fans with my radiators, high static pressure ideally.


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownRoad*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm back again! Still loving this build a lot, but I just have a quick question.
> 
> In a few months i'm planning on upgrading my 1060 to a 1070. My current 1060 is a single-fan solution, so it runs hot and loud. I'm planning on getting this model in particular (http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/ph38TW/evga-geforce-gtx-1070-8gb-sc-gaming-video-card-08g-p4-5173-kr) but it mentions on pc part picker that it would block some drive bays. I'm confused by this because the drive bays are on the other side of the build completely...


According to PCPartpicker, your 1070 you mentioned is 267mm. My 1060 that I have is also listed as 267mm.
Assuming that is accurate, you should be fine. It was just slightly ticky to get the power cables on after I installed the card into the slot, but not bad, and i didn't need to dremel out the gpu pass-through in the case.
http://i.imgur.com/jSvC7nM.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/MkC7dBo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/nrKfbKe.jpg


----------



## DownRoad

Thanks! I'll start saving up now. But what do you guys mean by "dremel"?


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownRoad*
> 
> Thanks! I'll start saving up now. But what do you guys mean by "dremel"?


The cut-out in the front metal panel of the case, to allow longer video cards to fit, sometimes it makes it possible to install the card but there isn't enough clearance between the card and the metal pass-through to plug the power cables into the card.
Typically the headers for the power on the video card itself wind up being located right where the metal pass-through is, and sometimes it can make it hard to actually get the power plugs connected.

If this is an issue, you could take a dremel with a cutting wheel or grinding wheel and make a notch in the metal to permit more clearance, to make it easier to manouvre the power plugs into the header ports on the video card.
Some people have also tried plugging in the power cabled first, and then installing the card after the plugs are connected.


----------



## Korruptor

Oh, just thought that maybe you didn't know what a Dremel was... Just in case, it's a tool that is pretty compact, and can have a multitude of different attachments, such as grinding wheels, cutting wheels, polishers, etc.
Myself, I have the rotary Dremel tool, I used it when I modified my case, to cut metal with the cutting wheels, and to grind away the sharp edges after cutting, using the grinding wheels.

https://www.dremel.com/en_US/tools/-/search-tools/find-by-category/27343/rotary


----------



## DownRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptor*
> 
> Oh, just thought that maybe you didn't know what a Dremel was... Just in case, it's a tool that is pretty compact, and can have a multitude of different attachments, such as grinding wheels, cutting wheels, polishers, etc.
> Myself, I have the rotary Dremel tool, I used it when I modified my case, to cut metal with the cutting wheels, and to grind away the sharp edges after cutting, using the grinding wheels.
> 
> https://www.dremel.com/en_US/tools/-/search-tools/find-by-category/27343/rotary


thanks! Yeah I didn't even know what a dremel is; this is my first build so I'm still getting used to some things. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## DownRoad

Sigh, hey everyone, sorry if I'm coming off as annoying but I just have a ton of questions!

About the fans I was talking about replacing, I'm in between EK Vardars (http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/xD2rxr/ek-case-fan-3831109867532) or cooler master jetflos (http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/L4rG3C/cooler-master-case-fan-r4jfdp20pwr1) mostly because of their CFM (right now I'm using my Corsair H75 as my intake, so I'm trying to push a LOT of cold air into this case for even better cooling). I'm an overclocker, and I plan on keeping this case as long as possible. My temperatures right now are fine, but I guess I'm just trying to see how cold I can get it to.

As for my exhaust fans, I'm going to probably buy 2 of these (http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/Bj8Zxr/noctua-case-fan-nfr8redux1800pwm). I'm not looking at the regular noctuas mostly for aesthetics (although at this point my build is mostly black and red, to my chagrin).

I also had a question about the water cooling capabilities in this case. While I was looking at the Vardars, I spent some time on the EKWB website and played around with their "custom waterblock" configurator, and they claimed that they could find a custom water cooling loop for me. Mmhm. I don't believe it myself.

I mean, where would it fit?






Maybe in that little spot that's open, but I'm planning on upgrading to a bigger GPU soon. Sigh...


----------



## Austinfound

Howdy!

Longtime lurker - First time poster.

I currently have most parts of my build either in hand or on a truck (somewhere) en route to me.

Parts List from PCPartPicker:

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8c7rhq

My plan is to try and shoe-horn a Swifttech H220-X 240mm cooler into this case, its going to be EXTREMLY tight fit, but I think it will happen with some slight case modification. The specs on the AIO Loop can be found here:

http://www.swiftech.com/H220-X.aspx#tab2

I've measured the interior of the front of the case and there is 255mm of room from top panel to bottom panel, and with the AIO's height of 247mm I think it could fit.



It looks like the dimensions may not take into account the fill port, but I can't imagine it protrudes from the radiator too terribly much.

I may include the GPU into the loop in the future, depends on how the radiator fits, and cost/availability of a gpu waterblock for the 480.

I'll post pictures as I start building to keep you guys updated.

Comments or ideas are greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks,
-Craig


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austinfound*
> 
> Howdy!
> 
> Longtime lurker - First time poster.
> 
> I currently have most parts of my build either in hand or on a truck (somewhere) en route to me.
> 
> Parts List from PCPartPicker:
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8c7rhq
> 
> My plan is to try and shoe-horn a Swifttech H220-X 240mm cooler into this case, its going to be EXTREMLY tight fit, but I think it will happen with some slight case modification. The specs on the AIO Loop can be found here:
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/H220-X.aspx#tab2
> 
> I've measured the interior of the front of the case and there is 255mm of room from top panel to bottom panel, and with the AIO's height of 247mm I think it could fit.
> 
> It looks like the dimensions may not take into account the fill port, but I can't imagine it protrudes from the radiator too terribly much.
> 
> I may include the GPU into the loop in the future, depends on how the radiator fits, and cost/availability of a gpu waterblock for the 480.
> 
> I'll post pictures as I start building to keep you guys updated.
> 
> Comments or ideas are greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> -Craig


I want to see how this goes for you. Please do post the results (with pics!)


----------



## danjel

Adding my build done in Nov-Dec 2016. Very happy with this case!


----------



## Tazique

Hi! Anyone use the Fractal Design Kelvin T12 in this case?


----------



## Austinfound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptor*
> 
> I want to see how this goes for you. Please do post the results (with pics!)


Quick update:

I received the Swiftech H220-X yesterday and I was able to test fit everything. It looks as though it will fit with out intense modification to the case (just a front panel cutout for both fans). I covered the front frame of the case with painters tape and traced out a template for the cuts I'll need to make.

Unfortunately, my CPU cooler was damaged in shipping (finish was fairly scratched up, and a few radiator fins were bent) and It's currently in route back to the retailer (shout-out to www.coolerguys.com for amazing customer service) they should ship new one today and I should receive tomorrow. Will be working on the case modifications over the weekend and I'll make sure to take pictures and document all the modifications and detailed build log to follow.

I covered the front frame of the case with painters tape and traced out a template for the cuts I'll need to make. Its just a rough draft of what needs to happen. Before I cut anything I'll make a legitimate template with paper and exact dimensions for cuts, mounting holes, etc. and then transfer it to the case for modification. Also I need to figure out the best way to cut into the case frame material (dremmel? jigsaw?)


Spoiler: Teaser pics:





Close up of top edge of case:


Close up of bottom edge of case:




I also had to return my power supply (EVGA SuperNOVA G1 ATX Link) as its entirely too long (length from back of case, Dimensions: 85mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 180mm (L)) and with the radiator installed would only leave 1/2" of clearance for the plugs and cables. It will be replaced with Silverstone 600W SFX Power Supply (Link) with dimensions: 125 mm (W) x 63.5 mm (H) x 100 mm (D). This will net in a little over 3" of extra clearance for cables and plugs.

Also, I am unsure about the 200mm front fan. I may keep it and use it, but I might not as well. I have access to CAD and a 3d printer and I was thinking about making an intake manifold that would convert the 240mm x 120mm opening for the rad fans to a 250mm-ish circle to match the front filtered intake of the case so that the radiator only draws air in through the filter in the front and no hot air is recycled from the case interior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tazique*
> 
> Hi! Anyone use the Fractal Design Kelvin T12 in this case?


I've read all 158 pages of this forum and don't recall having seen someone use that specific cooler in this case, and PCPP doesn't list that cooler as having been used in the case either (Link) but as its a 120mm cooler I see no reason as to why it wouldn't fit so go for it! Tread some new ground! and take pics (or it didn't happen).


----------



## maverickvii

I look forward to seeing the result!


----------



## trekxtrider

My submission for entry to this fine club. This build took some time as I really had to plan out the cable management. My temps are pretty good although I kind of wish the top panel had a slot on the left to expel heat from the GPU, seems I may be modding soon.

Thermaltake Core V1 case
i7 4790k CPU
Gigabyte h97-n motherboard
Corsair H80i V2 AIO
Crucial Ballistix 16GB 1600 RAM
EVGA GTX 980 Ti 6GB
EVGA Supernova 750 G2 PSU
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
WD Blue 1 TB HDD


----------



## DownRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekxtrider*
> 
> My submission for entry to this fine club. This build took some time as I really had to plan out the cable management. My temps are pretty good although I kind of wish the top panel had a slot on the left to expel heat from the GPU, seems I may be modding soon.
> 
> Thermaltake Core V1 case
> i7 4790k CPU
> Gigabyte h97-n motherboard
> Corsair H80i V2 AIO
> Crucial Ballistix 16GB 1600 RAM
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti 6GB
> EVGA Supernova 750 G2 PSU
> Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
> WD Blue 1 TB HDD


Great build!

Also, this isn't directed at you exactly, but has anyone here tried to take their computer with them on a plane? This case fits into my suitcase, but I'm not 100% sure if the suitcase is within the dimensions allowed (23cm x 55 cm x 40 cm) . I'm hoping that I don't have to change my case because I love this one so much!


----------



## trekxtrider

I wouldn't check it for sure. You should be able to get a hard shell carry-on large enough for it, I have seen people with huge carry on bags that still take them. Time to go luggage shopping.


----------



## educhoi

Hey guys!
The new AMD's RX 5XX has been released!

I'm starting to build my new desktop using the Core V1 and I was wondering if the RX580 would fit into the case, as AMD cards are usually beefier than Nvidia's.

On Amazon, the information I could find was:
Item Dimensions L x W x H 10.63 x 1.57 x 4.88 inches

Would it fit?


----------



## Arnavut

Hi everyone. I'm gonna start to my first build so I have a question.

There is only a SYS_FAN and a CPU_FAN on my motherboard. But I have a 200mm fan, 2x80mm fans and a liquid cooler. So that I bought 1-to-2 and 1-to-3 cables.

But I don't know which one of the cables should be attached to sysfan or cpufan. I even don't know where to attach the liquid coolers pump.

Can you please schematicize this? Thank you.


----------



## artfurt

Hi, everyone!

This is my first mini-itx build. Thanks to this forum i've learned about this amazing case. It's was the litlle push that I needed to start building a mini PC with confidence, so i'm adding my rig to the owner's club:

I5 7600k;
Corsair H80i V2;
MSI Z270i Gaming Pro Carbon;
16gb DDr4 Kingston Fury 2400mhz
2x 500gb HDD;
2x 120GB SSD Intel 540;
Gigabyte 1060 GTX G1 Gaming 6gb;
2x 80mm Arctic Cooling F8 PWM Rev2;
PSU Corsair TX650 Rev 2.
and, of course, at last but not least, TT Core V1 Snow Edition.









Still waiting for the VGA, 8gb RAM, SSDs and both F8 PWM to arrive ( I'm from Brazil and post office does a good job in overall, but sometimes delays are inevitable..)

Temps are good so far, H80i is on a push / pull config, bringing fresh air from the front to inside of the case. The Thermaltake 200mm fan is a little too noisy for me, so I've decided to stay with both H80i fans. I'm planning do overclock soon, just waiting for my build be totally finished to do so.

Here are some pics:






I hope you like it. I'm very satisfied with it. It's a tiny, good-looking PC to play some games on and off.


----------



## trekxtrider

Pump goes to CPU fan header, any other fan to the other fan header.

I use standard molex power adapters for the 2 80mm fans, they are quiet even at full power. I use the other mobo fan header with the 200mm fan and control the speed with my mobo software. AIO fans go on the AIO fan headers.


----------



## nolive721

call to RX480 owners used in the V1 case, what GPU temps at idle and under load do you experience?

I have been crazy enough to fit a powercolor red devil(triple fans) in my build and I am getting around 45degC idle (with Zero rpm fan feature ON) and up to 77-78degC under heavy gaming load

Room temperature around 18-19degC because Spring in Japan doenst seem to kick in whatsoever this year!


----------



## Korruptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> call to RX480 owners used in the V1 case, what GPU temps at idle and under load do you experience?
> 
> I have been crazy enough to fit a powercolor red devil(triple fans) in my build and I am getting around 45degC idle (with Zero rpm fan feature ON) and up to 77-78degC under heavy gaming load
> 
> Room temperature around 18-19degC because Spring in Japan doenst seem to kick in whatsoever this year!


I can't help you too much with this question, as I have a GTX1060 in mine, but do you have pic(s) of the Red Devil in the CoreV1? I had one, and I sold it because I didn't think it would fit in the CoreV1.


----------



## Austinfound

Howdy!

So I know this post is long overdue. I got this thing built and between this new toy and work I've not had time to post up, but the Swiftech h220x fits!


Spoiler: Click to see Pics














So i guess its time to add it to the owners club!

PC Specs:

CPU: Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H220-X 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: ASRock Z270M-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
Storage: PNY CS1311 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: XFX Radeon RX 480 8GB XXX OC Video Card
Case: Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
(2X) Case Fan: ARCTIC F8 PWM 31.0 CFM 80mm Fan
Monitor: Samsung U28D590D 28.0" 3840x2160 60Hz Monitor
Keyboard: Logitech G213 PRODIGY Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech G403 Prodigy Wired Optical Mouse
Other: XSPC Radiator Gasket, 240mm, 2-pack

I have a solid 4.6GHz O/C on the i5 and the rx 480 puts up solid 45 fps on doom on ultra settings. I haven't done any bench marking or anything like that, but so far its a solid little computer, and a vast improvement over my early 2010 13" mac book pro!

I may try and cut out the side panels where the holes are and add my own plexi-glass windows, but I'm not sure yet.

Thanks!
-Craig


----------



## aaronstransam

Just started this build for my wife, aka fb killer, aka get my wife off my gaming rig so i can use it lol. Had some old parts laying around so this will be a sandy xeon build with an old zotac h67 and 2x2 corsair dominator. Havent decided on gpu yet but as its a xeon ill be throwing in a 6770 i had in the closet for now. Just need the rad, hard lines and atx pins to get here. Was supposed to get here yesterday "thanks usps". Maybe monday now. So far just have lighting wired/sleeved and the block, ram and heat sinks painted. Going uv with green under mobo. Seems fitting for a sandy build.


----------



## aaronstransam




----------



## teh n00binator

Can anyone recommend a good dust filter replacement material for the front cover? I want to replace that foam stuff with something easier to clean but still have good airflow.


----------



## mionix1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh n00binator*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good dust filter replacement material for the front cover? I want to replace that foam stuff with something easier to clean but still have good airflow.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-230mm-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-black.html

Here's one I use.


----------



## rayner06

Does anyone know if a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC fits in this case? It says 292mm in the website but I mensured it and it's 280mm.


----------



## DreadFawks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> call to RX480 owners used in the V1 case, what GPU temps at idle and under load do you experience?
> 
> I have been crazy enough to fit a powercolor red devil(triple fans) in my build and I am getting around 45degC idle (with Zero rpm fan feature ON) and up to 77-78degC under heavy gaming load
> 
> Room temperature around 18-19degC because Spring in Japan doenst seem to kick in whatsoever this year!


I'm running a MSI RX480 Gaming X in mine, and it usually sits around 68-69 when gaming. I do usually have the frame rate locked at 75 and I'm only displaying 2560 x 1080, but the GPU fans usually only run around 40%.


----------



## nolive721

yes it seems the MSI is clearly the best card out of Rx480 range in terms of temps.what core and memory frequencies are you running?mine is heavily Oced at 1450core and 2250Mhz hence the temps I am getting.
at OEM std OC clock(1330core, 2000memory), I am reaching lower temps than yours though


----------



## trekxtrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayner06*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC fits in this case? It says 292mm in the website but I mensured it and it's 280mm.


The card will probably stick out past the front plate of the case which is normal, the front cover should still fit over the card. I had an EVGA 770 that fit fine.


----------



## DreadFawks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> yes it seems the MSI is clearly the best card out of Rx480 range in terms of temps.what core and memory frequencies are you running?mine is heavily Oced at 1450core and 2250Mhz hence the temps I am getting.
> at OEM std OC clock(1330core, 2000memory), I am reaching lower temps than yours though


I had it in MSI's preset overclock mode with those numbers. I've since switched over to their "gaming" preset, which runs cooler. I checked it today while playing Overwatch, and it was holding 59 degrees with 17% fan. I'm not entirely sure why it's such a large difference, but there have been a couple driver updates since I had last checked too.


----------



## egalsim

My Wood Edition Core V1


----------



## Shimazu

Nothing special going on with mine. Cable management was by far the hardest part of the build but with some creative routing I got it about as good as I can for the time being. Won't bother with anymore until I get a water cooling solution, new GPU and SSD. Also I hate case windows and mine was getting pretty beat up barely touching it so I skinned it. I will probably Plasti dip it or something similar when I have more time along with the rest of it. Also am going to replace the front filter with a better solution and put in the side filters I have.

All in all I love this case and have had no issues with it. Running macOS Sierra and Windows 10 on the same drive. The hackintosh bit was the hardest part but I got everything working there.


----------



## aaronstransam

Just finished my wifes little xeon build. Dont mind the old 6770, havent decided on a gpu yet  at least the pcb is green


----------



## trekxtrider

Just got the Deepcool Captain EX 240mm AIO and I knew it wasn't going to fit naturally so I decided to modify a little. The Lego feet are temporary until i either make proper feet or build a proper Lego base. I haven't decided if I should cut a slot out of the front cover to accommodate the bottom AIO fan or just leave it the way it is, temps have never been cooler.


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> Just finished my wifes little xeon build. Dont mind the old 6770, havent decided on a gpu yet  at least the pcb is green


That looks great. Super clean. Amazing what space you have with a short PSU.


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> That looks great. Super clean. Amazing what space you have with a short PSU.


Thanks. I wasnt sure where i was going to mount the pump, then i found that silverstone sfx 450 at a local shop. Asis i had to mount it directly connected to the rad. Really pleased how it came out. Just need to make up my mind on the gpu. The one thats in there is ugly as can be but necessary as its a xeon.


----------



## nikitaluger

Hi guys, I was hoping to get your opinion on my plan to upgrade my PC. This is the build I'm currently thinking about: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/7XNvFd. I already purchased the Cryorig H7 and I plan to buy the motherboard next. My current build sports 2 SSDs and 2X3.5in HDD and the Core V1 AFAIK can take all 4 of them but I'm concerned about wiring/cable management issues since I'm trying to cram a lot of stuff in a small case. It's a great thing that only the fan headers and mobo power is located at the top but I've never seen a build in this case where the HDD bracket is completely filled.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptor*
> 
> I can't help you too much with this question, as I have a GTX1060 in mine, but do you have pic(s) of the Red Devil in the CoreV1? I had one, and I sold it because I didn't think it would fit in the CoreV1.


sorry been busy with work and it was holiday in Japan this week



the card fits but you need to slightly cut the front frame plastic mesh et voila! I am lucky mine is a pretty good OCer,just running a bit hot at extreme frequencies and heavy loads


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikitaluger*
> 
> Hi guys, I was hoping to get your opinion on my plan to upgrade my PC. This is the build I'm currently thinking about: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/7XNvFd. I already purchased the Cryorig H7 and I plan to buy the motherboard next. My current build sports 2 SSDs and 2X3.5in HDD and the Core V1 AFAIK can take all 4 of them but I'm concerned about wiring/cable management issues since I'm trying to cram a lot of stuff in a small case. It's a great thing that only the fan headers and mobo power is located at the top but I've never seen a build in this case where the HDD bracket is completely filled.


I have 3 3.5hdd and 1 ssd in mine, you can see some of this in my signature pics.might not be the best cable management out there but considering I have modded the case with an optical drive and now have a triple fan GPU but it works for me.
go for it!


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikitaluger*
> 
> Hi guys, I was hoping to get your opinion on my plan to upgrade my PC. This is the build I'm currently thinking about: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/7XNvFd. I already purchased the Cryorig H7 and I plan to buy the motherboard next. My current build sports 2 SSDs and 2X3.5in HDD and the Core V1 AFAIK can take all 4 of them but I'm concerned about wiring/cable management issues since I'm trying to cram a lot of stuff in a small case. It's a great thing that only the fan headers and mobo power is located at the top but I've never seen a build in this case where the HDD bracket is completely filled.


You can free up a lot of space for cable management if you go with an sfx power supply. I had more than enough room to hide all the wire, lighting, DDC water pump, and a sshd velcroed to the side of the psu and everything is hidden under the tray.....well you can see the pump but thats what i wanted


----------



## aaronstransam




----------



## trekxtrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikitaluger*
> 
> Hi guys, I was hoping to get your opinion on my plan to upgrade my PC. This is the build I'm currently thinking about: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/7XNvFd. I already purchased the Cryorig H7 and I plan to buy the motherboard next. My current build sports 2 SSDs and 2X3.5in HDD and the Core V1 AFAIK can take all 4 of them but I'm concerned about wiring/cable management issues since I'm trying to cram a lot of stuff in a small case. It's a great thing that only the fan headers and mobo power is located at the top but I've never seen a build in this case where the HDD bracket is completely filled.


You should be fine, there is a good half inch of clearance behind each HDD bracket. I did have a 2.5" and 3.5" drive installed on one bracket and that was also next to the CPU power connector and fan headers so I had a lot going on. The other bay towards the front would be wide open behind it for cables.



There is a 2.5" SSD in there if you can believe it.


----------



## nikitaluger

Thanks for the reassurance guys. I can't wait to build but it will prob. take another 2 months before I could gather all the parts I need. This is my current build BTW: https://pcpartpicker.com/user/nikitaluger/saved/jN4VnQ

EDIT: I got in touch with one of the builders at PPC using a Core v1 + Cryorig H7 (https://pcpartpicker.com/b/v3pbt6). He's the one who suggested me to go here... anyway he showed me that I can still fit an 80mm fan (ARCTIC - F8 PRO PWM PST 28.0 CFM 80mm Fan) and a picture he just uploaded shows there's just enough space for the two and no contact which is great but he only filled one (GPU side) and left the other empty. My senses tells me to grab 2 of the 80mm fan and fill up the rear exhaust but I'm still concerned about blocking the 2X4 power for the mboard not to mention the clutter of wires from the 2.5" + 3.5" drives on that side. I'm sure there are different ways to work around this but I'm not so sure... I thought about some tho: 1. Ditch the 80mm entirely 2. Add another fan for the CPU cooler and use push-pull config 3. use only 1 80mm fan just like the pic shows 4. Cram everything in and figure out how to make them fit later. 5. Use custom cables? I would really appreciate some of your thoughts.


----------



## Neomuffins

I just started ordering parts for my build today! I have a Core V1, Impact viii, ek monoblock, and a I7 7700k on the way as of this morning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> Imagine this is the picture of your silverstone PSU that I accidentally deleted


Hi Aaron, How loud is that PSU? I was looking at the 600w version of either that silverstone one,or the corsair sf600 for this build.


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neomuffins*
> 
> I just started ordering parts for my build today! I have a Core V1, Impact viii, ek monoblock, and a I7 7700k on the way as of this morning.
> Hi Aaron, How loud is that PSU? I was looking at the 600w version of either that silverstone one,or the corsair sf600 for this build.


Silverstone is wisper quiet. Amazing psu, only issue is no power switch


----------



## Austinfound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> Silverstone is wisper quiet. Amazing psu, only issue is no power switch


I can also attest to how quite silver stone SFX PSU's are. I bought mine in the 600W variety (so I could get fully modular), and it is also whisper quiet. if you have any fans in your case at all they will most assuredly be louder than the sfx psu. Especially with how it it mounts in this case.



The PSU actually comes with an SFX to ATX mounting plate adapter which you'll need to get it to mount in this case. With that adapter it lifts the PSU about 1" off the bottom of the case and also has about 3/4" of clearance above the psu between it and the motherboard tray (which is where I decided to stuff all my excess cabling to clean up the build).

Also check out: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=502 for the most in depth review you'll ever find of the Silverstone SF45SF (450w SFX).
He also does reviews of other mfg's psus.

Hope that helps out!


----------



## Neomuffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austinfound*
> 
> The PSU actually comes with an SFX to ATX mounting plate adapter which you'll need to get it to mount in this case. With that adapter it lifts the PSU about 1" off the bottom of the case and also has about 3/4" of clearance above the psu between it and the motherboard tray (which is where I decided to stuff all my excess cabling to clean up the build).
> 
> Hope that helps out!


It does alot, thank you









About an inch high huh? is the adaptor plate the same thing as the one on Performance Pc? If it is, is there anyway to install it upside down so it would actually rest on the fan grill on the bottom of the case? I would prefer the psu to not be sucking hot air from inside the case if I can help it.


----------



## Austinfound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neomuffins*
> 
> It does alot, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About an inch high huh? is the adaptor plate the same thing as the one on Performance Pc? If it is, is there anyway to install it upside down so it would actually rest on the fan grill on the bottom of the case? I would prefer the psu to not be sucking hot air from inside the case if I can help it.


The performance pc adapter plate you linked might reduce the gap, but I would think there would still be a gap of some sort. If I were you, I'd just stick with the free one that comes with the SFX 600.

This is the adapter plate that comes included with the SFX600 unit I have:



The above pictures are from Silverstones website . From the pictures it looks like the mounting plate can be mounted in either orientation, but I don't think reversing the plate would yield in a flush mount for the case's PSU intake.

I was initially planning on designing a sort of plenum or duct to 3d print that would adapt the intake filtered port on the bottom of the case and help route cooler external air into the PSU, but I never got around to it. I decided it wouldn't have any real world benefit though because:

Copied directly from Silverstone:
" Ultra-quiet 80mm fan with intelligent RPM control guarantees cool performance and silent operation with minimum of 18dBA during fan operation. *The fanless mode operation deactivates when PSU's internal temperature reaches 45°C*. "

I don't actually know if the psu fan ever cycles on or off, as well as where I would find a readout for the internal temperature sensor on the psu. I do know that the inside of my case never hits 45°C so making a duct would probably just be for looks, and since the side windows on my case don't show anything below the MB tray, I wouldn't ever see it. Based on my theoretical load (340w) for my build from PCPP (Link to my build) I'm just barely over 50% capacity, so I assume (conclusion drawn from Linus review and build video below) that my PSU stays quite cool and the fan never cycles on.

Additional links that might help:




 - He builds a comp with the psu (said at 2/3 load the max observable temp was only 29°C)
JonnyGuru in depth review - Calibrated load tests, hot box tests, and actual tear down of unit.

Both of these websites list the included short cables as a con, but in this case they are actually way longer than you could ever need.


----------



## Austinfound

You know now that I think about it you might actually gain something from flipping the whole PSU unit upside down and have the fan at the top. the PSU case doesn't have vents on the side opposite the fan and orienting the PSU so that the fan is up would allow for better heat dissipation through natural convection instead of trapping the heat inside the PSU case.

Again though, I think the gains may be rather insignificant because of the high temperature set point for fan activation.

Just a thought.


----------



## liamaustin24

Hi guys, first post here! So many great builds on this forum - this case was great for a first time builder like myself. What's the biggest heatsink and video card anyone has fitted, without modding the case? I'm going to upgrade to a 1080 ti in the future.

Here is my current build for anyone who is interested: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/s7XPxr

Let me know what you think! I recently upgraded the psu from a cooler master b500 v2, the heatsink from the stock intel cooler, and case fans.


----------



## trekxtrider

My EVGA 980 ti SC fits just fine without modding, the power cables were a little tricky to plug in but no issues there. Funny it's the same exact size as my older GTX 770.


----------



## Nefth

I'm going to attemp a i5-7600k + GTX 1080 custom Loop (with a single 140mm thick rad plus a 160x80mm rad in the rear) with de Alphacool Eisbaer!

Hope it works


----------



## wefornes

hello, i had a problem with my gpu and i need to buy a new one. does anyone know if the gigabyte rx 580 8bg aorus xtr will it fit on this case..?

this gpu:

http://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-RX580XTRAORUS-8G#kf

many thanks.!!!


----------



## liamaustin24

Nice! Yeah I thought the power cables would be an issue. Some manufacturers make right angle adapters to make it a lot easier.

I'm going to upgrade to a 1080 ti this year hopefully, and I have an evga g3 550w psu. The video card has a 8+6 pin connection, and the psu has 2 8 pin connections - would I use use 2 6+8 pin cables and leave one of the 2 pins disconnected?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekxtrider*
> 
> My EVGA 980 ti SC fits just fine without modding, the power cables were a little tricky to plug in but no issues there. Funny it's the same exact size as my older GTX 770.


----------



## trekxtrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamaustin24*
> 
> Nice! Yeah I thought the power cables would be an issue. Some manufacturers make right angle adapters to make it a lot easier.
> 
> I'm going to upgrade to a 1080 ti this year hopefully, and I have an evga g3 550w psu. The video card has a 8+6 pin connection, and the psu has 2 8 pin connections - would I use use 2 6+8 pin cables and leave one of the 2 pins disconnected?


Yep, leave one of the two pin connectors disconnected, mine is the same way. Tuck it behind the others so you don't see it or use cable extensions and just run a 6-pin on that cable. I guess if you had any real issues getting the cables plugged into the GPU you could always remove the card, slip it through the front hole on the case, plug in the cables, then pull it back in and slip it into the PCI-E slot.


----------



## trekxtrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> hello, i had a problem with my gpu and i need to buy a new one. does anyone know if the gigabyte rx 580 8bg aorus xtr will it fit on this case..?
> 
> this gpu:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-RX580XTRAORUS-8G#kf
> 
> many thanks.!!!


You should have about 10mm to spare length wise to the inside of the front cover but you may need to enlarge the opening in the front of the case to fit the card through.


----------



## wefornes

Okey, i will take the risk and go for it. Many thanks


----------



## JBTown

First time poster, long time lurker. I've probably been through this thread 3-4 times beginning to end before settling on my current configuration. Thanks for everyone for all of your ideas, even if you had no idea you were teaching me.

I bought both the Core V1 and the Suppressor F1. The frame and filters are from the F1, the window panels are from both, and I've swapped both faces (there's a couple of piece of plastic you have to cut to get the Core face to fit on the Suppressor, both fit without modification on the Core frame) out until I settled on the Core face. Suppressor pretty much destroys any front air intake, causing the unit to choke on its own exhaust. Doable if you're using mainstream parts, less manageable with high-end parts.



Inside is a 7700K under a Corsair H90 (using two Blacknoise NB eLoop B14-3s in push-pull) on a Asus Z270I with 16GB of RAM. It's got 2 M.2 drives and a 2.5" SSD for 2TB of SSD storage.
Also, an EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC because "prudence" and "restraint" were not part of this build. PSU is a 550W Silverstone 140mm Platinum unit. The whole thing only uses about 350-400W (measured at the plug) so that's more than enough.

Almost went with a Swiftech H220-X2 Prestige in the front, but there's too many stories of leaking reservoirs for me to feel comfortable putting it such closer proximity to this much kit. My 7700K is a heater, reaching its thermal limit with a measly 4.6GHz OC (4.7 when the weather is cold and the furnace turned down). However, the 1080 Ti auto-OCs itself to 2GHz without me touching the power limit or freq. offset, so I think that all evens out.







Biggest issue has been keeping the intakes from ingesting the exhaust, especially once I got the 1080 Ti installed. Though the EVGA card keeps the GPU at 55c tops (which means the warm air coming off the thing actually cools the motherboard and SSDs), if it keeps eating its own excretions the opposite happens.. I grabbed the Silverstone 4mm self-adhesive sound-proofing foam from Amazon and used it to cover almost every opening in the front of the case. Now the eLoops are pulling in only cool air. The M.2's (which are right next to the GPU) hit ~48c under heavy gaming.

Arctic F8s push out most of the hot air. However, the eLoops intake more than the F8s exhaust, so some is exhausted out of the GPU cutout in the front.


----------



## liamaustin24

Very nice build! @JBTown! Did you have any issues with the video card length in the case? Is the f1 the same size as the core v1?

And how are you finding using a 550w psu with the ti? I have, 550w evga g3, and wasn't sure of it was enough. Are you using both power connectors or just one? Thanks!


----------



## wefornes

Hi, here i am again i want to buy an Gigabyte RX 580 xtr aorus 8gb, but is thicker, on many review its says that is 2.5 slot, does any have ever try a 2.5 slot gpu on this case..? will it fit.? the lengh of the car is 275mm so that not be a problem, but i dont want to use the case without a side panel the rest of my life.

many thanks.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamaustin24*
> 
> Very nice build! @JBTown! Did you have any issues with the video card length in the case? Is the f1 the same size as the core v1?
> 
> And how are you finding using a 550w psu with the ti? I have, 550w evga g3, and wasn't sure of it was enough. Are you using both power connectors or just one? Thanks!


Card took about 30 seconds to wiggle into position. The power cables (and yes, I'm using both, I just zip tied them together for cleanliness) were a bit trickier, as they are just inside the cutout so I had to pre-bend a right angle. Still...no more than 5 minutes.

The only difference between V1 and F1 is the front face and front power/reset buttons and USB ports. They're positioned a little more smartly in the F1.

550W PSU is rock solid. Like I said, the measured usage is generally about 350W, which is 67% of capacity and near the peak efficiency of the unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> Hi, here i am again i want to buy an Gigabyte RX 580 xtr aorus 8gb, but is thicker, on many review its says that is 2.5 slot, does any have ever try a 2.5 slot gpu on this case..? will it fit.? the lengh of the car is 275mm so that not be a problem, but i dont want to use the case without a side panel the rest of my life.
> 
> many thanks.


I think it might not fit. The case can probably handle a 2.5 wide card, but not a 275mm long one. The front GPU cutout is only wide enough for a 2 wide.


----------



## wefornes

Sorry for all The questions, buy i am worry about not fitting my gpu. I just to hace años rx 480 dual Oc from Asus , but it broke down. So i have to migrate gpu.
So The best choose for my money are the aorus xtr or the nitro + LE from sapphire.


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> Card took about 30 seconds to wiggle into position. The power cables (and yes, I'm using both, I just zip tied them together for cleanliness) were a bit trickier, as they are just inside the cutout so I had to pre-bend a right angle. Still...no more than 5 minutes.
> 
> The only difference between V1 and F1 is the front face and front power/reset buttons and USB ports. They're positioned a little more smartly in the F1.
> 
> 550W PSU is rock solid. Like I said, the measured usage is generally about 350W, which is 67% of capacity and near the peak efficiency of the unit.
> I think it might not fit. The case can probably handle a 2.5 wide card, but not a 275mm long one. The front GPU cutout is only wide enough for a 2 wide.


Thats what i believe too. Many thanks for your time.


----------



## JBTown

After some long gaming sessions, I've decided my case temps are a little too high and that two 80mm fans just don't exhaust enough air. I'm going to attempt to modify my spare frame is accept a pair of 92mm fans, which should balance intake and exhaust better.

I plan on mounting the fans to one of the hex meshes from one of the side panels and then screwing the whole thing into a dremeled out hole in the back.

While 2x92mm fans = 1x120mm fan, I don't think I could fit the 120 and still make it look good.


----------



## maverickvii

May not fit the aesthetics you're going for but a 120 can easily be installed on the side panel with minimal work. See my sig.


----------



## trekxtrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> May not fit the aesthetics you're going for but a 120 can easily be installed on the side panel with minimal work. See my sig.


I put a 200mm fan on the right side panel on the inside and it works great. Only able to attach 2 screws but that thing moves some air.


----------



## JBTown

A 120 on the side is what I'm doing now while I wait for my new fans and drill bits. But yeah, I'm doing this for aesthetic reasons as much as performance.

It's been quick work so far. I've already dremeled out the hex grid. While I've had to cut one or two stuck nuts/bolts, this is my first constructive metal working. Though, the paint will need a little touch up when I'm done.


----------



## verytiny

when i replace the stock 200mm fan with an nf-a15, i get these crazy vibrations and i have to muffle the sound by placing a bunch of stuff under the case


----------



## Xavit

Hi everyone !. I've recently bought the F1 suppressor and its great so far, but I'm not entirely happy with the temps.
The build:
_CPU: 7700k (temp spike issue -_-)
Mother: z270 strix itx
VGA: zotac 1070 mini
SSD: 960 evo M2 500gb
RAM: 16 gb ripjaws
HDD: 2tb WD green

CPU cooler: NH-U9S
Intake: Nf-a14 Pwm
Outtake: NF-A8 Pwm_

*The question is*!: I've seen that noctua has released the NF-A20 (200mm), is it worth to change my Nf-a14 with it?

My thoughts was that given the size of the 140mm fan, some hot air may be leaking back to the front by the side spaces, and recicling through the fan. Or maybe one 140mm fan it's just not enough, idk.

What do you think? Is worth the change or i'm talking nonsense?

Thanks!!


----------



## trekxtrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> Hi everyone !. I've recently bought the F1 suppressor and its great so far, but I'm not entirely happy with the temps.
> The build:
> _CPU: 7700k (temp spike issue -_-)
> Mother: z270 strix itx
> VGA: zotac 1070 mini
> SSD: 960 evo M2 500gb
> RAM: 16 gb ripjaws
> HDD: 2tb WD green
> 
> CPU cooler: NH-U9S
> Intake: Nf-a14 Pwm
> Outtake: NF-A8 Pwm_
> 
> *The question is*!: I've seen that noctua has released the NF-A20 (200mm), is it worth to change my Nf-a14 with it?
> 
> My thoughts was that given the size of the 140mm fan, some hot air may be leaking back to the front by the side spaces, and recicling through the fan. Or maybe one 140mm fan it's just not enough, idk.
> 
> What do you think? Is worth the change or i'm talking nonsense?
> 
> Thanks!!


Not sure how far back it was but check some of the pictures here, I saw someone put a cover around the fan to keep air from feeding back through. That person is the one to talk to.


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> Hi everyone !. I've recently bought the F1 suppressor and its great so far, but I'm not entirely happy with the temps.
> The build:
> _CPU: 7700k (temp spike issue -_-)
> Mother: z270 strix itx
> VGA: zotac 1070 mini
> SSD: 960 evo M2 500gb
> RAM: 16 gb ripjaws
> HDD: 2tb WD green
> 
> CPU cooler: NH-U9S
> Intake: Nf-a14 Pwm
> Outtake: NF-A8 Pwm_
> 
> *The question is*!: I've seen that noctua has released the NF-A20 (200mm), is it worth to change my Nf-a14 with it?
> 
> My thoughts was that given the size of the 140mm fan, some hot air may be leaking back to the front by the side spaces, and recicling through the fan. Or maybe one 140mm fan it's just not enough, idk.
> 
> What do you think? Is worth the change or i'm talking nonsense?
> 
> Thanks!!


What are your temperatures? I was thinking the same about the 200mm Noctua fan. According to the website both the 140mm and 200mm fan shift the same amount of air, the only difference is the 200mm fan does it at a lower rpm so it is quieter. I'm not sure if it is worth buying another fan if the front fan noise isn't annoying.


----------



## sammaz

Just grab one of these :

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214062

They are so much better than Air....You will laugh that you didnt make the move soner.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> Hi everyone !. I've recently bought the F1 suppressor and its great so far, but I'm not entirely happy with the temps.
> The build:
> _CPU: 7700k (temp spike issue -_-)
> Mother: z270 strix itx
> VGA: zotac 1070 mini
> SSD: 960 evo M2 500gb
> RAM: 16 gb ripjaws
> HDD: 2tb WD green
> 
> CPU cooler: NH-U9S
> Intake: Nf-a14 Pwm
> Outtake: NF-A8 Pwm_
> 
> *The question is*!: I've seen that noctua has released the NF-A20 (200mm), is it worth to change my Nf-a14 with it?
> 
> My thoughts was that given the size of the 140mm fan, some hot air may be leaking back to the front by the side spaces, and recicling through the fan. Or maybe one 140mm fan it's just not enough, idk.
> 
> What do you think? Is worth the change or i'm talking nonsense?
> 
> Thanks!!


200mm fans are garbage. All of them. The one included with the V1/F1 is among the least garbage, and based on published specs, probably better than the Noctua which is far less powerful.


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekxtrider*
> 
> Not sure how far back it was but check some of the pictures here, I saw someone put a cover around the fan to keep air from feeding back through. That person is the one to talk to.


Thats a good idea. Actually i did that on my previous case (nzxt h630), it didnt come to my mind with the suppressor, i'll search the post. Thnx!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> What are your temperatures? I was thinking the same about the 200mm Noctua fan. According to the website both the 140mm and 200mm fan shift the same amount of air, the only difference is the 200mm fan does it at a lower rpm so it is quieter. I'm not sure if it is worth buying another fan if the front fan noise isn't annoying.


Idle: 35-40, Load: 70-75. Room temp: 18. Too high for winter time, if you ask me.
Silence is very important too, that's the detaille i forgot to mention.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammaz*
> 
> Just grab one of these :
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214062
> 
> They are so much better than Air....You will laugh that you didnt make the move soner.


I thought about it when i was building the pc, but too much reading about pump noises/failiures and low performance/noise ratio on 120mm models make me step back to air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> 200mm fans are garbage. All of them. The one included with the V1/F1 is among the least garbage, and based on published specs, probably better than the Noctua which is far less powerful.


Long story, but i don't have the 200mm TT fan


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> Thats a good idea. Actually i did that on my previous case (nzxt h630), it didnt come to my mind with the suppressor, i'll search the post. Thnx!


That was me, just a couple of pages back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1620#post_26122121
Quote:


> I thought about it when i was building the pc, but too much reading about pump noises/failiures and low performance/noise ratio on 120mm models make me step back to air.


There's a slight buzz when I hold my ear up to the case, but at a normal distance on idle I can't hear the pump or the fans, especially over the forced air or fridge. Temps are 10c lower than when I had a Cryorig H7 in there.


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> That was me, just a couple of pages back.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1620#post_26122121
> There's a slight buzz when I hold my ear up to the case, but at a normal distance on idle I can't hear the pump or the fans, especially over the forced air or fridge. Temps are 10c lower than when I had a Cryorig H7 in there.


Too late to change the cooler, i've paid a lot for the noctua







, here in Argentina some sellers are thieves (some things like this are hard to get, so some times there's no other option). 10c lower!! damn.
Anyways, i'm stuck with aire for now, so i'll try to get the most from it.

Did you notice some improvement after covering the front holes?
I'll follow your lead and do the same. My VGA is a lot shorter than yours (zotac 1070 mini, 210mm) it's far from reaching the front hole, should i cover thatone too?

Great post btw! Thnx!


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> Too late to change the cooler, i've paid a lot for the noctua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here in Argentina some sellers are thieves (some things like this are hard to get, so some times there's no other option). 10c lower!! damn.
> Anyways, i'm stuck with aire for now, so i'll try to get the most from it.
> 
> Did you notice some improvement after covering the front holes?
> I'll follow your lead and do the same. My VGA is a lot shorter than yours (zotac 1070 mini, 210mm) it's far from reaching the front hole, should i cover thatone too?
> 
> Great post btw! Thnx!


Yes, I noticed an improvement. Especially in longer gaming sessions and after I got the 1080 Ti. Roughly 5c. Since you have the F1, make sure to place your fan inside the main chamber and not in front where the 200mm fan stays. The blank front can choke air intake. Then seal it all up, preventing reingestion.

I'm not familiar with the Zotac. I doubt it would make much of a difference compared to covering everything else. 1070 is, what, 120-130 watts? That's half of a 1080 Ti. You'll maybe gain 1-2c for everything but the CPU, probably 0c difference for CPU.

Also, you can always resell the Noctua...but don't listen to me too closely. I clearly have more money than sense, or else I'd have a 1070 too. Enlarging the fans on my case cost me a fair bit in new tools as well. Point is, I'm not going to tell you how to spend your cash.


----------



## verytiny

anyone using the snow edition wanna trade one of their side panels for a windowed panel?


----------



## NBH2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> Thats a good idea. Actually i did that on my previous case (nzxt h630), it didnt come to my mind with the suppressor, i'll search the post. Thnx!
> Idle: 35-40, Load: 70-75. Room temp: 18. Too high for winter time, if you ask me.
> Silence is very important too, that's the detaille i forgot to mention.
> I thought about it when i was building the pc, but too much reading about pump noises/failiures and low performance/noise ratio on 120mm models make me step back to air.
> Long story, but i don't have the 200mm TT fan


Load temps sound ok but idle sounds too high. Are you over clocking the CPU? What are you using to control the fans and what rpm are they running at idle?

My CPU is only an i5 6600k but at idle with the same cooler and fans it's only a few degrees over room temperature.

I use speedfan to control the fans, from memory at idle I think the front fan is at 30%, CPU fan at 40% and rear fans at 20% and it is still silent.


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> Yes, I noticed an improvement. Especially in longer gaming sessions and after I got the 1080 Ti. Roughly 5c. Since you have the F1, make sure to place your fan inside the main chamber and not in front where the 200mm fan stays. The blank front can choke air intake. Then seal it all up, preventing reingestion.


I thought about it, but since the noctua is only 25mm thick at 140mm, i didnt think there would be any choking. Are you sure about this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBH2016*
> 
> Load temps sound ok but idle sounds too high. Are you over clocking the CPU? What are you using to control the fans and what rpm are they running at idle?
> 
> My CPU is only an i5 6600k but at idle with the same cooler and fans it's only a few degrees over room temperature.
> 
> I use speedfan to control the fans, from memory at idle I think the front fan is at 30%, CPU fan at 40% and rear fans at 20% and it is still silent.


Both idle and load seems too high for me at 18c room temp, i'm planing to delid it soon and see how it goes. The spikes are making me nuts,
it's a shame there was no ryzen itx solution at the moment I build this


----------



## trekxtrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verytiny*
> 
> anyone using the snow edition wanna trade one of their side panels for a windowed panel?


I too was looking for a replacement panel (Hacked one up to fit a AIO) didn't see them for sale anywhere, even from TT.


----------



## anpa1512

Take a look at my pc..
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/bVtJ7P


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> I thought about it, but since the noctua is only 25mm thick at 140mm, i didnt think there would be any choking. Are you sure about this?


Am I sure? Not at all. But what's the harm in trying both ways and seeing what works for you?


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> Am I sure? Not at all. But what's the harm in trying both ways and seeing what works for you?


I can't check it yet, i have the build on hold due to the thermal problems of the 7700k, i'm waiting the liquid ultra to make the delid, then i'll try.
If deliding doesn't solve the issue, i'm thinking in to moving to a 7700 (non k), 6700k, or a ryzen.
Thanks!


----------



## JBTown

My 92mm fan mod is going rather smoothly. It'd be done by now if I had a corded Dremel, but I just have a battery model and don't use it enough to justify a new one. As-is, I have 15-20 minutes of cutting time before having to charge it for 3 hours.

Two Arctic F9 PWM's screwed to the mesh cut out from the V1 side panel.



Apparently Arctic recently changed their logo...


Nothing a Costco card and some rubbing alcohol can't fix.


Marking the cutting area




As of this morning. Just need to clean it up a bit more, add some edging and maybe a little paint if the edging doesn't cover everything. I hope to have everything up and running in the new case next weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavit*
> 
> I can't check it yet, i have the build on hold due to the thermal problems of the 7700k, i'm waiting the liquid ultra to make the delid, then i'll try.
> If deliding doesn't solve the issue, i'm thinking in to moving to a 7700 (non k), 6700k, or a ryzen.
> Thanks!


Yeah, my 7700K runs hot too. Mine will hit 90c on stress tests. Usually is around 60-65 under normal loads. Eventually, I decided it wasn't worth the hassle of taking the whole thing apart again and then spending $50 on stuff to properly delid it.. I'm just going to upgrade to Cannonlake next year. Maybe Coffeelake if it turns out better than I expect it's going to, but I doubt it.

The GTX 1080 Ti more than fills the void I was hoping to fill with a 5GHz 7700K.


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> My 92mm fan mod is going rather smoothly. It'd be done by now if I had a corded Dremel, but I just have a battery model and don't use it enough to justify a new one. As-is, I have 15-20 minutes of cutting time before having to charge it for 3 hours.
> 
> Two Arctic F9 PWM's screwed to the mesh cut out from the V1 side panel.
> 
> Apparently Arctic recently changed their logo...
> 
> Nothing a Costco card and some rubbing alcohol can't fix.
> 
> Marking the cutting area
> 
> As of this morning. Just need to clean it up a bit more, add some edging and maybe a little paint if the edging doesn't cover everything. I hope to have everything up and running in the new case next weekend.


Awesome work dude! I wish i had the nerve/skill/money to make those mods, may be i'll try it some day. (After i solve the CPU issue)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> Yeah, my 7700K runs hot too. Mine will hit 90c on stress tests. Usually is around 60-65 under normal loads. Eventually, I decided it wasn't worth the hassle of taking the whole thing apart again and then spending $50 on stuff to properly delid it.. I'm just going to upgrade to Cannonlake next year. Maybe Coffeelake if it turns out better than I expect it's going to, but I doubt it.
> 
> The GTX 1080 Ti more than fills the void I was hoping to fill with a 5GHz 7700K.


You're right, it's not worth it if it's just the high temps, I wouldn't do it if i didn't had that spike issue. May be next year becomes AMD year, don't rush in to another intel


----------



## Poisoned1

Hi All,

Just got this case. I owned a Core V21 before getting the Core V1. I really love the layout and look of these style cases.
I will post pictures under Spoiler. Since these pictures, I have set up Asus Aurora software and played around with the addressable leds which was pretty fun to do. Let me know if you want pics of it all lit up. This was my first time bending hardline, previous build was with soft tubing. There are a few tiny scratches from the fittings.
I also put in the Monsoon's MMRS Drain/Fill port which you cannot see in the pictures.
I still need to get a 2K monitor. With my 1080p monitor everything runs really smooth of course. Temps while gaming (BF1) and fan noise are good for me. D5 pump set to 3, very quite compared to my DDC pump in my Core V21. I have not overclocked the i7 yet, but I have seen others recommend delidding it if you want to OC it with good temps. I may hold off on OC'ing the i7 until I go through with the delidding process.

Parts:
i7-7700k
Asus Z270i
Corsair Trident Z 2x8GB
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Hydro Copper
SilverStone 700W SFX with SFX to ATX adapter plate
Samsung 960 Pro 512GB M.2
1 - SilverStone Slim 120mm Fan - FN123
2 - EK Vardar F2-140mm Fan

D5 Pump
Monsoon Hardline Economy V2 Fittings 16mm - Chrome
Monsoon 90 and 45 degree adapters - Chrome
Monsoon 16mm PETG
Monsoon MMRS (50mm res, white and chrome accessories)
1 - EK CoolStream CE 140mm Radiator (45mm thick)
1 - EK CoolStream SE 120mm Radiator (slim 25mm thick)
Mayhem Pure H2O with XSPC Black Concentrate



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## anpa1512

. Guys can i fit this cpu cooler into my v1 case ?? Thanks


----------



## Poisoned1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anpa1512*
> 
> . Guys can i fit this cpu cooler into my v1 case ?? Thanks


Yes, it will be tight. There is approx 80mm of space between motherboard tray and mounting spot for the rad.
Says rad is 49mm+25mm(fan usual width) = 74mm; the other fan will have to be mounted on the otherside of the front panel like so -> fan||rad||panel||fan
If you do it this way you have to also consider routing of your motherboard cables since there will only be 6mm of clearance between fan and tray.

I have this kind of setup in mine with a 45mm rad and 25mm fan in the fan||rad||panel||fan setup, but my 24pin is a flat cable and has no issues clearing between that.


----------



## anpa1512

Thanks for the reply !can you post some pics of tour build please??


----------



## Poisoned1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anpa1512*
> 
> Thanks for the reply !can you post some pics of tour build please??


Yeah, since I am new to forum when I posted photos of my pc in this forum it said it required a moderator to approve before getting posted.

I did also load the same pictures in my profile under 'Your Rigs'

Update/Edit:

My post with pics just got approved. It is post #1654, just a little above.
Has a good pic showing that gap between front rad+fan and motherboard tray you can use for reference.


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anpa1512*
> 
> Thanks for the reply !can you post some pics of tour build please??


You can also check in pcpartpicker, there's a lot of builds in there
https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/fGvRsY
(select the h80 in coolers or whatever you want







)


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoned1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just got this case. I owned a Core V21 before getting the Core V1. I really love the layout and look of these style cases.
> I will post pictures under Spoiler. Since these pictures, I have set up Asus Aurora software and played around with the addressable leds which was pretty fun to do. Let me know if you want pics of it all lit up. This was my first time bending hardline, previous build was with soft tubing. There are a few tiny scratches from the fittings.
> I also put in the Monsoon's MMRS Drain/Fill port which you cannot see in the pictures.
> I still need to get a 2K monitor. With my 1080p monitor everything runs really smooth of course. Temps while gaming (BF1) and fan noise are good for me. D5 pump set to 3, very quite compared to my DDC pump in my Core V21. I have not overclocked the i7 yet, but I have seen others recommend delidding it if you want to OC it with good temps. I may hold off on OC'ing the i7 until I go through with the delidding process.
> 
> Parts:
> i7-7700k
> Asus Z270i
> Corsair Trident Z 2x8GB
> EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Hydro Copper
> SilverStone 700W SFX with SFX to ATX adapter plate
> Samsung 960 Pro 512GB M.2
> 1 - SilverStone Slim 120mm Fan - FN123
> 2 - EK Vardar F2-140mm Fan


Great build super clean especially when fitting in the custom loop


----------



## JBTown

Decided to *not* reuse the a side grate for my 92mm fan mod. I picked up a 2x92mm laser cut acrylic guard from eBay. The holes are bigger than the grid structures are thinner, so should be less resistance, and thus more air flow.

Link to part: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161776314302

Last shot before moving my build over.


Overall, not a bad result for my first casemod (and first metalworking of any real kind). I don't think I deserve any awards and I'm glad I'm done with it. I do think TT should have gone with 92mm fans to begin with. Seems like the space is meant for them.

And yeah, I did need the two washers and yes, I did shave them so they'd fit together. The thin strip between the fans and the IO panel bowed in/out as if it was too long for the space. It's as if the whole back panel is actually in compression. I snipped it down the middle to relieve the tension, shaved off the excess, and strapped it down with the washers. It's solid now. Might have done it a bit differently knowing what I know now vs then.


----------



## maverickvii

Looks great, let us know how cooling is affected.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> Looks great, let us know how cooling is affected.


Haven't had a chance to check temps since (idle temps for MB + M.2 drives seems 2-3c lower...maybe) I need to reapply the foam to the front panel, but the Arctic F9 moves a lot more air at a lot less noise than the F8s do.

I'm just stoked the whole thing didn't short out due to me missing a patch of steel dust.

EDIT: Just finished a round of Mass Effect Andromeda, which does a good job taxing CPU and GPU. It's a 5-8c drop across the board. Component temps (SSD, MB, CPU Socket) are all around the 40c mark or just below it. Some parts would hit 50c after extended sessions...which meant short or no gaming sessions until this project was done. GPU topped out at 55c, whereas it hit 60c the day before.

There used to be a slow ramp up in temps after 30 or so minutes of gaming, and the top of the case would be warm to the touch (35c via laser thermometer). It would also take 2-3 minutes for temps to ramp down. The 80mm fans simply couldn't remove it fast enough. Case exhaust is down 10c and like I said earlier, everything is quieter. 92mm fans are barely audible and the GPU doesn't have to work as hard to maintain lower temps.

I declare this a great success!

I'm very glad to say that, because if it wasn't I'd either look at a new case or cut a hole in the side panel and use one of my surplus 80mm fans as an extra intake.


----------



## JBTown

And Pics...


----------



## Arnavut

Guys does strix1070-o8g fit in the case?


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnavut*
> 
> Guys does strix1070-o8g fit in the case?


Dont think so, the gpu large is 29.8 cm Almost 1.3cm more than The case has for The gpu.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnavut*
> 
> Guys does strix1070-o8g fit in the case?


You could fit a roughly 290mm long card without modding the case. 1070 Strix is 298mm. The Core V1 is only 302mm long measured from the outside. Thus it's unlikely to fit without significant alterations to the case or the card itself.


----------



## verytiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verytiny*
> 
> when i replace the stock 200mm fan with an nf-a15, i get these crazy vibrations and i have to muffle the sound by placing a bunch of stuff under the case


it seems the noise was mostly due to my hdd vibrating against the windowed panel i put on the side. normally this shouldn't happen, but the big 140mm fan of my nh-c14s was pushing against the cables connected to the hdd, causing it to make contact with the plastic tabs that held the window in place.

i replaced the nf-a14 with an nf-a15. the shape of the nf-a15 doesn't interfere that much with the cables from the hdd. also, the nf-a15 sounds more pleasant than the nf-a14. now, my pc is much quieter and the vibrations of the windowed panel are less intense. fortunately, noctua sent me 4 clips, so i was able to mount a second fan on top. my cpu (5820k) temperatures were reduced by around 4°C


----------



## Tazique

Here is Kraken X41 in Tt Suppressor F1 (Core V1 twin)


----------



## verytiny

despite what the reviewers say, the stock 200mm fan is obnoxiously loud even when run at 350 rpm and i could hear the hissing noise from several feet away. i replaced it with the new nf-a20 using the screws included with the stock fan. although the cpu temperatures only dropped by 2°C at most, it made a drastic difference in terms of noise


----------



## wefornes

Hello, i would like to get into the watercooling custom world, so i have seen a cheaper ek kit slim 120 and a new ek fluid gaming a120, does someone could tell me if i will able to fit it in this case, and latee add a second 120mm rad and a gpu block for my future gpu.

Many thanks.


----------



## MagicChicken

Quote:


> despite what the reviewers say, the stock 200mm fan is obnoxiously loud even when run at 350 rpm and i could hear the hissing noise from several feet away. i replaced it with the new nf-a20 using the screws included with the stock fan. although the cpu temperatures only dropped by 2°C at most, it made a drastic difference in terms of noise


Yeah I had a similar experience. I was super confused when people kept praising the stock fan because that thing was the complete opposite of quiet.


----------



## NBH2016

Glad to see the new Noctua 200mm fan fits nicely. I'm thinking of replacing my Noctua 140mm fan with one but I don't know how much difference it will make apart from blowing air over a wider area?


----------



## feenal

My weapon.

I5-7500 / zalman 7x cooler
16GIG 2400mhz RAM
250gig m.2 ssd
750ti 1420mhz/5900mhz
500w sfx-l psu


----------



## liamaustin24

A quick update - thanks to advice (mostly from the members of this forum) I have an EVGA 1080 Ti SC Black Edition, and 850W EVGA P2 PSU arriving tomorrow. I managed to get a very good price for my GTX 1070 Mini, and returned my 550W G3, picking up the P2 in a sale for a good price. Pics to follow!


----------



## liamaustin24

Installed the EVGA 1080 ti sc black edition and EVGA P2 850W today! This card is insane - with all settings on ultra in the witcher 3, it stays below 50 degrees with a custom fancy fan curve. The psu is overkill, but it was on sale and the same price as my old 550w G3. I had some trouble getting the card in place with my nzxt led strips, and spent about 15 minutes fiddling with various methods to get it in. I'd definitely wouldn't want a card bigger than this! Let me know what you think


----------



## Poisoned1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feenal*
> 
> My weapon.
> 
> I5-7500 / zalman 7x cooler
> 16GIG 2400mhz RAM
> 250gig m.2 ssd
> 750ti 1420mhz/5900mhz
> 500w sfx-l psu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That top-down photo is awesome with the cpu cooler and 2 fans.


----------



## xible

Wrong Input


----------



## xible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verytiny*
> 
> 
> 
> despite what the reviewers say, the stock 200mm fan is obnoxiously loud even when run at 350 rpm and i could hear the hissing noise from several feet away. i replaced it with the new nf-a20 using the screws included with the stock fan. although the cpu temperatures only dropped by 2°C at most, it made a drastic difference in terms of noise


Can you take a picture of the left side of the nf-a20 in the case?

My vga is too long and I can request interference due to nf-a20.


----------



## verytiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xible*
> 
> Can you take a picture of the left side of the nf-a20 in the case?
> 
> My vga is too long and I can request interference due to nf-a20.


----------



## xible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verytiny*


Thx

I'm buy now!!


----------



## SaolDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnavut*
> 
> Guys does strix1070-o8g fit in the case?


I have a EVGA 1070 FTW and i had to cut the top support to fit the puwer cables because the card is so tall. I just joined the forum but i will post some pics tonight.


----------



## SaolDan

Hi everyone. This is my Core V1 gaming PC.

CPU: Intel® Core™ Processor i5-6600K OC @ 4.5GHz
FAN: Corsair Hydro Series H60 and two Noctua NF-A8 FLX 80mm.
HDD: 240GB Intel 540s SSD
HDD: Toshiba 2TB SATA III Hard Drive
MEMORY: 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4/3000MHz
MOTHERBOARD: MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC mini ITX
OS: Windows 10 Home 64
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW


----------



## sammaz

Nice Build! I have the same cpu and I am able to hit 4.5Ghz at 1.33V ....and I can hit 4.6Ghz at 1.385V

What are your voltages at 4.5Ghz ?


----------



## SaolDan

Right now im stress testing at 1.3v @ 75c running prime 95 26.6. I ordered artic silver 5 so hopefully that will lower my temps a bit.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamaustin24*
> 
> Installed the EVGA 1080 ti sc black edition and EVGA P2 850W today! This card is insane - with all settings on ultra in the witcher 3, it stays below 50 degrees with a custom fancy fan curve. The psu is overkill, but it was on sale and the same price as my old 550w G3. I had some trouble getting the card in place with my nzxt led strips, and spent about 15 minutes fiddling with various methods to get it in. I'd definitely wouldn't want a card bigger than this! Let me know what you think


How are your case temps? I found under heavy loads (and granted, it is hard to even put the 1080Ti under heavy load) that the 80mm fans couldn't exhaust the hot air coming off the Ti fast enough. After 30 minutes my motherboard temps would exceed 50c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> Hello, i would like to get into the watercooling custom world, so i have seen a cheaper ek kit slim 120 and a new ek fluid gaming a120, does someone could tell me if i will able to fit it in this case, and latee add a second 120mm rad and a gpu block for my future gpu.
> 
> Many thanks.


120mm and 140mm rads should fit no problem.


----------



## liamaustin24

@JBTown Not bad really, my motherboard normally stays about 30-35 during gaming. I have go the 2 Be quiet 80mm fans running full speed all the time, at about 2200RPM I think. The CPU fan is on full speed too, and GPU fans on 40% at idle then increase over 40 degrees. Maybe look for some really high RPM exhaust fans? Or you could try to mod the case for bigger fans, but it may be a bit difficult to do. How are your GPU and CPU temps?


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamaustin24*
> 
> @JBTown Not bad really, my motherboard normally stays about 30-35 during gaming. I have go the 2 Be quiet 80mm fans running full speed all the time, at about 2200RPM I think. The CPU fan is on full speed too, and GPU fans on 40% at idle then increase over 40 degrees. Maybe look for some really high RPM exhaust fans? Or you could try to mod the case for bigger fans, but it may be a bit difficult to do. How are your GPU and CPU temps?


I was using Arctic F8s, which actually spun as high as 2400RPM. I have fairly convoluted Speedfan profile which would ramp up the fans based on several criteria. GPU has never got higher than 60c since it was sucking in air straight from the outside. My CPU is using a liquid cooler so ditto for it.

If you go back a page or two, you'll see how I replaced the 80mm fans with 2000RPM 92mm fans. My heat problem is gone (I've even overclocked the 1080 Ti because I can) and my case no longer sounds like a server either. I guess my issue was a combination of using two windows, dust filters, the rad and maybe even my CPU overclock.


----------



## sammaz

I have this Enermax AIO unit :

https://www.amazon.com/Enermax-Liqmax-ELC-LMR120S-BS-bracket-available/dp/B00QWZIN9W

I was able to fit the entire 2 fans+rad into the case and still use the 200mm stock fan outside...Its a tight fit but really cools the cpu.

Fan | Rad | Fan | Case | 200mm stock fan


----------



## verytiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaolDan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. This is my Core V1 gaming PC.
> 
> CPU: Intel® Core™ Processor i5-6600K OC @ 4.5GHz
> FAN: Corsair Hydro Series H60 and two Noctua NF-A8 FLX 80mm.
> HDD: 240GB Intel 540s SSD
> HDD: Toshiba 2TB SATA III Hard Drive
> MEMORY: 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4/3000MHz
> MOTHERBOARD: MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC mini ITX
> OS: Windows 10 Home 64
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW


does the gpu touch the 200mm fan? if not, how much space is there between the backplate and the fan


----------



## SaolDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verytiny*
> 
> my nh-c14s doesn't provide enough clearance for a standard 25mm thick fan, so i had to go with the slim 15mm thick "Cooler Master Sleeve Bearing 80mm Silent Fan for Computer Cases and CPU Coolers."
> does the gpu touch the 200mm fan? if not, how much space is there between the backplate and the fan


It does because of the GPU's back plate but its not bad.


----------



## verytiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaolDan*
> 
> It does because of the GPU's back plate but its not bad.


thought so

it looks like long gpus with backplates won't fit if nf-a20 is used


----------



## SaolDan

So i delidded my i5 6600k. put some liquid metal in there. went from 80c to 55c. i cannot believe it.


----------



## luisv

My first build in a long time, so be gentle.

Intel i7 7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Noctua NH-U9S CPU Cooler
Asus ROG STRIX Z270i ITX Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB RAM
WD Black 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
EVGA SuperNOVA G3 550W Powersupply


----------



## wefornes

hello. i have just bought a ekwb slim 120 and i will put it after my holidays. i not have gpu right now because there is no stock of any radeon 580 for this mining thing.


----------



## sammaz

Nice build! I also have the z270i and there was a new firmware available yesterday that boosts performance in Overclocking.


----------



## luisv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammaz*
> 
> Nice build! I also have the z270i and there was a new firmware available yesterday that boosts performance in Overclocking.


Thanks! I'll check out the new firmware.


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisv*
> 
> My first build in a long time, so be gentle.
> 
> Intel i7 7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Noctua NH-U9S CPU Cooler
> Asus ROG STRIX Z270i ITX Motherboard
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB RAM
> WD Black 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> EVGA SuperNOVA G3 550W Powersupply


I have almost the same build, except for ssd (samsung evo) and the case (suppressor f1). looks like i'm your evil twin (?)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammaz*
> 
> Nice build! I also have the z270i and there was a new firmware available yesterday that boosts performance in Overclocking.


Excelent news! Thanks, *downloading*. Where can i see the detailes of the update?


----------



## ricercar

I have a NIB Core v1 I'm never going to use. Send PM for free pick up in the San Francisco bay area. WILL NOT SHIP.


----------



## sammaz

I was able to sell my Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8G 450$ !!! and I have a EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition GAMING, 11G-P4-6393-KR on the way now!

Has anyone had experience in putting a EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition GAMING, 11G-P4-6393-KR in the Core v1 ?


----------



## liamaustin24

I fitted one recently, after selling my 1070 too! If you go back a few pages myself and JBTown have both got this card in the core v1.

You can also see my build here: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/s7XPxr


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammaz*
> 
> Nice build! I also have the z270i and there was a new firmware available yesterday that boosts performance in Overclocking.


BIOS 0808 for the Z270I was pulled. At least one user reported an inability to boot to OS on a M.2 drive. Not sure if that was the reason though.

As of now, the latest BIOS for the Z270I is 0704 from April. I don't expect a new UEFI for a few weeks, as right about the time 0808 dropped Intel released its microcode update that fixed the hyperthreading bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamaustin24*
> 
> I fitted one recently, after selling my 1070 too! If you go back a few pages myself and JBTown have both got this card in the core v1.
> 
> You can also see my build here: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/s7XPxr


Yup. It's a tight fit because the 6-pin plug is right under the front frame. When I modded my case I made sure to add an extra few mm of clearance to make swaps easier.


----------



## sammaz

0808 bios working good here...I have only seen better performce + lower Voltages required with the new bios. I guess I will keep it unless I hear anything bad.


----------



## Xavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammaz*
> 
> 0808 bios working good here...I have only seen better performce + lower Voltages required with the new bios. I guess I will keep it unless I hear anything bad.


Better performce + lower Voltages, sounds excellent. Are you booting from an M2? I have it downloaded, but i'll wait for the new release, it was pulled for something after all.


----------



## sammaz

Booting from M2 960 EVO as PICe x4 just fine.


----------



## neotarkilmar

Hello, I have a CM N200 case atm, im looking for a smaller case. The Core V1 is compatible with my setup?

PC

Mother http://ar.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-H81M-H-rev-11#sp

Micro ATX Form Factor; 22.6cm x 17cm

GPU RX480 MSI Gaming X
Card Dimension(mm)
276 x 140 x 42 mm


----------



## MicroCat

Sadly to fit that board in the V1 would require the hacksaw mATX to ITX mod. ;-)

V1 is ITX only. The Core V21 is a great mATX case worth considering.


----------



## neotarkilmar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Sadly to fit that board in the V1 would require the hacksaw mATX to ITX mod. ;-)
> 
> V1 is ITX only. The Core V21 is a great mATX case worth considering.


You sure?

Just found this build in reddit:

"Built this early/mid last year but never got around to posting it.
Thermaltake Core V1 case
Gigabyte GA-H81M-H mobo
Core i5 4690k
8GB DDR3 1600
Nvidia GTX 970 Mini
The case has a 200mm fan in front and two 80mm Noctuas connected on PWM in the rear. It's near silent, only ramps up as needed based on temps, and the positive case pressure naturally keeps dust out of the case. No LEDs or anything, I prefer it low key and non-distracting when gaming.
It runs everything I can throw at it at 1440p, and some titles at 4k. I love it. Been such a great rig for my living room setup."


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/63qk82/my_miniitx_couch_gaming_rig_runs_near_silent_with/%5B/URL


----------



## MicroCat

Pretty sure. Maybe he left sides off and didn't use the drive rack. That mobo looks pretty big compared to an ITX. ;-)

Micro ATX Form Factor; 22.6cm x 17cm

ITX form factor: 17cm x 17cm

That's an extra 5.6cm of space.

I know my mATX ROG board wouldn't fit my V1. Unless hacksawed.


----------



## Neomuffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neotarkilmar*
> 
> You sure?


I think he got the model of board wrong in his post. He might have meant Gigabyte Ga-h81m-ds2v?

Edit: Oops, thats a matx board too. Gigabyte sucks at naming boards, just look up their itx models


----------



## Neomuffins

It begins.


----------



## luisv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> BIOS 0808 for the Z270I was pulled. At least one user reported an inability to boot to OS on a M.2 drive. Not sure if that was the reason though.
> 
> As of now, the latest BIOS for the Z270I is 0704 from April. I don't expect a new UEFI for a few weeks, as right about the time 0808 dropped Intel released its microcode update that fixed the hyperthreading bug.
> Yup. It's a tight fit because the 6-pin plug is right under the front frame. When I modded my case I made sure to add an extra few mm of clearance to make swaps easier.


Looks like 0810 was released today. Anyone try that version?


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisv*
> 
> Looks like 0810 was released today. Anyone try that version?


0810 changelog says it has a CPU micro code update, this is almost certainly the fix for the Sky/Kaby Lake Hyperthreading bug. As such, even if you don't update your BIOS all that often, I'd say this is a *recommended* update. I flashed this morning.

Article on bug
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/06/skylake-kaby-lake-chips-have-a-crash-bug-with-hyperthreading-enabled/

In context of the article, a BIOS update would be the ideal firmware fix they speak of.

EDIT1: I had to up my vCore a couple notches to maintain stability.

EDIT2: Make sure to update Audio, Chipset and LAN drivers. No obvious issues, but Event Viewer reports a bunch of errors and notices on boot.


----------



## juangiovanolli

Here is My Build:

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/vygwrH








PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel - Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($211.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus - H170I-PRO/CSM Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Memory:* Kingston - 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($74.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Kingston - 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($74.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Kingston - HyperX Fury 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($61.99 @ Best Buy)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 1060 3GB 3GB G1 Gaming Video Card ($249.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Thermaltake - Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($45.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic - S12II 520W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($34.98 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Deepcool - WIND BLADE 80 B 21.8 CFM 80mm Fan
*Case Fan:* Deepcool - WIND BLADE 80 B 21.8 CFM 80mm Fan
*Total:* $754.91
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-07-25 12:20 EDT-0400_


----------



## teh n00binator

I'm going to try a custom loop for my build, partly inspired by this build https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/MsnnTW although not quite as slick. It might seem odd putting my 2600k under water in this day & age and I was planning on a ryzen upgrade but the mini-itx motherboard availability/options are rather stark at the moment so I'm waiting for the market to mature before diving into it. Also this is going to be my first custom water loop so if I badly mess up I'd much rather it be older hardware that takes the brunt rather than a brand new motherboard & cpu.



Just ordered the same Alphaacool Nexxxos UT60 140mm radiator hoping it's enough to cool a 2600k & a GTX 1070. Might sound very ambitious given the standard answer on the internet is a 360 rad minimum but given the fact the 2600k is cooler than ivy/haswell due to soldered IHS, the GTX 1070 is a tad cooler than previous generations and considering people have done some very cramped SFF waterloops even with 120mm rads such as shown in the video below it can't be that bad right?








I've also ordered one of these pump/res combos although I'm starting to read stories about leaks so might return it, I'll do a full closed off leak test on it by itself when it arrives. My plans for this though due to it being 50mm x 58mm x 154mm is it should slide into the space between the rad & the right side panel. Window visibility on the res wont be great in that position but it would be right in the corner & not hanging over anything (great if it does end up leaking) and could be filled without tipping the case on one side. A major obstacle is finding a res this slim or not gigantically long, most seem to be at least 70mm fat or too long without removing the fans from the back. I don't want an overly cramped loop given the rad is already 60mm thick.

I've just ordered those two parts at the moment just to test that theory, I'll order the rest once I'm 100% on the layout & res. Aside from water cooling I'm also going to order another tinted acrylic sheet for the GPU side panel. Currently I also have one for the top but without the need for direct airflow for the GPU area I can get rid of the cheese grater I currently have to look at and show off the components a bit more. I think Darron in this thread done a similar concept expect mines a bit more ghetto with magnetic adhesive tape.

Here's a look at the case currently (excuse poor quality camera):



And here's a look at this concept:



I'll probably start a proper build log once I have all the parts.


----------



## Neomuffins

I got both radiators installed, and fit the rest of my components to get a better idea of what this will look like eventually.




I'm waiting for my next day off then I will start cutting the windows out of the panels. I started a build log with lots of pictures: here


----------



## Chino2305

Hello everyone, I'm new here and this is my first post. So this is what I'm working with so far, the only thing I need to get is the graphics card. I have narrowed down my choices to either the EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition or MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X. Does anyone know if the MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X will fit the Core V1? Also, the RX Vega is just around the corner, should I wait on that? My aim is for 4K gaming, thanks.


----------



## sammaz

Get the EVGA 1080ti Black Edition. I threw one in last week and it fits perfect without mods. The MSI cards will require slight case mod to fit because they are higher.


----------



## scorpio1991

hey everyone, I just bought this case for my first pc build, I love it. Its small but so spacious, a lot of room







but that 200mm fan is little bit loud , I set on my bios 0 percent on it, but it still spins on ~800rpm, is there a way to lower it even more?


----------



## teh n00binator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpio1991*
> 
> hey everyone, I just bought this case for my first pc build, I love it. Its small but so spacious, a lot of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that 200mm fan is little bit loud , I set on my bios 0 percent on it, but it still spins on ~800rpm, is there a way to lower it even more?


Noisy 200mm fans are not noisy because of the motor spinning too fast but the big wide amount of air they pull and the resistance of that movement of air against both the front panel & the chassis as well as any components such as radiators. If you took the 200mm out of the case and left it run against nothing then you would probably notice it to be silent.

That said controlling 200mm fans is a bit hit & miss as a lot aren't designed to be controlled like regular small fans which is why they are mostly 3 pin, you could try a third party fan hub like the nzxt grid+ although your best bet is the new noctua NF-A20 PWM http://noctua.at/en/nf-a20-pwm.html.


----------



## nolive721

i just wanted to share my own experience with the clasi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpio1991*
> 
> hey everyone, I just bought this case for my first pc build, I love it. Its small but so spacious, a lot of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that 200mm fan is little bit loud , I set on my bios 0 percent on it, but it still spins on ~800rpm, is there a way to lower it even more?


800rpm is max speed,thats not normal behavior.install speedfan and you will be able to configure speed vs temps like I do and control noise levels according to your taste


----------



## scorpio1991

I installed speedfan, but it did not change my speed :/ maybe my MB is not good, I have H81M-VG4 right now.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh n00binator*
> 
> I'm going to try a custom loop for my build, partly inspired by this build https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/MsnnTW although not quite as slick. It might seem odd putting my 2600k under water in this day & age and I was planning on a ryzen upgrade but the mini-itx motherboard availability/options are rather stark at the moment so I'm waiting for the market to mature before diving into it. Also this is going to be my first custom water loop so if I badly mess up I'd much rather it be older hardware that takes the brunt rather than a brand new motherboard & cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the same Alphaacool Nexxxos UT60 140mm radiator hoping it's enough to cool a 2600k & a GTX 1070. Might sound very ambitious given the standard answer on the internet is a 360 rad minimum but given the fact the 2600k is cooler than ivy/haswell due to soldered IHS, the GTX 1070 is a tad cooler than previous generations and considering people have done some very cramped SFF waterloops even with 120mm rads such as shown in the video below it can't be that bad right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also ordered one of these pump/res combos although I'm starting to read stories about leaks so might return it, I'll do a full closed off leak test on it by itself when it arrives. My plans for this though due to it being 50mm x 58mm x 154mm is it should slide into the space between the rad & the right side panel. Window visibility on the res wont be great in that position but it would be right in the corner & not hanging over anything (great if it does end up leaking) and could be filled without tipping the case on one side. A major obstacle is finding a res this slim or not gigantically long, most seem to be at least 70mm fat or too long without removing the fans from the back. I don't want an overly cramped loop given the rad is already 60mm thick.
> 
> I've just ordered those two parts at the moment just to test that theory, I'll order the rest once I'm 100% on the layout & res. Aside from water cooling I'm also going to order another tinted acrylic sheet for the GPU side panel. Currently I also have one for the top but without the need for direct airflow for the GPU area I can get rid of the cheese grater I currently have to look at and show off the components a bit more. I think Darron in this thread done a similar concept expect mines a bit more ghetto with magnetic adhesive tape.
> 
> Here's a look at the case currently (excuse poor quality camera):
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a look at this concept:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably start a proper build log once I have all the parts.


Rather than the one 140mm, I think it's just possible to fit two 120mm rads in the front so long as you mount them sideways (ports to the left/right). I debated that route myself before tossing in my H90 and air-cooled 1080Ti because I ran out of budget.


----------



## scorpio1991

so... today came mine zotac mini 1060 3g... and it did not fit in this case... why? because I have h81m-vg4 motherboard xD witch pcie slot is lower and I cant fit it... I need new mobo... but now Im out of money xD so solution...







[/URL]


----------



## scorpio1991

Ok, I found B85M-ITX from ebay used for 45euros (~52usd), I think it would be good and I would be able to fit my GPU, right?


----------



## teh n00binator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> Rather than the one 140mm, I think it's just possible to fit two 120mm rads in the front so long as you mount them sideways (ports to the left/right). I debated that route myself before tossing in my H90 and air-cooled 1080Ti because I ran out of budget.


Well you're still going to be dissipating the same heat as one thick rad because you're going to be blowing the warm air from one straight into the second rad which pretty much means you're losing the surface area advantages having two 120mm would give you and creating an "artificially" thick rad instead.

This article explains more on thickness: https://www.ekwb.com/blog/radiators-part-3-surface-thickness/


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh n00binator*
> 
> Well you're still going to be dissipating the same heat as one thick rad because you're going to be blowing the warm air from one straight into the second rad which pretty much means you're losing the surface area advantages having two 120mm would give you and creating an "artificially" thick rad instead.
> 
> This article explains more on thickness: https://www.ekwb.com/blog/radiators-part-3-surface-thickness/


Who said stack them as one thick rad? I said turn the rads sideways, and mount them side by side. Front of the V1 is about 250mm x 160mm. Not enough to fit a 240x120 because the fittings always make the rad 270mm long. Two sideways 120mm rads connected in series occupy roughly 240x160mm.


----------



## teh n00binator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> Who said stack them as one thick rad? I said turn the rads sideways, and mount them side by side. Front of the V1 is about 250mm x 160mm. Not enough to fit a 240x120 because the fittings always make the rad 270mm long. Two sideways 120mm rads connected in series occupy roughly 240x160mm.


By front you mean on top of each other vertically that could actually work but would require to dremel the bar at the front something and I would of gone with a large 200mm rad if I want to go that route. I also think it would take that bit of extra space I need for cable management. I could get away with a thicker rad but not a wider array. as I do have a HDD, a lighting controller & probably too many cables to cram in the lower compartments. Another alternative is mount one on the side panel with a silm fan but I'd have to find a new spot for the res. It's an alternative if a single rad isn't good enough but not one I'm approaching first.

*Edit*

After taking a look I found the clearance to be around 155mm before you need to dremel that front bar off, exactly the length of an XSPC EX120 (shortest 120mm rad I could find). Issue is (and this is even if you dremel that front bar to accomodate a longer 120mm rad) is the bottom of the rad is going to be right up against the GPU, and if you do have a backplate to protect the PCB it's going to be pressing against it. I think the best solution would be to dremel that front bar but you would also have to move it to the right a bit which might require a bit more modding.

For the moment though I'm sticking with the 140mm idea, something I might try in future if that doesn't work out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpio1991*
> 
> so... today came mine zotac mini 1060 3g... and it did not fit in this case... why? because I have h81m-vg4 motherboard xD witch pcie slot is lower and I cant fit it... I need new mobo... but now Im out of money xD so solution...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


That's a micro atx motherboard, that's why it didn't fit...


----------



## scorpio1991

yeah, without gpu it fits good... ok Im waiting for B85M-ITX to arrive, that should fit


----------



## teh n00binator

Got my radiator today, still waiting for res though which is weird because this came all the way from Germany and got here first. Some potato camera pics of it below:



Bleed port I'm going to use for draining:



Going to order fittings, tubing & CPU block this week hopefully clean stuff out as well as leak test outside the PC while I wait a few weeks to get the GPU block and other stuff.


----------



## wefornes

This how is my rig is going far

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Poisoned1

Looks nice with all EK matching branding. Not sure why you would need a 240 + 120(or 140, cant tell) without a graphics card in there. However, I can say that certainly looks like a one-of-a-kind build. I do love how this case, being how old it is, is still being used and transformed in so many ways. Truly speaks for its' design.


----------



## nisc

What's the true cpu height limit? 145mm?


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> What's the true cpu height limit? 145mm?


147mm if you're using the plexi panel on top. Maybe 149mm if you're using the sheet metal. As a practical matter, though, the biggest air cooler you can fit in the V1 is the Cryorig H7. The Scythe Fuma (the next shortest cooler) is not likely to fit without modifying the case.

If Thermaltake ever revisits the Core V1, I think it would be great if they when with SFX-only power supplies and used the extra 2cm to allow big, tall CPU coolers and a 120mm rear exhaust fan opening. Getting more creative, I think they could fit a 240mm rad on the side of the case without abandoning the cube concept either.


----------



## teh n00binator

Got the XSPC ion res/pump combo today:



Visibility of the res window is actually better than I thought due to the rad having to go down lower than I expected. It kind of fits like a glove in that spot:



Just focusing now on getting the rest of the parts over the next few weeks.


----------



## dewainearfalas

Hi, you all. I have a plan for my core v1 case but I can't find any information and decided to try here.

I want to hang my case on my wall vertically, the bottom of the case will be face to the wall, front side will be face to the floor, top window will be face to me and it will look glorious!







Is that doable? How can I attach it safely? What do you guys suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewainearfalas*
> 
> Hi, you all. I have a plan for my core v1 case but I can't find any information and decided to try here.
> 
> I want to hang my case on my wall vertically, the bottom of the case will be face to the wall, front side will be face to the floor, top window will be face to me and it will look glorious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that doable? How can I attach it safely? What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Thanks.


I'd probably remove the feet on the bottom panel and run bolts/washers/nuts through instead. Since the side panels are all interchangeable you could orient the case however you wanted.


----------



## dewainearfalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> I'd probably remove the feet on the bottom panel and run bolts/washers/nuts through instead. Since the side panels are all interchangeable you could orient the case however you wanted.


But there must a little open between the bottom of the case and wall so PSU can push hot air out. Also, I can't just trust the panel can carry the weight of the case, it may bend or screws may get loose in time. I was hoping someone already did this and just say "don't worry, it will hold"


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewainearfalas*
> 
> But there must a little open between the bottom of the case and wall so PSU can push hot air out. Also, I can't just trust the panel can carry the weight of the case, it may bend or screws may get loose in time. I was hoping someone already did this and just say "don't worry, it will hold"


Those panels are sheet steel. They are plenty tough. I know, I've had to cut through them.

A SFX power supply, or simply rotating the case, negates the need to worry about the PSU intake. If you're so worried about hot air ingestion, you should be looking at a Lian Li PC-05, or another case specifically designed to be mounted.


----------



## dewainearfalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> Those panels are sheet steel. They are plenty tough. I know, I've had to cut through them.
> 
> A SFX power supply, or simply rotating the case, negates the need to worry about the PSU intake. If you're so worried about hot air ingestion, you should be looking at a Lian Li PC-05, or another case specifically designed to be mounted.


Thanks for the advice. I won't change this case, this was the first and only unchanged part of my part list and I really love it. I think I just going to try and see. After all, someone said that those panels are tough.


----------



## Neomuffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewainearfalas*
> 
> After all, someone said that those panels are tough.


If you plan on mounting the bottom panel to the wall like you said, you will need to permanently attach it to the frame. Otherwise the only thing holding up your computer are two thumbscrews, and the strength of the threads.

It would be easy to do though, just drill some bolt holes through the panel and frame and hold them in place with nuts and bolts, maybe some hexcaps to cover up the threads and make it look nice.


----------



## dewainearfalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neomuffins*
> 
> Otherwise the only thing holding up your computer are two thumbscrews, and the strength of the threads.


Yes, this was the exact thing I was afraid of. I will try what you suggest, but it will take some time, I guess. I post pics of it everywhere when I do it tho.

Thanks, friend.


----------



## scorpio1991

So I put my first build.





I managed to get used parts:
Corsair CX430 PSU
Asrock B85M-ITX mobo
I7-4790 CPU
8GB GSkill 1600mhz RAM
Zotac mini GTX 1060 3GB
1TB toshiba 7.2k rpm 3.5'' HDD
1TB samsung 5.4k rpm 2.5'' HDD
240GB 850 pro samsung SSD

Its my first time to build PC from parts... so cable management maybe could be better







I also will add another 8GB stick of RAM in future and puts some LEDs to make ambient light at night







I put walls with holes on sides and glass on top, because I found that this way components where little cooler. Also I put every fan at lowest rpm to make it silent and 200mm fan is turned off until components reaches 60C then it starts slowly increase rpm. But I have one problem... my right side, where are HDDs and SSD is little vibrating I think from HDD and making some little noise







Im thinking how to remove it... maybe add some fiber on sides corners to make it more stiff on case frame...


----------



## Neomuffins

I need to order C-channel to go around it, but this what the side panels will lool like.


----------



## junkd

Hello, everyone. Just sharing my one.
I just bought this case and made this modification to support a mATX motherboard.


... there is no motherboard because it hasn't arrived yet









The drives has been placed in the front of the case due to the displacement of the motherboard.

Motherboard tray was placed almost touching the right side cover.

Small change to enable closing the side cover.

Not perfect, but fit well.


----------



## scorpio1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkd*
> 
> Hello, everyone. Just sharing my one.
> I just bought this case and made this modification to support a mATX motherboard.
> 
> 
> ... there is no motherboard because it hasn't arrived yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drives has been placed in the front of the case due to the displacement of the motherboard.
> 
> Motherboard tray was placed almost touching the right side cover.
> 
> Small change to enable closing the side cover.
> 
> Not perfect, but fit well.


Nice modification







I also had mATX mobo, but it did not had usb 3.0 header, so I bought mini ITX one


----------



## wefornes

Hi everyone, a few weeks ago i mod my case a little bit and i was able to instaló a custom Water cooling. Here are my vídeos. Please come visita and leave your thoughts and doubts.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtRYSDeMgFu9fJx7Cc4X_dg

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio1991

So I made little bit progress


Now panel sides does not rattle, used double side tape and old shirt


----------



## r5ryder

I have a bit of noise coming from the stock front intake fan, so I'm going to replace it.

I want to stick to Noctua since I already have a CPU cooler and I'd like the parts to match.

They have a 200MM that looks like a drop-in replacement:
https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A20-PWM-premium-quality-quiet/dp/B071SLFBNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502042054&sr=8-1&keywords=noctua+200mm

Would I be best off just getting the 200MM, or would noise be better if I dropped down to 140mm?
https://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Technology-NF-A14-PWM/dp/B00CP6QLY6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1502042172&sr=1-1&keywords=noctua+140mm

Or are there any other suggestions (pref Noctua.) FWIW, I'm not using any rear exhaust fans, as I'm not overclocking and am not having any heat related or airflow issues.


----------



## scorpio1991

I just stop front stock fan when CPU or GPU temperatures are less then 60C, so no noise







better even then noctua


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r5ryder*
> 
> I have a bit of noise coming from the stock front intake fan, so I'm going to replace it.
> 
> I want to stick to Noctua since I already have a CPU cooler and I'd like the parts to match.
> 
> They have a 200MM that looks like a drop-in replacement:
> https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A20-PWM-premium-quality-quiet/dp/B071SLFBNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502042054&sr=8-1&keywords=noctua+200mm
> 
> Would I be best off just getting the 200MM, or would noise be better if I dropped down to 140mm?
> https://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Technology-NF-A14-PWM/dp/B00CP6QLY6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1502042172&sr=1-1&keywords=noctua+140mm
> 
> Or are there any other suggestions (pref Noctua.) FWIW, I'm not using any rear exhaust fans, as I'm not overclocking and am not having any heat related or airflow issues.


In my experience, the stock TT fan is pretty much silent. The noise comes from the air flowing through the grid in the front. Take off the front and the noise goes away.

Which means reducing noise means reducing air flow. Turn down the fan RPM or get a smaller fan.


----------



## r5ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpio1991*
> 
> I just stop front stock fan when CPU or GPU temperatures are less then 60C, so no noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better even then noctua


How did you do that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBTown*
> 
> In my experience, the stock TT fan is pretty much silent. The noise comes from the air flowing through the grid in the front. Take off the front and the noise goes away.
> 
> Which means reducing noise means reducing air flow. Turn down the fan RPM or get a smaller fan.


It's not the air flow noise that bothers me, there's some other mechanical-sounding noise that is audible on a steady cadence. It's not present if I disconnect the fan so that's what I'm attributing it to.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r5ryder*
> 
> It's not the air flow noise that bothers me, there's some other mechanical-sounding noise that is audible on a steady cadence. It's not present if I disconnect the fan so that's what I'm attributing it to.


Like a buzzing sound? Yup. Still the front. Had that on two different fans at certain RPMs. Though it could be *both*, some kind of turbulence induced resonance.


----------



## scorpio1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r5ryder*
> 
> How did you do that?


I just used speedfan application. But it wont worked on my previouse mobo, so I got new one and it works good. google and youtube how to control fans with speedfan


----------



## hogman

Good day to you all. First time poster. I am New to Modding so be gentle please








Well as you can see i have just bought this bad boy and looks awesome, now then my build is going to be a slow build, wifey approval lol. so i cant buy all parts at once....
So my 1st question which way to go. i want to play 4K content on my TV as well play all my games at max settings, so which way AMD or INTEL.. this will be my 1st buy, then itx board, hdd, ram, cpu cooling, psu. I dont like mess so i want to keep it nice and clean inside no wires, is there cable mods for psu? and sata to streamline the build... well hope you can make sense of what i am saying, oh another factor i live in the uk so if anyone could use pcpartpicker to ease the pain for me then i would be very grateful. PS re: CPU tell why you choose one over the other please and again nice to meet you all and have a nice day


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogman*
> 
> 
> Good day to you all. First time poster. I am New to Modding so be gentle please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as you can see i have just bought this bad boy and looks awesome, now then my build is going to be a slow build, wifey approval lol. so i cant buy all parts at once....
> So my 1st question which way to go. i want to play 4K content on my TV as well play all my games at max settings, so which way AMD or INTEL.. this will be my 1st buy, then itx board, hdd, ram, cpu cooling, psu. I dont like mess so i want to keep it nice and clean inside no wires, is there cable mods for psu? and sata to streamline the build... well hope you can make sense of what i am saying, oh another factor i live in the uk so if anyone could use pcpartpicker to ease the pain for me then i would be very grateful. PS re: CPU tell why you choose one over the other please and again nice to meet you all and have a nice day


Silverstone offers a short cable set. Works with all of their PSUs and comes with their SFX models. Probably the best way to get a clean cabling, unless you wanted to fork out for cable mods.

The PSUs themselves are priced than competing models, but you come out ahead with the cheap short cables.

Pics of my build on the posts below
http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1620_60#post_26122121

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1620_60#post_26140587

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1620_60#post_26152807

I went with Intel because there weren't any ITX boards for Ryzen yet. There still aren't any good ones (IMO), but a couple of serviceable ones.

I'd wait until Coffeelake and Z370 drops in a month to buy CPU or MB.


----------



## luisv

Welcome! My suggestion, you should first figure out how much disk space you need or if you have a NAS, then there is no need to go nuts with local storage. One of the easiest ways to tackle cable management is to purchase an ITX board that supports M.2 SSDs, most do, but not all support 2... not many Ryzen ITX boards available right now either. If your storage needs and budget allows, purchase an M.2 SSD and use a fully modular power supply. Less cables to manage as you only use what you need. For example, take a look at my build... you'll get the idea of how clean it can be if you minimize the cables you need to use and yes, that was all I needed prior to buying a GPU.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515948/official-thermaltake-core-v1-owners-club/1690#post_26192049



You can see more details here as well as pictures after I installed the GPU... I removed the side mounted fan and installed another 80mm at the back.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/8rvnTW


----------



## luisv

Forgot to mention... if you are in the US, finalize your parts list as soon as you can as the end of summer, back to school type of sales will start around Labor Day. Personally, forget the newer chips as they will be more expensive at launch, go for an i7 7700k, Ryzen 7 1800x, etc as the newer chips will drive those chip prices down... the newer motherboards will also be more expensive. Regarding 4k... you'll probably need a GTX 1080 or better to pump all of those pixels to a large display / TV. Again, just my humble opinion, Instead of connecting the PC to the TV, use Plex or similar software on the PC and a streamer, Nvidia Shield, FireTV, etc. connected to the TV. This way, your options of streaming content is not 1 PC to 1 TV... it's 1 PC to as many streamers as you need. Just my 2 cents... good luck!


----------



## hogman

Storage isnt a problem as i have a NAS 6TB... I am from the UK so ill miss out on the big sales you mention







. @JBTown i will more than likely go with Intel with the information you gave I5 or I7 i cant decide


----------



## luisv

I went with the i7 as I was planning to use the PC as a media server, so I made my selection based on passmark scores... it was also on sale and further discounted as part of a bundle.

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-7700K+%40+4.20GHz&id=2874

After a month or so, I decided it was time to upgrade my 4+ year old Synology NAS and I just finished an unRAID server using a Ryzen 7 1800x. I'm still learning and testing, but passmark scores are much higher with this CPU and I still have 2 out of 8 drive bays that I can use, so this new NAS should last me a while.









https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Ryzen+7+1800X&id=2966


----------



## hogman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisv*
> 
> I went with the i7 as I was planning to use the PC as a media server, so I made my selection based on passmark scores... it was also on sale and further discounted as part of a bundle.
> 
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-7700K+%40+4.20GHz&id=2874
> 
> After a month or so, I decided it was time to upgrade my 4+ year old Synology NAS and I just finished an unRAID server using a Ryzen 7 1800x. I'm still learning and testing, but passmark scores are much higher with this CPU and I still have 2 out of 8 drive bays that I can use, so this new NAS should last me a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Ryzen+7+1800X&id=2966


Could you please check this cpu for me: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00ALK3QRS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

i have this in my old build and was hoping to use it within the core v1.. i ask because partpicker does not list it in the compatibility list for this case .. many thanks
Ignore that lol i notice my psu is semi so i foiund it and it fits lol, question thought whats the diffrence between semi and full as my psu to me looks full as i add what i need cable wise?


----------



## hogman

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/hogman/saved/6m9qsY

So okay have a look and tell me... Now i must say the Video card and PSU i already own, i want to buy a 1080 geforce one day but funds are tight. can i improve in some places? let me know


----------



## luisv

Here's he CPU:

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-6700K+%40+4.00GHz&id=2565

Here's the base page to look up CPUs and or do comparrisions between up to 3 of them:

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php

Semi Modular PSU:



Fully Module PSU:


----------



## Neomuffins

Heres an SFX power supply next to a pop can for a size comparision. This one is the Corsair sf600, but the silver stone ones are good too. If you dont plan on overclocking you can save some money and get a 450w version, but SFX psus are pricier compared to a similiar wattage ATX psu.

If you don't plan on water cooling or anything crazy you can get by with an ATX! You'll spend less money doing that. But if you ever plan on say, adding a waterpump, or moving the system into a smaller case, you'll be set.


----------



## hogman

you guys rock and thanks for the information. Question again lol ( sorry ) ... best ITX Motherboard on the market and why has to support M.2


----------



## maverickvii

With the 6700K you probably want the ability to overclock and so want a z270? Can't go wrong with the ROG Strix but pricey:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132954

For more reasonable price ASRock Fatal1ty and Gigabyte Gaming are good options:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157752
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128969


----------



## Neomuffins

Another vote for the Strix. The impact VIII that I'm using is nice, but no m.2 support.

In other news: Mistakes have been made, lol.


----------



## hogman

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/hogman/saved/6m9qsY

I Need Idea's for ram, but this is getting almost finished...


----------



## Bourin01

Hi everyone,

Wanted to post my ProBoxVR project :

Objective is to make the best VR rig un thé most litle possible case.

So i chose the nice Suppressor F1 (just same as the Core V1 but différent face).

Thé coolling will be handle by watercooling.

1st test (using my 'old' 1080 waterforce and really Old antec aio) :




But this was for 'room' test only ?

Now it have a Custom loop based on the fractal design CPU bloc/pump combo, à 1080ti Seahawks EK and 2 radiators (140mm at front, 120m on top) :


1st problem is that this GPU is so huge that i had to cut the top case (plan to print à nice carbon part to make à nice Cover.



1st test of thé loop







I chose to use 'fast' connectors on the side to be able to mod thé loop on the fly (those connectors drop some liquid on opening, so you need 'long' tuning to be able to 'open' outside of computer...)



Once closed...

I'll Come black later with better photos.

Général spec :
MOBO : ASUS Z270I
CPU : 7700K
RAM : DDR4 2*16Go G-skill 3000mhz
GPU : 1080ti msi Seahawks
SSD : SATA 6go/s 500Go Samsung
DD : 2 To 7200tr
PSU : corsair RM650


----------



## Bourin01

Some more pic


----------



## sammaz

Nice VR rig!!!

I am also using this case as a VR rig. 1080ti for VR gaming is not over kill...Its essential


----------



## Bourin01

It's not overkill, but my 1080 waterforce was quite good at it.


----------



## Neomuffins

Love the solution you came up with for the ek x outlets. I have the 1070 seahawk EK in my build, I'll be doing something similar but with clear acrylic.

Got the 160 rad hooked up now:


----------



## Bourin01

Did question myself à lot about geting à 2*80 rad like the one on your photo.... But on the side (just upside the standard bay)

But at the end, i chose to keep the 120mm from the fractal design T12 kit.


----------



## Neomuffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bourin01*
> 
> Did question myself à lot about geting à 2*80 rad like the one on your photo.... But on the side (just upside the standard bay)
> 
> But at the end, i chose to keep the 120mm from the fractal design T12 kit.


Side by side I cant fit my 160 next to the 140 and still have a side panel lol. You might be able to slide a slim one into the corner sideways and mount to the side panel, but there's not to many options for mounting one inside. I had to make a bracket for mine out of Lexan so it could mount there without bumping the PCI bracket.


----------



## Bourin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neomuffins*
> 
> Side by side I cant fit my 160 next to the 140 and still have a side panel lol. You might be able to slide a slim one into the corner sideways and mount to the side panel, but there's not to many options for mounting one inside. I had to make a bracket for mine out of Lexan so it could mount there without bumping the PCI bracket.


I mean using à 'standard' panel, you could place the 160 inside (dépend how fat is the 160?)...

Thé Real question on my side was about the 80mm fans.... Having 2 bequiet PWM at case back, and it does not seems to mouve a lot of air compared to 120mm i use on top (also Bequiet PWM)


----------



## Bourin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neomuffins*
> 
> Love the solution you came up with for the ek x outlets. I have the 1070 seahawk EK in my build, I'll be doing something similar but with clear acrylic.
> 
> Got the 160 rad hooked up now:


An other Idea....
Could you place the 140mm all thé way down, and set the 160mm upside it ?
So could have the 2 rads in front (could be great for airflow to guet all thé rads as front intake)


----------



## Neomuffins

I dont want mine inside anyway, I could have put it above the motherboard, but I wanted to see the monoblock. The Black Ice Nemisis 160 I got ended up being bigger than I thought:




Warning: These are the bending skills of a guy whos only heard about acrylic through campfire horror stories. I have another 4 pack of 2' tubes on the way. I'll chalk this up to noob tax. At the very least I have my measurements now.


----------



## Bourin01

http://www.aquatuning.fr/refroidissement-par-eau/radiateurs/radiateurs-aktiv/15909/alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-full-copper-80mm-dual-radiator

Was more on this one (your's is quite huge)


----------



## scorpio1991

So, my RGB strip came from china...













I like blue color most


----------



## juangiovanolli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juangiovanolli*
> 
> Here is My Build:
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/vygwrH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel - Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($211.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus - H170I-PRO/CSM Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Kingston - 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($74.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Kingston - 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($74.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Kingston - HyperX Fury 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($61.99 @ Best Buy)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 1060 3GB 3GB G1 Gaming Video Card ($249.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Thermaltake - Core V1 Mini ITX Tower Case ($45.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic - S12II 520W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($34.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Deepcool - WIND BLADE 80 B 21.8 CFM 80mm Fan
> *Case Fan:* Deepcool - WIND BLADE 80 B 21.8 CFM 80mm Fan
> *Total:* $754.91
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-07-25 12:20 EDT-0400_


In order to get GPU temperatures lower than 75C at full load, I came with the idea of add a fan at the top panel, using a homemade fan fan header multiplier. Bear in mind that this is a work in progress and I still have to polish some edges. Putting this fan on top I reduced about 10C the temperature of the GPU and 3-5C the temperature of the CPU. It turns out that the hot air exhausted go upto the top of the case, but is not entirely expelled by the rear fans, and it stays trapped inside.


----------



## z0mb1e

Hello there,
in december i'm going to buy i7 7700k, so i have to buy some cooler too. Could you offer me a good cooler for this processor ? I'm not going to overclock.


----------



## juangiovanolli

IMHO if you 're going to put such processor in a small case like the V1, I strongly suggest to go for a watercooling solution. If that is out of your budget, I suggest a cryorig C1. The max height for coolers in this case is 140mm, so the 212 evo is out of the question, unless you do some work on the plastic top panel. Also you should check the TDP supported by the coolers in order to pick the right one.
PS: check also the height of your ram sticks, it could be a problem with some coolers


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juangiovanolli*
> 
> IMHO if you 're going to put such processor in a small case like the V1, I strongly suggest to go for a watercooling solution. If that is out of your budget, I suggest a cryorig C1.


I am pretty sure the cryorig H7 and be quiet pure/shadow rock slim also work if you're looking for something to "lineup" with your intake fans


----------



## juangiovanolli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> I am pretty sure the cryorig H7 and be quiet pure/shadow rock slim also work if you're looking for something to "lineup" with your intake fans


The H7 is 145mm tall, it wont fit inside the core V1 for 0.5mm, but you could always do some changes on the top panel to make it fit. bear in mind also the height of the memory


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juangiovanolli*
> 
> The H7 is 145mm tall, it wont fit inside the core V1 for 0.5mm, but you could always do some changes on the top panel to make it fit. bear in mind also the height of the memory


By the numbers you're right but many have installed without case modding


----------



## juangiovanolli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> By the numbers you're right but many have installed without case modding


So I agree with maverickvii, H7 FTW:thumb:


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juangiovanolli*
> 
> The H7 is 145mm tall, it wont fit inside the core V1 for 0.5mm, but you could always do some changes on the top panel to make it fit. bear in mind also the height of the memory


Cryorig H7 absolutely fits in the V1 without modification in any configuration of side panels. With a window panel on top theres about 3mm clearance. Though, I'd recommend the H7 Quad Limit for a few bucks more solely because it has a less fiddly mounting system.

Source: I have first hand experience.

Otherwise, I'd go with H80v2, H90, or custom loop for 5-10c better temps.


----------



## scorpio1991

So we can install maximum height of CPU cooler of 145mm? :O Because Im looking for my i7-4790 CPU silent cooler ant one I found under 140mm is with 92mm fans, and they are on high rpm noisy. Except I found deepcool 200T or 300T that are 135mm tall and with 120mm fans :O But dont know if they are not very noisy :/ and cheap!


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpio1991*
> 
> So we can install maximum height of CPU cooler of 145mm? :O Because Im looking for my i7-4790 CPU silent cooler ant one I found under 140mm is with 92mm fans, and they are on high rpm noisy. Except I found deepcool 200T or 300T that are 135mm tall and with 120mm fans :O But dont know if they are not very noisy :/ and cheap!


Yes by the book the case won't fit it, but it will fit an H7. It's the same for GPU's. My Red Devil shouldn't fit in the case, at 12.2", but it does. With that said, go with an H55, H60, or H80, as they fit, you can keep your 200mm fan up front, and your CPU will OC higher.


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpio1991*
> 
> So we can install maximum height of CPU cooler of 145mm? :O Because Im looking for my i7-4790 CPU silent cooler ant one I found under 140mm is with 92mm fans, and they are on high rpm noisy. Except I found deepcool 200T or 300T that are 135mm tall and with 120mm fans :O But dont know if they are not very noisy :/ and cheap!


True limit is 148mm. H7 Will fit. Scythe Fuma (149mm) probably won't.


----------



## z0mb1e

What about noctua nh-u9s 125mm Height? Can handle up to 140w tdp. Has anyone tested it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mb1e*
> 
> What about noctua nh-u9s 125mm Height? Can handle up to 140w tdp. Has anyone tested it ?


Is 125 less than 148?


----------



## scorpio1991

Im not OCing my -7 4790, its no K version







I just want good, but not very expensive cooler, so my temps and sound level would be lower then with stock one







for now Im thinking about be quiet pure rock slim or deepcool 200T, or maybe arctic like 7 pro maybe, but I think deepcool has 120mm fan , maybe it would be more quieter then 92mm fans on be quiet slim


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpio1991*
> 
> Im not OCing my -7 4790, its no K version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want good, but not very expensive cooler, so my temps and sound level would be lower then with stock one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now Im thinking about be quiet pure rock slim or deepcool 200T, or maybe arctic like 7 pro maybe, but I think deepcool has 120mm fan , maybe it would be more quieter then 92mm fans on be quiet slim


What about a Cryorig C7? You won't be OC'ing and it is a very good cooler for the money. You really don't need a tower cooler for a CPU that won't be OC'd. A top-down will also push more air through the VRM area allowing those parts to run a tad cooler as well. Just food for thought my friend.


----------



## scorpio1991

hm... C7 looks good, but in my country(Lithuania) I can not find it, on amazon UK ar DE its cost -+ 40 Eur.. So for cooler that would be just more quieter then stock is a lot of money







I would like go under 20Eur... And low profile coolers I think not going to cool VRM and RAM when pushing air down, because cooler gets hot and air its going to pushout is warm also unless that cooler is very cols


----------



## GuidingGod

Hi. nice build. How has the video card served you since you've been running it? any issues? I received an MSI 1060 Gaming X 6G card as a gift a couple of day ago and it got me thinking about a Core v1 build using this card. Was it tough to fit in there re length and card height as well as where the power connector for the card is? MSI lists the dimensions as 277 x 140 x 39 mm so was wondering if the card length and width might require some mods?

'm not looking to overclock, just going to throw in my i5-7600 from my current build along with a noctua nl9i for cpu and keep the front 200mm case fan.

Anyone else using this card in this case, would love to hear your comments too.

TY


----------



## juangiovanolli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuidingGod*
> 
> Hi. nice build. How has the video card served you since you've been running it? any issues? I received an MSI 1060 Gaming X 6G card as a gift a couple of day ago and it got me thinking about a Core v1 build using this card. Was it tough to fit in there re length and card height as well as where the power connector for the card is? MSI lists the dimensions as 277 x 140 x 39 mm so was wondering if the card length and width might require some mods?
> 
> 'm not looking to overclock, just going to throw in my i5-7600 from my current build along with a noctua nl9i for cpu and keep the front 200mm case fan.
> 
> Anyone else using this card in this case, would love to hear your comments too.
> 
> TY


Check this builds using your card and the V1. Hope it helps
https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/JVWrxr#e=713


----------



## scorpio1991

Im using Zotac 1060 3gb mini


----------



## wefornes

I am waiting for 4x 90 degree and 2x 25 degre angled adapters from China and 3m of primochill uv green that was on sale for 3 uss at ekwb. I will post picture at The end of The month when a get The Things. Best regards

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nisc

I have bought h7 cryorig. It fits but the metal arms are pressing the memory (corsair lpx) on the asrock z270ac.


----------



## hugojps

My v1 build, looks so smal next to my nzxt s340


----------



## scorpio1991

nice build. I also put screen side on side where is GPU, but did some termal test ant when I put window on top it goes 5-10 C from CPU, GPU


----------



## nisc




----------



## Trustdesa

Hi Guys,

I was looking at this thread and generally online as I wanted to get a case with more airflow than my Elite 130 (even though I like it but I have been having it for 4 years now) keeping a similar design.

I do have a MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X and reading around some people seems saying that with a bit of Mr Dremel help you can make this card fit, can anyone confirm? To be honest with my 130 I had to cut away the 3.5 bay which I did not use anyway so I was wondering if cutting part of the case I can fit this card (maybe also using some T-shaped) 8 + 6 pins adapter?

Any successful story?

The V21 is huge compared with this so it is out of discussion.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## scorpio1991

your GPU is 279mm lenght, this case supports up to 285mm , so it should fit.







go buy it


----------



## Trustdesa

Yep but the problem with this case is clearance for 8 + 6 pci connectors as most said it will not fit out of the box however I was wondering if with a bit of cutting it would


----------



## SaolDan

This worked for me.


----------



## Trustdesa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaolDan*
> 
> This worked for me.


Thank you that is exactly what I was thinking of, they also sell these which are 90 degree pci connector to go along and ensure the front closes... I may give it a go if I decide to change


----------



## niknejm

Hey guys,

Does anyone know whats the max current of the front fan?

I have a MOBO with only 1 fan header and I would like to connect two more 80mm Noctuas alongside front fan.
Each Noctua is rated at max 0,06A.

Current should not ne more then 1A to be safe all three of them will work, right?


----------



## maverickvii

I think it is around 9-12V, 0.2A


----------



## Tazique

Noctua NF-A20 200mm PWM fan. Finaly!


----------



## nolive721

OMG!

do you see significant temps drop vs the stock one? I am having it and cant complain about perf/noise level to be honest so just curious.


----------



## scorpio1991

Im also curious about this


----------



## Bearpro

Hello.

I love this case but I have a question (I have search a lot and see pictures but... ) I want to use a microATX with this dimensions:

• Micro-ATX 22.6 cm x 17.3 cm

https://es.msi.com/Motherboard/A68HM-E33-V2/Specification

Will it fit ?

Best regards and thanks!


----------



## maverickvii

Not without modding the case


----------



## scorpio1991

this case only fit micro ITX, not mini atx :/


----------



## Tazique

I have the same temperatures, but use a half of it RPM. This fan is silent, I hear only an air stream. Connect it to Kraken X41 AiO (with Noctua A14-PWM) for speed regulation. Highly recommend!


----------



## scurry

You sir have made my day in two ways with your pics - (1) Case mod for longer GPU and (2) CPU cooler. Thank you for posting these pics.

Which CPU/AIO is this? I am in the market atm and the hoses on this one seem to the be perfect in length.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaolDan*
> 
> This worked for me.


----------



## maverickvii

Just updated my build with rear 80mm fans. Obviously plenty have these but wanted to show that a side 120mm exhaust fits in addition to them (the combo of three quiet exhaust fan is great for the temps!). Also if anyone is in the market, I highly recommend these FQ81's. Perhaps a more stylish alternative to the noctuas.


----------



## SaolDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scurry*
> 
> You sir have made my day in two ways with your pics - (1) Case mod for longer GPU and (2) CPU cooler. Thank you for posting these pics.
> 
> Which CPU/AIO is this? I am in the market atm and the hoses on this one seem to the be perfect in length.


Its the Corsair H60


----------



## hugojps

Quick photoshop to what i plan to do on my thermaltake v1, the side and top panels will be a two piece acrylic (one yellow opaque frame, and one semi transparent grey drilled piece as glass) hold by screws drilled to the frame, any ideas for the front panel?


----------



## scorpio1991

just paint the front.


----------



## NakedYo

Does anyone know if the MSI Aero ITX 1070 will fit in this case, height wise? I don’t know a lot about how everything goes together, but the CPU fan clearance is listed as 140mm, and the GPU is 144mm, is the fan clearance also the GPU clearance? I’m kind of settled on getting this case and thought I had my card, but now I’m not sure it’ll fit.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NakedYo*
> 
> Does anyone know if the MSI Aero ITX 1070 will fit in this case, height wise? I don't know a lot about how everything goes together, but the CPU fan clearance is listed as 140mm, and the GPU is 144mm, is the fan clearance also the GPU clearance? I'm kind of settled on getting this case and thought I had my card, but now I'm not sure it'll fit.


You should be fine as long as the card is truly that dimension. You need to make sure you are running 90 degree flat cables though


----------



## NakedYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> You should be fine as long as the card is truly that dimension. You need to make sure you are running 90 degree flat cables though


Yeah I've read and watched reviews of the card and there's one where he compares the ITX with the regular GTX and posts dimensions, height is 144, so I thought it might not fit. Thanks.


----------



## liamaustin24

Hey guys, changed a lot on my Thermaltake Core v1.0 build recently, so I decided to make a new custom build on PC part picker to document it and add my reviews of various parts. You can find it at this link: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/3V4qqs

Let me know what you think!


----------



## nolive721

wow.you could fit a 1080Ti in there?????without modding the front panel???


----------



## liamaustin24

Yep, no modifications at all! It was a squeeze for sure, and the power cables were a pain to get in, but it fits like a suit. I was surprised too! Some people have even fit MSI's cards in, which are bigger still!


----------



## nolive721

I had a powercolor red devil Rx480 in mine but I had to mod the meshing of the plastic part of the front panel and it was a a pain to connect the PCI cable but I did it in the end.

sold the Rx480 to fund another gaming rig and got back my low profile 750Ti in the V1, much easier fit it was for some reason lol)

you must be getting amazing fps with this beast, well done.


----------



## NakedYo

I’ve changed my mind and will go with an evga 1070 or 1080, what’s the verdict on fitting these cards? I’ve seen some people fit them in without modding and others have to cut a space in the top of the case for the plug to fit. Is there a surefire way to fit it that just hasn’t been laid out, or am I going to have to cut it a bit when I build, which I’m fine with.


----------



## MagicChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NakedYo*
> 
> I've changed my mind and will go with an evga 1070 or 1080, what's the verdict on fitting these cards? I've seen some people fit them in without modding and others have to cut a space in the top of the case for the plug to fit. Is there a surefire way to fit it that just hasn't been laid out, or am I going to have to cut it a bit when I build, which I'm fine with.


I have an EVGA 1070 SC and it fits the case without modification. However, I had to slip the GPU from the front instead of from above. The power cables are a pain in the butt to connect but it's doable.


----------



## NakedYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicChicken*
> 
> I have an EVGA 1070 SC and it fits the case without modification. However, I had to slip the GPU from the front instead of from above. The power cables are a pain in the butt to connect but it's doable.


Alright thanks, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## nisc

What is the unofficial height limit? 150mm?


----------



## NakedYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> What is the unofficial height limit? 150mm?


That's what I'm not sure of. Originally I was going to get the MSI Aero ITX 1070, but it's 144mm tall and people were having trouble cramming even regular MSI cards in and they are 140mm. I know the ITX wouldn't reach the opening card slot but I still think I might have had trouble running into the top of the case with the plugs.


----------



## zmademe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> What is the unofficial height limit? 150mm?


For a cpu cooler? That sounds right. I installed one that was 152.3mm, which _almost_ fit without modification.


----------



## scurry

Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing well.

Looking for an rgb kit for my v1 and having a difficult time trying to find a suitable one. Hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. I'll add I am using an MSI Z270i Pro Carbon. There is an RGB header on the board.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gehaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> What is the unofficial height limit? 150mm?


I run a Cryorig H7 that claimed to be 147mm. The Cryorig website is now claiming the H7 is 145mm. I bet 150mm would work with the metal side panel.

Which cooler are you considering at 150mm?


----------



## nisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gehaus*
> 
> I run a Cryorig H7 that claimed to be 147mm. The Cryorig website is now claiming the H7 is 145mm. I bet 150mm would work with the metal side panel.
> 
> Which cooler are you considering at 150mm?


Fuma.

Would Artic Freezer 120 or any 120-140 AIO be much better than Fuma?


----------



## pollardhimself

Just bought a Core V1 snow edition for my 8700K build need some fan recommendations. Trying to get a good theme going having trouble find 80mm Fans that Match a 120mm high static for the H80i cooler. Anyone know of any that would go good with the white case? I may even replace the 200mm fan.


----------



## maverickvii

Can't go wrong with the Arctic F8 (black and white) but I also like Silverstone's 80mm fans: FQ81 (blue and white, see sig) and FM84 (all white)


----------



## pollardhimself

Thanks I'll go with the FM84's I was wondering how the riing fans look in reverse guess I'll order those too. Did you remove your 200mm and replace it with dual 120mm fans?


----------



## maverickvii

No I have the 200mm stock and a 140mm Riing in push-pull with the NZXT X41


----------



## Bourin01

Made an other ProBoxVR using à rysen 1800x ?
(Huge thx to *AQUATUNING & ALPHACOOL* for helping so much)


----------



## nolive721

Allez l OM!!! sorry couldnt resist considering what happens tonight lol) dont even want to know how you pack all this in this case mon ami marseillais.


----------



## Bourin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Allez l OM!!! sorry couldnt resist considering what happens tonight lol) dont even want to know how you pack all this in this case mon ami marseillais.


À coup de pied, de marteau, et de dremel.


----------



## nolive721

ah ah that was funny, dremel was indeed my friend with this case , actually the core V1, and all the mods I made to an optical drive and a RED DEVIL GPU to fit in.

its still there for when my daughter moves to elementary school but I have built few weeks ago another Gaming rig with an AEROCOOL P7 C1 that I have to confess I absolutely love

anyway well done Marseillais!

from a Nimois expatriated in Japan.


----------



## pollardhimself

Just about finished the 8700k Build waiting on the 1070Ti to be relased and may do a little more cosmetic work.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/wbkdnQ


----------



## kckyle

who here have/had v21 vs v1, i wanna see how much smaller or more like how much more space i would have by going down to a v1. i def need as compact as possible but not at too much of a expense.

also would the v1 fit a noctua d14?


----------



## pbrhama

Hi, everyone

I'm planning to buy this case soon, and like many others I have some doubts about the CPU cooler. I live in Brazil and everything is too expensive here - there aren't many options too, especially for AM4 socket. Searching the web, I found two affordable options:

-Cooler master masterliquid lite 120
-Arctic freezer 33

I don't know for sure (I'm new in this PC hardware stuff), but based in reviews I saw, they seem to have the same performance. What do you think about this?

Artic freezer 33's height is 150mm. Would it fit in Core V1? Somewhere in this Topic someone was saying Core V1 has exactly 150mm from motherboard to the plastic window of the top panel of the case. Did somenone try to fit the same cooler in this case? Or another one with 150mm height?

The aircooler option seems to be more quiet and reliable... I heard people saying water coolers give a lot more troubles than the air ones.

Cryorig h7/quad lumi would be great, but it's not avaiable in Brazil. Importing it would cost "the eyes of the face", like we say here in Brazil (importation tax is 60% of product price+shipping).


----------



## pbrhama

Do you have pictures of your mod?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> who here have/had v21 vs v1, i wanna see how much smaller or more like how much more space i would have by going down to a v1. i def need as compact as possible but not at too much of a expense.
> 
> also would the v1 fit a noctua d14?


Without mods, no. Unless you run it topless.



D14 is 160mm - the V1 is spec'd to support 140mm high coolers. 145-149mm with a little persuasion


----------



## kckyle

oh dam thats disappointing, judging by the size no cooler like d14 d15 cryorig r1 will fit the core v1 right?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oh dam thats disappointing, judging by the size no cooler like d14 d15 cryorig r1 will fit the core v1 right?


Not stock...but with a little modding and a hood scoop, then yes. I'm doing that with one of mine now.

I'd like to try the Scythe Fuma - it's a 150mm high twin tower that keeps up with the big dogs.


----------



## HoliMacaroni

Start with a88x + 7850k (from my old HTPC) + GTX760 then swapped out the cpu and mobo, since they were toasted due to leakage( I left the fifth hole open on my Alphacool rad when I turn on the machine)

End up with h97 with i5 4670, gtx760 setup

Parts used, Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI. intel i5 4670, Zotec GTX760 ref, KLEVV GENUINE 2x4 ddr3 3000, Samsung 850 evo 250GB, Corsair RM650.

Cooling parts, Bykski CPU block, GPU block(full cover) with backplate, Barrow fittings and reservoir and DDC pump, Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm Rad, start with 2xPhanteks 140 case fans(1200rpm), upgraded to 2x Noctua nf-a14 industrial ppc 3000 pwm.

this rig is now being used for wife plays PUBG at very low at 60 fps. so finally hooray!!


----------



## Alover

Hello?
Will a msi 480 (276mm) fit in it?
Thanks


----------



## nisc

How do you clean front painel? Water?


----------



## Bourin01

Happy to make some report After 1 week of Real intensive use of my 2 ProBoxVR...

The 2 machines did run full load from 9am to 19pm on 5 days for 'Paris Games Week' showcasing.



The liquid temp was at 41°c max,
Huge thx to Aquatuning for providing ALL the cooling system !

For more info and photos, take à look to out facebook official page :
https://www.facebook.com/ProTubeVR/
@AT-Eduard


----------



## paolosnz

hi guys, I bought this case but I find the fan is very noisy ... unfortunately it is not handled by the motherboard (3 pin) and i would like to change it what do you recommend? thank you so much
Paolo


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paolosnz*
> 
> hi guys, I bought this case but I find the fan is very noisy ... unfortunately it is not handled by the motherboard (3 pin) and i would like to change it what do you recommend? thank you so much
> Paolo


Do you have it hooked up directly to the psu, i.e. is it loud simply because it's constantly on max voltage? If so, try hooking it to the motherboard and customize a fan curve from the BIOS. If still too loud the Noctua nf-a20 is pwm.


----------



## paolosnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> Do you have it hooked up directly to the psu, i.e. is it loud simply because it's constantly on max voltage? If so, try hooking it to the motherboard and customize a fan curve from the BIOS. If still too loud the Noctua nf-a20 is pwm.


no, hooked it to the motherboard, I tried to configure it from bios or the motherborad windows tool, but it does not work because it is not pwm... ordered noctua nf-a20 pwm...


----------



## nolive721

You should have tried speedfan software to control it
and it's surprising your MOBO system fan header wouldn't be pwm if you have bought it no later than 3 4 years ago I believe


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> You should have tried speedfan software to control it
> and it's surprising your MOBO system fan header wouldn't be pwm if you have bought it no later than 3 4 years ago I believe


If his fan isn't pwm the fan header being pwm shouldn't matter right? But you're right, most boards should at least allow voltage control through the BIOS or speedfan.


----------



## nolive721

I believe we are talking about the case front fan which IS pwm and I had it controlled in speedfan accordingly

Honestly didn't have to complain with noise on that one


----------



## nolive721

my V1 rig is not running anymore since I moved to a mid tower case but this is how the frront fan was set in SPEEDFAN

Fan case curve set based on CPu and GPU temps


----------



## paolosnz

thanks for the advice, I tried (I did not use speed fan for years) but the case fan always stays at 830 rpm


----------



## SlimFatso

Hey guys !

I know it has already been asked and sorry for asking again but is there no way to fit a GTX1070 Strix in the core v1 ? I found


http://imgur.com/QnRkJ

. There front can't be closed to the max but it's better than nothing.

Is the gap between the front panel and the case itself the same on the core v1 as on the suppressor f1 ?
I really like the case and this is the only thing stopping me from buying it.


----------



## pollardhimself

FYI The 1070ti is big.. well tall you'll have to notch the front a bit to get it in.


----------



## paolosnz

wow, bought noctua nf-a20! another world


----------



## testudoaubreii

I was wondering if someone could help me out a bit.

I have a V1 that I have been using for a general use device, for like media streaming and web stuff. I want to make it into a gaming computer if I can. It is either try this or just build a new one. Of course, if I can upgrade I would save a lot of cash.

Anyhow, this is what I have now:
- Gigabyte H110 Mobo
- i3 6100
- 8GB DDR4 2400
- EVGA 500 watt PSU
- 1TB WD Black

I want to add a 6600/7700, but my understanding is I would have to flash my BIOS for the later...and I don't know how to do it. And, I don't know what kind of cooler I will need. I have the stock one on the i3.

I will also add 8GB more RAM, an SSD and a 1070/1080. I don't know what card will fit. Is the PSU good enough for the upgrade?

If anyone can offer me some advice and/or suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me out a bit.
> 
> I have a V1 that I have been using for a general use device, for like media streaming and web stuff. I want to make it into a gaming computer if I can.
> 
> Anyhow, this is what I have now:
> - Gigabyte H110 Mobo
> - i3 6100
> - 8GB DDR4 2400
> - EVGA 500 watt PSU
> - 1TB WD Black
> 
> I want to add a 6600/7700, but my understanding is I would have to flash my BIOS for the later.


For gaming and basic browsing/streaming the 6600 is a good option. I know it seems 'old' but should be plenty fast and save you money for a future new build. For gpu you officially can go up to 285mm in length and technically can push a little further but the frame gets in the way of psu cables.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> For gaming and basic browsing/streaming the 6600 is a good option. I know it seems 'old' but should be plenty fast and save you money for a future new build. For gpu you officially can go up to 285mm in length and technically can push a little further but the frame gets in the way of psu cables.


Thank you. Do you happen to know what I have to do to get the 7700K to work? It is actually cheaper than the 6600. Do you know what type of CPU cooler I can use?


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thank you. Do you happen to know what I have to do to get the 7700K to work? It is actually cheaper than the 6600. Do you know what type of CPU cooler I can use?


You would have to upgrade bios at boot (download onto usb). But k variant not helpful for you as I don't believe h110 allows easy OCing. Many coolers available in this case. For air cooling can go a bit over 140mm in height or AIO coolers work really nicely (120 or 140mm rad).


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> You would have to upgrade bios at boot (download onto usb). But k variant not helpful for you as I don't believe h110 allows easy OCing. Many coolers available in this case. For air cooling can go a bit over 140mm in height or AIO coolers work really nicely (120 or 140mm rad).


Could I use the 7700 (non K) with the stock cooler? I was just going with the K because it is actually cheaper.


----------



## pbrhama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimFatso*
> 
> Hey guys !
> 
> I know it has already been asked and sorry for asking again but is there no way to fit a GTX1070 Strix in the core v1 ? I found
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QnRkJ
> 
> . There front can't be closed to the max but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Is the gap between the front panel and the case itself the same on the core v1 as on the suppressor f1 ?
> I really like the case and this is the only thing stopping me from buying it.


According to Thermaltake official specs, it looks like the Supressor F1's front cover is 3mm larger...
Core v1 dimension (h x w x d): 276 x 260 x 316 mm (10.9 x 10.2 x 12.4 inch)
Suppressor F1 (h x w x d): 276 x 260 x 319 m (10.9 x 10.2 x 12.6 inch)


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Could I use the 7700 (non K) with the stock cooler? I was just going with the K because it is actually cheaper.


If you're looking to save some money, you can always try just using the OEM cooler and upgrade if temps are too high. Honestly not sure of 7700 thermals at stock speed.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Thank you for responding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> If you're looking to save some money, you can always try just using the OEM cooler and upgrade if temps are too high. Honestly not sure of 7700 thermals at stock speed.


Could you recommend a good and inexpensive aftermarket cooler that will fit the V1, please?

I am looking at the Cryorig C7 CR-C7A. Know anything about it?


----------



## Genericuser1

Just built a V1 this weekend and I'm using a Be Quiet! Pure Rock Slim on a 7700k. I have not stressed the system yet just digitizing my blu-ray collection and installing games. Right now stays around 30c.


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thank you for responding
> Could you recommend a good and inexpensive aftermarket cooler that will fit the V1, please?
> 
> I am looking at the Cryorig C7 CR-C7A. Know anything about it?


I use a Cryorig M9i it keeps my 7700k plenty cool. I don't have it overclocked. I would've went with a non-k but I got a deal on the K.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> I use a Cryorig M9i it keeps my 7700k plenty cool. I don't have it overclocked. I would've went with a non-k but I got a deal on the K.


Thanks for your reply.

Do you know if there is a big difference between you model and the C7?

That is the same reason I went with the "K" version .

I don't plan to overclock, at all. That is why I figured I could get away with that cooler.


----------



## Genericuser1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do you know if there is a big difference between you model and the C7?
> 
> That is the same reason I went with the "K" version .
> 
> I don't plan to overclock, at all. That is why I figured I could get away with that cooler.


The C7 is a 100 TDP cooler and the M9 is a 120 TDP cooler (same as mine) it should be fine on a stock 7700k with it's 91w TDP rating. Getting the M9i or Pure Rock Slim just gets you a bit of additional cooling headroom.

I also got a deal, the 7700 and 7700k were the same price.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genericuser1*
> 
> The C7 is a 100 TDP cooler and the M9 is a 120 TDP cooler (same as mine) it should be fine on a stock 7700k with it's 91w TDP rating. Getting the M9i or Pure Rock Slim just gets you a bit of additional cooling headroom.
> 
> I also got a deal, the 7700 and 7700k were the same price.


Thanks!

In my case, the K was $30 cheaper than the 6700/6700K and the 7700...the price of the cooler lol.

So, I shouldn't be worried then, huh?


----------



## Genericuser1

As long as you are running it with stock clocks I see no issue. I'd recommend the Pure Rock Slim or M9i as they have a direct airflow path to the two rear 80mm exhaust fans.

The Noctua - NH-U9S is even better but is over 2x the cost of the other two and brown fan.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genericuser1*
> 
> As long as you are running it with stock clocks I see no issue. I'd recommend the Pure Rock Slim or M9i as they have a direct airflow path to the two rear 80mm exhaust fans.
> 
> The Noctua - NH-U9S is even better but is over 2x the cost of the other two and brown fan.


Thank you.

Yes, I will be running at stock speeds and no intention of overclocking.

Let ask about the placement of the fan an one of the walls of the case. Will the air not exit through the to, if I put the side with the holes up top (if that makes sense)?


----------



## Genericuser1

The C7 is a down draft cooler so the fan is blowing into the heatsink towards the motherboard and the 200mm front fan has to then push that out the back or top depending on where you place your fans. If you are going with the C7 then fans at the back and top would probably be best.

For the M9i and Rock Slim they are small tower coolers so the heat is brought up into the fin stack and the fan pushes it to the back of the case and is immediately exhausted by 80mm fans (purchased separately). The 200mm fan brings in cool air directly to the fan in the tower so the air path is straight.

Like this: (not my picture, courtesy of PCPP: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Jn6scf)


----------



## Cysquatch

mine is oriented the same way. I did not have the exhaust fans up until a few weeks ago. I really like the setup. Honestly I could probably get a low overclock if I wanted.


----------



## Genericuser1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> mine is oriented the same way. I did not have the exhaust fans up until a few weeks ago. I really like the setup. Honestly I could probably get a low overclock if I wanted.


I need to redo my cable management, mine is not even close to that clean and I actually tried. I'm stuck having Molex and sata power cables and I need to move more to the left side of the chassis I think.


----------



## Cysquatch

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genericuser1*





Quote:


> I need to redo my cable management, mine is not even close to that clean and I actually tried. I'm stuck having Molex and sata power cables and I need to move more to the left side of the chassis I think.


I spent waaaaaaaaaaaay to much time on cable management on that. I am happy with the way it turned out. My biggest complaint is the location of the 3.0 header on my motherboard, so I had to route it over the gpu


----------



## Genericuser1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I spent waaaaaaaaaaaay to much time on cable management on that. I am happy with the way it turned out. My biggest complaint is the location of the 3.0 header on my motherboard, so I had to route it over the gpu


I looked at it last night and I think moving the fan hub to the left side will solve most of my cable issues. Luckily my USB 3 cable is in line with my 24 pin and SATA. The only odd thing is the HD audio which I ran under the GPU although I guess I'll need to run the two fans under it as well. What is the large cable on top of your exhaust fans?


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genericuser1*
> 
> I looked at it last night and I think moving the fan hub to the left side will solve most of my cable issues. Luckily my USB 3 cable is in line with my 24 pin and SATA. The only odd thing is the HD audio which I ran under the GPU although I guess I'll need to run the two fans under it as well. What is the large cable on top of your exhaust fans?


that is a sleeved extension for my audio cable


----------



## testudoaubreii

Would anyone be as so kind as to recommend an CPU air cooler for the V1, please?

Thank you


----------



## Genericuser1

There are any number of units tat will work well just depends on what you want to cool and if you want to overclock it. Here are some I'd suggest prior to knowing your requirements.


be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
CRYORIG M9i
Noctua NH-D9L


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genericuser1*
> 
> There are any number of units tat will work well just depends on what you want to cool and if you want to overclock it. Here are some I'd suggest prior to knowing your requirements.
> 
> 
> be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
> CRYORIG M9i
> Noctua NH-D9L


Thank you


----------



## nolive721

can see in my sig

i have the Thermaltake NIC31 and it worked very well as long as I was using the V1 case


----------



## drtuk

hi guys, pretty cool builds! gratz

i have one with zotac gtx1080ti and i7 7700k (stock and will down vcore) .. want put air cooler, but its hard for me to find decent models (like noctua) that fit case, freeze i7 and work good with 200mm intake airflow.
which air cooler model of the corsair, coolermaster, arctic or zalman that can you tell me as temp killer and quieter as possible? regards


----------



## Genericuser1

The largest air cooler is probably the Noctua NH-D9L at least without case modifications.


----------



## MagicChicken

I've seen some builds fit a Cryorig H7 in the case. I myself have a Thermalright True Spirit 120 in my build (which has similar dimensions to the Cryorig H7) and it fits just fine. No modifications to the case.


----------



## stephenperry18

hello sir, I just purchased Thermaltake Core V1 and I'm loving this case!

can Anyone recommend gtx 1070 or gtx 1070 TI on this case? execpt MINI.

can Gigabyte GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8GB fit in this case?

or Palit GTX 1070 Dual?


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenperry18*
> 
> hello sir, I just purchased Thermaltake Core V1 and I'm loving this case!
> 
> can Anyone recommend gtx 1070 or gtx 1070 TI on this case? execpt MINI.
> 
> can Gigabyte GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8GB fit in this case?
> 
> or Palit GTX 1070 Dual?


Personally I would get a blower style card, the way the case is laid out, It works great for pulling in cool air from the side and exhausting hot air out the back. Only downside is noise. I have a gtx 1080 FE in mine it measures 266.7 mm and just fits.


----------



## stephenperry18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Personally I would get a blower style card, the way the case is laid out, It works great for pulling in cool air from the side and exhausting hot air out the back. Only downside is noise. I have a gtx 1080 FE in mine it measures 266.7 mm and just fits.


I see, so a galax gtx 1070 katana is good?

but does a palit gtx 1070 dual will fit in it? or maybe asus 1070 dual? i back read and found out that galaxy 1070 g1 gaming fit? is that right?


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenperry18*
> 
> I see, so a galax gtx 1070 katana is good?
> 
> but does a palit gtx 1070 dual will fit in it? or maybe asus 1070 dual? i back read and found out that galaxy 1070 g1 gaming fit? is that right?


I'm personally not sure about the galax gtx 1070 katana, I dont think a card like that would be necessary. Its very thin, so I assume cooling is sub par. As for the Palit gtx 1070 dual if the dimensions listed on the website are correct 252mm x 112mm, It would fit. The problem you may run into is the 8 pin power plug can be obscured by the frame of the case.


----------



## stephenperry18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> I'm personally not sure about the galax gtx 1070 katana, I dont think a card like that would be necessary. Its very thin, so I assume cooling is sub par. As for the Palit gtx 1070 dual if the dimensions listed on the website are correct 252mm x 112mm, It would fit. The problem you may run into is the 8 pin power plug can be obscured by the frame of the case.


ok thank you so much sir


----------



## alcarr

Hi guys does anyone know where I could get a replacement part for the almost square mesh box that covers the PCI slots on the core v1? I have lost mine.

Cheers

Al


----------



## jnthnbgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Would anyone be as so kind as to recommend an CPU air cooler for the V1, please?
> 
> Thank you


While it may not be an air cooler I have a Corsair H90 140mm liquid cooler. It fits nicely on the front and leaves the inside of the case looking sleek and uncluttered. The other bonus is fantastic airflow through the case. See pictures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenperry18*
> 
> hello sir, I just purchased Thermaltake Core V1 and I'm loving this case!
> 
> can Anyone recommend gtx 1070 or gtx 1070 TI on this case? execpt MINI.
> 
> can Gigabyte GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8GB fit in this case?
> 
> or Palit GTX 1070 Dual?


I managed to fit a MSI GTX 1070 Sea Hawk. water cooled card in my case. See pictures.


----------



## stephenperry18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnthnbgg*
> 
> While it may not be an air cooler I have a Corsair H90 140mm liquid cooler. It fits nicely on the front and leaves the inside of the case looking sleek and uncluttered. The other bonus is fantastic airflow through the case. See pictures
> I managed to fit a MSI GTX 1070 Sea Hawk. water cooled card in my case. See pictures.


oh that is near! cool!

do you think its good to buy this sir?

gigabyte gtx 1070 ti for $517.62

or

zotac gtx 1070ti mini for $497.72

or

palit gtx 1070 dual for $437.99


----------



## jnthnbgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenperry18*
> 
> oh that is near! cool!
> 
> do you think its good to buy this sir?
> 
> gigabyte gtx 1070 ti for $517.62
> 
> or
> 
> zotac gtx 1070ti mini for $497.72
> 
> or
> 
> palit gtx 1070 dual for $437.99


I would start by asking what is your build? Are you displaying in 1080, 1440, or 4k resolution. For solid 1080 and 1440 resolution I recommend going with the Zotac 1070 ti mini or another 1070 ti (currently $449 on newegg - link below). Look around and see if any have a game that is being offered with it that you want. That can make up the difference in paying $30-40 more for a GPU when you get a $50-60 game with it.
If you are looking to do some 4k gaming then since you are considering $500 for a 1070 ti take that money and go to ebay and get a 1080. I have never bought a new GPU because I know with ebay and buying with paypal, either credit card or paypal credit, I am protected. For $50 more than the Zotac 1070 ti you get far more performance.I do not recommend a 1070 for 4k because in some games it will struggle with 4k 60fps gaming. If you go with ebay (i highly recommend) just make sure it is not international sales, the seller has a good and lengthy reputation on ebay, and always pay through paypal. I am yet to get a bad product or scammed and I have purchased every GPU through this method. ALSO be patient and don't jump just cause you see a deal, read the descriptions and shipping info clearly. There is nothing worse than coming down off a ebay high thinking you got a deal when in fact you bought the wrong thing lol. Experience talking there.
Hope that helps and as far as the length of the GPU you can fit in the V1 case I would say about 290-295mm long. Mine is 270 and I still have a little more than an inch (25mm) of clearance.

Zotac 1070 ti mini link: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500431

Ebay 1080 search link: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=gtx%201080&_dcat=27386&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## De1taE1even

Hey everyone, big thanks to all the ideas and pictures regarding this case. It has really helped me with my build, especially @JBTown and his 92mm fan mod back on post 1652. I haven't started the fan mod yet but I'll probably get that going this weekend.

I actually started with the Suppressor F1 but didn't like how much it was choking intake. Microcenter had the Core V1 on sale for $40, so I bought it since the two cases are practically identical, and now I have two windows to show the rig off. Here's my product list:

Case: Core V1 + parts from Suppressor F1
Mobo: ASUS Rog Strix Z370-I Gaming
CPU: Core-i7 8770K
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x16GB
SSD: Samsung 960 Evo NVMe M.2 1TB
Graphics: ASUS Dual Series GTX-1070
PSU: EVGA Supernova 650G2
CPU Cooler: CoolerMaster MasterLiquid Pro 140
(This cooler replaced the TERRIBLE GeminiII M4, which was the only direct contact low profile cooler Microcenter had)

Quick back-story on the build, then pics. I had the suppressor f1 case and that POS GeminiII cpu cooler, with zero exhaust fans, because I didn't realize the case didn't come with any. Yes, I know, this is a nice recipe for horrible temperatures. Sure enough, once the build was complete, my idle temp sat at about 45*C (I actually expected worse). Stress tests serve their purpose, but I never use them. Instead, I use handbrake and perform one of my blu-ray encode jobs, which murders the cpu. I got about 3 seconds into an encode, and the cpu insta-spiked to 95*C, so of course I stopped it immediately.

I jumped on Amazon, did some research on the best single-fan AIO cooler I could find, and landed on the CoolerMaster MasterLiquid Pro 140. Mostly because it was on sale at the time. Then I went to Microcenter and bought the Core V1, because I figured its front was much better for air intake. I also removed the foam filter on the front panel. Combine that with 2x Arctic F8 80mm exhaust fans, and you have my current build. I now idle at about 32*C, and when I throw handbrake at it, it floats right around 65*C, which is really good. For comparison, in my old huge Fractal case with Noctua 140mm case/cpu cooling on a Xeon E3, the same encode would float at about 65*C as well.

Similar to @JBTown, those 80mm exhaust fans have to run full blast to even try to keep up, so it's loudish right now. I plan to start the 92mm fan mod soon, just to get loudness down. I've been encoding The Sopranos collection for over 24 hours now, and the cpu is still sitting right about 65*C, so I don't really think this mod is going to help with cooling too much, but at least it'll be quieter.

Oh, and one quick not about the front panel of the Suppressor F1 vs the Core V1. They mount identically, ALMOST. You have to bend off the four little plastic guide pins on the Core V1 front panel for it to mount to the Suppressor F1 frame (picture below). Totally not a big deal and it took about 10 seconds with needle-nose pliers, but it's worth noting.

Here is the original build with that crappy air cooler and the Suppressor F1 front.


Here's the build after swapping the front, and installing the AIO cooler and exhaust fans.





Here's a picture of the tabs I had to bend off to get the Core V1 front panel to mount on the Suppressor F1 frame.


----------



## De1taE1even

The 92mm fan mod is underway. I forgot that my drill is in storage so I'll have to borrow one to drill the mount holes.


----------



## nisc

Would it fit? Freezer 33


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> Would it fit? Freezer 33


The factory spec is 140mm max cooler height, so would bulge the plexi a little. When I measured my V1, it was 146mm from cpu socket to the plexiglass. That AC cooler is not exceptional enough to be worth modding the case. If it was the 149mm tall Scythe Fuma, then I'd be tempted to push the limits.


----------



## De1taE1even

Success! The 92mm fans are in, and the rig is solid. Now I just need to work up the motivation to transfer the rig. I'll report back with Temps.


----------



## MagicChicken

Wow, that looks clean. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## De1taE1even

Curiosity got the best of me so I moved the rig over to the modified case. One thing I didn't mention was I also bought a pair of Phanteks 140mm fans to replace the loud ones that came with the liquid cooler. A combination of those fans, and the new 92mm fans exhausting, and I have great results. First of all, SO MUCH QUIETER. I sit about 3 feet away from the box and it is darned near silent at idle. Once I throw handbrake at it, the fans spin up to 80% and I can still barely hear them. I'm running 3°C cooler at idle, and about 8°C cooler during a handbrake encode (from 69°C average to 60-62°C). My M.2 drive temp also went down about 5°C. I call this a massive success!


----------



## speighty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paolosnz*
> 
> wow, bought noctua nf-a20! another world


Hi there new on here and just got this case myself. Curious to know how the Noctua 200mm fan has affected temps? Cheers.


----------



## De1taE1even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speighty85*
> 
> Hi there new on here and just got this case myself. Curious to know how the Noctua 200mm fan has affected temps? Cheers.


I can't imagine it would affect temps much at all. The A20 doesn't move any more air than the A14, their 140mm fan. Might be quieter, but it isn't going to affect temps. I'd guess that the stock 200mm fan that thermaltake provides moves just as much air, albeit louder, of course.


----------



## DrDahl

Hello people and greetings from Finland. After a long wait I have finally ordered my new system today.

CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
Motherboard: Asus Strix B350-I Gaming
Ram: G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz CL14 2x8GB
GPU: MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB
PSU: Corsair RM750X
Storage1: Samsung Evo 960 m.2 250GB
Storage2: Samsung EVO 850 2.5" SSD 500GB

This will be a huge upgrade from my AMD 8120/ R9 270X pc im currently using.









I just hope I can fit the GPU without to much of a hazzle...

I will upload benchmarks and pictures as soon as I get it up and running.


----------



## De1taE1even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrDahl*
> 
> Hello people and greetings from Finland. After a long wait I have finally ordered my new system today.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
> Motherboard: Asus Strix B350-I Gaming
> Ram: G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz CL14 2x8GB
> GPU: MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB
> PSU: Corsair RM750X
> Storage1: Samsung Evo 960 m.2 250GB
> Storage2: Samsung EVO 850 2.5" SSD 500GB
> 
> This will be a huge upgrade from my AMD 8120/ R9 270X pc im currently using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can fit the GPU without to much of a hazzle...
> 
> I will upload benchmarks and pictures as soon as I get it up and running.


You'll be fine. The build linked below uses the RX480 version of your card with identical dimensions.
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/pLD2FT


----------



## nisc

Is it possible to do push (200mm) and pull (140mm) with Corsair H90?


----------



## De1taE1even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> Is it possible to do push (200mm) and pull (140mm) with Corsair H90?


Sure, but I wouldn't recommend it. Stick with 140mm fans for both push and pull so that all the pulled in air flows through the radiator. If you use a 200mm push fan, only a small portion of the air that the fan pushes will aid the radiator. Most of it will go around. Also, 200mm fans don't move as much air as you'd think. I much prefer 140mm fans, and there is much more selection.

EDIT: Also, if you're wanting to replace the stock fans on that H90, make sure you get high static pressure fans designed to flow through radiators/heatsinks. Regular case fans are often not a good choice.


----------



## nisc

The h90 has only one fan. So what about 140mm pushing and 200 pulling? Should I use the Water cooler fan as intake? I also have 2 80mm rear fan (gpu: evga 1080ti icx).


----------



## De1taE1even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> The h90 has only one fan. So what about 140mm pushing and 200 pulling? Should I use the Water cooler fan as intake? I also have 2 80mm rear fan (gpu: evga 1080ti icx).


Oh yeah I forgot. In that case, just use the 200mm fan as intake and the h90 fan as exhaust, like you were thinking originally. If your cpu temps aren't good enough with that config, I'd then replace the 200mm fan with a 140mm fan for intake.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdeck

Hey, I have recently made my build to mitx and decided to go with Tt Core V1!

What my concern is the on-load temperature for this particular makes me a little bit of unhappy.

Usually I play games like PUBG, and the CPU temp will go till 60. Is there any idea to get this reduced?

I am now using Ryzen 5 1500x with its stock cooler, added 2pcs of exhaust from CM standard 80mm. Intake remain stock 200mm.


----------



## MicroCat

60 isn't horrible under load, but the stock 200mm fan is more of a marketing bullet point than a decent intake fan. Much better option is a 140mm fan with better static pressure to pull air through the grill. A Noctua A15, Thermalright 147A, Be!Q Silent Wings 3 or Phanteks F140XP or NZXT FX140 V2 perform much better than the stock 200mm intake.

While the new Noctua 200mm is probably the best 200mm fan available, the case design does not suit a 200mm fan where half the intake airflow hits the back of the PSU and causes turbulence rather than clean front to back airflow.

Could also go with 2X 120mm intakes as seen in this build - The lower 120mm doesn't promote clean front to back airflow as well as a single 140mm intake.

See this build with a 140mm intake in a Suppressor (V1 with a solid grille).

Also the pancake design of the AMD stock cooler tends to suck in its own warmed air (and air warmed by the GPU) if there isn't a strong front to back airflow. Might also consider a better cooler.

What are the temps like with the top removed? And what type of cooler does your GPU use? And what GPU?

The front grille is fairly restrictive as well. When I modded my case, removed the plastic griil and filter. Used my own DIY low restriction filter from furnace filter batting. With the 140mm 147a installed, rear grilles snipped out, the CPU temps dropped by about 10 degrees compared to stock.

If you want more assistance with generating effective case airflow, could ask over in the air cooling forum


----------



## mcdeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> 60 isn't horrible under load, but the stock 200mm fan is more of a marketing bullet point than a decent intake fan. Much better option is a 140mm fan with better static pressure to pull air through the grill. A Noctua A15, Thermalright 147A, Be!Q Silent Wings 3 or Phanteks F140XP or NZXT FX140 V2 perform much better than the stock 200mm intake.
> 
> While the new Noctua 200mm is probably the best 200mm fan available, the case design does not suit a 200mm fan where half the intake airflow hits the back of the PSU and causes turbulence rather than clean front to back airflow.
> 
> Could also go with 2X 120mm intakes as seen in this build - The lower 120mm doesn't promote clean front to back airflow as well as a single 140mm intake.
> 
> See this build with a 140mm intake in a Suppressor (V1 with a solid grille).
> 
> Also the pancake design of the AMD stock cooler tends to suck in its own warmed air (and air warmed by the GPU) if there isn't a strong front to back airflow. Might also consider a better cooler.
> 
> What are the temps like with the top removed? And what type of cooler does your GPU use? And what GPU?
> 
> The front grille is fairly restrictive as well. When I modded my case, removed the plastic griil and filter. Used my own DIY low restriction filter from furnace filter batting. With the 140mm 147a installed, rear grilles snipped out, the CPU temps dropped by about 10 degrees compared to stock.
> 
> If you want more assistance with generating effective case airflow, could ask over in the air cooling forum


60 is good on load, but for me I'd prefer lower than 50.







As I achieved this on my older rig (not using V1).

Thank you for the suggestion. I will give a try on using 120/140mm for the intake. I was thinking the same about the 200mm stock, which not much air intake provided by it into the casing.

My GPU is Zotac 970 Dual Fan, which uses stock configuration of the fans.

edit: GPU always go 80c when I am on PUBG.


----------



## De1taE1even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcdeck*
> 
> 60 is good on load, but for me I'd prefer lower than 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I achieved this on my older rig (not using V1).
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion. I will give a try on using 120/140mm for the intake. I was thinking the same about the 200mm stock, which not much air intake provided by it into the casing.
> 
> My GPU is Zotac 970 Dual Fan, which uses stock configuration of the fans.
> 
> edit: GPU always go 80c when I am on PUBG.


I second everything microcat said. Single 140 intake fan is going to be much better for intake flow than any 200mm fan in this case. I have used many Noctua A14's and they're probably my favorite, but I didn't like their color scheme for this build so I used the also-suggested Phanteks F140XP, and it's fantastic. If you think you're getting plenty of intake but not enough exhaust, you can also mount a 120mm fan to exhaust out the side of the case through the grating. The honeycomb pattern of the panel matches up perfectly for mounting a 120mm fan. Or you can mod the back of the case to support 92mm like I did, but that's not for the faint of heart.









60 is good under cpu load, but games don't usually load the cpu much. I can't speak for PUBG, but I often play Horizon 3, Witcher 3, GTAV, and DragonAge, and my 8700K only hits about 45-50. But when I throw a benchmark tool, or handbrake at it, I can get it up to 70 if I overclock, 62 -65 stock. If you run a cpu intensive benchmark on your rig and it's still at only 60 then I say you're good, but it might jump up into the 80's.

As for your GPU, it's pulling in fresh air, so the case shouldn't have too much affect on your temps, at least id didn't on mine. My 1070 gets up to about 70, then floats there. 80 is pretty hot but I don't think it's unsafe.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Hi all,

I'm about to build my first PC and I'm set on using the Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition because it's small and white and my wife likes it.

After some research I'm planning on using the following components (advice is welcome):
MB ASUS STRIX Z370-I GAMING
Case Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition
CPU Intel Core i5-8600K
CPU Cooler Noctua NH-U9S (12.50cm)
Fan 140mm Phanteks PH-F140XP PWM (140mm, 1x)
Fan 80 mm 2x Arctic F8 PWM
HD Toshiba DT01ACA200 (2000GB, 3.5", Desktop)
PSU Corsair RM650x (650W)
RAM 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX
SDD 1 Samsung 960 EVO (500GB, M.2 2280)
SSD 2 Samsung 850 EVO Basic (500GB, 2.5")
GPU provisionally ASUS GTX 970 STRIX until I buy a new one

SSD 2 comes from an older rig, otherwise I would get just one SSD.

The GTX 970 comes from an older rig as well, I'm not sure it will fit, but I'd like to wait for the next gen NVIDIA GPUs to be released, otherwise I'd probably go for a GTX 1070ti.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Genericuser1

I need to modify one of the panels, likely the bottom so I can route a SATA data and power cable out of the case. While it's in my AV rack I'll want to have access to a Blu-ray drive I have. I probably should have gone with an HTPC case but I also wanted portable and inexpensive as well.

What would be the easiest way to do that? Dremel with cutting blade or Metal drill bit and snips? I plan on using this grommet although its a tad larger than I'd like: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9F943Y0390 the next size is just a circle which won't fit a SATA power connector through it. How would you all cut the rounded ends?


----------



## De1taE1even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genericuser1*
> 
> I need to modify one of the panels, likely the bottom so I can route a SATA data and power cable out of the case. While it's in my AV rack I'll want to have access to a Blu-ray drive I have. I probably should have gone with an HTPC case but I also wanted portable and inexpensive as well.
> 
> What would be the easiest way to do that? Dremel with cutting blade or Metal drill bit and snips? I plan on using this grommet although its a tad larger than I'd like: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9F943Y0390 the next size is just a circle which won't fit a SATA power connector through it. How would you all cut the rounded ends?


They aren't cheap, but I'd suggest using an external enclosure. Much simpler and you wouldn't have to cut the case. I have two of these, both containing blu ray drives:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MRUN0HQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If that isn't an option, I think you could fit that grommet to the left of the 80mm exhaust fans. The best way to cut that shape would be to use a drill with a 1" hole saw to cut the top/bottom of the oval shape, then use a dremmel to cut out the middle area. It'd be pretty easy that way. Whatever you do, be careful if you use snips. Snips love to bend the metal as they cut. I hate snips.

EDIT:
Another option to route that cable outside the machine is to cut a small "slit" in the case where two of the panels meet, that way you can just place the cable in the slit, and then install the panel. For example, you could take the top panel off, cut a slit in the back of the case large enough to place the cable into, then re-install the top panel. You'd hardly be able to see it.


----------



## Genericuser1

I'll probably just do hole saw cut through the bottom panel under the HD's, that will be cheapest and will be unseen.


----------



## brons101

Got my core v1 from a friend for my new build I'm working on. Currently got the motherboard ,psu, Water-cooling parts, and fans. Here is a picture of the custom acrylic panels I made. They are going to be attached by magnetic tape.

Will post more of the build when it's more complete.


----------



## maverickvii

Consider me intrigued, looking forward to the build!


----------



## Shyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brons101*
> 
> Got my core v1 from a friend for my new build I'm working on. Currently got the motherboard ,psu, Water-cooling parts, and fans. Here is a picture of the custom acrylic panels I made. They are going to be attached by magnetic tape.
> 
> Will post more of the build when it's more complete.


same like mine, I used round magnet to secure.








Still waiting for the water cooling kit


----------



## nolive721

@brons101

are you going to use a GPU at all? if so, water cooled like the CPU I guess because this Plexiglas won't let any fresh air feeding it,I am worried the temps you would get with classic GPU cooler fans.


----------



## brons101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shyn*
> 
> same like mine, I used round magnet to secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the water cooling kit


That looks fantastic , I just got the ll140 RGB Corsair fans , going to stuff mine in there somehow (well one on the rad and probably one on the right side panel.


----------



## brons101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> @brons101
> 
> are you going to use a GPU at all? if so, water cooled like the CPU I guess because this Plexiglas won't let any fresh air feeding it,I am worried the temps you would get with classic GPU cooler fans.


Yes more then likely going to get a 1070 ti if I can find one. Probably just the founders edition untill I get a water block for it.


----------



## Shyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brons101*
> 
> That looks fantastic , I just got the ll140 RGB Corsair fans , going to stuff mine in there somehow (well one on the rad and probably one on the right side panel.


140mm fan too big for this case... so how's your modification?

This case look big but everything quite limited space






Tubing done, still waiting for some part for wiring...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brons101*
> 
> Yes more then likely going to get a 1070 ti if I can find one. Probably just the founders edition untill I get a water block for it.


Seem like you plan one 140mm fan on the rad, I don't think single 140mm rad enough for CPU + GPU, right?


----------



## brons101

That looks awesome great work.

I'm putting one 140mm fan on the front of the radiator, and one is on the right side panel (a couple holes have to be drilled) my tubing is going to be quite different then you'res, I'm not doing the angled fittings and will be attempting sharp bends. I also went for the newish RGB fittings from thermaltake (cables are a nightmare but definitely possible to manage) here is some pictures of the build so far





I just ordered a longer reservoir and cable sleeving (gonna try and sleeve a semi modular PSU) hopefully the build will be completed near the middle of February. GPUs are still scarce and prices through the roof. Hopefully gonna get a deal on a ryzen 1700x soon.


----------



## brons101

@Shyn also I think since the 1070ti isn't a super hot running card and neither is a 1700x cpu , I think the 140mm rad will do just fine, I made sure I ordered the near double thickness radiator from ek I think it's 45mm thick or so. If it runs hot I will more then likely move everything to a core p1 case and get a bigger radiator, which I actually plan on doing after a while. I just really wanted to see what is possible to do in the v1 , especially in terms of custom loops.


----------



## Shyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brons101*
> 
> @Shyn also I think since the 1070ti isn't a super hot running card and neither is a 1700x cpu , I think the 140mm rad will do just fine, I made sure I ordered the near double thickness radiator from ek I think it's 45mm thick or so. If it runs hot I will more then likely move everything to a core p1 case and get a bigger radiator, which I actually plan on doing after a while. I just really wanted to see what is possible to do in the v1 , especially in terms of custom loops.


140mm should be not enough for both full load, are u using soft tubing?
Maybe u can try sfx full modular psu, u can safe quite a lot of space to do the cable management.

Actually this is my first time build water cooling, I'm still learning.


----------



## brons101

Might upgrade to a fully modular PSU on the future but for now I'm just gonna try sleeving by hand , since my radiator is thicker then a standard 140 radiator I do believe it is enough for both cpu and gpu even with slight over clock on both. I'm going to use hard tubing.


----------



## Shyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brons101*
> 
> Might upgrade to a fully modular PSU on the future but for now I'm just gonna try sleeving by hand , since my radiator is thicker then a standard 140 radiator I do believe it is enough for both cpu and gpu even with slight over clock on both. I'm going to use hard tubing.


I see, looking forward to the temperature result.
Planning to add RX 570 in the future


----------



## Shyn

Leaking test.


----------



## Shyn

Finally done?










RealTemp test:
Intel stock fan


Water cooler(fan and pump still maintain low speed)


----------



## brons101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shyn*
> 
> Finally done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealTemp test:
> Intel stock fan
> 
> 
> Water cooler(fan and pump still maintain low speed)


That looks amazing, how does the RGB fan show through the front of the case? I'm planning on cutting a circle the size of the 140mm fan and putting either acrylic or some kind of clear mesh in the front plannel so my fan is visible.


----------



## Shyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brons101*
> 
> That looks amazing, how does the RGB fan show through the front of the case? I'm planning on cutting a circle the size of the 140mm fan and putting either acrylic or some kind of clear mesh in the front plannel so my fan is visible.


The rgb fan is inside the case


----------



## DrDahl

DrDahl said:


> Hello people and greetings from Finland. After a long wait I have finally ordered my new system today.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
> Motherboard: Asus Strix B350-I Gaming
> Ram: G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz CL14 2x8GB
> GPU: MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB
> PSU: Corsair RM750X
> Storage1: Samsung Evo 960 m.2 250GB
> Storage2: Samsung EVO 850 2.5" SSD 500GB
> 
> This will be a huge upgrade from my AMD 8120/ R9 270X pc im currently using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can fit the GPU without to much of a hazzle...
> 
> I will upload benchmarks and pictures as soon as I get it up and running.



Hello all!

Just picked up my first shipment today.

The case itself
Noctua NF-P14S redux-1200 pwm for intake
2 x Noctua NF-b9 redux-1600 pwm for exhaust
2x8bg G.Skill Flare X 36200mhz CL14

Tomorrow im picking up motherboard, psu and m.2

Dont mind the bad picture quality. My lens is cracked


----------



## DrDahl

DrDahl said:


> Hello people and greetings from Finland. After a long wait I have finally ordered my new system today.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
> Motherboard: Asus Strix B350-I Gaming
> Ram: G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz CL14 2x8GB
> GPU: MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB
> PSU: Corsair RM750X
> Storage1: Samsung Evo 960 m.2 250GB
> Storage2: Samsung EVO 850 2.5" SSD 500GB
> 
> This will be a huge upgrade from my AMD 8120/ R9 270X pc im currently using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can fit the GPU without to much of a hazzle...
> 
> I will upload benchmarks and pictures as soon as I get it up and running.



Hello all!

Just picked up my first shipment today.

The case itself
Noctua NF-P14S redux-1200 pwm for intake
2 x Noctua NF-b9 redux-1600 pwm for exhaust
2x8bg G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz CL14

Tomorrow im picking up motherboard, psu and m.2

Dont mind the bad picture quality. My lens is cracked


----------



## JBTown

De1taE1even said:


> Hey everyone, big thanks to all the ideas and pictures regarding this case. It has really helped me with my build, especially @JBTown and his 92mm fan mod back on post 1652. I haven't started the fan mod yet but I'll probably get that going this weekend.


I'M INTERNET FAMOUS!

Really digging the grid-on-the-outside approach. I can't recall why I didn't go that route, but I don't regret my way either.

Those 92mm fans are so much quieter than the 80's, aren't they?


----------



## brons101

*Almost done*

After a small break from building I got back to it and Finnished the case mods. Which included drilling holes to mount pump/res combo and side 140 LL rgb fan, aswell as Finnishing up the magnetic side panels. I think the build is looking great. I also Finnished the cable sleeving and main system wiring. 

Still waiting on GPU prices to drop. Just made my order for RGB gskill trident, ryzen 1700x, and WD 512gb black nvme 2280. 

Hope doing the tubing this weekend!


For some reason I can't upload photos from my phone so here is a shared Google photo link-

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HaKwJRoUl83tuEdo1


----------



## csamain

Hello

I will soon buy this core v1 to mount a new config.
i7 8700k (or not k in this case?) - 16gb ddr4 3200 - gtx 1060. 
Could you advise me the best cpu cooler for this core v1 / CPU without making any cut on the case? I'm really lost by everything I read about this ...

Thank you


----------



## RazoR84

Hello all,

Let me show you the Tempered Glass Project:


----------



## maverickvii

RazoR84 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Let me show you the Tempered Glass Project:


Very nice, is that a Core V21?


----------



## RazoR84

Yes, oh sorry now i see this is wrong topic....


----------



## maverickvii

RazoR84 said:


> Yes, oh sorry now i see this is wrong topic....


No, no worries, it looks sweet. Does it breath ok with the glass over the video card?


----------



## RazoR84

Yes, like the original side panel with plexi. I have 2 of Akasa Viper R in the front and its enought. The card is around 55-60 degrees while gaming at 65% vent rpm.


----------



## B-rock

Hello,

Putting together a build for my friend. Want to get some final checks with the community on anything I should add/change. (No Case Modding)

He will not be overclocking at all, so I think it's going to be okay to go w/ the Intel stock cooler w/ Coffee Lake given that I got some decent fans for it.

Were carrying over his Asus Strix 970 and his 1TB HDD

Attachment for those that can't view PC Part Picker

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/cfTV6s

Thanks


----------



## artfurt

*Right panel in white color wanted*

Hi folks,


Anyone who has a right grilled panel in white color to sell and ship to brazil? Here is very difficult do find spare parts for this case. We could deal by ebay.
Thanks!


----------



## verytiny

pc case modding (third world edition)


----------



## mauromontoya57

Hi everyone.

I already have Core V1 setup with a EVGA 1060 mini. I'm planning to upgrade, Do you know if a EVGA 1080 FTW2 will fit in the case?

Thank you


----------



## Arnavut

hello guys. does palit gtx 1080 gamerock premium edition fits in the case? it is bigger than 2 slot gpu’s I suppose.


----------



## avifish7

Just finished my build :thumb:
CPU: i5-8400 
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 ICX
RAM: 2x8GB Ballistix Sport DDR4
SSD: 256GB M.2 SSD + 120GB SATA SSD
PSU: EVGA 600W 80+ white
Case: obviously the white thermaltake core v1


----------



## maverickvii

avifish7 said:


> Just finished my build /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> CPU: i5-8400
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 ICX
> RAM: 2x8GB Ballistix Sport DDR4
> SSD: 256GB M.2 SSD + 120GB SATA SSD
> PSU: EVGA 600W 80+ white
> Case: obviously the white thermaltake core v1


Congrats, looks great


----------



## brons101

Finally done after a long wait for a gpu.



Well here it is -

2700x oc to 4.2ghz

GTX 1070ti plus 500mhz on memory, plus 190 on core

X470 rog board 

600w psu

Gskill RGB 16gb oc to 3400mhz

Evo 960 500gb nvme 

Win 10 pro


It's been an awesome time building and modding in this case. It's amazing what you can do to improve a already good designed case and modernize it. 


Here is a link to a Google photos album that contains all of the build photos and my setup. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/bqxMYJFKmsLFjBQE7


----------



## iaminheaven

how is the cable management on my case? anyway to improve?


----------



## dhe

Just finished my build as well!

White Core V1

GIGABYTE GA-AB350N-Gaming WiFi
EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 SC
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Thermaltake Smart DPS G 750W Digital 80+ Gold Semi-Modular ATX
Samsung 860 Evo 500GB 2.5
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) C15

2x Noctua SSO Bearing Fan Retail Cooling NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM
Corsair H60


Got an H60 because the stock Wraith Spire cooler did not fit on the AB350N, no matter how hard I tried. Even if I took the springs off the screws, they wouldn't reach the motherboard. Leaving the black blocks on the motherboard wouldn't work either - the round shape of the heatsink made it not fit on the blocks. Probably a different mount needed - not included.

Performance is great though:
- http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/10606143
- Idle Temps 31C CPU, 32C GPU
- Load Temps vary but are in the low 50s for high CPU activity and low 50s for gaming
- Additional 2-3 degrees cooler on average if I leave the sides and top off

Issues / TO DO:
- H60 cooler has a bit of coil whine sound to it. Going to swap it out for a new H60 and see if that's just normal.
- Wifi is getting only 100 Mbps when my phone gets 300+ in the same location. Will end up hardwiring out, but I'd like to figure out the wifi issue nonetheless.
- Cable management is currently nonexistent - need to fix but not excited at all.
- I wish I could pop the TT logo off the front of the case, but I don't think it would look good.
- I'm also considering swapping the 750W PSU for a 550W one, as it's underutilized.
- Need to test temps with the clear wall on different sides. Having the mesh walls on the top and left make sense to me because 1) hot air rises and 2) the GPU fans are on the left, but the right side has nothing to see.


----------



## D10ng

Hi folks,

Just finally starting my V1 build today. Main specs are;
Asus B350i
Ryzen 1200 with RGB wraith spire (instead of the stealth)
Team dark pro (8 pack edn) 3200mhz 16gb
MSI armor RX570 oc
Seasonic m12ii 520w fully modular psu
Evo 960 & WD black m.2 nvme 250/256gb. +1tb WD blue HDD

The gratuitous build roll call photo;









A slow day though working through the plan, but so far I've removed the stock 200mm fan and installed a bright yellow Akasa 140mm fan on rubber mounts.
The I/O plate has gone in nicely and it's a nice black colour matching the case nicely. I also used the cases screws to fit the PSU rather than seasonic screws for the same colour reason. 









More to come.
Regards
Dave


----------



## holyunholy

Greetings from Russia! I really like this case and green color LED. The case is very beautiful, however noisy with air cooling. Thanks for this topic, I got a lot of useful experience here.

This is first pc build in my life:

_ASUS H97I-PLUS
Intel Core i7-4790 
Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600Mhz 2х8Gb
SSD M2 A-Data XPG SX8000 128Gb
HDD Toshiba DT01ACA100 1Tb & Toshiba DT01ACA300 3Tb
Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
FSP Group ATX-550PNR 550W
CoolerMaster Universal Single Color LED Strip
DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX S40
Noctua NF-A20 PWM
Arctic Cooling F8 PWM PST х2
_


----------



## dhe

holyunholy said:


> Greetings from Russia! I really like this case and green color LED. The case is very beautiful, however noisy with air cooling. Thanks for this topic, I got a lot of useful experience here.
> 
> This is first pc build in my life:
> 
> _ASUS H97I-PLUS
> Intel Core i7-4790
> Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600Mhz 2х8Gb
> SSD M2 A-Data XPG SX8000 128Gb
> HDD Toshiba DT01ACA100 1Tb & Toshiba DT01ACA300 3Tb
> Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
> FSP Group ATX-550PNR 550W
> CoolerMaster Universal Single Color LED Strip
> DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX S40
> Noctua NF-A20 PWM
> Arctic Cooling F8 PWM PST х2
> _


What's the front cover of your case? Looks different from the standard Core V1.


----------



## holyunholy

It's Thermaltake Suppressor F1


----------



## holyunholy

dhe said:


> What's the front cover of your case? Looks different from the standard Core V1.


It's Thermaltake Suppressor F1


----------



## Tpbvirus

Hey guys, 

Just finished up my Core v1 Build. Did some fun cardboard crafting to accommodate having the NH-D14 as my cpu cooler of choice by making a make-shift duct to fit over the top.

Specs:
- Motherboard: Asrock Z270M-ITX/AC
- PSU: EVGA 750GQ, 80+ Gold, 750W Power Supply
- CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k @ 4.6Ghz
- GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080 Founder's Edition
- RAM: Corsair LPX 32GB (2x16) DDR4 Memory @ 3000Mhz 
- SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
- CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 with NF-P12 ippc 3000pwm and NF-A14 ippc 3000 pwm fans
- Exhaust Fans: 2x Arctic F8 Silent
- Intake Fans: 2x Noctua NF-S12B
- Fan Controller: Phanteks PWM Fan/Hub Controller


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys , 

Just wondering if an EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti SC GAMING ACX 3.0 Black Edition will fit in the case ? It's 270mm long and the case supposedly only takes up to 255mm long gpu's...

Thanks !


----------



## dante0001

double


----------



## dante0001

bump anyone ?


----------



## nolive721

Back in the days,I managed to squeeze a RED DEVIL RX480 which was above 300mm long.just had too dremel a bit the front panel of the case to pass the PCIe cable but it was an easy job.So you should be well fine.

plenty of pics on this thread showing similar achievement with long cards as well. if you are still unsure,do a bit of search although I understand its a pain to find what we want since the forum overhaul few months ago lol)

good luck!


----------



## nolive721

I have an EVGA 1080FTW hybrid lying around and was wondering if it would fit with the Rad at the back considering I have an air cooler (tower type)

sorry if that been addressed already but with the new forum, searching for pics in the thread is a a real pain

thanks

olivier


----------



## ertugkaya

Hi Guys,

Any of you have experienced mounting a Sapphire 580 Nitro+ to this case? Searched the tread but cannot find any results. I am not sure if it will fit or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom James

*2x 120mm radiators*

Hi guys,

I'm going to start my Core V1 build on Monday. I'm looking to put in 2 120mm radiators in here (h55s by Corsair), one AIO for my i7 6700k and one for my ASUS GTX 1080 Turbo (Using the NZXT Kraken G12, the stock cooler is trash).
Does anyone have an idea if two radiators will fit in the front? I've seen a few people manage 2 120mm fans there, but I've only ever seen one person manage a 240mm radiator. My next choice would be to mount one on the side that the drives sit, as the holes in the perforated side panel line up perfectly with the screw holes for a 120mm fan. 

I'll try and post some pictures of my completed build if I manage to fit the rads.

Cheers!


----------



## mic3107

nolive721 said:


> I have an EVGA 1080FTW hybrid lying around and was wondering if it would fit with the Rad at the back considering I have an air cooler (tower type)


It's very tight, but it fits. I used 14mm fans for push-pull, so I used 120 to 140 adapters on both sides of the radiator.


----------



## nolive721

OMG that is a busy shoe box here indeed!

its not super easy to see from the pics so how did you actually fix the Rad and push fans? to the frame on the front panel supporting the 200mm fan?
I dont want to be a pain but can you share some more close pics in that Fan/Rad fixing area?

thanks so much!


----------



## mic3107

I tried to make a better picture. The radiator is screwed on the adapter with short rad-screws. The adapter is directly screwed into the push-fan through the front panel (orig. fan-screws). The pull-fan is screwed trough the second adapter into the rad (120mm mounting-holes in the prolimatech vortex 14).
A standard 140 fan will not fit and also the vortex is very tight because of the pipes coming out of the rad. So I could only use two screws for the pull-fan. With more screws, the fan is getting warped and the rotor starts to grind on the fan-frame. I also remember, that I had to bend a little part of the plate where the Board is mounted (sorry for bad English) to keep the pipes alive.
Without adapters and with 120 mm fans, you will not have any problems, I think.

btw: I can highly recommend to reduce the pump. I used the Zalman FanMate and turned it down to minimum. Makes it much more silent and cooling performance is barely affected.


----------



## dante0001

Hey guys, me again

I ordered a vega 56 pulse but i just noticed that it's ultra thick (50mm!) so i was wondering if it was going to fit ok or not ? :/ 
Couldn't find any info on max thickness for the case.
If it doesn't fit, is there another case (mini-itx still) that would allow more space for the gpu ?

Thanks


----------



## nisc

Does anyone use the 200mm fan to push and 140mm to pull? What would be the optimal 140mm fan rpm?


----------



## mcdeck

Hi guys, just to update you guys on my build. Last time I asked on the forum about the idle and on load temp was 70.

Now it is better with 2x noctua A8 fans at the exhaust panel. It will hit 50+.

I will get the 14mm for the intake as well later!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBH2016

mcdeck said:


> Hi guys, just to update you guys on my build. Last time I asked on the forum about the idle and on load temp was 70.
> 
> Now it is better with 2x noctua A8 fans at the exhaust panel. It will hit 50+.
> 
> I will get the 14mm for the intake as well later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk



Take a look at the 200mm fan for the front intake too, I swapped out my 140mm fan for the 200mm, it throws air over a wider area and is silent up to about 70% speed.


----------



## mcdeck

NBH2016 said:


> Take a look at the 200mm fan for the front intake too, I swapped out my 140mm fan for the 200mm, it throws air over a wider area and is silent up to about 70% speed.


Damn, looks great. I will definitely get one soon for the front panel. I am not satisfy with my cable since my motherboard port position are not standard layout (GA-AB350N).

The rat nest in front of the PSU is really eye-hurting.


----------



## Ifreestar

Hi guy, I have been follow this page for a while and this is my first build, but the temp is not what I expected, I need some advise from you.
CPU: Ryzen 2600x no OC
Ram: 16G Gskill 3200 MHz
Card: evga 1070Ti 
PSU: 650w sonic gold plus
-------------------------------------------
Water cooler loop part
CPU + GPU block: Barrow
Radiator: Hardwarelab Black ice 140 GTX
PUMP: alphacool VPP775
Fan: Corsair ML140 push and pull
-----------------------------------------------
My target for this build is get competely quiet while the system still handle max setting to play game at 1440, but the temp and noise make me so confuse, I dont know what I did wrong

At start - bios check
CPU : 41c 
GPU : 32c

At Idle - software check Aidda 64 
CPU : 29 to 35c ( sometime jump to 45, I dont under stand)
GPU : 32c
Fan ~ 1200 rpm ( it making some noise)
If I slow down the fan speed to 800 rpm, it will quiet but cpu temp jump to 50c

At Full load - aidda 64 stress tool
Cpu load along: 60 to 70c, GPU jump to 40
CPU + GPU load: cpu 65 to 70c, gpu ~ 55c
FAN ~ 1500 rmp sometime jump to 1800, very noisy


At gamming - Msi after burner check
CPU : 55 to 70c
GPU : 65 to 70c
Fan ~ 1500 rpm

So, I dont know if the radiator is strong enough for this loop because I notice air come out really hot. If i add one 120mm radiator, will it help anything.
About the Fan, i read a lot of review and most people say Corsair ML 140 is the best in term of air flow, pressure and noise. When it run at 1200 rpm, the noise about 37 decibel (check by the phone app). Im consider switch to noctua AF14, so I need some idea from you.


----------



## mic3107

Hello everyone,

I just want to show you my latest mods on my Core V1.

I was not satisfied with the noise of my waterpump, so I started to build something with similar or better cooling-performance only by air-cooling. I cutted out nearly everything in the front and the back and moved the motherboard-mounting-plate to the side as far as possible (about 4 cm). I mounted two vertical sheets in the front and refixed the GPU-mounting-bracket in the back with rivets. 
So now I can mount two 120 mm fans in the front, graphics cards up to 4 slots and (in the future) a mATX-motherboard. Instead of the sidepanel I mounted a pane (was made for my requirements by an online shop) by 12 neodym-magnets. Had to make some small cuts on the on-off-PCB and also on the front fans (to fit the front panel).

Hardware:
- changed from GTX 1080 hybrid to ASUS Vega 56 Strix (because of freesync) and added morpheus cooler
- changed CPU cooler from Macho 120 SBM to Scythe Fuma (only 149 mm hight and quite big cooling improvement to the macho)
- i5 4670k @ 4,4 GHz (delidded) stayed
- phanteks digital RGB Kit (nonsense but looks so damn good)
- 5x Scythe Kaze Flex 120 PWM (for GPU- and CPU-cooler), 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 (came with the Fuma) went to the front and only start on load
- 4-pin PWM to 4-pin VGA Adapter + 2x Noctua low noise adapter (because the strix made the 120s run at 900 rpm)

Results:
- GPU: idle: 300 rpm; load: 700 rpm @ max. 60 °C
- CPU: idle: 300 rpm; load: 300 rpm @ max. 60 °C (sim-games), max. 75 °C (prime95-small FFTs)
- front-fans: idle: zero; load: 450-500 rpm
- everything is noiseless with a distance > 30 cm

So now I'm happy with it and look forwards to next year, to fit an really heavy mATX-based Setup (something like Ryzen 3xxx with 2080TI).

edit: The front panel will get a new grid with more airflow than the orig.


----------



## nisc

Does 180mm rad fit without cutting the case?


----------



## Baron Munchause

*My R5 2600 new itx build.*

Here is My new build (just a few shots). Still a work in progress and nothing fancy so no RGB etc etc and cable cleanup will be after GPU is bought/put in. Still missing my 2080 (Radeon VII) and new monitor to get it up and running but so far test wise the only light I got was the missing VGA (GPU) so plus plus so far.

I really do enjoy the TT V1 case. My roommate and her son was surprised when I said I fit all the stuff in the boxes in that small case plus more to come to put in LOL.


----------



## Wolfe1

Man I love this case but having to take the whole thing apart just to get to my m.2 slot (back side of the mobo and half covered by the case) was a lot more work than I wanted....New 970 evo plus is blazing fast though!


----------



## Baron Munchause

I hope there is no issues with my m.2 cause I agree it will be a pain to take everything out to get to the m.2 slot in the back of the motherboard (crossing fingers). 

I was worried that the PSU would not give me space for the cables underneath but WOW the SeaSonic I bought left me with so much room that I can actually get my hands in there to un/attach cables to the PSU and mucho space to hide cables. So far this is the best case ever of all my builds i have done in the past.


----------



## Baron Munchause

Well the New system is up and running in side the small little TT V1 case..

AND the Radeon VII fits (had to do a little dremel work so the card could sit).


----------



## mcdeck

NBH2016 said:


> Take a look at the 200mm fan for the front intake too, I swapped out my 140mm fan for the 200mm, it throws air over a wider area and is silent up to about 70% speed.


Hey just wondering your idle cpu temp for this setup. I saw that your outlet is also using 2pcs of Noctua A8, right? May I know your full spec of this.

Mine is Ryzen 5 1500x, using the stock cooler and didn't OC just yet but my idle temperature of CPU is crazy jumping like a hacksaw tooth pattern.


----------



## mcdeck

BTW, I did some cabling again and got my hard drive removed. I am so far happy to see this. Apart of that, I swap the top acrylic panel to the left and let the top with mesh since Ryzen stock cooler will blows air out. The only issue now is my idle temp will jumps from 45 to 60 all the time and really bothers me much. Now I am waiting for Noctua NH-L12S to arrived and hopefully everything will be better.


----------



## lucas.leekim

(deleted)


----------



## NBH2016

mcdeck said:


> Hey just wondering your idle cpu temp for this setup. I saw that your outlet is also using 2pcs of Noctua A8, right? May I know your full spec of this.
> 
> Mine is Ryzen 5 1500x, using the stock cooler and didn't OC just yet but my idle temperature of CPU is crazy jumping like a hacksaw tooth pattern.


My CPU is an i5 6600k overclocked to 4.2ghz. Idle temp is around 24C, full load it goes up to 70C but I don't push it hard very often.


----------



## ForestRain

Can you please take some photo how did you placed CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 ? i can't believe it? officially he has height 160!


----------



## ForestRain

Hi guys! First time here;-)
i'm trying to build up my first mITX on Core v1.
now i have 
1. AMD Ryzen 7 2700X AM4
2. ASUS ROG STRIX X470-I GAMING
end Thermaltake Core V1 white

i have a few questions
I plan to buy:

- GPU: ASUS PCI-E DUAL-GTX1070-8Gb 256bit GDDR5 1607/8008
- RAM: Samsung 32GB (2x16) DDR4 Memory @ 2400Mhz (M378A2K43BB1-CRC for 
overclocking) 
- SSD: M.2 KINGSTON A1000 SA1000M8/240G 240Gb, M.2 2280
- SEASONIC ATX 650W FOCUS Plus SSR-650FX or
SEASONIC Focus Plus SSR-750FX - which optimal for my configuration?
- CPU Cooler:??? I dont know yet? Can you give me an advise please which better for AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 
air or water? i thinking about Noctua NH-U9S maybe?

what do you say?


----------



## lucas.leekim

(deleted)


----------



## ForestRain

*Does anyone know what the name of this model CPU Cooler?*

Does anyone know what the name of this model CPU Cooler at this pic?


----------



## EugenB

MACHO 120 SBM?
http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/54/macho-120-sbm?c=9#prettyPhoto


----------



## ForestRain

EugenB said:


> MACHO 120 SBM?
> http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/54/macho-120-sbm?c=9#prettyPhoto


Yes! you are right, thank you!

That CPU cooler (MACHO 120 SBM) has height 150 mm

But Thermaltake Core V1 can fit only 145mm MAX

how could be that possible?

the top cover will be closed tight?


----------



## nisc

ForestRain said:


> EugenB said:
> 
> 
> 
> MACHO 120 SBM?
> http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/54/macho-120-sbm?c=9#prettyPhoto
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! you are right, thank you!
> 
> That CPU cooler (MACHO 120 SBM) has height 150 mm
> 
> But Thermaltake Core V1 can fit only 145mm MAX
> 
> how could be that possible?
> 
> the top cover will be closed tight?
Click to expand...

I was able to fit a 149mm cooler inside core v1 without modding. I would not try anything above 150mm.

Does anyone know the max unofficial gpu lenght? 290, 295mm?


----------



## ForestRain

*Сan somebody help me with chioce 1070ti for Thermaltake Core V1?*



nisc said:


> I was able to fit a 149mm cooler inside core v1 without modding. I would not try anything above 150mm.
> 
> Does anyone know the max unofficial gpu lenght? 290, 295mm?


I measured with a ruler max lenght 295mm 

But! usually long cards occupy 2.5 - 3 slots

Сan somebody help me with chioce 1070ti for Thermaltake Core V1?


----------



## steiner666

ForestRain said:


> I measured with a ruler max lenght 295mm
> 
> But! usually long cards occupy 2.5 - 3 slots
> 
> Сan somebody help me with chioce 1070ti for Thermaltake Core V1?


I went with an MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z card in mine. There was enough room for length but the card is sort of too thick. I say "sort of" because the thickness prevented me from putting the side panel on over it at first. I couldnt even momentarily push on the fan side of my GPU lean it out of the way long enough to slide the panel into place, because the other side of the card is right up against my motherboard (Asus B360I) IO vrm/heatsink sheild thing.

What I ended up doing is removing the card, putting the side panel on and then putting the card back in (hard to do). I got it to fit, but noticed that the fans were so close to the side panel mesh holes that I feared it might rub and cause friction/noise. I took things apart one more time and very slightly bent the metal of the side panel (around the perimeter of the holes) to give it more clearance, put it back on and put the card back in, and now theres maybe 1cm of clearance and it looks like it was made for it to be right there sucking in its own cool air!


My question for other owners: What 200mm fans are better than the stock intake? I'm not overly concerned with noise level (as I game with headphones), but I'd like something a little higher CFM than this stock one. I've used a lot of Noctuas in the past, and in the exhaust mounts for this case, so I was thinking about getting their 200mm, but it almost seems like it prioritizes being quiet over moving as much air as possible, so I'm worried it will just be a noise improvement and the same airflow.


----------



## ForestRain

steiner666 said:


> My question for other owners: What 200mm fans are better than the stock intake? I'm not overly concerned with noise level (as I game with headphones), but I'd like something a little higher CFM than this stock one. I've used a lot of Noctuas in the past, and in the exhaust mounts for this case, so I was thinking about getting their 200mm, but it almost seems like it prioritizes being quiet over moving as much air as possible, so I'm worried it will just be a noise improvement and the same airflow.


Thermaltake Premium Riing 20 RGB + Controller CL-F069-PL20SW-A





Gigabyte GV-N2060GAMINGOC PRO WHITE-6GD nVidia GeForce RTX 2060 6144Mb 192bit GDDR6 -Fits perfect!


----------



## OVOBravo

ForestRain said:


> Yes! you are right, thank you!
> 
> That CPU cooler (MACHO 120 SBM) has height 150 mm
> 
> But Thermaltake Core V1 can fit only 145mm MAX
> 
> how could be that possible?
> 
> the top cover will be closed tight?


Just wondering, did you end up going with this cooler? I'm still trying to see if this or a Scythe Fuma (149mm tall) would fit without modification.


----------



## OVOBravo

nisc said:


> I was able to fit a 149mm cooler inside core v1 without modding. I would not try anything above 150mm.
> 
> Does anyone know the max unofficial gpu lenght? 290, 295mm?


Do you recall which 149mm CPU cooler you used that fit without having to do any modifications? Also, was this with the windowed panel on top or on the side (not sure if that affects clearance)? 

I was looking at the Scythe Fuma to replace my existing cooler, but before I go hunting for one I was hoping someone might have tried it! Worst case I was going to fall back on the Cryorig H7 since a few people confirmed the fitment on here, but that dual tower Scythe just looks SOO good (and heard it cools way better)!


----------



## nisc

OVOBravo said:


> nisc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to fit a 149mm cooler inside core v1 without modding. I would not try anything above 150mm.
> 
> Does anyone know the max unofficial gpu lenght? 290, 295mm?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recall which 149mm CPU cooler you used that fit without having to do any modifications? Also, was this with the windowed panel on top or on the side (not sure if that affects clearance)?
> 
> I was looking at the Scythe Fuma to replace my existing cooler, but before I go hunting for one I was hoping someone might have tried it! Worst case I was going to fall back on the Cryorig H7 since a few people confirmed the fitment on here, but that dual tower Scythe just looks SOO good (and heard it cools way better)!
Click to expand...

Fuma without modifications. Windowed panel on side.


----------



## OVOBravo

Any way to fit the window on top or was it just scratching the panel?


----------



## nisc

OVOBravo said:


> Any way to fit the window on top or was it just scratching the panel?


I found an old picture.
https://ibb.co/n61kQLV

Its fits. Probably touches the panel, but doent push it.


----------



## vulcan4d

I'm back baby! Time for another Thermaltake V1 build!

At one point I moved onto an ATX build and honestly I just can't stand the size. I always missed my Thermaltake V1 PC. Now I'm building my Ryzen build. It's not finished because UPS decided to ship my Ryzen CPU from Newegg to a different town so now I have to wait another week. Until then I wanted to show you guys something unique and as far as the internet goes I think I'm the first.

I'm putting a Morpheus II into my Thermaltake V1 ITX case. I searched deep but could not find anyone attempting such a crazy thing. As you can see in the photos attached it's almost a flush fit. I had to cut a piece of the beam to put it in but once the covers are on you won't even see it. The plan is to cut out the side panel too to make room for the heatsinks, then mount 2x 120x15mm fans as exhaust right to the cover itself. On the inside it will have anti-vibration material to stop any noise. I decided on this design because I'm not a fan of dust and having the fans exhaust should do the trick. Inside the 200mm fan will keep it all cool. If anyone has noticed I also have large thin heatsinks on the back panel of my Vega card. Under the backplate of my Vega I have thermal pads on the hotspots. It works great, the heatsinks actually get quite hot so you know the heat disputation works. The best part is when it's time to upgrade I will most likely pick up a 5700XT card or newer and the Morpheus II is compatible. 

I hope you guys enjoy, I will post my final result once it's all done.


----------



## nolive721

did somebody here go crazy enough to install an Hybrid GPU with a 120mm Rad AIO and keep the front 200mm. how did you do that if so? I have seen pics of people fitting such Hybrid GPU but they removed the front stock fan and I dont want to do so. 
thanks


----------



## nisc

nolive721 said:


> did somebody here go crazy enough to install an Hybrid GPU with a 120mm Rad AIO and keep the front 200mm. how did you do that if so? I have seen pics of people fitting such Hybrid GPU but they removed the front stock fan and I dont want to do so.
> thanks


-> 200mm | radiator | 120mm ->


----------



## nolive721

you mean keeping the 200mm fan and attach the 120mm Rad ahead? gonna blow some very hot air to my CPU tower cooler, not sure its a good idea?


----------



## nisc

What are the max gpu width and height?


----------



## ricercar

vulcan4d said:


> I had to cut a piece of the beam to put it in but once the covers are on you won't even see it.


Hi Vulcan. What about structural integrity? Is there any collapsing at that corner of the case?


----------



## Angela Sessions

nolive721 said:


> did somebody here go crazy enough to install an Hybrid GPU with a 120mm Rad AIO and keep the front 200mm. how did you do that if so? I have seen pics of people fitting such Hybrid GPU but they removed the front stock fan and I dont want to do so.
> thanks


I think it would be tough to manage CPU cooling. I have a 120mm aio cooling my CPU and kept the 200 mm fan. My air cooled GPU does fine with its onboard fans pulling air in and 2 80mm exhaust fans at the rear pulling hot air out, but I think if you tried to sandwich some kind of air CPU cooler in there behind the radiator it wouldn't do well. The GPU gets cool air from the side vented panel, but a CPU cooler couldn't do that.


----------



## nolive721

decided to go for it crazy me lol)

my 1080Ti combined with a 4670k I got yesterday for $60 will serve me as 4k gaming in the living room

my FTW3 Hybrid will be tough to fit in so I might make use of my dremel to make some room in the front frame of the case being for squeezing the card in or plug in the 2 8pin connectors but I think I have a good Plan. the radiator will be fixed on the side panel where HDD normally sits as an Exhaust.

the Rad will be ahead of the CPU tower cooler so it should get some fresh air from the 200mm fan that I will leave in its stock position so the overall temps of the CPU and GPU should be fine, hopefully

will share some pics over the week-end to further clarify my intentions but might be seeking final advice before cutting in the steel


----------



## victorcharly

Thought I'd join the party 😁

AMD Ryzen 2600X
ASUS ROG STRIX B450-i
Sapphire Pulse RX580 8GB
G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 16GB
Intel 660p NVMe M.2 2TB
Seasonic FOCUS Plus Gold 650w
NZXT Kraken X42 AIO
Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition

Love this case. It's small but has plenty of room inside. This is also helped by removing the HDD mountings. Crazy that it doesn't come with this orientation as an option from factory though. For thermals and aesthetics it just makes sense. I've got a few cosmetic additions to make before I'll be happy. Some back lighting, braided PSU cables, and possibly an RGB fan for the rad. But I'm very pleased with the look and performance so far.


----------



## sm231

Hello.
Is Radeon RX 5700 XT fit in Core V1?
GPU size is 270 x 112 x 40


----------



## dkov76

Has anyone tried the combination of Gigabyte B450I Pro WiFi and Noctua C14S cooler in Core V1? Noctua listing says the cooler is fully compatible with the mainboard, but I'm not sure everything will fit into this case together.

CPU is Ryzen 5 1600X and the videocard is Asus 1070Ti.


----------



## Wolfe1

victorcharly said:


> Thought I'd join the party 😁
> 
> AMD Ryzen 2600X
> ASUS ROG STRIX B450-i
> Sapphire Pulse RX580 8GB
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 16GB
> Intel 660p NVMe M.2 2TB
> Seasonic FOCUS Plus Gold 650w
> NZXT Kraken X42 AIO
> Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition
> 
> Love this case. It's small but has plenty of room inside. This is also helped by removing the HDD mountings. Crazy that it doesn't come with this orientation as an option from factory though. For thermals and aesthetics it just makes sense. I've got a few cosmetic additions to make before I'll be happy. Some back lighting, braided PSU cables, and possibly an RGB fan for the rad. But I'm very pleased with the look and performance so far.


Curious about your set up, could you give a few more pictures in normal room lighting?

Seems like you have kind of flipped the case 90 degrees. Where did you place the radiator for this configuration?

Looking to change out my old liquid cooler but I currently have a 120mm (I believe) radiator and fan attached to the back of the giant front fan.

Thanks!


----------



## WOOKZ

First post for a long time I don't quite know how this case is going to hold up to the abuse, but just configuring the requirement to stuff a 85mm Rad in it. The pic shows that is done however a custom front end is still needed to be made, so here is a teaser of where I am at the moment Hope ya like it cheers.


----------



## WOOKZ

Here it is, jammed in ha har.The board will be a Strix hence the block in mock-up for space design Cheers again thanks for having a look Wookz.


----------



## victorcharly

Wolfe1 said:


> victorcharly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd join the party 😁
> 
> AMD Ryzen 2600X
> ASUS ROG STRIX B450-i
> Sapphire Pulse RX580 8GB
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 16GB
> Intel 660p NVMe M.2 2TB
> Seasonic FOCUS Plus Gold 650w
> NZXT Kraken X42 AIO
> Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition
> 
> Love this case. It's small but has plenty of room inside. This is also helped by removing the HDD mountings. Crazy that it doesn't come with this orientation as an option from factory though. For thermals and aesthetics it just makes sense. I've got a few cosmetic additions to make before I'll be happy. Some back lighting, braided PSU cables, and possibly an RGB fan for the rad. But I'm very pleased with the look and performance so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious about your set up, could you give a few more pictures in normal room lighting?
> 
> Seems like you have kind of flipped the case 90 degrees. Where did you place the radiator for this configuration?
> 
> Looking to change out my old liquid cooler but I currently have a 120mm (I believe) radiator and fan attached to the back of the giant front fan.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Haven't got around to taking some more photos yet but in the mean time I'll explain my setup. Basically yeah I've put the case on the side, got some guitar amp feet and used circular double sided pads to adhere them to what is now the case bottom. I had seen other people actually remove the original case feet and drill and fix them in the alternate position, but for me as the original bottom of the case is now facing a wall I didn't bother as it's unseen, and allows me to go back to its original and intended orientation if need be. The front grill was rotated 90 degrees to keep the front I/O panel accessable, and also keeps the Thermaltake logo the right way round. Requires removing two locating lugs, but all in all pretty simple.

My rad has replaced the 200mm fan, with the rad fan on the inside pushing air through the rad and out the front grill. Not ideal for higher end setups, but it works well for me and this setup, and I'm not (yet) pushing any of the hardware beyond stock clocks. 

I removed the HDD cages as I'm rocking an M.2 SSD on the mobo, and this gives space for the AIO hoses to navigate neatly to the rad. 

Was toying with putting one or two 80mm intake fans at the rear but everything runs fine as it is. Rotating the case like I've done will improve air flow as rising warm air can now exit through the vent now at the top. In the old config it gets trapped behind the case window.

Hope this all helps. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Jordan Evans

Hey guys, I have my V1 out for shipping (along w the Fatal1ty mobo and the 2700x, other parts to follow as pay-day comes, lol)

I was just wondering if anyone had links/picture/thoughts on which of the newest AMD 5700 xt cards 'fit' in the V1?

While I'm not SUPER afraid of having to take a cutting torch to the case front to make something work, I'd rather not.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lucas.leekim

Jordan Evans said:


> Hey guys, I have my V1 out for shipping (along w the Fatal1ty mobo and the 2700x, other parts to follow as pay-day comes, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had links/picture/thoughts on which of the newest AMD 5700 xt cards 'fit' in the V1?
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not SUPER afraid of having to take a cutting torch to the case front to make something work, I'd rather not.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Depends on the card. I upgraded from the Core V1 to the H210i and I put a Red Devil 5700 XT in there and it just barely fit. No way was it gona fit in the core V1. Upgraded from a 1070 GTX. That card was a tight fit in the core v1

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadly2004

Here’s a recent build I did with the core V1. 

3800x
Rtx 2080 super
X570i strix 
1tb NVMe
16 ram at 3600 14-15-14-14 
Noctua u9s (I think, I’m not 100% on model) 


I’m thinking of cutting the top of the case to accommodate a larger CPU cooler, but I’m not sure.


----------



## lightsout

Didn't know this club existed, I have the V21 but couldn't find an owners club for the updated version.


----------



## victorcharly

Wolfe1 said:


> victorcharly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd join the party 😁
> 
> AMD Ryzen 2600X
> ASUS ROG STRIX B450-i
> Sapphire Pulse RX580 8GB
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 16GB
> Intel 660p NVMe M.2 2TB
> Seasonic FOCUS Plus Gold 650w
> NZXT Kraken X42 AIO
> Thermaltake Core V1 Snow Edition
> 
> Love this case. It's small but has plenty of room inside. This is also helped by removing the HDD mountings. Crazy that it doesn't come with this orientation as an option from factory though. For thermals and aesthetics it just makes sense. I've got a few cosmetic additions to make before I'll be happy. Some back lighting, braided PSU cables, and possibly an RGB fan for the rad. But I'm very pleased with the look and performance so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious about your set up, could you give a few more pictures in normal room lighting?
> 
> Seems like you have kind of flipped the case 90 degrees. Where did you place the radiator for this configuration?
> 
> Looking to change out my old liquid cooler but I currently have a 120mm (I believe) radiator and fan attached to the back of the giant front fan.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

A bit late in the day but here are some clearer photos on the internal layout.


----------



## soundzen_PT

*please erase post*

please remove post, because i changed cases
i cannot find the V1 here for past month, sorry


----------



## Crayakay

What a fun place to be!


ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming
Ryzen 5 3600
Cooler Master Hyper T2 Compact
Intel 660p M.2 1Tb
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3000
MSI 1660 TI Ventus OC
Arctic F8 PWM PST 80mm fans
Deepcool ARGB 200 PRO Strip
CORSAIR CX450M 450W

In game, my GPU averages 49C and my 
processor 60C. These are NOT bad temps.

I game in 1080p and have played:
Mutant Year Zero
Shadow Tactics
Witcher 3
Greedfall

I would LIKE to see my CPU temps lower, or to close the gap between GPU and CPU.

Note that I moved the CPU fan to pull outside air (right side) and it’s blowing on the GPU. This lowered CPU temps (from 64C to 60C in game). But it increased GPU temps from 41C to 49C.

However, when I did this, I also installed the rear exhaust fans, otherwise the GPU would have suffered even more, having hot CPU air blown on it with nothing to move it. 

I am considering getting the new Arctic liquid cooler, Freezer 2 -120mm, set in a push pull config to see if that lowers overall temps. 

Final note: I DO NOT WANT TO MOVE THE WINDOW PANEL. It sure is pretty to look at and I like it that way

I’ll update if I decide to get the freezer 2.


----------



## ChaseDown26

Just did a build in this case. Need a better cpu cooler but not bad temps atm.

3800x
5700xt Red Dragon
32gb 3600 cl 16
2Tb inland nvme
B450i strix


----------



## ChaseDown26

Oh and seasonic focus plus gold 750w.


----------



## ChaseDown26

Does anyone know if the Scythe Fuma rev b will fit? Says 149mm height and I've seen people comment that the v1 can fit a bigger cooler than the specs say. I have seen people post about a cryorig h7 which is 147mm being installed but have seen a discrepancy as to whether anything taller will fit.
Someone said 150 is no go but 149 MIGHT work... has anyone tried? Ty and sorry for multiple post in a row.


----------



## Brahmal

I've had my Core V1 system (originally an AVA Direct pre-built) for a number of years and love the case. Recently rebuilt the system and decided to flip 90 degrees thanks to some inspiration from this thread, but noticed that nobody has really documented what's involved with this case mod. 

Tools used: drill bits, miniature file set, step bit, hacksaw, metal punch.

There are two problems to consider. 

First: the grille has two locator pins on the top and bottom (aside from the 4 spring grommets) that interfere with the case when rotated 90 degrees. Quick and dirty solution is to cut them off, but I would **STRONGLY SUGGEST** cutting new holes for them instead. Reason: if the grille is ever impacted from the side or corner, the spring grommets will likely shatter irreparably. The two locator pins prevent this by slotting into the case, and are worth preserving. Transfer the locations using pencil and nice ruler, and use a metal punch to mark the center. The top locator pin hole is a simple 1/4" hole (drill with 1/8" bit first). The bottom hole is trickier as it lands on an existing square hole for the control panel; I got it with a hacksaw and some filing, but a Dremel would work better. 

Second: the control panel is attached by three plastic hooks into square holes in the case, and secured by a screw on a tab attached to the plastic back plate. The screw tab will interfere with a lip in the new location, and must be cut off in any event. The quick and dirty way is to simply cut off the 3 hooks on the back of the control panel and use the grille to hold the panel in place. Slightly better way would be to use VHB or other strong double sided tape to hold in place. Either works fine, but I wanted a more permanent solution and decided to preserve the plastic hooks by recreating the 3 square holes that they slot into. First, marked the 3 locations, drilled out with 1/8" bit followed by 1/4" bit, then use the miniature files to square the corners. Takes a bit of time and is a little awkward but ultimately not hard. I then decided to drill a small hole in the plastic back of the control panel to use zip ties to secure it into place. Between the hooks and the zip ties it is very solid. 

Control panel holes drilled: Attachment 1

And filed: Attachment 2

Holes for control panel and grille locator pins: Attachment 3

Control panel secured: Attachment 4

Next, the former bottom panel must be cleaned up to look better. Remove feet, then use a step bit to cut off the lip around the feet. Then cover the holes using 1" black vinyl Fastcap stickers (used for screw holes in cabinets). 

Holes cut: Attachment 5

New feet are needed and the GPU needs plenty of air space to function correctly. I had some chunks of mahogany around and decided to make some custom feet. They are screwed in through the former side panel and have felt furniture glides on the bottom. Probably a bit taller than necessary but I think they look nice. 

Feet and side panel: Attachment 6

For case filters there is a company called Demciflex who make a custom filter set specifically for the Core V1. It's not cheap but is worth it in my opinion. I removed the foam filter from the front grille, and the metal tabs that secure the grille to the frame help to hold the new filter in place. I also modified one of the side (bottom) filters to clear my new feet. demcifilter.com

Filters: Attachment 7

The rest of the build is fairly straightforward:
- ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming ITX
- Ryzen 3600X
- T-Force 3200MHz CL14 2x8GB
- ADATA 1TB SSD
- 1TB Seagate (from old system)
- EVGA 650W Gold PSU (from old system)
- Sapphire Pulse RX580 8GB (from old system)
- Noctua 140mm intake fan
- Noctua 92mm CPU cooler (replaced brown fan with Chromax version)
- Noctua 80mm exhaust fans x2

My only concern is the location of the 140mm fan. I'd like to move it to the left side of the case to provide more direct airflow, but in order to clear the wiring it would have to be mounted inside the frame. I am worried that position will cause it to recycle hot air from the GPU and reduce the amount of fresh air coming into the case. Any thoughts? 

Other than that, I am very satisfied with this build. It looks great, and runs much quieter despite having a much more powerful CPU than previous. The Noctua fans probably have a lot to do with that, but the GPU definitely seems to run a bit cooler in this new position. Next up for later this year is custom wiring harness, new GPU, and custom acrylic side panel.

I know this is modest compared to some of the builds in this thread, but hopefully I've provided some good information for anyone considering this case mod in the future.


----------



## ChaseDown26

Brahmal said:


> I've had my Core V1 system (originally an AVA Direct pre-built) for a number of years and love the case. Recently rebuilt the system and decided to flip 90 degrees thanks to some inspiration from this thread, but noticed that nobody has really documented what's involved with this case mod.
> 
> Tools used: drill bits, miniature file set, step bit, hacksaw, metal punch.
> 
> There are two problems to consider.
> 
> First: the grille has two locator pins on the top and bottom (aside from the 4 spring grommets) that interfere with the case when rotated 90 degrees. Quick and dirty solution is to cut them off, but I would **STRONGLY SUGGEST** cutting new holes for them instead. Reason: if the grille is ever impacted from the side or corner, the spring grommets will likely shatter irreparably. The two locator pins prevent this by slotting into the case, and are worth preserving. Transfer the locations using pencil and nice ruler, and use a metal punch to mark the center. The top locator pin hole is a simple 1/4" hole (drill with 1/8" bit first). The bottom hole is trickier as it lands on an existing square hole for the control panel; I got it with a hacksaw and some filing, but a Dremel would work better.
> 
> Second: the control panel is attached by three plastic hooks into square holes in the case, and secured by a screw on a tab attached to the plastic back plate. The screw tab will interfere with a lip in the new location, and must be cut off in any event. The quick and dirty way is to simply cut off the 3 hooks on the back of the control panel and use the grille to hold the panel in place. Slightly better way would be to use VHB or other strong double sided tape to hold in place. Either works fine, but I wanted a more permanent solution and decided to preserve the plastic hooks by recreating the 3 square holes that they slot into. First, marked the 3 locations, drilled out with 1/8" bit followed by 1/4" bit, then use the miniature files to square the corners. Takes a bit of time and is a little awkward but ultimately not hard. I then decided to drill a small hole in the plastic back of the control panel to use zip ties to secure it into place. Between the hooks and the zip ties it is very solid.
> 
> Control panel holes drilled: Attachment 1
> 
> And filed: Attachment 2
> 
> Holes for control panel and grille locator pins: Attachment 3
> 
> Control panel secured: Attachment 4
> 
> Next, the former bottom panel must be cleaned up to look better. Remove feet, then use a step bit to cut off the lip around the feet. Then cover the holes using 1" black vinyl Fastcap stickers (used for screw holes in cabinets).
> 
> Holes cut: Attachment 5
> 
> New feet are needed and the GPU needs plenty of air space to function correctly. I had some chunks of mahogany around and decided to make some custom feet. They are screwed in through the former side panel and have felt furniture glides on the bottom. Probably a bit taller than necessary but I think they look nice.
> 
> Feet and side panel: Attachment 6
> 
> For case filters there is a company called Demciflex who make a custom filter set specifically for the Core V1. It's not cheap but is worth it in my opinion. I removed the foam filter from the front grille, and the metal tabs that secure the grille to the frame help to hold the new filter in place. I also modified one of the side (bottom) filters to clear my new feet. demcifilter.com
> 
> Filters: Attachment 7
> 
> The rest of the build is fairly straightforward:
> - ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming ITX
> - Ryzen 3600X
> - T-Force 3200MHz CL14 2x8GB
> - ADATA 1TB SSD
> - 1TB Seagate (from old system)
> - EVGA 650W Gold PSU (from old system)
> - Sapphire Pulse RX580 8GB (from old system)
> - Noctua 140mm intake fan
> - Noctua 92mm CPU cooler (replaced brown fan with Chromax version)
> - Noctua 80mm exhaust fans x2
> 
> My only concern is the location of the 140mm fan. I'd like to move it to the left side of the case to provide more direct airflow, but in order to clear the wiring it would have to be mounted inside the frame. I am worried that position will cause it to recycle hot air from the GPU and reduce the amount of fresh air coming into the case. Any thoughts?
> 
> Other than that, I am very satisfied with this build. It looks great, and runs much quieter despite having a much more powerful CPU than previous. The Noctua fans probably have a lot to do with that, but the GPU definitely seems to run a bit cooler in this new position. Next up for later this year is custom wiring harness, new GPU, and custom acrylic side panel.
> 
> I know this is modest compared to some of the builds in this thread, but hopefully I've provided some good information for anyone considering this case mod in the future.


The main thing I got from this is how to move the front i.o. which is very useful! I currently have mine on laying on the right side with the gpu facing up so all I did was put the psu panel on the side with the drives and put the vent panel on the psu side. I dont mind the i.o. being in a different spot but hate that my case now looks sideways from the front. I'll have to do this mod to put my io back on the side.


----------



## Brahmal

ChaseDown26 said:


> The main thing I got from this is how to move the front i.o. which is very useful! I currently have mine on laying on the right side with the gpu facing up so all I did was put the psu panel on the side with the drives and put the vent panel on the psu side. I dont mind the i.o. being in a different spot but hate that my case now looks sideways from the front. I'll have to do this mod to put my io back on the side.


I'm glad it was helpful. Drilling and squaring the holes like I did isn't totally necessary, some VHB tape would probably be sufficient. I just wanted a more permanent solution.


----------



## Brahmal

Question I forgot to ask. Does anyone know what the two rows of holes are next to the PSU grille? Are they for mounting a fan control hub or something?


----------



## ChaseDown26

Brahmal said:


> Question I forgot to ask. Does anyone know what the two rows of holes are next to the PSU grille? Are they for mounting a fan control hub or something?


I could be wrong but I think they are tie down points for cables or screw holes for drives but I think they are to far apart.


----------



## EugenB

*EugenB*



Brahmal said:


> Question I forgot to ask. Does anyone know what the two rows of holes are next to the PSU grille? Are they for mounting a fan control hub or something?


For rubber pads, which supports long psu's


----------



## ChaseDown26

ChaseDown26 said:


> Just did a build in this case. Need a better cpu cooler but not bad temps atm.
> 
> 3800x
> 5700xt Red Dragon
> 32gb 3600 cl 16
> 2Tb inland nvme
> B450i strix


Added 2 80mm arctic fans as exhaust and a arctic freezer 33 esports one as cpu cooler! It's a 150mm tall cooler and does touch the acrylic, but so do my GPU power cables.

I tested by doing 5 cinebench runs in a row the while the 5th run was going I start the heaven loop and run cinebench 3 more times to get the cpu temps but keep heaven going for 15 minutes and take gpu temps.

Stock cpu was 90.3c gpu 87c cinebench was 4768 the 5th run but 4573 for the last one.

W exhaust cpu was 89.7c gpu 78c and cinebench last score was in the 4600s.

Freezer 33 reports one cpu was 78.6 gpu was 78.8 first cinibench was 5127 last was 4764.

The exhaust had lowered gpu temps by almost 9 degrees for a 15 min heaven loop 1440p max everything including tessellation and aa. 
But did nothing for cpu.

With the exhaust And the new cpu cooler I lowered cpu temps by 12 degrees and improved my cinebench score by 300 points! 

All while being quieter! Well with the 80mm fans maxed at 90 percent, 100 was too loud!

Hope this helps anyone with this case!


----------



## nolive721

Managed to squeeze my 1080ti hybrid with its 120mm radiator in the V1 while making big use of dremel tools
I will post pics at some point but the case look like dr frankenstein creature right now lol)
One problem i came across is my 500w psu dont cope well now with this gpu voltage needs so any gold certified 650w min models you guys would recommend instead?

Thanks


----------



## ChaseDown26

nolive721 said:


> Managed to squeeze my 1080ti hybrid with its 120mm radiator in the V1 while making big use of dremel tools
> I will post pics at some point but the case look like dr frankenstein creature right now lol)
> One problem i came across is my 500w psu dont cope well now with this gpu voltage needs so any gold certified 650w min models you guys would recommend instead?
> 
> 
> Thanks




Seasonic focus plus gold series is great I got a 750w for 109 usd. And it's only 140mm deep so more cable management room. Oh and 10 yrs warranty!


----------



## nolive721

swapped the PSU with a FSP PT 650W yesterday and card is running perfectly now, what a beast the 1080Ti was and still is when you look at benchmarks even these days.

The case looks ugly now, I reckon that, but it was really super challenging to fit the Hybrid GPU itself and the Radiator in such a small case while using a CPU tower cooler and having a couple of HDD as well fitting in.

the next few weeks I will do some cosmetics improvement smoothing sharp edges and adding dust grids for example so it looks a bit better than what it shows here

it was more a Function over shape priority but important is that I can game at 4K in the living room now


----------



## victorcharly

nolive721 said:


> swapped the PSU with a FSP PT 650W yesterday and card is running perfectly now, what a beast the 1080Ti was and still is when you look at benchmarks even these days.
> 
> The case looks ugly now, I reckon that, but it was really super challenging to fit the Hybrid GPU itself and the Radiator in such a small case while using a CPU tower cooler and having a couple of HDD as well fitting in.
> 
> the next few weeks I will do some cosmetics improvement smoothing sharp edges and adding dust grids for example so it looks a bit better than what it shows here
> 
> it was more a Function over shape priority but important is that I can game at 4K in the living room now


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder for sure, but I've got to say you would have been better off finding a case that fitted your GPU from the outset. I don't think any amount of filler is going to make that front grill look any better! I mean great job having the determination and perseverance to make it fit, and any experience gained will help towards any future build mod. But damn, I just wish you had bought a bigger case!!


----------



## nolive721

the wide opening in the front panel was to fit in a DVD player few years ago when I bought this case.

The 1080Ti was set in an Aercool P7 C1 Mid Tower case and it was looking great but I decided to put a VEGA LC instead and that is the way it looks now. Thats the "beauty" case.

Getting the 1080Ti to fit in the V1 was more to help running 4k resolution in the living room, while the VEGA despite some heavy tuning couldnt really cope, and it works really well for that purpose.

I reckon it looks bad right now but the challenge to get that done was really fun so I will work on the cosmetics later this year


----------



## chunkybungy29

Hey all, I've had my Core V1 for a while and I love it. But I have been using a small graphics card that is meant to fit in small machines. I finally want to move on and upgrade to a RX 5700XT, the problem is that compatibility on pcpartpicker says that the card won't fit without "obstructing Hard Drive Cages" which doesn't make sense to me because the hard drive cages are on the opposite side of the GPU. What would be the problem with using a card above the recommended 255mm in length?


----------



## mazdaboi

Baron Munchause said:


> Here is My new build (just a few shots). Still a work in progress and nothing fancy so no RGB etc etc and cable cleanup will be after GPU is bought/put in. Still missing my 2080 (Radeon VII) and new monitor to get it up and running but so far test wise the only light I got was the missing VGA (GPU) so plus plus so far.
> 
> I really do enjoy the TT V1 case. My roommate and her son was surprised when I said I fit all the stuff in the boxes in that small case plus more to come to put in LOL.


Really admire this built, alot of similar parts in by build. What model is your WD Blue M.2 drive? did you get the new NVME or is it the older one? I have the original M.2 240GB ver in my old FX6300 build, but went with a 500GB WD Black M.2 NVME in my R5 2600X.


----------



## nolive721

If you look at the post above yours, I managed to fit a1080Ti Hybrid FTW3 from EVGA with little cut on the front apenel as per these dimensions of the GPU so that can give you some indications

DIMENSIONS
Height: 5.064in - 128.626mm
Length: 11.37in - 288.80mm
Width: DualSlot

I dont think you would need to make use of a dremel about the length so that should work unless the 5700T is more than a 2 slot one

and yes HDD cages are on the opposite side anyway


----------



## lucas.leekim

Deleted


----------



## Baron Munchause

mazdaboi said:


> Really admire this built, alot of similar parts in by build. What model is your WD Blue M.2 drive? did you get the new NVME or is it the older one? I have the original M.2 240GB ver in my old FX6300 build, but went with a 500GB WD Black M.2 NVME in my R5 2600X.


Sorry for the reply. I do not look into this Forum as much as I use to. The WD part is used is WDS500G2B0B and so far my whole system has been purring like a kitty. No issues or problems etc etc since I turned I started using it on a reg basis (I did have to update the wifi driver once but that was the day I installed OS etc etc and started to fine turn it).

This case is working out better than I thought. I thought I would have a small heat issue with the Radeon VII but surprisingly no heat issues.


----------



## Baron Munchause

nolive721 said:


> If you look at the post above yours, I managed to fit a1080Ti Hybrid FTW3 from EVGA with little cut on the front apenel as per these dimensions of the GPU so that can give you some indications
> 
> DIMENSIONS
> Height: 5.064in - 128.626mm
> Length: 11.37in - 288.80mm
> Width: DualSlot
> 
> I dont think you would need to make use of a dremel about the length so that should work unless the 5700T is more than a 2 slot one
> 
> and yes HDD cages are on the opposite side anyway


I could have moved the small plastic holding the switch/USBs but decided not too and when fitting the Radeon VII it was rubbing on the corner of the plastic that holds the switch etc. It is not like the whole plastic has wires/connections and really for something that big to hold just the few connections for the start/reset buttons, 2 led lights and the 2 USB it could have been smaller. So since half the plastic is not use I decided to just shave a small part off. Yeah I could have pressed my CPU really in there but I did not want to damage anything hence the dremel just to be safe. Width and height is perfect for the Radeon VII


----------



## dkov76

*Replacing the intake fan*

I am thinking about replacing the 200mm intake fan, but I'm not sure what the end result would be, so I would appreciate additional info from someone that already tested different fans.

Current setup includes front 200m fan that came with the case, Noctua C14s CPU cooler with bottom mounted NF-A14 PWM fan that is reversed to pull the air down and two Noctua NF-A8 PWM fans on the back used to pull the hot air out (connected to Noctua NA-FC1 controller).

My thermals are fine, with the CPU (Ryzen 5 1600X) in the mid 30s during idle, low 50s during gaming and mid-60s during Prime95 run (65-66, depending on the ambient temperature), but the summer is coming so they are probably going up a little. I am also considering replacing the GPU - from Asus 1070 Ti Turbo to something more powerfull with less noise and zero fan mode, so I'll be switching from the blower style cooler (has the advantage of venting hot air directly outside).

If I change the fan, it's going to be another PWM Noctua - NF-A14 and NF-A20 are the front-runners at the moment, and NF-A15 maybe a possibility (in the middle regarding static pressure between these three, but less airflow than the other two).

Has anybody tried these fans and which one would be the best choice?


----------



## StanTurpentine

I got the NF-A14 for the front. The temps are about the same, but it's a lot quieter and works with my PWM splitter.


----------



## Sajerlem

ChaseDown26 said:


> Does anyone know if the Scythe Fuma rev b will fit? Says 149mm height and I've seen people comment that the v1 can fit a bigger cooler than the specs say. I have seen people post about a cryorig h7 which is 147mm being installed but have seen a discrepancy as to whether anything taller will fit.
> Someone said 150 is no go but 149 MIGHT work... has anyone tried? Ty and sorry for multiple post in a row.


Did you figure out if this cooler fit in the case ? It looks like it's the best aircooling solution that could fit.
I hesitate between this one and the Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi. My main focus is silence.


----------



## ChaseDown26

Sajerlem said:


> Did you figure out if this cooler fit in the case ? It looks like it's the best aircooling solution that could fit.
> I hesitate between this one and the Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi. My main focus is silence.


Not an exact answer lol. I'm using an Arctic esports 33 the one fan edition. It says its 149mm tall and the tips of the heatpipes touch the acrylic like my gpu power cables but everything closes and doesn't scratch. I don't like the mounting method though for the cooler.


----------



## ChaseDown26

chunkybungy29 said:


> Hey all, I've had my Core V1 for a while and I love it. But I have been using a small graphics card that is meant to fit in small machines. I finally want to move on and upgrade to a RX 5700XT, the problem is that compatibility on pcpartpicker says that the card won't fit without "obstructing Hard Drive Cages" which doesn't make sense to me because the hard drive cages are on the opposite side of the GPU. What would be the problem with using a card above the recommended 255mm in length?


I have a 240mm Power odor 5700xt Red Dragon fits just fine!


----------



## Sajerlem

ChaseDown26 said:


> Not an exact answer lol. I'm using an Arctic esports 33 the one fan edition. It says its 149mm tall and the tips of the heatpipes touch the acrylic like my gpu power cables but everything closes and doesn't scratch. I don't like the mounting method though for the cooler.



Thanks for your answer, I will receive my cooler today and will post some pics to give a definitive answer about this Scythe Fuma rev.B.
In fact, there's already been a picture posted in this thread (https://ibb.co/n61kQLV), so I'm not afraid.  



Why did you finally chose the Artic ? Color scheme ?


----------



## VTMarik

*Modding the case - adding handles.*

Hey I'm looking into getting one of these to make a portable PC for my wife, already picked out the parts but I'm wondering if anyone has had luck installing handles into the side panels. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sajerlem

VTMarik said:


> Hey I'm looking into getting one of these to make a portable PC for my wife, already picked out the parts but I'm wondering if anyone has had luck installing handles into the side panels. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


I don't think it will be safe to install handles. The side panels are very light.
You should check this thread, the guy did a mod that may look like what you want but for another purpose : https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1077400-thermal-take-core-v1-side-panel-modfix/


----------



## FlyingAce1300

*RE: Custom Loop CPU Water cooling*

Had the Core V1 for quite awhile...

Did a 2nd custom loop for the CPU and now it looks better. Been running for a month now...

Fitted the 120mm Rad + Fan on to the side Panel, and it Works Great!
Left me space a bigger water tank as well.

Temperatures looking better playing DRG (Deep Rock Galactic) 

Looking to do the custom loop with the GPU as well. 
idea so far is to get a 160 x 80mm Rad mounted at the rear fans, instead of Front mounted Rad.

Not sure yet if the cooling will be sufficient for the GPU though... any comments/advice on this would be welcome!


----------



## nolive721

wow superb! I did fit an AIO Hybrid GPU in the case, rad attached to the side panel like you did for your Water loop Rad, while maintaining a conventional CPU tower cooler as it shows few pages back, and it was a real challenge since I had to do some massive cuts in top and side panel so it looks a bit Off right now..

I really admire what you managed to do here, if you can run the GPU cooling through the Water loop I would be even more impressed


----------



## FlyingAce1300

nolive721 said:


> wow superb! I did fit an AIO Hybrid GPU in the case, rad attached to the side panel like you did for your Water loop Rad, while maintaining a conventional CPU tower cooler as it shows few pages back, and it was a real challenge since I had to do some massive cuts in top and side panel so it looks a bit Off right now..
> 
> I really admire what you managed to do here, if you can run the GPU cooling through the Water loop I would be even more impressed


GPU cooling is the next thing to do... but gotta order the GPU cooling block and then find a 80x160mm Rad which so far seems unreasonably expensive and difficult to find.
Don't really want to make any cuts to the case as much as i can. Keep it original looking.

But i am just worried if its enough to cool a 1660 GPU with a 80x160mm Rad...


Saw the mods you made just to fit that 1080... thats alot of cuts you made to the case.
Any reason why you put the Venting panels with the holes down?


----------



## nolive721

its uggly I know.....and I understand what you mean with the vents.

I wanted to get as much cool air as possible for the GPU Fan and Rad and didn't care much about the risk of dust accumulating since the case is located high.
Again it was more a proof of concept to get this card fitting in the case, I have a more ""cosmetically effective" Rig in my Gaming room (see couple of posts after my OP).

Good luck with your next Plan, the 1660GPU is not that of a beast to cool down compared to my 1080Ti so you might be good with your Rad defined spec.


----------



## ardgndg

I still can’t decide between 200m noctua or 140mm noctua for front intake fan.I want to get the best airflow I can get,I don’t care about the noise what are your recommendations?


----------



## FlyingAce1300

ardgndg said:


> I still can’t decide between 200m noctua or 140mm noctua for front intake fan.I want to get the best airflow I can get,I don’t care about the noise what are your recommendations?


Both NF-A20 and A14 push about the same amount of Air per hour at their max rated rpm, with A14 doing it a higher rpm.
A20 does it with lower noise levels, and push it through a bigger hole, so better air circulation to the GPU as well
A14 may give a more focused flow from front to back. However that is just speculation. 
If u have an CPU Air Cooler in the way it could also affect.

But Likely they are pretty equal since the case isnt that big. 
Personally i prefer a big fan for the V1, but if noise isnt your problem, then just go the cost effective one which is the 140mm


----------



## Baron Munchause

What a awesome job you did with the case FlyingAce1300. Beautiful work .


----------



## FlyingAce1300

Thanks Munchause! 

Will be doing the Full monty next!... GPU and with another Rad added in. 
Hope it comes together as planned. 

Waiting for the parts to arrive the next 1-2 weeks...


----------



## ChaseDown26

Thanks for your answer, I will receive my cooler today and will post some pics to give a definitive answer about this Scythe Fuma rev.B.
In fact, there's already been a picture posted in this thread (https://ibb.co/n61kQLV), so I'm not afraid. /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif 



Why did you finally chose the Artic ? Color scheme ?


I chose it for 2 reasons . 
1. It was 35 usd on Amazon and I had a 50 usd Amazon gift card.
2. The only version of the Fuma I could find in stocks was the Fuma 2 which is i think 5-9 mm taller and won't fit.


----------



## ChaseDown26

FlyingAce1300 said:


> Had the Core V1 for quite awhile...
> 
> Did a 2nd custom loop for the CPU and now it looks better. Been running for a month now...
> 
> Fitted the 120mm Rad + Fan on to the side Panel, and it Works Great!
> Left me space a bigger water tank as well.
> 
> Temperatures looking better playing DRG (Deep Rock Galactic) /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Looking to do the custom loop with the GPU as well.
> idea so far is to get a 160 x 80mm Rad mounted at the rear fans, instead of Front mounted Rad.
> 
> Not sure yet if the cooling will be sufficient for the GPU though... any comments/advice on this would be welcome!


Looks good! Alphacool has a 200mm rad and also a 200mm aio would love to see if our case can fit the rad! Either way great job!


----------



## FlyingAce1300

*Finally CORE V1 SFF GPU + CPU Custom Watercooling*

Finally Done! Took me 3 full days! (with work and stuff added in)
Longest build i have done... 

Back aching, fingers cramping, but... Done...

GPU + CPU water cooling on a SFF, even if the Core V1 is on the big side, is no joke. 
Serious hiccups along the way, fortunately not project stopping... testing and planning helped.

Push/Pull fans on the 2 Rads.
160 x 80mm Rad mounted at the rear outlet
120 x 120mm Rad mounted on the side panel
Left the front open, didn't like the idea of hot air blowing into the case.

Used 2 water tanks, unnecessary but went all out.
ARGB twinkles and controller.

Used blue flex tubes, clear could have been better...

Here are the PICS! (Just a few of them, bad at taking pics)


----------



## Baron Munchause

FlyingAce1300 said:


> Finally Done! Took me 3 full days! (with work and stuff added in)
> Longest build i have done...
> 
> Back aching, fingers cramping, but... Done...
> 
> GPU + CPU water cooling on a SFF, even if the Core V1 is on the big side, is no joke.
> Serious hiccups along the way, fortunately not project stopping... testing and planning helped.
> 
> Push/Pull fans on the 2 Rads.
> 160 x 80mm Rad mounted at the rear outlet
> 120 x 120mm Rad mounted on the side panel
> Left the front open, didn't like the idea of hot air blowing into the case.
> 
> Used 2 water tanks, unnecessary but went all out.
> ARGB twinkles and controller.
> 
> Used blue flex tubes, clear could have been better...
> 
> Here are the PICS! (Just a few of them, bad at taking pics)


Wow. Never knew one could cram so much in the v1 case and BTW still great pics. And I never though to putting the 2 back fans on the outside of the case. 

Always wanted to do a water cool system BUT my worst fear is, knowing my luck, getting a leak so maybe IF i do another build I might seriously look at water cooling.


----------



## Armaxdylan

Just finished my V1 build 

Arous gigabyte z390 
I7-9700k 
Msi 2080 Super 
2 2.5 sandisk ssd (upgrading to nvme later)
Hyper T2 cpu cooler 
2 80mm fans out 
750 EVGA psu
cosair 16gb 3600mhz

Cinebench never gets the turbo i7 over 86c 
4k gaming never gets above 60c 
I added another fan to it and helps temps alot will add that pic soon


----------



## Mohd Farhan

Hi. I am planning my thermaltake core v1 built with the following items 

Intel core i7-9700k
Noctua nh-u9s 
Additional 2 noctua nf-r8 redux 1800 pwm fans 80 mm to be used as exhaust in the rear 
Corsair vengeance lpx 2x16 GB ram 3200 MHz
Seagate Barracuda 2tb HDD 7200 rpm
Asus Rog strix z390i motherboard
Thermaltake smart 700watt 80+ power supply 

I need suggestion for SSD 
I am thinking about crucial p1 1tb 3d nand nvme pcie 

For graphic card confused between zotac 2070 super mini & MSI 2070 super Ventus oc gp

Please suggest


----------



## FlyingAce1300

Powerful build you have.

SSD and NVME: any that works for you. 
GPU: comparison... MSI beats Zotac although with a higher power consumption

See here
https://versus.com/en/msi-geforce-rtx-2070-super-ventus-oc-vs-zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-2070-oc-mini

you can consider SFX or SFX-L PSU if it meets your power requirements, which gives you more space for cable management (makes your life easier  )


----------



## Mohd Farhan

FlyingAce1300 said:


> Powerful build you have.
> 
> SSD and NVME: any that works for you.
> GPU: comparison... MSI beats Zotac although with a higher power consumption
> 
> See here
> https://versus.com/en/msi-geforce-rtx-2070-super-ventus-oc-vs-zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-2070-oc-mini
> 
> you can consider SFX or SFX-L PSU if it meets your power requirements, which gives you more space for cable management (makes your life easier  )


Hi thanks for suggestion, i have made up my mind to go with MSI RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC GP . Everything on the build list is finalised except the SSD , i want to go with M.2 NVME but still not able to decide which one to choose. I wont do large data transfer. Just gaming , CAD work thats it


----------



## masternate10

*Fit*

That water build is super sick.


----------



## masternate10

Sajerlem said:


> Thanks for your answer, I will receive my cooler today and will post some pics to give a definitive answer about this Scythe Fuma rev.B.
> In fact, there's already been a picture posted in this thread (https://ibb.co/n61kQLV), so I'm not afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you finally chose the Artic ? Color scheme ?


Did it fit?


----------



## masternate10

*Best Cooler*

Does anyone know if there has been a consensus on the best CPU cooler for this case yet?


----------



## klatox

Does anyone know if there are any 3D printer files floating around to replace the side IO panel? I'm thinking about doing a mod where I blank out the side IO panel and install an anti-vandal switch in the front of the case.


----------



## Armaxdylan

masternate10 said:


> Does anyone know if there has been a consensus on the best CPU cooler for this case yet?


Yes I would like to know as well 
Running a push pull hyper T2. Temps are decent but do still get up there


----------



## masternate10

Based on an earlier comment where the dude with the Fuma Rev B said that he wouldn't put one in that's taller than 149 mm, I ordered a Fuma Rev B off EBay personally, 149 mm seems to be the upper limit for height.


----------



## ChaseDown26

masternate10 said:


> Based on an earlier comment where the dude with the Fuma Rev B said that he wouldn't put one in that's taller than 149 mm, I ordered a Fuma Rev B off EBay personally, 149 mm seems to be the upper limit for height.


I got an Arctic Freezer esports 33 in it and says its 150mm.
But it does just touch the acrylic, though I can fully close the case.


----------



## klatox

I've read through a lot of this thread, and thought I'd share the new Suppressor F1 build. Here are the parts I used:

ASUS B450i
AMD R5 3600
Noctua NH-U9S w/Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM
AMD 5700 XT Reference GPU
Ballistix Sport LT 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR4 3200
Corsair SF450 Gold w/Silverstone SFX to ATX adapter
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM (front intake)
Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM (2x for exhaust)

I considered keeping the stock 200mm fan, but I'm a dork and wanted matching fans. The biggest Redux fan I could find was a 140mm, but I wasn't sure if it was even worth it since a) I'm not cooling any HDDs (I'm using the HDD cages for cable management) and b) about 1/4 of a 140mm fan would be blocked by the various fan mounting grills. I figured the 120mm fan would give me a pretty focused tunnel of air into the CPU cooler, but maybe I'm not thinking about this correctly.

Cabling with the SFX PSU was very easy, absolutely no issues with the stock cables.

My next plan is to remove the side I/O entirely and install an anti-vandal switch somewhere on the front of the case for easier access. Reason being that my case sits inside an IKEA MICKE desk and I don't really have access to anything aside from the power button.

Edit: I ended up reverting to the 200mm stock fan...the 120mm made a sort of high pitched whistling noise. I adjusted the stock to 80% duty and I barely hear it anyway.

Edit 2: added anti-vandal switch (the LED is white but it appears blueish on the photo)


----------



## msix

Hi guys,
I have a Corsair H60 with a 2700X, should the front fan be pulling air in through the radiator towards the back fans? (2x80mm)
Cheers


----------



## lucas.leekim

msix said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a Corsair H60 with a 2700X, should the front fan be pulling air in through the radiator towards the back fans? (2x80mm)
> 
> Cheers


Yes

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Beckert

Question core v1 owners. I picked up one used, and it did not come with either of the hard drive holders. Does anyone have one or both they are not using that I could have? I'd obviously pay for them. Alternatively, if anyone is into 3d printing/modeling, could some make a 3d model of them so I could print my own?


----------



## FlyingAce1300

@Matt Beckert

You can have mine, never used them. Only problem is you could be on the other side of the world...
I am located in Asia at the moment.


----------



## Baron Munchause

masternate10 said:


> Based on an earlier comment where the dude with the Fuma Rev B said that he wouldn't put one in that's taller than 149 mm, I ordered a Fuma Rev B off EBay personally, 149 mm seems to be the upper limit for height.


I put a Cryorig M9a on my R5 2600 when I built my system last year and love it. It is a great cooler and small enough for the TT v1 case. I keep a positive flow in my case.


----------



## JBTown

So, a while back I modded a Core V1 with a pair of Arctic F9's as exhaust. 
For Reference: 
Construction
As Built

Well, it was time to upgrade a again, swapping out a i7 7700K for a R9 3900XT (I figured the better binning vs the 3900X would help given the confined space), 16GB of DDR3200 for 32GB of DDR3600 and the Corsair H90 140mm for a quieter Thermalright Silver Arrow 130. Sticking around is the EVGA 1080Ti, purchased just before GPU's went f'ing insane. Combined, this setup has been measured from the outlet at 500W (just the cube, no monitors or speakers). 

The twin Arctic F9's manage to keep up, with motherboard temps not exceeding 45c. The Silver Arrow's fan has been swapped out for Cryorig 2200RPM unit I had lying around. The extra 700RPM over stock really help with temps, dropping from a peak of 92c under benchmarking to a max of 85. Outside of that, it doesn't get warmer than 70. I may replace the Cryorig with a ML120 if those ever get back in stock.


----------



## Armaxdylan

I dropped my air cooler and went with thermaltake 3.0 cooler AIO my temps are alot more consistent. Under load my temps are 10 degrees cooler than the air cooler. Haven't got my good thermal grease in yet. Hoping it will drop a little more with proper grease. Still have wire management to deal with


----------



## Armaxdylan

So my idle temps and my max temps after 3 hours of non stop 4k HDR 60fps gaming with my new little AIO. I think I can drop temps further once I get some high performance paste and mod the cooler


----------



## Sajerlem

masternate10 said:


> Did it fit?





masternate10 said:


> Does anyone know if there has been a consensus on the best CPU cooler for this case yet?





masternate10 said:


> Based on an earlier comment where the dude with the Fuma Rev B said that he wouldn't put one in that's taller than 149 mm, I ordered a Fuma Rev B off EBay personally, 149 mm seems to be the upper limit for height.



It did ! But you need low profile RAM, the front fan won't fit otherwise. I'm sorry to answer so late, I hope you're satisfied with your cooler. In my opinion, this is one of the best coolers for this case. 


Here are some pics of my build :


- Gigabyte B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI
- Ryzen 5 1600AF
- Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000 C16 2x8GB 
- Sapphire Pulse 5600XT
- SSD PNY CS900 240GB (OS drive)
- SSD Tcsunbow X3 1TB
- SSD NVME WD Blue SN550 500GB
- PSU Be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W


----------



## juantootree4

2.5 ssd MX500 does not fit?

Please check the pictures. The ssd is slanted. It is tight too, when i attempted to push the SSD in. So now i got scratches on my brand new SSD. Is it normal to scuff 2.5 ssds? This is my first time owning one.

In the red circles, there are the tabs there that prevent me to slide the SSD from above - a locking mechanism i suppose.

This is the position it must be so that the screw holes are lined up with the mount.

Is it all supposed to be like this? Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## FlyingAce1300

juantootree4 said:


> 2.5 ssd MX500 does not fit?
> 
> Please check the pictures. The ssd is slanted. It is tight too, when i attempted to push the SSD in. So now i got scratches on my brand new SSD. Is it normal to scuff 2.5 ssds? This is my first time owning one.
> 
> In the red circles, there are the tabs there that prevent me to slide the SSD from above - a locking mechanism i suppose.
> 
> This is the position it must be so that the screw holes are lined up with the mount.
> 
> Is it all supposed to be like this? Please let me know, thanks.



Just bend the tabs and get the SSD to fit properly.


----------



## Matt Beckert

FlyingAce1300 said:


> @Matt Beckert
> 
> You can have mine, never used them. Only problem is you could be on the other side of the world...
> I am located in Asia at the moment.


Definitely on the other side of the world - located in Vermont USA. Though, if you were interested I would be happy to pay to ship them from you to me. Thermaltake support has said they have stopped doing replacement parts until sometime this fall due to covid. Let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## masternate10

Sajerlem said:


> It did ! But you need low profile RAM, the front fan won't fit otherwise. I'm sorry to answer so late, I hope you're satisfied with your cooler. In my opinion, this is one of the best coolers for this case.
> 
> 
> Good to know that in the future I can use the front fan if I get low profile ram. I'm using the Scythe fuma B with just the middle fan, the temperatures are great but I may want to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Sajerlem

Have any of you tried to deshroud the gpu in this case ? I'm considering doing it with my Sapphire Pulse 5600XT, which is loud in games.
I measured a little less than 2cm between the heatsink and the side panel, so i should use slim fans. I have already orderered a pair of Noctuas NF A12x15.
Do you have any idea how to mount the fans ? I think the easiest way is to screw them to the side panel, but there would be a small gap with the gpu.


----------



## Armaxdylan

So I water cooled my 2080 super with a aio and put heatsinks on my vrm and my system is completely aio water cooled and quiet as hell. Cpu temps don't go above 60c and gpu temps 4k 60fps gaming doesn't top 57c


----------



## Sajerlem

Armaxdylan said:


> So I water cooled my 2080 super with a aio and put heatsinks on my vrm and my system is completely aio water cooled and quiet as hell. Cpu temps don't go above 60c and gpu temps 4k 60fps gaming doesn't top 57c



Nice ! :thumb: How did you mount the fan ?


----------



## Armaxdylan

I used the NZXT G12 mounting bracket comes with the fan. For RTX cards you use the AMD mounting brackets. I also had to trim the bracket to fit in the case as well


----------



## nolive721

Armaxdylan said:


> So I water cooled my 2080 super with a aio and put heatsinks on my vrm and my system is completely aio water cooled and quiet as hell. Cpu temps don't go above 60c and gpu temps 4k 60fps gaming doesn't top 57c


nice

I did some frankenstein mod of the case few months ago to fit a CPU tower cooler and an Hybrid 1080Ti, just for the sake of modding (it looks uggly because some tubing protruding and I had to drill additional vents in both side panels)

Can you show some pictures from Top to see how and where you mounted the radiator? I had to fit it on the side panel where the HDD/SSD are located.thanks


----------



## Armaxdylan

nolive721 said:


> Armaxdylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I water cooled my 2080 super with a aio and put heatsinks on my vrm and my system is completely aio water cooled and quiet as hell. Cpu temps don't go above 60c and gpu temps 4k 60fps gaming doesn't top 57c
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> 
> I did some frankenstein mod of the case few months ago to fit a CPU tower cooler and an Hybrid 1080Ti, just for the sake of modding (it looks uggly because some tubing protruding and I had to drill additional vents in both side panels)
> 
> Can you show some pictures from Top to see how and where you mounted the radiator? I had to fit it on the side panel where the HDD/SSD are located.thanks
Click to expand...

I do have mine mounted to the side by the ssd. I need a new side panel for the graphics card side because the 2080 super was so big the fans hit the grates. I cut that out of the way. Now that I went liquid I need a new side panel for gpu side but still need to cut it since aio pokes out a lil.


----------



## Sajerlem

Here's finally my gpu deshrouded, pretty satisfied with the result : the card is ALWAYS quiet, cooler and, imo, more aesthetic. 

The two fans are only tied together with 2 zip, and they stand with the pressure in the edge between the graphic card and the side pannel.


----------



## cdo116rus

Hello everyone in this group!
I would like to share with you a modification of my THERMALTAKE Core V1.
The main goal of this modification was to improve the flow of internal components. In my opinion, this case is the best deal for its price, I also like it for its design. But at the same time it has a very limited internal space. Unfortunately, initially it did not fit the Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 CPU cooler. There was not enough space in height, and I decided to make a small modification, replacing the standard plastic window with the original cover. The original cover is made of steel using laser cutting technology, it has been painted with polymer paint.
I also made the second cover, which can be attached to the adapter plate installed together with the first cover. This solution will allow you to unbend and bend the hooks just once for fastening at the place of attachment of the plastic window. The second cover has the ability to install an additional cooler with mounting holes 120x120 mm. I had this cover installed for joint installation with a Thermalright AXP-100 RH AXP-100-RH CPU cooler.
In the photos, I included a second cover just for fitting, because I haven't installed it with the Thermalright AXP-100 RH AXP-100-RH processor at the moment.
Please excuse me if something did not work out clearly to explain. Unfortunately, I do not speak English perfectly and I used Google translator to translate from Russian into English.


----------



## DeltaY

cdo116rus said:


> Hello everyone in this group!
> I would like to share with you a modification of my THERMALTAKE Core V1.
> The main goal of this modification was to improve the flow of internal components. In my opinion, this case is the best deal for its price, I also like it for its design. But at the same time it has a very limited internal space. Unfortunately, initially it did not fit the Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 CPU cooler. There was not enough space in height, and I decided to make a small modification, replacing the standard plastic window with the original cover. The original cover is made of steel using laser cutting technology, it has been painted with polymer paint.
> I also made the second cover, which can be attached to the adapter plate installed together with the first cover. This solution will allow you to unbend and bend the hooks just once for fastening at the place of attachment of the plastic window. The second cover has the ability to install an additional cooler with mounting holes 120x120 mm. I had this cover installed for joint installation with a Thermalright AXP-100 RH AXP-100-RH CPU cooler.
> In the photos, I included a second cover just for fitting, because I haven't installed it with the Thermalright AXP-100 RH AXP-100-RH processor at the moment.
> Please excuse me if something did not work out clearly to explain. Unfortunately, I do not speak English perfectly and I used Google translator to translate from Russian into English.


Nice work! Thank you for sharing the idea.


----------



## masternate10

Does anyone think the GTX 3080 FE will fit? Its 285 mm


----------



## cdo116rus

I think the main problem is thickness, not length


----------



## Armaxdylan

cdo116rus said:


> I think the main problem is thickness, not length


Hey they made saws and cutting tools for a reason to make things fit lol my MSI 2080 super fits my case just fine


----------



## JBTown

masternate10 said:


> Does anyone think the GTX 3080 FE will fit? Its 285 mm


RTX 3080 FE is a 2 slot card (not 2.2, 2.5 etc) 285mm long and 112mm high. Core v1 has ~120mm of GPU height clearance and fits ~290-295mm of length. Should be fine. Cable routing might get a little ugly for stock cases. Me? I made sure to dremel out an extra cm of clearance while I made space for the 2x92mm exhaust. So routing the cables over the card shouldn't be an issue, if I go that route. Personally, I'm hoping for a EVGA 3080 SC dual fan.

And speaking of exhaust, 320W is a lot of heat. I've got pair of 2300RPM Scythe Kaze's in there. They look nice and sound better. I'd hate to have to toss some 2700RPM+ screamers in there. Half the reason I pulled out the stock fans mounts is because any 80mm fan that could move enough air for my 1080Ti was going to sound like a server.


----------



## cdo116rus

JBTown said:


> RTX 3080 FE is a 2 slot card (not 2.2, 2.5 etc) 285mm long and 112mm high. Core v1 has ~120mm of GPU height clearance and fits ~290-295mm of length. Should be fine. Cable routing might get a little ugly for stock cases. Me? I made sure to dremel out an extra cm of clearance while I made space for the 2x92mm exhaust. So routing the cables over the card shouldn't be an issue, if I go that route. Personally, I'm hoping for a EVGA 3080 SC dual fan.
> 
> And speaking of exhaust, 320W is a lot of heat. I've got pair of 2300RPM Scythe Kaze's in there. They look nice and sound better. I'd hate to have to toss some 2700RPM+ screamers in there. Half the reason I pulled out the stock fans mounts is because any 80mm fan that could move enough air for my 1080Ti was going to sound like a server.


Fan 92x92x25 Scythe Kaze PWM, 2300rpm? Does that mean you had to redo the standard mounts?
I looked at the websites of most video card manufacturers and was saddened because almost all of their upcoming video cards will have almost a 3 slot cooling system. We can only hope for the manufacturer EVGA with their XC3 model. According to my estimates, it can fit into the case, but so far I do not see the official dimensions.
Of course, there will be problems with the removal of warm air - this is generally the main problem of small buildings, but at the same time I do not want to switch to a large building, because I can transport a compact body to a country house in the summer. Anyway, I like compact cases and in particular THERMALTAKE Core V1.
In Russia, it is problematic to find video cards made by the founder edition, apparently because they are not in demand and often they are more expensive than original products.


----------



## cdo116rus

Armaxdylan said:


> Hey they made saws and cutting tools for a reason to make things fit lol my MSI 2080 super fits my case just fine


I thought about it, but I'm sorry to cut an almost perfect body
Unfortunately, the idea of an adequate method of modernizing the sidebar never came to my mind


----------



## JBTown

cdo116rus said:


> Fan 92x92x25 Scythe Kaze PWM, 2300rpm? Does that mean you had to redo the standard mounts?
> I looked at the websites of most video card manufacturers and was saddened because almost all of their upcoming video cards will have almost a 3 slot cooling system. We can only hope for the manufacturer EVGA with their XC3 model. According to my estimates, it can fit into the case, but so far I do not see the official dimensions.
> Of course, there will be problems with the removal of warm air - this is generally the main problem of small buildings, but at the same time I do not want to switch to a large building, because I can transport a compact body to a country house in the summer. Anyway, I like compact cases and in particular THERMALTAKE Core V1.
> In Russia, it is problematic to find video cards made by the founder edition, apparently because they are not in demand and often they are more expensive than original products.


The whole 92mm project is laid out in this thread. See the post below for links, though that photo still has the Arctic F9's in there.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...ake-core-v1-owners-club-210.html#post28567518


----------



## cdo116rus

JBTown said:


> The whole 92mm project is laid out in this thread. See the post below for links, though that photo still has the Arctic F9's in there.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...ake-core-v1-owners-club-210.html#post28567518


A good idea!
Somehow I didn't even think that it was possible to install a Thermalright Silver Arrow 130. But I upgraded the top cover and installed a Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 CPU cooler. In terms of price, they are ultimately the same, but in terms of efficiency, I have no information. Although with a modernized top cover, Thermalright Macho Rev.B (MACHO-B) would probably fit there too
In the back cover, you cut out holes for installing 92x92mm fans, yet they cannot be installed without displacement to standard 80x80mm holes?


----------



## El Xando

So of the announced 3080s, it looks like only the founders edition would fit in a Core V1?


----------



## cdo116rus

El Xando said:


> So of the announced 3080s, it looks like only the founders edition would fit in a Core V1?


yes, it seems to me that way too ... but there is a fear that the lower edge may touch the switch-on control unit. they inflated the video card case itself by founders edition 🤔


----------



## JBTown

cdo116rus said:


> yes, it seems to me that way too ... but there is a fear that the lower edge may touch the switch-on control unit. they inflated the video card case itself by founders edition 🤔


I plan on ordering Day1, or at least attempting to do so. I didn't think clearance was an issue when I rexamined my case last night. If it's close, I'll slap some insulating tape on the IO panel.


----------



## cdo116rus

JBTown said:


> I plan on ordering Day1, or at least attempting to do so. I didn't think clearance was an issue when I rexamined my case last night. If it's close, I'll slap some insulating tape on the IO panel.


A friend of mine! rejoice that you live in the united states of america! in russia with the purchase of these video cards on the day of the start of sales, everything is much more complicated! In the best case, I can buy 3080 closer to New Year's holidays, or even in general in 2021.
Regarding the control panel of the system dlock, I will say the following: it will not need to be wrapped with electrical tape, but carefully sawed with a dremel! Although, now there are more photos on the Internet, I look at it and think that the rounded corners are a very good solution. And in general, the reference sample was made very beautiful. I would hate to change my THERMALTAKE Core V1 to any other case.
Okay, let's wait and see


----------



## LoloKay

Hey guys, I plan on getting the EVGA XC3 3070 when it releases. The card is described to be a 2.2 slot card, do you think it would still fit? I do not want to dremel or mod anything, should I just get a new case? I love the Core V1.


----------



## cdo116rus

LoloKay said:


> Hey guys, I plan on getting the EVGA XC3 3070 when it releases. The card is described to be a 2.2 slot card, do you think it would still fit? I do not want to dremel or mod anything, should I just get a new case? I love the Core V1.


Hello my friend! I will have to upset myself, but not a single card will go there, the width of which is more than 2 slots! There are 2 options for you: either install founders editorial, or you have to change the system case.


----------



## LoloKay

cdo116rus said:


> Hello my friend! I will have to upset myself, but not a single card will go there, the width of which is more than 2 slots! There are 2 options for you: either install founders editorial, or you have to change the system case.


Thank you for the quick response. That is very sad, I love this case and do not want to replace it, but I guess it is time to move on. I would love to hear everybody's ideas for an alternative that isn't too expensive that would fit 3rd party cards for the 3070/3080!

I have had this case for 5 years and wanted it to last another 5!


----------



## cdo116rus

LoloKay said:


> Thank you for the quick response. That is very sad, I love this case and do not want to replace it, but I guess it is time to move on. I would love to hear everybody's ideas for an alternative that isn't too expensive that would fit 3rd party cards for the 3070/3080!
> 
> I have had this case for 5 years and wanted it to last another 5!


from not expensive and compact cases, I can recommend you the following models:
*1. COOLER MASTER MasterBox Q300L BLACK MCB-Q300L-KANN-S00 Window
2. ZET GAMING Rare Minicase MS4
3. Thermaltake S100 TG CA-1Q9-00S1WN-00
4. Thermaltake Core V21 [CA-1D5-00S1WN-00]*


----------



## Baron Munchause

Here is a link that I have found very useful for sizes of the 3070/3080/3090's. Of course the chart is to see if it fits the NZXT H1 Case but still the measurements still help I think. 

GeForce 3080/3090 H1 Compatibility Chart - Google Drive

I hope that 'Big Navi' can still fit in my v1 case when it is released. So far it looks like the 3080fe and the EVGA XC3 should fit. The 3070 looks like they all should fit since I do not see any of them being too wide. Now if/when the 3080 ti/s comes out I can see some different dimensions in those cards possibly and maybe they can make then slightly shorter to fit our v1 cases.

I was thinking of going the v21 case when I did my build last year but I have done WAY too many ATX/mAtx builds so I wanted a itx build (using the v1) which has been my most fun build of all my PC builds since. the 90's.


----------



## masternate10

JBTown said:


> RTX 3080 FE is a 2 slot card (not 2.2, 2.5 etc) 285mm long and 112mm high. Core v1 has ~120mm of GPU height clearance and fits ~290-295mm of length. Should be fine. Cable routing might get a little ugly for stock cases. Me? I made sure to dremel out an extra cm of clearance while I made space for the 2x92mm exhaust. So routing the cables over the card shouldn't be an issue, if I go that route. Personally, I'm hoping for a EVGA 3080 SC dual fan.
> 
> And speaking of exhaust, 320W is a lot of heat. I've got pair of 2300RPM Scythe Kaze's in there. They look nice and sound better. I'd hate to have to toss some 2700RPM+ screamers in there. Half the reason I pulled out the stock fans mounts is because any 80mm fan that could move enough air for my 1080Ti was going to sound like a server.


*PNY GeForce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming Epic-X RGB Triple Fan Graphics Card*

This one is like 293 mm, I wonder if it will fit, as you did say ~290-295


----------



## cdo116rus

Baron Munchause said:


> Here is a link that I have found very useful for sizes of the 3070/3080/3090's. Of course the chart is to see if it fits the NZXT H1 Case but still the measurements still help I think.
> 
> GeForce 3080/3090 H1 Compatibility Chart - Google Drive
> 
> I hope that 'Big Navi' can still fit in my v1 case when it is released. So far it looks like the 3080fe and the EVGA XC3 should fit. The 3070 looks like they all should fit since I do not see any of them being too wide. Now if/when the 3080 ti/s comes out I can see some different dimensions in those cards possibly and maybe they can make then slightly shorter to fit our v1 cases.
> 
> I was thinking of going the v21 case when I did my build last year but I have done WAY too many ATX/mAtx builds so I wanted a itx build (using the v1) which has been my most fun build of all my PC builds since. the 90's.


I analyzed a lot of information received about 3080 from real owners and came to a sad input 
The new video cards turned out to be very hot and it's all the fault of the new memory of the DDR4 standard, which was used by NVIDIA. The only reasonable solution would be to buy a video card with a 3-slot cooling system, otherwise there is a risk of chip destruction as a result of very strong heating. I decided to refuse buying a reference card precisely because of the weak cooling system.
I have to give up the idea of using my beloved THERMALTAKE Core V1 Mini-Tover and chose a new Cooler Master MCB-Q300L-KANN-S00 case, today I ordered it and on Saturday I will be moving all the components  Unfortunately, I have to admit that there is no other I do not see a reasonable solution, but I am glad that the new assembly will also be moderately compact and will allow for good cooling of the new video card.


----------



## JBTown

The 3080 uses GDDR6X for VRAM and while most of us are uncomfortable with the idea of _any_ component hitting 100+c, that temp is actually within Micron's spec for GDDR6 (throttle at 110c). Hot VRAM is not a new thing with Nvidia Founders Edition, or a lot of blower cards from the past and present. Just because aftermarket coolers chill the RAM to lower termperatures does not mean such measures are _required_. Specs are specs for a reason.

The hot RAM also isn't because of the 2-slot cooling design, but because Nvidia didn't choose to apply thermal pads to some of the VRAM chips. So the chips don't even even conduct heat to the cooler in the first place. If RAM overheating turns out to be a problem (and, let's be honest, they'll figure _that_ out long before most of us even get a chance to buy a 3080 FE) they'll silently issue a new hardware rev because the most likely outcome of overheated RAM is performance throttling. I'm not aware of any reports of real world throttling (unlike every other issue with this release) so without further evidence I'd say worrying about it is an overreaction.



masternate10 said:


> *PNY GeForce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming Epic-X RGB Triple Fan Graphics Card*
> 
> This one is like 293 mm, I wonder if it will fit, as you did say ~290-295


Afraid not. That's a 2.5 slot design. So far, the only design that appears to fit in the V1 is the Founder's Edition.


----------



## troyan

Hello, I've been going over this topic and noticed some people mentioned micro ATX boards on their builds? Or maybe there's ITX versions of those boards I just couldn't find?

Either way I wanted to know if anyone ever try modding it to fit an mATX board. I'm quite limited for choices ITX-wise in my country, and I was thinking if I should switch cases for an upgrade or if there's a way to fit a mATX on the V1 at all. I have a Snow edition and I love it, I wish I didn't have to ditch it.


----------



## cdo116rus

troyan said:


> Hello, I've been going over this topic and noticed some people mentioned micro ATX boards on their builds? Or maybe there's ITX versions of those boards I just couldn't find?
> 
> Either way I wanted to know if anyone ever try modding it to fit an mATX board. I'm quite limited for choices ITX-wise in my country, and I was thinking if I should switch cases for an upgrade or if there's a way to fit a mATX on the V1 at all. I have a Snow edition and I love it, I wish I didn't have to ditch it.


This case only supports the motherboard ITX standard. Unfortunately, it will not work to install a micro-ATX motherboard.


----------



## cdo116rus

JBTown said:


> The 3080 uses GDDR6X for VRAM and while most of us are uncomfortable with the idea of _any_ component hitting 100+c, that temp is actually within Micron's spec for GDDR6 (throttle at 110c). Hot VRAM is not a new thing with Nvidia Founders Edition, or a lot of blower cards from the past and present. Just because aftermarket coolers chill the RAM to lower termperatures does not mean such measures are _required_. Specs are specs for a reason.
> 
> The hot RAM also isn't because of the 2-slot cooling design, but because Nvidia didn't choose to apply thermal pads to some of the VRAM chips. So the chips don't even even conduct heat to the cooler in the first place. If RAM overheating turns out to be a problem (and, let's be honest, they'll figure _that_ out long before most of us even get a chance to buy a 3080 FE) they'll silently issue a new hardware rev because the most likely outcome of overheated RAM is performance throttling. I'm not aware of any reports of real world throttling (unlike every other issue with this release) so without further evidence I'd say worrying about it is an overreaction.


I will hasten to disagree with your statement!
Yes, the operating temperatures of the new memory in the 3080 FE version are within the stated specifications, but! But this does not mean that operation at temperatures close to critical will have a positive effect on the resource of components. I agree with the warranty period equal to one year, the card will work, but what will happen next is known to one God  I am not the son of Rockefeller and I am not satisfied with this state of affairs, because I plan to purchase a card for a period of 5 years and I am very concerned about its post-warranty period of operation. It is for this reason that I will opt for third-party manufacturers, although the design of the 3080 FE version turned out to be very beautiful. And unfortunately I was forced to change the THERMALTAKE Core V1 Mini-Tower case to the Cooler Master MCB-Q300L-KANN-S00 case. In this case, I will keep the THERMALTAKE Core V1 Mini-Tower. Perhaps someday I will return to him again.


----------



## Kingnorik

Hey guys, just bought this case in prep for a 3080. Just measured the GPU slot and it's 48 mm wide. So EVGA XC3 should fit as it is 285mm/2.2 Slot (45.1mm).


----------



## Planningking

Kingnorik said:


> Hey guys, just bought this case in prep for a 3080. Just measured the GPU slot and it's 48 mm wide. So EVGA XC3 should fit as it is 285mm/2.2 Slot (45.1mm).





Kingnorik said:


> Hey guys, just bought this case in prep for a 3080. Just measured the GPU slot and it's 48 mm wide. So EVGA XC3 should fit as it is 285mm/2.2 Slot (45.1mm).


Yes I agree, that's the card I'm going to go for.


----------



## JBTown

Kingnorik said:


> Hey guys, just bought this case in prep for a 3080. Just measured the GPU slot and it's 48 mm wide. So EVGA XC3 should fit as it is 285mm/2.2 Slot (45.1mm).


The opening in the front of the main chamber is wide enough, but it's not aligned with the PCIe slot or bracket in a way that will easily allow more than a mm over 2 slots. You'd have to angle the motherboard and/or mod the back of the case. You might be able to get away with a deshroud mod as well.



cdo116rus said:


> I will hasten to disagree with your statement!
> Yes, the operating temperatures of the new memory in the 3080 FE version are within the stated specifications, but! But this does not mean that operation at temperatures close to critical will have a positive effect on the resource of components.


Safe operation at the stated temp is exactly what a manufacturer specification means. And this isn't Nvidia and their 1 year warranty saying it's safe. It's the VRAM OEM, Micron, saying this to all of their customers, who may offer a variety of warranties. Also, RAM isn't very temperature sensitive to begin with, hence the 110c thermal limit.


----------



## cdo116rus

JBTown said:


> Safe operation at the stated temp is exactly what a manufacturer specification means. And this isn't Nvidia and their 1 year warranty saying it's safe. It's the VRAM OEM, Micron, saying this to all of their customers, who may offer a variety of warranties. Also, RAM isn't very temperature sensitive to begin with, hence the 110c thermal limit.


Of course, all these specifications look good on paper, but the seller of the video card will bear the warranty to the end user. Later, the vendor will deal with the video card manufacturer. In turn, the video card manufacturer will dispute with the memory manufacturer. Another risk factor is the poor performance of the seller's warranty obligations to the end consumer. Yes, this often happens in Russia. As the reason for the denial of the guarantee, they can refer to the seasonal migration of beavers and then you will not prove anything to anyone  To minimize the risks, I would prefer a video card with a more developed air cooling system.


----------



## masternate10

Kingnorik said:


> Hey guys, just bought this case in prep for a 3080. Just measured the GPU slot and it's 48 mm wide. So EVGA XC3 should fit as it is 285mm/2.2 Slot (45.1mm).





Planningking said:


> Yes I agree, that's the card I'm going to go for.



I just ordered this card, I'll let you know if it fits.


----------



## Planningking

Many thanks. You are lucky to get hold of one, been trying. For ages.


----------



## cdo116rus

masternate10 said:


> I just ordered this card, I'll let you know if it fits.


We are waiting for photos if the installation is successful!


----------



## cdo116rus

Planningking said:


> Many thanks. You are lucky to get hold of one, been trying. For ages.


Have patience and you will be happy! They cannot be bought in Russia yet and they are unlikely to appear this year.


----------



## masternate10

Well I have good news and bad news.

The good news is I'm 99 percent sure the card will fit, the bad news is that it will only fit if you remove the giant front fan. I bought an H210 and am using that. It was fun comrades.



Planningking said:


> Many thanks. You are lucky to get hold of one, been trying. For ages.





cdo116rus said:


> We are waiting for photos if the installation is successful!


----------



## Planningking

Oh no I just ordered it from caseking.de


----------



## cdo116rus

Planningking said:


> Oh no I just ordered it from caseking.de


do not worry! you can put it on the shelf and admire it as an art object


----------



## masternate10

Planningking said:


> Oh no I just ordered it from caseking.de


Remove the 200mm fan in the front and get a radiator to put into that spot. You'll get better cooling for your CPU and the GPU will fit.


----------



## masternate10

Planningking said:


> Oh no I just ordered it from caseking.de


Remove the 200mm fan in the front and get a radiator to put into that spot. You'll get better cooling for your CPU and the GPU will fit.


----------



## JBTown

masternate10 said:


> Remove the 200mm fan in the front and get a radiator to put into that spot. You'll get better cooling for your CPU and the GPU will fit.


The 200mm is crap anyway. My current setup has the 140mm fan in the main chamber using a small duct to draw in air from the front. I also use soundproofing foam to close off voids in the front to prevent exhaust re-ingestion. Also note I taped over the 120mm mount holes, as they were a source of whistling noise.


















I've been using Noiseblocker B14's, but I've been testing different fans as well. The NB's move a decent amount of air, but it's a little too focused to cool the whole MB, causing the little X570 fan to spin up. I _loved_ the cooling power of the 38mm thick Silverstone FHP-141 (see below). It made every other fan in the system superfluous and the sound wasn't too bad between 1600 and 1900 RPM. Above that, the fan buzzed bad. Below 1600 and the bearings made noticeable noise. I've got ML140's in the mail at the moment. If those don't work out, there's a $80 San Ace 9LG1412P1M001 fan that I'm curious about.









Also note the Thermaltake Thoughfan 12 on the CPU cooler. It's, essentially, a Noctua NF-A12x25 but without the **** brown coloring. Fabulous little thing. Inaudible at 1200RPM and still quiet even at 2000RPM.


----------



## El Xando

I'm sad to still see no photos of a 3080 successfully installed in this case


----------



## vladislove

El Xando said:


> I'm sad to still see no photos of a 3080 successfully installed in this case


Hey folks, I can confirm with photos that a EVGA XC3 Black 3070 can fit into the case. The PSU connectors made it tricky to slot the card and it took a few minutes of maneuvering.


----------



## JBTown

Well, if the 3070 XC fits, so will the 3080 XC and 3090 even. They all use the same cooler. Good to know there's a few options.


----------



## klatox

For those looking to move on from the Core V1/Suppressor F1 like me due to the 6800 XT or other cards not fitting, I've discovered the "Bravotec Defy B40". Apparently it's a Chinese made case that is branded as Bravotec and sold in Korea. Similar dimensions to the Core V1, although it is Micro ATX so you get a few more slots, although not as wide as the Core V21 due to (I think) the drive bays not being on the side but rather down below. Front 200mm fan, rear 120mm fan. I purchased one from eBay, should be here early next week. I'll report back if there's any interest.

Edit: Transfer complete, easy. The Defy B40 does not come with a front fan apparently, only a rear 120mm, which I prompted swapped out for a Noctua S12B. I cannibalized the 200mm from my Suppressor F1.


----------



## nikosef89

Hi guys,

bought the V1 Core Snow 1 month ago. I am very happy with this case (the color, the size, the cube)

I want to upgrade it with a cpu cooler and I have seen a lot of helpful reviews here. Manufacturer says for CPU Cooler limit 140mm but after your builds the limit is 149mm.

Some of coolers below that limit:
Cryorig H7 145mm
Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi 145mm
Cryorig M9A 125mm
Arctic Freezer A13X CO 137mm
Bequiet Pure Rock Slim 125mm
Coolermaster H410R 136mm

I am wondering if it is worth to proceed with one of them because the best of that height ( Cryorig H7 and Noctua Models) price is almost 50-60 euros or to go with AIO like Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 (dual 120mm fans) price almost 75 euros for better results and future projects. Can this AIO fit on this case? If yes where?


�����

V1 Core SnowGigabyte GA-B450I-AORUS-PRO-WIFIAMD Ryzen 5 3600 processor 3.6 GHzSapphire HD 7750 ultimate (Hope to replace it soon)Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16GB DDR4-3200MHzKingston Technology A2000 M.2 500 GB PCI Express 3.0Kingston Technology A2000 M.2 500 GB PCI Express 3.0Corsair TX-M Series TX550MARCTIC F8 PWM PST 4-Pin PWM


----------



## nikosef89

anyone?


----------



## God Existing

;v


----------



## God Existing

Satan is love


----------



## FGL82

Hey Guys.

I recently did a build using a Ryzen 5600x, using this case. Since I'm using the stock cooler, of course I tried a couple of options when placing my fans, which are 2 generic molex 80 mm on the back and the big 200 mm one, on the front.

To my surprise, I found that I achieved the lowest temps by setting the back fans to blow air in, almost directly over the cooler, and the front fan to take it out. Since the air is now going out through the front, I also got rid of the dust filter.

This alone took my temps down by around 5 degrees.

I know the consensus is to have the fans set up the exact opposite way, but wanted to leave this here in case anyone wants to give it a try.


----------



## Daddy Shark

Big thanks to Vladislove for confirming that an EVGA XC3 variant will fit into the Core V1. I was able to fit a 3090 XC3 Ultra, and it was a perfectly snug fit! More info here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/NhrV3C


----------



## millaman

hello guys

its ok for 3080 fe


----------



## WhiteBear6

Nice to see it takes the FE - so will definitely take the 3060Ti FE that will be arriving shortly.


----------



## juantootree4

Wow! thank you very much for that 3080 blower type confirmation in this case!


----------



## roubler

JBTown said:


> I've been using Noiseblocker B14's, but I've been testing different fans as well. The NB's move a decent amount of air, but it's a little too focused to cool the whole MB, causing the little X570 fan to spin up. I _loved_ the cooling power of the 38mm thick Silverstone FHP-141 (see below). It made every other fan in the system superfluous and the sound wasn't too bad between 1600 and 1900 RPM. Above that, the fan buzzed bad. Below 1600 and the bearings made noticeable noise. I've got ML140's in the mail at the moment. If those don't work out, there's a $80 San Ace 9LG1412P1M001 fan that I'm curious about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note the Thermaltake Thoughfan 12 on the CPU cooler. It's, essentially, a Noctua NF-A12x25 but without the **** brown coloring. Fabulous little thing. Inaudible at 1200RPM and still quiet even at 2000RPM.


Hey I can see that you have Silver Arrow 130 - how much height do you have left ?

Update for this post:

Actually wanted to share I found someone on reddit fit Mugen 5 rev. B with drilling top holes:
(which is 130 x 154,5 x 110 mm)


https://i.redd.it/tjed2x8h1l861.jpg



Also, I am not sure if anyone mentioned, but with a custom 3d printed top it is possible to fit a Noctua NH-U14S





I was wondering actually with that custom 3d top: Core V1 upgrade for Noctua NH-U14S by PeterMakesThings

Would a Fuma 2 fit - 137W x 131D x 154,5H mm ?
Depth wise it should fit as I have a Noctua C14 in which is 166D x 140W x 130H

Does anyone have a good way to model this somehow?


----------



## Deam0n

I'm wondering about thermal issues with a 3080fe.. the rear exhaust fan sends the hot air exactly to where we are supposed to put the CPU radiator...

or it should be fine?


----------



## JBTown

roubler said:


> Hey I can see that you have Silver Arrow 130 - how much height do you have left ?


Like a cm or two? It's about even with the top of the exhaust fans. It's shorter than the Cryorig H7 I once had in there. I never even thought about height. Your biggest issue with the 130 is going to be on your motherboard. Asus boards almost universally work. Others might not work, or force you to bend fins or use a different fan.



Deam0n said:


> I'm wondering about thermal issues with a 3080fe.. the rear exhaust fan sends the hot air exactly to where we are supposed to put the CPU radiator...
> 
> 
> 
> or it should be fine?


It shouldn't be any worse than the normal open card that's spraying heat all around. TBH, I've never found much of a difference between open or blower cards and don't expect anything different with hybrids like this. The dirty secret is that they all dump most of their heat into the case.


----------



## Mr. Glass

Old parts; waiting for readily available AMD CPU & GPU. Running it naked and just put in EK-Cryofuel, Blood Red which looks the part in person but still very translucent.

CPU - AMD Ryzen 1800X, I said it was old!
GPU - 1080 variant, I don't even remember
RAM - 16GB G.Skill TridentZ with the RGB stuff
Drive - 512GB Samsung 960 Pro NVMe
Mobo - Asrock Fatal1ty x370

_watercooling:_
CPU block - XSPC
GPU block - EKWB
Pump - DDC
Radiator - Phobya 200mm
---Noctua A20
Tubing - 16mm borosilicate glass throughout (alphacool and mayhem's?)
---EKWB fittings, black nickel or something


----------



## Planningking

gave up waiting for the evga black. The zotac rtx3070 oc fits quite snug with decent airflow for anyone interested.


----------



## htpeasea

Hi all - new to the forum!

Has anyone mounted additional 3.5" drives to the top panels? I see web pages from way back in 2014 referencing this but they don't have images on them.

If you have done this or tried it: Any tips to make this happen? Any do's / dont's?

Photos would be awesome!


----------



## rubicoin

Hi everyone! I'm a new Core V1 owner, just registered to OC.net and got a question. Sorry if it's well discussed here but could not find an easy answer to it with the page search function.

So I'm about to buy a 6700 XT sometime in the future and wanted to know which cards to aim for (or which to trade for any card I can obtain..). My initial candidate was the Sapphire PULSE RX 6700 XT 12GB (260 mm length, 49 mm = 2.2 slot width) as I previously had great experience with the similarly sized Pulse RX 5500 XT in a different case. But after reading this thread a bit (3090 XC3 ULTRA with 45.9 mm width barely fitting) I came to the conclusion, that maybe a reference 6700 XT (267 mm length, 40 mm = 2 slots) would be a better choice because of specific width limitations for GPUs in V1. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.

See my Ryzen 5 4650G build in question waiting for a GPU below (140 mm Noctua Redux used at the front, so no 200 mm stock fan in the way above 255 mm GPU length):


----------



## rubicoin

Answering my own question: ref 6700 XT fits nicely. I wouldn't go with much bigger VGA though.


----------



## Quazarzero

Hi, is it possible to put 4 3.5 HDD inside the case ?


----------



## Baron Munchause

Quazarzero said:


> Hi, is it possible to put 4 3.5 HDD inside the case ?


Sorry for the late reply. I do not visit this forum as much as I use to.

The specs say 2 3.5 drives, 2 2.5 drives. Now I think with a little work you might be able to fit 4 3.5 but it wil be a tight fit and of course not knowing what else you have inside the case it is hard to tell. Drilling a extra hole here and there might fit the other 2 3.5 (of course the other 2 3.5 will fit on the right side of the case).


----------



## Gregor1978

Hi @ all,
i want to show you my project of my daugther´s core v1.
Here some specs:
Asrock B550M ITX AC; Ryzen 5 3600; 2x 8GB Balistix RGB white 3000Mhz; Enermax aquafusion 240 aio; Zotac GTX1060 6GB; and of course lot of RGBs for more Fps😂

First some older pics with the amd Prism cooler.
















Then i wanted to upgrade this case with a 240 aio, which normally does not fit.











































And finally here the result😎
















Sorry for my bad english, if you found some grammar fails, you can keep them🤪

Greetings from old Germany


----------



## Baron Munchause

Gregor1978 said:


> Hi @ all,
> i want to show you my project of my daugther´s core v1.
> Here some specs:
> Asrock B550M ITX AC; Ryzen 5 3600; 2x 8GB Balistix RGB white 3000Mhz; Enermax aquafusion 240 aio; Zotac GTX1060 6GB; and of course lot of RGBs for more Fps😂
> 
> First some older pics with the amd Prism cooler.
> View attachment 2524810
> View attachment 2524811
> 
> 
> Then i wanted to upgrade this case with a 240 aio, which normally does not fit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524826
> 
> View attachment 2524816
> 
> View attachment 2524817
> 
> View attachment 2524827
> 
> View attachment 2524820
> 
> 
> And finally here the result😎
> View attachment 2524821
> View attachment 2524822
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, if you found some grammar fails, you can keep them🤪
> 
> Greetings from old Germany


Very nice and super clean  . I like how the white really brings out the RGB color more than if you used the black case.


----------



## DaveST

Hey everyone!

I have been following the forum for quite some time now and was on the lookout for a Core V1 since it's quite rare to find nowadays, however, I was able to score one late last year and here is the build I put together!

Specs:
Intel Core i7-8700K 6C/12T w/ Noctua NH-U12S Cooler
ASRock B365M ITX Motherboard
MSI GTX 1660 Super GAMING X 6GB GDDR6
Kingston HyperX Fury 2x16GB RAM @2666 Mhz
Samsung 860 EVO 500GB SSD w/ Windows 10 Pro
Seasonic FOCUS GX-850W 80+ Gold PSU
Thermaltake Core V1 Case w/ Noctua NF-A20 & 2xNF-A8 Fans

The objective of the build was to be able to fit it in an IKEA KALLAX Shelf rotated at 90 degrees that is working as a TV stand, and to overall create a clean and stealthy look in the room.

One thing worth pointing out is you will notice in the screenshots below that the Noctua NH-U12S Cooler is too high for the Core V1, however after having a look at the video below, I was able to 3D print a top cover with increased height that replaced the acrylic one.

Video in question:





Top Cover Upgrade:








Core V1 upgrade for Noctua NH-U14S by PeterMakesThings


This is modification for Thermaltake Core V1 case to fit taller CPU fans (verified with Noctua NH-U14S). More details here: https://youtu.be/LdvXvGW3pVE




www.thingiverse.com





_Original build was with i5-8500 and 2x8GB HyperX White RAM, after a month I upgraded to i7-8700K and 2x16GB HyperX Black RAM_

Temperatures(closed case while in the KALLAX shelf):
i5-8500 - Cinebench R20 10 minute loop - 55c
i5-8700K - Cinebench R20 10 minute loop - 70c
B365M ITX while powering the i7 in Cinebench 10 minute loop - 50c
MSI GTX 1660 Super GAMING X - Gaming at 99% Utilization for an hour - 66-70c

Screenshots:


----------



## sq5gn

Message for everyone trying to fit 2.5 slot GPU.

I managed to do that, Ive put MSI 6600XT Gaming X (50mm thick), but I had to remove vertical corner bar to put GPU not from the top, but from the side of V1.
After removing some of this rail, wchich was locking side panel on frame corner bar I will be able to fully close my PC. 
Front panel is overlaping some part of GPU fan cover, but not fan itself.


----------



## choory77

Hello!

Can i install 3.5 hdd 4 ? I will not use vga.I want 3.5 hdd 4..

Help me plz


----------



## juantootree4

I am trying to search this entire thread but I can't seem to find how. I would like to know what is the consensus regarding potentially fitting a 4080 RTX in here? I really want to upgrade to that card from a RX 5700.


----------



## nalilord

juantootree4 said:


> I am trying to search this entire thread but I can't seem to find how. I would like to know what is the consensus regarding potentially fitting a 4080 RTX in here? I really want to upgrade to that card from a RX 5700.


If it will be 2 slots and no more than 285mm, then it should fit in.


----------



## bhav

Well for the last several months I've been trying with a 3080 Ti FE in this case:










Turns out its been running at just PCI-E 4x all this time 

So the the little chipboard at the front of the case prevents being able to try and rock the GPU into the slot, and trying to get it in bent my board.

New case and new board soon anyway, believe me I've spent countless attempts trying to get the GPU fully into the slot.


----------



## nalilord

bhav said:


> Well for the last several months I've been trying with a 3080 Ti FE in this case:


Thanks for update! I was thinking about getting this card...


----------



## bhav

nalilord said:


> Thanks for update! I was thinking about getting this card...


I was able to get it to 8x after some effort but scratched the bottom of the shroud over the front chipboard:










So general advice was to loosen the motherboard and then retighten the screws after GPU installation, you can't do that because the GPU blocks the bottom screws on ITX.

But I realized the front fan was also blocking it, so I tried removing it, but it still wasn't enough for full installation as when the card is behind the i/o panel chipboard, its also at an angle to the slot. Fan went back on after, but basically the GPU will not go all the way in with the I/O panel underneath the front. My 1080 Ti AIB model slotted down perfectly behind the front chipboard.

New case for main system early dec, and this board goes ina lian li air mini after.


----------



## nalilord

This bend definitely not looking good. Probably will be looking to a newer case as well, e.g., Torrent Nano. RTX 40XX series seem to be even larger anyway.


----------



## Fnights

Hello, new to the club, i want to share my experience with the cooler *Thermalright Assassin X 120 Refined Special Edition* (aka *Thermalright AX120R SE*), it fix perfectly without any mod, 2mm left from the top acrylic window. Is also a nice and good cooler, link to the specifications *HERE*.
Hardware used:
Asrock B365M-ITX/AC, i5-9400F, 16Gb (2x8Gb) Kingston Fury 2666, Zotac Mini GT 1050Ti, psu Corsair TX650M (2021), fan intake: Noctua NF-A20 PWM 200mm (stock is too loud), fans exaust: Arctic P8 PWM PST CO.

GPU is very slim and lightweight, perfect for this build.

Images:


----------

